# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας στο internet προαναγγέλλει ο υπουργός πολιτισμού

## gtl

Μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας στο διαδίκτυο προανήγγειλε ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού Π.Γερουλάνος, λέγοντας σχετικά ότι η κυβέρνηση θεωρεί υποχρέωσή της "να διασφαλίσει την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας". Ο υπουργός πολιτισμού κάλεσε δισκογραφικές εταιρείες, εκδότες και κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων να συνεργαστούν με τον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας για την διαμόρφωση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας, και παράλληλα να φροντίσουν για την νόμιμη διάθεση των έργων τους μέσω διαδικτύου.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes&id=107293

----------


## smokemon

οσο ο ωκεανος του internet ειναι ελευθερος θα υπαρχουν λιμανια μονο για πειρατες.

σημερα εχουμε τορεντ ,παλιοτερα ειχαμε τα warez , αυριο θα εχουμε κατι που δεν θα ανιχνευεται απο τους διωκτες του.

το ζητημα ειναι να γινει το πρωτοτυπο προιον ανταγωνιστικο σε σχεση με το πειρατικο ωστε να πληγει η πειρατια και οχι να φυλακιστουν οι πειρατες που ειναι παρα πολλοι αφου ολοι παρασυρθηκαν απο τις διαφημισεις των providers για γρηγορο dowloading  :Wink:

----------


## SAKDRAMA

Ωχ ωχ ωχ βλεπω παλι τα πηρ του πηρ να ξαναζωντανευουν ...

----------


## innova

Αυτο τους μαρανε αντι να κοιταξουν να λυσουν τα πραγματικα προβληματα του κοσμου η πειρατεια τους πειραξε  :Thumb down:

----------


## kerneld

Αυτό και αν είναι ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα του τόπου. :Thumb down:  

Η πλέον περιττή ανακοίνωση, ακόμα και από επικοινωνιακής άποψης.Απλά έλεος.

----------


## button

σοθηκαμε ........ 

 :Whistle:

----------


## alwaysalone

Καποιοι μπήκαν κανονικά στο πετσί του ρόλου τους στο Υπουργείο....  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




_(ξαφνικά μου'ρθε ορεξη για παγωτο..)_

----------


## jasla100

Εντάξει, θα βγάλουν ανακοινώσεις επί παντός επιστητού και ως συνήθως θα μείνουν μόνο στα λόγια και στα χαρτιά.

----------


## button

> Εντάξει, θα βγάλουν ανακοινώσεις επί παντός επιστητού και ως συνήθως θα μείνουν μόνο στα λόγια και στα χαρτιά.


αυτο ειναι σιγουρο :One thumb up:

----------


## uncharted

> Εντάξει, θα βγάλουν ανακοινώσεις επί παντός επιστητού και ως συνήθως θα μείνουν μόνο στα λόγια και στα χαρτιά.


δεν νομιζω, οταν πιασουμε ποσοστα ευρυζωνικοτητας 50% και βαλε, τοτε θα αρχισουν το κυνηγι και την φοροεπιδρομη στις ADSL  :Wink:  (τελος ευρυζωνικοτητας  :Whistle: )

----------


## smystaki

> δεν νομιζω, οταν πιασουμε ποσοστα ευρυζωνικοτητας 50% και βαλε, τοτε θα αρχισουν το κυνηγι και την φοροεπιδρομη στις ADSL  (τελος ευρυζωνικοτητας )


ΕΣΥ τωρα.... γιατί δίνεις ιδέες?  :Closed topic:

----------


## uncharted

> ΕΣΥ τωρα.... γιατί δίνεις ιδέες?


προσχεδιασμενα ειναι ολα φιλε μου, αν καποιος σου ελεγε πριν 15 χρονια για τελος κινητης τηλεφωνιας, θα τον ελεγες τρελλο

προς το παρον μην ανησυχειτε, δεν την κυνηγανε την πειρατεια, γιατι δεν θελουν να βλαψουν τους παροχους

----------


## paraskdi

> προσχεδιασμενα ειναι ολα φιλε μου, αν καποιος σου ελεγε πριν 15 χρονια για τελος κινητης τηλεφωνιας, θα τον ελεγες τρελλο
> 
> προς το παρον μην ανησυχειτε, δεν την κυνηγανε την πειρατεια, γιατι δεν θελουν να βλαψουν τους παροχους


Θα έλθει όμως και ατή η στιγμή.

----------


## virus.free

> Ο υπουργός πολιτισμού κάλεσε δισκογραφικές εταιρείες, εκδότες και κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων να συνεργαστούν με τον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας για την διαμόρφωση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας, και παράλληλα να φροντίσουν για την νόμιμη διάθεση των έργων τους μέσω διαδικτύου.


Τα αρπακτικά παρέα με τον πολιτικάντη θα διαμορφώσουν το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο... Ξυπνήστε Έλληνες, να δείτε ποιοι νομοθετούν... 

Νόμιμη διάθεση μέσω διαδικτύου λέει... Για το τιμολογιακό ΑΡΜΕΓΜΑ των αγοραστών εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν αναφέρει τίποτα... Όταν πουλούσαν 6.000 δρχ. το cd και το δίσκο βινύλιου 3.000 δρχ. (που είχε και μεγαλύτερο κόστος) κανείς δεν τους άγγιξε. Όταν βάζουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα 70 χρόνια ΜΕΤΑ το θάνατο του καλλιτέχνη, αυτό θεωρείται λογικό. Και είμαστε εμείς οι κλέφτες...  Και ο ΑΝΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΣ - ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ υπουργός κάλεσε τους κλέφτες... Σα να καλούν εμένα να δείξω στους αστροναύτες πώς θα πετάξουν το διαστημόπλοιο... Για τόση ασχετοσύνη μιλάμε.

----------


## Tiberius

Ακούγονται ψίθυροι για εφαρμογή του Γαλλικού νόμου σχετικά με την κλοπή copyright που είναι πολύ αυστηρός, σου κόβουν την σύνδεση μετά απο 3 παραβιάσεις.
Λέτε? :Thinking:

----------


## Hackerman

Μας βλέπω να αγοράζουμε το cd της Πετρούλας, γιατί από το δισκάδικο δεν το βλέπω...

Γιατί δεν θεσπίζουν κάποιο σύστημα που προτρέπει τον παραβάτη να αγοράσει το αντίστοιχο προϊόν φθηνότερο? Θυμάμαι πως είχε θεσπιστεί αυτό το πρόγραμμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποια χώρα....

........Auto merged post: MSofianos πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ....."να διασφαλίσει την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας....


Να διασφαλίσει την αποτελεσματικότερη προστασία των πορτοφολιών των καταναλωτών, όμως? Ελπίζω να θυμάστε πόσο κοστίζανε τα Vista μέρες μετά την εφαρμογή του πρόστιμου της Ε.Ε.... :Evil:

----------


## DeSouLeo

καθομουν χτες με κατι φιλους και το συζητουσαμε.....πως ενας παροχος θα ξερει οτι κατεβαζεις το spiderman3 π.χ. , μεσω rapidshare οταν ακολουθησει το link και δει το filename http://...../anthropos-araxni-tria.rar ..... ο μονος τροπος ειναι να το κατεβασει και να το κανει unRAR....και φανταστειτε το σε εκατομμυρια files που υπαρχουν στο Internet....

----------


## serfistas1

Ναι θα το κανουν αφου προηγουμενως επιλυσουν την κλοπη των δικαιωματων και που κατοχυρωνονται αλλα και ποιοι εχουν οφελη απο την υποθεση, μαλλον ομως δεν θα γινει τιποτα, φυσικα δεν υπαρχει καμια αναφορα για διαλογο και διαβουλευσεις, αρα...

----------


## Hackerman

Γιατί τα αρχεία τύπου MP3 *δεν* είναι παράνομα? Και αν είναι, γιατί ακόμη και η Sony συμπεριλαμβάνει την δυνατότητα αντιγραφής των αρχείων αυτών στις συσκευές της και δεν θέτει περιορισμό?

----------


## button

> Ακούγονται ψίθυροι για εφαρμογή του Γαλλικού νόμου σχετικά με την κλοπή copyright που είναι πολύ αυστηρός, σου κόβουν την σύνδεση μετά απο 3 παραβιάσεις.
> Λέτε?


αμα εγω κατεβάζω απο ΝΕΤ-CAFE  :Thinking:

----------


## vasilis_val

παιδιά μην ασχολείστε με την είδηση, ενθουσιασμός του μπατσοκ είναι..θα τους περάσει θα βρουν και κανένα κοκαλάκι να φάνε και θα το ξεχάσουν

----------


## button

> μπατσοκ


τι ειναι αυτο ? :Thinking:

----------


## vasilis_val

πασοκ....sorry :Razz:

----------


## Tiberius

> αμα εγω κατεβάζω απο ΝΕΤ-CAFE


Aρκεί να μήν καταλάβουν οτι η παραβίαση έγινε απο σένα, εξαρτάται απο την περίπτωση.

........Auto merged post: Tiberius πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παιδιά μην ασχολείστε με την είδηση, ενθουσιασμός του μπατσοκ είναι..θα τους περάσει θα βρουν και κανένα κοκαλάκι να φάνε και θα το ξεχάσουν


Το ίδιο προτείνει και ο Σαμαράς απ'ότι διάβασα, τον Γαλλικό νόμο.

----------


## button

άμα βρίσω τώρα θα φάω BAN  

θα μας τρελάνουν !!!!!

----------


## uncharted

> αμα εγω κατεβάζω απο ΝΕΤ-CAFE


θα βαλει καμερες ο μεγαλος αδελφος, μην ανησυχεις  :Whistle: 




> τι ειναι αυτο ?


http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mPAtSOK_9008  :Razz:

----------


## gtl

> Ο υπουργός πολιτισμού κάλεσε δισκογραφικές εταιρείες, εκδότες και κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων να συνεργαστούν με τον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας για την διαμόρφωση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας





> Τα αρπακτικά παρέα με τον πολιτικάντη θα διαμορφώσουν το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο... Ξυπνήστε Έλληνες, να δείτε ποιοι νομοθετούν...


Ασχέτως αν συμμερίζεται κανείς τον χαρακτηρισμό σου για τις εταιρείες του χώρου, αυτό μου προκάλεσε και μένα την πιο δυσάρεστη εντύπωση. Δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο Παύλος. Έχουμε εκλεγμένη νομοθετική εξουσία για να καταρτίσει τους σχετικούς νόμους. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω κυβερνητικό κόμμα να εκχωρεί την νομοθετική εξουσία τόσο ξεκάθαρα σε οικονομικά συμφέροντα (συνήθως αυτά τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο... διακριτικά). "Δισκογραφικές, φτιάξτε τους νόμους που θέλετε για να υπερασπίσετε τα κέρδη σας κι εμείς θα τους υπερψηφίσουμε στην Βουλή". Είμαστε σοβαροί? 

*Αν είχε εκχωρηθεί τέτοια εξουσία στους κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στις υπόλοιπες Δυτικές χώρες, αυτή την στιγμή τα mp3 players, τα βίντεο, τα διπλά κασσετόφωνα και τα φωτοτυπικά θα ήταν παράνομα.*

Απίστευτα πράγματα.

----------


## uncharted

Off Topic





> Δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο Παύλος.


γιατι σε παραξενευει? γνωριζεις απο που κραταει η σκουφια του?  :Thinking: 

http://www.fimes.gr/2009/10/geroulan...as-oikogeneia/
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=72970&cid=40

----------


## sotos65

Εξάλλου οι δισκογραφικές έχουν πλέον και "δικό" τους άνθρωπο στη Βουλή...

http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_29.html
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post_01.html

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Οσο περνουν μετρα κατα τις ακριβειας αλλο τοσο θα παρουν και κατα της "πειρατειας".

----------


## radical239

ΑΜΑΝ! Ποτε θα σταματήσουν να παίζουν με την νοημοσύνη μας? 
Αυτά είναι τα μέτρα που θα βγάλουν την χώρα απο τνη ντεμεκ οικονομική κρίση?
Αντι δηλαδη να ασχολουνται με τα σοβαρα θέματα τους συνκήνησαν οι καλλιτέχνες, τελικά έχουμε πολύ ευαίσ8ητη κηβέρνηση.

Παντως να υπενθυμήσω για άλλη μια φορά οτι αγοράζοντας αδεια cd, dvd, κασσετες, δισκετες, mini disc (και ίσως και στις κάρτες μνήμης ) κλπ κλπ κλπ, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ και πνευματικά δικαιόματα!!!! 

Στις αποδήξεις απο το πλαίσιο το γράφει ξεκάθαρα!

Τί άλλο δηλαδή?

Εγώ πάντος τελευταία αγοράζω μονο βυνίλια (cd εχω να παρω χρόνια), και σχεδόν πάντα μεταχειρισμένα αφου καλή μουσική δεν υπάρχει πλέον, και τα παλιά τα βρήσκεις μόνο μεταχειρισμένα
 και απορώ στο μεταχειρησμένο και συλεκτικό βυνίλιο η και cd οταν το αγοράζεις ξανα πληρώνεις ΞΑΝΑ πνευματικά δικαιόματα? 
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι (που έτσι ειναι τελικά) μόνο απο την αγορά μεταχειρισμένου τα έχουνε βγάλει τα πολύτιμα (my prrrecious) δικαιώματα τους διπλά και τριπλά!!! Οποτε τι γκρινιάζουν?

----------


## uncharted

> Παντως να υπενθυμήσω για άλλη μια φορά οτι αγοράζοντας αδεια cd, dvd, κασσετες, δισκετες, mini disc (και ίσως και στις κάρτες μνήμης ) κλπ κλπ κλπ, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ και πνευματικά δικαιόματα!!!! 
> 
> Στις αποδήξεις απο το πλαίσιο το γράφει ξεκάθαρα!


οντως, μονο στο πλαισιο το εχω δει αυτο

τα αλλα μαγαζια πληρωνουν αραγε αυτον τον φορο?

----------


## psytransas

Απο μικροτερα μαγαζια που αγοραζω αναλωσιμα, το αναφερει.

----------


## radical239

Δε είναι απαραίτητο να το αναφέρει κάπου, ενοείτε οτι αν αγοράσεις ένα μέσο αντιγραφής (είτε το δισκάκι είτε το drive) πληρώνεις πνευματικά δικαιόματα ασχέτος αν θα γράψεις φωτογραφίες που εβγαλες εσύ πχ η ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ που έχεις φτιάξει εσύ κλπ.

ΠΧ αγόρασα αδειο CD για να γράψω δικιά μου μουσική. Το cd το έστειλα στον εαυτό μου για να διασφαλήσω τα πνευματικά δικιαώματα, έτσι πλήρωσα στο ταχυδρομείο για τα δικά μου αλλα και στο cd για όλλων των άλλων. Πολύ μπέρδεμα. Και κανείς δεν ξέρει αυτός ο φόρος που πάει. Τον καρπόνονται οι δισκογραφικές πχ με κάποιον τρόπο?

Το άλλο θέμα είναι με τα μαγαζιά! Cafe και clubs κλπ. Ρώτησα φίλο μου δικηγόρο, ποιός ευθύνεται για τα πνευματικά δικαιόματα της μουσικής που πάιζω σε μαγαζί, ο DJ ή ο ιδιοκτητης του μαγαζιού...? Ακόμα ψάχνει να βρεί γιατι το θέμα είναι περίεργο. 
Γιαυτό πολλά μαγαζια τώρα τελευταία για να μην μπλέκουν παίζουν internet radio. :Thumb down: 
(εμείς οι DJs τι 8α καταλήξουμε ετσι? Πρόσφτα ιδιοκτήτης μου έλεγε να παίζω απο youtube και shoutcast, και αφού έσβησε όλλα τα mp3s απο τον σκλήρό, γιατί διάβασε για το θέμα κι άρχησε να φοβάται.... :Laughing:  :Thinking:  :Confused:  :What..?: 

Αλλά αν θέλουν να κυνηγίσουν κάποιον για πνευματικά δικαιόματα πρώτα απο τα μαγαζιά πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν οπου στα περισότερα  η μουσική παίζει έναν συμαντικό ρόλο στην αποσκόπηση κέρδους
και μετά να κοιτάξουν ισως τους καημένους τους downloaders που κατεβάζουν για δικιά τους χρήση...

Αλλα είναι όπως και με τα ναρκοτικά, τους χρήστες πιάνουν κι όχι τους εμπόρους, έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο......................

----------


## button

> Δε είναι απαραίτητο να το αναφέρει κάπου, ενοείτε οτι αν αγοράσεις ένα μέσο αντιγραφής (είτε το δισκάκι είτε το drive) πληρώνεις πνευματικά δικαιόματα ασχέτος αν θα γράψεις φωτογραφίες που εβγαλες εσύ πχ η ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ που έχεις φτιάξει εσύ κλπ.
> 
> ΠΧ αγόρασα αδειο CD για να γράψω δικιά μου μουσική. Το cd το έστειλα στον εαυτό μου για να διασφαλήσω τα πνευματικά δικιαώματα, έτσι πλήρωσα στο ταχυδρομείο για τα δικά μου αλλα και στο cd για όλλων των άλλων. Πολύ μπέρδεμα. Και κανείς δεν ξέρει αυτός ο φόρος που πάει. Τον καρπόνονται οι δισκογραφικές πχ με κάποιον τρόπο?
> 
> Το άλλο θέμα είναι με τα μαγαζιά! Cafe και clubs κλπ. Ρώτησα φίλο μου δικηγόρο, ποιός ευθύνεται για τα πνευματικά δικαιόματα της μουσικής που πάιζω σε μαγαζί, ο DJ ή ο ιδιοκτητης του μαγαζιού...? Ακόμα ψάχνει να βρεί γιατι το θέμα είναι περίεργο. 
> Γιαυτό πολλά μαγαζια τώρα τελευταία για να μην μπλέκουν παίζουν internet radio.
> (εμείς οι DJs τι 8α καταλήξουμε ετσι? Πρόσφτα ιδιοκτήτης μου έλεγε να παίζω απο youtube και shoutcast, και αφού έσβησε όλλα τα mp3s απο τον σκλήρό, γιατί διάβασε για το θέμα κι άρχησε να φοβάται....
> 
> Αλλά αν θέλουν να κυνηγίσουν κάποιον για πνευματικά δικαιόματα πρώτα απο τα μαγαζιά πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν οπου στα περισότερα  η μουσική παίζει έναν συμαντικό ρόλο στην αποσκόπηση κέρδους
> ...


 :Stunned:  καλά NTE!!!  μην τρελαθούμε  :ROFL:   εδω στο ΤΕΙ σινδου θεσσαλονικης  εχει μεγάλη αγορά με πειρατικά  στα μαγαζιά θα κολάσουμε 

Εγω κατεβάζω πρώτα να δω τι είναι   και άμα είναι καλή και αξίζει να πάω στα σινεμά τότε θα πάω αλλιώς πάω νικιαζω και το πατάω αντιγραφή  ετσι δεν χάνει δουλεία ο ιδιοκτητης video club  αν και  :Thinking:  δεν τα βλέπω 2 φορά :ROFL:

----------


## pp6210

Πάντως σήμερα μαθεύτηκε οτι έκλεισε φόρουμ με download links που είχε και Ελληνική μουσική..... http://www.dimokratiki.gr/article.as...tID=18&pubID=1

Επίσης οι περισσότερες εταιρίες έχουν βάλει στους όρους σύνδεσης ειδική αναφορά τήρησης των νόμων για πνευματική ιδιοκτησία και διακίνηση πειρατικού περιεχομένου στις υποχρεώσεις του συνδρομητή.

Κατεβάστε τώρα που μπορείτε λεεέμε!

----------


## button

και το http://www.greek-fun.com/ δεν λιτουργει πλεων θα μας θανε στα σοβαρα

----------


## Theodore41

Βρηκα αυτο σημερα.
http://www.techteam.gr/forum/index.php?showtopic=155148

----------


## button

> Βρηκα αυτο σημερα.
> http://www.techteam.gr/forum/index.php?showtopic=155148


ώστε έτσι ελπίζω πως η χρήστες να μην κυνηγηθούν γιατί είμαι μέλος πολα χρονια  :Sad:

----------


## Zer0c00L

αρχισαν τα "παρατραγουδα"

αντε σε λιγο μας βλεπω με τον νομο των 3 χτυπηματων.

εις ανωτερα.

δεν πανε να ασχοληθουν λεω εγω με τιποτα πιο σοβαρα αδικηματα (οπως αυτοι που τα αρπαξαν και εχουν οδηγησει την χωρα σε πτωχευση) απο το να κυνηγουν πειρατες.

----------


## Andreaslar

Δεν κυνηγάνε πειρατές...
Κυνήγησαν άτομα που έβγζαν μαυρα λεφτά πουλώντας "αέρα" (κοινώς οπτικοακουστικά έργα χωρίς να έχουνε τα απαραίτητα δικαιώματα), που εβγαζαν μαυρα λεφτά απο τις διαφιμήσεις στις σελίδες τους, κοινώς κυνήγησαν ακαμάτηδες κ απατεώνες.

Καλά τους έκαναν...Και χωρίς να ιδρώσουνε οι διωκτικές αρχές...Ο άλλος έιχε profile απο Facebook..Πόσο retard πρέπει να είσαι ? lol

----------


## serf f2

Έπεσε <<λαδάκι>> από τις δισκογραφικές  εταιρείες όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα άλλα γενικά στην Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση και ξαφνικά όλοι οι υπουργοί νοιάζονται για την πειρατεία.
Βλέπω πολύ κόσμο να κόβει τις σούπερ ντουπερ dsl ταχύτητες και πολλοί κάθε σχέση με τα κομπιούτερ αν αυτά αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται εκτεταμένα. Προηγείται βλέπετε η διόρθωση της οικονομικής κρίσης των μεγαλοπολυεθνικων εταιρειών (λόγω ελαίου) πάρα της ελληνικής οικονομίας

----------


## Andreaslar

Το κράτος χάνει το ΦΠΑ από τις νόμιμες πωλήσεις...

----------


## button

> ώστε έτσι ελπίζω πως η χρήστες να μην κυνηγηθούν γιατί είμαι μέλος πολα χρονια


στο θέμα απάντηση αρκετούς μπελάδες έχω

----------


## immortal1979

Nα πανε να πνιγουν στο κρατος και στις εταιρειες.  Εγω κατεβαζω εδω και χρονια και θα συνεχισω να κατεβαζω, τους εχω χεσμενους και αυτους και τα πνευματικα τους δικαιωματα. Επιλεγω εγω το τι θα αγορασω απο μαγαζια (ψδ με ελληνικα ροκ συγκροτηματα και καμια διανομη του linux (mandriva , opensuse κτλ, για να ενισχυσω οσους θελω εγω), ετσι απλα.
Παω να κατεβασω το avatar, 

αντε να φευγω τωρα, ειναι η ωρα και ισως σας ξαναδω, αντιο  :Smile:   (παυλος σιδηροπουλος).

----------


## serf f2

Το φπα που θα κερδισει το κρατος ( σιγα μην παει ο κοσμος να αγορασει τις μπουρδες τους με 20 κ 50 ευρω αυτοι που κατεβαζουν γιατι το χρειαζοντε θα το βρουν με 3- 5 ευρω αντιγραμενο) θα το χασει 10 πλασιο απο το νεκρωμα της αγορας υπολογιστων και λοιπων περιφεριακων adsl γραμμων κλπ.

----------


## uncharted

το κρατος κερδιζει απο το φπα αλλων προιοντων (cd, dvd, hdd), δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Zer0c00L

οταν απειλουν οι εταιρειες οτι θα κλεισουν και θα απολυσουν τους εργαζομενους
οταν απειλουν οτι θα κλεισουν τα σινεμα επειδη δεν παταει κοσμος
οταν απειλουν οτι θα κλεισουν τα δισκοπωλεια και τα video/dvd club

τι περιμενεις να κανει η ΕΠΟΕ (που καιγεται για το μεριδιο της)

σαφως και δεν ειναι αθωοι οι τυποι (αφου εβγαζαν παρανομα κερδος απο παρανομο υλικο)

οπως και αυτοι που κυνηγαει η FORTHNET-NOVA και μας εχει τρελλανει με τις αλλαγες καρτων κτλ που απο οσα εχω μαθει βγηκαν λεει αθωοι απο το δικαστηριο "εκπαιδευτικοι λογοι"

δεν πανε να πιασουν λεω εγω τα διαφορα "λαμογια" που κατακλεψαν την ελλαδα και τωρα σε λιγο θα γεμισουμε με απολυμενους απο STAGE και ΣΥΜΒΑΣΙΟΥΧΟΥΣ αλλα κυνηγουν αυτους.

που στην ουσια ειναι μεσαζοντες γιατι τα ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΑ τα ξερουν αλλα δεν μπορουν ουτε να τους ακουμπησουν.

παω και εγω να κατεβασω οτι μου ξεφυγε...

----------


## button

:Sad:   και εγώ τι θα κατεβάσω με 5GB

----------


## Zer0c00L

τι να σου πω...

παντως χωρις πλακα θα επρεπε να ευγνωμονουν οσους κατεβαζουν απο το διαδικτυο διαφορα γιατι κανουμε τζιρο σε σκληρους δισκους , δισκακια κτλ

εγω εδω περα εχω περασει τα 6 ΤΒ συνολο σε 6 υπολογιστες

δεν βαζω τα ποσα δισκακια CD/DVD εχω με νομιμο λογισμικο....βιβλιοθηκες εχω γεμισει

παντως οπως ειπε ενας φιλος πληρωνω και στηριζω αυτους που θελω εγω
για τους υπολοιπους δεν με νοιαζει ακομα και να κλεισουν.

π.χ σινεμα γιατι να παω οταν θελω για να παω με την κοπελια μου να δουμε μια ταινια θελουμε τουλαχιστον 50 ευρω.

π.χ video/dvd club 2 ευρω το κομματι (που το εχω δει κατα 99%) απο NOVA η απο καπου αλλου

π.χ λογισμικο/παιχνιδια η ταινιες - μουσικη απο 20 ευρω....εως και εγω δεν ξερω τι και οταν δεν παιζει ψαχνεις να βρεις υποστηριξη.

ακομα δεν ξεχναω τι επαθα με το GTA IV ημαρτον...

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> ακομα δεν ξεχναω τι επαθα με το GTA IV ημαρτον...


Τι έπαθες? Το έχεις γράψει σε άλλο post να διαβάσω?

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> οταν απειλουν οι εταιρειες οτι θα κλεισουν και θα απολυσουν τους εργαζομενους
> οταν απειλουν οτι θα κλεισουν τα σινεμα επειδη δεν παταει κοσμος
> οταν απειλουν οτι θα κλεισουν τα δισκοπωλεια και τα video/dvd club
> 
> τι περιμενεις να κανει η ΕΠΟΕ (που καιγεται για το μεριδιο της)


Τα Videoclub έχουν κλείσει κατά χιλιάδες. Μετά τον Φλεβάρη θα αρχίσουν να κλείνουν και μεγάλα videoclub, που απασχολούν 5-6 άτομα. Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αναμένεται να κλείσουν άλλα 1000. Μιλάμε για 5-6 χιλιάδες ανέργους από τα μαγαζιά και καμιά 500 από το σύστημα διακίνησης.

----------


## uncharted

> Τα Videoclub έχουν κλείσει κατά χιλιάδες. Μετά τον Φλεβάρη θα αρχίσουν να κλείνουν και μεγάλα videoclub, που απασχολούν 5-6 άτομα. Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αναμένεται να κλείσουν άλλα 1000. Μιλάμε για 5-6 χιλιάδες ανέργους από τα μαγαζιά και καμιά 500 από το σύστημα διακίνησης.


σιγουρα δεν ειναι ωραιο πραγμα να μενει κοσμος ανεργος, αλλα τι να κανουμε που η τεχνολογια εξελισσεται (iptv - online renting)

το ιδιο παθανε και οι τσαγκαρηδες και οι πεταλωτες καποτε...

----------


## psytransas

> σιγουρα δεν ειναι ωραιο πραγμα να μενει κοσμος ανεργος, αλλα τι να κανουμε που η τεχνολογια εξελισσεται (iptv - online renting)
> 
> το ιδιο παθανε και οι τσαγκαρηδες και οι πεταλωτες καποτε...


E βεβαια, επρεπε να μεινουμε πισω απ'τον ηλιο της εξελιξης μονο και μονο για να κονομαει μια μεριδα ?

----------


## Icyreloaded

Συμφωνα με ερευνα του BBC αυτοι που κατεβαζουν μουσικη ειναι επισης αυτοι που ξοδευουν και αγοραζουν περισσοτερο απο τους νομιμους. Με μεγαλη διαφορα κιολας.
Δεν φταινε οι "πειρατες" που κλεινουν τα video club.

----------


## trd64

Ησυχάστε, δίκαιο έχουν. Και εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση τους το ίδιο θα έκανα.

Θα βρούμε άλλο τρόπο  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## ksipsi

Καταρχας μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει (και εμενα δεν μου αρεσει  :Razz: ) η πειρατεια ειναι πειρατεια και κανονικα θα επρεπε να πληρωνουμε (-με δεν ειπα -τε...) αντι να κατεβαζουμε τσαμπα.

Απλα 2-3 παρατηρησεις:

1)Εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται και αυτοι χτενιζονται. Εδω η χωρα εχει τα χιλια δυο μυρια προβληματα, υπουργοι με off-shore εταιριες, Μονες Α.Ε. με περιουσιες που ακομα και οι φαιουδαρχες του μεσαιωνα θα ζηλευανε, τα ταμια των εργαζομενων να ειναι μειον διοτι καποιοι θελανε να παιξουνε με τα λεφτα τριτων και αντι να δουνε πως θα λυσουμε αυτα τα προβληματα, πανε και ασχολουνται με την πειρατεια! ΕΛΕΟC δηλαδη. Να πω οτι ειμαστε στο 2012, ολα εχουν φτιαξει, η οικονομια παει καλα, το ρουσφετι και η μιζα μειωθηκε, να το καταλαβω. Αλλα ειλικρινα, αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο εχει αναγκη ο τοπος ;

2)Πριν γινει οτιδηποτε και πριν ακουσω ξανα για διαφυγοντα κερδη, θελω να μαθω ΤΩΡΑ, ολα αυτα τα λεφτα που εισπρατουν μεσω του φορου σε CD, DVD και νομιζω και σε HDD, που πηγαν ολα αυτα τα χρονια και που τωρα πηγαινουν.

3)Καποιοι φωναζουν για τις τιμες. Παιδια δικο τους ειναι το προιον και το πουλανε οσο θελουν. Ετσι ειναι δυστυχως. Απλα για μια ακομα φορα θα πω -> Μην αγοραζετε τα προιοντα τους.
Εχει κανεις την ψευδαισθηση οτι αν ξαφνικα επεφταν ολες οι πωλησεις κατα 70%+ δεν θα ανασκουμπονονταν ; Για να δεις που μετα θα μπορεις να παιρνας το DVD σου στον σκληρο δισκο, θα μπορεις να εχεις οσα αντιγραφα θες της μουσικης σου για την παρτη σου, για να δεις που οι ταινιες στο σινεμα θα αποκτησουν ξανα νορμαλ τιμη κοκ...

4)Δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι καποιοι ανθρωποι πρεπει να αμοιβονται οπως αμοιβονται.
Για να κοπουν λιγο οι αμοιβες στο χολυγουντ γιατι σαν πολυ αερα εχουν παρει καποια ατομα. Ακου εκει αμοιβη 20.000.000 δολλαρια για μια ταινια. Οι γιατροι που σωζουν ζωες στον τριτο κοσμο, ποσα θα επρεπε δηλαδη να παιρνουν ; Ας γινουν ρεαλιστικοι οι μισθοι και να δεις μετα πως πεφτει το κοστος της ταινιας. Δεν θα κατσω να πληρωσω απο την τσεπη μου τα 15 μπανια και τις 20 κρεβατοκαμαρες του καθε χολυγουντιανου ηθοποιου.

5)Γιατι καθε φορα που αγοραζω την ιδια ταινια (σε διαφορετικο μεσο) πρεπει να πληρωνω φτου και απο την αρχη τιμημα για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ;
Για παραδειγμα, αφοσον εχω αγορασει την ιδια ταινια σε VHS, αργοτερα σε VCD, μετα σε DVD και τωρα σε Blu-Ray, γιατι να πληρωσω 4 φορες πνευματικα δικαιωματα ; Να πληρωσω μια τιμη για το κοστος παραγωγης του καθε μεσου το καταλαβαινω. Αλλα γιατι καθε φορα απο την αρχη ; Αυτο δε λεγεται απατη ; Διοτι εμενα για κατι τετοιο μου βρωμαει...
Ομοιως και για βινυλιο->κασετα->cd

6)Κατεβαζα, κατεβαζω και θα συνεχιζω να κατεβαζω.
Ομως θυμαμαι που οταν ημουν φοιτητης και δεν ειχα μισθο, οταν οι ταινιες στο σινεμα ειχαν μια νορμαλ τιμη πηγαινα και εβλεπα 3 και 4 ταινιες τον μηνα. Το κατεβασμα εκεινη την εποχη βεβαια πηγαινε φουλ. Ομως τωρα με τις τρεχουσες τιμες εχω να παω σινεμα κατι μηνες.
Φταει η πειρατεια ; Στη δικη μου περιπτωση σαφως και οχι. Απλα αρνουμαι να με πιανουν κοροιδο με τετοιες τιμες. Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι και κατεβαζω πολυ λιγοτερα πλεον και ομως τους <<δινω>> πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα τωρα απο οτι παλιοτερα.
Ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος. Αρκετοι ειναι σαν και εμενα. Ας ελπισουμε οτι η RIAA, MAFIA, ΑΕΠΙ κτλ θα ξυπνησουν πριν ειναι πολυ αργα. Για το δικο τους καλο και οχι για το δικο μου. :Wink: 

7)Το κατεβασμα εχει διεισδυσει βαθια μεσα στην κοινωνια μας και οχι μονο. Ανθρωποι μεγαλης ηλικιας πλεον (με δουλεια, οικογενεια κτλ), που δεν ενηλικιωθηκαν δηλαδη στην εποχη του Napster, πλεον μου λενε <<Λεμε να κατσουμε να δουμε την ταδε ταινια με κατι φιλους, κατεβασε την μας για να τη δουμε σε λιγο>>.
Δηλαδη το θεωρουν κατι το φυσιολογικο. Βλεπουν το ιντερνετ και το κατεβασμα κατι σαν δευτερη τηλεοραση.
Αυτο το εχουν συνειδητοποιησει οι τυποι που εκμεταλευονται τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ; 

8)*Μην αγοραζετε τα προιοντα τους αλλα ταυτοχρονα αν μπορειτε, συνεχιστε να τα κατεβαζετε. Διοτι απλα, ετσι τους τσουζει διπλα.*
Καποτε δε μπορει, θα καταλαβουν.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Τελος θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση και θα ηθελα αν μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος υπευθυνα ->_

Εστω οτι κατεβαζω μια ταινια ή ενα τραγουδι (δεν εχει σημασια τι απο τα δυο) απο το ιντερνετ.
*Πώς εγω οφειλω να ξερω οτι αυτο που κατεβασα εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα και οτι θα πρεπει να πληρωσω για αυτο ;
Εφοσον αυτο που κατεβαζω δεν το γραφει-αναφερει πουθενα, απο που εγω να το ξερω ;
Δηλαδη τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι κατι που εχουν ισχυ De Facto ή De Jure ; Μονο η μη εφαρμογη τους πρεπει να αναφερεται δηλαδη;*

Ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Οποιος ξερει παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησει.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## uncharted

> Εστω οτι κατεβαζω μια ταινια ή ενα τραγουδι (δεν εχει σημασια τι απο τα δυο) απο το ιντερνετ.
> *Πώς εγω οφειλω να ξερω οτι αυτο που κατεβασα εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα και οτι θα πρεπει να πληρωσω για αυτο ;
> Εφοσον αυτο που κατεβαζω δεν το γραφει-αναφερει πουθενα, απο που εγω να το ξερω ;
> Δηλαδη τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι κατι που εχουν ισχυ De Facto ή De Jure ; Μονο η μη εφαρμογη τους πρεπει να αναφερεται δηλαδη;*
> 
> Ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Οποιος ξερει παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησει.
> Ευχαριστω!


μεταξυ μας, αυτο ειναι σαν να ρωτας _"αν εγω αγορασω κινητο χωρις συσκευασια/φορτιστη/αποδειξη/εγγυηση απο πλανοδιο στο μοναστηρακι, που να ξερω αν ειναι κλεμμενο?"_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> σιγουρα δεν ειναι ωραιο πραγμα να μενει κοσμος ανεργος, αλλα τι να κανουμε που η τεχνολογια εξελισσεται (iptv - online renting)
> 
> το ιδιο παθανε και οι τσαγκαρηδες και οι πεταλωτες καποτε...


Πουθενά στον κόσμο ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός δεν έκανε κακό. Οι τιμές της iptv είναι ασύμφορες. Ακόμα και τζάμπα να ήταν η iptv όμως, αν οι ταινίες ήταν πρώτα διαθέσιμες στα videoclub δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι η πειρατεία και προς απόδειξη δες την κραυγαλέα αποτυχία του connex tv. 
Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις την κατακόρυφη πτώση από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά με του που πήγαιναν οι συνδέσεις των φθηνών isp.

----------


## nothing

> Πουθενά στον κόσμο ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός δεν έκανε κακό. Οι τιμές της iptv είναι ασύμφορες. Ακόμα και τζάμπα να ήταν η iptv όμως, αν οι ταινίες ήταν πρώτα διαθέσιμες στα videoclub δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι η πειρατεία και προς απόδειξη δες την κραυγαλέα αποτυχία του connex tv. 
> Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις την κατακόρυφη πτώση από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά με του που πήγαιναν οι συνδέσεις των φθηνών isp.


μην απαντας σε καθε θεμα ετσι απλα για να υποστηριξεις το κλαδο σου...
ασε που μεταξυ μας εχεις μπλεχτει λιγακι...
που κολλαει αλλωστε το connx tv  που προλαβε( ?? ) και επαθε τρελη πτωση απο τους φθηνους παροχους που ηρθαν μετα εκει που ηταν???
οτι θελουμε λεμε μου φαινεται...
το τρενο για το κλαδο σας εφυγε και δε το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα δε πειραζει  η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια...

(το κατεβασμα σας πειραξε τρομαρα σας...κατσε να επιστρεψουμε στα δεδομενα του μεχρι 2003-4 που ολοι απλα αγοραζαν με 3-5 ευρω τις ταινιες απο πλανοδιους και σχολες και να δω τι θα κερδισετε..τελικα θα κλεισετε παλι και απλα θα εχετε καταφερει αστυνομευση για ολους μας χωρις κανενα κερδος...)

κοντοφθαλμια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο..(φυσικα δεν σας ειδα να καιγεστε για ολους τους προγραμματιστες και εταιρειες λογισμικου που αυτοι και αν χανουν τρελα ποσα με τα σπασμενα που κυκλοφορουν ολα μαλιστα ειναι εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουνται ακομη και καθημερινα....αλλα ειπαμε μονο η παρτυ μας μας καιει...ξαναγυρισαμε στην κοντοφθαλμια τελικα ε?)

----------


## vasilis_val

Εκλεισαν μετα το greek-fun και το gamato.info 
Μετα τη διωξη που ασκήθηκε κατα των δυο διαχειριστων του greek-fun.com Την ιδια τυχη συμφωνα με αποκλειστικες πληροφορίες εχει και το gamato.info. τα sites αυτά, τα μέλη των οποίων είχαν μέσω της πρόσβασης τους στο forum δυνατότητα να κατεβάζουν στους υπολογιστές τους μουσικά κομμάτια διάφορων καλλιτεχνών, ταινίες ελληνικές και ξένες αλλά και ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια γνωστών εταιρειών. 

http://news24gr.blogspot.com/2009/09/m.html

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> μην απαντας σε καθε θεμα ετσι απλα για να υποστηριξεις το κλαδο σου...
> ασε που μεταξυ μας εχεις μπλεχτει λιγακι...
> που κολλαει αλλωστε το connx tv  που προλαβε( ?? ) και επαθε τρελη πτωση απο τους φθηνους παροχους που ηρθαν μετα εκει που ηταν???
> οτι θελουμε λεμε μου φαινεται...
> το τρενο για το κλαδο σας εφυγε και δε το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα δε πειραζει  η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια...


Που να ξέρω ο καημένος. Θα απαντάω και θα λέω αυτό που νομίζω χωρίς να χλευάζω.
Η αγορά έχει πτώση της τάξης του 60-70%. Είναι μια ισχυρή πιθανότητα να κλείσουν τα Videoclub. Αλλά θα σας μαδάν κανονικά οι εταιρείες. Το Internet Θα κλειδώσει. Είναι εύκολο. Θα πληρώνετε τουλάχιστον τα 2πλάσια και θα τα τρώνε ο isp και οι εταιρείες διανομής.
Η πλήρη αποτυχία του connextv και κατ' επέκταση του online renting είναι η απόδειξη οτι όσο υπάρχει πειρατεία το internet θα παραμείνει στον μεσαίωνα. Εξέλιξη θα είναι όταν θα βλέπεις ταινίες online από το σαλόνι σου με το τηλεκοντρόλ σου.(τα media player δεν είναι Online)

----------


## uncharted

> Πουθενά στον κόσμο ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός δεν έκανε κακό.


συμφωνω, το ιδιο ισχυει και για το iptv, μακαρι να δωσουν ολοι οι παροχοι




> Οι τιμές της iptv είναι ασύμφορες.


οπως ειπα, ανταγωνισμος, μονο ετσι πεφτουν οι τιμες




> Ακόμα και τζάμπα να ήταν η iptv όμως, αν οι ταινίες ήταν πρώτα διαθέσιμες στα videoclub δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.


με ποιο δικαιωμα να ειναι πρωτα διαθεσιμες στα video club?
ανταγωνισμος κυριοι
μηπως δουλευεις σε video club και εχεις τοση αγωνια? για να καταλαβω δηλαδη




> Το πρόβλημα είναι η πειρατεία και προς απόδειξη δες την κραυγαλέα αποτυχία του connex tv.


συμφωνω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=87
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=89

επισης, αν θες διαβασε και την αποψη μου για την πειρατεια:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3838
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...91&postcount=7




> Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις την κατακόρυφη πτώση από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά με του που πήγαιναν οι συνδέσεις των φθηνών isp.


τραγικο δεν λες τιποτα, ρωτα και τους πεταλωτες που χασανε την δουλεια τους μολις βγηκανε τα αυτοκινητα

μαντεψε ομως, ταυτοχρονα βγηκε και ενα νεο επαγγελμα, οι μηχανικοι αυτοκινητων.. c'est la vie




> (το κατεβασμα σας πειραξε τρομαρα σας...κατσε να επιστρεψουμε στα δεδομενα του μεχρι 2003-4 που ολοι απλα αγοραζαν με 3-5 ευρω τις ταινιες απο πλανοδιους και σχολες και να δω τι θα κερδισετε..τελικα θα κλεισετε παλι και απλα θα εχετε καταφερει αστυνομευση για ολους μας χωρις κανενα κερδος...)
> 
> κοντοφθαλμια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο..(φυσικα δεν σας ειδα να καιγεστε για ολους τους προγραμματιστες και εταιρειες λογισμικου που αυτοι και αν χανουν τρελα ποσα με τα σπασμενα που κυκλοφορουν ολα μαλιστα ειναι εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουνται ακομη και καθημερινα....αλλα ειπαμε μονο η παρτυ μας μας καιει...ξαναγυρισαμε στην κοντοφθαλμια τελικα ε?)


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=87
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=89

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Εκλεισαν μετα το greek-fun και το gamato.info 
> Μετα τη διωξη που ασκήθηκε κατα των δυο διαχειριστων του greek-fun.com Την ιδια τυχη συμφωνα με αποκλειστικες πληροφορίες εχει και το gamato.info. τα sites αυτά, τα μέλη των οποίων είχαν μέσω της πρόσβασης τους στο forum δυνατότητα να κατεβάζουν στους υπολογιστές τους μουσικά κομμάτια διάφορων καλλιτεχνών, ταινίες ελληνικές και ξένες αλλά και ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια γνωστών εταιρειών. 
> 
> http://news24gr.blogspot.com/2009/09/m.html


Τίποτα δεν θα γίνει. Όσο δεν έχει επιπτώσεις ο χρήστης, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Και η διακοπή της σύνδεσης δεν είναι σωστή λύση, αλλά ακραία. Μόνη λύση είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η επιβολή χαμηλών (150-200€) προστίμων, αλλά κατά χιλιάδων. 1000 άτομα την ημέρα να τρώνε ένα τέτοιο πρόστιμο και μετά ας βρίσκουν το δίκιο τους στα δικαστήρια αν νομίζουν οτι αδικήθηκαν. Όπως γίνεται και με τις τροχαίες παραβάσεις(παράνομο παρκάρισμα)

----------


## vasilis_val

> Τίποτα δεν θα γίνει. Όσο δεν έχει επιπτώσεις ο χρήστης, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Και η διακοπή της σύνδεσης δεν είναι σωστή λύση, αλλά ακραία. Μόνη λύση είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η επιβολή χαμηλών (150-200€) προστίμων, αλλά κατά χιλιάδων. 1000 άτομα την ημέρα να τρώνε ένα τέτοιο πρόστιμο και μετά ας βρίσκουν το δίκιο τους στα δικαστήρια αν νομίζουν οτι αδικήθηκαν. Όπως γίνεται και με τις τροχαίες παραβάσεις(παράνομο παρκάρισμα)



 :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## uncharted

> Τίποτα δεν θα γίνει. Όσο δεν έχει επιπτώσεις ο χρήστης, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Και η διακοπή της σύνδεσης δεν είναι σωστή λύση, αλλά ακραία. Μόνη λύση είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η επιβολή χαμηλών (150-200€) προστίμων, αλλά κατά χιλιάδων. 1000 άτομα την ημέρα να τρώνε ένα τέτοιο πρόστιμο και μετά ας βρίσκουν το δίκιο τους στα δικαστήρια αν νομίζουν οτι αδικήθηκαν. Όπως γίνεται και με τις τροχαίες παραβάσεις(παράνομο παρκάρισμα)


καλα, συγκρινουμε τωρα την τηρηση του ΚΟΚ (αν και ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει τηρηση με το σβησιμο κλησεων) που αφορα την προστασια της ανθρωπινης ζωης, με την προστασια των υπερκερδων μερικων πολυεθνικων εταιριων?

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Η πλήρη αποτυχία του connextv και κατ' επέκταση του online renting είναι η απόδειξη οτι όσο υπάρχει πειρατεία το internet θα παραμείνει στον μεσαίωνα. Εξέλιξη θα είναι όταν θα βλέπεις ταινίες online από το σαλόνι σου με το τηλεκοντρόλ σου.(τα media player δεν είναι Online)


Στον μεσαίωνα θα παραμέινουμε όλοι όσο κυριαρχούν κάτι πολυεθνικά τέρατα στη μουσική και στις ταινίες, που επιβάλλουν τους όρους τους όχι μόνο άμεσα στους καταναλωτές, αλλά και σε όλους τους κατασκευαστές οπτικοακουστικών συσκευών (π.χ. με το DRM). Σε εταιρείες που έπι χρόνια αγνοούσαν και αγνοούν τόσο το διαδίκτυο και τις δυνατότητες του όσο και τις ανάγκες του καταναλωτή, πραγματικά δεν αξίζει κάτι καλύτερο από την πειρατεία.

Εξέλιξη θα είναι όταν θα μπορώ να αγοράσω οποιαδήποτε ταινία σε λογική τιμή, καλή ποιότητα, ανοιχτό format συμβατό με όλα τα συστήματα και χωρίς DRM. Χωρίς παρακολουθητικά προγράμματα και με τη δυνατότητα να την δω σε όποια συσκευή και με όποια συμβατή εφαρμογή θέλω εγώ.

Στη μουσική έχουν ήδη βάλει κάπως μυαλό.

Εσύ όμως γιατί καίγεσαι τόσο για όλα αυτά; Καταναλωτής δεν είσαι και εσύ;

----------


## Theodore41

> Τα Videoclub έχουν κλείσει κατά χιλιάδες. Μετά τον Φλεβάρη θα αρχίσουν να κλείνουν και μεγάλα videoclub, που απασχολούν 5-6 άτομα. Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αναμένεται να κλείσουν άλλα 1000. Μιλάμε για 5-6 χιλιάδες ανέργους από τα μαγαζιά και καμιά 500 από το σύστημα διακίνησης.


Ξεχνατε φιλοι μου,τις εφημεριδες,και αυτα που δινουν καθε Σ/κυριακο.Ξερετε ποσα εχουν δωσει τον τελευταιο μονον χρονο;
Και αν υπαρχουν 10 ατομα στο γραφειο,ο ενας,δανειζει στον αλλο,και τα βλεπειο κι αυτος.
Μη μου πειτε οτι θα μηνυσετε και τους υπαλληλους στα γραφεια,οτι "κλεβουν" κι εγω δεν ξερω τι;
Αντε γιατι θα τρελλαθουμε τελικα ,μου φαινεται.

----------


## uncharted

> Ξεχνατε φιλοι μου,τις εφημεριδες,και αυτα που δινουν καθε Σ/κυριακο.Ξερετε ποσα εχουν δωσει τον τελευταιο μονον χρονο;
> Και αν υπαρχουν 10 ατομα στο γραφειο,ο ενας,δανειζει στον αλλο,και τα βλεπειο κι αυτος.
> Μη μου πειτε οτι θα μηνυσετε και τους υπαλληλους στα γραφεια,οτι "κλεβουν" κι εγω δεν ξερω τι;
> Αντε γιατι θα τρελλαθουμε τελικα ,μου φαινεται.


τι να κανεις, ολοι την μια λιβρα κρεας κυνηγανε  :Worthy:

----------


## psytransas

> Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις την κατακόρυφη πτώση από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά με του που πήγαιναν οι συνδέσεις των φθηνών isp.


Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι...οταν τα video club κανανε αντιγραφουλες εναντι αμοιβης ηταν καλα ε ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως θα διαφωνησω σε μερικα που ειπατε.

1. λογω εργασιας λαμβανω αρκετο λογισμικο νομιμα στην εργασια μου αλλα και προσωπικα το οποιο μας το προσφερουν δωρεαν για "εκπαιδευτικους λογους" αυτο ειναι ειτε ελευθερο ειτε προγραμματα οπως windows/office κτλ.

2. οτι εχω στην κατοχη μου απο παρανομο υλικο αν μου αρεσει το αγοραζω και αυθεντικο αν οχι παει στο καλαθι των αχρηστων.

αρα οπως θα διαπιστωσατε ναι μεν χρησιμοποιω το διαδικτυο για να κατεβαζω ειτε νομιμο ειτε παρανομο υλικο αλλα αν κατι για μενα αξιζει τα λεφτα του σαφως και θα το πληρωσω αρα εν δυναμη ειμαι και πελατης/αγοραστης αν τωρα δεν μου αρεσει το διαγραφω εντελως (γιατι δεν σκοπευω να γεμισω με σκληρους δισκους) και τελειωσε η ιστορια.

τωρα αν κλεισουν οι εταιρειες αυτες που αναφεραμε η τα καταστηματα αυτων μαλλον θα πρεπει να αναζητησουν αλλου την αιτια.

προσωπικα επισης ειμαι εναντια στην τακτικη καποιων "ιστοσελιδων" που λενε δωσε το κατι τοις και θα κατεβαζεις οτι θες.
ναι εχουν λειτουργικα εξοδα (συμφωνω γιατι εχω και εγω ιστοσελιδα και ξερω) αλλα με τις διαφημισεις του google μια χαρα την βγαζω.
αλλα επειδη τυχαινει και ξερω απο που τα προμηθευονται και πιστεψτε με δεν τους κοστιζει τιποτα ουτε πληρωνουν τιποτα εκει εναντιωνομαι οταν ζητανε λεφτα για κατι που πηραν δωρεαν.

επισης αν θελουν να πολεμησουν οπως λενε την "παιδικη πορνογραφια" την "πειρατεια" κτλ

ας ξεκινησουν με τα "χρυσα παιδια" (οχι ολοι-ες φυσικα) των εταιρειων παραγωγης-διαθεσης που τυχαινει να ειναι τα μεγαλα αφεντικα του κυκλωματος που διακινει αυτο ολο το υλικο.

μετα ας πιασουν τους μεσαζοντες

και μετα ας πιασουν ολους εμας.

βεβαια το προβλημα ειναι που θα μας βαλουν ολους-ες

και το πως θα πιασουν ειδικα τους μεγαλους που ειναι ΥΠΕΡΑΝΩ ΝΟΜΟΥ.

----------


## uncharted

> Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι...οταν τα video club κανανε αντιγραφουλες εναντι αμοιβης ηταν καλα ε ?


αμα δεις πιο πανω το ανεφερα, ουτε καν το σχολιασε...  :Whistle:

----------


## Icyreloaded

> Τίποτα δεν θα γίνει. Όσο δεν έχει επιπτώσεις ο χρήστης, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Και η διακοπή της σύνδεσης δεν είναι σωστή λύση, αλλά ακραία. Μόνη λύση είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η επιβολή χαμηλών (150-200€) προστίμων, αλλά κατά χιλιάδων. 1000 άτομα την ημέρα να τρώνε ένα τέτοιο πρόστιμο και μετά ας βρίσκουν το δίκιο τους στα δικαστήρια αν νομίζουν οτι αδικήθηκαν. Όπως γίνεται και με τις τροχαίες παραβάσεις(παράνομο παρκάρισμα)


Με το ιδιο σκεπτικο τιποτα δεν θα αλλαξει και στα video club. Οσο αργουν να φερουν ταινιες και σειρες, δεν τις φερνουν καθολου ή δεν τις εχουν με υποτιτλους πρεπει να κλεινουν. 1000 video club να κλεινουν καθε μερα και μετα ας κλαιγονται που τους φταιει το κακο το internet. Οπως γινεται με καθε αλλη κακη επιχειρηση οταν δεν εχει τιποτα χρησιμο να προσφερει.
Δεν καταλαβα γιατι πρεπει να μεινουν ανοιχτα τα video club οταν ειναι τοσο μα τοσο χαλια.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Συμπεριφέρεστε λες και οι ταινίες είναι δικές σας και σεις θα αποφασίσετε πότε θα τις δείτε και αν θα πληρώσετε για αυτό. Θα θελα να έβλεπα τι θα λέγατε αν εφαρμόζονταν πάνω σας αυτά που λέτε. Να σου πει ο εργοδότης πούλα όσα μπορείς. Αν πουλήσεις πάνω από 100 θα πληρωθείς αλλιώς δεν έχει φράγκο. Φτιάξε μου έναν καφέ και αν μου αρέσει και τύχει να έχω λεφτά θα σε πληρώσω. 
Η ταινία είναι του σκηνοθέτη και την πουλάει όπως γουστάρει αυτός. Όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες για το κακούργημα που διαπράττεται.

----------


## psytransas

> αμα δεις πιο πανω το ανεφερα, ουτε καν το σχολιασε...


Ειναι απο το συγκεκριμενο κλαδο. Δε το 'χεις καταλαβει ακομα ?  :Wink:

----------


## zoug100

παιδια μια απορια.ειναι δυνατον το rapidshare και ολα αυτα παρομοια site να μην τα εχουν κυνηγησει οι μεγαλες δισκογραφικες και κινηματογραφικες εταιρειες τοσα χρονια?αρα μηπως παιρνουν την μιζα τους απο το rapidshare κτλ και ειναι ολοι αγαπημενοι?

----------


## uncharted

> Θα θελα να έβλεπα τι θα λέγατε αν εφαρμόζονταν πάνω σας αυτά που λέτε. Να σου πει ο εργοδότης πούλα όσα μπορείς. Αν πουλήσεις πάνω από 100 θα πληρωθείς αλλιώς δεν έχει φράγκο.


ειναι προφανες οτι δεν εχεις δουλεψει ποτε με ποσοστα

στα υπολοιπα δεν εχει νοημα καν να σου απαντησω, ειναι φανερο οτι δεν επιθυμεις τον διαλογο, αλλιως θα εθιγες και τα κακως κειμενα που σου παραθεσαμε

καλες δουλειες στο video club σου...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Larry71

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά,αλλά το όλο θέμα σε όλους τους τομείς,κάπου πάει να ξεφύγει...
Πχ,το να εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος καταστάσεις, για ιδίο όφελος με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο,πιθανό να είναι και λάθος...
Πχ,με λένε Χ και είμαι καλλιτεχνάρα και πουλάω τόσο το cd και αν θες πάρτο ή έχω βίντεο κλαμπ και νοικιάζω αντεγραμμένες κόπιες ή εφευρέθηκε το mp3 και σας πατάω στο λαιμό εσάς τους αλητήριους καλλιτέχνες που παίρνετε δις ή είμαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος και θέλω τόσα να πάρεις τις πινακίδες του καινούριου αυτοκινήτου σου...
Με λίγα λόγια η ψυχρή χρησιμοποίηση αθέμιτων μέσων για εξαναγκασμό κάποιων...
Και μεις έχουμε ανάγκη τη μουσική αλλά και η μουσική εμάς...Κάπου πρέπει να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή νομίζω...

----------


## nothing

εμενα δε με πειραζει καθολου και να αρχισει το κυνηγι...
τοτε ειναι που θα πεσει το γελιο...
τοτε να δω πως θα κλαψουν περισσοτερο που μετα απο μια μικρη αυξησουλα που θα εχουν, παλι τα ιδια χαλια θα ερθουν και ακομη χειροτερα γιατι θα αντιδρασει ο κοσμος...και φυσικα η iptv θα αυξανει το μεριδιο συνεχως λογω ευκολιας και τεμπελιας του ανθρωπου...

επισης αντιγραφες κανουνε ακομη τα video-club αλλα αυτο φανταζομαι ειναι διευκολυσνη στο πελατη και οχι πειρατια... :ROFL: 

τι να πω...
παντως εγω και πολλοι αλλοι ξερω πως αν σταματησουμε να κατεβαζουμε παρανομα δεν θα παμε στο video club απλα θα τις βρουμε μια καλη κοπια (μιας και πλεον συνηθισαμε στα 1080...) και θα γυρισει απο σπιτι σε σπιτι ή παρεα...
απλα πραγματα...



Off Topic


		θα επιστρεψουμε στα παλια καλα που οι αστυνομικοι θα κυνηγανε με ενταση τους μαυρους+λοιπους και φυσικα η διακινηση και το υπολοιπο παρακρατος μια χαρα θα συνεχιζει...
αλλα ξεχασα εδω μας ενδιαφερει μονο ο δικος μας ο τομεας και οι υπολοιποι ας πνιγουν οπως παντα...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Το κυνήγημα της πειρατείας δεν θα γίνει για να επωφεληθούν τα videoclub. Οι κονόμα θα γίνει από τους isp και τις εταιρίες διανομής. 
Η μόνη εταιρία όμως που εκτός από το τυρί βλέπει και την φάκα είναι η Sony pictures. Είναι η μόνη που στηρίζει τα videoclub γιατί δεν θέλει να μείνει με μόνο πελάτη τους isp.
Όταν διαδοθεί η iptv οι isp θα κάνουν τρελή κονόμα. Θα τζιράρουν 50-100€ τον πελάτη. Εσύ τι λες; Θα κλειδώσουν τότε το παράνομο κατέβασμα;

----------


## serf f2

Κυνηγώντας την πειρατεία το μονο που θα καταφέρεται ειναι να ρίξω το pc μου με ολα τα μαραφέτια του στα σκουπίδια μαζί με το ISP παροχέα μου και να μην ξαναγορασω ουτε ενα cd  dvd Καλο για την τσεπη μου θα είναι

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Η αντιγραφές που κάνουν τα videoclub είναι το ίδιο κατακριτέες. Αλλά από το να χάσεις τον πελάτη; Είναι στο χέρι το καταναλωτή να υποστηρίξει τον σωστό επιχειρηματία. 
Τα Videoclub εδώ και χρόνια πιέζουν τις εταιρίες για εναλλακτικούς τρόπους διανομής. Πριν 7-8 χρόνια πίεζαν για ταινίες σε ψηφιακή μορφή με κλείδωμα hardware. Κάτι σαν media player με πολλές ταινίες μέσα. Δεν δεχόταν με τίποτα οι εταιρίες.

----------


## button

> καλα, συγκρινουμε τωρα την τηρηση του ΚΟΚ (αν και ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει τηρηση με το σβησιμο κλησεων) που αφορα την προστασια της ανθρωπινης ζωης, με την προστασια των υπερκερδων μερικων πολυεθνικων εταιριων?


καλά ο κοκ είναι άλλο φερόμενο εγω που δίνω για δίπλωμα έμαθα θες δεν θες όλους τους νομούς και παρατήρησα κάθε μέρα ξέρετε τι παραβίαση πέφτει 

βουνό ακόμα και ίδια αστυνομία   :Mad: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι...οταν τα video club κανανε αντιγραφουλες εναντι αμοιβης ηταν καλα ε ?


5€ αντιγραφή καθόλου άσχημα 0,30 λεπτα το DVD εγώ σταμάτησα δεν γίνετε  να δίνω 5€ για να έχω να το δω κάποτε  

ευτυχώς υπάρχουν προγραματα που αντιγράφουν τις ταινίες :One thumb up:

----------


## uncharted

> αλλα ξεχασα εδω μας ενδιαφερει μονο ο δικος μας ο τομεας και οι υπολοιποι ας πνιγουν οπως παντα...


ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι

ορισμενοι σκεφτονται με την λογικη "ο ολυμπιακος και το αιγαλεω να κερδανε και ολοι οι αλλοι να πανε να γα... ργαληθουνε"

ειδαλλως δεν μπορω να εξηγησω το απιστευτο που ακουσαμε "να τα εχουν πρωτα τα video club"

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Δεν ξέρω άμα θα αντέξουν τα βιντεοκλάμπ ή αν θα αντέξει το δικό μου. Αυτό που θεωρώ σίγουρο είναι οτι το παράνομο κατέβασμα θα σταματήσει. Αν δεν υπάρχει εναλάκτικός τρόπος διακίνησης πέραν του isp θα σας (και μας) πη@@@ξουν. Στις ΗΠΑ για να δεις μια ταινία με pay per view με release κινηματογράφου πληρώνεις 20-25$. Ένας καλός αγώνας πάει και 45$. Όταν θα πάρει ο οτενετ την super league και σου πεί "θες να δεις ΠΑΟ-ΟΣΦΠ;" Πλήρωσε κάνα 10άρικο και δες τον.
Είναι εύκολο να παρασυρθείς από την γλύκα του τζάμπα. Πρόλαβα το Napster να φανταστείς. Θέλαμε 2-3 ώρες για να κατεβάσουμε ένα τραγουδάκι. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα.

----------


## karetsos

Αντίσταση τώρα.

Ή θα μας φάνε ή θα τους φάμε...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι
> 
> ορισμενοι σκεφτονται με την λογικη "ο ολυμπιακος και το αιγαλεω να κερδανε και ολοι οι αλλοι να πανε να γα... ργαληθουνε"
> 
> ειδαλλως δεν μπορω να εξηγησω το απιστευτο που ακουσαμε "να τα εχουν πρωτα τα video club"


Αφού τα videoclub πλήρωναν με διαφορά τα περισσότερα. Ας πληρώσει όποιος θέλει τα δικαιώματα και ας τα πάρει νωρίτερα. Προσπάθησε κάποτε το filmnet, πήρε το μακρύτερο. Προσπάθησαν μέσω εφημερίδων, τα ίδια.

----------


## button

> 1. λογω εργασιας λαμβανω αρκετο λογισμικο νομιμα στην εργασια μου αλλα και


για δουλειά σύμφωνο  γνήσιο είναι ότι καλύτερο 

αντίθετος αμα θες να το δοκιμάσεις να δεις τι ειναι δεν γίνετε να το αγοράζεις 
έτυχε πέρσι να ήθελα ενα προγραμα επεξεργασίας to sonny vegas pro 8 το προγραμα οπος έμαθα είχε κόστος 450€ πάνω κάτω δεν ξερω αν ήτανε αλήθεια.
το χρησιμοποιησα μια φορα και τελος  

όπως και στα games  αμα ειναι  κατι που αξίζει θα το αγοράσω οπως εχω το battlefield 2 and cod4 τα έχω γνήσια τωρα για παιχνιδια που ειναι singlplayer δεν προκετε να δώσω 50€  γιανα 5-10ωρες  καλητερα να παω netcafe .

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παιδια μια απορια.ειναι δυνατον το rapidshare και ολα αυτα παρομοια site να μην τα εχουν κυνηγησει οι μεγαλες δισκογραφικες και κινηματογραφικες εταιρειες τοσα χρονια?αρα μηπως παιρνουν την μιζα τους απο το rapidshare κτλ και ειναι ολοι αγαπημενοι?


με το greekfun και rapidshare το πρόβλημα ήτανε ότι οταν ανεβαζανε στο rapid με ενα email καπιος κάνοντας αναφορά το upload πιγενε delete  είχανε δοκιμάσει διάφορες αλαγες ονομάτων το new ητανε το  cryptload και ενα άλλο προγραμα τα αρχεία είχανε κατάληξη ccf.  και ακόμα καπιος να μην ειχε premium στο rapidshare μπορούσε να κατεβάζει σαν να είχε

----------


## blackwar

gamato.info εκλεισε τελικα?δεν θα ξαναανηξει?

----------


## psytransas

> Δεν ξέρω άμα θα αντέξουν τα βιντεοκλάμπ ή αν θα αντέξει το δικό μου. Αυτό που θεωρώ σίγουρο είναι οτι το παράνομο κατέβασμα θα σταματήσει. Αν δεν υπάρχει εναλάκτικός τρόπος διακίνησης πέραν του isp θα σας (και μας) πη@@@ξουν. Στις ΗΠΑ για να δεις μια ταινία με pay per view με release κινηματογράφου πληρώνεις 20-25$. Ένας καλός αγώνας πάει και 45$. Όταν θα πάρει ο οτενετ την super league και σου πεί "θες να δεις ΠΑΟ-ΟΣΦΠ;" Πλήρωσε κάνα 10άρικο και δες τον.
> Είναι εύκολο να παρασυρθείς από την γλύκα του τζάμπα. Πρόλαβα το Napster να φανταστείς. Θέλαμε 2-3 ώρες για να κατεβάσουμε ένα τραγουδάκι. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα.


Το πιο λογικο ειναι ενα *λογικο* προσθετο ποσο στη συνδομη του isp και θα αφηνει το χρηστη να κατεβαζει οτι επιθυμει χωρις κυνηγι...

Αλλιως αν την σταματησουν θα υπαρξει τεραστια συρρικνωση και δεν θα ειναι μονο των isp..

Ξερεις ποσες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες πωλουνται καθε χρονο για να παιξουν αυτο το "πειρατικο" περιεχομενο ?

----------


## button

> Δεν ξέρω άμα θα αντέξουν τα βιντεοκλάμπ ή αν θα αντέξει το δικό μου. Αυτό που θεωρώ σίγουρο είναι οτι το παράνομο κατέβασμα θα σταματήσει. Αν δεν υπάρχει εναλάκτικός τρόπος διακίνησης πέραν του isp θα σας (και μας) πη@@@ξουν. Στις ΗΠΑ για να δεις μια ταινία με pay per view με release κινηματογράφου πληρώνεις 20-25$. Ένας καλός αγώνας πάει και 45$. Όταν θα πάρει ο οτενετ την super league και σου πεί "θες να δεις ΠΑΟ-ΟΣΦΠ;" Πλήρωσε κάνα 10άρικο και δες τον.
> Είναι εύκολο να παρασυρθείς από την γλύκα του τζάμπα. Πρόλαβα το Napster να φανταστείς. Θέλαμε 2-3 ώρες για να κατεβάσουμε ένα τραγουδάκι. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα.


εγω δεν εχω πρόβλημα να κλείσουν το download έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω  αλλα  αμα γινότανε να πληρώνεις μια  συνδρομή σε μια σελίδα νόμιμη που το υλικό είχε νόμιμα δικαιώματα και να κατεβαζες οτι ηθελες




> βλακεία είπα


........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> gamato.info εκλεισε τελικα?δεν θα ξαναανηξει?



αυτο ειναι πλέων OFF :Mad: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

η μουσική απο τους DJ  φεοριτε πειρατική μουσική  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

το τι επαγγελμα κανει ο καθενας ειναι δικαιωμα του.

οσο αφορα τον φιλο που τοσο υπερασπιζεται τα καταστηματα των εταιρειων θα του πω το εξης αν ηταν πολλοι απο μας να πληρωνομασταν βαση εμπειριας - γνωσεων - πτυχιων - πιστοποιησεων κτλ ξερεις τι μισθο θα επρεπε να μας δινουν οι εργοδοτες? τουλαχιστον 5.000 ευρω ξερεις τι μας δινουν? απο 300 εως 1500 ευρω στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων.

ναι προσωπικα εγω ετσι δουλευω -> πρωτα το κατεβαζω -> αν μου αρεσει και η εταιρεια ειναι εμπιστοσυνης οχι σαν καποιες που εχω αναφερει εδω -> τοτε αγοραζω το αυθεντικο.

αλλωστε οταν κατεβαζεις κατι για "προσωπικη χρηση" δεν ειναι παρανομο φιλε μου οσο και να φωναζετε δεν θα βγει ποτε νομος τετοιος.

παρανομια κανεις αν το μοιραζεις η το πουλας (εκει την πατανε αυτοι που βλεπεις)

παντως εγω οπως ειπα εχω και νομιμα και απο τα αλλα (αυτα που θελω εγω πληρωνω).

ας βελτιωσουν την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων τους - την υποστηριξη - ας βαλουν λογικες τιμες οχι να πληρωνω το μηνιατικο της βισσης η της βανδης η του καρβελα και μετα το συζηταμε.

----------


## Doxaios

> ναι προσωπικα εγω ετσι δουλευω -> πρωτα το κατεβαζω -> αν μου αρεσει και η εταιρεια ειναι εμπιστοσυνης οχι σαν καποιες που εχω αναφερει εδω -> τοτε αγοραζω το αυθεντικο.


Το πιό σωστό αυτό είναι.

----------


## tolis124

για λιγες μερες θα ειναι αυτο και μετα θα το ξεχασουν οπως παντα στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε...

----------


## button

> για λιγες μερες θα ειναι αυτο και μετα θα το ξεχασουν οπως παντα στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε...


παλιά μπορεί να γινότανε  αλλα τωρα με όλες αυτες ετεριες και λεφτα δεν ειναι ευκολο  :Closed topic:

----------


## ksipsi

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Τελος θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση και θα ηθελα αν μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος υπευθυνα ->_
> 
> Εστω οτι κατεβαζω μια ταινια ή ενα τραγουδι (δεν εχει σημασια τι απο τα δυο) απο το ιντερνετ.
> *Πώς εγω οφειλω να ξερω οτι αυτο που κατεβασα εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα και οτι θα πρεπει να πληρωσω για αυτο ;
> Εφοσον αυτο που κατεβαζω δεν το γραφει-αναφερει πουθενα, απο που εγω να το ξερω ;
> Δηλαδη τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι κατι που εχουν ισχυ De Facto ή De Jure ; Μονο η μη εφαρμογη τους πρεπει να αναφερεται δηλαδη;*
> 
> Ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Οποιος ξερει παρακαλω πολυ να απαντησει.
> Ευχαριστω!


Παιδια κανεις που να ξερει ; :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως απο ατομο γνωστο μου που δουλευει στην ΑΕΠΙ ολοι σχεδον ολες οι ελληνικες δισκογραφικες υπαγονται σε αυτους λογικα και ολες οι ταινιες που παιζονται η που εχουν τα δικαιωματα οι ελληνικες εταιρειες διαθεσης υπαγονται στην ΕΠΟΕ.

για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες στο google

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδια κανεις που να ξερει ;



Δεν  ήξερα  οτι  αν  ρίξω    ενά  σπίρτο  μέσα  σε ένα  μπετόνι βενζίνη  ότι θα κάνει  μπαμ    :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν  ήξερα  οτι  αν  ρίξω    ενά  σπίρτο  μέσα  σε ένα  μπετόνι βενζίνη  ότι θα κάνει  μπαμ


πλακα-πλακα κατι τετοια disclaimers εχουν τα σπιρτοκουτα στην αμερικη  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> παντως απο ατομο γνωστο μου που δουλευει στην ΑΕΠΙ ολοι σχεδον ολες οι ελληνικες δισκογραφικες υπαγονται σε αυτους λογικα και ολες οι ταινιες που παιζονται η που εχουν τα δικαιωματα οι ελληνικες εταιρειες διαθεσης υπαγονται στην ΕΠΟΕ.
> 
> για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες στο google


Η ΕΠΟΕ είναι μια εταιρία που λειτουργεί για λογαριασμό πολλών κατόχων πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.
Δηλαδή οι κάτοχοι των δικαιομάτων πληρώνουν την εποε για να ελέγχει την αγορά για πλαστα, να κάνει τις μηνύσεις κτλ.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν  ήξερα  οτι  αν  ρίξω    ενά  σπίρτο  μέσα  σε ένα  μπετόνι βενζίνη  ότι θα κάνει  μπαμ


Μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο... παρακινώντας τον να βγάζει λάθος συμπεράσματα
Αν ρίξεις ένα σπίρτο μέσα σε ένα μπετόνι βενζίνη είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα κάνει μπάμ συμφωνούμε εδώ 
Αν κατεβάσεις ένα έργο από το internet είναι σίγουρα 100% παράνομο; 

Ορίστε 2 link από έργα από το πλέον παράνομο και πολυσυζητημένο thepiratebay:




> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3729...ding_cover_art
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4935...D_%5BHD_MP4%5D


Είναι παράνομα; 
Τότε γιατί τα δίνουν οι δημιουργοί τους δωρεάν εδώ;

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
http://www.home-2009.com/us/index.html

----------


## Verde

1. Σχετικα με το κλεισιμο των site, ειναι προφανές οτι ολα ή τα πιο πολλα καποια στιγμή θα κλείσουν ή θα περιοριστουν και πλεόν θα πληρώνουμε για να κατεβασουμε κατι.
Όπως επισης είναι 100% βεβαιο ότι πολλα από τα υποτιθέμενα παράνομα site εξυπηρετουν διαφορα συμφεροντα (οχι απαραιτητα διαπλεκομενα, μπορει να ειναι λογοι διαφημισης κλπ) για αυτό είναι ακόμα onine αλλιως δεν πιστευω ότι δεν θα βρίσκανε καποιο τρόπο να κοψουν από τον κόσμο το downloading. Δεν νομιζω να είναι τοσο χαζες και ανισχυρες εταιρείες τετοιου μεγέθους και να εχουν ετσι ανεξελεγκτο το sharing.
Δεν πεφτω λοιπον απο τα σύννεφα κι απλα αναμένω να δω με ενδιαφέρον τις εξελίξεις τοσο παγκόσμια οσο και στην Ελλαδίτσα μας.
Ουτε με πιανει πανικος ότι θα κοψουν τις ταχυτητες, το ιντερνετ κι αλλα τετοια γραφικά, προφανως όταν τελειωνει μια εποχη, μια νεα ξεκινάει.
Σιγουρα το τζαμπα δεν θα σταματησει ποτε απλα ισως περιοριστεί για πολλους λογους π.χ. κυνηγητο απο τους νόμους και τις εταιρείες, νομιμο περιεχόμενο σε προσιτές τιμές και στροφη του κόσμου προς τα εκει κλπ οποτε πιθανον να το ξεπερασει ο κόσμος ειτε με τη πιεση των νόμων ειτε λογο νεων υπηρεσιών.

Προσωπικα δεν θα ελεγα οχι σε μια σωστη συνδρομητικη βαση, με νορμαλ τιμές, που θα μου παρειχε απειρη ποικιλια απο αρχεία, γρυγορο downloading, θα με προστατευε απο ιους και κακοβουλο λογισμικό και θα είχε διαφορα αλλα χαρακτηριστικά

Είναι λοιπόν στο χερι όλων (ακόμα και των εταιρειων που καταφευγουν στα δικαστήρια) αν θα στρεψουν τον κόσμο στο νόμιμο.
Σε διαφορετικη περίπτωση το τζαμπα και το παρανομο θα συνεχισει να ζει και να βασιλευει γιατι σιγουρα θα βολευει παρα πολλους ειτε εταιρειες ,ειτε τον κόσμο.

------

2. Σχετικα με τον φίλο με το βιντεοκλαμπ και τα σχετικα επαγγελματα που διαμαρτύρονται, απλα εχω να του πω ότι δεν φταιει ο κόσμος που κατεβάζει από το ιντερνετ αλλα το γεγονος οτι η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται με απιστευτους ρυθμους. Αυτή τη στιγμη ο χρομνος που χρειάζομαι για να κατεβασω μια ταινια ειναι λιγοτερος απο το να ντυθω και να παω να επιλεξω ταινια σε μαγαζι. Είναι γεγονος.
Ο φίλος εχει επιλέξει να δραστηριοποιηθει στην τεχνολογία που αναπτύσσετε ταχύτατα. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ακολουθησω σαν καταναλωτης την τεχνολογία φανταζομαι ποσο δυσκολο θα ειναι σαν επιχειρηματίας, ομως αυτη ειναι η σκληρη αληθεια.
Δεν πρεπει λοιπον να μενει στασιμος και να επαναπαύεται αλλα να εξελίσσει την επενδυση του συνεχώς με νεα προιοντα και υπηρεσίες.
Είναι εντελως λαθος να διαμαρτυρεται από την στιγμη που ηδη ο κλαδος του εχει περασει πολλες περιοδους κι εχει αλλαξει πολύ μεσα σε 10-20 χρόνια. Δεν νομιζω να εχει την απαιτηση ή την σκεψη οταν ξεκιναγε την επενδυση του οτι τα πραγματα θα ειναι ετσι ακριβως και σε 10 χρονια... φυσικό δεν ειναι?
Καποτε, οχι πολυ μακρια απο σήμερα, δεν υπηρχαν βιντεο κλαμπ ή απλα υπήρχαν τα δισκαδικα για τη μουσική, μετα ηρθε και το VHS και το CD, μετα ηρθε το DVD και το BLUE RAY, Video games, internet cafe κλπ αυριο κατι άλλο, προφανως web based, online κλπ
Δεν μπορει να κατηγορει τους χρηστες που προτιμουν κατι διαφορετικο αλλα να κοιτάξει να επενδυσει σε κατι νέο και να εξελιχτεί αλλιως η τεχνολογια και η αγορα θα τον προσπεράσει. Όπως προσπερασε αυτους που ειχαν κασετες VHS αν δεν αγοραζαν CD DVD κλπ εκλεισαν.
Ας παρει παράδειγμα ολες τις μεγαλες αλυσιδες πολυεθνικές του κλαδου του που ολες μεταβάλονται και εξελισονται, αλλιως βαζουν λουκετο. 
Τα Virgin στο Μall πουλανε ρουχα! Ναι το 50% του μαγαζιου εχει πλεον ρουχα. (Προς θεου δεν προτεινω να βαλει ρουχα, ένα παραδειγμα λεω :Cool: )

Φιλικα!

----------


## giorgosgudelias

ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.

----------


## uncharted

> ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.


......

----------


## ksipsi

> Δεν  ήξερα  οτι  αν  ρίξω    ενά  σπίρτο  μέσα  σε ένα  μπετόνι βενζίνη  ότι θα κάνει  μπαμ


Οταν πας σε μια δικη ή οταν καποιος σε μηνυει, στο δικαστηριο δε σε δικαζουν με βαση τι νομιζει ο κοσμος, ο λαος, ο μπαρμπας στο καφενειο ή με το τι μας εμαθε η γιαγια απο το χωριο.
Δικαζεσαι με βασει τι λεει η εκαστοτε νομοθεσια και οχι με βαση το κοινο αισθημα περι νομιμου ή οχι.
Οποτε η αναλογια που χρησιμοποιησες ειναι, το λιγοτερο που μπορω να πω ατυχης, για να μην πω επικινδυνη...

Κανεις εδω μεσα που ειναι νομικος, να μας πει τι ισχυει στην Ελλαδα;

----------


## psytransas

> Η αντιγραφές που κάνουν τα videoclub είναι το ίδιο κατακριτέες. *Αλλά από το να χάσεις τον πελάτη;*


 :Whistle:  :Whistle: 



> ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.


Κι αμα δε τη κατεβαζα ΠΟΙΟΣ σου εγγυηθηκε οτι θα τη νοικιαζα/αγοραζα, ειδικα με τα σημερινα σκουπιδια που γεμισε ο κινηματογραφος ?

----------


## USBCE

> Αυτό που θεωρώ σίγουρο είναι οτι το παράνομο κατέβασμα θα σταματήσει.



Πόσο % σίγουρο;;;;;;;;

----------


## spahar

> Κι αμα δε τη κατεβαζα ΠΟΙΟΣ σου εγγυηθηκε οτι θα τη νοικιαζα/αγοραζα, ειδικα με τα σημερινα σκουπιδια που γεμισε ο κινηματογραφος ?


Tα σκουπίδια όμως όταν είναι τζάμπα από το torrent-άδικο τα βλέπεις, τότε δε σε χαλάνε;

Ρε παιδιά ας είμαστε και λίγο σοβαροί, καλομάθαμε με τα τορρεντάδικα και τα rapidshare, και στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί αύριο να μη μπορούμε να δούμε αμέσως το καινούργιο επεισόδιο του Lost :Razz:  μας λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας. Μη προσπαθείτε όμως να δικαιολογήσετε το downloading, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία, δεν είναι αντίσταση και δεν είμαστε σύγχρονοι Ρομπέν των δασών οι οποίοι τιμωρούν τις κακές πολυεθνικές.

Όλοι θα στεναχωρηθούμε αν σφίξουν τα πράγματα, αλλά ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί. Όποιον τον χαλάνε οι τιμές στο σινεμά να περιμένει τη ταινία σε DVD, όποιον τον χαλάνε και οι τιμές των videoclubs να περιμένει να δει τη ταινία στη τηλεόραση, αλλιώς να μη τη δει καθόλου. Και 5 ευρώ να ήταν το σινεμά,και 0,5 να ήταν η ενοικίαση, και 20 ευρώ να ήταν το videogame, πάλι το τζάμπα πιο φτηνό θα ήταν....

Λίγη σοβαρότητα, τουλάχιστον να έχουμε επίγνωση των πράξεων μας, όχι ξαφνικά να βγάλουμε λάδι τη πειρατία. Άκου εκεί πόσα λεφτά βγάζουν από τους HDD.... ειλικρινά με αυτό πέθανα από τα γέλια. Υπάρχει και το delete, αμά τη δεις τη ταινία σβήσε την, δε χρειάζεται να αγοράζεις HDD κάθε 3μηνο, να χτυπήσουμε και τις κακές πολυεθνικές του hardware....

----------


## ksipsi

> Μη προσπαθείτε όμως να δικαιολογήσετε το downloading, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία, δεν είναι αντίσταση και δεν είμαστε σύγχρονοι Ρομπέν των δασών οι οποίοι τιμωρούν τις κακές πολυεθνικές.


Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου διοτι:
Τιμωρεις την πολυεθνικη διοτι (Α) δεν αγοραζεις το προιον τους -> αρα πεφτουν τα εσοδα τους (Β) παραταυτα απολαμβανεις το προιον τους ενω δεν εχεις πληρωσει γιαυτο.
Τωρα αν αυτος ο συνδιασμος δεν τους τσουζει, τοτε δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορει.
Δηλαδη εσυ πως νομιζεις οτι μπορουμε να τιμωρησουμε αποτελεσματικοτερα τις κακες πολυεθνικες, αν οχι με την πειρατεια ;




> Και 5 ευρώ να ήταν το σινεμά,και 0,5 να ήταν η ενοικίαση, και 20 ευρώ να ήταν το videogame, πάλι το τζάμπα πιο φτηνό θα ήταν....


Κανεις και εδω λαθος νομιζω.
Αν ειχε 5 ευρω η ταινια θα πηγαινα τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα (οπως πηγαινα και παλαιοτερα) απο οτι τωρα μια φορα στο τριμηνο και αν (με τις σημερινες τιμες). Ομοιως και η παρεα μου.
Ποιος χανει ; Εγω ;
Δε το νομιζω...

----------


## amoydar

> Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου διοτι:
> Τιμωρεις την πολυεθνικη διοτι (Α) δεν αγοραζεις το προιον τους -> αρα πεφτουν τα εσοδα τους (Β) παραταυτα απολαμβανεις το προιον τους ενω δεν εχεις πληρωσει γιαυτο.
> Τωρα αν αυτος ο συνδιασμος δεν τους τσουζει, τοτε δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορει.
> Δηλαδη εσυ πως νομιζεις οτι μπορουμε να τιμωρησουμε αποτελεσματικοτερα τις κακες πολυεθνικες, αν οχι με την πειρατεια ;
> 
> 
> 
> Κανεις και εδω λαθος νομιζω.
> Αν ειχε 5 ευρω η ταινια θα πηγαινα τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα (οπως πηγαινα και παλαιοτερα) απο οτι τωρα μια φορα στο τριμηνο και αν (με τις σημερινες τιμες). Ομοιως και η παρεα μου.
> ...


Έτσι είναι. Ας είχε ο σινεμάς 3 κ 5 ευρά να πάγαίνω κάθε εβδομας να παρακολουθώ έργο.  Τώρα 2 άτομε θέλουν 30 ευρά να δουν σινεμά.  Και τα βιντεοκλάμπια κάποτε ήντουσαν πιο φθηνά. Αλλά θέλανε 2 ευρώ την ταινία και αυτοί. Είδες τώρα πόσα κλεινουνέ? Στη γειτονιά μου κλείσανε τα μίσα ήδη. Η πειρατία είναι ότι καλύτερο έχει υπάρξει στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας τα τελευταιά 10 χρόνια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.


με τα λεγομενα σου που φυσικα τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι ποσο κοστιζουν οι ταινιες γιατι οπως ειπα εχω φιλους στον κλαδο σου οπως και στα σινεμα.

ο κλεφτης δεν ειναι αυτος που τα κατεβαζει δωρεαν

αλλα αυτος που σου πουλαει τα αντιτυπα (πατατες) μερικες φορες 50-60 ευρω σε αυτον θα πρεπει να διαμαρτυρεσαι φιλε μου οχι σε αυτους που κατεβαζουν και οπως ειπα ειναι εν δυναμη πελατες σου.

εγω παρολου που κατεβαζω απο το διαδικτυο ξερεις ποσες ταινιες και τραγουδια αγοραζω απο τα μαγαζια.? η ποσα προγραμματα η παιχνιδια.

αν μου κοψεις το κατεβασμα ξερεις τι θα γινει? με εχασες απο πελατη και εσυ και ο παροχος του ιντερνετ.

θα συνεχισω να κατεβαζω απο την δουλεια μου που κανεις δεν μπορει να μου κανει τιποτα ξερεις τι σημαινει φανταζομαι το "εκπαιδετικοι σκοποι"

----------


## ares

Κατ' αρχήν, δεν χτυπήθηκε  η πειρατεία, μην τρελαθούμε, απλά ένα ελληνικό site έπιασαν και μερικά άλλα έκλεισαν μόνα τους προληπτικά.  Η μεγαλύτερη μηχανή αναζήτησης πειρατικού υλικού λέγεται google  και, απ' όσο ξέρω, ζει και βασιλεύει. Ό,τι μπορούσες να βρεις χθες, μπορείς να το βρεις πανεύκολα και σήμερα.

Τώρα, το αν η πειρατεία είναι κλοπή ή όχι, νομίζω είναι μάλλον ρητορικό το ερώτημα. Αν οι εταιρείες παραγωγής και διανομής μας καταληστεύουν ή οχι, και αυτό ρητορικό ερώτημα είναι.

Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του καθώς και τις συνέπειες των πράξεών του και δίνει τη δικιά του, μη ρητορική απάντηση, στο τι θα κάνει. Το πολύ κλάμα  το βαριούνται και οι μοιρολογίστρες.

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι αγχωνεστε ολοι?  :Smile:  Εκλεισαν 2-3 sites και κατι εγινε...!

Υπαρχουν sites με πληρες ελληνικο περιεχομενο. Μεχρι και Compact Disc Club συλλογες μεσω Rapidshare!!

Μονο που αυτα εδρευουν ή σε ακυρες χωρες της Ε.Ε. ή στην Κεντρικη Αμερικη ( Τραβα ψαχνε να κανεις μηνυσεις).

Οποτε κατεβαζετε και αφηστε τους να χτυπιουνται προσπαθωντας να τα κλεισουν!!  :Cool: 

Υ.Γ. Ετσι εγινε και με τα sites των ελληνικων υποτιτλων μεχρι που ενωθηκαν ολα σε ενα πολυ μεγαλο το οποιο εδρευει και αυτο στο εξωτερικο. 

Συγχαρητηρια κυριοι...κλεινετε 1 και βγαινουν (κυριολεκτικα) 10.  :Clap:

----------


## Icyreloaded

Το Gamato ομως ειχε πολυ content μουσικης που δεν ηταν παρανομο. Ακομα και το mininova αφησε τα νομιμα torrents. Αλλα εδω ειναι Ελλαντα, οταν οι δισκογραφικες πληρωνουν το τι ειναι νομιμο και τι οχι δεν εχει σημασια.

Αναρωτιεμαι αν εδωσαν χορηγιες στην κυβερηνηση πριν τις εκλογες οπως με τον Σαρκοζι που ειχε την φοβερη ιδεα με τα 3 χτυπηματα. Οι ευρωβουλευτες του πασοκ δεν ειχαν καταψηφισει κατι αναλογο? Μαλλον το κομμα αλλαξε γνωμη απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα. Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν φαινεται οτι υπαρχει αντιθετη αποψη αφου αποτι θυμαμε η ΝΔ τον ειχε ψηφισει και οι ευρωβουλευτες του ΚΚΕ ειχαν πιο σημαντικα πραγματα να κανουν απο το να ψηφιζουν στο ευρωκοινοβουλιο. 
Ας υπηρχε ενα κομμα πειρατων οπως στην Σουηδια στις επομενες ευρωεκλογες να δειτε πως θα σηκωνομασταν απο των καναπε/καρεκλα για να τους ψηφισουμε. Τρεχοντας.

----------


## serf f2

> Και 5 ευρώ να ήταν το σινεμά,και 0,5 να ήταν η ενοικίαση, και 20 ευρώ να ήταν το videogame, πάλι το τζάμπα πιο φτηνό θα ήταν....
> .


Και παλι ακριβές είναι γιατι ειναι σκουπίδια τα παιχνίδια είναι κόπιες παλαιότερων παιχνιδιών σε καινούργιες ((μηχανες)) οι ταινίες δεν εχουν να δείξουν τίποτα καινούργιο και τα τραγούδια ειναι αστα να πάνε. Οταν μαλιστα μπορεις να βλεπεις απο την TV καθε μερα καποια ταινια νομιζεις οτι ο κοσμος θα τρεξει να τα σκάσει στα βιντεο κλαμπ και αυτοι που αγοραζουν κατι ειναι γιατι εχουν μπει στο τριπακι της τεχνολογίας λογω της πειρατείας.Αν κυνηγηθουν θα σταματησουν να ασχολουντε με καθε είδους τεχνολογία απο PC ADSL Θα χασουν χιλιαδες κλαδοι συμπεριλαμβανόμενων και αυτων που φωναζουν οτι πληττοντε απο την πειρατεία

----------


## Anasazi

Παρεπιπτοντως,ο νομος του Σαρκοζι δεν εχει τεθει σε εφαρμογη διοτι κριθηκε αντισυνταγματικος απο το Ευρωπαϊκο Δικαστήριο.

Δε σε χαλασε,κυριε Νικολά!  :Laughing:

----------


## spahar

> Θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου διοτι:
> Τιμωρεις την πολυεθνικη διοτι (Α) δεν αγοραζεις το προιον τους -> αρα πεφτουν τα εσοδα τους (Β) παραταυτα απολαμβανεις το προιον τους ενω δεν εχεις πληρωσει γιαυτο.
> Τωρα αν αυτος ο συνδιασμος δεν τους τσουζει, τοτε δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορει.
> Δηλαδη εσυ πως νομιζεις οτι μπορουμε να τιμωρησουμε αποτελεσματικοτερα τις κακες πολυεθνικες, αν οχι με την πειρατεια ;
> 
> 
> 
> Κανεις και εδω λαθος νομιζω.
> Αν ειχε 5 ευρω η ταινια θα πηγαινα τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα (οπως πηγαινα και παλαιοτερα) απο οτι τωρα μια φορα στο τριμηνο και αν (με τις σημερινες τιμες). Ομοιως και η παρεα μου.
> ...


Φίλε μου δε γίνεται να έχεις την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο. "Τιμωρός" των πολυεθνικών θα ήσουν αν δεν αγόραζες τα προϊόντα τους και δεν τα απολάμβανες καθόλου, με το να τα κατεβάζεις και να τα απολαμβάνεις τζάμπα είσαι τζαμπατζής και διαπράτεις μια παράνομη πράξη. Μην έχουμε ψευδαισθήσεις, είπαμε λίγη σοβαρότητα. Να κατεβάζουμε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να έχουμε επίγνωση του τι κάνουμε.

Φίλε μου όταν το σινεμά είχε 5 ευρώ δεν είχε διαδοθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό το internet και το downloading, οπότε δε μπορείς να μου πεις ότι παλιά πήγαινες ενώ μπορούσες να βλέπεις τη ταινία τζάμπα. Παλιά πήγαινες γιατί τη ταινία την κατέβαζες από τη σχολή σου ή περίμενες να στη δώσει ο φίλος σου που ασχολείται με αυτά ή να την πάρεις από κανένα πλανόδιο σε χάλια ποιότητα. Επίσης υπάρχουν ακόμα κινηματογράφοι που οι τιμές τους είναι σε πιο λογικά επίπεδα (7 ευρώ κανονικό, 5,5-6 αν είσαι φοιτητής), δε τους βλέπω να είναι τίγκα στον κόσμο.

Μπορείς να βρεις 1 εκατομμύριο δικαιολογίες για αυτό που κάνουμε (-με, δε βγάζω την ουρά μου απ' έξω), αλλά η αλήθεια είναι μόνο μία, μας αρέσει το τζάμπα και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Χαχα καλο και αυτο , τα ελυσε ολα τα προβληματα η κυβερνηση η πειρατεια τη μαρανε...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Ο φίλος έκατσε και έγραψε όλα αυτά....(μεταφορά από άλλο forum)...


Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα έχω πάρει ...

Οι περισσότεροι εδώ με ευκολία μηδενίζουν τους πάντες. "Μας τα πέρνουν, είναι κλέφτες, τα βγάζουν από αλλού, υπάρχει μια διεθνής συνομωσία από πίσω, παράγει ο Spielberg για να πλουτήσει η Intel, κλπ". Τολμώ να τις χαρακτηρίσω κλασσικές εγωπαθείς συμπεριφορές. Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι ελάχιστοι από εσάς εκτιμούν τη δουλειά που προηγείται της εμφάνισης ενός προϊόντος, είτε αυτό λέγεται τραγούδι, είτε λέγεται πίνακας, είτε λέγεται software.

Κάποτε μια κοπέλα πετυχε τον Πικάσο να ζωγραφίζει σε ενα πάρκο της Ν.Υόρκης. Χαρούμενη, του ζήτησε να της κάνει ένα γρήγορο πορτραίτο. Αυτός την κοίταξε για μερικά λεπτά, έπιασε το κάρβουνο και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα έκανε με 2-3 γραμμές το πορτραίτο της.

Η κοπέλα ενθουσιάστηκε όταν το είδε. "Πώς καταφέρατε να απεικονίσετε την προσωπικότητά μου με λίγες γραμμές ? Απίστευτο! Πόσο κοστίζει ?"
"5.000$ της λέει ο Πικάσο."
"Πως ???? Μα αφού σας πήρε μόνο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα !!"
"Όχι κυρία μου, μου πήρε μια ζωή !"

Ελπίζω να γίνεται αντιληπτό το τί εννοώ. Την δουλειά του και το ταλέντο του ο καθένας την κοστολογεί όσο θέλει. Και καλά κάνει. Για να έχουν πέσει όλοι πάνω του, πάει να πει ότι αξίζει.

Θέλω να ακούσω έναν από εσάς που επικροτεί την πειρατεία, να μου πει αν έχει κάτσει έναν χρόνο από τη ζωή του για να γράψει το τέλειο software. Ή να παράγει το τέλειο προϊόν. Να έχει επενδύσει όνειρα, σκέψεις, φιλοδοξίες σ' αυτο το προϊόν. Σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι, σ' αυτήν την ταινία. Να έχει καταλάβει τι σημαίνει η λέξη δημιουργία. Αν ένας από εσάς μου αποδείξει ότι έχει δημιουργήσει κάτι και μετά το έδωσε στον κόσμο δωρεάν, θα τον παραδεχτώ. Αλλά μάλλον δεν θα βρω κανέναν. Όλοι σας (αν κρίνω από την ηλικία) φωνάζετε (και καλά κάνετε) ή θα φωνάξετε σε μερικά χρόνια, ότι η δουλειά σας, τα πτυχία σας, τα χρόνια των προσπαθειώ νσας και τα ταλέντα σας, δεν εκτιμώνται. Ότι δεν παίρνετε αυτά που σας αξίζουν. Ότι είστε η γενιά των 700... Και από την άλλη, μπαίνετε στα παπούτσια αυτών που σας αδικούν, και κρίνετε εσείς (ή μάλλον μηδενίζετε) με τη σειρά σας τη δουλειά του Bill Gates και των U2.

Και ποιος είσαι εσύ, λοιπόν, που θα κρίνεις ότι το CD είναι ακριβό ? Και ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα διαμορφώσεις την τιμή του ? Κάτσε και δημιούργησε ένα προϊόν τόσο μοναδικό όσο τα σκίτσα του Αρκά και η μουσική του Michael Jackson και όταν δεις τον κόσμο να παρακαλάει να τα αγοράσει, εσύ κάνε τον Ρομπέν των Δασών, και μην πάρεις Porsche, σπίτι στην εξοχή με Home Theater και πισίνα.

Το έχω δει πολλές φορές το έργο αυτό. Όσοι κάνουν τον νταή και θέλουν να τα πάρουν όλα τζάμπα, στην δική τους προσωπική δουλειά αναζητούν τον μεγαλύτερο μισθό και το καλύτερο κέρδος (αν είναι έμποροι). Μόνο στων άλλων την τσέπη θέλουν να κάνουν κουμάντο. Σαν κάτι κομμουνιστές φίλους μου (δεν γενικεύω) που θέλουν το κράτος να τους παρέχει την καλύτερη παιδεία, τα καλύτερα νοσοκομεία και τους καλύτερους αυτοκινητόδρομους, και όταν έρχεται η στιγμή τους να συνεισφέρουν οι ίδιοι, κοιτάζουν να φοροδιαφύγουν, να διαγράψουν την κλήση που έφαγαν και να την κοπανήσουν από τη δουλειά μια ώρα νωρίτερα.

Συμφωνώ λοιπόν με κάποιον προλαλήσαντα. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι είδη βασικής ανάγκης. Η Porsche είναι καλύτερη και γι αυτο έχει αυτην την τιμή. Αλλά κανένας δεν σας υποχρεώνει να πάρετε Porsche. Και κανένας δεν σας νομιμοποιεί να την κλέψετε κιόλας...

Όσο για τα παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις (δεν το κλέβουμε αφού δεν το στερούμε από κάποιον, πρέπει να το δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα, και κάτι αντίστοιχα), τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα.

Κλείνω αναφέροντας ότι κι εγώ έχω χιλιάδες κλεμμένα mp3 όπως και πάρα πολλές ταινίες στον υπολογιστή μου. Το κάνω όπως και όλοι εσείς. Βρήκα την δυνατότητα να το κάνω, και το έκανα. Βρήκα την αποθήκη του Πλαισίου χωρίς προστασία, και βούτηξα όσα χώρεσε η αγκαλιά μου. Με τη διαφορά ότι δεν εφευρίσκω δικαιολογίες για να κοιμάμαι ήσυχος. Είμαι εν γνώσει μου κλέφτης. Αλλιώς θα ήμουν απλώς ...υποκριτής.

Over and out. Αναμένω τα χτυπήματα ...
Ο χρήστης nikosgalis

----------


## amoydar

> Ο φίλος έκατσε και έγραψε όλα αυτά....(μεταφορά από άλλο forum)...
> 
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα έχω πάρει ...
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι εδώ με ευκολία μηδενίζουν τους πάντες. "Μας τα πέρνουν, είναι κλέφτες, τα βγάζουν από αλλού, υπάρχει μια διεθνής συνομωσία από πίσω, παράγει ο Spielberg για να πλουτήσει η Intel, κλπ". Τολμώ να τις χαρακτηρίσω κλασσικές εγωπαθείς συμπεριφορές. Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι ελάχιστοι από εσάς εκτιμούν τη δουλειά που προηγείται της εμφάνισης ενός προϊόντος, είτε αυτό λέγεται τραγούδι, είτε λέγεται πίνακας, είτε λέγεται software.
> 
> Κάποτε μια κοπέλα πετυχε τον Πικάσο να ζωγραφίζει σε ενα πάρκο της Ν.Υόρκης. Χαρούμενη, του ζήτησε να της κάνει ένα γρήγορο πορτραίτο. Αυτός την κοίταξε για μερικά λεπτά, έπιασε το κάρβουνο και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα έκανε με 2-3 γραμμές το πορτραίτο της.
> 
> ...


Σιγά με πήραν τα κλάματα για το ανεκτίμητο ταλέντο των καλλιτεχνών και τη φτωχή ζωή τους και τις κακόμοιρες δισκοφραφικές. Πως κάνετε έτσι πια. Λες και παλιά δεν αντιγράφαμε το ανεκτιμητό ταλέντο των καλλιτεχνων σε κασέτες και δεν τις δίναμε σε άλλους 20 φίλους μας τζάμπα ? Λες και τα video δεν δούλευαν ποτέ στο rec? Απλά αυτός ο δανεισμός απλοποιήθηκε και έγινε πιο εύκολος. Και ότι και να κάνουν θα βρεθεί τρόπος και πάλι θα οργανωθεί ο κόσμος και θα αγοράζει 1 το νέο cd των U2 απλά θα το αντιγράφει για άλλους 50.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Σιγά με πήραν τα κλάματα για το ανεκτίμητο ταλέντο των καλλιτεχνών και τη φτωχή ζωή τους και τις κακόμοιρες δισκοφραφικές. Πως κάνετε έτσι πια. Λες και παλιά δεν αντιγράφαμε το ανεκτιμητό ταλέντο των καλλιτεχνων σε κασέτες και δεν τις δίναμε σε άλλους 20 φίλους μας τζάμπα ? Λες και τα video δεν δούλευαν ποτέ στο rec? Απλά αυτός ο δανεισμός απλοποιήθηκε και έγινε πιο εύκολος. Και ότι και να κάνουν θα βρεθεί τρόπος και πάλι θα οργανωθεί ο κόσμος και θα αγοράζει 1 το νέο cd των U2 απλά θα το αντιγράφει για άλλους 50.


Σαν να μιλάς σε ντουβάρι.

----------


## amoydar

> Σαν να μιλάς σε ντουβάρι.


Δεν μας φώτισε ο Θεός όλους να έχουμε τη δικιά σου οξυδέρκεια . Τι να κάνουμε τώρα.

----------


## Theodore41

> Συμπεριφέρεστε λες και οι ταινίες είναι δικές σας και σεις θα αποφασίσετε πότε θα τις δείτε και αν θα πληρώσετε για αυτό. Θα θελα να έβλεπα τι θα λέγατε αν εφαρμόζονταν πάνω σας αυτά που λέτε. Να σου πει ο εργοδότης πούλα όσα μπορείς. Αν πουλήσεις πάνω από 100 θα πληρωθείς αλλιώς δεν έχει φράγκο. Φτιάξε μου έναν καφέ και αν μου αρέσει και τύχει να έχω λεφτά θα σε πληρώσω. 
> Η ταινία είναι του σκηνοθέτη και την πουλάει όπως γουστάρει αυτός. Όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες για το κακούργημα που διαπράττεται.


Siga re φιλε,κοψε κατι,αρχισα να φοβαμαι δηλαδη.
Σε λιγο,θα κουβαλησεις και κρεμαλες για να κανουν υπερωριες.
Τα λεμε καποιοι,αλλα δεν τα εμπεδωνετε,και για αυτο τα ξαναματαλεμε μπας και...
Το οτι καποιος,δεν αγοραζει τον αερα,γιατι αυτο ειναι ενα κατεβασμα,αερας,δε σημαινει οτι στερει απο καποιον αλλο,κατι,που δεν μπορει αυτος,να το πουλησει σε καποιον,που ΘΕΛΕΙ να το αγορασει.Ελευθερος ειναι να το κανει.
Παντα,ετσι γινοταν.Απο την εποχη της κασεττας.Που ενεντι μικρας αμοιβης,γραφοταν ενα αντιγραφο,απο καποιο συνοικιακο μαγαζι,και ολα ωραια.
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ,ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑΝ.Παντα.
Γιατι ηταν τρελλοι,γιατι ειχαν τα λεφτα,γιατι ηθελαν να μυρισουν το βινυλιο,μολις εβγαινε απο τη θηκη,(εγω),και πιθανον και αλλοι λογοι.
Ετσι,αγορασα πανω απο 1500βινυλια και ενα σωρο αλλα δισκακια και κασεττες και ολα τα αλλα στη σειρα.
Σημερα βεβαια,ΔΕΝ αγοραζω τιποτα,μα τιποτα.Αλλα ουτε και κατεβαζω.Βαριεμαι και να το σκεφτομαι.
Και καποτε,καποιοι φιλοι,μου ειχαν δωσει καποια Γιγα, τραγουδια σε καποιο παλαιο δισκο,ο οποιος καπου μαζευει καπου, σκονη,μιας και δεν τον χρησιμοποιησα ποτέ.
Και γιατι να το κανω,αφου μπορω να βαζω εναν καλο ραδιοσταθμο στο νετ,και να ακουω ο,τι ειδους μουσικη θελω;
Με αναλυση 320 παρακαλω.
Αν λοιπον θελετε να κανετε ζημια στις εταιριες,μην κατεβαζετε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.Απολυτως τιποτα.
Μην ασχολειστε καν.Να δειτε τοτε πως θα καταλαβουν οτι εσφαξαν την κοτα που εκανε τα χρυσα αυγα.
Γιατι αυτο κανουν τωρα.Τους πελατες τους κυνηγανε.Γιατι οι μη πελατες,δεν ειναι και κατεβασίες.
Αχχ,τα ειπα και ξεθυμανα.

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Το κράτος χάνει το ΦΠΑ από τις νόμιμες πωλήσεις...


Τα ποσά που έχασε το κράτος απο εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, απο το κλεισιμο της ΒΙΑΜΥΛ,της SIEMENS θεσσαλονικης,αλλα και 1000αδων άλλων βιοτεχνιων και κλοστουφαντουργικών εργοστασίων ανα την ελλάδα, το έχεις σκεφτεί?
Πανω απο 100.000 θέσεις εργασιας χαθηκανε...

Σκεψου προτου μιλησεις :Thumb down:

----------


## ares

> Και ποιος είσαι εσύ, λοιπόν, που θα κρίνεις ότι το CD είναι ακριβό ?


*Ο καταναλωτής.*   Ωραία και όμορφα όλα αυτά τα περί ταλέντου κλπ., αλλά όταν μιλάμε για χρήματα, τα χρήματα που θα βγάλω από τη δικιά μου τσέπη για να αγοράσω κάτι, έχω λόγο στη διαμόρφωση της τιμής ως μέρος του συστήματος προσφοράς /ζήτησης. Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια, με τους  επιχειρηματίες της πλάκας που διαθέτουμε, αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα. ο καθένας κοιτά την ταμπέλα και βάζει ό,τι τιμή του κάτσει. Το ίδιο και τα λαμόγια πολλών πολυεθνικών. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε το κάτι άλλο.

Παράδειγμα. Έψαχνα να αγοράσω τηλεκοντρολ για τηλεκατευθυνόμενα αεροπλάνα. Παλιά αρρώστια. Πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί, μου είπε 160€.  Έψαξα στο internet, 65 € ακριβώς η ίδια. Κλασσικός Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας της πλάκας, που νομίζει πως μπορεί να βάζει ό,τι τιμή θέλει. Πήρα 2 τηλεκατευθυνσεις και μου ήρθε πάλι 30 € φτηνότερα. Μετά θα κλαίγεται πως δε βγαίνει και θα του φταίει το σύμπαν, μόνο το μυαλό του δε θα φταίει.

Του τα χρωστούσα τα 150€; Δεν κατάλαβα. Όποιος το παίζει μάγκας και νομίζει πως είναι ο... αφέντης των τιμών, τον περιμένουν μεγάλες και δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Τα ποσά που έχασε το κράτος απο εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, απο το κλεισιμο της ΒΙΑΜΥΛ,της SIEMENS θεσσαλονικης,αλλα και 1000αδων άλλων βιοτεχνιων και κλοστουφαντουργικών εργοστασίων ανα την ελλάδα, το έχεις σκεφτεί?
> Πανω απο 100.000 θέσεις εργασιας χαθηκανε...
> 
> Σκεψου προτου μιλησεις


Χάνονται μόνο από τους τζίρους των videoclub περίπου 25000000 (25εκ) ευρώ μόνο από τον ΦΠΑ. Και για τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας να υπολογίζεις  5000 χαμένες τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνια και άλλες τόσες μέχρι του χρόνου αν δεν γίνει κάτι. (που μάλλον δεν θα γίνει). Μιλάμε μόνο για τα videoclub. Χώρια οι άλλοι κλάδοι της διασκέδασης. Να μην μιλήσω και για χαμένες επενδύσεις στον χώρο γιατί μιλάμε για 500 εκ τουλάχιστον πεταμένα λεφτά. ΜΟΝΟ στα videoclub. 
Σημ.: Μη μου ξαναπείτε εξέλιξη την κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## johnban

> Τα ποσά που έχασε το κράτος απο εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ, απο το κλεισιμο της ΒΙΑΜΥΛ,της SIEMENS θεσσαλονικης,αλλα και 1000αδων άλλων βιοτεχνιων και κλοστουφαντουργικών εργοστασίων ανα την ελλάδα, το έχεις σκεφτεί?
> Πανω απο 100.000 θέσεις εργασιας χαθηκανε...


Και επειδή το έχασε σκόπιμα ή από βλακεία σε όσα αναφέρεις και σε πολλά άλλα ας το χάσει και απ το παράνομο dowload έτσι; Άς πάει και το παλιάμπελο! 




> Σκεψου προτου μιλησεις


Αυτό.

----------


## gecko

* Αφέθηκε ελεύθερος ο φερόμενος ως ιδιοκτήτης του Greek-Fun.com* 



"Ο Μ.Ζ έδωσε στοιχεία όπως λέγεται στην αστυνομία που απέδειξαν ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Όπως είπε σε πολλούς τελείωσε το θέμα για αυτόν, καθώς δεν ήταν ποτέ ιδιοκτήτης, παρά μέλος και δεν πρόκεται να ασχοληθεί στο μέλλον με το site.


http://papatzides.blogspot.com/2009/...ek-funcom.html

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι φιλοσοφειτε?

Ας μου απαντησει καποιος στο εξης απλοτατο : 

Απο τη στιγμη που μπορω να αποκτησω κατι δωρεαν,γιατι να πληρωσω εστω και 1 λεπτο?

Ακουγεται σκληρο αλλα ετσι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα,και ετσι σκεφτεται ο καθενας μας.

----------


## psytransas

> Χάνονται μόνο από τους τζίρους των videoclub περίπου 25000000 (25εκ) ευρώ μόνο από τον ΦΠΑ. Και για τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας να υπολογίζεις  5000 χαμένες τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνια και άλλες τόσες μέχρι του χρόνου αν δεν γίνει κάτι. (που μάλλον δεν θα γίνει). Μιλάμε μόνο για τα videoclub. Χώρια οι άλλοι κλάδοι της διασκέδασης. Να μην μιλήσω και για χαμένες επενδύσεις στον χώρο γιατί μιλάμε για 500 εκ τουλάχιστον πεταμένα λεφτά. ΜΟΝΟ στα videoclub. 
> Σημ.: Μη μου ξαναπείτε εξέλιξη την κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.


ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν αποδειξεις για αυτη τη "χασουρα". Εσυ λες οτι φταιει η πειρατια, εγω λεω οτι φταιει η ακριβη ζωη. 

Δεν το αποδεικνυει κανεις απο τους δυο μας.

----------


## johnban

> *Ο καταναλωτής.*   Ωραία και όμορφα όλα αυτά τα περί ταλέντου κλπ., αλλά όταν μιλάμε για χρήματα, τα χρήματα που θα βγάλω από τη δικιά μου τσέπη για να αγοράσω κάτι, *έχω λόγο στη διαμόρφωση της τιμής ως μέρος του συστήματος προσφοράς /ζήτησης.*.


Εδώ είναι η ουσία της υπόθεσης!

Ένα οποιοδήποτε προϊόν αν έχει μηδενική ζήτηση έχει και μηδενική αξία.
Αν κανένας δεν αγοράζει ή δεν κατεβάζει ούτε νόμιμα ούτε παράνομα το προϊόν δεν έχει καμμία αξία.
Όποια τιμή και να του ορίσει η εταιρεία που το παράγει αν κανένας δεν το ζητήσει τι θα κάνει; 
Θα κατεβάσει την τιμή! πολύ απλά.
Πόσο θα κατεβάσει την τιμή; 
Μέχρι του σημείου που να αρχίσει να έχει ζήτηση. Πάρα πολύ απλά!

*Ποιός* λοιπόν *ανεβάζει τις τιμές* ενός προϊόντος και στο θέμα μας των mp3 κλπ;
Οι εταιρείες ή όσοι τα αγοράζουν και τα κατεβάζουν νόμιμα ή παράνομα;
Προφανώς όχι οι εταιρείες αλλά *όσοι δημιουργούν την ζήτηση.
*
Και μπορώ βέβαια να κατανοήσω μια ζήτηση που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να αποφύγει.
Ας πούμε σε ένα φάρμακο που το έχω ανάγκη για την υγεία μου ή στην τροφή μου δεν μπορώ να μην αγοράσω. 
Αναγκαστικά θα αγοράσω και θα δημιουργήσω ζήτηση.

Σε ένα μουσικό κομμάτι όμως *γιατί να δημιουργήσω ζήτηση;*
*Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω αν δεν ακούσω το Α ή το Β μουσικό κομμάτι;* Έλεος!
Μπορώ μια χαρά να ζήσω και χωρίς να αγοράσω ή να κατεβάσω νόμιμα επί πληρωμή ή παράνομα και τζαμπέ ένα οποιοδήποτε κομμάτι μουσικό μέχρι να εξαναγκάσω την τιμή να φτάσει σε εκείνο το σημείο που θα κρίνω λογικό να δώσω τα χρήματα για να ακούσω ένα κομμάτι. Θές 5 €; θές 10 €; Όπου κρίνω λογική την τιμή για να αποκτήσω *νόμιμα* το μουσικό κομμάτι και να το ακούσω.

Έτσι περιορίζεται η πειρατεία κατά την γνώμη μου.

Και όχι δεν φταίνε οι εταιρείες παραγωγής για την πειρατεία.. μην τρελαθούμε!
Όπως και αν το δούμε το ζήτημα *ο αγοραστής διαμορφώνει την τιμή* ειδικά σε προϊόντα σαν αυτά που συζητάμε εδώ.

Αν λοιπόν θέλω *εγώ ως πελάτης / αγοραστής μπορώ να καταργήσω την πειρατεία.*
Το ότι δεν το κάνω σημαίνει πως δεν θέλω να δίνω κανένα αντίτιμο για να ακούω μουσική!
Λυπάμαι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σωστό από καμία άποψη.
Και καλώς διώκεται η πειρατεία και εγώ θάθελα να διώκεται όπως στις ΗΠΑ. Αυστηρότατα.
Για να μάθουμε να διαμορφώνουμε συνείδηση καταναλωτή και όχι παράνομου.

........Auto merged post: johnban πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απο τη στιγμη που μπορω να αποκτησω κατι δωρεαν,γιατι να πληρωσω εστω και 1 λεπτο?.


Δεν πρέπει. Απλά.

Αν όμως η «δωρεάν» αλλά παράνομη απόκτηση κάποιου θα σήμαινε για σένα ένα χρόνο φυλάκιση άνευ εξαγοράς και 1.000 φορές την τιμή του «δωρεάν» και παράνομα αποκτηθέντος για πρόστιμο τότε θα υπήρχε σοβαρότατος λόγος για να μην αποκτήσεις «δωρεάν» κάτι αλλά να πληρώσεις την τιμή του για να το αποκτήσεις.

Αν το ρίσκο για το «δωρεάν» μπορεί να κοστίσει ακριβά τότε ενεργείς νόμιμα και πληρώνεις.
Αν το ρίσκο για το «δωρεάν» είναι μηδενικό απλά «αγοράζεις» απ την νυχτερινή αγορά.

----------


## omnius

> *Ο καταναλωτής.*   Ωραία και όμορφα όλα αυτά τα περί ταλέντου κλπ., αλλά όταν μιλάμε για χρήματα, τα χρήματα που θα βγάλω από τη δικιά μου τσέπη για να αγοράσω κάτι, έχω λόγο στη διαμόρφωση της τιμής ως μέρος του συστήματος προσφοράς /ζήτησης. 
> .
> .
> .
> Του τα χρωστούσα τα 150€; Δεν κατάλαβα. Όποιος το παίζει μάγκας και νομίζει πως είναι ο... αφέντης των τιμών, τον περιμένουν μεγάλες και δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.


Σαφώς και δεν του τα χρωστούσες. Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι πολλά, απλά δεν το παίρνεις. Αυτό όμως είναι διαφορετικό, από το να σπάσει την βιτρίνα και να του το κλέψεις επειδή δεν εγκρίνεις την τιμή που έβαλε.


Όσο για τη διαφορά τιμής, προφανώς είσαι μισθωτός, και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι με το επιπλέον κέρδος (σε σχέση με το ιντερνετικό κατάστημα) ο έμπορος προσπαθεί να καλύψει τα τεράστια ενοίκια, τους επιπλέον υπαλλήλους, το κόστος των επίπλων και της διακόσμησης, του στοκ που δεν ξέρει αν, πότε και σε τί τιμή θα το πουλήσει, τον Αύγουστο που είναι νεκρός μήνας, και το δώρο των Χριστουγέννων που εσύ το παίρνεις αυτονόητα.

Το να δαιμονοποιείς το κέρδος του εμπόρου είναι λάθος. Και σου μιλάει ένας ιδιοκτήτης ιντερνετικού καταστήματος !


Και για να στο δώσω να καταλάβεις, σε ρωτάω: τί δουλειά κάνεις και πόσα παίρνεις ? Και πριν μου απαντήσεις, σε προλαβαίνω: ένας Κινέζος δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει τη δική σου δουλειά, με τα μισά λεφτά (εδώ στην Ελλάδα, μένοντας σε ένα ημιυπόγεια, χωρίς αμάξι και χωρίς διακοπές το καλοκαίρι) ?  Φυσικά και θα μπορούσε. Άρα, με τη δική σου λογική, είσαι ένας κλεφταρας, που ζητάει τα διπλά από έναν Κινέζο για την ίδια δουλειά... Και γιατί να στα δώσω ρε φίλε ? Στα χρωστάω ? Εγώ αν ήμουν εργοδότης θα σε απέλυα, και θα ήσουν στο σύνταγμα να φωνάζεις για το σύστημα. 

Αλλά το σύστημα είναι κακό όταν μας συμφέρει, αλλά είναι μια χαρά όταν μας εξασφαλίζει κέρδος...

Καλά κάνεις, λοιπόν, και ζητάς καλο μισθό, bonus, και αυξήσεις. Για να μην ζεις στο υπόγειο, να έχεις αυτοκίνητο και σπίτι, να έχεις ασφάλιση και να μπορείς να πας και στη Βιέννη τα Χριστούγεννα. Αλλά, όσο ανάγκη τα έχεις εσύ, άλλο τόσο τα έχει και ο -κατ' εσέ- κλεφτης/λαμόγιο έμπορος. Αναγνώρισέ του τα δικαιώματα που έχεις εσύ...

----------


## Anasazi

> Δεν πρέπει. Απλά.
> 
> Αν όμως η «δωρεάν» αλλά παράνομη απόκτηση κάποιου θα σήμαινε για σένα ένα χρόνο φυλάκιση άνευ εξαγοράς και 1.000 φορές την τιμή του «δωρεάν» και παράνομα αποκτηθέντος για πρόστιμο τότε θα υπήρχε σοβαρότατος λόγος για να μην αποκτήσεις «δωρεάν» κάτι αλλά να πληρώσεις την τιμή του για να το αποκτήσεις.
> 
> Αν το ρίσκο για το «δωρεάν» μπορεί να κοστίσει ακριβά τότε ενεργείς νόμιμα και πληρώνεις.
> Αν το ρίσκο για το «δωρεάν» είναι μηδενικό απλά «αγοράζεις» απ την νυχτερινή αγορά.


Αν η απάντηση σε αυτό που ρώτησα είναι "Δε πρέπει,απλά." δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.

Επίσης το ΑΝ συνέβαινε κάτι,είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα.

----------


## RePlay

1)Καταρχήν κανείς δεν πρέπει να αρνείται πως όσο και αν γουστάρουμε και μας(βάζω και την αφεντιά μου μέσα φυσικά) βολεύει αυτό που κάνουμε,παρανομούμε.Επίσης, όπως έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι,ο κλεφτοπόλεμος έχει αρχίσει για τα καλά όπως φαίνεται και στην Ελλάδα.

2)Όπως έχει χιλιοειπωθεί, ΔΕΝ είναι καταστροφή το κλείσιμο τέτοιων μεγάλων trackers. Υπάρχουν πραγματικά χιλιάδες,και όσο και αν οι μάγκες παλεύουν,κάτι sites που τελειώνουν σε κάτι ".tk" ,που να χτυπιούνται,δεν μπορούν να τα κλείσουν.Το μόνο κακό που μας κάνουν είναι να μας βάζουν να σκεφτόμαστε σε ποιο καινούριο site θα συσπειρωθούμε,αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Τα ίδια γίναν με τους υπότιτλους - υπήρξαν κανά δυο βδομάδες λίγο χύμα, που δεν ξέραμε τι θα γίνει σίγουρα αλλά η κατάσταση έστρωσε πολύ γρήγορα.

3)Ένας "σοφός" είχε πει σε ένα άλλο thread κάτι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ έξυπνο και εύστοχο.Νομίζετε ότι με τέτοιες ζημιές που λένε οι μουσικές/κινηματογραφικές βιομηχανίες ότι παθαίνουν,δεν θα είχαν ήδη κάνει κάτι οι πάροχοι? Και μην μου πείτε ότι δεν μπορούν,είναι εξευτελιστικά εύκολο να μας πιάσουν ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.
Γιατί? Γιατί πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ.
Εκτός απο το προφανές,τους λογαριασμούς δηλαδή του Ίντερνετ, ξέρετε τι χρήμα παίζεται τελικά για την όλη ιστορία του κατεβάσματος? Πρώτα από όλα αγορά περισσότερων υπολογιστών.Αγορά πολλών σκληρών δίσκων μεγάλης χωρητικότητας για το υλικό μας. Αγορά Players/Bluray players/Media players για να βλέπουμε αυτά που βρίσκουμε και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ αγορά τηλεοράσεων high end για να απολαμβάνουμε την ποιότητα του παράνομου υλικού. Καθήστε λοιπόν και υπολογίστε τι ποσά παίζονται.

4)Ποιος χάνει πραγματικά και τι ζημιά γίνεται με τα παράνομα downloads??? Οι κινηματογράφοι πάνε μια χαρά.Όσοι λέτε για μείωση εισητηρίων είστε απλά αφελείς και δεν έχετε πατήσει ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε κινηματογράφο.Γεμάτες οι αίθουσες.Αυτά από έναν σινεφιλ,που μπορεί να κατεβάζει αλλά θα δει και τις καινούριες κυκλοφορίες στο cinema.
Αα και μην ξεχνάμε,9 ευρώ στάνταρ το εισητήριο.Πάτε να δείτε τι παίζει σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες και τα λέμε.
Και στην τελική,ναι δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου αν ο φτωχούλης Brad Pitt πάρει αντί για 25 εκατομμύρια μόνο 20 γιατί χάνονται έσοδα από την πειρατεία.Να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία τους και να μην σπαταλάνε υπέρογκα ποσά, για να μη γκρινιάζουν.

Να μιλήσουμε για την μουσική βιομηχανία?Εδώ και ΠΑΡΑ πολλά χρόνια,πριν έρθουν καν τα p2p,οι καλλιτέχνες έπαιρναν πολύ λίγα από την πώληση των δίσκων.Ουσιαστικά τα πολλά φράγκα έβγαιναν από live εμφανίσεις.Τώρα, με την ευκολία που προσφέρει το Διαδίκτυο να γίνουν γρήγορα γνωστοί, με δωρεάν διάθεση των κομματιών τους, μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν περισσότερες συναυλίες με επιτυχία.Περισσότερες συναυλίες=περισσότερα λεφτά.
Εξάλλου εσείς που κράζετε την πειρατεία,τους τραγουδιστές δεν λυπάστε? Όχι τους μεγαλομέτοχους της Sony.Ε λοιπόν εγώ δεν βλέπω τους τραγουδιστές χαμένους.
Όσο για τους ιδιοκτήτες videoclub είναι οι μόνοι που πραγματικά ζημιώνονται από την ιστορία αλλά όπως προανέφεραν και οι άλλοι, η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται και κάποιες δουλειές χάνονται με το πέρασμα του χρόνου

(είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με ποστ που είχα κάνει και σε παρόμοιο thread αλλά θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει και εδώ)

----------


## stelios4711

> Κάποτε μια κοπέλα πετυχε τον Πικάσο να ζωγραφίζει σε ενα πάρκο της Ν.Υόρκης. Χαρούμενη, του ζήτησε να της κάνει ένα γρήγορο πορτραίτο. Αυτός την κοίταξε για μερικά λεπτά, έπιασε το κάρβουνο και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα έκανε με 2-3 γραμμές το πορτραίτο της....


Μια και αναφέρθηκες στον Πικάσο θεωρείς οτι ο Πικάσο δεν είναι καλλιτέχνης; Δεν έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα τα έργα του; Δεν πρέπει να πληρώσεις αν θέλεις να αποκτήσεις κάποια έργα του; 
Φαντάζομαι πώς είναι καταφατική η απάντηση σου και συμφωνώ 
Αν θέλω να αγοράσω έναν *γνήσιο* πίνακά του και να τον έχω στην κατοχή μου πρέπει να πληρώσω, επίσης αν θέλω να θαυμάσω τον* γνήσιο* πίνακα που υπάρχει στο μουσείο πρέπει να πληρώσω είσοδο 
Πρόσεξε όμως την διαφορά: Αν έχω ένα* αντίγραφο* του πίνακά του να διακοσμεί το σπίτι μου είμαι κλέφτης; Αν δώ μια φωτογραφία ενός πίνακά του είμαι κλέφτης; 

Προσοχή τότε: μήν ανοίξεις το spoiler γιατί θα γίνεις κλέφτης
*Spoiler:*










Σε τί διαφέρει ο Πικάσο από τον michael jackson; καλλιτέχνες δεν είναι και οι δύο; 
Γιατί έχοντας στη διάθεσή μου δύο αντίγραφα των άνω καλλιτεχνών το ένα με κάνει κλέφτη και το άλλο όχι;

----------


## omnius

> Μια και αναφέρθηκες στον Πικάσο θεωρείς οτι ο Πικάσο δεν είναι καλλιτέχνης; Δεν έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα τα έργα του; Δεν πρέπει να πληρώσεις αν θέλεις να αποκτήσεις κάποια έργα του; 
> 
> Σε τί διαφέρει ο Πικάσο από τον michael jackson; καλλιτέχνες δεν είναι και οι δύο; 
> Γιατί έχοντας στη διάθεσή μου δύο αντίγραφα των άνω καλλιτεχνών το ένα με κάνει κλέφτη και το άλλο όχι;


Δηλαδή θέλεις να μας πεις ότι ένας μουσικός πρέπει να βγάλει ένα CD το οποίο θα το πουλήσει 1,000,000€, ενώ τα άλλα που είναι "αντίγραφα" θα πρέπει να πουλιούνται πιο φτηνά ?

Αλήθεια, αυτό θέλεις να πεις ?

Δηλαδή αντίστοιχα και ο Bill gates θα πουλήσει πανάκριβα την 1η συλλεκτική κόπια των Windows 7 ? Οι υπόλοιπες, ούσες "αντίγραφα", δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους ?

Πλάκα μας κάνεις, μου φαίνεται ... 
Παίζεις με μια λέξη ("αντίγραφο") χωρίς να κοιτάς την ουσία του θέματος.

----------


## button

> ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.


εαν αυτή ταινία κάνει 3-4 μήνες να έρθει γιατί να περιμένεις  εγω προσποπικα σιχαινόμε την αναμονή   εξαλου μεσο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι πάντα σε καλη ποιότητα   :Thumb down: 




> Κι αμα δε τη κατεβαζα ΠΟΙΟΣ σου εγγυηθηκε οτι θα τη νοικιαζα/αγοραζα, ειδικα με τα σημερινα σκουπιδια που γεμισε ο κινηματογραφος ?


20 ταινίες και αμα εχει 2-3 καλές ναι  νοίκιασα πρόσφατα το FAR CRY και είναι σκέτη μάπα  :Thumb down:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Έτσι είναι. Ας είχε ο σινεμάς 3 κ 5 ευρά να πάγαίνω κάθε εβδομας να παρακολουθώ έργο.  Τώρα 2 άτομε θέλουν 30 ευρά να δουν σινεμά.  Και τα βιντεοκλάμπια κάποτε ήντουσαν πιο φθηνά. Αλλά θέλανε 2 ευρώ την ταινία και αυτοί. Είδες τώρα πόσα κλεινουνέ? Στη γειτονιά μου κλείσανε τα μίσα ήδη. Η πειρατία είναι ότι καλύτερο έχει υπάρξει στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας τα τελευταιά 10 χρόνια.


μην ξεχνας στο σινεμα δεν μπορεις χορις το pop corn που εχει 4-6 € cocacola 3-4€  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

Να ρωτησω εγω κατι αλλο...την επομενη εβδομαδα θα αγορασω καινουριο PC.

Επειδη θα αγορασω διαφορα μερη που θα επιλεξω εγω,φυσικα το λειτουργικο δεν θα συμπεριλαμβανεται στην τελικη τιμη.

Τα Windows 7 Home Premium στοιχιζουν,συμφωνα με τον Γερμανο (τυχαια το κοιταξα τωρα) 205 ευρω,τα οποια εμενα δε μου περισσευουν.

Αρα θα πρεπει να μην τα κατεβασω απο το Ιντερνετ επειδη "ετσι πρεπει" , να αναβαλω και την αγορα του υπολογιστη και να περιμενω ποτε θα μου μεινουν 205 ευρω για να αγορασω κατι που θα μπορω να εχω δωρεαν σημερα,χωρις κανενα μπλεξιμο απο πουθενα?

Αν υπαρχει καποιος που θα εκανε αυτο το πραγμα,ειλικρινα θελω να τον γνωρισω.

Και δεν ειρωνευομαι.

----------


## button

> Να ρωτησω εγω κατι αλλο...την επομενη εβδομαδα θα αγορασω καινουριο PC.
> 
> Επειδη θα αγορασω διαφορα μερη που θα επιλεξω εγω,φυσικα το λειτουργικο δεν θα συμπεριλαμβανεται στην τελικη τιμη.
> 
> Τα Windows 7 Home Premium στοιχιζουν,συμφωνα με τον Γερμανο (τυχαια το κοιταξα τωρα) 205 ευρω,τα οποια εμενα δε μου περισσευουν.
> 
> Αρα θα πρεπει να μην τα κατεβασω απο το Ιντερνετ επειδη "ετσι πρεπει" , να αναβαλω και την αγορα του υπολογιστη και να περιμενω ποτε θα μου μεινουν 205 ευρω για να αγορασω κατι που θα μπορω να εχω δωρεαν σημερα,χωρις κανενα μπλεξιμο απο πουθενα?
> 
> Αν υπαρχει καποιος που θα εκανε αυτο το πραγμα,ειλικρινα θελω να τον γνωρισω.
> ...


μα  το λειτουργικό δίνετε μαζί με Η/Υ  δωρεάν αλλιώς στην μίση τιμή

----------


## Anasazi

> μα  το λειτουργικό δίνετε μαζί με Η/Υ  δωρεάν αλλιώς στην μίση τιμή


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

----------


## johnban

> Τα Windows 7 Home Premium στοιχιζουν,συμφωνα με τον Γερμανο (τυχαια το κοιταξα τωρα) 205 ευρω,τα οποια εμενα δε μου περισσευουν.


Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να βάλεις windows 7.
Είναι ένα προϊόν που πωλείται σε μιά τιμή που αν δεν έχεις χρήματα να το αγοράσεις απλά δεν το αγοράζεις.
Μείνε με ότι έχεις ήδη. 
Βάλε linux που είναι δωρεάν λειτουργικό ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο είναι δωρεάν.

Τι λογική είναι αυτή;  :Thinking: 
Για ότι δεν μου φτάνουν τα λεφτά να το αγοράσω το κλέβω;
Αν το επεκτείνουμε σε άλλα προϊόντα γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτό ότι απλά δεν στέκει.




> Αν υπαρχει καποιος που θα εκανε αυτο το πραγμα,ειλικρινα θελω να τον γνωρισω..
> 
> Και δεν ειρωνευομαι.


*Εγώ.*
Μόλις με γνώρισες!  :Laughing: 
Και δεν ειρωνεύομαι. Καθόλου μάλιστα.

Επειδή το pc δεν είναι για μένα εργαλείο εργασίας για επαγγελματική χρήση - αν ήταν εννοείται πως όφειλα να πληρώνω κανονικότατα τα πάντα! όπως κάθε σωστός επαγγελματίας - φροντίζω να κάνω όλες μου τις εργασίες με ότι δίνεται δωρεάν και δεν τρέχω τίποτε "αγορασμένο" ή σπασμένο. Μιά χαρά καλύπτομαι. Σε όλα όσα μου χρειάζεται ο υπολογιστής.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να μας πεις ότι ένας μουσικός πρέπει να βγάλει ένα CD το οποίο θα το πουλήσει 1,000,000€, ενώ τα άλλα που είναι "αντίγραφα" θα πρέπει να πουλιούνται πιο φτηνά ?
> 
> Αλήθεια, αυτό θέλεις να πεις ?
> 
> Δηλαδή αντίστοιχα και ο Bill gates θα πουλήσει πανάκριβα την 1η συλλεκτική κόπια των Windows 7 ? Οι υπόλοιπες, ούσες "αντίγραφα", δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους ?
> 
> Πλάκα μας κάνεις, μου φαίνεται ... 
> Παίζεις με μια λέξη ("αντίγραφο") χωρίς να κοιτάς την ουσία του θέματος.


Ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να πω και δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα 
Δηλαδή τα αντίγραφα του Πικάσο δεν αξίζουν μία ενώ της sony αξίζουν εκατομμύρια;
Ο καθένας μπορεί να κοστολογήσει όσο θέλει την δουλειά του ελεύθερη οικονομία έχουμε. Το να κοστολογεί όμως αντίγραφα τα οποία δεν κουράστηκε για τα βγάλει είναι απαράδεκτο. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει μόνο αυτός αντίγραφα μπορώ και εγώ, τα δικά του αντίγραφα είναι νόμιμα και τα δικά μου όχι; 
Σιγά μην λυπηθώ τους πεταλωτές εκεί στην sony οτι θα χάσουν την δουλειά τους και δεν αγοράσω αυτοκίνητο να κάνω εγώ την δική μου δουλειά 
Ο κόσμος εξελίχτηκε όσοι πεταλωτές το καταλάβουν ας ανοίξουν βουλκανιζατερ (δωρεάν τα πάντα με +5€ πάγιο στον ISP) οι υπόλοιποι ας κλείσουν, δεν θα γυρίσουμε την εξέλιξη πίσω

----------


## Anasazi

Υπαρχει και μια ενδιαμεση παραγραφος στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου την οποια παρελειψες.

Για ποιο λογο να μην τα αποκτησω μεσω Ιντερνετ απο τη στιγμη που θα ειναι δωρεαν και δεν θα εχω κανενος ειδους τρεχαματα?

----------


## button

για παιχνιδα τοτε ξεχνά το linux αλλιώς για αλλα κανένα πρόβλημα  εγω εχω ΧP.7.ubutu 9.10  παντός τα 7 κατι δεν μου λένε σωστά

----------


## omnius

> Αρα θα πρεπει να μην τα κατεβασω απο το Ιντερνετ επειδη "ετσι πρεπει" , να αναβαλω και την αγορα του υπολογιστη και να περιμενω ποτε θα μου μεινουν 205 ευρω για να αγορασω κατι που θα μπορω να εχω δωρεαν σημερα,χωρις κανενα μπλεξιμο απο πουθενα?
> 
> Αν υπαρχει καποιος που θα εκανε αυτο το πραγμα,ειλικρινα θελω να τον γνωρισω.
> 
> Και δεν ειρωνευομαι.


Δηλαδή γιατί επιλέγεις να πάρεις έναν υπολογιστή χωρίς σκληρό δίσκο ? Λεφτά για σκληρό δίσκο φρόντισες να βρεις (και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ούτε κι αυτά δεν σου περισσεύουν), λεφτά για λειτουργικό δες θες να δώσεις ?

Και για να μην κάνω τον ηθικολόγο, κι εγώ σπασμένα τα έχω. Αλλά δεν κάθομαι να κρύβομαι πίσω από κατασκευασμένες δικαιολογίες για να εξηγήσω γιατί τα έχω σπασμένα.

Τα έχω απλά επειδή μπορώ. Και πληρώνω το PC γιατί απλά δεν μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω. Δηλαδή είμαι ένας κλέφτης, όπως κι εσύ, απλά εγώ το παραδέχομαι, ενώ εσύ προσπαθείς να το δικαιολογήσεις...


α. αφού τα windows δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά που σου ζητάνε, βάλε linux όπως είπε και ο φίλος.
β. όταν τα παίρνεις μαζί με καινούριο υπολογιστή τα Windows 7 Home premium κοστίζουν 99€ και τα ΧΡ 75€ (http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Soft...riceasc%29.htm)

........Auto merged post: omnius πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

----------


## johnban

> Για ποιο λογο να μην τα αποκτησω μεσω Ιντερνετ απο τη στιγμη που θα ειναι δωρεαν και δεν θα εχω κανενος ειδους τρεχαματα?


Nα μην επαλαναμβάνομαι.

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα έχω απλά επειδή μπορώ. Και πληρώνω το PC γιατί απλά δεν μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω. *Δηλαδή είμαι ένας κλέφτης, όπως κι εσύ, απλά εγώ το παραδέχομαι, ενώ εσύ προσπαθείς να το δικαιολογήσεις...*


Αν απο αυτο που εγραψα,εσυ καταλαβες αυτο,τι να σου πω.

Δε προσπαθω να δικαιολογησω τιποτα,και ισα ισα,οποτε με λενε κλεφτη σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις,γελαω.

Απλα ρωτησα...γιατι να αποφυγει καποιος το dowloading,απο τη στιγμη που δε μπλεκει?

Το θεμα της ηθικης το προσπερναμε γιατι καλες οι φιλοσοφιες αλλα δεν ισχυουν παντα στην ζωη.

----------


## button

30€ το mac OS καλά θα τα πάρω γνήσια  :Razz: 

ΡΕ  όταν παίρνεις ένα PC ολόκληρο σου έχουν ήδη το λειτουργικού μέσα  εκτως αμα αυτος που σου το προσφερθεί είναι κλεφτής εχω δει τετιους  . Σε άτομα που δεν ξέρουν απο Υ/Η 
τους πασάρουν τα αντιγραμμένα  και τα χρεώνουν στν κανονική  τιμή 150€   
έναν φίλο μου το ξεγέλασε ένας  τετιος μλκ  :Very angry:  βαιβεα δεν τη γλίτωσε από έμενα  :Chair: 

ΠΡΟΣΈΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ Λίγο :Smile:

----------


## omnius

> Απλα ρωτησα...γιατι να αποφυγει καποιος το dowloading,απο τη στιγμη που δε μπλεκει?
> 
> Το θεμα της ηθικης το προσπερναμε γιατι καλες οι φιλοσοφιες αλλα δεν ισχυουν παντα στην ζωη.





> Ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να πω και δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα 
> Δηλαδή τα αντίγραφα του Πικάσο δεν αξίζουν μία ενώ της sony αξίζουν εκατομμύρια;
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να κοστολογήσει όσο θέλει την δουλειά του ελεύθερη οικονομία έχουμε. Το να κοστολογεί όμως αντίγραφα τα οποία δεν κουράστηκε για τα βγάλει είναι απαράδεκτο. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει μόνο αυτός αντίγραφα μπορώ και εγώ, τα δικά του αντίγραφα είναι νόμιμα και τα δικά μου όχι; 
> Σιγά μην λυπηθώ τους πεταλωτές εκεί στην sony οτι θα χάσουν την δουλειά τους και δεν αγοράσω αυτοκίνητο να κάνω εγώ την δική μου δουλειά 
> Ο κόσμος εξελίχτηκε όσοι πεταλωτές το καταλάβουν ας ανοίξουν βουλκανιζατερ (δωρεάν τα πάντα με +5€ πάγιο στον ISP) οι υπόλοιποι ας κλείσουν, δεν θα γυρίσουμε την εξέλιξη πίσω


Θα με βοηθούσε πραγματικά να σας απαντήσω, αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τί δουλειά κάνετε και πόσα πληρώνεστε για αυτό.

----------


## stelios4711

> Θα με βοηθούσε πραγματικά να σας απαντήσω, αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τί δουλειά κάνετε και πόσα πληρώνεστε για αυτό.


  Οδηγός - χαμάλης της γενιάς των 700€

----------


## button

> Οδηγός - χαμάλης της γενιάς των 700€


τι οδηγός  :Thinking:  ΡΑΛΛΙ  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Όλοι θα στεναχωρηθούμε αν σφίξουν τα πράγματα, αλλά ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί. Όποιον τον χαλάνε οι τιμές στο σινεμά να περιμένει τη ταινία σε DVD, όποιον τον χαλάνε και οι τιμές των videoclubs να περιμένει να δει τη ταινία στη τηλεόραση, αλλιώς να μη τη δει καθόλου. Και 5 ευρώ να ήταν το σινεμά,και 0,5 να ήταν η ενοικίαση, και 20 ευρώ να ήταν το videogame, πάλι το τζάμπα πιο φτηνό θα ήταν....


οχι, διοτι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν υφισταται το τζαμπα (ps3)




> *Ο καταναλωτής.* Ωραία και όμορφα όλα αυτά τα περί ταλέντου κλπ., αλλά όταν μιλάμε για χρήματα, τα χρήματα που θα βγάλω από τη δικιά μου τσέπη για να αγοράσω κάτι, έχω λόγο στη διαμόρφωση της τιμής ως μέρος του συστήματος προσφοράς /ζήτησης. Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια, με τους επιχειρηματίες της πλάκας που διαθέτουμε, αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα. ο καθένας κοιτά την ταμπέλα και βάζει ό,τι τιμή του κάτσει. Το ίδιο και τα λαμόγια πολλών πολυεθνικών. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε το κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Παράδειγμα. Έψαχνα να αγοράσω τηλεκοντρολ για τηλεκατευθυνόμενα αεροπλάνα. Παλιά αρρώστια. Πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί, μου είπε 160€. Έψαξα στο internet, 65 € ακριβώς η ίδια. Κλασσικός Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας της πλάκας, που νομίζει πως μπορεί να βάζει ό,τι τιμή θέλει. Πήρα 2 τηλεκατευθυνσεις και μου ήρθε πάλι 30 € φτηνότερα. Μετά θα κλαίγεται πως δε βγαίνει και θα του φταίει το σύμπαν, μόνο το μυαλό του δε θα φταίει.
> 
> Του τα χρωστούσα τα 150€; Δεν κατάλαβα. Όποιος το παίζει μάγκας και νομίζει πως είναι ο... αφέντης των τιμών, τον περιμένουν μεγάλες και δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.


πες τα! να μην μιλησω για dvd/bd/games απο αγγλια ποσο πιο φτηνα ειναι και χωρις τελωνεια...




> Γιατι φιλοσοφειτε?
> 
> Ας μου απαντησει καποιος στο εξης απλοτατο : 
> 
> Απο τη στιγμη που μπορω να αποκτησω κατι δωρεαν,γιατι να πληρωσω εστω και 1 λεπτο?
> 
> Ακουγεται σκληρο αλλα ετσι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα,και ετσι σκεφτεται ο καθενας μας.


σχετικο-ασχετο, ποσοι γνωριζουν οτι γνωστα ελληνικα ασματα (hint: τσιφτετελοειδη  :Wink: ) ειναι copy-paste εξ' ανατολας (ινδια, τουρκια κλπ)?

να μην αρχισω να βαζω λινκς απο youtube και δειτε ομοιοτητες στις μελωδιες, γιατι καποιοι θλιβεροι επαγγελματιες θα καταπιουν την γλωσσιτσα τους...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zaharias13

Καλησπέρα σας
1) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν video club που πουλάνε ταινίες κατεβασμένες από το ίντερνετ; μιλάω για τις καινούργιες ταινίες που δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα.
2) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν δισκάδικα που κάνουν αντιγραφές Cd;
αυτό δεν είναι πειρατεία βρε παιδιά; ας κοιτάξουν και το σινάφι τους

----------


## omnius

> Οδηγός - χαμάλης της γενιάς των 700€


Ωραία, χαίρομαι (που μου απάντησες).
Φαντάζομαι ότι νοιώθεις την ανασφάλεια της ανεργίας ή της κακής εργασίας.

Έστω λοιπόν, ότι εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρία πληροφορικής, σαν την Singular. Και επειδή η αγορά δεν πληρώνει για τα προγράμματα της singular (επειδή είναι "αντίγραφα"), και προτιμά τα σπασμένα, η εταιρία χάνει έσοδα και τελικά αποφασίζει να κόψει θέσεις.

Αυτό που θα κάνεις, είναι να βγεις στο Συνταγμα, και να διαδηλώσεις γιατί σε απέλυσαν. Δεν θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς ότι τα δισκάκια της Singular που διανέμεις εσύ, είναι για αυτήν την εταιρία ό,τι είναι τα μαρούλια ενός μανάβη. Αν δεν αγοράζει κανένας τα μαρούλια, ο μανάβης θα το κλείσει το μαγαζί. Έτσι θα το κλείσει και η Microsoft και η SΟΝΥ και οποιαδήποτε αντίστοιχη εταιρία. Και μετά την SONY, θα το κλείσει και ο ξάδερφός σου ο τυπογράφος που τυπώνει τα εξώφυλλα, η κοπέλα σου που δουλευει στη διαφημιστική που δουλεύει για τη SONY, όπως επίσης και το κολλητάρι σου, που δουλεύει για 700 ευρώ κι αυτός, στο Metropolis (δισκάδικο).

Με λίγα λόγια, και για να μην πάω στο ηθικόν του ζητήματος, αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις, είναι ότι τα 15€ ενός CD δεν πληρώνουν το κόστος ενός πλαστικού δίσκου ή έναν καλλιτέχνη, αλλά και χιλιάδες άτομα της γενιάς των 700€, που ζουν από αυτήν την αλυσίδα. Από κάποιο τέτοιο προϊόν βγαίνουν και τα δικά σου 700€. Και προφανώς δεν είσαι ευαριστημένος με τα 700€. Άρα θα ήθελες η εταιρία για την οποία δουλεύεις να βγάζει τα διπλάσια, για να μπορεί να σου δίνει 1500€. Αλλά πώς να τα βγάλει αυτά τα λεφτά, αν κανένας δεν αγοράζει το προϊόν της ?

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ότι σε μια κοινωνία, όλοι πρέπει κάπως να πληρώνονται, για να μπορούν με την σειρά τους να πληρώσουν εσένα κάποια στιγμή.  Αν είσαι σε τομέα που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου κλέψει το μεροκάματο, (πχ τα μαρούλια δεν μπορεί να τα κατεβάσει κάποιος από αλλού, ούτε αντίστοιχα το hardware), είσαι τυχερός, και μπορείς ακόμη να κάνεις τον καμπόσο. Αν τώρα ζούσες με το επίδομα του ΟΑΕΔ, δεν θα μιλούσες τόσο απαξιωτικά για χρήματα που σου ζητούν οι άλλοι για υπηρεσίες που εσύ τις θεωρείς άχρηστες ...

----------


## button

> Καλησπέρα σας
> 1) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν video club που πουλάνε ταινίες κατεβασμένες από το ίντερνετ; μιλάω για τις καινούργιες ταινίες που δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα.
> 2) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν δισκάδικα που κάνουν αντιγραφές Cd;
> αυτό δεν είναι πειρατεία βρε παιδιά; ας κοιτάξουν και το σινάφι τους


νομίζεις είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν έχουν κατεβασμένα  εγω αντίθετα βλέπω να χρεωνόσουν τα κατεβαζμενα  σαν ενα κανονικό 


και τι τιμές έχετε δει σε video club 
σε μενα π.χ  
DVD 2 μέρες 2€ καθυστέρηση 1€ 
GAMES 3€ 1 μέρα καθυστέρηση 3€

----------


## PaNaSyNc

Απο εδώ: Επτά εγκλήματα με μικρότερη ποινή από την πειρατεία http://bit.ly/7H1bMU




> 1. Απαγάγετε το παιδί κάποιου! Η ποινή ανέρχεται μόνο σε $25.000
> 2. Κλέψτε το CD της Βανδή από το δισκάδικο: Η ποινή είναι $2.500
> 3. Κλέψτε τον γείτονα σας: Η ποινή είναι περίπου $375.000
> 4. Κάψετε το σπίτι κάποιου που μισείτε: Η ποινή είναι λίγο παραπάνω από $375.000
> 5. Παρενοχλήστε κάποιον: Με $175.000 την βγάζετε καθαρή
> 6. Διοργανώστε κυνομαχίες! Το πρόστιμο είναι μόνο $50.000
> 7. Δολοφονείστε κάποιον εν βρασμώ ψυχής (!): Η μέγιστη χρηματική ποινή είναι $25.000 και 15 χρόνια φυλάκισης πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι με περίπου $250.000 κυκλοφορείτε πάλι έξω.


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Καλησπέρα σας
> 1) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν video club που πουλάνε ταινίες κατεβασμένες από το ίντερνετ; μιλάω για τις καινούργιες ταινίες που δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα.
> 2) Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν δισκάδικα που κάνουν αντιγραφές Cd;
> αυτό δεν είναι πειρατεία βρε παιδιά; ας κοιτάξουν και το σινάφι τους


φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω...  :Whistle:  σιγα μην θιξουν την συντεχνια τους!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Anasazi

> Ωραία, χαίρομαι (που μου απάντησες).
> Φαντάζομαι ότι νοιώθεις την ανασφάλεια της ανεργίας ή της κακής εργασίας.
> 
> Έστω λοιπόν, ότι εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρία πληροφορικής, σαν την Singular. Και επειδή η αγορά δεν πληρώνει για τα προγράμματα της singular (επειδή είναι "αντίγραφα"), και προτιμά τα σπασμένα, η εταιρία χάνει έσοδα και τελικά αποφασίζει να κόψει θέσεις.
> 
> Αυτό που θα κάνεις, είναι να βγεις στο Συνταγμα, και να διαδηλώσεις γιατί σε απέλυσαν. Δεν θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς ότι τα δισκάκια της Singular που διανέμεις εσύ, είναι για αυτήν την εταιρία ό,τι είναι τα μαρούλια ενός μανάβη. Αν δεν αγοράζει κανένας τα μαρούλια, ο μανάβης θα το κλείσει το μαγαζί. *Έτσι θα το κλείσει και η Microsoft και η SΟΝΥ και οποιαδήποτε αντίστοιχη εταιρία.* Και μετά την SONY, θα το κλείσει και ο ξάδερφός σου ο τυπογράφος που τυπώνει τα εξώφυλλα, η κοπέλα σου που δουλευει στη διαφημιστική που δουλεύει για τη SONY, όπως επίσης και το κολλητάρι σου, που δουλεύει για 700 ευρώ κι αυτός, στο Metropolis (δισκάδικο).
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, και για να μην πάω στο ηθικόν του ζητήματος, αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις, είναι ότι τα 15€ ενός CD δεν πληρώνουν το κόστος ενός πλαστικού δίσκου ή έναν καλλιτέχνη, αλλά και χιλιάδες άτομα της γενιάς των 700€, που ζουν από αυτήν την αλυσίδα. Από κάποιο τέτοιο προϊόν βγαίνουν και τα δικά σου 700€. Και προφανώς δεν είσαι ευαριστημένος με τα 700€.* Άρα θα ήθελες η εταιρία για την οποία δουλεύεις να βγάζει τα διπλάσια, για να μπορεί να σου δίνει 1500€. Αλλά πώς να τα βγάλει αυτά τα λεφτά, αν κανένας δεν αγοράζει το προϊόν της ?*
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ότι σε μια κοινωνία, όλοι πρέπει κάπως να πληρώνονται, για να μπορούν με την σειρά τους να πληρώσουν εσένα κάποια στιγμή.  Αν είσαι σε τομέα που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου κλέψει το μεροκάματο, (πχ τα μαρούλια δεν μπορεί να τα κατεβάσει κάποιος από αλλού, ούτε αντίστοιχα το hardware), είσαι τυχερός, και μπορείς ακόμη να κάνεις τον καμπόσο. *Αν τώρα ζούσες με το επίδομα του ΟΑΕΔ, δεν θα μιλούσες τόσο απαξιωτικά για χρήματα που σου ζητούν οι άλλοι για υπηρεσίες που εσύ τις θεωρείς άχρηστες ...*


Σημείο Α : Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα συμβεί αυτό κάποτε,ίσως ζω σε άλλο κόσμο.Οι μικρές επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν και λόγω ασήκωτου ανταγωνισμού από τα μεγαθήρια - πολυεθνικές.Και παρόλη την πειρατεία και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δαιμόνια της σύγχρονης οικονομίας,οι μεγάλες αλυσίδες εξακολουθούν να μεγαλώνουν! ! !  :Thinking: 

Σημείο Β : Αν είδες το τελευταίο ντοκιμαντέρ του Michael Moore,εταιρείες στην Αμερική που δηλώσαν κέρδη δισεκατομμύρια δολλάρια,όχι μόνο δεν έκαναν αυξήσεις,αλλά προχώρησαν σε μερικές χιλιάδες απολύσεις.Ειδικά σε πολύ μεγάλες εταιρείες,ο εργαζόμενος πλέον είναι η τελευταία προτεραιότητα.Δουλεύω σε πολύ μεγάλη εταιρεία και το βλέπω.

Σημείο Γ : Μα ίσα ίσα,αν ζεις με το επίδομα του ΟΑΕΔ,θα σκεφτείς τον διπλανό σου ή τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## ares

> Σαφώς και δεν του τα χρωστούσες. Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι πολλά, απλά δεν το παίρνεις. Αυτό όμως είναι διαφορετικό, από το να σπάσει την βιτρίνα και να του το κλέψεις επειδή δεν εγκρίνεις την τιμή που έβαλε.
> 
> 
> Όσο για τη διαφορά τιμής, προφανώς είσαι μισθωτός, και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι με το επιπλέον κέρδος (σε σχέση με το ιντερνετικό κατάστημα) ο έμπορος προσπαθεί να καλύψει τα τεράστια ενοίκια, τους επιπλέον υπαλλήλους, το κόστος των επίπλων και της διακόσμησης, του στοκ που δεν ξέρει αν, πότε και σε τί τιμή θα το πουλήσει, τον Αύγουστο που είναι νεκρός μήνας, και το δώρο των Χριστουγέννων που εσύ το παίρνεις αυτονόητα.


Δεν είμαι μισθωτός, αλλά ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.  Μη βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις τα συμπεράσματα που σε συμφέρουν προκειμένου να μου πασάρεις επιχειρήματα "κονσερβα".  Αν ένας επιχειρηματίας δεν μπορεί μα προσφέρει υπηρεσίες/ προϊόντα σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές καλύπτοντας τα έξοδά του, ή είναι κακός /άσχετος επιχειρηματίας ή  δραστηριοποιείται σε λάθος τομέα τον λάθος χρόνο. Ο καταναλωτής δεν προσφέρει φιλανθρωπικές υπηρεσίες. Δε θα αγοράσω την τηλεκατεύθυνση από τον συγκεκριμένο έμπορο σα να έδινα ελεημοσύνη στο ζητιάνο στην άκρη του δρόμου. Και αν δεν του αρέσει, ας πάει να κλάψει στο Σύνταγμα.

Πολλοί κάνουν το οικτρό λάθος να δανείζονται για να καλύψουν λειτουργικά έξοδα αντί να περισώσουν το κεφάλαιο τους και να δοκιμάσουν αλλού. Ποιός τους φταίει; Σίγουρα όχι ο μη φιλάνθρωπος-καταναλωτής που δεν πατάει στο μαγαζί τους..




> Καλά κάνεις, λοιπόν, και ζητάς καλο μισθό, bonus, και αυξήσεις. Για να μην ζεις στο υπόγειο, να έχεις αυτοκίνητο και σπίτι, να έχεις ασφάλιση και να μπορείς να πας και στη Βιέννη τα Χριστούγεννα. Αλλά, όσο ανάγκη τα έχεις εσύ, άλλο τόσο τα έχει και ο -κατ' εσέ- κλεφτης/λαμόγιο έμπορος. Αναγνώρισέ του τα δικαιώματα που έχεις εσύ...


Αμα περιμένεις από τα φιλάνθρωπα αισθήματα του καταναλωτή για να επιβιώσεις επιχειρηματικά....

----------


## traderman

Ας κανω και εγω ενα copy-paste μιας και συμφωνω με αυτον που το εγραψε:

Επειδή ξεχνάμε την ουσία των πραγμάτων:

Ξέχνα τα τελευταία 40-50 χρόνια. Επί χιλιετίες η ανθρωπότητα παρήγαγε πολιτισμό και κανείς καλιτέχνης δεν πέθανε επειδή δεν πούλαγε CD και DVD. Το "πουλάω την πραμμάτεια μου" έχει να κάνει με εμπόριο και όχι με πολιτισμό. Επειδή όμως ο σύγχρονος καπιταλισμός έχει διαστρεβλώσει όλες τις αξίες έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι χωρίς εμπόριο δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει πολιτισμός και πνευματική δημιουργία. Αυτό είναι λάθος. Θα πρέπει να ξανα-ανακαλύψουμε το νόημα της ζωής γιατί δυστυχώς το χάσαμε.

Συνεπώς το ζητούμενο σήμερα πιο είναι;
α) Η πειρατεία "σκοτώνει" τον πολιτισμό μας (όχι δεν το κάνει)
β) Η πειρατεία "σκοτώνει" τους κατ' επάγγελμα καλιτέχνες (το κάνει αλλά μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν)

Για μένα σημαντικότερο είναι ο πνευματικός πολιτισμός της ανθρωπότητας και όχι πόσα cd θα πουλήσει η Άντζελα. Και επιτέλους: δεν μπορεί μία χωρα 10 εκατομυρίων ανθρώπων να έχει 100.000 τραγουδιστές.

----------


## nothing

*Spoiler:*







> Ωραία, χαίρομαι (που μου απάντησες).
> Φαντάζομαι ότι νοιώθεις την ανασφάλεια της ανεργίας ή της κακής εργασίας.
> 
> Έστω λοιπόν, ότι εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρία πληροφορικής, σαν την Singular. Και επειδή η αγορά δεν πληρώνει για τα προγράμματα της singular (επειδή είναι "αντίγραφα"), και προτιμά τα σπασμένα, η εταιρία χάνει έσοδα και τελικά αποφασίζει να κόψει θέσεις.
> 
> Αυτό που θα κάνεις, είναι να βγεις στο Συνταγμα, και να διαδηλώσεις γιατί σε απέλυσαν. Δεν θα κάτσεις να σκεφτείς ότι τα δισκάκια της Singular που διανέμεις εσύ, είναι για αυτήν την εταιρία ό,τι είναι τα μαρούλια ενός μανάβη. Αν δεν αγοράζει κανένας τα μαρούλια, ο μανάβης θα το κλείσει το μαγαζί. Έτσι θα το κλείσει και η Microsoft και η SΟΝΥ και οποιαδήποτε αντίστοιχη εταιρία. Και μετά την SONY, θα το κλείσει και ο ξάδερφός σου ο τυπογράφος που τυπώνει τα εξώφυλλα, η κοπέλα σου που δουλευει στη διαφημιστική που δουλεύει για τη SONY, όπως επίσης και το κολλητάρι σου, που δουλεύει για 700 ευρώ κι αυτός, στο Metropolis (δισκάδικο).
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, και για να μην πάω στο ηθικόν του ζητήματος, αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις, είναι ότι τα 15€ ενός CD δεν πληρώνουν το κόστος ενός πλαστικού δίσκου ή έναν καλλιτέχνη, αλλά και χιλιάδες άτομα της γενιάς των 700€, που ζουν από αυτήν την αλυσίδα. Από κάποιο τέτοιο προϊόν βγαίνουν και τα δικά σου 700€. Και προφανώς δεν είσαι ευαριστημένος με τα 700€. Άρα θα ήθελες η εταιρία για την οποία δουλεύεις να βγάζει τα διπλάσια, για να μπορεί να σου δίνει 1500€. Αλλά πώς να τα βγάλει αυτά τα λεφτά, αν κανένας δεν αγοράζει το προϊόν της ?
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ότι σε μια κοινωνία, όλοι πρέπει κάπως να πληρώνονται, για να μπορούν με την σειρά τους να πληρώσουν εσένα κάποια στιγμή.  Αν είσαι σε τομέα που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου κλέψει το μεροκάματο, (πχ τα μαρούλια δεν μπορεί να τα κατεβάσει κάποιος από αλλού, ούτε αντίστοιχα το hardware), είσαι τυχερός, και μπορείς ακόμη να κάνεις τον καμπόσο. Αν τώρα ζούσες με το επίδομα του ΟΑΕΔ, δεν θα μιλούσες τόσο απαξιωτικά για χρήματα που σου ζητούν οι άλλοι για υπηρεσίες που εσύ τις θεωρείς άχρηστες ...







kαλα μιλαμε εχετε μπλεξει τα μπουτια σας και λετε οτι θελετε...
δηλαδη οι εταιρειες αν ξαφνικα εχουν αυξηση στα κερδη τους 200% (το παω και εγω στο ακρο αφου το πατε ολοι σας) θα δωσουν στον οδηγο χαμαλη διπλασιο μισθο...
παμε καλα?
καταλαβαινουμε τι γραφουμε?
μεγιστοποιηση κερδους και ελαχιστοποιση κοστους ειναι τα  2 πραγματα που ενδιαφερουν μια επιχειρηση...χεστηκαν για το αν θα παρει ο αλλος 700 ή 500...
γυριστε λιγο εξω να δειτε τι παιζει πλεον...
γιατι αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεμε τοτε καμια επιχειρηση δε πηγαινει καλα αλλα αυτο ειναι φυση αδυνατον..

αλλο που ακουσα...
μην αγοραζετε μη κατεβαζετε μη κανετε τιποτα γιατι ετσι θα πεσει η τιμη...σοβαρα ε?
παλι μαλλον ζω σε αλλο κοσμο γιατι ολα ακριβαινουν ασχετως ζητησης (ή οπου θελουμε εμεις επιλεγουμε να το βλεπουμε)..
το σινεμα ακριβαινει συνεχως οποτε συμφωνα με το σκεπτικο καποιων εδω σημαινει οτι πανε καλα και χεστηκαν για το ποσο ακριβα φαινονται τα ειδητηρια και μια χαρα κοσμος υπαρχει και πηγαινει (αυτη ειναι και η αληθεια φυσικα) ,αρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα σε αυτο το τομεα που υποστηριζουν καποιοι...

αν ειχε 5 ευρω το σινεμα ναι θα πηγαινα γιατι γενικα μαρεσει και θεωρεω λογικη αυτη τη τιμη για το ολο σκηνικο. με 9? sorry 1080 σπιτακι και παρειτσα και Pause οποτε θελησουμε και με οσα σχολια γουσταρουμε.

ειναι πολλα που διαβασα γιατι ειχα μερες να δω το θεμα αυτο και ξεχναω και αλλα πολλα...

φυσικα να καταληξω λεγοντας οτι οπως ειδατε το video club δε το εχω συμπεριλαβει καθολου οπως και στη ζωη μου εδω και 6 χρονια και αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα εξελιξης και αναπροσαρμογης επαγγελματων και προσωπικης ευκολιας...



Off Topic


		οποιος εχει επιλεξει τη τελευταια 5ετια να επενδυσει για video club απο το "0" στα κλασσικα προτυπα απλα τον θεωρω μη σωστα σκεπτομενο επιχειρηματια ειδικα αν ακομη προσπαθει και δε επιλεγει κατι αλλο...
δε το λεω κακοπροαιρετα αλλα εχει φανει το μελλον εδω και καιρο...
ο μεσαζων αυτης της διασκεδασης αλλαζει απλα...
	




Off Topic


		και κατι αλλο δεν το παιζω ρομπεν ουτε υποστηριζω κατι τετοιο απλα επιλεγω αφου μπορω να δω κατι που δε με εκαιγε κιολας τσαμπα αντι να τυχει να κανονισω να το δω στο σινεμα και μετα σε πολλα να κλαιω τα λεφτα μου αλλα επειδη μπορω τα βλεπω τσαμπα...
τα περισσοτερα πλεον ετσι που τρεχω απλα δε θα τα εβλεπα ειτε επειδη δε καιγομαι κιολας ειτε γιατι δε θα προλαβαινα...
αυτο απλα...

----------


## uncharted

> Και επιτέλους: δεν μπορεί μία χωρα 10 εκατομυρίων ανθρώπων να έχει 100.000 τραγουδιστές.


αληθειες που πονανε και τσουζουν μερικους...  :Whistle:

----------


## button

> δεν μπορεί μία χωρα 10 εκατομυρίων ανθρώπων να έχει 100.000 τραγουδιστές.


 :Stunned:  έλεος  άμα εμείς έχουμε τόσους τότε η αμερικη πόσους εχει  :Thinking: 

και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είναι 4,000-5.000 χοντρικά με άσχετους  :Shocked:

----------


## Anasazi

> *
> kαλα μιλαμε εχετε μπλεξει τα μπουτια σας και λετε οτι θελετε...
> δηλαδη οι εταιρειες αν ξαφνικα εχουν αυξηση στα κερδη τους 200% (το παω και εγω στο ακρο αφου το πατε ολοι σας) θα δωσουν στον οδηγο χαμαλη διπλασιο μισθο...
> παμε καλα?
> καταλαβαινουμε τι γραφουμε?
> μεγιστοποιηση κερδους και ελαχιστοποιση κοστους ειναι τα  2 πραγματα που ενδιαφερουν μια επιχειρηση...χεστηκαν για το αν θα παρει ο αλλος 700 ή 500...
> γυριστε λιγο εξω να δειτε τι παιζει πλεον...
> γιατι αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεμε τοτε καμια επιχειρηση δε πηγαινει καλα αλλα αυτο ειναι φυση αδυνατον..*


Πες τα γιατι νομιζα οτι εγω ειμαι ο παραλογος!!

Λες και ζουμε στην ιδανικη κοινωνια που οφειλω να ειμαι σωστος απεναντι στην βιομηχανια,επειδη και αυτη ειναι σωστη απεναντι μου.

Αυτα σε καμια ταινια,ισως...

----------


## uncharted

> Πες τα γιατι νομιζα οτι εγω ειμαι ο παραλογος!!
> 
> Λες και ζουμε στην ιδανικη κοινωνια που οφειλω να ειμαι σωστος απεναντι στην βιομηχανια,επειδη και αυτη ειναι σωστη απεναντι μου.
> 
> Αυτα σε καμια ταινια,ισως...


δυστυχως εχουν υποπεσει σε λογικη πλανη οσον αφορα την "επιχειρηματολογια" τους..

----------


## gkoumas

Δεν θα αγορασω ποτε ουτε μουσικη ουτε ταινια ουτε εφαρμογη δεν θα κανω τους πλουσιους πλουσιοτερους! Απο εμας πανε να παρουνε λεφτα απο το μεσω Ελληνα , πανε να μας παρουνε και την τελευτεα μας ευχαριστηση ελεος δεν αντεχουμε αλλο! :Mad:

----------


## traderman

Ποιος αλήθεια συμπαθούσε τον Άγγλο καπετάνιο με την περίεργη περούκα, αυτόν τον μαλάκα λόρδο «πωςτονλένε», που κυνηγούσε με μανία τους πειρατές και προσπαθούσε να ελέγξει το εμπόριο στις θάλασσες όλου του κόσμου για λογαριασμό του ξενέρωτου βασιλιά του; Εγώ πάντως πάντα ήμουν με το Τζακ Σπάροου , το Μαυρογένη, ακόμα και με τον ερωτύλο Ερολ Φλυν στις ασπρόμαυρες ταινίες του 50.  Μου ασκούν πάντα μια γοητεία όσοι αμφισβητούν το κατεστημένο  ακόμα κι αν τα κίνητρα τους δεν είναι τα πλέον αγνά.


 Η πειρατεία όμως, θα μου πείτε τώρα, σκοτώνει τη  μουσική. Αλήθεια, αυτό είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες μπούρδες που έχω ακούσει. Τη μουσική και το ελληνικό τραγούδι γενικότερα το έχουν οδηγήσει στα χάλια που βρίσκεται οι δισκογραφικές εταιρίες με τα ανόητα τραγούδια που προσπαθούν να μας επιβάλουν. Ένα άθλιο σύστημα γεμάτο από  μπαγαπόντηδες εμπόρους  που νομίζουν ότι με τα εύπεπτα αλλά χωρίς καθόλου βιταμίνες προϊόντα τους  μπορούν να μας κοροϊδεύουν για πάντα. Αλλά η εποχή τους ξεπέρασε. Το internet, η πειρατεία, η αφθονία καινούργιων cd (από τα οποία τα περισσότερα δε κάνουν ούτε για σουβέρ), οι ακριβές τιμές κ.α.  δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στις εταιρείες. Έτσι εξηγείται και αυτή η καμπάνια κατά τις  πειρατείας.
Όσο λοιπόν θα υπάρχουν θάλασσες, θα υπάρχουν και ταξιδιώτες που θα προσπαθούν να τις δαμάσουν. Και όσο υπάρχουν «Άγγλοι», θα υπάρχουν πάντα «πειρατές». Ας αποφασίσουμε λοιπόν αν θα μπαρκάρουμε σε πλοία με τη νεκροκεφαλή στη σημαία ή αν θα γίνουμε μούτσοι στο καράβι του μαλάκα λόρδου «πωςτονλένε».

----------


## MADx2

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα , όσο οι τιμές είναι υψηλές τόσο σε cd οσο και στα dvd τοσο η πειρατία θα είναι σε υψηλά επίπεδα.
Σε όσους αναφέρονται κατά της πειρατίας ας μας απαντήσουν στα παρακάτω:
1. Ταινία που την βάζει η εφημερίδα της κυριακής γιατί πωλείται 8 ευρώ και άνω?
2. cd μουσικά της περασμένης δεκαετίας και βάλε γιατί πωλουνται με τιμές ανω των 5 ευρω?
3. Παιχνίδια γιατί οι τιμές είναι σε όλα ανω των 20 ευρώ
Παράδειγμα προς γέλια
 fifa manager 09 τιμη 44,90 
fifa manager 10 34,90  
συλλογη brothers in arms 67,90!! ...
4. Σινεμά 9 ευρώ το εισητήριο??? και κλαιγονται για τον κόσμο?

----------


## djbok21

Κατεβάστε όσο προλαβαίνετε συνforumites ..... 
 :Sad:

----------


## button

ΜΑDx2   και λίγα λες για τιμές  

π.χ. 
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_mus.phtml?id=MUS.109450 είναι του 2005 και έχει ακόμα 24€ γιατί να το πάρω από την στιγμή που μπορώ να κατεβάσω  τα πάντα και φρέσκα http://alldj.org/index.php?name=News&new_topic=8 
απο το alldj και δεν μου θενετε να ειναι πειρατική σελίδα

----------


## Anasazi

Μην φρικαρετε!

Τιποτα δεν αλλαζει...π.χ. sites που υπαρχουν εδω και χρονια και δεν εχει γινει καν αναφορα σε αυτα ποτε.

Εγινε θεμα με το greek-fun επειδη οι διαχειριστες τους επαιρναν λεφτα για τα links που δημοσιευαν!

Υπαρχουν sites με ταινιες κτλ σε χωρες που δεν εχουν καν νομοθεσια για το Ιντερνετ,τι να λεμε τωρα  :Whistle: 

Προτεινω να δειτε το Planet Earth του ΒΒC,by the way.

Απιστευτο!!

----------


## diego

[OFF :Respekt:

----------


## button

έλεος του EUROVISION 2008 
να έχει 20.42€ το CD 
ενω το online down  21,80€ 

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_mus.phtml?id=MUS.212191

anasazi  για πες μερικα site εγώ θέλω το τοp gear season 13 ήτανε στο mininova τωρα δεν ειπαρχει 
εδω στο ΣΚΑΙ ακόμα τα παλιά βλέπουμε

----------


## praxitelison

Ποινική δίωξη για παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κατ' επάγγελμα από κοινού σε βαθμό κακουργήματος άσκησε χθες ο Αντεισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών Ρόδου κ. Ιωάννης Μητσιόπουλος σε βάρος των Μ. Ζ. του Κ. 32 ετών, κάτοικο Ρόδου, ιδιωτικό υπάλληλο, που συνελήφθη από αστυνομικούς της Υποδιεύθυνσης Ασφαλείας Ρόδου το απόγευμα της Τρίτης και κατά του Μ. Π. Π. Κ. του Δ. 23 ετών, φοιτητή, ο οποίος αναζητείται.

Οι ανωτέρω φέρονται σύμφωνα με τη δικογραφία που έχει σχηματιστεί να ήταν διαχειριστές ιστοχώρου-κοινότητας μελών με την επωνυμία www.greek-fun.com τα μέλη της οποίας είχαν μέσω της πρόσβασης τους στο forum αυτής να κατεβάζουν στους υπολογιστές τους μουσικά κομμάτια διάφορων καλλιτεχνών, ταινίες ελληνικές και ξένες αλλά και ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια γνωστών εταιρειών.



Πρόκειται για την πρώτη σύλληψη που πραγματοποιείται πανελλαδικά για τη λειτουργία ιστοσελίδας που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα στους χρήστες τους να έχουν πρόσβαση σε "πειρατικά" αντίγραφα ταινιών, dvd και παιχνιδιών, μετά από την υποβολή σχετικής μήνυσης της Εταιρίας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων (ΕΠΟΕ).



Συγκεκριμένα το πρωί της Τρίτης ο κ. Θεόδωρος Πετσίνης εκπρόσωπος της ΕΠΟΕ υπέβαλε μήνυση κατά των ανωτέρω κατηγορούμενων. Στη μήνυση της ΕΠΟΕ αναφέρεται ότι οι ανωτέρω διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας με την επωνυμία www.greek-fun.com συγκέντρωναν με ίδια πρωτοβουλία και ειδικό προς τούτο σχεδιασμένο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα στην ως άνω ιστοσελίδα, παράνομα και χωρίς την εκ του νόμου προβλεπόμενη προηγούμενη γραπτή άδεια των δικαιούχων εταιρειών μελών της ΕΠΟΕ διαδικτυακούς συνδέσμους που αντιστοιχούν και παραπέμπουν σε οπτιακουστικά έργα πάσης φύσεως. Καταγγέλθηκαν παραπέρα ότi μεσολαβούν ώστε να καθίστανται προσιτά στο κοινό, μέσω του διαδικτύου και συγκεκριμένα μέσω της ανωτέρω ιστοσελίδας οπτιακουστικά έργα ενώ προτρέπουν τρίτους να παραβιάζουν τις διατάξεις του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.



Σύμφωνα με την ίδια έγκληση οι μηνυόμενοι αλλά και άλλοι που αναζητούνται είχαν συστήσει με ίδια πρωτοβουλία μια κλειστή κοινότητα (Forum) η οποία λειτουργεί με αποκλειστικό σκοπό τη χωρίς δικαίωμα ανταλλαγή μεταξύ των μελών χρηστών του forum αρχείων που περιέχουν οπτιακουστικά έργα.



Στη συγκεκριμένη κοινότητα έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω του διαδικτύου μόνον χρήστες μέλη οι οποίοι έχουν υποβάλει σχετικό αίτημα στους διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας.
Αναφέρεται παραπέρα ότι οι χρήστες μέλη του forum χωρίς δικαίωμα και γι' αυτό παρανόμως ανεβάζουν και αποθηκεύουν οπτιακουστικά έργα στους υπολογιστές εξυπηρέτησης του δικτύου του παγκοσμίως γνωστού ιστότοπου με την ονομασία rapidshare ενώ παρέχουν μέσω του forum οδηγίες στους χρήστες μέλη.



Η ΕΠΟΕ ισχυρίζεται παραπέρα ότι οι μηνυόμενοι καλούσαν τους χρήστες μέλη του forum να καταβάλουν σ' αυτούς υπό το μανδύα της δήθεν δωρεάς συγκεκριμένα χρηματικά ποσά και μάλιστα απαιτώντας ελάχιστη καταβολή από 15 έως 45 ευρώ υποσχόμενοι, σε κάθε περίπτωση, να παράσχουν, σε αντάλλαγμα, συγκεκριμένα οφέλη και πλεονεκτήματα, που κατά κύριο λόγο έχουν να κάνουν με τη διευκόλυνση και την επιτάχυνση της διαδικασίας της παράνομης διακίνησης και ανταλλαγής αρχείων.
Αναφέρεται παραπέρα ότι ο αριθμός των χρηστών μελών της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας ανέρχεται σε 285.000.



Από την έρευνα που διεξήγαγε η EΠΟΕ, όπως τονίζεται στην έγκληση οι μηνυόμενοι χρησιμοποιούσαν για τις ως άνω πληρωμές τη γνωστή διαδικτυακή εταιρεία PAYPAL.
Eπισημαίνεται παραπέρα ότι στη συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα www.greek-fun.com και μέσω του forum αυτής υπήρχαν προς διάθεση 14.000 οπτιακουστικά έργα εκ των οποίων 5.500 περίπου ανήκαν σε εταιρείες μέλη της EΠΟΕ.



Περαιτέρω από την έρευνα προέκυψε ότι η παράνομη διακίνηση ή και ανταλλαγή των 14.000 οπτιακουστικών έργων συντελέστηκε περίπου 200.000 φορές εκ των οποίων 90.000 φορές περίπου αφορούσαν σε οπτιακουστικά έργα τα πνευματικά και συγγενικά δικαιώματα των οποίων ανήκουν σε εταιρείες μέλη της ΕΠΟΕ.



Η ΕΠΟΕ υπολογίζει την οικονομική ζημία που υπέστη με την ίδια μήνυση στο εξωφρενικό ποσό του 1.800.000 ευρώ!!!
Ο κ. Πετσίνης της ΕΠΟΕ επεσήμανε ότι από την έρευνα που έγινε στον επίμαχο ιστοχώρο η διαχείριση αυτού γινόταν από τρία άτομα με τα ψευδώνυμα "Εvi", "Lionheart" και "Μat".
Για τον διαχειριστή με το ψευδώνυμο "Εvi" η ΕΠΟΕ δεν κατόρθωσε να συλλέξει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο στοιχείο που αφορά την ταυτότητα του. Για τον διαχειριστή με το ψευδώνυμο "Lionheart" διαπιστώθηκε ότι στο προφίλ που έχει καταχωρημένο αναφέρει ότι είναι γεννημένος στη Ρόδο το 1977 και στην ίδια σελίδα είχε έναν σύνδεσμο (link) που παραπέμπει στην ιστοσελίδα που διατηρεί στον ιστοχώρο Facebook. Πηγαίνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα του στο Facebook διαπιστώθηκε ότι διατηρούσε άλλο link για την ιστοχώρο www.greek-fun.com ενώ δηλώνει διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας αυτής.



Σε ότι αφορά τον διαχειριστή με το κωδικό όνομα "Mat" διαπιστώθηκε ότι η διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου του είναι αυτή που προβάλλεται στο www.greek-fun.com ενώ διαπιστώθηκε ότι διαφήμιζε και άλλες ιστοσελίδες. Από τον έλεγχο των διαφημιστών διαπιστώθηκε έτσι η ταυτότητα και του δεύτερου κατηγορούμενου.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει εξεταζόμενος από τους αστυνομικούς ο πρώτος κατηγορούμενος πατέρας δύο παιδιών αρνήθηκε κατηγορηματικά τα καταγγελλόμενα σε βάρος του. Ισχυρίστηκε συγκεκριμένα ότι διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας είναι ο "Mat" τον οποίο έχει δει μόνο μια φορά πριν από 4 περίπου χρόνια και πήγε για καφέ μαζί του στη Ρόδο. Αφού τόνισε ότι η μόνη επικοινωνία που έχει μαζί του είναι μέσω του διαδικτύου τόνισε ότι έχει μπει στην ιστοσελίδα www.greek-fun.com και έχει δώσει συνδέσμους με κάποια τραγούδια τα οποία και έχουν ανεβεί και διατίθενται από την ιστοσελίδα. Τόνισε ωστόσο ότι τα συγκεκριμένα τραγούδια δεν πωλούνται και είναι παραγωγές δικές του καθώς εργάζεται και ως disc jokey. Eπεσήμανε ακόμη ότι δεν έχει ανεβάσει ποτέ ταινίες στην ιστοσελίδα αλλά και ότι δεν έχει κωδικούς πρόσβασης στο server του www.greek-fun.com και καμία οικονομική απολαβή.
Τόνισε ότι έχει κωδικό για να μπαίνει στο forum και ότι είχε ζητήσει να διαγραφεί ο κωδικός του αυτός. Επεσήμανε ότι ο "Mat" τον είχε χαρακτηρίσει διαχειριστή στην ιστοσελίδα χωρίς όμως αυτός να ασκεί την οποιαδήποτε διαχείριση.



Σημειώνεται ότι στον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή του που κατασχέθηκε δεν βρέθηκαν ταινίες παρά μόνο ορισμένα comics που έβλεπαν τα παιδιά του.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει θα απολογηθεί ενώπιον του Ανακριτή του Β' Τμήματος Ρόδου κ. Θ. Δουκάκη την Παρασκευή.


Ως συνήγορος υπεράσπισης του παρίσταται ο δικηγόρος κ. Ακης Μεϊμάρης.

Πηγή: δημοκρατικήonline

----------


## Anasazi

Αφεθηκε ελευθερος αυτος ηδη.

Cyber Terrorists win!!  :Laughing:

----------


## button

> Αφεθηκε ελευθερος αυτος ηδη.
> 
> Cyber Terrorists win!!


την σελίδα πότε θα αθωώσουν είναι το θέμα  :Worthy:

----------


## zaharias13

ηθικών δίδαγμα όλης αυτής τις υποθέσεις είναι ένα>>*άμα κάνετε τέτοιου είδους φόρουμ ΜΗΝ κάνετε προφίλ στο facebook*

----------


## uncharted

> ηθικών δίδαγμα όλης αυτής τις υποθέσεις είναι ένα>>*άμα κάνετε τέτοιου είδους φόρουμ ΜΗΝ κάνετε προφίλ στο facebook*


εγω θα ελεγα "αμα δεν εχετε IQ >= 100, μην ανοιγετε warezαδικα"

ο τυπακος που εκανε διαφημιση φατσα-φορα μεσα απο το fb, πρεπει να απαλλαχθει λογω βλακειας  :Crazy:

----------


## psytransas

Ε ναι μονο ταυτοτητα και ΑΦΜ δεν εδωσε...

----------


## Larry71

Υποθετική ερώτηση,που θα μπορούσε να έχει τη μορφή γκάλοπ...
Υποθέτουμε πάντα,ότι οι αντιγραφές είναι αδύνατες,οπως και η διανομή σπασμένων λειτουργικών.
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω,σε τι ποσοστό ο κόσμος θα...

1.Αγόραζε windows
2.Έβαζε Linux
3.Τίποτα από τα 2,δε θα χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστή.

Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι τα windows δε θα ήταν σίγουρα ΠΟΛΥ φτηνότερα;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Υποθετική ερώτηση,που θα μπορούσε να έχει τη μορφή γκάλοπ...
> Υποθέτουμε πάντα,ότι οι αντιγραφές είναι αδύνατες,οπως και η διανομή σπασμένων λειτουργικών.
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω,σε τι ποσοστό ο κόσμος θα...
> 
> 1.Αγόραζε windows
> 2.Έβαζε Linux
> 3.Τίποτα από τα 2,δε θα χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστή.
> 
> Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι τα windows δε θα ήταν σίγουρα ΠΟΛΥ φτηνότερα;;;



κάτω  δήλαδη  απο τα  30 ευρώ;
μπα  δύσκολο

Ρε παιδιά  αφου σαν χαλάει τόσο η τιμη, τότε  γιατί κάνετε  αμάν  να τα κατεβάσετε; 
μήπως  απλά   τα θέλετε;


Ξέρω ξέρω  τους  κάνετε  πόλεμο   LOL!!

----------


## button

> Υποθετική ερώτηση,που θα μπορούσε να έχει τη μορφή γκάλοπ...
> Υποθέτουμε πάντα,ότι οι αντιγραφές είναι αδύνατες,οπως και η διανομή σπασμένων λειτουργικών.
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω,σε τι ποσοστό ο κόσμος θα...
> 
> 1.Αγόραζε windows
> 2.Έβαζε Linux
> 3.Τίποτα από τα 2,δε θα χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστή.
> 
> Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι τα windows δε θα ήταν σίγουρα ΠΟΛΥ φτηνότερα;;;


κιτα αμα τα winodow 7 θα είναι τόσο καλά όσο τα XP  που όντος είναι απίστευτα άλλα δεν το πήγα στο MAXIMUM ακόμα  παντός τα games θενετε τα σηκώνει  έβαλα το nfs most wanted και πεζή το μόνο κακό είναι η παράξενη ανάλυση 

ΝΑΙ θα έδινα  για ένα κάλο λειτουργικό που θα μου έκανε δουλειά για πολα χρονια 
εχω vista και xp pro γνήσια το κακό με XP είναι οτι τα εχω σε netbook  :Thumb down:  

to linux ΔΩΡΕΆΝ είναι αρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα 

αμα δεν βάλεις τπτ απο τα 2  αναγκαστικά θα στaφεις σε mac OS. leopard OS APPLE  :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> κάτω  δήλαδη  απο τα  30 ευρώ;
> μπα  δύσκολο
> 
> Ρε παιδιά  αφου σαν χαλάει τόσο η τιμη, τότε  γιατί κάνετε  αμάν  να τα κατεβάσετε; 
> μήπως  απλά   τα θέλετε;
> 
> 
> Ξέρω ξέρω  τους  κάνετε  πόλεμο   LOL!!


είναι αδύνατων ξεφτίλα 60-90 € για ενα PRO είναι ΚΑΛΆ

λες να τα θέλουμε τόσο πόλη sdikr  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ηθικών δίδαγμα όλης αυτής τις υποθέσεις είναι ένα>>*άμα κάνετε τέτοιου είδους φόρουμ ΜΗΝ κάνετε προφίλ στο facebook*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εγω θα ελεγα "αμα δεν εχετε IQ >= 100, μην ανοιγετε warezαδικα"
> 
> ο τυπακος που εκανε διαφημιση φατσα-φορα μεσα απο το fb, πρεπει να απαλλαχθει λογω βλακειας


το fb τελευταία πολύ παρέα κάνει με αστυνομία  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ε ναι μονο ταυτοτητα και ΑΦΜ δεν εδωσε...


άμα έδινε τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του που τώρα αναγκαστικά πρέπει να περάσεις τα στοιχειά σου δηλαδή ΑΦΜ και ταυτότητα  

άρα ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :ROFL:

----------


## psytransas

> Υποθετική ερώτηση,που θα μπορούσε να έχει τη μορφή γκάλοπ...
> Υποθέτουμε πάντα,ότι οι αντιγραφές είναι αδύνατες,οπως και η διανομή σπασμένων λειτουργικών.
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω,σε τι ποσοστό ο κόσμος θα...
> 
> 1.Αγόραζε windows
> 2.Έβαζε Linux
> 3.Τίποτα από τα 2,δε θα χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστή.
> 
> Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι τα windows δε θα ήταν σίγουρα ΠΟΛΥ φτηνότερα;;;


2 
3
1

----------


## Simpleton

> Υποθετική ερώτηση,που θα μπορούσε να έχει τη μορφή γκάλοπ...
> Υποθέτουμε πάντα,ότι οι αντιγραφές είναι αδύνατες,οπως και η διανομή σπασμένων λειτουργικών.
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω,σε τι ποσοστό ο κόσμος θα...
> 
> 1.Αγόραζε windows
> 2.Έβαζε Linux
> 3.Τίποτα από τα 2,δε θα χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστή.
> 
> Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι τα windows δε θα ήταν σίγουρα ΠΟΛΥ φτηνότερα;;;


Γιατί να ήταν φτηνότερα; Επειδή δεν θα υπήρχαν απώλειες από την πειρατεία; Ίσα-ίσα, επειδή δεν θα είχαν τον φόβο του πειρατικού, θα τα χρέωναν χρυσά. Δεν θέλω να ξέρω πόσο θα χρέωναν τα CD, DVD και BD αν υπήρχε ένα καθολικό και «άσπαστο» σύστημα προστασίας αντιγραφής.

Αφού θα έπαιζε πλέον σοβαρό ρόλο το οικονομικό, σίγουρα θα ασχολιόταν περισσότερος κόσμος με τα ελεύθερα λειτουργικά.

----------


## psytransas

> άμα έδινε τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του που τώρα αναγκαστικά πρέπει να περάσεις τα στοιχειά σου δηλαδή ΑΦΜ και ταυτότητα  
> 
> άρα ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ




Off Topic


		Το ΑΦΜ δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για τα καρτοκινητα.  :No no:

----------


## button

DVD shrik τπτ δεν σταμάτα  1 στα 60 δεν αντιγράφετε  δοκιμαζόμενο με κάθε ταινία έχω μεγάλη συλλογή 

το μονο κακω ειναι οτι δεν θέλω να δω τα 3/4   γιατί  τα θημαμε απέξω και ανακατωτά  εδώ θημαμε ταινίες που ειδα πριν 12 χρόνια  :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το ΑΦΜ δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για τα καρτοκινητα.


κανε πλάκα δεν μπορει στην WIND δεν ήθελαν τον αριθμό άλλα ολόκληρο πιστοπιτικο   :Shocked:

----------


## psytransas

Off Topic





> κανε πλάκα δεν μπορει στην WIND δεν ήθελαν τον αριθμό άλλα ολόκληρο πιστοπιτικο


Και μενα μου ζητησαν στη Voda, αλλα οταν τους ζητησα να δω που ακριβως αναφερεται στην επισημη οδηγια, ειπαν αστο ενταξει... :Whistle:

----------


## button

δεύτερα θα το δω αυτό

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλοι μου δεν φταιει ουτε η βλακεια ουτε το facebook

δειτε εδω και θα καταλαβετε

Πανικός επικρατεί τις τελευταίες ώρες στην Ελληνική Iντερνετική Underground Σκηνή, όπου trackers, forums και subtitles sites ρίχνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο τους server τους, μετά τις διώξεις κατά των διαχειριστών του Greek-fun.com.

Αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν πολλές ιστοσελίδες που είχαν πρόσβαση σε αντίγραφα ταινιών, υπότιτλους, μουσική και παιχνίδια, είτε να κλείσουν είτε να "κατεβούν" προσωρινά έτσι ώστε να μεταφερθούν σε νέους servers.

Με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο οι ιστοσελίδες που προσωρινά είναι "down" είναι:

Edit: [ xxxxxxxxxxxxx) ]

και η λιστα οσο παει μεγαλωνει...

[ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ]
ισως ο φιλος που εχει μαγαζι (video/dvd club) να χαρει λιγο που θα ειναι κλειστα τα "δημοσια" γιατι υπαρχουν "προσωπικα" μεγαλες ιστοσελιδες και τορρεντ τρακερς τα οποια δεν κλεινουν αγαπητε μου φιλε οσο και να θελουν καποιοι (ειναι υπερανω νομων και κυβερνησεων) [/ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ]

Άξιο απορίας πάντως είναι η ευκολία με την οποία κάποιοι Administrators έχουν βγάλει φόρα παρτίδα τα στοιχεία τους, όπου με ένα απλό who is μπορεί να τα βρει ο καθένας.

πηγή της λιστας :Edit: [  ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
 ]
Υ.Σ

Εγω παντως πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ μαζοχιστης τελικα....το λεω γιατι οτι εχω αυθεντικο το εχω και πειρατικο γιατι αραγε..? την σαβουρα φυσικα και δεν την κραταω (εκανα παρα πολυ μεγαλη εκκαθαριση στους σκληρους δισκους μου (εξωτερικους και μη)

κακα τα ψεμματα ομως φιλοι μου "υποστηρικτες του linux" δεν λεω καλο ειναι (εχω δοκιμασει πολλες διανομες και εχω βαλει) αλλα καποια πραγματα δεν τα κανει δυστυχως εκει υπερτερουν τα "παραθυρια".

οτι αφορα την αγορα νεου υπολογιστη ναι σου δινουν λειτουργικο ειτε ειναι σταθερος ειτε φορητος ειτε νετβοοκ αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις για τους "Ψαγμενους" που δυστυχως το πληρωνεις εξτρα αλλιως παιρνεις μηχανημα του "κιλου" με το λειτουργικο μεσα.

----------


## karavagos

Κανένα smile για chicken  :Scared:  δεν υπάρχει?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stelios4711

Ποιος λέει ρε παιδιά ότι αν η Microsoft έδινε τζάμπα τα windows θα έκλεινε; μέχρι την έκδοση windows 95 τζάμπα τα έδινε και όχι μόνο δεν έκλεισε αλλά έγινε μεγάλη και τρανή για αυτόν τον λόγο 
Η Google δηλαδή λέτε να κλείσει επειδή δίνει τόσα πράγματα δωρεάν; δεν το βλέπω... όσο εξακολουθεί να δίνει δωρεάν τόσο θα μεγαλώνει. Ας τολμήσει να βάλει συνδρομή στο gmail και τα λέμε
Θυμάστε που ο Opera ήταν επί πληρωμή; αν ήταν μέχρι τώρα ποιό θα ήταν το μέλλον του;
Ας μην γελιόμαστε οι εταιρίες που ζητάνε λεφτά απο τελικό καταναλωτή αυτές κινδυνεύουν να κλείσουν όσες βρούν εναλλακτικό τρόπο εσόδων πχ διαφημίσεις και όχι απο τελικό καταναλωτή όπως η Google αυτές πιάσανε το νόημα και αυτές είναι το μέλλον

----------


## uncharted

> Ποιος λέει ρε παιδιά ότι αν η Microsoft έδινε τζάμπα τα windows θα έκλεινε; μέχρι την έκδοση windows 95 τζάμπα τα έδινε και όχι μόνο δεν έκλεισε αλλά έγινε μεγάλη και τρανή για αυτόν τον λόγο


μπερδευεις το νομιμο δωρεαν με το πειρατικο..




> Η Google δηλαδή λέτε να κλείσει επειδή δίνει τόσα πράγματα δωρεάν; δεν το βλέπω... όσο εξακολουθεί να δίνει δωρεάν τόσο θα μεγαλώνει. Ας τολμήσει να βάλει συνδρομή στο gmail και τα λέμε
> Θυμάστε που ο Opera ήταν επί πληρωμή; αν ήταν μέχρι τώρα ποιό θα ήταν το μέλλον του;
> Ας μην γελιόμαστε οι εταιρίες που ζητάνε λεφτά απο τελικό καταναλωτή αυτές κινδυνεύουν να κλείσουν όσες βρούν εναλλακτικό τρόπο εσόδων πχ διαφημίσεις και όχι απο τελικό καταναλωτή όπως η Google αυτές πιάσανε το νόημα και αυτές είναι το μέλλον


συμφωνω

----------


## Anasazi

Οριστε! ! ! !

Το Edit: [ xxxxxxxx ]δεν εκλεισε,μολις μπηκα στη σελιδα και πλεον γραφει οτι ειναι under maintenance!!

Cyber terrorists win! ! ! !  :Clap:

----------


## Andreaslar

> Οριστε! ! ! !
> 
> Το Edit: [ xxxxxxx ] δεν εκλεισε,μολις μπηκα στη σελιδα και πλεον γραφει οτι ειναι under maintenance!!
> 
> Cyber terrorists win! ! ! !


Ωχ....Πάλι θα μπουκώσει το σύμπαν

----------


## Anasazi

Update : 

Μίλησα με πάρα πολύ έγκυρη πηγή,μου ζήτησε να μην πω καν το ψευδώνυμο του,είναι μέλος του site,το site *θα ξανανοιξει κανονικα μεσα στην εβδομαδα και δεν κινδυνευει καθολου απο την τρεχουσα νομοθεσια.*

----------


## smystaki

Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη Μουσική... 

ενώ αντιθέτως 

Οι δισκογραφικές σκοτώνουν τους Μουσικούς. 


ΔΙΑΛΕΧΤΕ!!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

Νομίζετε ότι θα είναι χρήσιμο να υπενθυμίσω ξανά τους κανόνες λειτουργίας μας ? :Whistle: 
Μην με αναγκάσετε να τους εφαρμόσω με αυστηρότητα.

----------


## button

> Νομίζετε ότι θα είναι χρήσιμο να υπενθυμίσω ξανά τους κανόνες λειτουργίας μας ?
> Μην με αναγκάσετε να τους εφαρμόσω με αυστηρότητα.


άμα λες για μένα καμιά φορά υπερβάλω  :Razz: 

χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω

----------


## Zer0c00L

επισης και εγω συγνωμη αν το παρακανα λιγο.

----------


## PaNaSyNc

Κύριοι, the party... it's over!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwl218H4MBg

----------


## rallye21

εχω κατι αιωνες να γραψω απο τοτε που παλευα με την 1mb της vivodi..χαχα

ενταξει για να ειμαστε σωστοι σε οσα λεμε και εγω κατεβαζω αλλα ξερω οτι δεν νομιμο.γιατι ειδα σε καποια ποστ οτι πανε να βγαλουν την πειρατεια νομιμη μην τρελαθουμε εντελος.αλλο το ενα αλλο.ο καθενας για τους λογους του ειτε κατεβαζει ειτε βλεπει cinema ειτε dvd.

το θεμα ειναι οτι οντως υπαρχει προβλημα στην αγορα την συγκεκριμενη και εχει χασει πολυς κοσμος την δουλεια του και θα συνεχισει θα χανει.αλλα αυτος που δεν εχει δεν θα παει να δει dvd/cinema θα το κατεβασει,λογικο.ειναι ενα γενικο προβλημα που ο ενας κλαδος χτυπαει τον αλλο..αν ενας τυπος που δουλευει σε καπιο πολυκαταστημα δεν επερνε 700 ευρω αλλα 1700 εγω πιστευω δεν θα εμπενε στην διαδικασια του κατεβασματος παρα μονο αν ηθελε κατι συγκεκριμενο..αν τωρα ο αλλος δεν εχει λεφτα ενοειται οτι θα προτιμησει το τσαμπα..

αλλα ειδα κατι εξωφρενικες αποψεις οτι δεν φταιει λεει η πειρατεια που εχει προβλημα ο κλαδος..μην λεμε οτι θελουμε..φταινε και αλλα ναι αλλα βασικο τους προβλημα ειναι η πειρατεια..

τωρα κατι αλλο λετε για εξελιξη και οτι τα βιντεο κλαμπ εχουν προβλημα λογο εξελιξης και οτι ετσι επαθαν και οι τσαγκαρηδες..

συμφωνω και διαφωνω

διαφωνω γιατι τους τσαγκαρηδες τους χτηπησ ενα αλλο εππαγγελμα και οχι επειδη καπιος πουλαγε πειρατικα τακουνια.
τα βιντεοκλαμπ δεν τα χτυπαει ενα αλλο εππαγγελμα αλλα η πειρατεια..

συμφωνω ομως σε αυτη την αποψη στην περιπτωση που τα βιντεοκλαμπ τα χτυπαγε ενα video on demand ναι εκει τα χτυπαει η εξελιξη οχι η πειρατεια..
συνελθετε μερικοι μην λεμε οτι θελουμε..

απλα σε λαθος αποψεις χανεται η ουσια τους θεματος της συζητησης

----------


## button

ένα update στα video club δεν βλάπτει ας βάλουν μέσα κιαλα πράγματα  CD μουσική GAMES για κάθε είδος πούλημα και ενικιαση και ας ρίξουν λίγο τιμή στο παιχνίδι ξεφτίλα 3-5 € την ήμερα πάει

----------


## Anasazi

Και κατι που θυμηθηκα : 

Οταν ειχα νοικιασει την 2η season των X-Files απο το DVD club της γειτονιας (Ουτε που θυμαμαι ποσα DVD ηταν και ποσα πληρωσα τελικα) κρατησα το πακετο για πολλες μερες καθως ηθελα να τα δω ολα (Μεγιστος φαν των X-Files) και διαπιστωσα οτι στο τελευταιο DVD ελειπε ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΟΔΕΙΟ ! ! !

Καμια μειωση στην τιμη ενοικιασης και κανενα ενδιαφερον,βεβαια...το τονισα τοσες φορες...πρεπει να εχουν περασει 3 χρονια,και ακομα το επισοδειο Anasazi (  :Wink:  ) λειπει απο το συγκεκριμενο DVD club.

Απο τοτε δεν εχω ξαναπατησει,και μακαρι να κλεισει αν φερεται σε ολους τους πελατες με τον ιδιο τροπο!

Αυτο για να καταλαβετε οτι δεν ειναι ολοι Αγιοι και δεν ειναι ολοι "οι καημενοι που τους κλεινει το downloading".

----------


## button

εγώ που εδώ και χρονιά δεν μπορώ να δω ΟΛΌΚΛΗΡΟ *STAR WARS*   4 video club και κανένας δεν το έχει ολόκληρο πριν μήνες πήρα την ταινία  ΣΚΙΑ που είναι σε 2 DVD  είναι 3 ώρες και κάτι  και με χρέωσαν σαν να ήτανε 2 διαφορετικές .

----------


## uncharted

> τα βιντεοκλαμπ δεν τα χτυπαει ενα αλλο εππαγγελμα αλλα η πειρατεια..


συμφωνω απολυτα!  :One thumb up: 

οπως αναφερθηκε πολλες φορες, αντιγραφες εκαναν/κανουν και τα videoclubs  :Wink:

----------


## button

> Κύριοι, the party... it's over!  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwl218H4MBg


σε πιον το ελεγε αραγε

----------


## MADx2

> συμφωνω απολυτα! 
> 
> οπως αναφερθηκε πολλες φορες, αντιγραφες εκαναν/κανουν και τα videoclubs


τα videoclub δεν τα χτυπά η πειρατεία αλλά η βλακεία των ελληνικών εταιρειών εισαγωγής και διανομής ταινιών.
Για παράδειγμα δείτε πότε κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό τα dvd των ξένων σειρών και πότε έρχονται στην ελλάδα ,αν ειναι να περιμένω 3 χρόνια για να δω τον πρωτο κύκλο....
Επίσης δεν δίνουν κίνητρα στον πελάτη τους πχ αν ενοικιάσεις 20 ταινίες δώρο 10 από αυτές που θα δεις  ή αγορά με 1 ευρώ επιπλέον ( υπάρχει άραγε περίπτωση κάποιος να νοικιάσει μια ταινια παραπάνω απο μια φορές - εξαιρούνται τα παιδικά)
Τιμές για αγορά αυθεντικού dvd όχι πανω απο 10 ευρω για καινούργια και 3 ευρώ για τις παλιές (ανω του ενός ετους).
Κίνητρα σε όσους εχουν αγορασμένο dvd να παρουν την ταινία σε blue-ray πχ με 3-5 ευρώ κτλ.
Αν οι τιμές ήταν χαμηλές δεν θα αξιζε ο κόπος να κατεβάσει ταινίες κάποιος (βλεπε ποιότητα , σωστοί υπότιτλοι κτλ)

----------


## Anasazi

Εγω πιστευω οτι οσο χαμηλη και να ειναι μια τιμη,το μηδενικο κοστος δεν το συναγωνιζεται.

----------


## button

> τα videoclub δεν τα χτυπά η πειρατεία αλλά η βλακεία των ελληνικών εταιρειών εισαγωγής και διανομής ταινιών.
> Για παράδειγμα δείτε πότε κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό τα dvd των ξένων σειρών και πότε έρχονται στην ελλάδα ,αν ειναι να περιμένω 3 χρόνια για να δω τον πρωτο κύκλο....
> Επίσης δεν δίνουν κίνητρα στον πελάτη τους πχ αν ενοικιάσεις 20 ταινίες δώρο 10 από αυτές που θα δεις  ή αγορά με 1 ευρώ επιπλέον ( υπάρχει άραγε περίπτωση κάποιος να νοικιάσει μια ταινια παραπάνω απο μια φορές - εξαιρούνται τα παιδικά)
> Τιμές για αγορά αυθεντικού dvd όχι πανω απο 10 ευρω για καινούργια και 3 ευρώ για τις παλιές (ανω του ενός ετους).
> Κίνητρα σε όσους εχουν αγορασμένο dvd να παρουν την ταινία σε blue-ray πχ με 3-5 ευρώ κτλ.
> Αν οι τιμές ήταν χαμηλές δεν θα αξιζε ο κόπος να κατεβάσει ταινίες κάποιος (βλεπε ποιότητα , σωστοί υπότιτλοι κτλ)


λίγο υπερβολικό δεν νομίζεις   :ROFL: 

ότι τα πάντα αργούν να έρθουν στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ σύμφωνο βλέπε οικονομική κρίση όταν στην ευροπη γινότανε χαμός εδώ γλεντούσαμε     :Whistle: 

και νταξει τώρα το με 20 movie τα 10 δώρο είναι ξεφτίλα 
εμείς έχουμε με 3 δωρώ μια  σύνολο 6€ για 2 μέρες

και έχουμε ένα από αυτά τα εξελιγμένα video club με touchscreen αυτόματη πληρωμή βάζεις λεφτά και μετά νοίκιαζες  και είναι 24ωρο  
6ωρες 0,80€ και κάθε 3 ώρες +0,30€  
έχει ακόμα και sextoys κάτι μπιχλιμπιδάκια  :ROFL: 
(είπαμε να έχετε κάτι παραπάνω άλλα όχι και sex shop) 
δεν θα μπω στις λεπτομερείς για το τι πράγματα έχουν :ROFL: 
ο ίδιος έπαθα πλάκα :ROFL:  

και γιατί να μην μπορείς 2 φορά

----------


## Simpleton

> Εγω πιστευω οτι οσο χαμηλη και να ειναι μια τιμη,το μηδενικο κοστος δεν το συναγωνιζεται.


Κι όμως, υπάρχει το φιλότιμο του καταναλωτή, όταν βλέπει ότι αντιμετωπίζεται σωστά και όχι ως εγκληματίας ή ως πρόβατο που απλά πληρώνει. Δηλαδή όταν το προϊόν και η υπηρεσία αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους.

----------


## Verde

> ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ. ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ. ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ 50-60 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ *ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ* (ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.


Φίλε μαλλον δεν διαβασες καθόλου αυτα που έγραψα, οποτε αν θες κάνε εναν κόπο ακόμα.

Πάντως σου εύχομαι για το δικό σου καλό, να καταλάβεις άμεσα ότι η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται όποτε προφανώς κι εσύ πρέπει και να μην αναλώνεις τον χρόνο σου σε ύβρεις προς τον κόσμο που κατεβάζει αλλά αντίθετα να τον αφιερώσεις σε εποικοδομητική σκέψη για το πως θα προστατέυσεις/βελτιώσεις/εξελίξεις/αναπτύξεις την επένδυση σου που η εποχή σταδιακα την ξεπερνάει!

Ασε λοιπόν την άρνηση και δες πως θα επωφεληθείς από την υπάρχουσα και την μελλοντική κατάσταση με νεες ιδεες και καινοτομίες. 
Τρόποι πάντα υπάρχουν. Θέληση και προσπάθεια χρειάζεται! :Cool:

----------


## psytransas

> Κι όμως, υπάρχει το φιλότιμο του καταναλωτή, όταν βλέπει ότι αντιμετωπίζεται σωστά και όχι ως εγκληματίας ή ως πρόβατο που απλά πληρώνει. Δηλαδή όταν το προϊόν και η υπηρεσία αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους.


Ετσι ειναι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## rallye21

το θεμα της εξελιξεις ομως εδω ειναι διαφορετικο..οταν λεμε ενα επαγγελμα το ξεπερασε η τεχνολογια σημαινει οτι ενα νεο επαγγελμα βγηκε στο προσκυνιο που δινει καλητερες τιμες και εξηπυρετηση.αλλα εδω το θεμα ειναι αλλο δεν το ξεπερασε η τεχνολογια αλλα η πειρατεια που ουσιαστικα ειναι κατι παρανομο..

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα πρεπει να μειωθουν τα κοστοι και οντως και εγω πιστευω στο φιλοτιμο του καταναλωτη.

ερωτηση προς ολους αν με μειωση κοστους ενα βιντεοκλαμπ αντεχε να ειχε αυθημερον ενοικιαση 0.50 και κανονικη 1.5 ποσοι απο εμας δεν θα μπεναν στον κοπο να κατεβασουν ενω μπορουν να το εχουν με 0.50 η 1.5 αντιστοιχα..αλλα οταν τους πουλανε τις ταινιες rental 50+ευρω αναγκαστηκα και αυτοι αυξανουν με την σειρα τους και παει λεγοντας..

επισης για ταινιες πωλησης κανονικα για εμενα θα επρεπε να κανουν ανωτατο 10 ευρω..

παντως γενικα για το ιντερνετ μια αποψη..πριν καπια χρονια μας πεταξαν μεσα σε μια virtual κοινωνια(ιντερνετ) χωρις νομους η ελαχιστους ωστε να μας εθισουν σε αυτο(ναι!ειμαι και εγω πρεζακιας με το νετ  :Razz:  ,χαχα)και τωρα απο οτι καταλαβενω αρχιζουν να το νομιμοποιουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Κι όμως, υπάρχει το φιλότιμο του καταναλωτή, όταν βλέπει ότι αντιμετωπίζεται σωστά και όχι ως εγκληματίας ή ως πρόβατο που απλά πληρώνει. Δηλαδή όταν το προϊόν και η υπηρεσία αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους.


συμφωνω  :One thumb up: 

ειδικα αν μιλαμε για συλλεκτικα πραγματα, θες να το εχεις με το βιβλιαρακι του, την θηκουλα του, ολα

----------


## Anasazi

> συμφωνω 
> 
> ειδικα αν μιλαμε για συλλεκτικα πραγματα, θες να το εχεις με το βιβλιαρακι του, την θηκουλα του, ολα


Τι μου θυμισες τωρα...που ηθελα να αγορασω τα X-Files και μου ειπαν "50 ευρω η season!!"

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## uncharted

> Τι μου θυμισες τωρα...που ηθελα να αγορασω τα X-Files και μου ειπαν "50 ευρω η season!!"


πες τα στον rallye21... γιατι σε εμενα "κανει τον κουφο"  :Wink:

----------


## psytransas

> Τι μου θυμισες τωρα...που ηθελα να αγορασω τα X-Files και μου ειπαν "50 ευρω η season!!"


Εγω που εχω ποσες γνησιες γιατι πρεπει να ΞΑΝΑ-πληρωσω πνευματικα δικαιωματα στο νεο φορματ που λεγεται BD...?  :Whistle: 

Γιατι ετσι πρεπει ?  :Thumb down:  Ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω...

----------


## Anasazi

Παντως σκεφτομουν εχτες την φιλοσοφια του rapidshare...πανεξυπνος ο ιδρυτης.

Προσφερω αποθηκευτικο χωρο,αλλα δηλωνω οτι δεν δεχομαι παρανομα αρχεια και με το που τα εντοπισω,τα σβηνω,σε οποιο βαθμο ειναι δυνατον αυτο.

Με αυτον τον τροπο,εγω δε διωκομαι,οι χρηστες δε διωκονται ετσι κι αλλιως,κι εγω βγαζω εκατομμυρια!! 

Θεος ! ! !  :Respekt:

----------


## britgreek

Οι ιθύνοντες πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβουν ότι στις μέρες που διανύουμε ο κόσμος δεν έχει πολλά χρήματα να του περισσεύουν για να συντηρεί τη βιομηχανία της showbiz. Δεν συμφωνώ με το κατέβασμα παράνομων αρχείων, και ειλικρινά δεν το κάνω. Στο Πανεπιστήμιο που δουλεύω (εξωτερικό) μας υποχρεώνουν να προσκομίζουμε τις άδειες χρήσης των προγραμμάτων που είναι εγκατεστημένα στον υπολογιστή μας για να μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε στο δίκτυό τους και φιλτράρονται όλα τα downloads και η επίσκεψη σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πιθανότητα να χάνει κανείς τη δουλειά του (ή να αποβάλλεται από το Πανεπιστήμιο - αν είναι φοιτητής) αν κατεβάσει παράνομο υλικό. Αν και χρησιμοποιούμε torrent για την ανταλλαγή αρχείων (εργασίες, ακαδημαϊκά έντυπα, υλικό ερευνών), το Πανεπιστήμιο έχει τη δυνατότητα να φιλτράρει τα torrents που κατεβαίνουν και να μπλοκάρει τους "παράνομους" trackers.

Επειδή αυτά θα έρθουν και στην Ελλάδα, κι επειδή τα πάντα καταγράφονται (όσο κι αν δεν το πιστεύετε), σας συνιστώ να είστε προσεκτικοί.

Όμως, εκτός από τη συνείδηση του κόσμου πρέπει και οι υπεύθυνοι να κατανοήσουν ότι μια οικογένεια με 1000 ευρώ εισόδημα, κοιτά πρώτα να καλύψει τις υποχρεώσεις της και τους λογαριασμούς της (καθώς η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών είναι καταχρεωμένη) και μετά να δει τι της μένει για να αγοράσει cd και dvd. Είναι παράλογο να ζητούν 15-50 ευρώ για ψηφιακό μέσο με τα δεδομένα του σήμερα. Βέβαια, το να κατεβάζουμε κι εμείς παράνομα, μας κάνει κλέφτες, όσο κι αν εθελοτυφλούμε. Γι' αυτό έχει χαθεί και η μαγεία του να πηγαίνεις στο δισκοπωλείο και να διαλέγεις αυτό που σε μαγεύει. Όπως επίσης, δεν μπορούμε από τη μια να φωνάζουμε για την ακρίβεια, και να μη βρίσκει κανείς τραπέζι σε club και μπουζούκια επειδή είναι ασφυκτικά γεμάτα. 

Μπράβο στο Γιάννη Πάριο και στο Νότη Σφακιανάκη που έδωσαν τα cd τους δωρεάν.

----------


## stelios4711

> Εγω πιστευω οτι οσο χαμηλη και να ειναι μια τιμη,το μηδενικο κοστος δεν το συναγωνιζεται.


Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το μηδενικό κόστος, τίποτα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο δεν χαρίζεται
Ο "πειρατής" που φοβάται το videoclub έχει 24 adsl σύνδεση έχει premium λογαριασμο στο rapidshare και έχει πληρώσει επίσης extend για 100 GB επιπλέον επίσης αγοράζει στικάκια εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς σκληρούς δίσκους και/ή DVD media και πολλές φορές blueray για να αποθηκεύει αυτά που κατέβασε 
Και το κάνει αυτό γιατί έτσι του είπανε για να τον ψήσουν να βάλει ADSL του είπανε οτι με το ADSL θα κάνει οικονομία γιατί θα κατεβάζει τις ταινίες και τα MP3 του δωρεάν 
Αυτός που έχει απλά μια 2 mbps σύνδεση και δεν πληρώνει τα παραπάνω άντε και να κατεβάσει μια ταινία τον μήνα δεν είναι αυτός που στεναχωρήθηκε το videoclub που τον έχασε από πελάτη 
Αν το videoclub πουλούσε σε μικρό κόστος τα παλιότερα έργα πχ 3€ o σινεφιλ αυτός που θέλει δηλαδή για πελάτη το videoclub θα μπορούσε να αγοράσει με 50-60€ 20+ έργα, δηλαδή περίπου ένα καθε μέρα ούτε 24άρα θα χρειαζόταν ούτε premium rapidshare ούτε σκληρούς και media λέτε να συνέχιζε να ήταν "πειρατής"; θα τον σύμφερε να ήταν "πειρατής"; 
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει συγκεκριμένα λεφτά να ξοδέψει για την διασκέδαση του
Εσείς του ζητάτε ή να κόψει την διασκέδαση του ή να δώσει περισσότερα λεφτά - περισότερα απο αυτά που έχει να ξοδέψει - ε αυτό δεν γίνεται ρε παιδιά ξέρετε τους μισθούς στην Ελλάδα ξέρετε πόσα μπορεί να ξοδέψει ο καταναλωτής - και το ξέρετε καλύτερα από τον ίδιο τον καταναλωτή γιατί αυτή είναι η δουλειά σας 
Δώστε στον κόσμο κάτι εύπεπτο και θα το φάει αυτό που ζητάτε δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα 
Οχι δεν κλείνει η "πειρατεία" τα videoclub ανταγωνιστικά επαγγέλματα όπως ISPs και filetransfer είναι οι υπαίτιοι που κλείνουν τα videoclub και είναι υπαίτιοι γιατί αυτοί μπορούν και δίνουν με λιγότερο κόστος αυτό που ζητάει ο καταναλωτής

----------


## uncharted

> το Πανεπιστήμιο έχει τη δυνατότητα να φιλτράρει τα torrents που κατεβαίνουν και να μπλοκάρει τους "παράνομους" trackers.


πως ακριβως μπλοκαρει torrents με DHT/PEX ?

----------


## britgreek

> πως ακριβως μπλοκαρει torrents με DHT/PEX ?


Δεν έχω ιδέα. Όμως, ενώ μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κανονικά torrents με νόμιμο υλικό, δεν μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε τίποτα από συγκεκριμένους trackers (σχεδόν όλους).

Αν δοκιμάσουμε να το κάνουμε, τότε έρχεται αυτοματοποιημένο email το οποίο αναφέρει ότι επιχειρήσαμε να κατεβάσουμε το χ αρχείο την τάδε ώρα και ότι η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία είναι μη αποδεκτή από τους όρους χρήσης του Πανεπιστημιακού Δικτύου (λέει και κάτι για intranet αλλά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω) και ότι η συγκεκριμένη απόπειρα καταγράφηκε και στάλθηκε στον ΙΤ administrator. Όλα αυτά με Utorrent και με λάπτοπ από Ελλάδα το οποίο συνδέεται στο δίκτυο με πριζούλα στον τοίχο του γραφείου μου. Και σκέψου ότι κατεβάζουμε 1,5Gb σε 10 λεπτά.

Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, οτιδήποτε με κατάληξη .iso, .mp3, .avi, .rar απλά μπλοκάρεται και δεν κατεβαίνει και έρχεται αυτόματα το e-mail. Σκέψου ότι μου έστειλε ο αδελφός μου φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές συμπιεσμένες σε rar και έπρεπε να πάω ο ίδιος στο ΙΤ centre για να τους εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι παράνομες γιατί δεν έρχονταν με τίποτα και μου έστελναν email που ανέφερε ότι τα rar απαγορεύονται. 

Αν βγάζεις άκρη, πες μου κι εμένα, έτσι για να ενημερωθώ. Πάντως να σου πω ότι για να μπούμε στο νετ πρέπει κάθε φορά να κάνουμε login με το username και το password που μας δίνουν. Δηλαδή, με το που βάζεις το καλώδιο στην πρίζα ethernet μόλις ανοίξεις τον browser που χρησιμοποιείς προσπερνά την αρχική σελίδα που έχεις ορίσει, και σε βγάζει πρώτα στην οθόνη login. Αφού κάνουμε login μας προωθεί στην αρχική μας σελίδα. Ακόμα και για το email, το οποίο παίρνουμε μέσω Thunderbird, μόλις ανοίξουμε το πρόγραμμα, ανοίγει και ο προεπιλεγμένος browser για να κάνουμε login. 

Για να συνδεθούμε στο δίκτυο με δικό μας υπολογιστή, δηλώνουμε στην αίτηση
1. το s/n του
2. το κλειδί των windows
3. το κλειδί του office

και υπογράφουμε ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε παράνομο λογισμικό, για να δικαιούμαστε να έχουμε πρόσβαση. Ά, ξέχασα να σας πω ότι η σελίδα του rapidshare δεν ανοίγει καν. Το μόνο που δουλεύει είναι το ifile, και αυτό μέχρι να το μπλοκάρουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν έχω ιδέα. Όμως, ενώ μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κανονικά torrents με νόμιμο υλικό, δεν μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε τίποτα από συγκεκριμένους trackers (σχεδόν όλους).
> 
> Αν δοκιμάσουμε να το κάνουμε, τότε έρχεται αυτοματοποιημένο email το οποίο αναφέρει ότι επιχειρήσαμε να κατεβάσουμε το χ αρχείο την τάδε ώρα και ότι η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία είναι μη αποδεκτή από τους όρους χρήσης του Πανεπιστημιακού Δικτύου (λέει και κάτι για intranet αλλά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω) και ότι η συγκεκριμένη απόπειρα καταγράφηκε και στάλθηκε στον ΙΤ administrator. Όλα αυτά με Utorrent και με λάπτοπ από Ελλάδα το οποίο συνδέεται στο δίκτυο με πριζούλα στον τοίχο του γραφείου μου. Και σκέψου ότι κατεβάζουμε 1,5Gb σε 10 λεπτά.


υπαρχουν 2 κατηγοριες torrents:
1) τα private
2) τα public (δουλευουν και χωρις tracker)

τα πρωτα γινεται να τα μπλοκαρουν, υπαρχουν και ISPs στο εξωτερικο οπου αλλαζουν on-the-fly με deep packet inspection το URL του tracker σε καποιον τοπικο, για πιο γρηγορο κατεβασμα

τα δευτερα δεν κοβονται απο οσο γνωριζω...




> Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, οτιδήποτε με κατάληξη .iso, .mp3, .avi, .rar απλά μπλοκάρεται και δεν κατεβαίνει και έρχεται αυτόματα το e-mail. Σκέψου ότι μου έστειλε ο αδελφός μου φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές συμπιεσμένες σε rar και έπρεπε να πάω ο ίδιος στο ΙΤ centre για να τους εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι παράνομες γιατί δεν έρχονταν με τίποτα και μου έστελναν email που ανέφερε ότι τα rar απαγορεύονται.


μαλλον λες για το email που σου παραχωρει το πανεπιστημιο, σωστα?

σε καποιο free ανεξαρτητο email (π.χ. gmail) δεν μπορουν να το κανουν αυτο

----------


## britgreek

> υπαρχουν 2 κατηγοριες torrents:
> 1) τα private
> 2) τα public (δουλευουν και χωρις tracker)
> 
> τα πρωτα γινεται να τα μπλοκαρουν, υπαρχουν και ISPs στο εξωτερικο οπου αλλαζουν on-the-fly με deep packet inspection το URL του tracker σε καποιον τοπικο, για πιο γρηγορο κατεβασμα
> 
> τα δευτερα δεν κοβονται απο οσο γνωριζω...
> 
> 
> ...


Κι όμως φίλε μου, αναφέρομαι και στο gmail γιατί αυτό χρησιμοποιώ καθώς ταξιδεύω 4-5 φορές το μήνα στο εξωτερικό για διαλέξεις. Και απλά είναι ρυθμισμένο να το παίρνω μέσω thunderbird. Τώρα, το πώς γίνεται αυτό, δεν το ξέρω καν. Του Πανεπιστημίου το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για να κάνω login για να έχω πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Από attachments, μου επιτρέπει μόνο pdf, office και zip χωρίς κωδικό. Εννοώ ότι αν μου στείλεις εσύ ένα attachment με κατάληξη .rar, θα λάβω αυτόματα μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσω, σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης. Άρα, φιλτράρει και τα email που λαμβάνω (ή μάλλον, προσπαθώ να λάβω).

Από το σπίτι μου, όμως, εκεί όταν συνδέομαι δεν έχω κανένα περιορισμό. Απλά είναι σχετικά αργή η ταχύτητα και λείπω τις περισσότερες ώρες.

----------


## rallye21

> Οχι δεν κλείνει η "πειρατεία" τα videoclub ανταγωνιστικά επαγγέλματα όπως ISPs και filetransfer είναι οι υπαίτιοι που κλείνουν τα videoclub και είναι υπαίτιοι γιατί αυτοί μπορούν και δίνουν με λιγότερο κόστος αυτό που ζητάει ο καταναλωτής


αυτο που ζηταει ο καταναλωτης ναι αλλα χωρις να εχουν την δικαιοδοσια να το διανειμουν..μην πεζουμε με τις λεξεις ημαρτον δλδ..αν θες να κανουμε σοβαροι κουβεντα να δινεις απαντησεις με σοβαρα επειχηρηματα..(δεν σου κανω επιθεση αλλαμην πεζεις με την νοημοσυνη μου)
οταν λεω αλλο επαγγελμα ανταγωνιστηκο ενοω π.χ να υπηρχε ενα σοβαρο video on demand να μου προσφερει μεγαλη ποικιλια και σε καλη τιμη και χωρις να εχω dis. καθε 3 και λιγο..  :RTFM: 

δεν ειμαι προστατης των βιντεοκλαμπ  :No no:  ισα ισα με τοσα που εχω κατεβασει ειμαι αυτοματος εχθρος τους αλλα να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο..

το θεμα ειναι και συμφωνουν ολοι πιστευω σε αυτο οτι δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρες και συμφερουσες προτασεις να ανταγωνιστουν την πειρατεια ειναι πολυ απλο..  :Wink:

----------


## uncharted

> Κι όμως φίλε μου, αναφέρομαι και στο gmail γιατί αυτό χρησιμοποιώ καθώς ταξιδεύω 4-5 φορές το μήνα στο εξωτερικό για διαλέξεις. Και απλά είναι ρυθμισμένο να το παίρνω μέσω thunderbird. Τώρα, το πώς γίνεται αυτό, δεν το ξέρω καν. Του Πανεπιστημίου το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για να κάνω login για να έχω πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Από attachments, μου επιτρέπει μόνο pdf, office και zip χωρίς κωδικό. Εννοώ ότι αν μου στείλεις εσύ ένα attachment με κατάληξη .rar, θα λάβω αυτόματα μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσω, σύμφωνα με τους όρους χρήσης. Άρα, φιλτράρει και τα email που λαμβάνω (ή μάλλον, προσπαθώ να λάβω).
> 
> Από το σπίτι μου, όμως, εκεί όταν συνδέομαι δεν έχω κανένα περιορισμό. Απλά είναι σχετικά αργή η ταχύτητα και λείπω τις περισσότερες ώρες.


χμμμ, απιστευτο να κανουν τοσο sniffing  :Thinking: 

δοκιμασε να βαλεις SSL στο pop3 (port 995) και TLS στο smtp (port 587), αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη..

----------


## britgreek

> χμμμ, απιστευτο να κανουν τοσο sniffing 
> 
> δοκιμασε να βαλεις SSL στο pop3 (port 995) και TLS στο smtp (port 587), αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη..



Έτσι είναι ήδη φίλε μου.

----------


## Runner25

> Ο φίλος έκατσε και έγραψε όλα αυτά....(μεταφορά από άλλο forum)...
> 
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απόψεις και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα έχω πάρει ...
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι εδώ με ευκολία μηδενίζουν τους πάντες. "Μας τα πέρνουν, είναι κλέφτες, τα βγάζουν από αλλού, υπάρχει μια διεθνής συνομωσία από πίσω, παράγει ο Spielberg για να πλουτήσει η Intel, κλπ". Τολμώ να τις χαρακτηρίσω κλασσικές εγωπαθείς συμπεριφορές. Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι ελάχιστοι από εσάς εκτιμούν τη δουλειά που προηγείται της εμφάνισης ενός προϊόντος, είτε αυτό λέγεται τραγούδι, είτε λέγεται πίνακας, είτε λέγεται software.
> 
> Κάποτε μια κοπέλα πετυχε τον Πικάσο να ζωγραφίζει σε ενα πάρκο της Ν.Υόρκης. Χαρούμενη, του ζήτησε να της κάνει ένα γρήγορο πορτραίτο. Αυτός την κοίταξε για μερικά λεπτά, έπιασε το κάρβουνο και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα έκανε με 2-3 γραμμές το πορτραίτο της.
> 
> ...



εδω καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο αλλα ως ενος σημειου ο καλλιτεχνης ιδρωνει προσπαθει να δημιουργησει και ενα και δυο χρονια καποιες φορες και ολακαιρη ζωη αλλα δεν περιμενει ο ιδιος αντικρυσμα σε λεφτα αλλα σε αποδοχη να τον καταλαβουν να τον υποστηριξουν αυτα ειναι για ενα καλλιτεχνη τα υπολοιπα ειναι για τις διαφορες εταιριες καποτε ανυσηχουσα οτι η μουσικη που κατεβαζω κοβει λεφτα απο τα γκρουπ αλλα μετα καταλαβα οτι απο τις πωλησεις τα παιρνουν οι δισκογραφικες ενω τα γκρουπ ζουν απο τα Live οποτε για μενα οσον αναφορα το ηθικο κοματι ειμαι ενταξει 
σιγα μην αγοραζα 290 giga μουσικη σε cd που θα τα βαλω πως θα τα πληρωσω και στο κατω κατω εγω πιστευω πως ο ιδιος Ο ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ(ΟΧΙ Ο ΚΑΡΒΕΛΑΣ Η Η ΒΑΝΔΗ) γουσταρει να ακουγεται η μουσικη και αμα ειναι ωραιος θα παω και στο live

----------


## amoydar

> Σαφώς και δεν του τα χρωστούσες. Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι πολλά, απλά δεν το παίρνεις. Αυτό όμως είναι διαφορετικό, από το να σπάσει την βιτρίνα και να του το κλέψεις επειδή δεν εγκρίνεις την τιμή που έβαλε.
> 
> 
> Όσο για τη διαφορά τιμής, προφανώς είσαι μισθωτός, και δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι με το επιπλέον κέρδος (σε σχέση με το ιντερνετικό κατάστημα) ο έμπορος προσπαθεί να καλύψει τα τεράστια ενοίκια, τους επιπλέον υπαλλήλους, το κόστος των επίπλων και της διακόσμησης, του στοκ που δεν ξέρει αν, πότε και σε τί τιμή θα το πουλήσει, τον Αύγουστο που είναι νεκρός μήνας, και το δώρο των Χριστουγέννων που εσύ το παίρνεις αυτονόητα.
> 
> Το να δαιμονοποιείς το κέρδος του εμπόρου είναι λάθος. Και σου μιλάει ένας ιδιοκτήτης ιντερνετικού καταστήματος !
> 
> 
> Και για να στο δώσω να καταλάβεις, σε ρωτάω: τί δουλειά κάνεις και πόσα παίρνεις ? Και πριν μου απαντήσεις, σε προλαβαίνω: ένας Κινέζος δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει τη δική σου δουλειά, με τα μισά λεφτά (εδώ στην Ελλάδα, μένοντας σε ένα ημιυπόγεια, χωρίς αμάξι και χωρίς διακοπές το καλοκαίρι) ?  Φυσικά και θα μπορούσε. Άρα, με τη δική σου λογική, είσαι ένας κλεφταρας, που ζητάει τα διπλά από έναν Κινέζο για την ίδια δουλειά... Και γιατί να στα δώσω ρε φίλε ? Στα χρωστάω ? Εγώ αν ήμουν εργοδότης θα σε απέλυα, και θα ήσουν στο σύνταγμα να φωνάζεις για το σύστημα. 
> ...


Ειλικρινά δεν ήθελα να παρέμβω μιας και ο φίλος με θεώρησε ηλιθιο και είπα να σταματήσω αλλά...έχω κουραστεί πραγματικά να ακούω διακιολογίες για το κέρδος του εμποράκου. 'Ημαρτον ρε πέδες. Ήμαρτον.

Τα στοιχεία που λένε πως οι εμποράκοι στην Ελλάδα δηλώνουν εισόδημα 10Κ και οι μισθωτοί 14Κ τα είδατε? Αν ήμουνα εγώ εμπορακος και έβλεπα την κατάσταση αυτή θα παράταγα το μαγαζί να γίνω υπάλληλος να πέρνω και 4Κ περισσότερα. Ήμαρτον δλδ.  Μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε πλέον.  Εκτός αν ο φίλος νομίζει πως τα στοιχεία αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα και οι μισθωτοί είναι οι προνομιουχοι ενώ οι έμποροι οι αδικημένοι τουτης εδω της κοινωνίας. 

Ήμαρτον.

----------


## Runner25

βλεπω το κακο να ερχετε καταπανω μας με δρασκελιες...... μα ελεος σκοταδισμος και μεσαιωνας στο ιντερνετ γιατι αυτο μυριζομαι να μας τα κλεισουν ολα και το ιντερνετ να χασει ολη του τη μαγεια και να μεινει ενα φινο τεχνολογικο αλλα στεγνο κατασκευασμα τωρα θα μου πεις η πειρατεια ειναι η μαγεια οχι βεβαια η μαγεια ειναι η ελευθερια της επιλογης να κατεβασω κατι που εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα και ας ειμαι και παρανομος.

----------


## Simpleton

> Δεν έχω ιδέα. Όμως, ενώ μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κανονικά torrents με νόμιμο υλικό, δεν μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε τίποτα από συγκεκριμένους trackers (σχεδόν όλους).
> (...)
> Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, οτιδήποτε με κατάληξη .iso, .mp3, .avi, .rar απλά μπλοκάρεται και δεν κατεβαίνει και έρχεται αυτόματα το e-mail. Σκέψου ότι μου έστειλε ο αδελφός μου φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές συμπιεσμένες σε rar και έπρεπε να πάω ο ίδιος στο ΙΤ centre για να τους εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι παράνομες γιατί δεν έρχονταν με τίποτα και μου έστελναν email που ανέφερε ότι τα rar απαγορεύονται. 
> 
> Αν βγάζεις άκρη, πες μου κι εμένα, έτσι για να ενημερωθώ. Πάντως να σου πω ότι για να μπούμε στο νετ πρέπει κάθε φορά να κάνουμε login με το username και το password που μας δίνουν. Δηλαδή, με το που βάζεις το καλώδιο στην πρίζα ethernet μόλις ανοίξεις τον browser που χρησιμοποιείς προσπερνά την αρχική σελίδα που έχεις ορίσει, και σε βγάζει πρώτα στην οθόνη login. Αφού κάνουμε login μας προωθεί στην αρχική μας σελίδα. Ακόμα και για το email, το οποίο παίρνουμε μέσω Thunderbird, μόλις ανοίξουμε το πρόγραμμα, ανοίγει και ο προεπιλεγμένος browser για να κάνουμε login. 
> 
> Για να συνδεθούμε στο δίκτυο με δικό μας υπολογιστή, δηλώνουμε στην αίτηση
> 1. το s/n του
> 2. το κλειδί των windows
> ...


Τότε το πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να δημιουργεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε αρκετούς φοιτητές, διότι υπάρχει μια χαρά νόμιμο περιεχόμενο σε .iso (π.χ. διανομές Linux) και σε .avi (http://www.legaltorrents.com). Το θεωρώ παρατραβηγμένο αυτό. Είπες ότι τα αρχεία .zip πρέπει να είναι χωρίς κωδικό, αυτό σημαίνει ότι διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να κοιτάζουν το περιεχόμενο τους; 

Στον υπολογιστή χρειάστηκε να εγκαταστήσεις κάτι; Διότι απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν γίνεται να ανοίγει μαζί με το Thunderbird αυτόματα και κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Kurozuka

> εδω καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο αλλα ως ενος σημειου ο καλλιτεχνης ιδρωνει προσπαθει να δημιουργησει και ενα και δυο χρονια καποιες φορες και ολακαιρη ζωη αλλα δεν περιμενει ο ιδιος αντικρυσμα σε λεφτα αλλα σε αποδοχη να τον καταλαβουν να τον υποστηριξουν αυτα ειναι για ενα καλλιτεχνη τα υπολοιπα ειναι για τις διαφορες εταιριες καποτε ανυσηχουσα οτι η μουσικη που κατεβαζω κοβει λεφτα απο τα γκρουπ αλλα μετα καταλαβα οτι απο τις πωλησεις τα παιρνουν οι δισκογραφικες ενω τα γκρουπ ζουν απο τα Live οποτε για μενα οσον αναφορα το ηθικο κοματι ειμαι ενταξει 
> σιγα μην αγοραζα 290 giga μουσικη σε cd που θα τα βαλω πως θα τα πληρωσω και στο κατω κατω εγω πιστευω πως ο ιδιος Ο ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ(ΟΧΙ Ο ΚΑΡΒΕΛΑΣ Η Η ΒΑΝΔΗ) γουσταρει να ακουγεται η μουσικη και αμα ειναι ωραιος θα παω και στο live


2 πραγματα θα σου πω.
1)καταλαβαινω οτι <ιδρωνει> ενας καλλιτεχνης για το εργο του αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ουτε το 40% των εσοδων απο το cd του δεν τα παιρνει αυτος.Αρα τα περνουν αλλοι που αμφιβαλλω εαν ιδρωνουν(emi/sony).Με αλλα λογια θα μπορουσαν καλλιστα να μειωσουν τιμες.
2)Και το πιο σημαντικο κατ'εμε.Απο την στιγμη που πληρωνω τελος πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας στο καθε αδειο cd και mp3 player,τοτε τους εχω ξεπληρωσει με το παραπανω .Δεν γινεται να πληρωνουμε απο πριν ενα τετοιου ειδους <προστιμο> και να το παραβλεπουμε.Ας μην το ειχαν καν και τοτε θα το σκεφτομουν κατα το ποσο ειναι παρανομο το κατεβασμα


Off Topic


		Η πλακα ειναι οτι ο νεαρος που ειχε το greek fun ειναι φιλος μου....πρεπει να τον παρω κανα τηλεφωνο να δω τι εγινε με αυτον

----------


## britgreek

> Τότε το πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να δημιουργεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε αρκετούς φοιτητές, διότι υπάρχει μια χαρά νόμιμο περιεχόμενο σε .iso (π.χ. διανομές Linux) και σε .avi (http://www.legaltorrents.com). Το θεωρώ παρατραβηγμένο αυτό. Είπες ότι τα αρχεία .zip πρέπει να είναι χωρίς κωδικό, αυτό σημαίνει ότι διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να κοιτάζουν το περιεχόμενο τους; 
> 
> Στον υπολογιστή χρειάστηκε να εγκαταστήσεις κάτι; Διότι απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν γίνεται να ανοίγει μαζί με το Thunderbird αυτόματα και κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα.


Το κοίταξα πριν από λίγο αυτό με τις διανομές linux. Το ubuntu κατεβαίνει κανονικά, άρα υπάρχει κάποιου είδους filtering-monitoring. Επίσης, σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι αν στείλουμε αρχεία μέσω Live Messenger έρχονται κανονικά. Με τους φοιτητές δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα στις εστίες που έχουν net στο δωμάτιό τους.

Όχι, δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα εν γνώσει μου. 

Επειδή βγαίνουμε off-topic (πρώτος εγώ), ας συνεχίσουμε μέσω pm αν θέλεις.

----------


## Anasazi

Kαι για να μιλησουμε και λιγο για τους καημενους καλλιτεχνες...

Σε νυχτερινο κεντρο της Λημνου (!!) ο τραγουδιστης παιρνει 600 ευρω τη βραδια!!!

Και επειδη καταγομαι απο το ιδιο χωριο με το μουσικο αστερι της Λημνου,και ειμαστε και γνωστοι και μιλαμε καθε μερα το καλοκαιρι...οταν παει για ενα live στην Πατρα π.χ. μεσα στο καλοκαιρι και παιρνει μερικες χιλιαδες ευρω,δεν βλεπω να τον νοιαζει και πολυ η πειρατεια!  :Whistle: 

Οταν η Πεγκυ Ζηνα παιρνει απο τα live 7.000 ευρω ΤΗ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ...ποσο να προβληματιζεται για τις πωλησεις των CD της,αληθεια?  :Thinking:

----------


## Just_Nikos

Οι τραγουδιστες εχουν ελαχιστο χάσιμο απο τα cd.H ολη φαση ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιουν οι δισκογραφικές τα "πνευματικα δικαιώματα" για να υπερασπιστούν τα δικά τους οικονομικά συμφέροντα.

Τωρα οσον αφορα το software ποσοι αραγε χρησιμοποιούν γνήσια windows και λοιπα προγραματα απο αυτους που κατηγορουν την πειρατια?Σχεδόν ολοι...

Εχει τυχει να δω σε φόρουμ (όχι στο adslgr , σε ενα άλλο) να παραπονιουνται για membership που κόστιζε 1-2 ευρο για μια ζωη..... :Mad: 

Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του έλληνα ,δεν αλλάζει ,θέλει τα πάντα τζάμπα και ας φωνάζει δημοσίως(οπως καναν καποιοι απο εδω περα ,ονοματα δε λεμε)  οτι και καλα ειναι ηθικος και σκεπτεται το καλλιτεχνη που ιδρωσε και τριχες κατσαρες.

----------


## Anasazi

> Οι τραγουδιστες εχουν ελαχιστο χάσιμο απο τα cd.H ολη φαση ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιουν οι δισκογραφικές τα "πνευματικα δικαιώματα" για να υπερασπιστούν τα δικά τους οικονομικά συμφέροντα.
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα το software ποσοι αραγε χρησιμοποιούν γνήσια windows και λοιπα προγραματα απο αυτους που κατηγορουν την πειρατια?Σχεδόν ολοι...
> 
> *Εχει τυχει να δω σε φόρουμ (όχι στο adslgr , σε ενα άλλο) να παραπονιουνται για membership που κόστιζε 1-2 ευρο για μια ζωη....*.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του έλληνα ,δεν αλλάζει ,θέλει τα πάντα τζάμπα και ας φωνάζει δημοσίως(οπως καναν καποιοι απο εδω περα ,ονοματα δε λεμε)  οτι και καλα ειναι ηθικος και σκεπτεται το καλλιτεχνη που ιδρωσε και τριχες κατσαρες.


ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ! ! ! !  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## amoydar

> Οι τραγουδιστες εχουν ελαχιστο χάσιμο απο τα cd.H ολη φαση ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιουν οι δισκογραφικές τα "πνευματικα δικαιώματα" για να υπερασπιστούν τα δικά τους οικονομικά συμφέροντα.
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα το software ποσοι αραγε χρησιμοποιούν γνήσια windows και λοιπα προγραματα απο αυτους που κατηγορουν την πειρατια?Σχεδόν ολοι...
> 
> Εχει τυχει να δω σε φόρουμ (όχι στο adslgr , σε ενα άλλο) να παραπονιουνται για membership που κόστιζε 1-2 ευρο για μια ζωη.....
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η νοοτροπια του έλληνα ,δεν αλλάζει ,θέλει τα πάντα τζάμπα και ας φωνάζει δημοσίως(οπως καναν καποιοι απο εδω περα ,ονοματα δε λεμε)  οτι και καλα ειναι ηθικος και σκεπτεται το καλλιτεχνη που ιδρωσε και τριχες κατσαρες.


Έτσι είναι ρε μαν καλά τα λες. Όλοι μας έχουμε πειρατικά win, office, nero και ότι αλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς και μετά λέμε για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των καλλιτεχνών και  αρλούμπες. Λες και κανείς δεν έχει αντιγράψει κασέτες, βιντεοκασέτες, cd κτλ.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Οχι δεν κλείνει η "πειρατεία" τα videoclub ανταγωνιστικά επαγγέλματα όπως ISPs και filetransfer είναι οι υπαίτιοι που κλείνουν τα videoclub και είναι υπαίτιοι γιατί αυτοί μπορούν και δίνουν με λιγότερο κόστος αυτό που ζητάει ο καταναλωτής


Δεν δίνουν με χαμηλότερο κόστος αυτά που θέλει ο καταναλωτής, αλλά κλέβει και του τα δίνει φθηνότερα. Αν έχει τα κότσια ο isp ας πάει να αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα και τα λέμε.

----------


## RePlay

> Οι ιθύνοντες πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβουν ότι στις μέρες που διανύουμε ο κόσμος δεν έχει πολλά χρήματα να του περισσεύουν για να συντηρεί τη βιομηχανία της showbiz. Δεν συμφωνώ με το κατέβασμα παράνομων αρχείων, και ειλικρινά δεν το κάνω. Στο Πανεπιστήμιο που δουλεύω (εξωτερικό) μας υποχρεώνουν να προσκομίζουμε τις άδειες χρήσης των προγραμμάτων που είναι εγκατεστημένα στον υπολογιστή μας για να μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε στο δίκτυό τους και φιλτράρονται όλα τα downloads και η επίσκεψη σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πιθανότητα να χάνει κανείς τη δουλειά του (ή να αποβάλλεται από το Πανεπιστήμιο - αν είναι φοιτητής) αν κατεβάσει παράνομο υλικό.


Αυτά που σας κάνουν είναι χουντικές και φασιστικές πρακτικές.Απορώ με τέτοια λογοκρισία γιατί δεν διαμαρτύρεστε...




> Είναι παράλογο να ζητούν 15-50 ευρώ για ψηφιακό μέσο με τα δεδομένα του σήμερα. Όπως επίσης, δεν μπορούμε από τη μια να φωνάζουμε για την ακρίβεια, και να μη βρίσκει κανείς τραπέζι σε club και μπουζούκια επειδή είναι ασφυκτικά γεμάτα.


Εδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,τα club και όλα τα ξενυχτάδικα είναι γεμάτα.Και αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που επιμένω ότι οι καλλιτέχνες την βγάζουν μια χαρά.Δεν ποντάρουν από τις πωλήσεις των cd αλλά από τις live εμφανίσεις. Οι μόνοι που ζημιώνονται είναι οι χαρτογιακάδες,τα golden boyz των δισκογραφικών εταιριών.Αφού τόσα χρόνια μας καταλήστευαν και έτρωγαν με χρυσά κουτάλια,τώρα τους κακοφαίνεται.





> Μπράβο στο Γιάννη Πάριο και στο Νότη Σφακιανάκη που έδωσαν τα cd τους δωρεάν.


Έννοια σου και ο Πάριος και ο Νότης πληρώθηκαν ΑΔΡΑ για τα νέα τους cd.Δεν τα βγάλαν στην εφημερίδα για την ψυχή της μάνας τους.Εδώ μια φορά βάλαν παλιά τραγούδια του Ρέμου σε κυριακάτικη και τσίμπησε 300 χιλιάρικα παρακαλώ.Ο Πάριος και ο Νότης την είχαν ψυλλιαστεί την δουλειά και ήξεραν ότι θα ήταν πολύ πιο κερδοφόρο από το να τα κυκλοφορήσουν στην αγορά και να πάρουν ψίχουλα. :Whistle:  




> Εχει τυχει να δω σε φόρουμ (όχι στο adslgr , σε ενα άλλο) να παραπονιουνται για membership που κόστιζε 1-2 ευρο για μια ζωη.....


Και πολύ καλά κάναν όσοι φωνάζαν.Εκτός από το γεγονός ότι τα λειτουργικά έξοδα βγαίνουν από διαφημίσεις,πως θα αναγκάσεις τον άλλο να μπει σε ολόκληρη φασαρία με paypal κτλπ? Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που δεν ξέρουν πως δουλεύει το όλο σύστημα




> Τιμές για αγορά αυθεντικού dvd όχι πανω απο 10 ευρω για καινούργια και 3 ευρώ για τις παλιές (ανω του ενός ετους).
> Κίνητρα σε όσους εχουν αγορασμένο dvd να παρουν την ταινία σε blue-ray πχ με 3-5 ευρώ κτλ.


Ρε φίλε αυτό που λες θα ήταν ιδανικό αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε bluray disk σε αυτήν την τιμή? Ούτε το κόστος δεν θα βγάζαν,μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα :Cool: 
http://www.plaisio.gr/Consumables/CD...ks/Blu-Ray.htm

----------


## psytransas

> Δεν δίνουν με χαμηλότερο κόστος αυτά που θέλει ο καταναλωτής, αλλά κλέβει και του τα δίνει φθηνότερα. Αν έχει τα κότσια ο isp ας πάει να αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα και τα λέμε.


Παντως οπως βλεπεις δε του βγαινει και εντελως δωρεαν η απολαυση... :Wink: 

Ισως και ακριβοτερα, αλλα με μεγαλυτερη ευκολια και ποιοτητα.

Το ιδιο κλεψιμο εκαναν και τα videoclub για να μη ξεχνιομαστε.

Επισης κλεψιμο ειναι να πληρωνεις 2 και 3 φορες τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα για να απολαυσεις το ιδιο προιον.

Επισης καταβαλουμε για πνευματικα για καθε αγορα CD/DVD καθως και διαφορων multimedia συσκευων.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Τα Video club που είχαν αντίγραφα είχαν και τις επιπτώσεις. Η ΕΠΟΕ δεν αστειεύονταν. Κατευθείαν αυτόφωρο και σε πολλούς έπεσαν πρόστιμα πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ.

----------


## ArchAngel

Κι εγώ ρωτάω με το φτωχό μου μυαλό.
Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν και τόσοι πολοί DVD αντιγραφής για την TV τους. 
Με το που θα έρθει η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση θα μπορεί ο καθένας να βάλει ένα εξ δίσκο στον αποκωδικοποιητή του και να καταγράφει ότι θέλει από τα προγράμματα που προβάλει η τηλεόραση, (ταινίες , αγώνες κτλ) .

Αυτό είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο??

Θα μου πείτε και τόσα χρόνια με τα VCR μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε. Αλλά τότε ποιος ήξερε για πνευματικά δικαιώματα και ιστορίες......

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα Video club που είχαν αντίγραφα είχαν και τις επιπτώσεις. Η ΕΠΟΕ δεν αστειεύονταν. Κατευθείαν αυτόφωρο και σε πολλούς έπεσαν πρόστιμα πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ.


Σε ποια χωρα εγινε αυτο? 

Γιατι στην γειτονια μου ξερω 3 video club που το κανουν ακομα αυτο  :Whistle:

----------


## button

*britgreek* και τι κάνετε με ίντερνετ  σκυπε νομίζω επιτρέπετε

----------


## Simpleton

> Κι εγώ ρωτάω με το φτωχό μου μυαλό.
> Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν και τόσοι πολοί DVD αντιγραφής για την TV τους. 
> Με το που θα έρθει η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση θα μπορεί ο καθένας να βάλει ένα εξ δίσκο στον αποκωδικοποιητή του και να καταγράφει ότι θέλει από τα προγράμματα που προβάλει η τηλεόραση, (ταινίες , αγώνες κτλ) .
> 
> Αυτό είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο??
> 
> Θα μου πείτε και τόσα χρόνια με τα VCR μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε. Αλλά τότε ποιος ήξερε για πνευματικά δικαιώματα και ιστορίες......


Ψηφιακή τεχνολογία = τέλειο έδαφος για συστήματα DRM:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-CPCM

----------


## Just_Nikos

> ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ! ! ! !


Αδερφε για την ακριβεια ηταν 1$!
70cents δηλαδη :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Anasazi

Μολις πληροφορηθηκα οτι το gamato.info μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας θα επανελθει.

Μαλλον τελικα κατι τετοια περιστατικα ειναι η καλυτερη διαφημιση.

Υ.Γ. Επειδη πλεον θα βγω εξω απο το σπιτι εγω για να χωρεσουν τα DVD και οι σκληροι μου...το Blu Ray Recorder αξιζει τα λεφτα του? Εχει κανεις αποψη?

----------


## uncharted

> Ρε φίλε αυτό που λες θα ήταν ιδανικό αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε bluray disk σε αυτήν την τιμή? Ούτε το κόστος δεν θα βγάζαν,μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα
> http://www.plaisio.gr/Consumables/CD...ks/Blu-Ray.htm


οι τιμες των εγγραψιμων blu-ray ειναι *πλασματικες και φουσκωμενες επιτηδες* (οπως και των dvd dual-layer χρονια τωρα)
αποδειξη?
αγορασα ps3 game (γνησιο, δεν υπαρχουν αντιγραφες) το οποιο ειναι BD-ROM 50GB, με λιγοτερο απο €20
για ξαναδες ποσο εχει το αντιστοιχο εγγραψιμο...  :Wink: 

τα συμπερασματα δικα σου




> Υ.Γ. Επειδη πλεον θα βγω εξω απο το σπιτι εγω για να χωρεσουν τα DVD και οι σκληροι μου...το Blu Ray Recorder αξιζει τα λεφτα του? Εχει κανεις αποψη?


κατηγορηματικα ΟΧΙ, διαβασε παραπανω  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> οι τιμες των εγγραψιμων blu-ray ειναι *πλασματικες και φουσκωμενες επιτηδες* (οπως και των dvd dual-layer χρονια τωρα)
> αποδειξη?
> αγορασα ps3 game (γνησιο, δεν υπαρχουν αντιγραφες) το οποιο ειναι BD-ROM 50GB, με λιγοτερο απο €20
> για ξαναδες ποσο εχει το αντιστοιχο εγγραψιμο... 
> 
> τα συμπερασματα δικα σου
> 
> 
> κατηγορηματικα ΟΧΙ, διαβασε παραπανω


Ειδα οτι εχει περιπου 8 ευρω το καθε αδειο! ( Η εκανα λαθος? )

Δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικη η τιμη.Αν σκεφτεις οτι στο χωρο των 10 απλων,εχεις 1.

Αλλα απο την αλλη...με 8 ευρω παιρνεις περιπου 30 των 4.7...  :Thinking: 

Ας περιμενω λιγο ακομα,λοιπον  :Razz: 

Καλα,αυτο με τα παιχνιδια του PS3 ειναι η μεγιστη απατη.

Επειδη κι εγω εχω,εχω πετυχει κατι τετοιες τιμες,επισης.

Αλλα ειπαμε...εμεις οφειλουμε να ειμαστε σωστοι απεναντι στις εταιρειες!!  :ROFL:

----------


## uncharted

> Ειδα οτι εχει περιπου 8 ευρω το καθε αδειο! ( Η εκανα λαθος? )
> 
> Δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικη η τιμη.Αν σκεφτεις οτι στο χωρο των 10 απλων,εχεις 1.
> 
> Αλλα απο την αλλη...με 8 ευρω παιρνεις περιπου 30 των 4.7... 
> 
> Ας περιμενω λιγο ακομα,λοιπον 
> 
> Καλα,αυτο με τα παιχνιδια του PS3 ειναι η μεγιστη απατη.
> ...


για δες καλυτερα -> http://www.plaisio.gr/Consumables/CD...X-20101841.htm

ειπα οτι το game ειναι 50GB (dual layer)  :Wink: 

εχω βρει και games των 25GB (single layer) με €12...

να λοιπον που σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν υφισταται πειρατεια
αλλα ακομα κι αν γινοταν τσιπαρισμα στο ps3, ποιος θα εδινε περισσοτερα λεφτα για το αντιγραμμενο?

*τα εγγραψιμα blu-ray ειναι απατη.-*  :Lock:

----------


## Anasazi

Εγω ειδα αυτο : 

http://www.plaisio.gr/Consumables/CD...b-2X-43613.htm

Αλλα και παλι...ειναι λιγο τραγικο το θεμα,οντως.

Που θα παει ομως...θα πεσουν κι αυτα καποτε κατακορυφα! ! !

----------


## uncharted

> Εγω ειδα αυτο : 
> 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/Consumables/CD...b-2X-43613.htm
> 
> Αλλα και παλι...ειναι λιγο τραγικο το θεμα,οντως.
> 
> Που θα παει ομως...θα πεσουν κι αυτα καποτε κατακορυφα! ! !


ναι, αυτο ειναι 25αρι ομως...

τα εγγραψιμα dvd dual layer εχεις δει να εχουν πεσει σε λογικη τιμη τοσα χρονια? γιατι αραγε?
μηπως γιατι οι περισσοτερες ταινιες ειναι σε δισκακια 8.5GB?  :Whistle:

----------


## Anasazi

> ναι, αυτο ειναι 25αρι ομως...
> 
> τα εγγραψιμα dvd dual layer εχεις δει να εχουν πεσει σε λογικη τιμη τοσα χρονια? γιατι αραγε?
> μηπως γιατι οι περισσοτερες ταινιες ειναι σε δισκακια 8.5GB?


Τα DL θυμαμαι αρχικα εκαναν γυρω στα 6 ευρω,τωρα βρισκω και με 1.5!!

----------


## uncharted

> Τα DL θυμαμαι αρχικα εκαναν γυρω στα 6 ευρω,τωρα βρισκω και με 1.5!!


θεωρεις λογικη τιμη το €1,5 οταν ενα ποιοτικο εγγραψιμο DVD 4.7GB κανει €0,20?
€0,50 το πολυ θα επρεπε να ειχαν τα DL

οι εφημεριδες πως δινουν ταινιες γνησιες με €1 και ειναι και DL?
ιδια κλεψια με τα blu-ray ειναι, ειναι παραλογο να βγαινει πιο φτηνο το γνησιο

----------


## button

> Έτσι είναι ρε μαν καλά τα λες. Όλοι μας έχουμε πειρατικά win, office, nero και ότι αλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς και μετά λέμε για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των καλλιτεχνών και  αρλούμπες. Λες και κανείς δεν έχει αντιγράψει κασέτες, βιντεοκασέτες, cd κτλ.


εγώ έχω γνήσια XP pro σε netbook και vista κάπου στα κουτιά  επίσης το nero 7 γνήσιο και το COD4 and BATTLEFIED 2  complet colection 

θεωρούμε  πιρατης  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θεωρεις λογικη τιμη το €1,5 οταν ενα ποιοτικο εγγραψιμο DVD 4.7GB κανει €0,20?
> €0,50 το πολυ θα επρεπε να ειχαν τα DL
> 
> οι εφημεριδες πως δινουν ταινιες γνησιες με €1 και ειναι και DL?
> ιδια κλεψια με τα blu-ray ειναι, ειναι παραλογο να βγαινει πιο φτηνο το γνησιο


2€ έχει στο ΓΕΡΜΑνΟ



Off Topic


		Katarxin tha ithela na eyxaristiso olous gia tin ipostiriksi sas!!
an kai adikos briskome se aythn thn thesi ...
katigoroume xoris na eixa kamia sxesi oti to site ekane ispraksis
opos ta parousiazei i epoe 4 ekatomiria euro!!!
kai emena me ebgalan ekso me egiisi se sinolo 5000 euro
ta opoia kai den exo na dwsw kai psaxno na do pos tha ta brw
mhn pao filaki gia kati pou den ekana ...

kai eroto an eixa (opos leei panta i epoe) 4 ekatomiria euro
tha eimoun sthn ellada???
kai tha ipirxe i selida???

episis kai panta basi tis epoe tin katigoria
leei oti kata tin egrafi sas san meloi plironate
apo 15 ews 45 euro !!!! eleos

apo 290.000 epi 30 euro na baloume ton meso oro
dite posa bgenoun !!!

kai sas eroto sas zitithike pote na plirosete pote tipota???
kai kirios !!! kata thn egrafi sas???

oso giayto gelio athro edo

http://apokalipsi-gr.blogspot.com/20...l#comment-form

re ilithioi tis apokalipsi gr pote dilosa idioktitis re noumera???
kserete ti simeni idioktitis kai ti admin ???

ayta ta liga apo mena

me timi
o megalos egklimatias (kata thn epoe pou dilose kai epitixia megali oti me epiasan sinxaritiria kirioi giati ksero oti tha to diabasete)
M.Z.
	
FROM FACEBOOK

----------


## psytransas

> Τα Video club που είχαν αντίγραφα είχαν και τις επιπτώσεις. Η ΕΠΟΕ δεν αστειεύονταν. Κατευθείαν αυτόφωρο και σε πολλούς έπεσαν πρόστιμα πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ.





> Σε ποια χωρα εγινε αυτο? 
> 
> Γιατι στην γειτονια μου ξερω 3 video club που το κανουν ακομα αυτο


Και στη δικη μου εχω 2, το ενα μαλιστα μεγαλης αλυσιδας. :Whistle:

----------


## Omega9

Θέλω να γράψω μερικά πράγματα για όσα ειπώθηκαν από κάποιους ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ και λοιπούς πολέμιους της πειρατίας στο θέμα.

Αναφέρθηκαν ειρωνικά σε "Ρομπέν των Δασών" της πειρατίας. Ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα; Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι χωρίς το ίντερνετ και τον διαμοιρασμό αρχείων μεταξύ χρηστών, ένας απλός μέσος, μη πλούσιος ανθρωπάκος, θα έκανε ότι έκανε μέχρι πριν μια δεκαετία περίπου: θα αγόραζε 2-3 παιχνίδια το χρόνο, 5-10 cd μουσικής και θα πήγαινε και μερικές φορές σινεμά. Δηλαδή όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήταν πολυτέλεια για αυτόν. Βέβαια, θα αντέγραφε και 10-20 cd από τους φίλους του και 4-5 παιχνίδια ίσως. Οπότε για αυτόν τον μη κατέχοντα, μέσο άνθρωπο, με τις περιορισμένες δυνατότητες, ναι το downloading και αυτοί που το καθιέρωσαν και το συντηρούν ΕΙΝΑΙ οι Ρομπέν των Δασών της ψυχαγωγίας και της γνώσης, αφού ανοίγουνε στους μη έχοντες τεράστιους ορίζοντες αρχείων! Αυτό βέβαια αποτελεί "κλεψιά", "παρανομία", "αρπαγή" για κάποιες κατηγορίες μεσαζόντων και για τα οικονομικά τους συμφέροντα. Εγώ θα το χαρακτήριζα τεράστια προσφορά και εξέλιξη για την ανθρωπότητα, και λόγω του ανοίγματος του μυαλού του μέσου μη κατέχοντα ανθρώπου στην ψυχαγωγία και στη γνώση αλλά και συνολικά σε επίπεδο κοινωνικό και παγκόσμιο.

Επιπλέον, οι ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ λίγο πολύ γράφουν και παρουσιάζουνε το παρόν οικονομικό σύστημα ως την πεμπτουσία της Δικαιοσύνης και το επάγγελμά τους ως την πεμπτουσία της ..παραγωγικότητας και της βιοπάλης! Θα μας τρελάνετε ρε; Στο παρόν οικονομικό σύστημα δισεκατομμύρια δισεκατομμυρίων παίζονται, χάνονται και αλλάζουν χέρια σε δευτερόλεπτα στα τζογαδοχρηματιστήρια όλου του κόσμου. Αλλά αυτό που "ενοχλεί" κάποιους είναι το να μοιράζονται οι μη κατέχοντες χρήστες του διαδικτύου τα αρχεία τους μεταξύ τους για τις οικονομικές επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει. 
Όσο για το "επάγγελμα" του βιντεοκλαμπά, (σιγά σιγά θα μας το παρουσιάσετε και ως "λειτούργημα"), δεν παράγει τίποτα. Είναι ένας μεσάζων, ένας έμπορος, ένας τζογαδόρος επιχειρηματίας. Πριν την έλευση του ίντερνετ, προσέφερε την ψυχαγωγία σε τιμές της αρεσκείας του. Μετά την έλευση του ίντερνετ η ύπαρξή του είναι πλέον περιττή. Και αυτό δεν το επιβάλουν οι κάθε λογής χρήστες του ίντερνετ, αυτό το επιβάλουν οι καιροί. Πέρα από τα οικονομικά σας συμφέροντα, σκεφτείτε λίγο και την εποχή που ζούμε. Το ίντερνετ, δεν είναι απλά ένα ακόμα μέσο για να βγάλει ο καθένας λεφτά. Αποτελεί έναν ιστό πνευματικής σύνδεσης και επαφής για όλους τους ανθρώπους του πλανήτη! Αποτελεί ένα βήμα εμπρός στην εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας. Τι είναι πιο σημαντικό, τα λεφτά που βγάζει ο κάθε βιντεοκλαμπάς ή η εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας;;;
Ότι και να απαντήσετε, η εξέλιξη ως γνωστόν δε γυρίζει πίσω...

Όσο για το χαρακτηρισμό "κλεψιά", τι είναι ακριβώς κλεψιά; Κλεψιά είναι όταν κάποιος άνθρωπος που παράγει κάτι, του το αφαιρείς. Όταν εγώ καλλιεργώ ντομάτες και έρχεσαι εσύ και μου τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν με τον ιδρώτα μου φτιάχνω καρέκλες και ντουλάπες για να ζήσω και έρχεσαι και τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν κάποιος όμως εκμεταλευόμενος τη ζήτηση για ψυχαγωγία, παίζει με τις τιμές για να αγοράσει ταινίες και να τις νοικιάσει, και εσύ τις μοιράζεσαι με άλλους στο διαδίκτυο, αυτό είναι κλεψιά; Δεν είναι παραγωγός, δεν παράγει κάτι. Είναι ένας μεσάζων, ένας μεταπράτης, ένας έμπορος. Άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες, δεν τραβάει πια το πράγμα. 

Όσον αφορά τις δισκογραφικές δυο λόγια. Θυμούνται όλοι την εποχή που τα μουσικά cd κοστίζανε 20-30 ευρό. Τότε ήταν καλά; Σε χώρες του εξωτερικού, τα δισκάδικα ένα 10-20% των cd τα έχουνε ανά πάσα στιγμή σε τιμή ευκαιρείας! Το ξέρατε αυτό; μιλάμε για 5 ευρώ και όχι cd δεκαετιών, αλλά μερικών μηνών. Και μετά αναρωτιούνται γιατί στην Ελλάδα βασιλεύει το downloading. Να μη μιλήσω για τις απαγορευτικές τιμές παιχνιδιών, 50 και 60 ευρώ...

Οι δημιουργοί βέβαια είναι άλλο θέμα. Αυτοί δικαιούνται κάποια απολαβή για τον κόπο τους. Αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι η παγκοσμιοποίηση φέρνει και την κοινή συμμετοχή στη γνώση και την ψυχαγωγία. Ίσως αυτά πρέπει να διανέμονται δωρεάν πλέον ακόμα και από τα κράτη και οι πάσης φύσεως καλλιτέχνες και δημιουργοί θα πρέπει να επιδοτούνται για να εργάζονται για όφελος όλων! Δεν ξέρω που θα καταλήξει η κατάσταση, πάντως νομίζω ότι η συλλογική εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας θα αποδειχθεί επικρατέστερη των όποιων πρόσκαιρων οικονομικών συμφερόντων...

----------


## Zer0c00L

τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια φιλοι μου.

θελετε να κλεισουν ολοι αυτοι που μας κλεβουν την ψυχαγωγια μας και τα ευρω μας ενα πραγμα αν κανουμε ως  ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ/ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΕΣ η ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ οπως μας λενε.

1. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ (ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ-ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ-ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ-ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ)

2. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ Η ΘΕΑΤΡΟ Η ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗΣ

3 . ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ Η ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ.

4. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ Η ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΚΤΛ

5. ΝΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ Η ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ Η ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ.

αν τα κανουμε αυτα ΟΛΟΙ-ΕΣ σε ενα χρονο απο την στιγμη που θα το εφαρμοσουμε αυτο το μπουκοταζ σε αυτες τις εταιρειες και τα μαγαζια τους η θα βαλουν τις τιμες σε λογικα επιπεδα (οχι οπως τωρα 20-50 το να πας κινηματογραφο η να αγορασεις ταινια η μουσικη 20-100 ευρω η να αγορασεις παιχνιδι η προγραμμα απο 20 ευρω και πανω...) η θα τα κλεισουν.

αν δεν θελετε τωρα να το κανετε αυτο η δεν μπορειτε να αντεξετε τοτε με συγχωρειτε αλλα καλα σας κανουν και οι εταιρειες και τα μαγαζια τους αλλα και οι πειρατες ειστε αξιοι της τυχης σας.

εγω παντως εχω αυθεντικα οτι κρινω εγω οτι αξιζει (διοτι εγω αποφασιζω που δινω τα ευρω μου) και παρανομα που κατεβαζω απο το ιντερνετ (οχι δημοσιες σελιδες η τορρεντ αλλα "private") και φυσικα υποστηριζω και ελευθερο λογισμικο που πιστευω οτι αξιζει ακομα και με δωρεες χρηματων.

επισης δεν μου αρεσει και η υποκρισια απο καποιους-ες διοτι αν παρουμε απο την αρχη το ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ που να μην εχει κατεβασει κατι "περιεργο" απο το ιντερνετ η να μην εχει κατι παρανομο οσο και να το ισχυριζεστε συγνωμη αλλα δεν σας πιστευω. (μπορει να μην ειμαι διαχειριστης σε καποιου ειδους "warez η τορρεντ" ιστοσελιδα) αλλα ματια εχω και βλεπω καθε φορα που κατεβαζω κατι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ IP απο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ.

αυτα ειχα να πω για το θεμα εγω προσωπικα πλεον :

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ 

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗΣ

ΔΕΝ ΕΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΩ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ VIDEO/DVD CLUB

Υ.Σ ζητω συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες μηνυμα μου και για τα κεφαλαια.
ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη και ζητω συγνωμη αν καποιος μπορει να παρεξηγηθει με την απαντηση μου αλλα ετσι τα βλεπω με την δικη μου ματια των 37 στα 38 ετων σε λιγο...

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## Doxaios

Σωστότατος once again

----------


## psyxakias

Και κυρίως απόλυτα ήρεμος χωρίς ένταση  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Όσο για το χαρακτηρισμό "κλεψιά", τι είναι ακριβώς κλεψιά; Κλεψιά είναι όταν κάποιος άνθρωπος που παράγει κάτι, του το αφαιρείς. Όταν εγώ καλλιεργώ ντομάτες και έρχεσαι εσύ και μου τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν με τον ιδρώτα μου φτιάχνω καρέκλες και ντουλάπες για να ζήσω και έρχεσαι και τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν κάποιος όμως εκμεταλευόμενος τη ζήτηση για ψυχαγωγία, παίζει με τις τιμές για να αγοράσει ταινίες και να τις νοικιάσει, και εσύ τις μοιράζεσαι με άλλους στο διαδίκτυο, αυτό είναι κλεψιά; Δεν είναι παραγωγός, δεν παράγει κάτι. Είναι ένας μεσάζων, ένας μεταπράτης, ένας έμπορος. Άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες, δεν τραβάει πια το πράγμα.


Επειδή το δικό σου μυαλο είναι ικανό μόνο τις ντομάτες να σκεφτεται σαν παραγωγή δεν συμβαίνει και το ίδιο για μας

----------


## johnban

@ Zer0c00L
Αυτά που γράεις ισχύουν για τα πάντα όχι μόνο για ιντερνετ και διασκέδαση
Το κλεμμένο το παράνομο και το τζαμπέ έχουν πάντα τη γοητεία τους όμως.
Και ο Έλληνας τόχει μέσα του φυλετικά κατάλοιπα βλέπεις 
.απ τους αρματωλούς και τους κλέφτες.

----------


## Anasazi

> Επειδή το δικό σου μυαλο είναι ικανό μόνο τις ντομάτες να σκεφτεται σαν παραγωγή δεν συμβαίνει και το ίδιο για μας


Πιστευεις οτι προσεφερες κατι στην συζητηση λεγοντας κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Banditgr

> Πιστευεις οτι προσεφερες κατι στην συζητηση λεγοντας κατι τετοιο?


Όπως και να το δεις το παράδειγμα ήταν τουλάχιστον...ατυχές, όπως χωρίς νόημα είναι και όλες αυτές οι "αναλογίες". Ναι, είναι σαφές ότι ένα μέσο ψυχαγωγίας δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης όπως ίσως οι...ντομάτες (νομίζω ότι όλοι μας είμαστε αρκετά έξυπνοι για να κάνουμε το διαχωρισμό), αλλά αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα πρέπει απαραίτητα να τιμολογείται ποσοτικά όπως κρίνει ο καθένας και ούτε νομιμοποιείται περισσότερο ο "πειρατής" ή λαμβάνει κάποια επιπλέον ηθική αξία/ανταμοιβή η πράξη που κάνει εν γνώση του. Το να υποστηρίζουμε λοιπόν ότι "ναι ξέρετε κάτι εγώ παρανομώ μεν αλλά και αυτοί δεν είναι καλύτεροι που μας τα έπαιρναν τόσα χρόνια, ξέρετε τι έχουν κάνει !", είναι εξαιρετικά αφελές και δεν οδηγεί σε κανένα χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα περί έμμεσης συμβολής της πειρατείας, με την εξάπλωση του internet, στην...εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας !?! είναι για κατανάλωση, far fetched όσο δεν παίρνει και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται. 

Υπάρχουν όρια σε όλα τα πράγματα και στις υπέρμετρες τιμολογήσεις και στην χωρίς ίχνος, ενδοιασμούς και τύψεις έμμεση κλοπή (και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ανήκω και εγώ στους "κλέφτες" αλλά ούτε περήφανος είμαι γι' αυτό, ούτε θα προσπαθήσω ποτέ να το δικαιολογήσω κρυμμένος πίσω απο ιδεατές ασπίδες ηθικής). Και τα 2 κατακριτέα είναι.

----------


## Anasazi

Αλλο αυτο και αλλο να λες στον αλλον οτι το μυαλο του ειναι μονο για τετοια.

Τελος παντων,το μυαλο του καθενος φαινεται απο τον τροπο που εκφραζεται.

Για να μη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα,ομως...ο πολεμος κατα της πειρατειας ποτε δε θα τελειωσει.

Πιστευω οτι και στην πειρατεια υπαρχουν πολυ μεγαλα συμφεροντα.

Α,προσφατα διαβασα οτι εκαναν προταση στη Beyonce να εμφανιζεται σε ενα καζινο στο Las Vegas μια φορα την εβδομαδα με 750.000$ την βραδια ! ! ! !

Μην κατεβαζετε τα album της Beyonce απο το Ιντερνετ...θα μεινει στην ψαθα!!!  :Sad:

----------


## isos

Εγω παλι θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους φιλους μας τους ιδιοκτητες των video club, αν ειναι κλεφτης καποιος που κατεβαζει μια ταινια ή ενα cd μουσικης, τοτε οι χιλλιαδες ανθρωποι που ανεβαζουν και μοιραζονται κατι που αγορασαν σε ποια κατηγορια εμπιπτουν ;

Ειναι αστειο παντως το μικροαστικο ταπεραμεντο ορισμενων. Η επιμονη τους δηλαδη να μην μπορουν να δουν περα απο την μυτη τους. Απειλουνται ταχα οι θεσεις εργασιας στα video club, πιφ, θα χασουν δηλαδη τα πιτσιρικια που τα εχουν και δουλευουν ανασφαλιστα για ενα κομματι ψωμι, την σπουδαια καριερα, τωρα μας εχετε πραγματικα συγκινησει. Περα και απο την δικη μου μυτη βεβαια, και φυσικα θα χασουν την δουλεια τους ολοι αυτοι, οχι ομως απο τον tracker, αλλα απο τις εταιρειες παραγωγης, ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τοσοι μεσαζοντες αλλωστε, οταν ο ευσυνειδητος και τιμιος καταναλωτης με ενα κλικ θα νοικιαζει απ ' ευθειας απο αυτες την αγαπημενη του ταινια ;

κατα τα αλλα, συνεχιστε ορισμενοι να ηθικολογειται ακατασχετα, ειναι το εθνικο μας χομπυ εξαλλου, και ειναι αποριας αξιον πως αυτη η χωρα εχει τοσο εκτεταμενη φοροδιαφυγη. Εγω παντως τωρα τον Δεκεμβρη θα παω να αγορασω μια 40αρα LG για να βλεπω γαλλικες και αλλες ευρωπαικες ταινιες σε matroska, αφου ετσι και πεις blueray και Haneke ταυτοχρονα σε ελληνα ιδιοκτητη videoclub, πιθανως θα κουνησει απορημενος το κεφαλι, δεν ξερω ομως για ποιο απο τα δυο.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Εγω παλι θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους φιλους μας τους ιδιοκτητες των video club, αν ειναι κλεφτης καποιος που κατεβαζει μια ταινια ή ενα cd μουσικης, τοτε οι χιλλιαδες ανθρωποι που ανεβαζουν και μοιραζονται κατι που αγορασαν σε ποια κατηγορια εμπιπτουν ;


Εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία του απατεώνα. Και θα σου εξηγήσω. 
Όταν αγοράζεις το προϊόν αποδέχεσαι και αυτόματα τους όρους χρήσης. 
Αγοράζοντας μια ταινία ή ένα μουσικό cd αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να δεις αυτήν την ταινία σπίτι σου. Αν θέλεις να την διαμοιράσεις πλήρωσε καμια 500,000,000 € και κάνε οτι θέλεις. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται απάτη.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν δίνουν με χαμηλότερο κόστος αυτά που θέλει ο καταναλωτής, αλλά κλέβει και του τα δίνει φθηνότερα. Αν έχει τα κότσια ο isp ας πάει να αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα και τα λέμε.


Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι όπως τα λες πάλι διαφωνούμε, δεν κλέβει ο "πειρατής" ούτε είναι υπεύθυνος για το κλείσιμο των videoclub 
Ο καημένος ο "πειρατής" πάλι πληρώνει ίσως και και περισσότερα (το ανάλυσα προηγουμένως)
Τα videoclub τα κλείνουν οι εταιρίες που κλέβουν και δίνουν στον "πειρατή"/καταναλωτή, καλύτερες φτηνότερες υπηρεσίες λέγοντας ψέμματα διαφημίζοντας με πλάγιο τρόπο παροχές που δεν τους ανήκουν, συμφωνούμε σε αυτό;

----------


## isos

> Εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία του απατεώνα. Και θα σου εξηγήσω.
> Όταν αγοράζεις το προϊόν αποδέχεσαι και αυτόματα τους όρους χρήσης.
> Αγοράζοντας μια ταινία ή ένα μουσικό cd αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να δεις αυτήν την ταινία σπίτι σου. Αν θέλεις να την διαμοιράσεις πλήρωσε καμια 500,000,000 € και κάνε οτι θέλεις. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται απάτη.


Μπα, δε νομιζω, εγω δεν εχω αποδεχτει κανεναν τετοιο ορο, το οτι μια ομαδα κερδοσκοπων  αποφασισε  πως η μουσικη, και η τεχνη γενικοτερα, ειναι εμπορευμα και θεσπισε αυτους τους κανονες, ουδολως με απασχολει. Εμενα απλα μου αρεσει να ακουω μουσικη και να την μοιραζομαι με τους φιλους μου και με οσους εχουμε κοινο γουστο.

το "αγοραζεις το δικαιωμα" εχει ομολογουμενως ενα γλωσσικο ενδιαφερον, κατα τα αλλα ομως το σκεπτικο σου καθως και η αντιληψη σου για την τεχνη, ειναι για γελια.

----------


## Banditgr

> Εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία του απατεώνα. Και θα σου εξηγήσω. 
> Όταν αγοράζεις το προϊόν αποδέχεσαι και αυτόματα τους όρους χρήσης. 
> Αγοράζοντας μια ταινία ή ένα μουσικό cd αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να δεις αυτήν την ταινία σπίτι σου. Αν θέλεις να την διαμοιράσεις πλήρωσε καμια 500,000,000 € και κάνε οτι θέλεις. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται απάτη.




Off Topic



Αυτό είναι άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης που ίσως αξίζει το δικό του thread, το κατά πόσο δηλαδή ο πολύς ο κόσμος έχει επίγνωση των εννοιών "terms of use" ή EULA (ναι, είναι εκείνα τα "ψηλά" γράμματα που συνοδεύουν manuals διαφόρων προιόντων και τα οποία εννοείται ότι και αποδεχόμαστε defacto αν κάνουμε χρήση του προιόντος που κατά τα αλλά αγοράσαμε), ή απλά έχει την αίσθηση ότι "το αγόρασα και το κάνω ότι θέλω". Η αλήθεια φυσικά απέχει παρασάγκας, αν θέλουμε να πάμε με το γράμμα του νόμου (του όποιου νόμου υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον). Να θυμήσω μήπως τον παραλογισμό της εποχής με τα "φρουτάκια" και του νόμου περί ηλεκτρονικών παιγνίων που ουσιαστικά *σου επέτρεπε να αγοράσεις αλλά όχι και να εγκαταστήσεις/κάνεις χρήση* ενός απλού (μη κερδοσκοπικού κατά τα άλλα) video game ?  :ROFL:  Αρκετά όμως το detail, το σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## intech

Κανένα σκεπτικο, αντιληψη. αίσθηση,   για τη τεχνη, ΔΕΝ ειναι για γελια.

----------


## isos

Σαφως, για αυτο φανταζομαι συμφωνουμε πως η τεχνη δεν γινετε να διεπεται απο εμπορικους ΟΡΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## Banditgr

> το "αγοραζεις το δικαιωμα" εχει ομολογουμενως ενα γλωσσικο ενδιαφερον


Και γλωσσικό και...νομικό ενδιαφέρον έχει, δηλαδή το τι ισχύ μπορεί να έχει το ότι ουσιαστικά σου πουλάνε ένα license για ένα προιόν, μαζί με το προιόν, το οποίο καθορίζει τους όρους κάτω από τους οποίους μπορείς να του κάνεις χρήση χωρίς οποιουδήποτε είδους συνέπειες, είτε νομικές, είτε από άποψη εγγύησης/support. Και εντάξει πες το προιόν αν δεν σου αρέσει το πας πίσω, το πετάς/whatever. Όταν μιλάμε όμως και για άλλου είδους υπηρεσίες που συνδέονται με το εκάστοτε προιόν, εκεί πάμε σε πιο πολύπλοκα...συστήματα. Εκεί ενδιαφέρον έχει το γεγονός ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ο "νόμιμος" καταναλωτής βγαίνει...καπελωμένος σε σχέση με τον "πειρατή" (περιπτώσεις DRM κτλ).

----------


## amoydar

> Θέλω να γράψω μερικά πράγματα για όσα ειπώθηκαν από κάποιους ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ και λοιπούς πολέμιους της πειρατίας στο θέμα.
> 
> Αναφέρθηκαν ειρωνικά σε "Ρομπέν των Δασών" της πειρατίας. Ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα; Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι χωρίς το ίντερνετ και τον διαμοιρασμό αρχείων μεταξύ χρηστών, ένας απλός μέσος, μη πλούσιος ανθρωπάκος, θα έκανε ότι έκανε μέχρι πριν μια δεκαετία περίπου: θα αγόραζε 2-3 παιχνίδια το χρόνο, 5-10 cd μουσικής και θα πήγαινε και μερικές φορές σινεμά. Δηλαδή όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήταν πολυτέλεια για αυτόν. Βέβαια, θα αντέγραφε και 10-20 cd από τους φίλους του και 4-5 παιχνίδια ίσως. Οπότε για αυτόν τον μη κατέχοντα, μέσο άνθρωπο, με τις περιορισμένες δυνατότητες, ναι το downloading και αυτοί που το καθιέρωσαν και το συντηρούν ΕΙΝΑΙ οι Ρομπέν των Δασών της ψυχαγωγίας και της γνώσης, αφού ανοίγουνε στους μη έχοντες τεράστιους ορίζοντες αρχείων! Αυτό βέβαια αποτελεί "κλεψιά", "παρανομία", "αρπαγή" για κάποιες κατηγορίες μεσαζόντων και για τα οικονομικά τους συμφέροντα. Εγώ θα το χαρακτήριζα τεράστια προσφορά και εξέλιξη για την ανθρωπότητα, και λόγω του ανοίγματος του μυαλού του μέσου μη κατέχοντα ανθρώπου στην ψυχαγωγία και στη γνώση αλλά και συνολικά σε επίπεδο κοινωνικό και παγκόσμιο.
> 
> Επιπλέον, οι ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ λίγο πολύ γράφουν και παρουσιάζουνε το παρόν οικονομικό σύστημα ως την πεμπτουσία της Δικαιοσύνης και το επάγγελμά τους ως την πεμπτουσία της ..παραγωγικότητας και της βιοπάλης! Θα μας τρελάνετε ρε; Στο παρόν οικονομικό σύστημα δισεκατομμύρια δισεκατομμυρίων παίζονται, χάνονται και αλλάζουν χέρια σε δευτερόλεπτα στα τζογαδοχρηματιστήρια όλου του κόσμου. Αλλά αυτό που "ενοχλεί" κάποιους είναι το να μοιράζονται οι μη κατέχοντες χρήστες του διαδικτύου τα αρχεία τους μεταξύ τους για τις οικονομικές επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει. 
> Όσο για το "επάγγελμα" του βιντεοκλαμπά, (σιγά σιγά θα μας το παρουσιάσετε και ως "λειτούργημα"), δεν παράγει τίποτα. Είναι ένας μεσάζων, ένας έμπορος, ένας τζογαδόρος επιχειρηματίας. Πριν την έλευση του ίντερνετ, προσέφερε την ψυχαγωγία σε τιμές της αρεσκείας του. Μετά την έλευση του ίντερνετ η ύπαρξή του είναι πλέον περιττή. Και αυτό δεν το επιβάλουν οι κάθε λογής χρήστες του ίντερνετ, αυτό το επιβάλουν οι καιροί. Πέρα από τα οικονομικά σας συμφέροντα, σκεφτείτε λίγο και την εποχή που ζούμε. Το ίντερνετ, δεν είναι απλά ένα ακόμα μέσο για να βγάλει ο καθένας λεφτά. Αποτελεί έναν ιστό πνευματικής σύνδεσης και επαφής για όλους τους ανθρώπους του πλανήτη! Αποτελεί ένα βήμα εμπρός στην εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας. Τι είναι πιο σημαντικό, τα λεφτά που βγάζει ο κάθε βιντεοκλαμπάς ή η εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας;;;
> Ότι και να απαντήσετε, η εξέλιξη ως γνωστόν δε γυρίζει πίσω...
> 
> Όσο για το χαρακτηρισμό "κλεψιά", τι είναι ακριβώς κλεψιά; Κλεψιά είναι όταν κάποιος άνθρωπος που παράγει κάτι, του το αφαιρείς. Όταν εγώ καλλιεργώ ντομάτες και έρχεσαι εσύ και μου τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν με τον ιδρώτα μου φτιάχνω καρέκλες και ντουλάπες για να ζήσω και έρχεσαι και τις κλέβεις, αυτό είναι κλεψιά. Όταν κάποιος όμως εκμεταλευόμενος τη ζήτηση για ψυχαγωγία, παίζει με τις τιμές για να αγοράσει ταινίες και να τις νοικιάσει, και εσύ τις μοιράζεσαι με άλλους στο διαδίκτυο, αυτό είναι κλεψιά; Δεν είναι παραγωγός, δεν παράγει κάτι. Είναι ένας μεσάζων, ένας μεταπράτης, ένας έμπορος. Άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες, δεν τραβάει πια το πράγμα. 
> ...


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Anasazi

> Εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία του απατεώνα. Και θα σου εξηγήσω. 
> Όταν αγοράζεις το προϊόν αποδέχεσαι και αυτόματα τους όρους χρήσης. 
> Αγοράζοντας μια ταινία ή ένα μουσικό cd αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να δεις αυτήν την ταινία σπίτι σου. Αν θέλεις να την διαμοιράσεις *πλήρωσε καμια 500,000,000 €* και κάνε οτι θέλεις. *Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται απάτη*.


1) Πιστωτικες δεχεσαι γιατι δεν εχω πανω μου ψιλα?!? Με 500 εκατομμυρια αγοραζω ολη την εταιρεια  :Razz: 

2) Α δηλαδη απο τη στιγμη που τα σκας στην εταιρεια,ο καλλιτεχνης - δημιουργος παυει να εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα,ετσι? Χαιρομαι που τελικα αποκαλυφθηκε οτι το βαθυτερο σκεπτικο ειναι να τα τσεπωσουν οι εταιρειες!!  :Respekt:

----------


## rallye21

> Μπα, δε νομιζω, εγω δεν εχω αποδεχτει κανεναν τετοιο ορο, το οτι μια ομαδα κερδοσκοπων  αποφασισε  πως η μουσικη, και η τεχνη γενικοτερα, ειναι εμπορευμα και θεσπισε αυτους τους κανονες, ουδολως με απασχολει. Εμενα απλα μου αρεσει να ακουω μουσικη και να την μοιραζομαι με τους φιλους μου και με οσους εχουμε κοινο γουστο.
> 
> το "αγοραζεις το δικαιωμα" εχει ομολογουμενως ενα γλωσσικο ενδιαφερον, κατα τα αλλα ομως το σκεπτικο σου καθως και η αντιληψη σου για την τεχνη, ειναι για γελια.


τωρα αυτη ειναι σοβαρη απαντηση..?οχι για να ξερω..επειδη το πεζεις εξυπνος..αν ειχες ενα συγκροτημα και ειχες επιτυχια και ηξερες οτι λεφτα θα βγαλεις πολλα απο τις live εμφανισεις και θα βγαλεις και καποια λεφτα απο πωλησεις δισκων αυτοματος θα πουλαγε τα δικαιωματα της μουσικης σου που ο ιδιος εφηυρες και ο ιδιος τραγουδησες σε καπια εταιρια με καποιο ποσο..τωρα με την σειρα της η ετερια θελει να κονομησει και αυτη με την σειρα της αφου θα της εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα εσυ θα πουλησει και αυτη τα δικαιωματα πωλησεις των δισκων της στα εκαστοτε μαγαζια..

αν εβαζες το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει θα εβγαζες αυτο το συμπερασμα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν το σκεφτηκες αυτο αλλα απαντας οπως σε βολευει..αρα πιο ειναι το συμπερασμα.???οτι εισαι σαν και αυτους που κραζεις..(δηλαδη κανω εγω οτι γουσταρω και στα @@ μου)

και ξαναλεω ολοι κατεβαζουμε αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και νομιμο..γιατι αν και εγω ειχα μια ετερια η ενα βιντεοκλαμπ η ημουν ο ιδιος ο παραγωγος μιας μουσικης και μιας ταινιας θα ημουν κατα της πειρατειας οπως και ολοι σας..δεν νομιζω καπιος να εκανε κατι τσαμπα...αν υπαρχει τετιος μαγκας εχω κατι μερεμετια στο σπιτι οπιος θελει ας ερθει..

οτι παμε να ηθικολογισουμε κατι που κανω και εγω και ολοι δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστο..ελεος..!τετιες αποψεις δεν πρεπει να ακουγοντε απο ατομα ανω των 18.ημαρτον..


και κατι αλλο ασχετο(προσωπικα αδιαφορο αν θα κλεισουν τα ελληνικα torrentadika ουτος η αλλως ενα απεγνωσμενο copy paste ειναι)τα μονα που δεν θελω να κλεισουν ειναι οι υποτιτλοι..  :Worthy:  χαχαχα

----------


## isos

Μαλλον δεν με καταλαβες, αν εσυ αισθανεσαι βρωμικος και διεφθαρμενος οταν κατεβαζεις ενα cd ή μια ταινια, ειναι αποκλειστικα δικο σου προβλημα. Δεν ειμαι απο τους τυπος που πιστεουν πως ηθικο ειναι το νομιμο. Οποτε τα μοραλε τρικ θιασωτων του εμποριου και της αγορας δεν με πολυαγγιζουν. Btw καποτε ητανε νομιμο να μαζευουν εβραιους και να τους σκοτωνουν ομαδικα.

Οσο για τους καλλιτεχνες, εχω πολυ διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και δεν ειναι και δα τοσο σημαντικοι οι ιδιοι, οχι τουλαχιστον οσο το γεγονος της ιδιας της μουσικης, που αν το εχεις παρατησει υπαρχει πολυ πριν ανακαλυφθει το εμποριο και η δυτικη ευμαρεια.

----------


## Anasazi

> *τωρα αυτη ειναι σοβαρη απαντηση..?οχι για να ξερω..επειδη το πεζεις εξυπνος..*αν ειχες ενα συγκροτημα και ειχες επιτυχια και ηξερες οτι λεφτα θα βγαλεις πολλα απο τις live εμφανισεις και θα βγαλεις και καποια λεφτα απο πωλησεις δισκων αυτοματος θα πουλαγε τα δικαιωματα της μουσικης σου που ο ιδιος εφηυρες και ο ιδιος τραγουδησες σε καπια εταιρια με καποιο ποσο..τωρα με την σειρα της η ετερια θελει να κονομησει και αυτη με την σειρα της αφου θα της εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα εσυ θα πουλησει και αυτη τα δικαιωματα πωλησεις των δισκων της στα εκαστοτε μαγαζια..
> 
> *αν εβαζες το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει* θα εβγαζες αυτο το συμπερασμα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν το σκεφτηκες αυτο αλλα απαντας οπως σε βολευει..αρα πιο ειναι το συμπερασμα.???οτι εισαι σαν και αυτους που κραζεις..(δηλαδη κανω εγω οτι γουσταρω και στα @@ μου)
> 
> και ξαναλεω ολοι κατεβαζουμε αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και νομιμο..γιατι αν και εγω ειχα μια ετερια η ενα βιντεοκλαμπ η ημουν ο ιδιος ο παραγωγος μιας μουσικης και μιας ταινιας θα ημουν κατα της πειρατειας οπως και ολοι σας..*δεν νομιζω καπιος να εκανε κατι τσαμπα...αν υπαρχει τετιος μαγκας εχω κατι μερεμετια στο σπιτι οπιος θελει ας ερθει..*
> 
> οτι παμε να ηθικολογισουμε κατι που κανω και εγω και ολοι δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστο..ελεος..!*τετιες αποψεις δεν πρεπει να ακουγοντε απο ατομα ανω των 18*.ημαρτον..
> 
> 
> και κατι αλλο ασχετο(προσωπικα αδιαφορο αν θα κλεισουν τα ελληνικα torrentadika ουτος η αλλως ενα απεγνωσμενο copy paste ειναι)τα μονα που δεν θελω να κλεισουν ειναι οι υποτιτλοι..  χαχαχα


Τι να πρωτοσχολιασω??

1ο και 2ο σημειο : Ουδεν σχολιο...το μυαλο του ο καθενας το χρησιμοποιει οπως κρινει.

3ο σημειο : Ο Δρ. Jonas Salk ανακάλυψε το εμβόλιο της πολυομυελίτιδας και το έδωσε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ στον κόσμο. Πιστεύω ότι είναι λιγάκι ανώτερο από τα μερεμέτια. (Σκέψου πόσα δις θα έβγαζε αυτός ή η εταιρεία που θα έδινε την πατέντα )

4ο σημειο : Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει ηλικιακό όριο διαμόρφωσης απόψεων!!

Υ.Γ. Εχω φτιαξει μονος μου υποτιτλους για 2 ταινιες και 5 ντοκιμαντερ ως τωρα,και μαλιστα για την 1 ταινια τους κυκλοφορισα πρωτος παγκοσμιως... Γιατι? Γιατι ηθελα να προσφερω! Δεν εχουν ολοι κινητρο το χρημα.

Φιλικα,Anasazi.

----------


## rallye21

> Μαλλον δεν με καταλαβες, αν εσυ αισθανεσαι βρωμικος και διεφθαρμενος οταν κατεβαζεις ενα cd ή μια ταινια, ειναι αποκλειστικα δικο σου προβλημα. Δεν ειμαι απο τους τυπος που πιστεουν πως ηθικο ειναι το νομιμο. Οποτε τα μοραλε τρικ θιασωτων του εμποριου και της αγορας δεν με πολυαγγιζουν. Btw καποτε ητανε νομιμο να μαζευουν εβραιους και να τους σκοτωνουν ομαδικα.
> 
> Οσο για τους καλλιτεχνες, εχω πολυ διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και δεν ειναι και δα τοσο σημαντικοι οι ιδιοι, οχι τουλαχιστον οσο το γεγονος της ιδιας της μουσικης, που αν το εχεις παρατησει υπαρχει πολυ πριν ανακαλυφθει το εμποριο και η δυτικη ευμαρεια.


ωραια τα λες αλλα δεν με πειθεις ομως..οπως και να το κανεις ειναι καλιτεχνης=δημιουργος και εχει το δικαιωμα αυτο που επινοησε να το κανει οτι γουσταρει,τωρα αν αυτο σε χαλαει εσενα γιατι δεν θες να πληρωνεις τον ιδρωτα του καλιτεχνη και απαιτεις  τον εκαστοτε καλιτεχνη να σου τα χαριζει οκ..δεν μπορω να πω τπτ σε αυτο..και επισης η μουσικη δεν υπαρχει χωρις τον δημιουργο της..

δεν με θεωρω διεφθαρμενο κατεβαζοντας αν και ξερω οτι ειναι παρανομο..εχω και εγω τους λογους μου που κατεβαζω αλλα δεν με θεωρω και μαγκα η οτι κατι κανω επειδη κατεβαζω και ουτε προσπαθω να το παρουσιασω σαν κατι το πληρως σωστο..

και οσο για ταινιες και μουσικη για λογους ποιοοτητας δεν μπενω καν στον κοπο να κατεβασω εγω games και προγραμματα κατεβαζω.

να απαντησω και στον φιλο anasazi

 για το πρωτο και δευτερο θεμα ο καθενας το περνει οπως θελει δεν μπορω να κατσω να σχολιασω σοβαρα μια φλυαρια..

οσο για τον ντοκτορ εχεις δικιο σε αυτο..μαγκια του.ειναι ενας μπροστα σε 100000000000000000000000000000000000

φυσικα και υπαρχει ηλικιακο οριο αν οχι τοτε ν παρουμε παγανια τα νηπιαγωγια και να ρωταμε διαφορα θεματα.

σε ευχαριστουμε για τουσ υποτιλους και παντα  λεω καλα λογια σε συζητησεις που εχω κανει περι του θεματος για τα ατομα που φτιαχνουν τους υποτιτλους..
αλλα να σου απαντησω και σε αυτο,αυτο ειτε το κανεις απο χομπι που μαλλον για αυτο το κανεις αλλα και να ηθελες δεν μπορουσες να βγαλεις λεφτα απο αυτο μεσω ιντερνετ..

και πανω σε αυτο να προσθεσω και κατι ακομα ποσες φορες εχουν κλεψει υποτιτλους αλλονων και τους εχουν παρουσιασει για δικους τους τοτε οι χομπιστες υποτιτλιστες τσαντιζοντουσαν επειδη καπιος τους εκλεβε την υποτιθεμενη δοξα,κοπο φαντασου ποσο μαλλον πρεπει να τσαντιστει καπιος που οχι μονο χανει αυτα αλλα χανει και λεφτα..

----------


## Anasazi

Δηλαδη εσενα στα 15 σου πχ οποιος δε σε επαιρνε στα σοβαρα ειχε δικιο,ετσι?

Τι να πω,οκ.

Τελος παντων,επειδη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα...

Οι μουσικοι χανουν ελαχιστα λεφτα απο τα cd.Δες τι βγαζουν απο τα live και τις εμφανισεις σε κεντρα κτλ. και μετα σκεψου ποσα παραπανω μπορει να ζητησει ενας ανθρωπος.

Εδω εχει κανει περιουσια απο το τραγουδι η Μπεζαντακου,που αναθεμα αν υπαρχει ΕΝΑΣ που να του αρεσει η μουσικη της,τι να λεμε τωρα.

Ξεκινησαν την ιστορια με το Napster οι Metallica με τα σπιτια και τα studio των δισεκατομμυριων,λες και δε θα ζησουν μεχρι και τα τρισεγγονα τους με τα λεφτα που εχουν αυτοι.

Η μηπως δε βγαινουν δισεκατομμυρια στον κινηματογραφο?

Αλλα υπαρχει μια τεραστια διαφορα : 

Αν δε πατησει κανεις να δει την Κληρονομο ή το Λουκουμαδες με μελι...δε φταιει η πειρατεια!!

Γιατι π.χ. στον Αρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιων τα cinema ηταν γεματα μεχρι σκασμου??

Στο Saw?? Που συνολικα κοστισε 900.000 δολλαρια σαν παραγωγη?

Πηγα 3 εβδομαδες μετα την πρεμιερα να δω τον Αρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιων ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ! ! ! !

Διοτι ο κοσμος κρινει που θα δωσει τα λεφτα του.

Οταν του σερβιρεις σκουπιδια,θα σου τα δωσει πισω!

----------


## rallye21

> Δηλαδη εσενα στα 15 σου πχ οποιος δε σε επαιρνε στα σοβαρα ειχε δικιο,ετσι?
> 
> Τι να πω,οκ.
> 
> Τελος παντων,επειδη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα...
> 
> Οι μουσικοι χανουν ελαχιστα λεφτα απο τα cd.Δες τι βγαζουν απο τα live και τις εμφανισεις σε κεντρα κτλ. και μετα σκεψου ποσα παραπανω μπορει να ζητησει ενας ανθρωπος.
> 
> Εδω εχει κανει περιουσια απο το τραγουδι η Μπεζαντακου,που αναθεμα αν υπαρχει ΕΝΑΣ που να του αρεσει η μουσικη της,τι να λεμε τωρα.
> ...



περι ηλικιας ναι στα 15 μου δεν ειχα το μυαλο που εχω τωρα οπως και ο καθενας.

να σε ρωτησω κατι ομως(λες οι μουσικη δεν χανουν λεφτα απο την  πειρατεια της μουσικης γιατι να χασουν ομως εστω και ενα 1$)δεν την καταλαβενω πραγματικα αυτη τη λογικη δηλαδη αν εχαναν πολλα τοτε θα ηταν πειρατια ενω οταν χανουν πιο λιγα δεν ειναι.?

στους λουκουμαδες με μελι και στην κληρονομο συμφωνω απολυτα,οσο για τον αρχοντα μιλας για 2001,2002,2003 καμια σχεση η πειρατια τοτε με τωρα..εγω σου λεω οτι αν εβγενε τωρα ουτε τα μισα δεν θα εκανε..

αλλο ομως το να σου σερβιρουν σκουπιδια και να τα δωσεις πισω και καλα κανεις και αλλο να σου σερβιρουν σκουπιδια και να τα κλεβεις επειδη ηταν σκουπιδια εχει μεγαλη διαφορα..

και ξαναλεω οτι ναι ολοι κατεβαζουμε αλλα μην εχουμε και θρασος ημαρτον...παλι καλα να λεμε που μπορουμε ακομα τουλαχιστον..και αυτο δεν το λεω σε εσενα anasazi το λεω σε αυτους που ποσταραν οτι ειναι μαγκια αυτο και οτι δεν ειναι και παρανομο.απλα μην λεμε οτι θελουμε και οτι μας συμφερει αυτο.και αν παρακολουθησεις  τα ποστ μου αυτο λεω απο την αρχη..

----------


## uncharted

> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι χωρίς το ίντερνετ και τον διαμοιρασμό αρχείων μεταξύ χρηστών, ένας απλός μέσος, μη πλούσιος ανθρωπάκος, θα έκανε ότι έκανε μέχρι πριν μια δεκαετία περίπου: θα αγόραζε 2-3 παιχνίδια το χρόνο, 5-10 cd μουσικής και θα πήγαινε και μερικές φορές σινεμά. Δηλαδή όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήταν πολυτέλεια για αυτόν. Βέβαια, θα αντέγραφε και 10-20 cd από τους φίλους του και 4-5 παιχνίδια ίσως.


κανεις λαθος σε αυτο
πριν 10 χρονια που ελαχιστοι ειχαν internet/cd-recorders (κοστιζαν μια περιουσια αν δεν θυμασαι), αγοραζαν απο πειρατες

αν κοπουν μαχαιρι τα κατεβασματα στο internet, μαντεψε ποιος θα κερδισει παλι τους παλιους πελατες του  :Whistle:  (και ενα μικρο ποσοστο η IPTV, αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν εχουν ολοι οι ελληνες ευρυζωνικη συνδεση)

ειναι η ιδια ιστορια με την ταυτοποιηση στα καρτοκινητα, ποιοι κερδιζουν ουσιαστικα απο αυτην?
οι "μεσαζοντες" που θα πουλανε προενεργοποιημενες SIM στην ομονοια και στο μοναστηρακι

το ιδιο πραγμα θα γινει αν πανε €10 το πακετο τσιγαρων λογω φορων, *παλι η παραοικονομια θα κερδισει*, οχι ο απλος πολιτης  :No no:  (υποψην, δεν καπνιζω, αλλα εχω επιγνωση της καταστασης)

* δεν θελει μεγαλο IQ για να το δει καποιος αυτο!*




> Δεν ξέρω που θα καταλήξει η κατάσταση, πάντως νομίζω ότι η συλλογική εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας θα αποδειχθεί επικρατέστερη των όποιων πρόσκαιρων οικονομικών συμφερόντων...


εδω συμφωνω  :One thumb up: 




> Εγω παλι θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους φιλους μας τους ιδιοκτητες των video club, αν ειναι κλεφτης καποιος που κατεβαζει μια ταινια ή ενα cd μουσικης, τοτε οι χιλλιαδες ανθρωποι που ανεβαζουν και μοιραζονται κατι που αγορασαν σε ποια κατηγορια εμπιπτουν ;
> 
> Ειναι αστειο παντως το μικροαστικο ταπεραμεντο ορισμενων. Η επιμονη τους δηλαδη να μην μπορουν να δουν περα απο την μυτη τους. Απειλουνται ταχα οι θεσεις εργασιας στα video club, πιφ, θα χασουν δηλαδη τα πιτσιρικια που τα εχουν και δουλευουν ανασφαλιστα για ενα κομματι ψωμι, την σπουδαια καριερα, τωρα μας εχετε πραγματικα συγκινησει. Περα και απο την δικη μου μυτη βεβαια, και φυσικα θα χασουν την δουλεια τους ολοι αυτοι, οχι ομως απο τον tracker, αλλα απο τις εταιρειες παραγωγης, ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τοσοι μεσαζοντες αλλωστε, οταν ο ευσυνειδητος και τιμιος καταναλωτης με ενα κλικ θα νοικιαζει απ ' ευθειας απο αυτες την αγαπημενη του ταινια ;
> 
> κατα τα αλλα, συνεχιστε ορισμενοι να ηθικολογειται ακατασχετα, ειναι το εθνικο μας χομπυ εξαλλου, και ειναι αποριας αξιον πως αυτη η χωρα εχει τοσο εκτεταμενη φοροδιαφυγη. Εγω παντως τωρα τον Δεκεμβρη θα παω να αγορασω μια 40αρα LG για να βλεπω γαλλικες και αλλες ευρωπαικες ταινιες σε matroska, αφου ετσι και πεις blueray και Haneke ταυτοχρονα σε ελληνα ιδιοκτητη videoclub, πιθανως θα κουνησει απορημενος το κεφαλι, δεν ξερω ομως για ποιο απο τα δυο.


ο μικροαστισμος ειναι η συγχρονη αρρωστια της κοινωνιας μας

καλοδουλευτη η 40αρα  :One thumb up: 




> Επειδή το δικό σου μυαλο είναι ικανό μόνο τις ντομάτες να σκεφτεται σαν παραγωγή δεν συμβαίνει και το ίδιο για μας


 :Thumb down: 




> Εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία του απατεώνα. Και θα σου εξηγήσω. 
> Όταν αγοράζεις το προϊόν αποδέχεσαι και αυτόματα τους όρους χρήσης. 
> Αγοράζοντας μια ταινία ή ένα μουσικό cd αγοράζεις το δικαίωμα να δεις αυτήν την ταινία σπίτι σου. Αν θέλεις να την διαμοιράσεις πλήρωσε καμια 500,000,000 € και κάνε οτι θέλεις. Αλλιώς αυτό που κάνεις λέγεται απάτη.


να σας βαλω *μπαστακα* κυριε Γουδελια στο σπιτι μου, να μας κοβετε εισιτηρια, οταν θα βλεπω ταινια με την κοπελα μου 'η τους φιλους μου?  :Thumb down:   :Thinking: 




> Σαφως, για αυτο φανταζομαι συμφωνουμε πως η τεχνη δεν γινετε να διεπεται απο εμπορικους ΟΡΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ.


φυσικα και γινεται, *παντα ομως σε λογικα πλαισια*

να υπενθυμισω οτι προ 2500 ετων στην αρχαια αθηνα, οι πλουσιοι ηταν χορηγοι (χορος+αγω) στις παραστασεις, για να βλεπει ο φτωχος λαουτζικος

σημερα που εχουμε παγκοσμιοποιηση, δεν νομιζω οτι εχει προβλημα ο αμερικανος να εξαγει εστω και δωρεαν την κουλτουρα του στον υπολοιπο κοσμο

αρα δεν βλεπω προβλημα αν καποιος κατεβαζει αμερικανικες tv σειρες στον υπολογιστη του, ουτε και με τις ταινιες του hollywood υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα, αλλιως θα πεινουσαν

ισως και να τους βολευει αυτη η κατασταση, ποιος ξερει, το παρανομο ειναι πιο γλυκο λενε (το ιδιο θα μπορουσε να πει καποιος για την (απο)ποινικοποιηση της κανναβης, δεν την θελουν, για να κερδιζουν τα κυκλωματα παραοικονομιας και να μην αποδιδουν φορο στο κρατος)

ps: οροι χρησεως/συμβολαιων εχουν κριθει παρανομοι και αντισυνταγματικοι αρκετες φορες στα δικαστηρια.. θυμηθειτε τι εγινε με τις τραπεζες και καποιους καταχρηστικους ορους

----------


## Anasazi

> ps: οροι χρησεως/συμβολαιων εχουν κριθει παρανομοι και αντισυνταγματικοι αρκετες φορες στα δικαστηρια.. θυμηθειτε τι εγινε με τις τραπεζες και καποιους καταχρηστικους ορους


Αντισυνταγματικος κριθηκε και ο νομος του Σαρκοζι για το παρανομο downloading!  :Cool:

----------


## Zer0c00L

στο δικο μου σχολιο μήνυμα 258 δεν ακουσα απαντησεις? με εξαιρεση δυο φιλους που ειπαν την αποψη τους.

εκτος αν δεν εχετε κατι να σχολιασετε γιατι οσο και να το κρυβουν καποιοι πολλα απο τα "χρυσα παιδια" σε αυτες τις εταιρειες τυχαινει να ειναι και "πειρατες" παραλληλα. 

οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει ξερουν ονοματα και εταιρειες (ειναι κοινο μυστικο) αν ποτε καποιος βγαλει στην φορα τα ονοματα και τις εταιρειες πολλοι θα πεσετε απο τα συννεφα ποια ειναι τα "χρυσα παιδια" απο το χωρο του λογισμικου υπολογιστων (παιχνιδιων-προγραμματων) αλλα και απο το χωρο του θεαματος (ταινιες-μουσικη) πρωταγωνιστουν στην διακινηση της πειρατειας στην ελλαδα αλλα και στο εξωτερικο.

διοτι οι ταινιες αλλα και τα δισκακια με την μουσικη κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο καποιος τα "δανειζεται" και τα διοχετευει στην "παρανομη αγορα" (τα γνωστα "DVD RIP") και μετα φυσικα ξαναγυρναει στην εταιρεια δεν κυκλοφορουν ολοι με μια καμερα να γραφουν ταινιες.

οπως και να απαντησω στον φιλο που υπερασπιζεται τοσο πολυ τα VIDEO/DVD CLUB ειναι αθωοι δηλαδη αυτοι δεν κανουν αντιγραφες κτλ λυπαμαι αλλα ψαχνεις λαθος ατομα να κατηγορησεις τις εταιρειες θα επρεπε να κατηγορεις που σας χρεωνουν ακριβα τις ταινιες (DVD) γιατι φανταζομαι αν βγουν τα (BLUE-RAY) ποσο θα σας τα χρεωνουν.?

αληθεια αμα αρχισω να κανω καταγγελιες στα μαγαζια που τοσο υπερασπιζεσαι για πειρατεια και κλεισουν τι θα πεις? (γιατι ξερω πολλα στην περιοχη που μενω τα οποια ανηκουν και μαγαζια αλυσιδων)

αυτα ειχα να πω

ειμαι πειρατης εκει που δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα του 
ειμαι πελατης εκει που αξιζει τα λεφτα του

αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει για ενα και μονο λογο γιατι τα δικα μου ευρω εγω αποφασιζω που θα τα δωσω κανεις αλλος.

για μενα εχει εξαντληθει το θεμα

*καλη συνεχεια σε ολους-ες

καλα χριστουγεννα

καλη χρονια 

ευτυχισμενο το 2010 με υγεια και χαρα σε εσας και τις οικογενειες σας.*

----------


## RePlay

> στους λουκουμαδες με μελι και στην κληρονομο συμφωνω απολυτα,οσο για τον αρχοντα μιλας για 2001,2002,2003 καμια σχεση η πειρατια τοτε με τωρα..εγω σου λεω οτι αν εβγενε τωρα ουτε τα μισα δεν θα εκανε..


Είσαι αδαής και από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι έχεις χρόνια(μην πω δεκαετίες) να πατήσεις σινεμά.
Το Illuminati βγήκε τον Μάιο του 2009.Χαμός στις αίθουσες.
Το 2012 βγήκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009,και ο χαμός είναι είναι λίγο για να περιγράψει την κοσμοσυρροή.Θα μπορούσα χαλαρά να σου γράψω πάνω από 30 ταινίες που έγιναν μεγάλη επιτυχία από την εποχή που λες μέχρι σήμερα...
Α και η πειρατεία μια χαρά υπήρχε τότε,απλά δεν ήξερε και η κουτσή Μαρία να κατεβάζει όπως τώρα.Λίγοι και καλοί ξέραν :Whistle:

----------


## Anasazi

> Είσαι αδαής και από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι έχεις χρόνια(μην πω δεκαετίες) να πατήσεις σινεμά.
> *Το Illuminati βγήκε τον Μάιο του 2009.Χαμός στις αίθουσες.
> Το 2012 βγήκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009,και ο χαμός είναι είναι λίγο για να περιγράψει την κοσμοσυρροή.Θα μπορούσα χαλαρά να σου γράψω πάνω από 30 ταινίες που έγιναν μεγάλη επιτυχία από την εποχή που λες μέχρι σήμερα...*
> Α και η πειρατεία μια χαρά υπήρχε τότε,απλά δεν ήξερε και η κουτσή Μαρία να κατεβάζει όπως τώρα.Λίγοι και καλοί ξέραν


Ακριβως ! ! ! !

Και μερικες που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο αυτη τη στιγμη.

Τα Transformers,τα Spiderman μπλα μπλα μπλαααααααα...απλα δεν απαντησα στο post του γιατι το θεωρησα περιττο!

United we stand,RePlay  :One thumb up:

----------


## button

> Είσαι αδαής και από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι έχεις χρόνια(μην πω δεκαετίες) να πατήσεις σινεμά.
> Το Illuminati βγήκε τον Μάιο του 2009.Χαμός στις αίθουσες.
> Το 2012 βγήκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009,και ο χαμός είναι είναι λίγο για να περιγράψει την κοσμοσυρροή.Θα μπορούσα χαλαρά να σου γράψω πάνω από 30 ταινίες που έγιναν μεγάλη επιτυχία από την εποχή που λες μέχρι σήμερα...
> Α και η πειρατεία μια χαρά υπήρχε τότε,απλά δεν ήξερε και η κουτσή Μαρία να κατεβάζει όπως τώρα.Λίγοι και καλοί ξέραν


ε νταξει αυτες ΑΞΙΖΑΝ  το FAR cRy το είδες ΣΚΕΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ  

ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ποτε θα δουμε DISTRICT9  :Thinking:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Αντισυνταγματικος κριθηκε και ο νομος του Σαρκοζι για το παρανομο downloading!


Δεν σου τα είπανε καλά. Ξαναπέρασε και κρίθηκε συνταγματικός. Μάλιστα τώρα είναι και ποιο αυστηρός. Ενσωμάτωσε επ ακριβώς και τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ.

Το καλύτερο είναι οτι προβλέπει πρόστιμο 1500 ευρώ αν αποδείξεις οτι σου υποκλεπτόταν η σύνδεση. Το πρόστιμο είναι για αμέλεια.

----------


## Anasazi

> Δεν σου τα είπανε καλά. Ξαναπέρασε και κρίθηκε συνταγματικός. Μάλιστα τώρα είναι και ποιο αυστηρός. Ενσωμάτωσε επ ακριβώς και τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ.
> 
> Το καλύτερο είναι οτι προβλέπει πρόστιμο 1500 ευρώ αν αποδείξεις οτι σου υποκλεπτόταν η σύνδεση. Το πρόστιμο είναι για αμέλεια.


Κριμα,ποιος μετακομιζει απο τις Βερσαλλιες τωρα!

Αντε να επιστρεφω στην Αθηνα  :Razz: 

Για ποιο λογο χαιρεσαι τοσο πολυ ομως?

Λες να γυρισει ο κοσμος πισω στα DVD club?

----------


## psytransas

> Για ποιο λογο χαιρεσαι τοσο πολυ ομως?
> 
> Λες να γυρισει ο κοσμος πισω στα DVD club?


Ετσι νομιζει.  :ROFL:

----------


## button

νοίκιασα το transporter 3  αλλά θα το αντιγράψω  :Razz:  Σαν κάλος πειρατής  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Anasazi

> νοίκιασα το transporter 3  αλλά θα το αντιγράψω  Σαν κάλος πειρατής


Κυκλοφορουσε σε DivX πολυ πριν ερθει στους κινηματογραφους της Ελλαδας.  :Respekt:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
70% πτώση


*Spoiler:*









http://www.gr-ix.gr/services/statistics/grix-aix-total/

Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
> 70% πτώση
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτές τις μέρες αυξήθηκε μήπως η κίνηση στα Video Club ?

Το μέλλον είναι στο διαμοιρασμό μέσω Internet δια της νομίμου οδού (δεν εχω αγοράσει ποτέ μου παιχνίδι σε CD/DVD αλλά εχω 30 τίτλους αγορασμένους από STEAM)

Δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει μια ταινία σε DVD και στην Ελλάδα να έρχεται μετά από 1 χρόνο ή ναι παίζεται ακόμα στον κινηματογράφο! (εδώ βέβαια δεν φταίνε τα Video Club αλλά οι εταιρίες διανομής)

----------


## Anasazi

> Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
> 70% πτώση
> 
> Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.


Τι συμπερασμα προκυπτει δηλαδη απο εδω? Οτι ο κοσμος δεν ξερει απο που αλλου να κατεβασει.

Θες να μετρησουμε ποσοι αλλοι τροποι υπαρχουν εκτος απο 2 torrent sites?

Υ.Γ. To μεγαλυτερο torrent site στην Ελλαδα (δε ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να πω το ονομα) εκλεισε για τεχνικους λογους και εχει βγαλει και ανακοινωση για αυτο.

Εδω δεν εγινε τιποτα επι Napster που ηταν το μοναδικο,θα γινει τωρα που ειναι δεκαδες?

Ειδα και κατα ποσο εκλεισε το Pirate Bay  :Whistle:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Αυτές τις μέρες αυξήθηκε μήπως η κίνηση στα Video Club ?
> 
> Το μέλλον είναι στο διαμοιρασμό μέσω Internet δια της νομίμου οδού (δεν εχω αγοράσει ποτέ μου παιχνίδι σε CD/DVD αλλά εχω 30 τίτλους αγορασμένους από STEAM)
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει μια ταινία σε DVD και στην Ελλάδα να έρχεται μετά από 1 χρόνο ή ναι παίζεται ακόμα στον κινηματογράφο! (εδώ βέβαια δεν φταίνε τα Video Club αλλά οι εταιρίες διανομής)


Αυτά που υπάρχουν στα video club τα έχετε δει πριν 3-4 μήνες. Θέλει τουλάχιστον 1 6μηνο να αlλάξει η κατάσταση. Δεν περιμένω βεβαίως να γίνει κάτι. Θα βρούνε άλλους τρόπους. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει νομοθετική ρύθμιση ώστε να έχει επιπτώσεις ο χρήστης-πειρατής.
Δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξη νόμιμος τρόπος διακίνησης αν δεν κοπεί πρώτα η πειρατεία. Δες την κραυγαλέα αποτυχία του conex tv. 
Για όλους υπάρχει χώρος. Πες μου εσύ πως θα δεις stream 50 giga. Το 3d έρχεται και στο σπίτι το 2010.
Και οι κινηματογράφοι δεν έχουν δουλειά. Η village roadshow γιατί έφυγε από την Ελλάδα; Τα village τα αγόρασε ο Κοντομηνάς. Καταλαβαίνετε το μέλλον τους.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι συμπερασμα προκυπτει δηλαδη απο εδω?


Ότι στην Ελλάδα σπαταλήσαμε κάποια δις ευρώ για να έχουμε άνθιση της πειρατείας.

----------


## Banditgr

> Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
> 70% πτώση
> 
> Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.


Δείξε πάλι γράφημα σε 1-2 μήνες να το συζητήσουμε ξανά, τώρα είναι ακόμα "φρέσκα" τα γεγονότα  :Razz: 

Όσο για το Pirate Bay, θα δείξει το 2010 αν και κατά πόσον θα γίνει κάτι (μάλλον δεν θα γίνει διότι η δικαστική απόφαση δεν κάνει target το site), όταν (και αν) εκδικαστούν οι εφέσεις που έχουν καταθέσει οι κατηγορούμενοι, μιας και συνήθως αυτά τα πράγματα μπορούν να τραβήξουν χρόνια.

----------


## Anasazi

> Και οι κινηματογράφοι δεν έχουν δουλειά. Η village roadshow γιατί έφυγε από την Ελλάδα; Τα village τα αγόρασε ο Κοντομηνάς. Καταλαβαίνετε το μέλλον τους.


ΟΚ,κι εγω νομιζα οτι μιλαμε σοβαρα!!  :Celloplaying:

----------


## RePlay

> Υ.Γ. To μεγαλυτερο torrent site στην Ελλαδα (δε ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να πω το ονομα) εκλεισε για τεχνικους λογους και εχει βγαλει και ανακοινωση για αυτο.
> Εδω δεν εγινε τιποτα επι Napster που ηταν το μοναδικο,θα γινει τωρα που ειναι δεκαδες?
> 
> Ειδα και κατα ποσο εκλεισε το Pirate Bay


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η όλη ιστορία περί τεχνικών λόγων είναι μεγάλη παπάτζα και το site 1)έχει κλείσει 2)το κατεβάσαν γιατί φοβήθηκαν τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών.
Παραείναι σύμπτωση να κάνουν maintenance _αυτόν ειδικά τον καιρό_ και επί τόσες μέρες.




> Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
> 70% πτώση
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ότι προφανώς η ευρεία μάζα δεν ξέρει από που αλλού να κετεβάσει και μόνο οι ψαγμένοι συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν.Απλό.
Αν και για μένα, ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το christmas hiatus,η διακοπή των αμερικάνικων σειρών δηλαδή για το διάστημα των γιορτών.Το κατέβασμα των σειρών είναι χαλαρά ο μισός και όγκος των δεδομένων που μετακινείται καθημερινά.
Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό που νομίζεις ότι έγινε και χαίρεσαι, ότι δηλαδή οι κακοί πειρατές νικήθηκαν,δεν συνέβη σε καμία περίπτωση :Twisted Evil: 





> Και οι κινηματογράφοι δεν έχουν δουλειά.


Ειλικρινά,μην πετάτε ανυπόστατα πράγματα μόνο και μόνο για να στηρίξετε τις απόψεις σας...Απλά εκτείθεστε.




> Ότι στην Ελλάδα σπαταλήσαμε κάποια δις ευρώ για να έχουμε άνθιση της πειρατείας.


Ο αντίθετα,εγώ το βλέπω ως πολύ σημαντική τόνωση της εθνικής οικονομίας.Στηρίζουμε τα μαγαζιά πληροφορικής αφενός, αγοράζοντας σκληρούς δίσκους,άδεια dvd, dvd/media players,τηλεοράσεις και αφετέρου τις εταιρίες Ίντερνετ,αφού πλέον οι περισσότεροι έχουν adsl σύνδεση. :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Εγώ όποια ταινία πήγα και είδα φέτος στα Village ήμασταν μεταξύ συγκενών και φίλων. Μόνο στο 2012 είχε καμιά 50αριά άτομα στην αίθουσα. Άμα τώρα στο mall μαζεύει από όλη την Αθήνα και γεμίζει μερικές αίθουσες, αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα.

----------


## RePlay

> Εγώ όποια ταινία πήγα και είδα φέτος στα Village ήμασταν μεταξύ συγκενών και φίλων. Μόνο στο 2012 είχε καμιά 50αριά άτομα στην αίθουσα. Άμα τώρα στο mall μαζεύει από όλη την Αθήνα και γεμίζει μερικές αίθουσες, αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα.


Στα Village εννοείς του Cosmos φαντάζομαι έτσι? Μήπως εννοείς σε μεταμεσονύκτιες προβολές, σε καθημερινές μέρες?

----------


## Theodore41

> Δείτε τι έγινε στην κίνηση δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα από την μέρα που κλείσαν 2 και μόνο site.
> 70% πτώση
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μιας και τα παρακολουθεις αυτα και τα κατεχεις απο μεσα,δε μας λες ποσο αξηθηκαν οι πωλησεις των εταιριων το ιδιο διαστημα,για να δουμε ποσο ισχυρο ειναι το επιχειρημα των Εταιριων,οτι αμα κλεισουν τα sites,θα κονομησουν αυτες;

----------


## Anasazi

> Εγώ όποια ταινία πήγα και είδα φέτος στα Village ήμασταν μεταξύ συγκενών και φίλων. Μόνο στο 2012 είχε καμιά 50αριά άτομα στην αίθουσα. Άμα τώρα στο mall μαζεύει από όλη την Αθήνα και γεμίζει μερικές αίθουσες, αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα.


Ε ημαρτον πια με αυτες τις ανακριβειες!!!

" «Σάρωσε» το «2012» στο ελληνικό μποξ όφις όπως και στο διεθνές, συγκεντρώνοντας πάνω από 86.000 εισιτήρια στην Αθήνα και κοντά στα 185.000 εισιτήρια πανελλαδικά, σημειώνοντας στη χώρα μας το πέμπτο μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα όλων των εποχών (όπως ακριβώς συνέβη και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο).

Από 12/11 έως 15/11/09 - 2012 86.611 εισητηρια. "

Καλα,αυτοι οι 50 φαντασου τι λεφτα ειχαν που αγορασαν 1.700 εισητηρια ο καθενας!!!

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Τι να σου πώ. Ο διευθυντής των Village άλλα μας λέει. Έχουμε συνεργασία εδώ και χρόνια. Για ποιό λόγο να λέει ψέματα; Δεν υπήρχε λόγος. Δεν θα του τρώγαμε το ψωμί. Το 2012 κλείνει στα 240.000 εισητήρια. Χωρίς την πειρατεία θα μπορούσε να κάνει άνετα πάνω από 600.000 εισητήρια. Το safe sex που δεν μπορούσε να πειρατευτεί έκανε 1,5 εκ εισητήρια. Όταν η πειρατεία ήταν στα επίπεδα των πλανόδιων πάλι όλες ο ταινίες κάναν μεγάλι επιτυχία. Οι 300 έφτασαν πάνω από 1 εκ.

----------


## MADx2

ελληνικό box office 2009
http://www.cine.gr/article.asp?id=9824
ελληνικό box office 2007&2008
http://www.myfilm.gr/article4618.html

1.000.000 εισιτήρια σε 18 μέρες για τους "300"!
http://news.contra.gr/Lifestyle/Hellas/147614.html

οπως διαπιστώνει κανεις στις ταινίες που αξίζουν ο κόσμος παει στα σινεμά.
Τωρα αν καποιοι νομίζουν ότι αν κοπεί το download ξαφνικα θα παρουν ολοι connx tv ή θα πηγαίνουν καθε σαββατοκυριακο σινεμα (30-40 ευρω / 2ατομα) τότε μάλλον βρίσκεται εκτός ελληνικής πραγματικότητας

Α, για να μην ξεχασω τιμες στα σινεμά το 2007 ήταν περίπου στα 6.5 με 7 ευρώ ενώ τώρα είμαστε στα 9 με 10

----------


## Anasazi

> ελληνικό box office 2009
> http://www.cine.gr/article.asp?id=9824
> ελληνικό box office 2007&2008
> http://www.myfilm.gr/article4618.html
> 
> 1.000.000 εισιτήρια σε 18 μέρες για τους "300"!
> http://news.contra.gr/Lifestyle/Hellas/147614.html
> 
> οπως διαπιστώνει κανεις στις ταινίες που αξίζουν ο κόσμος παει στα σινεμά.
> *Τωρα αν καποιοι νομίζουν ότι αν κοπεί το download ξαφνικα θα παρουν ολοι connx tv ή θα πηγαίνουν καθε σαββατοκυριακο σινεμα (30-40 ευρω / 2ατομα) τότε μάλλον βρίσκεται εκτός ελληνικής πραγματικότητας*


Ακριβως...εδω ο κοσμος δεν εχει να φαει,1 στα 3 παιδια στην Ελλαδα ζει κατω απο το οριο της φτωχειας και απορουμε γιατι ο κοσμος δε δινει ΤΟΣΑ λεφτα στο σινεμα!!

Για το Αβαταρ π.χ. μια οικογενεια με 1 παιδι θα ηθελε 36 ευρω ΜΟΝΟ για εισητηρια!!

Να υπολογισουμε ποσα αλλα πραγματα μπορουμε να κανουμε με 12 ευρω το ατομο?

Η μηπως να πουμε οτι σε αλλες χωρες της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης το εισητηριο δε κανει ποτε πανω απο 8 ευρω?

Η μηπως να πουμε οτι πολυς κοσμος πλεον εχει σταματησει να πηγαινει cinema επειδη ειναι μεσα ο καθε κατεστραμμενος και ειτε μιλαει στο κινητο ειτε σχολιαζει και γελαει σα το μ****α και δε του λεει κανεις υπευθυνος τιποτα??

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβως...εδω ο κοσμος δεν εχει να φαει,1 στα 3 παιδια στην Ελλαδα ζει κατω απο το οριο της φτωχειας και απορουμε γιατι ο κοσμος δε δινει ΤΟΣΑ λεφτα στο σινεμα!!
> 
> Για το Αβαταρ π.χ. μια οικογενεια με 1 παιδι θα ηθελε 36 ευρω ΜΟΝΟ για εισητηρια!!
> 
> Να υπολογισουμε ποσα αλλα πραγματα μπορουμε να κανουμε με 12 ευρω το ατομο?
> 
> Η μηπως να πουμε οτι σε αλλες χωρες της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης το εισητηριο δε κανει ποτε πανω απο 8 ευρω?
> 
> Η μηπως να πουμε οτι πολυς κοσμος πλεον εχει σταματησει να πηγαινει cinema επειδη ειναι μεσα ο καθε κατεστραμμενος και ειτε μιλαει στο κινητο ειτε σχολιαζει και γελαει σα το μ****α και δε του λεει κανεις υπευθυνος τιποτα??



Αυτό  όμως  ρε παιδιά  που ακριβώς  σου δίνει το δικαιώμα  να το κλέψεις;  (ξέρω  ξέρω δεν είναι κλεψιά μπλα μπλα μπλα).

Είπαμε  δεν σου αρέσει  κάτι  δεν το αγοράζεις,  αφού το θεωρείς  σκουπίδι  τι ψάχνεις στα  σκουπίδια; 

ΥΓ  Ναι έχω  κατεβάσει,  άλλα  γνωρίζω  οτι  αυτό που έκανα  είναι παράνομο  και αναλαμβάνω  τις ευθύνες μου

----------


## MADx2

> Ακριβως...εδω ο κοσμος δεν εχει να φαει,1 στα 3 παιδια στην Ελλαδα ζει κατω απο το οριο της φτωχειας και απορουμε γιατι ο κοσμος δε δινει ΤΟΣΑ λεφτα στο σινεμα!!
> 
> Για το Αβαταρ π.χ. μια οικογενεια με 1 παιδι θα ηθελε 36 ευρω ΜΟΝΟ για εισητηρια!!
> 
> Να υπολογισουμε ποσα αλλα πραγματα μπορουμε να κανουμε με 12 ευρω το ατομο?
> 
> Η μηπως να πουμε οτι σε αλλες χωρες της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης το εισητηριο δε κανει ποτε πανω απο 8 ευρω?
> 
> Η μηπως να πουμε οτι πολυς κοσμος πλεον εχει σταματησει να πηγαινει cinema επειδη ειναι μεσα ο καθε κατεστραμμενος και ειτε μιλαει στο κινητο ειτε σχολιαζει και γελαει σα το μ****α και δε του λεει κανεις υπευθυνος τιποτα??


 :One thumb up: 
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου , προσωπικά διαλέγω τις προβολές των 5 με 6 που εχουν λιγότερο κόσμο και πιτσιρικαρία.

Ενδεικτικά τα παιδικά θέατρα εχουν τιμές στα 12 με 15 ευρώ δηλαδή αυτοί πως βγαινουν οικονομικά που πληρωνουν και τους ηθοποιούς?
http://www.n-t.gr/el/boxoffice/ticketprices/

@sdkir
Δηλαδη την δεκαετία του 80 δεν υπηρχαν αντιγραφες (κασσετες , βιντεοκασετες κτλ) και τωρα μας φταιει το ιντερνετ?
Οπως ειπα και προηγουμένως θεωρεις οτι καποιος αν σταματαγε να κατεβαζει θα το αγοραζε?
Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για cd 30ετιας τα 15 ευρώ και ενω εχει πουλησει μερικά εκατομύρια αντιτυπα?
Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για dvd  που το εχει βαλει η εφημεριδα  τα 15 ευρώ ?
Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για game  4ετιας τα 15 ευρώ ?

Εγω το βλέπω σαν ενα είδος μποικοταζ.

Κλεψιμο θα ηταν να μπεις τσαμπα στο θεατρο /συναυλία.
Το οτι καποιοι θησαυρίζουν για κατι που φτιαχτηκε 30 χρονια πριν δεν σε απασχολεί?

Πχ σε όλη την ασια η microsoft δινει office & windows με 25 ευρω για να μειωσει την πειρατια...

----------


## DoS

> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η όλη ιστορία περί τεχνικών λόγων είναι μεγάλη παπάτζα και το site 1)έχει κλείσει 2)το κατεβάσαν γιατί φοβήθηκαν τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών.
> Παραείναι σύμπτωση να κάνουν maintenance _αυτόν ειδικά τον καιρό_ και επί τόσες μέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Ότι προφανώς η ευρεία μάζα δεν ξέρει από που αλλού να κετεβάσει και μόνο οι ψαγμένοι συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν.Απλό.
> Αν και για μένα, ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το christmas hiatus,η διακοπή των αμερικάνικων σειρών δηλαδή για το διάστημα των γιορτών.Το κατέβασμα των σειρών είναι χαλαρά ο μισός και όγκος των δεδομένων που μετακινείται καθημερινά.
> Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό που νομίζεις ότι έγινε και χαίρεσαι, ότι δηλαδή οι κακοί πειρατές νικήθηκαν,δεν συνέβη σε καμία περίπτωση
> 
> ...


Καταρχήν και μόνο το γεγονός ότι τουλάχιστον η μισή εγχώρια κίνηση (δεν θα ήταν υπερβολή να λέγαμε τα 2/3 αφού ακόμη υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές που λειτρουργούν κανονικά) είναι από p2p είναι εντυπωσιακό (περίμενα ένα ποσοστό γύρω στο 1/4 αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ). Επίσης τα σινεμά όντως βλέπουν μια κάμψη στις πωλήσεις αλλά αυτή δεν μπορεί να μελετηθεί ξεχωριστά από την οικονομική δυσπραγία, τουλάχιστον προς το παρών.
Τώρα για το τελευταίο σκέλος της απάντησής σου, λυπάμαι αλλά είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία...σε μια χώρα που δεν παράγει τίποτα είναι ανέκδοτο να μιλάμε για τόνωση της εθνικής οικονομίας μέσω κατανάλωσης, η πρακτική αυτή ευθύνεται σε όχι αμελητέο βαθμό για τα σημερινά μας χάλια  :Whistle:

----------


## nnik

> ΥΓ Ναι έχω κατεβάσει, άλλα γνωρίζω οτι αυτό που έκανα είναι παράνομο και αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες μου


Αναλαμβάνει στην Ελλάδα κανείς τις ευθύνες του;
Όλο παιδιάστικες δικαιολογίες εφευρήσκουμε για να δικαιολογήσουμε τις παράνομες μας πράξεις παντού στην καθημερινότητά μας.
Π.χ όταν διπλοπαρκάρουμε και κλείνουμε κάποιον αρχίζουμε τις Ελληνικούρες όπως είχα πάει στο γιατρό,δυο λεπτά έλειψα,άκουγα ένα θόρυβο στη μηχανή κ.α.....

----------


## MADx2

> Αναλαμβάνει στην Ελλάδα κανείς τις ευθύνες του;
> Όλο παιδιάστικες δικαιολογίες εφευρήσκουμε για να δικαιολογήσουμε τις παράνομες μας πράξεις παντού στην καθημερινότητά μας.
> Π.χ όταν διπλοπαρκάρουμε και κλείνουμε κάποιον αρχίζουμε τις Ελληνικούρες όπως είχα πάει στο γιατρό,δυο λεπτά έλειψα,άκουγα ένα θόρυβο στη μηχανή κ.α.....



Μήπως να δούμε αν ολές αυτές οι εταιρειες τηρούν απόλυτα τους νόμους ( ΙΚΑ , ΦΠΑ, ανασφαλιστοι κτλ)?

Επίσης όταν κανείς δεν κάνεις ελεγχους και δεν επιβάλει ποινές στα καρτέλ τι να λεμε τώρα.

Εννοείς και τους Πολιτικούς, Διαφορες Μονές , Μεγαλοεργολάβους στην καθημερινοτητα ?
Το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι φίλε μου.

----------


## DoS

> Ε ημαρτον πια με αυτες τις ανακριβειες!!!
> 
> " «Σάρωσε» το «2012» στο ελληνικό μποξ όφις όπως και στο διεθνές, συγκεντρώνοντας πάνω από 86.000 εισιτήρια στην Αθήνα και κοντά στα 185.000 εισιτήρια πανελλαδικά, σημειώνοντας στη χώρα μας το πέμπτο μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα όλων των εποχών (όπως ακριβώς συνέβη και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο).
> 
> Από 12/11 έως 15/11/09 - 2012 86.611 εισητηρια. "
> 
> Καλα,αυτοι οι 50 φαντασου τι λεφτα ειχαν που αγορασαν 1.700 εισητηρια ο καθενας!!!


Ειναι γεγονός ότι την τελευταία 2ετία η village είδε χαμηλή ανάπτυξη παρόλες τις επενδύσεις, ενώ φέτος είχε κάμψη (έχουμε βέβαια και κρίση). Γιατί αλλιώς νομίζετε πως πούλησε και έφυγε, έχοντας μάλιστα χασούρα (τι νομίζετε πως είναι ο Κοντομηνάς κανάς κουβαρντάς που μοιράζει λεφτά αλλά βγενό :Wink: .Το πόσα εισητήρια έκοψε το 2012 είναι στη μεγάλη εικόνα αμελητέα ποσότητα...
Δεν παίρνω το μέρος των εταιριών προστασίας των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά καλό είναι αφενός να βλέπουμε όλη την εικόνα και αφετέρου να επιχειρηματολογούμε με στοιχεία.

----------


## nnik

> Μήπως να δούμε αν ολές αυτές οι εταιρειες τηρούν απόλυτα τους νόμους ( ΙΚΑ , ΦΠΑ, ανασφαλιστοι κτλ)?
> 
> Επίσης όταν κανείς δεν κάνεις ελεγχους και δεν επιβάλει ποινές στα καρτέλ τι να λεμε τώρα.
> 
> Εννοείς και τους Πολιτικούς, Διαφορες Μονές , Μεγαλοεργολάβους στην καθημερινοτητα ?
> Το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι φίλε μου.


Γι αυτό και εμείς κάνουμε αντίσταση κλέβοντας τους συνανθρώπους μας ,έτσι;

Η άλλη προσφιλής ελληνική δικαιολογία.

----------


## Anasazi

> Ειναι γεγονός ότι την τελευταία 2ετία η village είδε χαμηλή ανάπτυξη παρόλες τις επενδύσεις, ενώ φέτος είχε κάμψη (έχουμε βέβαια και κρίση). Γιατί αλλιώς νομίζετε πως πούλησε και έφυγε, έχοντας μάλιστα χασούρα (τι νομίζετε πως είναι ο Κοντομηνάς κανάς κουβαρντάς που μοιράζει λεφτά αλλά βγενό.Το πόσα εισητήρια έκοψε το 2012 είναι στη μεγάλη εικόνα αμελητέα ποσότητα...
> Δεν παίρνω το μέρος των εταιριών προστασίας των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά καλό είναι αφενός να βλέπουμε όλη την εικόνα και αφετέρου να επιχειρηματολογούμε με στοιχεία.


Μα στοιχεια ειναι αυτα που παρουσιασα.

Τωρα,αν απορριπτονται για καποιο λογο,ειναι αλλο θεμα.

Η Village ειδε χαμηλη αναπτυξη λογω λογικης του στυλ "Επειδη η ταινια προβαλλεται σε αιθουσα Europa, παρτε +2 ευρω στο εισητηριο".

Ναι...λες και ο κοσμος τα βρισκει στο δρομο τα λεφτα.Και τι εκανε η Village και η καθε Village για να προσελκυσει τον κοσμο?

Ποσο εριξε την τιμη των εισητηριων? 0 ! ! !

Αντιθετως,τα εισητηρια και τα ποπ κορν κτλ. κοστιζουν ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ οσο περναει ο καιρος.

Συγνωμη αλλα ας βρουν αλλον να δουλεψουν.

----------


## MADx2

> Ειναι γεγονός ότι την τελευταία 2ετία η village είδε χαμηλή ανάπτυξη παρόλες τις επενδύσεις, ενώ φέτος είχε κάμψη (έχουμε βέβαια και κρίση). Γιατί αλλιώς νομίζετε πως πούλησε και έφυγε, έχοντας μάλιστα χασούρα (τι νομίζετε πως είναι ο Κοντομηνάς κανάς κουβαρντάς που μοιράζει λεφτά αλλά βγενό.Το πόσα εισητήρια έκοψε το 2012 είναι στη μεγάλη εικόνα αμελητέα ποσότητα...
> Δεν παίρνω το μέρος των εταιριών προστασίας των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά καλό είναι αφενός να βλέπουμε όλη την εικόνα και αφετέρου να επιχειρηματολογούμε με στοιχεία.


Δηλαδή συγνωμη σε περίοδο κρίσης και με 9 με 10 ευρώ εισητήριο τι περίμενες αυξηση?
εγω ξέρω ότι οταν δεν πουλάς μειώνεις τις τιμές για να τραβηξεις τον κόσμο , δεν λες εγω πουλάω ακριβά αλλα κανεις δεν ψωνίζει.
Εδω όλες οι μαρκες στα ρουχα κτλ εχουν ρίξει τιμές τα σινεμά όμως οχι.

........Auto merged post: MADx2 πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γι αυτό και εμείς κάνουμε αντίσταση κλέβοντας τους συνανθρώπους μας ,έτσι;
> 
> Η άλλη προσφιλής ελληνική δικαιολογία.


Τον κακομοιρη τον nicola cage μονο 10 ψωροεκατομυρια πηρε για την ταινία του η τζουλια ρομπερτς μονο 20εκατομυρια , δεν βγαινουν μωρε τα παιδιά τους τα τρωνε οι πειρατές.

Η μαντόνα δε για να πιάσουμε τα μουσικά εβγαλε απο την τουρνέ της 100 εκ δολλάρια , επέσαν οι πώλησεις των cd και θα πεινάσει μιλάμε!!

Μια που ειπα πειρατές , και οι ταινίες θα πρέπει να εχούν κάνει πανω απο 1 δις δολλαρια εισπράξεις , φτώχια μιλάμε....

Φιλε μου οταν θα χτυπηθούν τα καρτέλ της μουσικής και των ταινιών τότε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.

----------


## Banditgr

Υποθετική ερώτηση (που την έχω κάνει και στον εαυτό μου άλλωστε) :

Εσείς, αν το CD/DVD/Blue Ray/whatever αντί να κοστίζει 20-30-40-50+ ευρώ, κόστιζε 10-15 ευρώ (σήμερα, όχι μετά από 5+ χρόνια), θα κάνατε τον κόπο να πεταχτείτε μέχρι το shop να το αγοράσετε, αντί να πατήσετε πάνω στο torrent/rapidshare link που σας τρώει το χέρι σας να πατήσετε ?

*Σκεφτείτε καλά* πριν απαντήσετε (όχι απαραίτητα εδώ) και να είστε ειλικρινείς πάνω απ' όλα με τον εαυτό σας...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Το κόστος ανά κεφάλι που μπαίνει στα Village είναι 7-8 ευρώ. Τις καθημερινές δηλαδή το κέρδος τους είναι μόνο από ποκ κορν και κοκα κόλες.

----------


## MADx2

> Υποθετική ερώτηση (που την έχω κάνει και στον εαυτό μου άλλωστε) :
> 
> Εσείς, αν το CD/DVD/Blue Ray/whatever αντί να κοστίζει 20-30-40-50+ ευρώ, κόστιζε 10-15 ευρώ (σήμερα, όχι μετά από 5+ χρόνια), θα κάνατε τον κόπο να πεταχτείτε μέχρι το shop να το αγοράσετε, αντί να πατήσετε πάνω στο torrent/rapidshare link που σας τρώει το χέρι σας να πατήσετε ?
> 
> *Σκεφτείτε καλά* πριν απαντήσετε (όχι απαραίτητα εδώ) και να είστε ειλικρινείς πάνω απ' όλα με τον εαυτό σας...


Φιλε μου τα cd τα καινούργια πρέπει να εχουν 10 ευρώ και τα παλιότερα όχι πανω απο 4 . Προσωπικά έχω αρκετά cd
Οσο για τις ταινίες εχω γραψει ότι για καινούργια πρέπει να εχει 10 ευρω και για παλιές τό πολύ 3 ευρώ.
Αν ειχαν αυτές τις τιμές ευχαρίστως θα αγόραζα , τωρα απλώς ενοικιάζω απο το dvd club.

----------


## DoS

Επειδή το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και των ψηφιακών μορφών τεχνουργημάτων με απασχολεί έντονα τελευταία να προσθέσω μερικά πράγματα που προσωπικά με έχουν προβληματίσει και πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να αποτελέσουν τροφή για σκέψη για αρκετούς:
Η μετατόπιση του βάρους των δισκογραφικών/καλλιτεχνών στην παραγωηγή μουσικής διαφήμισεων/ringtones, αφού αποτελούν τον πλέον αξιόπιστο τρόπο για εμπορική εκμετάλευση από τη στιγμή που τα cd πέθαναν. Αυτό παράλληλα έχει σημάνει και την μεγάλη πτώση στην εμφάνιση νέων εναλλακτικών καλλιτεχνών με πιο ιδιαίτερα και λιγότερο εμπορικά στυλ. Αυτό είναι γεγονός, αρκεί να δείτε τι γινόταν τις δεκαετίες του 80/90 σε σχέση με σήμερα...οι μεγαλύτεροι μπορούν αμέσως να δουν τη διαφορά.
Η περιθωριοποίηση του pc gaming! Ακούγεται υπερβολικό αλλά ως φανατικός pc gamer στο παρελθόν (και λεγότερο φανατικός αλλά ακόμη πιστός στα 32 μου χρόνια όσο οι υποχρεώσεις και καθημερινότητα το επιτρέπουν), δεν μπορώ παρά να νιώθω απογοητευμένος που οι περισσότερες εταιρείες συμπεριφέρονται στο pc σαν τον φτωχό συγγενή των κονσολών, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις (valve, blizzard). Τα νούμερα όμως είναι απογοητευτικά όταν παιχνίδια που απευθύνονται κατεξοχήν στο pc όπως fps κάνουν το 95% των πωλήσεων στις κονσόλες, μετά η κάθε εταιρεία ανάπτυξης/διανομής δεν μπαίνει καν στον κόπο να υποστηρίξει dedicates servers για online multiplayer π.χ. modern warfare 2. Δείτε επίσης πως το καλύτερο παιγνίδι για pc φέτος ήταν ένα console port (dragon age), σε ένα γένος μάλιστα που επίσης παραδοσιακά άνθισε στο pc!.
Τα παραπάνω δεν μπορεί παρά να προβληματίσουν όσους δεν είναι απλά κοντόφθαλμοι και επιμένουν πως οι εταιρείες και οι καταναλωτές δεν επηρεάζονται από την πειρατεία και σε αυτά να προσθέσω πως είμαι developer και χρησιμοποιώ/συμμετέχω κατά κόρον σε OSS και φυσικά δεν ασπάζομαι ούτε αποδέχομαι απαράδεκτες μορφές DRM που έχουν κατακλύσει τις σχετικές αγορές (βλ. itunes). Από την άλλη και η ασύδωτη κλοπή λες και δεν υπάρχει αύριο (γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται η δημιουργία συλλογών πολλών TB ψηφιακού υλικού) είναι για μένα απαράδεκτη.

----------


## MADx2

> Το κόστος ανά κεφάλι που μπαίνει στα Village είναι 7-8 ευρώ. Τις καθημερινές δηλαδή το κέρδος τους είναι μόνο από ποκ κορν και κοκα κόλες.


 :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
μην λες τέτοια θα σπάσει η καρέκλα μου!!!

μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι ανεβηκε στο κοστος τους τα τελευταια 3 χρόνια?
( δεν εννοω τους μισθούς των golden boys)

----------


## DoS

> Μα στοιχεια ειναι αυτα που παρουσιασα.
> 
> Τωρα,αν απορριπτονται για καποιο λογο,ειναι αλλο θεμα.
> 
> Η Village ειδε χαμηλη αναπτυξη λογω λογικης του στυλ "Επειδη η ταινια προβαλλεται σε αιθουσα Europa, παρτε +2 ευρω στο εισητηριο".
> 
> Ναι...λες και ο κοσμος τα βρισκει στο δρομο τα λεφτα.Και τι εκανε η Village και η καθε Village για να προσελκυσει τον κοσμο?
> 
> Ποσο εριξε την τιμη των εισητηριων? 0 ! ! !
> ...


Τους ισολογισμούς τους τους είδες; Εύκολο να ρίξει τα εισητήρια όταν δεν βγαίνει με τα ακριβά...
Εντάξει, υπάρχει πάντα η υπόθεση πως ήταν κακοί επιχειρηματίες, το μέλλον θα δείξει, Πάντως αίθουσες σαν του village δεν θυμάμαι στην ελλάδα πριν από αυτά.

........Auto merged post: DoS πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή συγνωμη σε περίοδο κρίσης και με 9 με 10 ευρώ εισητήριο τι περίμενες αυξηση?
> εγω ξέρω ότι οταν δεν πουλάς μειώνεις τις τιμές για να τραβηξεις τον κόσμο , δεν λες εγω πουλάω ακριβά αλλα κανεις δεν ψωνίζει.
> Εδω όλες οι μαρκες στα ρουχα κτλ εχουν ρίξει τιμές τα σινεμά όμως οχι.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MADx2 πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Τον κακομοιρη τον nicola cage μονο 10 ψωροεκατομυρια πηρε για την ταινία του η τζουλια ρομπερτς μονο 20εκατομυρια , δεν βγαινουν μωρε τα παιδιά τους τα τρωνε οι πειρατές.
> ...


Μπορείς και απλά να την κάνεις διότι θεώρησες πως η επένδυσή σου δεν βγήκε και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς, όπως και έκαναν. Τώρα τα λοιπά περί nikolas cage κτλ. τα βρίσκω off topic και αποπροσανατολιστικά. Γιατί αυτό που θα πρέπει στην τελική να μας προβληματίσει είναι για πιο λόγο έχουμε ανάγκη να καταναλώνουμε τόσο πολύ που δεν μας φτάνουν πια τα χρήματα που βγάζουμε για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις "αναγκές μας" και όχι το πόσα βγάζει ο κάθε ματαιδόξος διάσημος...

----------


## sdikr

> @sdkir
> Δηλαδη την δεκαετία του 80 δεν υπηρχαν αντιγραφες (κασσετες , βιντεοκασετες κτλ) και τωρα μας φταιει το ιντερνετ?
> Οπως ειπα και προηγουμένως θεωρεις οτι καποιος αν σταματαγε να κατεβαζει θα το αγοραζε?
> Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για cd 30ετιας τα 15 ευρώ και ενω εχει πουλησει μερικά εκατομύρια αντιτυπα?
> Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για dvd  που το εχει βαλει η εφημεριδα  τα 15 ευρώ ?
> Θεωρείς δίκαιη τιμή για game  4ετιας τα 15 ευρώ ?
> 
> Εγω το βλέπω σαν ενα είδος μποικοταζ.
> 
> ...


Παραμένει κλέψιμο,  αν θέλεις να κάνεις μποικοτάζ  τότε  απλά μην κάνεις χρήση,  ποιο πολύ θα τους πονέσει  το ότι ακόμα  και τζάμπα  δεν  τα θέλεις  παρά  το να τα "κλέβεις"

το αν θεωρώ  την τιμή δίκαιη  είναι  άλλο θέμα,   πχ  δεν θεωρώ  δίκαιη  την τιμή  του υδραυλικού  ή  του κομωτηριού   άλλα  αυτό δεν μου δίνει το δικαίωμα  να  μην τον πληρώσω  εφόσον κάνω  χρήση των υπηρεσιών  του




> Μήπως να δούμε αν ολές αυτές οι εταιρειες τηρούν απόλυτα τους νόμους ( ΙΚΑ , ΦΠΑ, ανασφαλιστοι κτλ)?
> 
> Επίσης όταν κανείς δεν κάνεις ελεγχους και δεν επιβάλει ποινές στα καρτέλ τι να λεμε τώρα.
> 
> Εννοείς και τους Πολιτικούς, Διαφορες Μονές , Μεγαλοεργολάβους στην καθημερινοτητα ?
> Το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι φίλε μου.



Αμάν  ποια  με αυτή την καραμέλα!
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι,  με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνω  εγώ,

----------


## Anasazi

> Υποθετική ερώτηση (που την έχω κάνει και στον εαυτό μου άλλωστε) :
> 
> Εσείς, αν το CD/DVD/Blue Ray/whatever αντί να κοστίζει 20-30-40-50+ ευρώ, κόστιζε 10-15 ευρώ (σήμερα, όχι μετά από 5+ χρόνια), θα κάνατε τον κόπο να πεταχτείτε μέχρι το shop να το αγοράσετε, αντί να πατήσετε πάνω στο torrent/rapidshare link που σας τρώει το χέρι σας να πατήσετε ?
> 
> *Σκεφτείτε καλά* πριν απαντήσετε (όχι απαραίτητα εδώ) και να είστε ειλικρινείς πάνω απ' όλα με τον εαυτό σας...


Αν το σινεμα ειχε 5 ευρω και μεσα στην αιθουσα επικρατουσαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ συνθηκες,θα πηγαινα απειρως περισσοτερες φορες.

Δε με συγκινουν επιχειρηματα του στιλ "Οι καημενοι οι καλλιτεχνες θα μεινουν στην ψαθα."

Η διοργανώτρια εταιρία της περιοδείας της βασίλισσας της pop ανακοίνωσε πως τα έσοδα της "Sticky & Sweet Tour" ανήλθαν στα 408 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Η διάσημη τραγουδίστρια έσπασε το δικό της ρεκόρ καθώς το 2006 η περιοδεία της "Confessions" είχε έσοδα 194 εκατομμύρια δολάρια.

Μην αντιγραφετε τα CD της συντροφισσας Madonna,απο το δικο σας υστερημα περιμενει να ζησει κι αυτη!!

----------


## DoS

Και κάτι ακόμη.
Λέτε πως σε περίοδο κρίσης ρίχνεις τις τιμές αν δεν θες να χάσεις πελάτες...
Δεν βλέπω να ισχύει το ίδιο με άλλες μορφές διασκέδασης όπου η ψηφιακή κλοπή δεν είναι εφικτή όμως! Γιατί τα σκυλάδικα/πίστες/μπαρ μια χαρά γεμάτα είναι όλο το χρόνο!

----------


## Banditgr

> Φιλε μου τα cd τα καινούργια πρέπει να εχουν 10 ευρώ και τα παλιότερα όχι πανω απο 4 . Προσωπικά έχω αρκετά cd
> Οσο για τις ταινίες εχω γραψει ότι για καινούργια πρέπει να εχει 10 ευρω και για παλιές τό πολύ 3 ευρώ.
> Αν ειχαν αυτές τις τιμές ευχαρίστως θα αγόραζα , τωρα απλώς ενοικιάζω απο το dvd club.


Προσπάθησα να το γενικοποιήσω γιατί προφανώς υπάρχουν διάφορα προιόντα τα οποία κυκλοφορούν στα εν λόγω media και τα τιμολογούνται διαφορετικά. Αν πραγματικά το εννοείς ότι θα τα αγόραζες τότε εγώ προσωπικά αποδέχομαι ότι κατεβάζεις (όταν κατεβάζεις) κυρίως λόγω τιμής. Αυτό που προσπαθήσω να υπονοήσω με το ερώτημα είναι ότι για κάποιους το θέμα τιμής ΔΕΝ είναι ο κύριος λόγος που κατεβάζουν, *το κάνουν επειδή απλά μπορούν γιατί το τσάμπα δεν το μίσησε ποτέ κανένας και κυρίως κανένας (νεο) Έλληνας*.

Προσωπικά πάλι πιστεύω (για τον οποιονδήποτε) ότι το να πέφτει στο επίπεδο αυτών που κλέβουν (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό) και να γίνεται το ίδιο κακός για να έχει μια δικαιολογία να λέει ή να κοιμάται ήσυχος τα βράδια, δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου τιμητικό και προς οφελός του.

----------


## DoS

> Αν το σινεμα ειχε 5 ευρω και μεσα στην αιθουσα επικρατουσαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ συνθηκες,θα πηγαινα απειρως περισσοτερες φορες.
> 
> Δε με συγκινουν επιχειρηματα του στιλ "Οι καημενοι οι καλλιτεχνες θα μεινουν στην ψαθα."
> 
> Η διοργανώτρια εταιρία της περιοδείας της βασίλισσας της pop ανακοίνωσε πως τα έσοδα της "Sticky & Sweet Tour" ανήλθαν στα 408 εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Η διάσημη τραγουδίστρια έσπασε το δικό της ρεκόρ καθώς το 2006 η περιοδεία της "Confessions" είχε έσοδα 194 εκατομμύρια δολάρια.
> 
> Μην αντιγραφετε τα CD της συντροφισσας Madonna,απο το δικο σας υστερημα περιμενει να ζησει κι αυτη!!


Αν πας καθημερινή, αφού έχει παιχτεί η ταινία αρκετό καιρό μια χαρά ανθρώπινες είναι οι συνθήκες. Αν πας village park την πρώτη εβδομάδα Κυριακή μέρα θα την δεις με όλους τους κάφρους.
Λίγη ευελιξία θέλει  :Wink:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Το γράφημα με την πτώση της κίνησης το έδειξα μέσου συνεργάτη μου στο ιδιοκτήτη των Ster στο Μακεδονία. Ο άνθρωπος έπαθε συγκοπή. Κοντέψαμε να τον χάσουμε. Είναι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος.

----------


## Anasazi

> Προσωπικά πάλι πιστεύω (για τον οποιονδήποτε) ότι το να πέφτει στο επίπεδο αυτών που κλέβουν (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό) και να γίνεται το ίδιο κακός *για να έχει μια δικαιολογία να λέει ή να κοιμάται ήσυχος τα βράδια*, δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου τιμητικό και προς οφελός του.


Ε δε νομιζω οτι καποιος χρειαζεται δικαιολογια ή χανει τον υπνο του για αυτο το πραγμα!

Εχει προσβληθει κανεις ποτε οταν τον αποκαλεσαν πειρατη? Μη τρελαθουμε  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν πας καθημερινή, αφού έχει παιχτεί η ταινία αρκετό καιρό μια χαρά ανθρώπινες είναι οι συνθήκες. Αν πας village park την πρώτη εβδομάδα Κυριακή μέρα θα την δεις με όλους τους κάφρους.
> Λίγη ευελιξία θέλει


Συγνωμη που δεν διαμορφωνω το προγραμμα μου αναλογα  με τον καθε καφρο ε!!

Μηπως να περιμενω να το δειξει η ΝΕΤ?  :ROFL:

----------


## MADx2

> Παραμένει κλέψιμο,  αν θέλεις να κάνεις μποικοτάζ  τότε  απλά μην κάνεις χρήση,  ποιο πολύ θα τους πονέσει  το ότι ακόμα  και τζάμπα  δεν  τα θέλεις  παρά  το να τα "κλέβεις"
> 
> το αν θεωρώ  την τιμή δίκαιη  είναι  άλλο θέμα,   πχ  δεν θεωρώ  δίκαιη  την τιμή  του υδραυλικού  ή  του κομωτηριού   άλλα  αυτό δεν μου δίνει το δικαίωμα  να  μην τον πληρώσω  εφόσον κάνω  χρήση των υπηρεσιών  του
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αμάν  ποια  με αυτή την καραμέλα!
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι,  με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνω  εγώ,*


Η τελευταία σου πρόταση χαρακτηρίζει τους ελληνες (παρτακηδες) για αυτό εχουμε φτάσει εδώ που είμαστε.

Για τον υδραυλικό κ το κομμωτηριο μπορει να ρωτήσεις και να παρεις προσφορες για τα σινεμά όχι η τιμη είναι φιξ στα 9 με 10 ευρώ αν αυτό δεν λεγεται καρτελ τοτε?

Η μουσική/ταινία δεν είναι υπηρεσία είναι ψυχαγωγία.
Αλλωστε βγαζουν πνευματικά δικαιωματα απο την ταινια , το dvd , την προβολη στην τηλεοραση , μπλουζακια κτλ..
Εαν πληρωσα μια φορά γιατί να πλήρωσω ξανα για το ιδιο πράγμα και μαλιστα στην ίδια τιμή.
Γιατί πληρώνω πνευματικά δικαιωματα σε cd/dvd αδεια dvd-rw φωτοτυπικα , εκτυπωτές κτλ? Που ξέρουν τι γράφω εγω αν το δούμε και απο την αλλη πλευρα , αυτό δεν ειναι κλεψια?

Προσωπικά αναφερα ότι αγοραζω όσα cd με ενδιαφερουν και νοικιάζω ταινίες.
Αυτό που λεω είναι ότι δεν ειναι δυνατο σε μια αγορά με μεσο μισθό 1200 ευρώ να πουλας cd 20 ευρω , παιχνιδια 30 με 50 ευρω , dvd 10 με 20 ευρω , blu ray 20 - 50 ευρώ και μετά να κλαιγεσαι οτι δεν εχεις πωλήσεις.

Φαντάσου υδραυλικό που να μην εχει δουλειά και να σου ζητάει 100 ευρώ την ώρα.

----------


## DoS

> Ε δε νομιζω οτι καποιος χρειαζεται δικαιολογια ή χανει τον υπνο του για αυτο το πραγμα!
> 
> Εχει προσβληθει κανεις ποτε οταν τον αποκαλεσαν πειρατη? Μη τρελαθουμε 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Συγνωμη που δεν διαμορφωνω το προγραμμα μου αναλογα  με τον καθε καφρο ε!!
> ...


Καθόλου αστείο δεν το βρίσκω. Απλά φαίνεται πως δεν έχεις καμία όρεξη να πας σινεμά, όποιος θέλει να βλέπει σινεμά ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει τις καλύτερες συνθήκες για να απολαύσει μια ταινία. Όποιος απο την άλλη ψάχνει για δικαιολογίες για να μην πάει σινεμά λόγω του ότι κατεβάζει το σύμπαν...γκρινιάζει για τους κάφρους.

----------


## Banditgr

> Ε δε νομιζω οτι καποιος χρειαζεται δικαιολογια ή χανει τον υπνο του για αυτο το πραγμα!
> 
> Εχει προσβληθει κανεις ποτε οταν τον αποκαλεσαν πειρατη? Μη τρελαθουμε


Μα συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, όταν τίθεται το επιχείρημα το πόσα βγάζει η Μαντόνα ή ο Cage ή ο οποιοσδήποτε X (κλέβοντας ή όχι) και το ότι αυτοί δεν θα πεινάσουν και έχουν σπίτια και κότερα και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, γιατί τίθεται σαν επιχείρημα αλήθεια ? Να αποδείξει τι ? Ότι καλά κάνουμε που τους στερούμε κανα δολαριάκι ? Τι μας νοιάζει εμάς στην τελική τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί. Ας έχουν και 150 σπίτια με πισίνες. Μαγκιά τους. Δηλαδή μήπως θα πεινάγανε αν (υποθετικά) δεν "κλέβανε" ? Γίνεται και εσείς σαν τον Cage αν μπορείτε στην τελική.

----------


## MADx2

> Μα συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, όταν τίθεται το επιχείρημα το πόσα βγάζει η Μαντόνα ή ο Cage ή ο οποιοσδήποτε X (κλέβοντας ή όχι) και το ότι αυτοί δεν θα πεινάσουν και έχουν σπίτια και κότερα και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, γιατί τίθεται σαν επιχείρημα αλήθεια ? Να αποδείξει τι ? Ότι καλά κάνουμε που τους στερούμε κανα δολαριάκι ? Τι μας νοιάζει εμάς στην τελική τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί. Ας έχουν και 150 σπίτια με πισίνες. Μαγκιά τους. Δηλαδή μήπως θα πεινάγανε αν (υποθετικά) δεν "κλέβανε" ? Γίνεται και εσείς σαν τον Cage αν μπορείτε στην τελική.


Φιλε οταν υπαρχουν εννοποιημένες τιμές τότε ναι είναι κλεψιμο.
Οταν πληρωνεις 3 φορές για το ιδιο πραγμα την ιδια και παραπανω τιμη ναι ειναι κλεψιμο (σινεμα, dvd,blue ray)
Δεν απαντας ομως στο ερωτημα αφου τα σινεμα δεν εχουν κοσμο γιατι δεν ριχνουν τις τιμές.
Γιατι δεν πεφτουν οι τιμες σε cd/dvd αφου δεν πουλάνε

Αληθεια τα cd κλασικης μουσικής πόσο έχουν? εχουμε και εδω εξοδα συνθέτη κτλ....

----------


## Anasazi

> Καθόλου αστείο δεν το βρίσκω. Απλά φαίνεται πως δεν έχεις καμία όρεξη να πας σινεμά, όποιος θέλει να βλέπει σινεμά ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει τις καλύτερες συνθήκες για να απολαύσει μια ταινία. *Όποιος απο την άλλη ψάχνει για δικαιολογίες για να μην πάει σινεμά λόγω του ότι κατεβάζει το σύμπαν...γκρινιάζει για τους κάφρους.*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Δηλαδη οποιος διαμαρτυρεται για αυτο που συμβαινει στα Village ειναι πειρατης ε?

Αυτη η επαγωγικη λογικη των forum ειναι λιγο κωμικοτραγικη.

Αλλα οκ...εχεις ενα δικιο!Ειναι πολυ λογικο να παω καθημερινη σε σινεμα!!

Εγω δε δουλευω τις καθημερινες εξαλλου,εχω τη μηχανη που τυπωνει λεφτα!!

Και το καλυτερο απ'ολα ειναι οτι δεν θα κανω αυτο που θελω για να αποφυγω καποιον ο οποιος δεν τηρει τους στοιχειωδεις κανονες παραμονης σε μια κινηματογραφικη αιθουσα!!!

Και βεβαια τι κανει ο υπευθυνος για αυτο?

Μα φυσικα τιποτα...γιατι να χασουμε τα 10 ευρω ε?  :Wink: 

Λοιπον,εσυ μπορεις να πηγαινεις σινεμα Τεταρτη 2 το μεσημερι.

Δε θα κανω τετοιες υποχωρησεις για να μην κακοχαρακτηριστω σε ενα forum.

........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

[QUOTE=Banditgr;3225654]Μα συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, όταν τίθεται το επιχείρημα το πόσα βγάζει η Μαντόνα ή ο Cage ή ο οποιοσδήποτε X (κλέβοντας ή όχι) και το ότι αυτοί δεν θα πεινάσουν και έχουν σπίτια και κότερα και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, γιατί τίθεται σαν επιχείρημα αλήθεια ? Να αποδείξει τι ? Ότι καλά κάνουμε που τους στερούμε κανα δολαριάκι ? Τι μας νοιάζει εμάς στην τελική τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί. Ας έχουν και 150 σπίτια με πισίνες. Μαγκιά τους. Δηλαδή μήπως θα πεινάγανε αν (υποθετικά) δεν "κλέβανε" ? *Γίνεται και εσείς σαν τον Cage αν μπορείτε στην τελική.[/*QUOTE]

Αν ημουν κι εγω ανιψιος του Francis Ford Coppola θα γινομουν σιγουρα,trust me!!

----------


## sdikr

> Η τελευταία σου πρόταση χαρακτηρίζει τους ελληνες (παρτακηδες) για αυτό εχουμε φτάσει εδώ που είμαστε.
> 
> Για τον υδραυλικό κ το κομμωτηριο μπορει να ρωτήσεις και να παρεις προσφορες για τα σινεμά όχι η τιμη είναι φιξ στα 9 με 10 ευρώ αν αυτό δεν λεγεται καρτελ τοτε?
> 
> Η μουσική/ταινία δεν είναι υπηρεσία είναι ψυχαγωγία.
> Αλλωστε βγαζουν πνευματικά δικαιωματα απο την ταινια , το dvd , την προβολη στην τηλεοραση , μπλουζακια κτλ..
> Εαν πληρωσα μια φορά γιατί να πλήρωσω ξανα για το ιδιο πράγμα και μαλιστα στην ίδια τιμή.
> Γιατί πληρώνω πνευματικά δικαιωματα σε cd/dvd αδεια dvd-rw φωτοτυπικα , εκτυπωτές κτλ? Που ξέρουν τι γράφω εγω αν το δούμε και απο την αλλη πλευρα , αυτό δεν ειναι κλεψια?
> 
> ...


Στην  Γερμανία,   όταν  ανεβάζουν τις  τιμές,  δεν αγοράζουν,  ο κάθε  ένας  το κάνει για τον ευατό του  και μετά για το σύνολό.

βλέπεις  το δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά τι κάνω  εγώ  έχει πολλούς τρόπους  να το ερμηνεύσεις.


η ψυχαγωγία  είναι και υπηρεσία,   έτσι θα πρέπει να το δείς,   θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι  μην αγόραζεις  - μην το "κλέβεις"
όσο αυτοί βλέπουν  ότι  το κατεβάζεις  θεωρούν  ότι  είναι κάτι που το θέλει ο κόσμος 

όταν  λές  πλήρωσες μια φόρα  τι ενοείς;  
πχ  απο όσο ξέρω  η  sony  για τα δικαιώματα  για την ταινία  έδωσε 50 EK δολάρια,
το δικαιώμα  να  το γράψει,  να το αντιγράψει  να το κάνει ότι θέλει κλπ κλπ
εσύ πλήρωσες  το δικαίωμα  να το δείς  στο συγκεκριμένο  φορμάτ  μόνος σου!

----------


## MADx2

> Στην  Γερμανία,   όταν  ανεβάζουν τις  τιμές,  δεν αγοράζουν,  ο κάθε  ένας  το κάνει για τον ευατό του  και μετά για το σύνολό.
> 
> βλέπεις  το δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά τι κάνω  εγώ  έχει πολλούς τρόπους  να το ερμηνεύσεις.
> 
> 
> η ψυχαγωγία  είναι και υπηρεσία,   έτσι θα πρέπει να το δείς,   θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι  μην αγόραζεις  - μην το "κλέβεις"
> όσο αυτοί βλέπουν  ότι  το κατεβάζεις  θεωρούν  ότι  είναι κάτι που το θέλει ο κόσμος 
> 
> όταν  λές  πλήρωσες μια φόρα  τι ενοείς;  
> ...


Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι πληρωνω πνευματικα δικαιωματα σε cd/dvd κενα , dvd-rw , εκτυπωτές φωτοτυπικά?
Αν οχι εγω θεωρω οτι με κλεβουν οι εταιρειες μουσικής/ταινιών

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι πληρωνω πνευματικα δικαιωματα σε cd/dvd κενα , dvd-rw , εκτυπωτές φωτοτυπικά?
> Αν οχι εγω θεωρω οτι με κλεβουν οι εταιρειες μουσικής/ταινιών



το λέει ο νόμος




> 3. Εάν για την ελεύθερη αναπαραγωγή του έργου χρησιμοποιούνται τεχνικά μέσα, ήτοι συσκευές εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συσκευές ή εξαρτήματα μη ενσωματωμένα ή ενσωματώσιμα στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών που λειτουργούν σε συνάρτηση με αυτούς και χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για την ψηφιακή αντιγραφή ή για την ψηφιακή μετεγγραφή από ή προς αναλογικά μέσα (εξαιρουμένων των εκτυπωτών), μαγνητικές ταινίες ή άλλοι υλικοί φορείς πρόσφοροι για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής � όπως CD-RW, CD-R, φορητοί οπτικοί μαγνητικοί δίσκοι χωρητικότητας άνω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (άνω των 100 Mbytes), αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) - φωτοτυπικά μηχανήματα, χαρτί κατάλληλο για φωτοτυπίες, οφείλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στο δημιουργό του έργου και στους κατά την παρούσα διάταξη δικαιούχους συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων, εξαιρουμένων των προς εξαγωγή ειδών. Η αμοιβή ορίζεται σε 6% της αξίας των συσκευών εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των συσκευών ή εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων ή μη ενσωματώσιμων στην κύρια μονάδα του ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή (εκτός από σαρωτές), των μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων υλικών φορέων πρόσφορων για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής � εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) � και σε 4% της αξίας των φωτοτυπικών συσκευών, των σαρωτών, του χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες και των αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκέτες) χωρητικότητας κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο υπολογισμός της αξίας γίνεται κατά την εισαγωγή ή τη διάθεση από το εργοστάσιο. Η αμοιβή καταβάλλεται από τους εισαγωγείς ή από τους παραγωγούς των αντικειμένων αυτών και σημειώνεται στο τιμολόγιο, εισπράττεται δε από οργανισμούς συλλογικής διαχείρισης που λειτουργούν με έγκριση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και καλύπτουν εν όλω ή εν μέρει την ενδιαφερόμενη κατηγορία των δικαιούχων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή φωτοτυπικών μηχανημάτων, χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες, αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκετών) κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων και σαρωτών (4%) κατανέμεται εξ ημισείας μεταξύ των πνευματικών δημιουργών και των εκδοτών εντύπων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή των συσκευών εγγραφής και υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, των συσκευών και εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (6%), καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα (δισκέτες) κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων, κατανέμεται κατά 55% στους πνευματικούς δημιουργούς, 25% στους ερμηνευτές ή εκτελεστές καλλιτέχνες και 20% στους παραγωγούς γραμμένων μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων γραμμένων υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας.

----------


## DoS

[QUOTE=Anasazi;3225661][QUOTE=DoS;3225652]Καθόλου αστείο δεν το βρίσκω. Απλά φαίνεται πως δεν έχεις καμία όρεξη να πας σινεμά, όποιος θέλει να βλέπει σινεμά ξέρει πως μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει τις καλύτερες συνθήκες για να απολαύσει μια ταινία. *Όποιος απο την άλλη ψάχνει για δικαιολογίες για να μην πάει σινεμά λόγω του ότι κατεβάζει το σύμπαν...γκρινιάζει για τους κάφρους.[/*QUOTE]

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Δηλαδη οποιος διαμαρτυρεται για αυτο που συμβαινει στα Village ειναι πειρατης ε?

Αυτη η επαγωγικη λογικη των forum ειναι λιγο κωμικοτραγικη.

Αλλα οκ...εχεις ενα δικιο!Ειναι πολυ λογικο να παω καθημερινη σε σινεμα!!

Εγω δε δουλευω τις καθημερινες εξαλλου,εχω τη μηχανη που τυπωνει λεφτα!!

Και το καλυτερο απ'ολα ειναι οτι δεν θα κανω αυτο που θελω για να αποφυγω καποιον ο οποιος δεν τηρει τους στοιχειωδεις κανονες παραμονης σε μια κινηματογραφικη αιθουσα!!!

Και βεβαια τι κανει ο υπευθυνος για αυτο?

Μα φυσικα τιποτα...γιατι να χασουμε τα 10 ευρω ε?  :Wink: 

Λοιπον,εσυ μπορεις να πηγαινεις σινεμα Τεταρτη 2 το μεσημερι.

Δε θα κανω τετοιες υποχωρησεις για να μην κακοχαρακτηριστω σε ενα forum.

........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, όταν τίθεται το επιχείρημα το πόσα βγάζει η Μαντόνα ή ο Cage ή ο οποιοσδήποτε X (κλέβοντας ή όχι) και το ότι αυτοί δεν θα πεινάσουν και έχουν σπίτια και κότερα και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο, γιατί τίθεται σαν επιχείρημα αλήθεια ? Να αποδείξει τι ? Ότι καλά κάνουμε που τους στερούμε κανα δολαριάκι ? Τι μας νοιάζει εμάς στην τελική τι κάνουν όλοι αυτοί. Ας έχουν και 150 σπίτια με πισίνες. Μαγκιά τους. Δηλαδή μήπως θα πεινάγανε αν (υποθετικά) δεν "κλέβανε" ? *Γίνεται και εσείς σαν τον Cage αν μπορείτε στην τελική.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Αν ημουν κι εγω ανιψιος του Francis Ford Coppola θα γινομουν σιγουρα,trust me!!


Αν κάτι είναι κωμικοτραγικό, αυτό είναι η λογική ή μάλλον η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιείς για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Δεν είπε κανείς πως όποιος διαμαρτύρεται για ό,τι συμβαίνει στο village είναι πειρατής, την αναγωγή την έκανες εσύ. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα συγκεκριμένα σε εσένα κάνοντας μια υπόθεση, διότι ενώ σου ανάφερα μια καθόλα λογική και κατα κόρον εφαρμοζόμενη τακτική που εφαρμόζουν όσοι παρακολουθούν σινεμά για να αποφύγουν την ανεπιθύμητη ατμόσφαιρα, εσύ απλά απάντησες με σαρκασμό επιπέδου μεσημεριανάδικου του στυλ "σιγά μην κανονίσω το πρόγραμμα μου αναλόγως τις ορέξεις των κάφρων", απάντηση που αν μη τι άλλο δείχνει πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να πας σινεμά. Το αν κατεβάζεις ταινίες βέβαια δεν το ξέρω, υπόθεση έκανα όπως είπα και προηγουμένως η οποία μπορεί να είναι και λανθασμένη. Το γεγονός όμως πως δεν δείχνεις να ενδιαφέρεσαι καθόλου για το σινεμά καθιστά την επιχειρηματολογία σου στο θέμα μάλλον ριχή.

----------


## MADx2

> το λέει ο νόμος


Ο συγκεκριμένος νομος υπαρχει γιατί πίεσαν οι εταιρείες , πως γίνεται δηλαδή να πληρωνω φόρο που καταλήγει σε ιδιωτες /εταιρείες?
Στο κατω κατω εαν γραψω δικη μου μουσική/αρχεια /ταινια /βιβλιο θα μου πληρώσει καποιος πνευματικά δικαιώματα? Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειμαι δημιοργός και εγω ?
Μπορώ να ζητήσω μεριδιο?

Αφου μουσικη /ταινιες ειναι υπηρεσια λεω να φτιαξουμε και τον εξης νομο:

Δικαιωματα κουρεων/κομμωτηριων σε:

Ψαλιδια
Ξυραφακια
Χτένες
Σεσουαρ
Ξυριστικές/κουρευτικές μηχανές
Βαφές μαλλιών

Γιατί αν χρησιμοποιηθουν θα στερήσουν εισοδημα απο τους κουρείς/κομμώτριες.

επίσης να κανουμε το ιδιο σε χρωματα /πινελα κτλ..

θα συμφωνούσες?

----------


## DoS

Και για να επεκταθώ σε ό,τι έλεγα προηγουμένως περί ευκολίας στην κλοπή/αντιγραφή τεχνουργημάτων σε ψηφαική μορφή, που είναι και τα πρώτα που θα κόψει ο κάθε καταναλωτής που ξέρει ότι μπορεί να τα βρει τσάμπα από πολλές πηγές σε αντίθεση με τα απτά (βλ. παράδειγμα για λοιπών μορφών διασκέδασης όπου η κρίση δεν φαίνεται να έχει επηρεάσει τόσο), να προσθέσω ότι για μένα είναι τουλάχιστον υποκρισία η αγορά πανάκριβου εξοπλισμού όπως home cinema/tv των 2000+ ευρώ, ή αντίστοιχα καρτών γραφικών των 500 ευρώ όταν επακολουθείται από το κατέβασμα όλων των ταινιών/παιγνιδιών. 
Την 50αρα όμως LED LCD δεν μπορείς να την κατεβάσεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Ο συγκεκριμένος νομος υπαρχει γιατί πίεσαν οι εταιρείες , πως γίνεται δηλαδή να πληρωνω φόρο που καταλήγει σε ιδιωτες /εταιρείες?
> Στο κατω κατω εαν γραψω δικη μου μουσική/αρχεια /ταινια /βιβλιο θα μου πληρώσει καποιος πνευματικά δικαιώματα? Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειμαι δημιοργός και εγω ?
> Μπορώ να ζητήσω μεριδιο?
> 
> Αφου μουσικη /ταινιες ειναι υπηρεσια λεω να φτιαξουμε και τον εξης νομο:
> 
> Δικαιωματα κουρεων/κομμωτηριων σε:
> 
> Ψαλιδια
> ...


αν θέλεις να ζητήσεις μερίδιο  πάλι υπάρχει νόμος   :Wink: 

τελικά  και εσύ κάνεις ότι κάνουν και οι άλλοι,   (τα περι  ψαλιδιών  κλπ)


ΥΓ  ο κουρέας  πλήρωνει λιγότερα  για να πάρει τα υλικά του  απο εσένα

----------


## psytransas

> Είπαμε  δεν σου αρέσει  κάτι  δεν το αγοράζεις,  αφού το θεωρείς  σκουπίδι  τι ψάχνεις στα  σκουπίδια;


Και οι ΦΤΩΧΟΙ στα σκουπιδια ψαχνουν... :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Και οι ΦΤΩΧΟΙ στα σκουπιδια ψαχνουν...


Ναι άλλα  είναι πραγματικά  φτωχοί,   δεν  έχουν  adsl  κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## psytransas

> Το γράφημα με την πτώση της κίνησης το έδειξα μέσου συνεργάτη μου στο ιδιοκτήτη των Ster στο Μακεδονία. Ο άνθρωπος έπαθε συγκοπή. Κοντέψαμε να τον χάσουμε. Είναι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος.


Συγκινηθηκαμε.  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι άλλα  είναι πραγματικά  φτωχοί,   δεν  έχουν  adsl  κλπ κλπ κλπ


Μην το εκτροχιαζεις κατα κει. Σαν αλληγορια δεστο.

----------


## Banditgr

> Συγκινηθηκαμε.


Που να έβγαινε δηλαδή ποτέ και κανα γράφημα που να έδειχνε πόσο από το συνολικό bandwidth (όλων των ελληνικών ISP's) το οποίο καταναλώνεται σε μεταφορά αρχείων, αφορά copyrighted material. Δεν θα προλάβαινε το ΕΚΑΒ...

----------


## sdikr

> Συγκινηθηκαμε. 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μην το εκτροχιαζεις κατα κει. Σαν αλληγορια δεστο.


όπως  μας  βολεύει;

Δηλαδή  εσύ ψάχνεις στα σκουπίδια  για να φάς;
τελικά  είναι σκουπίδια  ή όχι; 
Αν  είναι σκουπίδια  τότε  κακώς  κάνουμε χρήση,  αν κάνουμε  χρήση και δεν είμαστε φτωχοί  τότε  πάλι δεν είναι σκουπίδια   (και ο φτωχός  έχει ποιο σημαντικά πράγματα  απο  το πως  θα κατεβάσει το  αβαταριο)

----------


## Anasazi

> Αν κάτι είναι κωμικοτραγικό, αυτό είναι η λογική ή μάλλον η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιείς για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Δεν είπε κανείς πως όποιος διαμαρτύρεται για ό,τι συμβαίνει στο village είναι πειρατής, την αναγωγή την έκανες εσύ. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα συγκεκριμένα σε εσένα κάνοντας μια υπόθεση, διότι ενώ σου ανάφερα μια καθόλα λογική και κατα κόρον εφαρμοζόμενη τακτική που εφαρμόζουν όσοι παρακολουθούν σινεμά για να αποφύγουν την ανεπιθύμητη ατμόσφαιρα, *εσύ απλά απάντησες με σαρκασμό επιπέδου μεσημεριανάδικου* του στυλ "σιγά μην κανονίσω το πρόγραμμα μου αναλόγως τις ορέξεις των κάφρων", απάντηση που αν μη τι άλλο δείχνει πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να πας σινεμά. Το αν κατεβάζεις ταινίες βέβαια δεν το ξέρω, υπόθεση έκανα όπως είπα και προηγουμένως η οποία μπορεί να είναι και λανθασμένη. Το γεγονός όμως πως δεν δείχνεις να ενδιαφέρεσαι καθόλου για το σινεμά καθιστά την επιχειρηματολογία σου στο θέμα μάλλον ριχή.


Δεν ειναι σαρκασμός,είναι πραγματικότητα.Αν εσύ προσαρμόζεις τις δραστηριότητες και το πρόγραμμα σου στις ενέργειες του καθενός είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα.

Γιατί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορεί να μου πει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του cinema,αν δε θες φασαρίες,πήγαινε στην Gold Class.

Ενδιαφέρομαι να παω σινεμά τις ώρες που θέλω και μπορώ και από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω το ίδιο εισητήριο με όλους,έχω και κάποια δικαιώματα.Οποιος θέλει να κάνει πλάκα και χαβαλέ,ας κάτσει σπίτι του.

Τέλος πάντων,είναι πολύ βολικό αλλά και διασκεδαστικό να παρουσιάζομαι ως ο κακός της υπόθεσης.

Ότι και να πεις,οι υπεύθυνοι έχουν υποχρέωση προς όλους τους θεατές να απομακρύνουν τους ενοχλητικούς,κάτι το οποίο δε κάνουν και μάλιστα όποτε το ανέφερα με αγνόησαν.

Αλλά είπαμε...είναι πολλλά τα λεφτά (Άρη)...  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειναι σαρκασμός,είναι πραγματικότητα.Αν εσύ προσαρμόζεις τις δραστηριότητες και το πρόγραμμα σου στις ενέργειες του καθενός είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα.
> 
> Γιατί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορεί να μου πει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του cinema,αν δε θες φασαρίες,πήγαινε στην Gold Class.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να παω σινεμά τις ώρες που θέλω και μπορώ και από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω το ίδιο εισητήριο με όλους,έχω και κάποια δικαιώματα.Οποιος θέλει να κάνει πλάκα και χαβαλέ,ας κάτσει σπίτι του.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων,είναι πολύ βολικό αλλά και διασκεδαστικό να παρουσιάζομαι ως ο κακός της υπόθεσης.
> 
> Ότι και να πεις,οι υπεύθυνοι έχουν υποχρέωση προς όλους τους θεατές να απομακρύνουν τους ενοχλητικούς,κάτι το οποίο δε κάνουν και μάλιστα όποτε το ανέφερα με αγνόησαν.
> ...



Ξέρεις  με χαλάει η φάτσα  σου (άσχετα  αν δεν σε έχω δει πότε),  μπορώ  να ζητήσω  απο τον υπεύθυνο  να σε πετάξει  έξω;

ΝΑΙ  ή ΟΧΙ;

----------


## Anasazi

> Ξέρεις  με χαλάει η φάτσα  σου (άσχετα  αν δεν σε έχω δει πότε),  μπορώ  να ζητήσω  απο τον υπεύθυνο  να σε πετάξει  έξω;
> 
> ΝΑΙ  ή ΟΧΙ;


Αυτό πώς συνδέεται με αυτά που είπα?

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό πώς συνδέεται με αυτά που είπα?



το ότι πας  σε ενάν  χώρο που είναι δημόσιος........................τίποτα παραπάνω  τίποτα  λιγότερο.

----------


## psytransas

> όπως  μας  βολεύει;


Μαλλον το πως ΤΟΥΣ βολευει θα επρεπε να συζηταμε καλυτερα.

Ο νομος που ειπες λιγο ποστ πιο πριν... :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Μαλλον το πως ΤΟΥΣ βολευει θα επρεπε να συζηταμε καλυτερα.
> 
> Ο νομος που ειπες λιγο ποστ πιο πριν...



Για αυτόν  που  ψάχνει στα σκουπίδια;

----------


## Anasazi

> το ότι πας  σε ενάν  χώρο που είναι δημόσιος........................τίποτα παραπάνω  τίποτα  λιγότερο.


Δηλαδη μπορω κι εγω να μιλαω στο κινητο,να ουρλιαζω ακριβως πριν καποια τρομακτικη σκηνη επειδη νομιζω οτι ειμαι αστειος με αυτον τον τροπο και να φωναζω σε φιλο μου που καθεται 3 καθισματα παραδιπλα,ετσι?

Και δε τρεχει και τιποτα,ε?  :No no: 

Επισης,δεν ειναι δημοσιος χωρος,ειναι ιδιοκτησια του Village διοτι για να μπεις στην αιθουσα πληρωνεις,και μαλιστα απαγορευεται να καταναλωνεις οτιδηποτε δεν πωλειται ΜΕΣΑ στις εγκαταστασεις του cinema.

Αλλα ειπαμε...απο τη στιγμη που πληρωνουν,ασ'τους να φωναζουν!!

Α ρε Ελλαδα....  :Worthy:

----------


## psytransas

> Για αυτόν  που  ψάχνει στα σκουπίδια;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=336

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδη μπορω κι εγω να μιλαω στο κινητο,να ουρλιαζω ακριβως πριν καποια τρομακτικη σκηνη επειδη νομιζω οτι ειμαι αστειος με αυτον τον τροπο και να φωναζω σε φιλο μου που καθεται 3 καθισματα παραδιπλα,ετσι?
> 
> Και δε τρεχει και τιποτα,ε? 
> 
> Επισης,δεν ειναι δημοσιος χωρος,ειναι ιδιοκτησια του Village διοτι για να μπεις στην αιθουσα πληρωνεις,και μαλιστα απαγορευεται να καταναλωνεις οτιδηποτε δεν πωλειται ΜΕΣΑ στις εγκαταστασεις του cinema.
> 
> Αλλα ειπαμε...απο τη στιγμη που πληρωνουν,ασ'τους να φωναζουν!!
> 
> Α ρε Ελλαδα....



Ναι  είναι δημόσιος  χώρος,  για  αυτό πληρώνει  το  vilage  για την προβολή

----------


## Anasazi

> Ναι  είναι δημόσιος  χώρος,  για  αυτό πληρώνει  το  vilage  για την προβολή


To Village πληρωνει τις εταιρειες διανομης για το προϊον που του προσφερουν.

Αλλα ακομα και ετσι να ειναι,θες να μου πεις οτι καλως κανουν φασαρια οι διαφοροι κατα την διαρκεια της ταινιας?

----------


## sdikr

> To Village πληρωνει τις εταιρειες διανομης για το προϊον που του προσφερουν.
> 
> Αλλα ακομα και ετσι να ειναι,θες να μου πεις οτι καλως κανουν φασαρια οι διαφοροι κατα την διαρκεια της ταινιας?



Θες να μου πείς οτι καλός κλέβουν οι διάφοροι  πριν την ταίνια; 

θα αποφασίσετε   τι θέλετε;   ή απλά ότι  μας  βολεύει;

----------


## button

ΔΕΝ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΕΔΙΑ τα ιδια και τα ιδια

----------


## sdikr

> ΔΕΝ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΕΔΙΑ τα ιδια και τα ιδια



Ναι αυτά  τα  ηλεκτρομαγνητικά  πεδία  είναι πρόβλημα μερικές φόρες

----------


## Anasazi

> Θες να μου πείς οτι καλός κλέβουν οι διάφοροι  πριν την ταίνια; 
> 
> θα αποφασίσετε   τι θέλετε;   ή απλά ότι  μας  βολεύει;


Κακως κλεβουν οσοι κατεβαζουν.Δεν ειπα ποτε το αντιθετο.

Εξαλλου,το εχω πει απειρες φορες οτι ο χαρακτηρισμος του πειρατη δε θα με αγγιζε ποτε και για κανενα λογο.

Αλλα και παλι,αυτο πως συνδεεται με αυτο που ρωτησα?

Πρεπει ή οχι ολοι να σεβονται το υπολοιπο κοινο σε ενα κινηματογραφο?

Μονο στην Ελλαδα το εχω συναντησει αυτο το χαος σε cinema,ειλικρινα!

----------


## button

> Ναι αυτά  τα  ηλεκτρομαγνητικά  πεδία  είναι πρόβλημα μερικές φόρες


τότε σου συνιστώ διακοπές στην αρκτική η καλύτερα στα ΙΜΑΛΑΙΑ 

ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΟΞΥΓΌΝΟ  :Razz:

----------


## MADx2

Λοιπον εγω θέλω να μου πει καποιος που πάνε τα λεφτά ( ποσα περνει ο καθε δημιουργός ) απο τον φόρο που πληρωνω σε κενα dvd/cd κτλ.. εφόσον μιλάει για επιμερισμό περιμένω να δω που αναγραφονται *δημόσια* ποιος και πόσα περνει.

Οσο για τα village δεν ειναι δημοσιος χωρος , πληρωνω εισητηριο και οφειλουν να εχουν κανονες οι οποιοι θα τηρουνται απο ολους ανεξαιρετως. Αν ηταν δημοσιος χωρος δεν θα πληρωνα εισητηριο.
Το village οπως και η odeon ειναι και αυτοι διανομείς ταινιών , αρα ποιον πληρωνουν τον εαυτό τους?


Θα το ξαναπώ λοιπόν αυτοί που κλαιγονται ειναι οι εταιρειες , αν σταματουσε σημερα η προσβαση στο ιντερνετ και απαγορευονταν τα κενα cd/dvd θα πηγαινε ο κοσμος στα σινεμα ή θα αγοραζε περισσοτερες ταινιες?
Τιποτα απο τα 2 θα εβλεπε τηλεοραση γιατι δεν κοστιζει 
και για να τελειωνουμε :
amazon

Madagascar [Blu-ray] ~ Jada Pinkett Smith, Chris Rock, Ben Stiller, and David Schwimmer (Blu-ray - 2008)
Buy new: $29.99 $17.99
 eshop
 MADAGASCAR (BLU-RAY) (DVD.05190)
Τιμή: 21.76 € + 19% ΦΠΑ = 25.89 €

γερμανικο amazon

Madagascar [Blu-ray] ~ Jan-Josef Liefers, Bastian Pastewka, und Rick Kavanian (Blu-ray - 2009)
Neu kaufen: EUR 20,95

μου ζητάνε τα διπλά με βασικό μισθό τον μισό?
πληρωνω 5 ευρω πανω απο τον γερμανο με τον 3 πλασιο βασικο μισθο και θα πω και ευχαριστώ?
καλα μιλάμε ότι φτάσαμε να μιλάμε για φτωχούς και σκουπιδια τι να πω.
για να μπω και εγω λοιπον σε αυτη την λόγική:
Επειδη καποιοι μιλανε για πνευματικά δικαιωματα εγω κληρονομικα σαν ελληνας θελω να με πληρωσουν οσοι χρησιμοποιουν μαθηματικα, τεχνικες κτλ που ανακαλυψαν οι αρχαιοι ελληνες καθώς επισης και οσοι παιζουν αρχαιες τραγωδιες ή γυρίζουν ταινίες με θεμα την αρχαια /νεοτερη ελλαδα.

Υ.Γ
για του υπερμαχους θεωρω οτι αυτοι δεν αντεγραψαν ποτε ουτε μια κασετα , δεν εβγαλαν φωτοτυπιες απο καποια σελιδα βιβλιου κτλ και οτι ολα τα εχουν αγορασμένα.

*Α και μερικα επισημα στοιχεια για το κατα ποσο το ιντερνετ μειωσε τα εισητηρια , α ρε καταρεμενη pstn 56k τα εφαγες τα studio :*
αν μια ταινiα ξετυλίγεται η σχέση του Eλληνα με τον κινηματογράφο εδώ και έξι δεκαετίες. Mια ταινία με σασπένς, συγκίνηση, ανατροπές και άδηλο τέλος. Υποψήφια για το Οσκαρ της ζωής μας.

Διαχρονικά, η σχέση του Eλληνα με τις σκοτεινές αίθουσες και την 7η Tέχνη έχει περάσει από πολλές φάσεις και από μεγάλες περιόδους υφέσεων και εξάρσεων. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ‘50 ο Eλληνας πήγαινε κατά μέσο όρο στον κινηματογράφο 3-4 φορές τον χρόνο, με τα εισιτήρια να κυμαίνονται στα 40 εκατομμύρια.

H δεκαετία του ‘60 ήταν η χρυσή εποχή: την περίοδο 1966 -1968 οι Eλληνες έβλεπαν σινεμά περίπου 15 φορές τον χρόνο (140 εκατ. εισιτήρια). Aπό τη δεκαετία του ‘70 ξεκίνησε η αντίστροφή πορεία, με τη νεότευκτη τότε τηλεόραση να «κλέβει» την παράσταση. *Tα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του ‘80 ήταν «πέτρινα», ενώ η πτώση κορυφώθηκε στις αρχές του ‘90 με λιγότερα από 10 εκατ. τον χρόνο, που αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου μία επίσκεψη ετησίως. Kάποιες χρονιές μάλιστα, τα εισιτήρια έπεσαν αρκετά κάτω από τα 10 εκατομμύρια (μεταξύ 1995 - 2000).*

H επέλαση του βίντεο και της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης έδωσαν απανωτά χτυπήματα στον κινηματογράφο, σαν αυτά του Tζάκι Tσαν και του Pόκι που τότε μεσουρανούσαν στο πανί, ειδικά κατά την περίοδο 1985 - 1995. Tο σήμερα εμφανίζεται βελτιωμένο και σταθερό, χωρίς όμως να ξεφεύγει από τα 12 με 13 εκατ. εισιτήρια τον χρόνο. Tο 2006 κόπηκαν λιγότερα από 13 εκατ. εισιτήρια, επίδοση που αντιστοιχεί σε 1 και κάτι επισκέψεις στον κινηματογράφο για κάθε Eλληνα, ενώ το 2007 κόπηκαν κοντά στα 14 εκατ. εισιτήρια.
http://www.inout.gr/archive/index.php/t-20034.html

διαβαστε εδω και σχετικη ερευνα
http://www.ekke.gr/estia/gr_pages/gr...#_Toc536584954

*ρεκορ για τις κινηματογραφικες εισπραξεις*
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...rLvn7camMUMd8g

----------


## Doxaios

> μου ζητάνε τα διπλά με βασικό μισθό τον μισό?
> πληρωνω 5 ευρω πανω απο τον γερμανο με τον 3 πλασιο βασικο μισθο και θα πω και ευχαριστώ?


Από όλα αυτά κρατάω αυτό που είναι βασικό. Δεν γίνεται μόνο στα media αυτό το πράγμα. Γίνεται ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! Στα περιοδικά, στο hardware ,στα βιβλία και ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να αγοράζω από Αμερική και να μου έρχεται στην πόρτα μου περιοδικό στην μισή τιμή από έδω;; Εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχω σταδιακά μειώσει στο ελάχιστο τις αγορές μου(ακόμα και για καθημερινά πράγματα) από την εδώ αγορά και τα αγοράζω όλα μέσω ίντερνετ από 10%-60% φθηνότερα. Μόνο στο hardware επιμένω από εδώ γιατί είναι μέσα το θέμα αντικαταστάσεων,service κτλ.

----------


## Theodore41

> Δεν ειναι σαρκασμός,είναι πραγματικότητα.Αν εσύ προσαρμόζεις τις δραστηριότητες και το πρόγραμμα σου στις ενέργειες του καθενός είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα.
> 
> Γιατί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορεί να μου πει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του cinema,αν δε θες φασαρίες,πήγαινε στην Gold Class.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να παω σινεμά τις ώρες που θέλω και μπορώ και από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω το ίδιο εισητήριο με όλους,έχω και κάποια δικαιώματα.Οποιος θέλει να κάνει πλάκα και χαβαλέ,ας κάτσει σπίτι του.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων,είναι πολύ βολικό αλλά και διασκεδαστικό να παρουσιάζομαι ως ο κακός της υπόθεσης.
> 
> Ότι και να πεις,οι υπεύθυνοι έχουν υποχρέωση προς όλους τους θεατές να απομακρύνουν τους ενοχλητικούς,κάτι το οποίο δε κάνουν και μάλιστα όποτε το ανέφερα με αγνόησαν.
> ...


Και γιατι το δεχεσαι εσυ,φιλεμου;
Μην ξαναπας.Βγες εξω ,πες το στον υπευθυνο οτι δεν μπορεις να συνεχισεις,και οτι δεν θα ξαναελθεις,και πηγαινε σπιτι σου.
Αν το κανουν κι αλλοι, θα το λαβει υπ οψιν του αναγκαστικα.
Αν δεν το κανουν,απλως,δεν ξαναπας,οπως εγω.Ετσι κι αλλοιως,δε χανεις και τιποτα,οι καινουριες ταινιες,ειναι για κλωτσες.
Παρε καναν προβολεα,ή μια μεγαλη τηλεοραση,φωναξε και καναν φιλο, και δες με την ησυχια σου.
Εγω,αυτο κανω.
Γιατι να τσακωνεσαι,αμα υπαρχει γυρω σου αυτη η καφριλα;Να αλλαξεις μονος σου τον κοσμο,δεν γινεται,αρα,ο σωζων εαυτον,σωθητω.
Και στο φιναλε,η ψυχικη γαληνη,ειναι το κυριοτερο,σ αυτη τη δυσκολη εποχη που ζουμε.

----------


## amoydar

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο απλό για να το βλέπουμε σαν κέφτες και αστυνόνομους. H ψηφιακή διασκέδαση παλιά ήταν μια φθηνή μορφή διασκέδασης για όσους δεν είχαν λεφτά να πάνε στις πίστες, στο θέατρο κτλ. Έπερνε ο άλλος μια ταινία , μια κασέτα και καθόταν σπίτι και περναγε η ώρα του. Αντε να είχε και το ATARI΄.  Τότε και ο μισθός του είχε βεβαια μεγαλύτερη αγοραστική αξία και οι τιμές των παραπάνω προιόντων ήταν πολύ φθηνότερες.  Και το σινεμά ήταν σε τιμές αρκετά πιο προσιτές στο μέσο άνθρωπο σε σχέση με σήμερα. Ήταν μια εναλλακτική μορφή διασκέδασης για κάποιοιυς που δεν είχαν λεφτά να δουν από κοντά τον αγαπημένο τους ηθοποιό η τραγουδιστή. Άρα από παλιά η συκεκριμένη διασκεδάση ήταν η διασκέδαση κυρίως των μη προνομιούχων .  Τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως υπήρξε υπερεκμετάλευση και τρομερή άνοδος τιμών σε cd ( όπου σαν υλικό είναι πολύ φθηνότερο από το βυνίλιο και τη κασέτα ).  Αυτό είχε σαν συνέπεια ο μη προνομιούχος όπου είδε το μισθό του να συρικνώνεται στα 600-1000€  να μην μπορεί να πληρώνει για αυτού του είδους τη διασκέδαση όσα του ζητάνε. Π.Χ. ένα ζευγάρι για να πάει σινεμά 1 φορά θέλει περίπου 30€. 30€ για να δει μια ταινία. Με αυτά τα χρήματα μπορεί να έχει dsl και να του μένουν κιόλας. Δεν θέλω να δούμε τι θα συμβεί αν πάει 4 φορές το χρόνο σινεμά και αν αγοράσει και 2 cd των αγαπημένων του καλιτεχνων. Τότε θα μιλάμε για έξοδα περίπου του 15% των μισθών και των 2. Και δεν νομίζω οτι κάποιος που περνει 700-800€ θεωρείτε πλούσιος. Αλλά΄και ο φτωxός και ο πλούσιος θέλει και θα βρει κάποιο τρόπο διασκέδασης. Όπως και θα βρει και κάποιο τρόπο επιβίωσης.  Και ο τρόπος που βρήκε ο φτωχός είναι η συλλογική αλληλεγύη για τη διασκέδαση πολλών. Τα p2p δλδ !!!. Η λογική που λέει ότι αφού δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις τα 50€ του cd μην το "κλέβεις" οδηγεί σε επικύνδυνα μονοπάτια παρότι έχει βάση. Σεις που το λέτε σήμερα αυτό όταν στην Ελλάδα η ανεργεία φτάσει στο 30 & και η φτώχεια στο 60% θα λέτε στους χιλιάδες που θα πεθαίνουν από την πείνα να μη κλέψουν μια φέτα ψωμί επειδή δεν έχουν το 1€ να την αγοράσουν? Ο κάθε νόμος θα πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με την κοινωνία που εφαρμόζεται και την εποχή αλλιως θα απαξιώνεται από την ίδια την κοινωνία..

----------


## Omega9

> Επειδή το δικό σου μυαλο είναι ικανό μόνο τις ντομάτες να σκεφτεται σαν παραγωγή δεν συμβαίνει και το ίδιο για μας



Ναι, το ξέρω ότι δε συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με εσάς, αυτό τουλάχιστον το έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει. "Παραγωγή" για σας είναι το απατεωνίστικο παιχνίδι με τις τιμές, για να βγάλετε λεφτά, τότε που μπορούσατε δηλαδή. Να μην αναφέρω τις περιπτώσεις σε αυτόματα βίντεο κλαμπ που ήμουνα μέλος που η ταινία που έπαιρνες από το μηχάνημα ήταν χιλιογρατζουνισμένη και δεν μπορούσα να τη δω. Έχω δώσει πολλά λεφτά στα βίντεο κλαμπ είμαι μέλος σε τουλάχιστον 5 διαφορετικά. Προσωπικά έχω απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό για τον παραγωγό ντομάτας που τις πουλάει στις λαϊκές, από μεσάζοντες και μεταπράτες σαν το "επάγγελμά" σου. Αν δε σου αρέσουν οι παραπάνω κατηγοριοποιήσεις, πες μου πως χαρακτηρίζεις εσύ αυτό που κάνεις. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω. Βέβαια, υπάρχουν κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ που ξέρω, οι οποίοι δεν είναι σκέτοι μεσάζοντες, αλλά είναι σινεφίλ που με τον καιρό αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν βίντεο κλαμπ. Αλλά όπως είπα άλλο οι επιλογές του καθενός, άλλο η εξέλιξη..

Δε σε άγγιξε καθόλου είδα αυτό που έγραψα για την εξέλιξη των κοινωνιών και των ανθρώπων. Αν κάποιος κατεβάζει μουσική και είναι και ο ίδιος μουσικός, θα πρέπει αυτομάτως να μοιραστεί και ο ίδιος τη μουσική του στο ίντερνετ. Αν είναι συγγραφέας, το ίδιο. Αυτό εννοώ ως εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας, αυτό εννοώ ως πνευματική εξέλιξη... αλλά προφανώς δεν είσαι σε θέση να το καταλάβεις αυτό το concept. 

Το σεβασμό μου σε όλους τους δημιουργούς ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ λογισμικού ανά τον κόσμο.

----------


## DoS

> Λοιπον εγω θέλω να μου πει καποιος που πάνε τα λεφτά ( ποσα περνει ο καθε δημιουργός ) απο τον φόρο που πληρωνω σε κενα dvd/cd κτλ.. εφόσον μιλάει για επιμερισμό περιμένω να δω που αναγραφονται *δημόσια* ποιος και πόσα περνει.


Καλή τύχη τότε λοιπόν! Μόνο να μην το κάνεις αυτό μόνο γι αυτά τα προϊόντα, να το κάνεις για ότι πληρώνεις στο κράτος που ζούμε, όπως για τα ακτοπλοϊκά εισητήρια, τα κάυσιμα, τα ποτά και οτιδήποτε παίρνει έμμεσους φόρους κτλ.
Τότε λοιπόν, αφού θα συμπεράνεις ότι ο επιμερισμός είναι σκιώδης το λιγότερο μπορείς να θεωρήσεις δίκαιο να σταματήσουμε όλοι να πληρώνουμε για όλα αυτά και να τα παίρνουμε ετσιθελικά, με το ζόρι ή δεν είναι αυτή η λογική σου;




> Οσο για τα village δεν ειναι δημοσιος χωρος , πληρωνω εισητηριο και οφειλουν να εχουν κανονες οι οποιοι θα τηρουνται απο ολους ανεξαιρετως. Αν ηταν δημοσιος χωρος δεν θα πληρωνα εισητηριο.
> Το village οπως και η odeon ειναι και αυτοι διανομείς ταινιών , αρα ποιον πληρωνουν τον εαυτό τους?


Καταρχήν σινεμά δεν είναι μόνο τα multiplex, υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα που οι ενοχλητικοί δεν πατάνε και εν πάς περιπτώσει μπορείς να περιμένεις λίγο καιρό να περάσουν οι 2 πρώτες βδομάδες να πας να δεις την ταινία σχεδόν μόνος. Η καραμέλα με τους κάφρους είναι για μένα παντελώς άκυρο επιχείρημα γιατί το πρόβλημα λύνεται χωρίς κόπο, με λίγη απλή υπομονή.




> Θα το ξαναπώ λοιπόν αυτοί που κλαιγονται ειναι οι εταιρειες , αν σταματουσε σημερα η προσβαση στο ιντερνετ και απαγορευονταν τα κενα cd/dvd θα πηγαινε ο κοσμος στα σινεμα ή θα αγοραζε περισσοτερες ταινιες?
> Τιποτα απο τα 2 θα εβλεπε τηλεοραση γιατι δεν κοστιζει


Αν σταματούσε ο κόσμος εννοείς να χρησιμοποιεί τα πειρατικά; Προφανώς και ναι, γιατί θα νοίκιαζε από το dvd club, θα πήγαινε σινεμά περισσότερο, θα αγόραζε τραγούδια έστω σε mp3. Αλλά το θέμα της μουσικής δεν το θίγει κανείς, που έχουμε γεμίσει με σκοπούς διαφήμισης και στιχάκια vodaphone και όταν ακούσουμε κάτι της προκοπής καινούριο κάνουμε τούμπες. 
Η υπόθεση που κάνεις είναι λανθασμένη, καθώς κάποιου είδους ψηφιακής ψυχαγωγίας σχεδόν όλοι επιζητούν και απολαμβάνουν. Όταν όμως αυτή είναι τσάμπα δια της κλοπής, τότε τα χρήματα που ΘΑ ξόδευε ο καθένας για αυτή την ψυχαγωγία προφανώς πάνε αλλού, όπως στα γκατζετάκια, την διασκέδαση σε χώρους εστιάσης κτλ. Φυσικά και όποιος έχει 2 TB μουσική/ταινίες δεν θα είχε αγοράσει όλο το αντίστοιχο υλικό αν δεν μπορούσε να κάνει αλλιώς, απλά θα διάλεγε ένα υποσύνολο.




> και για να τελειωνουμε :
> amazon
> 
> Madagascar [Blu-ray] ~ Jada Pinkett Smith, Chris Rock, Ben Stiller, and David Schwimmer (Blu-ray - 2008)
> Buy new: $29.99 $17.99
>  eshop
>  MADAGASCAR (BLU-RAY) (DVD.05190)
> Τιμή: 21.76 € + 19% ΦΠΑ = 25.89 €
> 
> ...


Σωστός, άρα αφού στην Ελλάδα τα πληρώνουμε πιο ακριβά ας τα κλέψουμε! Καλό, άσχετο βέβαια που μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις από το amazon της Γερμανίας στην τιμή που το παίρνει ο Γερμανός...
Τώρα για το παραλήρημα περί του Ελληνικού μεγαλείου, των μαθηματικών και πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων το αφήνω ασχολίαστο καθώς μόνο γέλια προκαλεί.


edit: Και κάτι ακόμη σχετικά με τα στοιχεία για τα εισιτήρια...
Πολύ ωραία τα λες, δεν μας είπες μόνο πόσες αίθουσες υπήρχαν πανελλαδικά (και όχι στην Αθήνα που ήταν αρκετές και παλιότερα) και πόσες σήμερα; 

Υ.Γ. Χθες είδα το avatar 3D, σε γνωστό multiplex με τη μεγαλύτερη οθόνη στην Ελλάδα. Δεν με ενόχλεισε κανείς κάφρος παρόλο που η αίθουσα είναι τεράστια και ήταν γεμάτη πιτσιρίκια, χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοπες γαρ και φυσικά απέλαυσα ένα μοναδικό θέαμα.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Προσωπικά έχω απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό για τον παραγωγό ντομάτας που τις πουλάει στις λαϊκές, από μεσάζοντες και μεταπράτες σαν το "επάγγελμά" σου. Αν δε σου αρέσουν οι παραπάνω κατηγοριοποιήσεις, πες μου πως χαρακτηρίζεις εσύ αυτό που κάνεις. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω. Βέβαια, υπάρχουν κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες βίντεο κλαμπ που ξέρω, οι οποίοι δεν είναι σκέτοι μεσάζοντες, αλλά είναι σινεφίλ που με τον καιρό αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν βίντεο κλαμπ. Αλλά όπως είπα άλλο οι επιλογές του καθενός, άλλο η εξέλιξη..
> 
> Δε σε άγγιξε καθόλου είδα αυτό που έγραψα για την εξέλιξη των κοινωνιών και των ανθρώπων. Αν κάποιος κατεβάζει μουσική και είναι και ο ίδιος μουσικός, θα πρέπει αυτομάτως να μοιραστεί και ο ίδιος τη μουσική του στο ίντερνετ. Αν είναι συγγραφέας, το ίδιο. Αυτό εννοώ ως εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας, αυτό εννοώ ως πνευματική εξέλιξη... αλλά προφανώς δεν είσαι σε θέση να το καταλάβεις αυτό το concept. 
> 
> Το σεβασμό μου σε όλους τους δημιουργούς ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ λογισμικού ανά τον κόσμο.


Παροχή υπηρεσιών λέγεται. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να χαρίσει τα δημιουργήματά του. Δεν μπορείς να το επιβάλεις όμως και στους άλλους. 
Σε όσους από εσάς σταναχωρήθηκαν με το κλείσιμο κάποιον site, να τους πώ να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους να πουν τα κάλαντα στο gamato και στο pirate bay. Εμάς μας τα 'παν.

----------


## RePlay

> Μπορείς και απλά να την κάνεις διότι θεώρησες πως η επένδυσή σου δεν βγήκε και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς, όπως και έκαναν. *Τώρα τα λοιπά περί nikolas cage κτλ. τα βρίσκω off topic και αποπροσανατολιστικά*. Γιατί αυτό που θα πρέπει στην τελική να μας προβληματίσει είναι για πιο λόγο έχουμε ανάγκη να καταναλώνουμε τόσο πολύ που δεν μας φτάνουν πια τα χρήματα που βγάζουμε για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις "αναγκές μας" και όχι το πόσα βγάζει ο κάθε ματαιδόξος διάσημος...


Μπα,τι μας λες? Δεν έχει σχέση οι αμοιβές των ηθοποιών με τις τιμές των προιόντων και των εισητηρίων?Όταν ο κάθε μάγκας star πληρώνεται με 20 και 30 εκατομμύρια την ταινία και το κόστος της ταινίας εκτινάσσεται σε κάτι 300 και 400 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια, η εταιρίες παραγωγής θα πουλήσουν ακριβά το προιόν τους αφού πρέπει αρχικά να καλύψουν τα τεράστια ποσά που δαπανήθηκαν+ να βγάλουν κέρδος. Αμέσως-αμέσως το προιόν είναι πανάκριβο, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ.Πολύ καλά κάνουν και διαμαρτύρονται άλλα παιδιά για τις αμοιβές των ηθοποιών γιατί είναι ένας από τους λόγους που ο κινηματογράφος είναι ακριβός. 
Σαφώς υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι,εκμετάλλευση/απληστία κτλ αλλά ο παραπάνω δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου αμελητέος.





> Φιλε οταν υπαρχουν εννοποιημένες τιμές τότε ναι είναι κλεψιμο.
> Οταν πληρωνεις 3 φορές για το ιδιο πραγμα την ιδια και παραπανω τιμη ναι ειναι κλεψιμο (σινεμα, dvd,blue ray)
> Δεν απαντας ομως στο ερωτημα αφου τα σινεμα δεν εχουν κοσμο γιατι δεν ριχνουν τις τιμές.


Έτσι ακριβώς.Το ποστ σου είναι συνέχεια της σκέψης που έκανα πριν.Αν οι εταιρίες παραγωγής δεν δαπανούσαν άσκοπα τόσα χρήματα για την αμοιβή των ηθοποιών,θα είχαν την ευχαίρεια να πουλάνε τα dvd πολύ πιο φτηνά.

Η σωτηρία είναι μόνο να σταματήσουν να χρησιμοποιούν τους ηθοποιούς των εκατομμυρίων.Όποιος έχει δει την ταινία Simone,όπου στο μέλλον ο πρωταγωνιστής θα είναι ψηφιακός χαρακτήρας,θα καταλάβει τι εννοώ.

----------


## rallye21

> Είσαι αδαής και από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι έχεις χρόνια(μην πω δεκαετίες) να πατήσεις σινεμά.
> Το Illuminati βγήκε τον Μάιο του 2009.Χαμός στις αίθουσες.
> Το 2012 βγήκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009,και ο χαμός είναι είναι λίγο για να περιγράψει την κοσμοσυρροή.Θα μπορούσα χαλαρά να σου γράψω πάνω από 30 ταινίες που έγιναν μεγάλη επιτυχία από την εποχή που λες μέχρι σήμερα...
> Α και η πειρατεία μια χαρά υπήρχε τότε,απλά δεν ήξερε και η κουτσή Μαρία να κατεβάζει όπως τώρα.Λίγοι και καλοί ξέραν


καλα που ζω σε αλλο πλανητη..?με δουλευεις ετσι??την κοσμοσυροη που την ειδες???
ειδικα για το 2012..χαχαχαχα πηγα πρωτη μερα προβολης max screen στο mall και 1,2,3,4 σειρα δεν ειχε ουτε ψυχη..και μην  ακουσω δικαιολογια οτι ειναι μπροστινες σειρες γιατι καποτε ηταν γεματες και αυτες...μαλλον εσυ εχεις κατι αιωνες να πατησεις cinema.και μην μου αναλυεεις μονο πολυδιαφημισμενες ταινιες αν θες να μιλησουμε και για πιο αγνωστες ταινιες που πηγαινες σε συνοικιακο cinema και δεν ειχε εισητηριο..στην περιοχη που μενω εχει συνοικιακο cinema το οποιο τωρα πια με το mall δεν παταει κανεις καποτε που υπηρχαν τα village cinemas στον παραδεισο αμαρουσιου ηταν και εκεινα γεματα και αυτο..τωρα ολοι η αθηνα ερχεται στο μολ και παλι δεν ειναι γεματο..(αλλα ειπαμε εγω ζω σε αλλο πλανητη αφου μου λες οτι ηταν γεματες οι αιθουσες)ειναι αστειο πραγματικα να θες να αποδειξεις οτι η πειρατεια δεν τα επηρεασε αυτα..κουνα λιγο το κεφαλι σου και ξανασκεψου καλητερα...ελεος!!

----------


## RePlay

> καλα που ζω σε αλλο πλανητη..?με δουλευεις ετσι??την κοσμοσυροη που την ειδες???
> ειδικα για το 2012..χαχαχαχα πηγα πρωτη μερα προβολης max screen στο mall και 1,2,3,4 σειρα δεν ειχε ουτε ψυχη..και μην  ακουσω δικαιολογια οτι ειναι μπροστινες σειρες γιατι καποτε ηταν γεματες και αυτες...μαλλον εσυ εχεις κατι αιωνες να πατησεις cinema.και μην μου αναλυεεις μονο πολυδιαφημισμενες ταινιες αν θες να μιλησουμε και για πιο αγνωστες ταινιες που πηγαινες σε συνοικιακο cinema και δεν ειχε εισητηριο..στην περιοχη που μενω εχει συνοικιακο cinema το οποιο τωρα πια με το mall δεν παταει κανεις καποτε που υπηρχαν τα village cinemas στον παραδεισο αμαρουσιου ηταν και εκεινα γεματα και αυτο..τωρα ολοι η αθηνα ερχεται στο μολ και παλι δεν ειναι γεματο..(αλλα ειπαμε εγω ζω σε αλλο πλανητη αφου μου λες οτι ηταν γεματες οι αιθουσες)ειναι αστειο πραγματικα να θες να αποδειξεις οτι η πειρατεια δεν τα επηρεασε αυτα..κουνα λιγο το κεφαλι σου και ξανασκεψου καλητερα...ελεος!!


Κοίτα,εγώ δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να πω ψέματα, ούτε τον κράχτη κάνω ούτε έχω κουμπάρο που έχει σινεμά.Λέω αυτά που βλέπω.Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι άτοπο γιατί οι συνοικιακοί κινηματογράφοι ποτέ δεν είχαν πολύ κόσμο.Ανέκαθεν τα σινεμά σε εμπορικά κέντρα μάζευαν τον περισσότερο κόσμο.
Εγώ πάντως από τις φορές που πάω κινηματογράφο τα έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, όποιος θέλει να κρύβεται πίσω από το δάχτυλο του είναι ελεύθερος να το κάνει,εγώ δεν ξανασχολιάζω τα περί εισητηρίων.Ψάξτε στο Internet τις εισπράξεις στην τελική.

----------


## rallye21

> Κοίτα,εγώ δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να πω ψέματα, ούτε τον κράχτη κάνω ούτε έχω κουμπάρο που έχει σινεμά.Λέω αυτά που βλέπω.Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι άτοπο γιατί οι συνοικιακοί κινηματογράφοι ποτέ δεν είχαν πολύ κόσμο.Ανέκαθεν τα σινεμά σε εμπορικά κέντρα μάζευαν τον περισσότερο κόσμο.
> Εγώ πάντως από τις φορές που πάω κινηματογράφο τα έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, όποιος θέλει να κρύβεται πίσω από το δάχτυλο του είναι ελεύθερος να το κάνει,εγώ δεν ξανασχολιάζω τα περί εισητηρίων.Ψάξτε στο Internet τις εισπράξεις στην τελική.


παντα τα πιο κεντικα μαζευαν πιο πολυ κοσμο αλλα εγω θα σου πω οτι το 2004-5 ειδα το λουφα και απαλαγη σε πολυ παλιο και συνικιακο κινηματογραφο στην καλιθεα ο οποιοσ ειχε για να καταλαβεις καρεκλακια καφενειου που δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ακομα αυτoς ο κινηματογραφος και ηταν τιγκααααα!!!
δεν εχω λογο να κρυφτω πουθενα και για τιποτα σου λεω τι βλεπω max screen 1.2.3.4 σειρα αδειες πρωτη μερα προβολης στο 2012 αυτο μου λεει πολλα..τωρα απο εκει και περα ο καθενας μπορει να λεει και να πιστευει οτι θελει.. :One thumb up:

----------


## DoS

> Κοίτα,εγώ δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να πω ψέματα, ούτε τον κράχτη κάνω ούτε έχω κουμπάρο που έχει σινεμά.


Υποννοείς κάτι;




> Λέω αυτά που βλέπω.Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι άτοπο γιατί οι συνοικιακοί κινηματογράφοι ποτέ δεν είχαν πολύ κόσμο.Ανέκαθεν τα σινεμά σε εμπορικά κέντρα μάζευαν τον περισσότερο κόσμο.


Οι ποιοι; Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις πολλά πράγματα σχετικά με το σινεμά. 
Πολυκινηματογράφοι και δη σε εμπορικά κέντρα στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν εδώ και 12 χρόνια. Το ανέκαθεν δεν το πιασα...




> Εγώ πάντως από τις φορές που πάω κινηματογράφο τα έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, όποιος θέλει να κρύβεται πίσω από το δάχτυλο του είναι ελεύθερος να το κάνει,εγώ δεν ξανασχολιάζω τα περί εισητηρίων.Ψάξτε στο Internet τις εισπράξεις στην τελική.


Αα, αυτό μάλιστα είναι επιχειρηματολογία. Λέω ότι βλέπω και ανάγω τα συμπεράσματα μου στο γενικό...τώρα μας αποστόμωσες.

Είπαμε τα εισιτήρια φέτος ήταν λιγότερα από πέρσι, ενώ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια οι εταιρείες είδαν πολύ μικρή ανάπτυξη/αύξηση σε σχέση με τις επενδύσεις (άνοιξαν πόσα multiplex για να ανέβουν τα εισιτήρια 5%). Τέλοςπάντων, προφανώς παίζει ρόλο και η κρίση και ενδεχομένως να κορέστηκε η αγορά πιο γρήγορα από ότι περίμεναν, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν παίζει το ρόλο της η πειρατεία. Προσωπικά, απλά ελπίζω να μη συμβεί και στο σινεμά ότι και στη μουσική/pc games κτλ. 
Σίγουρα μπορεί να βρεθεί μια λογική λύση μεταξύ των δύο άκρων, δηλαδή της ασύδωτης πειρατείας και της πανάκριβης πολλαπλής χρέωσης με ένα σωρό περιορισμούς στη χρήση και τα δύο κακά είναι.

----------


## RePlay

> Αα, αυτό μάλιστα είναι επιχειρηματολογία. Λέω ότι βλέπω και ανάγω τα συμπεράσματα μου στο γενικό...τώρα μας αποστόμωσες.
> 
> *Είπαμε* τα εισιτήρια φέτος ήταν λιγότερα από πέρσι


Δεν είπαΜΕ,εσύ το είΠΕΣ.Τώρα μας αποστώμοσες και εσύ. :Whistle: 
Το ότι μια χρονιά δεν είχε τις ίδιες πάνω κάτω εισπράξεις με την προηγούμενη έχει σχέση ΚΑΙ με το τι ταινίες προβλήθηκαν.Λογικό να υπήρχε έλλειψη πολλών και καλών ταινιών την χρονιά που μας πέρασε εξ'αιτίας της απεργίας των σεναριογράφων την παραπροηγούμενη χρονιά.
Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι αυξομοιώσεις στον συνολικό αριθμό εισητηρίων.Εδώ και πολλά ποστ συζητάμε αν πάνε καλά οι κινηματογράφοι. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει ότι σε γενικές γραμμές πάνε καλά.Τώρα αν τα κέρδη μειώθηκαν πχ από 1,5 δις σε 1,1 δις δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος.

Dos βλέπω αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις σε αυτό που είπα για το budget των ταινιών?

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι κατεβαζουν επειδη δεν εχουν να δωσουν τα λεφτα και οχι απο βιτσιο?

Δηλαδη αν εγω π.χ. παιρνω 1.000 το μηνα τα οποια μου βγαινουν ισα ισα,και κατεβαζω ταινιες,αν μου κοψουν το Ιντερνετ θα παω να τις νοικιασω? Με τι λεφτα?

Το "αν δεν ειχαν τα πειρατικα θα νοικιαζαν" μου φαινεται οτι λειτουργει καπως σαν αποδιοπομπαιος τραγος.

----------


## rallye21

> Δεν είπαΜΕ,εσύ το είΠΕΣ.Τώρα αν τα κέρδη μειώθηκαν πχ από 1,5 δις σε 1,1 δις δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος.


οχι φιλε κανεις λαθος χαθηκε ο κοσμος.γιατι απο αυτα τα λεφτα που λες καποιο ποσο ηταν επενδυση καποιο ποσο ειναι υππαληλοι καποιο ποσο ειναι λοιπα εξοδα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι κερδος..εγω δεν λεω οτι αυτοι που τους εχουν εχουν αναγκη τα παραπανω λεφτα αλλα αφου μπορουν και εχουν το δικαιωμα στο παραπανω μαγκια τους.μακαρι να ειχαμε και εμεις.
ξαφνικα γιναμε ολοι φιλανθρωποι και χαριζουμε αβερτα..αυτο το λεω για αυτους που απαιτουν να εχουν κατι τσαμπα..και ακουγοντε αμπελοφιλοσοφιες του τυπου η τεχνη και @@..ωραια καποιος απο εσας κανει καπια δουλεια γιατι δεν λετε στον εργοδοτη σας ξερεις μαγκα εγω ειμαι καλος και χαριζω μην με πληρωνεις γιατι το να κατασκευαζω μια οικοδομη,η να στηνω ενα pc,η το να εχω την χαρη του πωλητη για μενα ειναι τεχνη και η τεχνη ειναι αφιλοκερδος
και ξαναλεω οποιοσ ειναι τοσο laaarge εχω κατι μερεμετια στο σπιτι ελατε να βοηθησετε.

ζητητε τεχνιτης μπογιατζης που αυτο που κανει ειναι τεχνη δεν πιστευω να θελει καποιος λεφτα..(και αν καποιος θελει θα μπω μεσα στο μαγαζι του και θα του κλεψω τις μπογιες και θα τον βαλω και σκλαβο με το ζορι να το βαψει)μπορει να σας φενεται αστειο η λαλακια αυτο που εγραψα αλλα ορισμενοι αυτο εχετε απαιτηση.. :Evil: 





> Γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει οτι μερικοι ανθρωποι κατεβαζουν επειδη δεν εχουν να δωσουν τα λεφτα και οχι απο βιτσιο?
> 
> Δηλαδη αν εγω π.χ. παιρνω 1.000 το μηνα τα οποια μου βγαινουν ισα ισα,και κατεβαζω ταινιες,αν μου κοψουν το Ιντερνετ θα παω να τις νοικιασω? Με τι λεφτα?
> 
> Το "αν δεν ειχαν τα πειρατικα θα νοικιαζαν" μου φαινεται οτι λειτουργει καπως σαν αποδιοπομπαιος τραγος.



δεν εχεις λεφτα δεν παιρνεις..ειναι πολυ απλο..δεν εχεις λεφτα για καινουργιο pc πηγαινε στο πλαισιο και βουτα ενα ενταξει δεν τρεχει αφου δεν εχεις λεφτα δεν θα σου πουν τιποτα..

----------


## Anasazi

> ζητητε τεχνιτης μπογιατζης που αυτο που κανει ειναι τεχνη δεν πιστευω να θελει καποιος λεφτα..(και αν καποιος θελει θα μπω μεσα στο μαγαζι του και θα του κλεψω τις μπογιες και θα τον βαλω και σκλαβο με το ζορι να το βαψει)μπορει να σας φενεται αστειο η λαλακια αυτο που εγραψα αλλα ορισμενοι αυτο εχετε απαιτηση..


Ποιο υλικο αγαθο κλεβεις οταν κατεβαζεις κατι? Και ποιον ακριβως βαζεις σκλαβο?

----------


## stelios4711

> ζητητε τεχνιτης μπογιατζης που αυτο που κανει ειναι τεχνη δεν πιστευω να θελει καποιος λεφτα.


  Ok φίλε μου συμφωνούμε  εγώ μπορώ να βάψω το σπίτι του γείτονα σου και να πληρωθώ (πολλαπλάσια φυσικά από έναν κοινό μπογιατζή γιατί η δουλεία μου είναι τέχνη) και δεν θα με ενοχλήσει καθόλου πίστεψέ με, να αντιγράψεις την δουλειά μου τα χρώματα που έβαλα κτλ και επίσης σου δίνω το δικαίωμα αν θέλεις να την φωτογραφίσεις και να την δείξεις και στους φίλους σου. 
Δεν θα ζητήσω ούτε λεφτά ούτε πνευματικά δικαιώματα Αν θέλεις εκτός απο το σπίτι του γείτονα μπορώ να σε ξεναγήσω και σε άλλα σπίτια που πήγα να σου δείξω την δουλειά μου και να αντιγράψεις και απο εκεί     

Νομίζω μάλιστα οτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μιά συμφωνία  Όχι μόνο δεν θέλω λεφτά για αυτό που θα κάνεις αλλά προτίθεμαι να σε πληρώσω και από πάνω αν δείξεις την δουλειά μου όχι μόνο σε γνωστούς και φίλους σου αλλά ανεβάσεις και μια σελίδα στο internet με δείγματα της δουλειάς μου

----------


## Theodore41

Αληθεια,τοσο πολυ απομακρυνθηκατε απο γνωστους και φιλους,και δε μπορειτε να μαζευτειτε στο σπιτι ο ενας του αλλου,οπως καναμε παλια,ωστε να μην εχετε αναγκη αυτου του ειδους τη "διασκεδαση";
Η παρεα με ανθρωπους που μας καταλαβαινουν,ειναι απειρως καλυτερη,και καλυπτει πολυ περισσοτερα κενά,απο την απομονωση με ενα αμφιβολου αξιας δημιουργημα,που μας βαζει και ενοχες οτι εχουμε διαπραξει αδικημα.
Φτυστε τους στα μουτρα,κι αυτους και τα δημιουργηματα τους.Ετσι κι αλλοιως,για τα μπαζα ειναι,τα περισσοτερα.Μην ακουτε τους πληρωμενους κοντυλοφορους,που ανεβαζουν στα ουρανια τις διαφορες μπουρδες.
Και ανακαλυψτε τους φιλους παλι.Και το σπιτι,μακρυα απο τους καπνους,ιδιως αυτοι που δεν καπνιζουν.
Αντε και Καλα Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Αληθεια,τοσο πολυ απομακρυνθηκατε απο γνωστους και φιλους,*και δε μπορειτε να μαζευτειτε στο σπιτι ο ενας του αλλου,οπως καναμε παλια,ωστε να μην εχετε αναγκη αυτου του ειδους τη "διασκεδαση";*
> Η παρεα με ανθρωπους που μας καταλαβαινουν,ειναι απειρως καλυτερη,και καλυπτει πολυ περισσοτερα κενά,απο την απομονωση με ενα αμφιβολου αξιας δημιουργημα,που *μας βαζει και ενοχες οτι εχουμε διαπραξει αδικημα.*
> *Φτυστε τους στα μουτρα,κι αυτους και τα δημιουργηματα τους*.Ετσι κι αλλοιως,για τα μπαζα ειναι,τα περισσοτερα.Μην ακουτε τους πληρωμενους κοντυλοφορους,που ανεβαζουν στα ουρανια τις διαφορες μπουρδες.
> Και ανακαλυψτε τους φιλους παλι.Και το σπιτι,μακρυα απο τους καπνους,ιδιως αυτοι που δεν καπνιζουν.
> Αντε και Καλα Χριστουγεννα.


1)Αυτο κανουμε  :Smile: 

2)Ασε,τρελες ενοχες...αφου σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω  :Razz: 

3)Και αυτο το κανουμε.

Απλα πλεον δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να πληρωνουμε...αυτο ειναι το θεμα και η ουσια.

Και αυτο πειραζει παρα πολλους.

----------


## DoS

> Αληθεια,τοσο πολυ απομακρυνθηκατε απο γνωστους και φιλους,και δε μπορειτε να μαζευτειτε στο σπιτι ο ενας του αλλου,οπως καναμε παλια,ωστε να μην εχετε αναγκη αυτου του ειδους τη "διασκεδαση";
> Η παρεα με ανθρωπους που μας καταλαβαινουν,ειναι απειρως καλυτερη,και καλυπτει πολυ περισσοτερα κενά,απο την απομονωση με ενα αμφιβολου αξιας δημιουργημα,που μας βαζει και ενοχες οτι εχουμε διαπραξει αδικημα.
> Φτυστε τους στα μουτρα,κι αυτους και τα δημιουργηματα τους.Ετσι κι αλλοιως,για τα μπαζα ειναι,τα περισσοτερα.Μην ακουτε τους πληρωμενους κοντυλοφορους,που ανεβαζουν στα ουρανια τις διαφορες μπουρδες.
> Και ανακαλυψτε τους φιλους παλι.Και το σπιτι,μακρυα απο τους καπνους,ιδιως αυτοι που δεν καπνιζουν.
> Αντε και Καλα Χριστουγεννα.


+1 σε αυτό από μένα.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους

----------


## Omega9

> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να χαρίσει τα δημιουργήματά του. Δεν μπορείς να το επιβάλεις όμως και στους άλλους.


Εγώ δεν το επιβάλω σε κανέναν. Η φτώχεια κάποιων το επιβάλει, οι μορφές ελευθερίας και μαζικότητας που χαρακτηρίζουν το διαδίκτυο και η παγκοσμιοποιημένη λειτουργία και ανταπόκριση στις πιο δημοφιλείς μορφές ψυχαγωγίας. Δηλαδή, με δυο λόγια, η εξέλιξη των ανθρώπων, των μορφών ένωσης μεταξύ τους και αλληλοπλέγματος των κοινωνιών τους. Αυτά είναι θέματα που πρέπει να τα σκεφτείς σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος νομίζω.





> Σε όσους από εσάς σταναχωρήθηκαν με το κλείσιμο κάποιον site, να τους πώ να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους να πουν τα κάλαντα στο gamato και στο pirate bay. Εμάς μας τα 'παν.


Εάν το παραπάνω είναι κάποια μορφή χιούμορ, δεν το κατανόησα.





> οχι φιλε κανεις λαθος χαθηκε ο κοσμος.γιατι απο αυτα τα λεφτα που λες καποιο ποσο ηταν επενδυση καποιο ποσο ειναι υππαληλοι καποιο ποσο ειναι λοιπα εξοδα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι κερδος..εγω δεν λεω οτι αυτοι που τους εχουν εχουν αναγκη τα παραπανω λεφτα αλλα αφου μπορουν και εχουν το δικαιωμα στο παραπανω μαγκια τους.μακαρι να ειχαμε και εμεις.



Όσο και να προσπαθείς, δεν πείθεις. Αυτά που λες είναι για αμερικάνους. Είναι μάγκας ο Μπραντ Πιτ με τα δεκάδες εκατομμύρια σε κάθε ταινία που μετά υιοθετεί 5 μαυράκια από την αφρική και άλλα πέντε από τη μογγολία και γίνεται και "φιλάνθρωπος" (φορολογικές ελαφρύνσεις); Αυτά είναι τραγελαφικά φαινόμενα και μάλιστα πιο πολύ τραγικά από ότι γελοία. Αυτές οι καρικατούρες είναι "μάγκες" για τους αμερικάνους, δεν είναι περίεργο, εδώ έχουμε φαινόμενα όπου χιλιάδες αμερικανίδες ερωτεύονται κατά συρροήν δολοφόνους που έχουν χασαποσφάξει δεκάδες άλλες γυναίκες! Τους Μπραντ Πιτ και τους Μπρους Γουίλις τους δε θα κάνουν "μάγκες"; Λοιπόν, έχουμε τόσα προβλήματα, είναι και γιορτές, μας εκβιάζει και η Ευρώπη και οι διάφοροι κερδοσκοπικοί "Οίκοι" σαν χώρα για τα οικονομικά, αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα να προσπαθείς να μας κάνεις να λυπηθούμε και για τους "αστέρες" του Χόλυγουντ. Για εμένα προσωπικά, μάγκας είναι αυτός που προσπαθεί να επιβιώσει με 500-700 ευρώ στη χώρα αυτή που ζούμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Ok φίλε μου συμφωνούμε  εγώ μπορώ να βάψω το σπίτι του γείτονα σου και να πληρωθώ (πολλαπλάσια φυσικά από έναν κοινό μπογιατζή γιατί η δουλεία μου είναι τέχνη) και δεν θα με ενοχλήσει καθόλου πίστεψέ με, να αντιγράψεις την δουλειά μου τα χρώματα που έβαλα κτλ και επίσης σου δίνω το δικαίωμα αν θέλεις να την φωτογραφίσεις και να την δείξεις και στους φίλους σου. 
> Δεν θα ζητήσω ούτε λεφτά ούτε πνευματικά δικαιώματα Αν θέλεις εκτός απο το σπίτι του γείτονα μπορώ να σε ξεναγήσω και σε άλλα σπίτια που πήγα να σου δείξω την δουλειά μου και να αντιγράψεις και απο εκεί     
> 
> Νομίζω μάλιστα οτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μιά συμφωνία  Όχι μόνο δεν θέλω λεφτά για αυτό που θα κάνεις αλλά προτίθεμαι να σε πληρώσω και από πάνω αν δείξεις την δουλειά μου όχι μόνο σε γνωστούς και φίλους σου αλλά ανεβάσεις και μια σελίδα στο internet με δείγματα της δουλειάς μου



Μα δεν πάει έτσι,  εγώ  θέλω  να μου βάψεις το σπίτι  τζάμπα,  γιατί  γιατί στην κίνα  κάνουν τα ίδια με λιγότερα λεφτά  κλπ κλπ

Βέβαια μπορώ  να επιλεξω  το ότι δεν έχω τα λεφτά για εσένα  και να βολευτώ  με το απλό χρώμα  (πχ  την τηλεόραση, που πληρώνεται  απο τις διαφημίσεις).


Παλία  το λέγανε  όσο φτάνει το πάπλωμα  μας

----------


## stelios4711

> Μα δεν πάει έτσι,  εγώ  θέλω  να μου βάψεις το σπίτι  τζάμπα...


Γιατί δεν πάει έτσι;
Εγώ παίρνω τους ίδιους τους καλλιτέχνες να δουλεύουν στο σπίτι μου τζάμπα; ήρθαν να τραγουδήσουν αυτοπροσώπως για μένα και την παρέα μου;  Τα αντίγραφα της δουλειάς τους παίρνω
Βολέψου και εσύ με τα αντίγραφα της δουλειάς, όχι με την προσωπική μου δουλειά 
Και κάνε όσα αντίγραφα θέλεις και διάδωσέ τα κιόλας 





> Βέβαια μπορώ να επιλεξω το ότι δεν έχω τα λεφτά για εσένα και να βολευτώ με το απλό χρώμα (πχ την τηλεόραση, που πληρώνεται απο τις διαφημίσεις).


Εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω λεφτά για τον καλλιτέχνη. Αν έρθει να τραγουδήσει στον γάμο μου θα τον πληρώσω 
Για αντίγραφα δεν δίνω λεφτά ... ούτε ζητάω 
Μπορεί να με αντιγράψει όποιος θέλει, μπορώ να αντιγράψω όποιον θέλω 
Δεν είναι δίκαιο;

----------


## Anasazi

> Μα δεν πάει έτσι,  εγώ  θέλω  να μου βάψεις το σπίτι  τζάμπα,  γιατί  γιατί στην κίνα  κάνουν τα ίδια με λιγότερα λεφτά  κλπ κλπ
> 
> Βέβαια μπορώ  να επιλεξω  το ότι δεν έχω τα λεφτά για εσένα  και να βολευτώ  με το απλό χρώμα  (πχ  την τηλεόραση, που πληρώνεται  απο τις διαφημίσεις).
> 
> 
> Παλία  το λέγανε  όσο φτάνει το πάπλωμα  μας


Η μπορω να επιλεξω εσενα αφου μπορω να εχω τις υπηρεσιες σου δωρεαν.

----------


## sdikr

> Η μπορω να επιλεξω εσενα αφου μπορω να εχω τις υπηρεσιες σου δωρεαν.



Οχι  φυσικά,   μήπως  εσυ  τα  δίνεις δωρεάν;

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί δεν πάει έτσι;
> Εγώ παίρνω τους ίδιους τους καλλιτέχνες να δουλεύουν στο σπίτι μου τζάμπα; ήρθαν να τραγουδήσουν αυτοπροσώπως για μένα και την παρέα μου;  Τα αντίγραφα της δουλειάς τους παίρνω
> Βολέψου και εσύ με τα αντίγραφα της δουλειάς, όχι με την προσωπική μου δουλειά 
> Και κάνε όσα αντίγραφα θέλεις και διάδωσέ τα κιόλας 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω λεφτά για τον καλλιτέχνη. Αν έρθει να τραγουδήσει στον γάμο μου θα τον πληρώσω 
> Για αντίγραφα δεν δίνω λεφτά ... ούτε ζητάω 
> ...


το αντίγραφο  της  βαφής  που θα κάνει ο άλλος  πότε δεν  θα  είναι το ίδιο

βλέπεις  μάθαμε  τώρα  να το λέμε αντίγραφο  και όλα  καλά

----------


## Anasazi

> Οχι  φυσικά,   μήπως  εσυ  τα  δίνεις δωρεάν;


Μπερδευτηκα με το παραδειγμα.

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να πληρωσεις για κατι το οποιο μπορεις να αποκτησεις δωρεαν χωρις να εχεις καμια συνεπεια,απο τη στιγμη που το κρινεις σωστο.

Ωμο αλλα ετσι ειναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπερδευτηκα με το παραδειγμα.
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να πληρωσεις για κατι το οποιο μπορεις να αποκτησεις δωρεαν χωρις να εχεις καμια συνεπεια,απο τη στιγμη που το κρινεις σωστο.
> 
> Ωμο αλλα ετσι ειναι.



Συνέπεια  κανονικά  έχεις,  το ότι  δεν έχουν μαζέψει ακόμα  κανέναν  δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει.
Πάντως  στο δικαστήριο  δικαιολογίες  που λέμε  εδώ  δεν πιάνουν

----------


## rallye21

> Μπερδευτηκα με το παραδειγμα.
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να πληρωσεις για κατι το οποιο μπορεις να αποκτησεις δωρεαν χωρις να εχεις καμια συνεπεια,απο τη στιγμη που το κρινεις σωστο.
> 
> Ωμο αλλα ετσι ειναι.


αφου εισαι τοσο μαγκας εσυ γιατι δεν πας να κλεψεις ενα πολυκαταστημα??εκει βεβαια επειδη εχει αμεσες συνεπειες.και εμεις κατεβαζουμε αλλα δεν κανουμε και ετσι.χαλαρωστε λιγο..μαθατε να κατεβαζετε μια ταινια και ενα τραγουδι και ξαφνικα γινατε οι επαναστατες του συστηματος και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο..σιγα τα Οα.. :Thumb down: 

πω πω μιλαμε πρεπει να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου πολυ μαγκα δηλαδη αφου μπορω και κατεβαζω πσσσσ τι λε ρε παιδι μου.. :Clap:

----------


## Anasazi

> αφου εισαι τοσο μαγκας εσυ γιατι δεν πας να κλεψεις ενα πολυκαταστημα??εκει βεβαια επειδη εχει αμεσες συνεπειες.και εμεις κατεβαζουμε αλλα δεν κανουμε και ετσι.χαλαρωστε λιγο..μαθατε να κατεβαζετε μια ταινια και ενα τραγουδι και ξαφνικα γινατε οι επαναστατες του συστηματος και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο..σιγα τα Οα..
> 
> πω πω μιλαμε πρεπει να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου πολυ μαγκα δηλαδη αφου μπορω και κατεβαζω πσσσσ τι λε ρε παιδι μου..


Θα σου απαντουσα καταλληλως αλλα σεβομαι το φορουμ.

Ουτε επαναστατης ειπα οτι ειμαι,ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο σκεφτηκες.

Απλα ειπα τι ισχυει.

Πολυ σοβαρο επιχειρημα η ειρωνια,σε συγχαιρω.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Υ.Γ. Τονισα το ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ,αλλα μαλλον διαβαζουμε οτι θελουμε.

----------


## rallye21

> Θα σου απαντουσα καταλληλως αλλα σεβομαι το φορουμ.
> 
> Ουτε επαναστατης ειπα οτι ειμαι,ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο σκεφτηκες.
> 
> Απλα ειπα τι ισχυει.
> 
> Πολυ σοβαρο επιχειρημα η ειρωνια,σε συγχαιρω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τονισα το ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ,αλλα μαλλον διαβαζουμε οτι θελουμε.


οκ δεκτο το περι ειρωνιας μου βγηκε αυθορμητα.
ναι οντως αυτο που λες ισχυει αλλα ισχυει και το οτι οταν κατεβαζεις ειναι παρανομο οσο και αν θελουν μερικοι να το βαφτισουν νομιμο..με αστεια επιχειρηματα..εγω εκει στεκομαι.

ναι κατεβαζουμε χαιρω πολυ σιγα το δυσκολο ουτε μαγκια ειναι και ειναι και παρανομο..και ξαναλεω καλα να λεμε που μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε αλλα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΕΥΘΑΡΣΩς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΦΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ..
sorry για τα caps δεν φωναζω αλλα θελω να το τονισω σε πιο σημειο στεκομαι

----------


## Anasazi

> οκ δεκτο το περι ειρωνιας μου βγηκε αυθορμητα.
> ναι οντως αυτο που λες ισχυει αλλα ισχυει και το οτι οταν κατεβαζεις ειναι παρανομο οσο και αν θελουν μερικοι να το βαφτισουν νομιμο..με αστεια επιχειρηματα..εγω εκει στεκομαι.
> 
> ναι κατεβαζουμε χαιρω πολυ σιγα το δυσκολο ουτε μαγκια ειναι και ειναι και παρανομο..και ξαναλεω καλα να λεμε που μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε αλλα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΕΥΘΑΡΣΩς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΦΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ..
> sorry για τα caps δεν φωναζω αλλα θελω να το τονισω σε πιο σημειο στεκομαι


Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι νομιμο.

Αλλα οπως δεν ειναι νομιμο δεν ειναι και παρανομο για οποιο λογο μας κατεβει στο κεφαλι,ετσι?

Καημενες πολυεθνικες και καλλιτεχνες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν.

Οι υπαλληλοι των DVD Club οντως δε φταινε σε τιποτα αλλα δυστυχως αφου υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα ο κοσμος δεν παταει καθολου σε τετοια μαγαζια πλεον.

O καθενας κοιταει την προσωπικη του καλοπεραση πρωτα και μετα ολα τα αλλα.

Αν δεν ισχυε αυτο,ολα θα ηταν μια χαρα στη ζωη,οχι μονο τα DVD Club.

Στην Ελλαδα ζουμε,δε προκειται κανεις ποτε να σκεφτει οτι ο διπλανος του δεν εχει να φαει,για οποιοδηποτε λογο.

Επισης,δε πρεπει να παρουσιαζονται η μουσικη και οι ταινιες σαν ειδος πρωτης αναγκης.

Αν κλεβω ρευμα απο το γειτονα και με καταλαβουν,θα παω αναγκαστικα στη ΔΕΗ γιατι δε θα εχω ρευμα να ζησω φυσιολογικα.

Αν κλεβω ταινιες και με καταλαβουν,απλα θα σταματησω να βλεπω.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι νομιμο.
> 
> Αλλα οπως δεν ειναι νομιμο δεν ειναι και παρανομο για οποιο λογο μας κατεβει στο κεφαλι,ετσι?
> 
> Καημενες πολυεθνικες και καλλιτεχνες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν.
> 
> Οι υπαλληλοι των DVD Club οντως δε φταινε σε τιποτα αλλα δυστυχως αφου υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα ο κοσμος δεν παταει καθολου σε τετοια μαγαζια πλεον.
> 
> O καθενας κοιταει την προσωπικη του καλοπεραση πρωτα και μετα ολα τα αλλα.
> ...


είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;
υπάρχουν και πρόστιμα,  το θέμα  είναι  οτι  δεν θα κάτσουν να βγάλουν ένταλμα  έτσι  απλά.

----------


## Anasazi

> είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;
> υπάρχουν και πρόστιμα,  το θέμα  είναι  οτι  δεν θα κάτσουν να βγάλουν ένταλμα  έτσι  απλά.


Πανω στο παραδειγμα το ειπα.

Ας πουμε "Αν κατεβαζω ταινιες και εφαρμοστει αυστηρος νομος".

----------


## button

πιος εχει ηπομονη να περιμενι να δει μια νεα ταινια εγω παραδιμα θελο να δο district 9 στα σινεμα ακομα να φανει στα video club σε κανα χρονο ισως ετσι ειναι το gamer ποτε εγω θα κατεβασο γιατι σε 3-5 μηνες θα το ξεχασο

----------


## rallye21

δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι ειδος πρωτης αναγκης,σιγα και αν δεν δεις μια ταινια η ακουσεις ενα τραγουδι δν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αλλα σιγουρα οτι ειναι καπιο ειδος διασκεδασης ειναι.

εγω προσωπικα απο ταινιες μονο tvrip για σειρες εχω κατεβασει και μουσικη βαριεμαι να μπω στην διαδικασια του κατεβασματος εχω φτιαξει ενα 2 playlist στο youtube και ακουω..

αν θελω κατι αλλο cinema και σε dvdclub πηγαινω..

οσο για τις καημενες πολυεθνικες ναι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα σε αυτες υπαρχουν καημενοι υππαληλοι που χανουν την δουλεια τους και για βιντεοκλαμπ που λες εκει που πηγαινω καποτε ειχε 4 σε 2 βαρδιες τωρα 3 ειναι και ο καθενας μονος του οχι 2 μαζι αρα το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι οντως του βαρεσε η πειρατεια...τεσπα το θεμα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο..εγω απλα αναμενο τις εξελιξεις και οπως ξαναειπα δεν με εχει επηρεασει καθολου το κλεισιμο των ελληνικων trackers ουτος η αλλος ποτε δεν κατεβασα κατι απο ελληνικο tracker..ilovetorrents οποιος θελει invite μου λεει σε prive.

----------


## Andreaslar

Τα Video Club, ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ τα "βάρεσε" η πειρατία διότι φέρνουνε τις ταινίες ΜΗΝΕΣ αργότερα (χωρίς να φταίνε αυτοί) Δηλαδή κάποιος που κατεβάζει ΤΩΡΑ το 2012, κάνει ζημιά στα Video Club ? Από που κι ως που ? Μετέπειτα, ΝΑΙ, κάνει ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ζημιά, αλλά τότε λίγη σημασία έχει διότι με την λογική: no piracy = κόσμος στα Cinema, θα μείνουνε λίγοι χωρίς να δουνε την ταινία (κυρίως σε πόλεις που δεν υπάρχουνε Cinema).

Τα Video Club έπαθαν μεγάλη ζημιά αρχικά από τις ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ (όταν δίνουνε αξιόλογες ταινίες μετά από λίγους μήνες με επιπλέον κόστος 2-3 ευρώ, ποιός θα πάει να δώσει το ίδιο ποσό για ενοικίαση ?

Τα Video Club, ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ, δεν έχουνε μέλλον...Πόσο μάλλον με την μορφή που τα ξέραμε τόσα χρόνια...

H πειρατία έχει κάνει ζημιά στα Cinema...Αυτήν η ζημιά όμως ειναι ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ...Στην εποχή του Internet, τα Cinema μοιάζουνε "ντεμοντέ". Δεν μπορούνε οι Cinemaτζήδες να έχουνε τις απαιτήσεις για ίδια ή/και περισσότερα κέρδη από τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Το μέλλον είναι στον διαμοιρασμό (νόμιμο) [μου διαφεύγει τώρα η αγγλική ονομασία)] μέσω Internet.

----------


## giorikas1

> είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;
> υπάρχουν και πρόστιμα,  το θέμα  είναι  οτι  δεν θα κάτσουν να βγάλουν ένταλμα  έτσι  απλά.


θα κυνηγήσουν το Νο1 του καθε forum, αντε και κανεναν ακόμη Admin

----------


## button

> θα κυνηγήσουν το Νο1 του καθε forum, αντε και κανεναν ακόμη Admin


ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 1ος  :Sad: 


από το τέλος  :ROFL:

----------


## Theodore41

> οκ δεκτο το περι ειρωνιας μου βγηκε αυθορμητα.
> ναι οντως αυτο που λες ισχυει αλλα ισχυει και το οτι οταν κατεβαζεις ειναι παρανομο οσο και αν θελουν μερικοι να το βαφτισουν νομιμο..με αστεια επιχειρηματα..εγω εκει στεκομαι.
> 
> ναι κατεβαζουμε χαιρω πολυ σιγα το δυσκολο ουτε μαγκια ειναι και ειναι και παρανομο..και ξαναλεω καλα να λεμε που μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε αλλα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΕΥΘΑΡΣΩς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΦΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ..
> sorry για τα caps δεν φωναζω αλλα θελω να το τονισω σε πιο σημειο στεκομαι


Να ρωτησω εγω ενα τρελλο;
Σε ρωτησαν για το νομο αυτο που λες;
Και οταν εβαζαν οτι τα δικαιωμτα ισχυουν,μεχρι  70 χρονια, απο το ΘΑΝΑΤΟ του δημιουργου,σε ρωτησε κανείς,για το αν ειναι λογικο το νουμερο;
Αφηστε λοιπον,τα παρανομα,και καντε δουλεια σας.
Αν αυριο,δε σας αφηνουν,και θελετε σωνει και καλα να κατεβαζετε,πραγμα που εγω το βρισκω αστειο,μιας και εχω το Μiles Davis ραδιο,τωρα,και ακουω με 320 αναλυση,και με τα μεγαλα Logitech,δεν εχετε παρα να κλεινετε ραντεβου στο Συνταγμα με ενα λαπτοπ,και να ανταλλασσετε αρχεια ο ενας με τον αλλο.
Δεν πιστευω να βαλουν ρουφιανους και εκει,λες και ειναι Κατοχη,και πλακωνουν οι γκεσταπιτες με τις χειροπεδες,για το εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα.
Μου φαινεται οτι ο Σαυλωκ,αναστηθηκε .
Το χοντραινω λιγο,μπας και καταλαβουν μερικοι,το γελοιο του πραγματος.

----------


## Anasazi

> Να ρωτησω εγω ενα τρελλο;
> Σε ρωτησαν για το νομο αυτο που λες;
> Και οταν εβαζαν οτι τα δικαιωμτα ισχυουν,μεχρι  70 χρονια, απο το ΘΑΝΑΤΟ του δημιουργου,σε ρωτησε κανείς,για το αν ειναι λογικο το νουμερο;
> Αφηστε λοιπον,τα παρανομα,και καντε δουλεια σας.
> *Αν αυριο,δε σας αφηνουν,και θελετε σωνει και καλα να κατεβαζετε,πραγμα που εγω το βρισκω αστειο,μιας και εχω το Μiles Davis ραδιο,τωρα,και ακουω με 320 αναλυση,και με τα μεγαλα Logitech*,δεν εχετε παρα να κλεινετε ραντεβου στο Συνταγμα με ενα λαπτοπ,και να ανταλλασσετε αρχεια ο ενας με τον αλλο.
> Δεν πιστευω να βαλουν ρουφιανους και εκει,λες και ειναι Κατοχη,και πλακωνουν οι γκεσταπιτες με τις χειροπεδες,για το εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα.
> Μου φαινεται οτι ο Σαυλωκ,αναστηθηκε .
> Το χοντραινω λιγο,μπας και καταλαβουν μερικοι,το γελοιο του πραγματος.


 :What..?:

----------


## rallye21

+1 με anasazi οντως και εγω δεν καταλαβα τωρα τι θελει να πει ο thedore41
κανε ενα explain plz

----------


## Anasazi

Αν καταλαβα καλα,εξισωνεις το Miles Radio με ΟΛΑ αυτα που μπορεις να κατεβασεις απο το Ιντερνετ??  :Confused:

----------


## Theodore41

> Αν καταλαβα καλα,εξισωνεις το Miles Radio με ΟΛΑ αυτα που μπορεις να κατεβασεις απο το Ιντερνετ??


Οχι βεβαια,αλλα επειδη μου αρεσει η τζαζ,εχω βαλει το winamp στο ραδιοφωνο,στο κεφαλαιο τζαζ,και εχω παρα πολλες επιλογες,και μαλιστα με μεγαλες αναλυσεις.
Επισης,και η κλασσικη μουσικη,που επισης μου αρεσει,εχει πολλες επιλογες.
Ετσι,γιατι να στενοχωρηθω,και να αρχισω το παιχνιδι με τα κατεβασματα;
Τους τα χαριζω.
Εδω εχω χιλιαδες δισκους και δισκακια,και βαριεμαι να τα χρησιμοποιω.Οι ακροασεις για μενα,περιλαμβανουν παρουσια φιλων και γνωστων,με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα.Μιας και η παρεα,χαλασε,σταματησα να ασχολουμαι με το σπορ της σοβαρης ακροασης.
Τσαμπα τα καποια ,(πολλα),λεφτα,που εχω δωσει για μηχανηματα αναπαραγωγης,που τωρα μαζευουν σκονη.(Εκτος απο τα μεγαλα Logitech,(5+1 εννοω), που εχω για το κομπιουτερ).

----------


## giorikas1

> .......,σταματησα να ασχολουμαι με το σπορ της σοβαρης ακροασης.....


Η μουσική δε διαχωρίζεται σε σοβαρή και μη. Δηλαδή όσοι ακούμε μουσική εκτός τζάζ και κλασικής, δεν ακούμε σοβαρή μουσική? και τί ειμαστε εμείς? οι γελοίοι? :Thumb down:

----------


## Theodore41

Ειδες που δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσα;
Εγω,δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο.Ειπα οτι παλια,μαζευομαστε καποιοι φιλοι σε ενα σπιτι,με καταλληλο εξοπλισμο,και ακουγαμε μουσικη,διαφορων ειδων,μην κοιτας που εμενα μ αρεσουν κυριως αυτα τα ειδη,αλλα με ειδικες συνθηκες.
Αυτο εννοω εγω ως σοβαρη ακροαση.Μα κλειστα τα φωτα δηλαδη,μονο με τα φωτα των μηχανηματων,και απολυτη ησυχια,ωστε και τη μουσικη να εκτιμησουμε,αλλα και τα μηχανηματα. 
ΟΚ τωρα;

----------


## giorikas1

καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Αλλά το λές με λάθος τρόπο. Άλλο οι ειδικές συνθήκες και άλλο η σοβαρή ακρόαση......

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους-ες - χρονια πολλα σε οσους-ες γιορταζουν - καλη χρονια σε ολους-ες με υγεια - ευτυχια σε εσας και στις οικογενειες σας.

ακομα με αυτο το θεμα ασχολειστε φιλοι-ες μου (ατελειωτες σελιδες γεμιζει τετοιο θεμα και λυση δεν θα βρειτε ο καθενας θα εχει την αποψη του και τιποτα δεν θα βγει) ο λογος ειναι οτι εδω περα ειναι ελλαδα κανεις νομος δεν εχει εφαρμοστει και ουτε εφαρμοζεται (ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου κλεινουν μερικες ιστοσελιδες και ανοιγουν οι διπλασιες) φυσικα ειναι ασχημα για τους υπευθυνους αυτων γιατι πληρωνουν προστιμα (αλλα ειναι το ρισκο των πραξεων) οι νομοι ειναι καλοι αλλα εδω θα διαφωνησω με προσφατο παραδειγμα της κλοπης σηματος του συστηματος της NOVA (ενας απο τους κατηγορουμενους βγηκε αθωος στο δικαστηριο με την αιτιολογια "εκπαιδευτικοι λογοι".

οι γνωστοι σε ολους μας πειρατες ειναι και γνωστοι στις αρχες (απλα δεν μπορουν ουτε να τους ακουμπησουν) και για τα ματια του κοσμου κυνηγουν κανεναν αλλοδαπο (που και αυτοι εχουν αυξηθει) και αντε να κλεισουν καμια ιστοσελιδα (οσα ξερω κανενα δεν εκλεισε γιατι αραγε.?) η κανενα μαγαζι (οσα ξερω δεν εχει κλεισει κανενα).

λυσεις για την πειρατεια υπαρχουν αλλα κανεις δεν τις εφαρμοζει για τους δικους του λογους (εταιρειες-κινηματογραφοι-μαγαζια-κτλ).

----------


## button

τουλαχιστον τα video club μπορουν να εχουν πληρης σηλογη  STAR WARS

----------


## tarif16nikos

δεν ειχα σκοπο να γραψω κατι αλλα διαβασα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα και αποφασισα να δωσω κι εγω ενα μικρο στιγμα στο φλεγον θεμα της πειρατειας.
τι αυτοκινητο εχεις???εχω???σκαραβαιο του 70 λεμε τωρα.θελω ομως μερσεντες.δεν μπορεις/μπορω να την αγορασω.ας μπω σε μια εκθεση κι ας παρω μια.αν με πιασουν μ'επιασαν.μαλλον μ'επιασαν σε ενα τεταρτο.
τι ταινια θελω να δω? το μπατμαν.ποσο κανει σε blueray?δεν μπορω να την αγορασω.ας την κατεβασω σε HD.σιγα μην ασχολειτε να με πιασει κανεις.μπα???καποιος αρχισε να ασχολειτε???μου χαλασε την βολεψη μου???σταματαω μην με τσακωσουν.
παιδια κι εγω κατεβαζω οτι μου αρεσει αφου το βρισκω χυμα...δεν τρεφω ομως αυταπατες αγιοσυνης.
αν ειχα χρημα φουλ να ειστε σιγουροι οτι αν ηθελα να δω κατι θα το αγοραζα χωρις να ρωτησω ποσο κανει και δεν θα εβαζα το pc μου δυο ωρες να κατεβασω μια hd ταινια.
τελος πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον για τους παλιους τιτλους ταινιων η τραγουδιων ολοι θα πληρωναμε να το εχουμε στον σκληρο μας αν η τιμη ηταν λογικη...για μια ταινια παραδειγμα αν ηταν απο 3 εως 5 ευρω.μεχρι να το καταλαβουν αυτο εγω θα προσπαθω να κατεβαζω κι αυτοι να ζουν μονο απο τους προνομιουχους καταχοντες.γιατι κι εγω θελω να αγορασω αλλα δεν μπορω.

----------


## Last_chance

Τα κατάφεραν… 

Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια …

Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι  δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…

Καταρχήν το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχετε εθιστεί όλοι και έχετε προάγει το download στη μεγαλύτερη χαρά σας μετά το φαγητό και το sex. Και για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς μεταξύ μας μερικοί το έχετε προάγει σαν την πρώτη διασκέδαση σας με διαφορά μάλιστα από τις άλλες δυο που ανέφερα…

Σκεφτείτε το λίγο…Αναρωτηθείτε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί συνέβη αυτό?
Τι κατάντια είναι αυτή? Κάποιος εξαρτημένος από τα ναρκωτικά είναι λιγότερο εθισμένος και ίσως έχει και περισσότερη υπομονή από εσάς τα Cyborg…

Το κατάφεραν τελικά να σας κάνουν όλους εξαρτώμενους .Να σας ελεγχουν, να σας καθοδηγούν και να σας προβλέπουν. Είστε για αυτούς τα κουρδιστά τους  ρομποτακια….
Μια αληθινή κατάντια για την νεολαία μας. Αυτή είναι η σημερινή γενιά των ελλήνων δυστυχώς. Μια γενιά που μας ντροπιάζει όντας πρόβατο επί σφαγής.
Μια γενιά που φοράει παρωπίδες και δεν βλέπει πέρα από 5 μέτρα μπροστά της.
Ναι αγαπητοί μου τα κατάφεραν να σας κάνουν πρόβατα.
Τα κατάφεραν να σας κάνουν άπληστους.
Τα κατάφεραν να σας κάνουν να μισείτε ο ένας τον άλλον.
Τα κατάφεραν να σας δουν να τσακώνεστε ενώ αυτοί χασκογελούν μαζί σας….

Τι να περιμένει κανείς όμως?
Η πλύση εγκεφάλου δεν έχει τελειωμό. 
Το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα επιβάλει κανόνες για να είσαι ο σωστός Έλληνας

Κανόνας πρώτος.

Πρέπει να μιλάς όλη  μέρα στο κινητό σου τηλέφωνο και να κάνεις υπέρογκους λογαριασμούς σε τηλέφωνο ιντερνετ και τηλεόραση.

Κανόνας δεύτερος 

πρέπει να έχεις πάρει δάνειο και να χρωστάς  άλλες δέκα πιστωτικές κάρτες στην τράπεζα.

Κανόνας τρίτος

 να λες την γνώμη σου μόνο όταν είσαι λίγο πριν την φυλακή…

Όνειρα γλυκά

----------


## Theodore41

Ταχω πει κι εγω,με αλλα λογια,εδω και καιρο,αλλα δεν καταλαβαινουν τα παιδια.
Αντι να μιλανε ο ενας στον αλλο,και μαλιστα για τα σοβαρα πραγματα της ζωης,ξεσκιζονται να κατεβασουν πραγματα,που ποτέ δεν προκειται να κανουν χρηση.
Ξερω ατομο,που εχει κατεβασει δεκαδες Τερα, σε κατεβασματα,και συνεχιζει...
Ετσι,δινει αξια στις Εταιριες,που απο την αλλη μερια κατηγορει.
Η ζωη,εχει γινει δυσκολη, και θα γινει ακομη πιο δυσκολη στο αμεσο μελλον.
Καλο θα ειναι λοιπον,να ακουμε ανθρωπους που εχουν κατι να πουν,και να λεμε κι εμεις τα δικα μας,μηπως και γλυτωσουμε την τρυπα,μεσα στην οποια ειμαστε ετοιμοι να πεσουμε.

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα κατάφεραν… 
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια …
> 
> Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι  δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…
> 
> *Καταρχήν το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχετε εθιστεί όλοι και έχετε προάγει το download στη μεγαλύτερη χαρά σας μετά το φαγητό και το sex. Και για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς μεταξύ μας μερικοί το έχετε προάγει σαν την πρώτη διασκέδαση σας με διαφορά μάλιστα από τις άλλες δυο που ανέφερα…*
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο…Αναρωτηθείτε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί συνέβη αυτό?
> ...


1)Πως ξερεις τις χαρες του καθενος? Πολυ δημοφιλεις πλεον οι ψυχαναλυτες των φορουμ.

2)Cyborg? Μηπως εισαι ΛΙΓΟ υπερβολικος?

3)Το ευκολοτερο απ'ολα ειναι να τα φορτωνεις ολα στους νεους.Που ειναι οι λαμπροι ανθρωποι της προηγουμενης γενιας να μας σωσουν απο την καταντια οπως λες?Που σας ντροπιαζει κιολας!!  :ROFL:  Πουθενα,ολοι απο επαναστατες και αντιεξουσιαστες εγιναν αναρχικοι του καναπε.

4)Κανεις συγκριση των χρηστων του Ιντερνετ με τους χρηστες ναρκωτικων? Τι να πω...κακο πραγμα οι εμμονες!

Εγω που δεν ακολουθω τους τρεις "κανονες του συστηματος" τι ακριβως ειμαι?

Λες "Δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η σημερινη γενια των ελληνων".

Αλοιμονο αν οι μεγαλυτεροι μιλανε με αυτο τον τροπο στους νεους!!

Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε και λιγοτερη μιζερια!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## button

καλα το θεμα ξέφυγε τελιος  


ΟΚ! δεν κατεβάζω  και πάμε σε έναν τίτλο  πολύ γνωστό σε *ΟΛΟΥΣ*  

*STAR WARS*

βρήκα σήμερα  στην περιοχή μου μόνο το 3 DVD  τα υπόλοιπα τι γίνετε
έχω μερικές επιλογές

1) αρχίζω και ψάχνω όλη την  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ  διοτι τα video club δεν διαθέτουν site
2) ψαχνό να αγοράσω μεσώ ίντερνετ και πολύ πιθανό να βρω από το εξωτερικό διότι πόλι ιδιοκτήτες *ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ *   παλιότερες ταινίες  τι τις κάνουν τις πουλάνε 10€ είδα στην περιοχή μου το DVD είναι κατεστραμμένο με λεκέδες άπω καφέ και πολες γκρατζουνιες .
Kαι βεβαία πουλήθηκε η αγαπημένη μου *BLACK HAWK DOWN*  για να την ξαναδώ την κατέβασα και από τότε η αντίγραφο η κατεβάζω γιανα έχω να δω όταν θελο  

και 3 επιλογή) σίγουρα να κατεβάσω

εαν καπιος εχει αντιρρήσεις   
ας μου βρει 5 τίτλους STAR WARS  στην ελλαδα για αγορα η για ενικιαση 

ΑΝΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΟ ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ΠΟΛΗ ΖΙΤΗΜΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ !!!! :Very angry:

----------


## sdikr

> καλα το θεμα ξέφυγε τελιος  
> 
> 
> ΟΚ! δεν κατεβάζω  και πάμε σε έναν τίτλο  πολύ γνωστό σε *ΟΛΟΥΣ*  
> 
> *STAR WARS*
> 
> βρήκα σήμερα  στην περιοχή μου μόνο το 3 DVD  τα υπόλοιπα τι γίνετε
> έχω μερικές επιλογές
> ...


Εγω να σου βρω,  εσύ όμως  σίγουρα  δεν θα τους αγοράσεις   :Wink:

----------


## geovision

> Τα κατάφεραν… 
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια …
> 
> Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι  δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…
> 
> Καταρχήν το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχετε εθιστεί όλοι και έχετε προάγει το download στη μεγαλύτερη χαρά σας μετά το φαγητό και το sex. Και για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς μεταξύ μας μερικοί το έχετε προάγει σαν την πρώτη διασκέδαση σας με διαφορά μάλιστα από τις άλλες δυο που ανέφερα…
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο…Αναρωτηθείτε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί συνέβη αυτό?
> ...




Έχεις πολύ δίκιο. Πράγματι έτσι έχουμε καταντήσει. Όλοι μας!

----------


## Anasazi

> Έχεις πολύ δίκιο. Πράγματι έτσι έχουμε καταντήσει. Όλοι μας!


Και ολα αυτα λογω της πειρατειας ε? 

Μηπως το συστημα στην Ελλαδα αντι για ολα αυτα επιβαλλει να νιωθεις μονιμως απελπισμενος,εκνευρισμενος με τους γυρω σου  και ανικανος να κανεις οτιδηποτε?  :Thinking:

----------


## button

> Εγω να σου βρω,  εσύ όμως  σίγουρα  δεν θα τους αγοράσεις


τώρα ναι δεν έχω φράγκο καθώς η WIND μου τα περνι  συνεχεία 

άλλα πόσο να έχουν και τα 5 δεν μπορεί να είναι 50€ :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και ολα αυτα λογω της πειρατειας ε? 
> 
> Μηπως το συστημα στην Ελλαδα αντι για ολα αυτα επιβαλλει να νιωθεις μονιμως απελπισμενος,εκνευρισμενος με τους γυρω σου  και ανικανος να κανεις οτιδηποτε?


 :Tease:  :Strife:  :Rant:  :Chair:  :Hammered:  :Hammer:  :Gun:  :2Guns:  :Viking:  :Medic:  :Medic: 

γιαυτό ανησυχεί η ευρωπαϊκή ένωση για την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ενώ ο πρωθυπουργός  λέει *ΧΑΛΑΡΑ Η ΖΩΉ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΊΑ *  

εάν είναι έτσι δεν θα ξαναδεί ψήφο από έμενα :Ban:

----------


## Hackerman

> Τα κατάφεραν… 
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια …
> 
> Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…
> 
> Καταρχήν το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχετε εθιστεί όλοι και έχετε προάγει το download στη μεγαλύτερη χαρά σας μετά το φαγητό και το sex. Και για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς μεταξύ μας μερικοί το έχετε προάγει σαν την πρώτη διασκέδαση σας με διαφορά μάλιστα από τις άλλες δυο που ανέφερα…
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο…Αναρωτηθείτε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί συνέβη αυτό?
> ...


Έχεις κάνει φάουλ φίλε μου. Και δεν σου αξίζει τίποτε άλλο από μια κόκκινη κάρτα.

Που την είδες την κατάντια της νεολαίας, όταν ένα χρόνο πριν ήταν στους δρόμους και ζητούσαν το αυτονόητο, ενώ οι ενήλικες ήταν στις δουλειές τους, όπως κάθε μέρα, σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα? Και αυτούς τους κανόνες, τους έχεις βγάλει από την φαντασία σου. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει, αλλά αυτό το οποίο λέγεται ζωή, έχει και παγίδες. Επιλογή του καθενός είναι αν θα τις αποφύγει ή όχι. Απλά θέλει λίγο μυαλό, ώστε να αποφύγεις τις παγίδες αυτές. Τέλος, εγώ προσωπικά διασκεδάζω με το να είμαι με τους φίλους μου, όχι κατεβάζοντας όλο το server της Microsoft με προγράμματα.

----------


## Larry71

> Τα κατάφεραν… 
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια …
> 
> Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι  δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…
> 
> Καταρχήν το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχετε εθιστεί όλοι και έχετε προάγει το download στη μεγαλύτερη χαρά σας μετά το φαγητό και το sex. Και για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς μεταξύ μας μερικοί το έχετε προάγει σαν την πρώτη διασκέδαση σας με διαφορά μάλιστα από τις άλλες δυο που ανέφερα…
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο…Αναρωτηθείτε με τον εαυτό σας γιατί συνέβη αυτό?
> ...


Πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος μέσα από την υπερβολή θέλει να δείξει τα κακώς κείμενα της κοινωνίας μας...ίσως δε φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο,αλλά σίγουρα προς τα εκεί πάμε...
Και για αυτό φταίει σίγουρα (και) η προηγούμενη γενιά,καθώς μεγάλωνε τα αγγελούδια της με τη φράση "να μην  περάσεις ότι πέρασα εγώ...".Απλά η πειρατία και το τζάμπα είναι από τα ναρκωτικά της νεολαίας...και όχι η αιτία.
Δε συνεχίζω,θα βγω οφφ.

----------


## gtl

> Τα κατάφεραν… 
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να αναφέρω κάποια πραγματάκια…
> 
> [...]
> 
> Όνειρα γλυκά


Παρέλειψα την φλυαρία. Ψάξε στο λεξικό την λέξη "βερμπαλισμός". Αναφέρεται στις σοφίες σου. Μετά, αν έχεις κάτι ουσιαστικό - σχετικό με την συζήτηση  - να προσφέρεις, πολύ ευχαρίστως να το ακούσουμε. Το πρόβλημα της ισορροπίας μεταξύ public domain και δικαιωμάτων των δημιουργών πνευματικού περιεχομένου είναι πολύ σημαντικό για να θαφτεί σε κλάψες "εκθέσεων ιδεών" γυμνασιακού επιπέδου.

*Το παιδί μου χτύπησε,
έπεσε από την βέσπα,
κοινωνία άδικη,
κοινωνία ψεύτρα.*

----------


## amoydar

Όλα είναι αστεία και γραφικά !!! Δεν μισώ το διπλανό μου ούτε έχω εθιστεί στο downloading.  Δεν θεωρώ ότι με το να χρησιμοποιώ τη τεχνολογία προς όφελος μου κάποιοι με χρησιμοποιούν και με έχουν κάνει πρόβατο. Που να πρωτοσταθώ και να να πάρω στα σοβαρά ? Βγήκε η γενιά που κατέστρεψε τη χώρα μου να κρίνει τί δλδ? 

Ήμαρτον.

----------


## geovision

> Όλα είναι αστεία και γραφικά !!! Δεν μισώ το διπλανό μου ούτε έχω εθιστεί στο downloading.  Δεν θεωρώ ότι με το να χρησιμοποιώ τη τεχνολογία προς όφελος μου κάποιοι με χρησιμοποιούν και με έχουν κάνει πρόβατο. Που να πρωτοσταθώ και να να πάρω στα σοβαρά ? Βγήκε η γενιά που κατέστρεψε τη χώρα μου να κρίνει τί δλδ? 
> 
> Ήμαρτον.




Εγώ που είμαι 40 σε ποιά γενιά ανήκω? Σε αυτή που κατέστρεψε την χώρα σου ή σε αυτή που την έκαψε?

----------


## amoydar

Έλα ντε? Εσύ θα μας πεις. Γενικά δε μου αρέσουν οι γενικέυσεις αλλά όταν ο άλλος κατακεραυνώνει ελαφρά τη καρδία ολόκληρη τη νέα γένια και την κατατάσει στη συνομοταξία των εριφίων τότε η απάντηση που του αρμόζει είναι η υπενθύμιση των πεπραγμένων της δικής του γενιάς.

----------


## panatas

υπαρχει και το νομιμο κοματιασμα των τραγουδιων και βιντεο απο youtube αν μπορουν ας τους αγγιξουν ας μην κατεβαζουν και ι ιδιοι τους τοτε η αν θελουν ας τα αφησουν ελευθερα και αναλογα ας βαλουν μια μικρη συμετοχη μηνιεα και τελιωνη

----------


## Last_chance

Κάποιους από ότι βλέπω τους πείραξαν αρκετά τα λόγια μου…

Αντί όμως να μπείτε σε διαδικασία να δικαιολογηθείτε για την *πραγματική κατάντια*,  θα πρότεινα να  αναρωτηθείτε γιατί  εσείς οι σημερινοί πιτσιρικάδες και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο, η μεγαλύτερη διασκέδαση σας είναι η αποβλάκωση μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή.

 Το downloading έχει προαχθεί στην νούμερο ένα ευχαρίστηση σας και όσο και να το αρνείστε αυτό δεν αλλάζει. 
 Μάλιστα τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που κατεβάζετε δεν  το βλέπετε…

Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη διαστροφή.


_Ε ναι τελικά τα κατάφεραν._

----------


## button

> Εγώ που είμαι 40 σε ποιά γενιά ανήκω? Σε αυτή που κατέστρεψε την χώρα σου ή σε αυτή που την έκαψε?


0-20 χρονιά έκανες καταστροφές 20-40 την έχεις κάψει  :Razz: 

ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΟ !!  μην το πάρεις σοβαρά  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάποιους από ότι βλέπω τους πείραξαν αρκετά τα λόγια μου…
> 
> Αντί όμως να μπείτε σε διαδικασία να δικαιολογηθείτε για την *πραγματική κατάντια*,  θα πρότεινα να  αναρωτηθείτε γιατί  εσείς οι σημερινοί πιτσιρικάδες και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο, η μεγαλύτερη διασκέδαση σας είναι η αποβλάκωση μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή.
> 
>  Το downloading έχει προαχθεί στην νούμερο ένα ευχαρίστηση σας και όσο και να το αρνείστε αυτό δεν αλλάζει. 
>  Μάλιστα τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που κατεβάζετε δεν  το βλέπετε…
> 
> Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη διαστροφή.
> 
> ...


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ήμουν σε αυτή τη κατηγορία  άλλα δυστυχώς  το ίντερνετ που έχω δεν είναι ίδιο με όλους τους άλλους 
έχω ασύρματο 3G  με 5000ΜΒ όγκο χρήσης το μηνά 1 φορά πήγα να κατεβάσω με χρεωσανε 44€ για 2,5GB  
ΟΤΕ 600 μετρά τρυπά  
ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΦΕ  2€ μια ώρα και δεν μιλάμε πάντα για κάλο speed  εξετιας τον καμένων με WoW.L2  ασε που εχει πολα σπαστικά πεδακια  που για πλακα πατανε ρεσταρτ ενω κατεβαζεις  πανε τα 5€ και ο χαμενος χρονος και παμε απο το 0 


ΕΓΩ δεν έχω πρόβλημα  ΝΑ πληρώσω  
ΑΡΚΕΙ να είναι σε φυσιολογικά  επίπεδα τιμή καλή ποιότητα και χωρίς καθυστερήσεις :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> υπαρχει και το νομιμο κοματιασμα των τραγουδιων και βιντεο απο youtube αν μπορουν ας τους αγγιξουν ας μην κατεβαζουν και ι ιδιοι τους τοτε η αν θελουν ας τα αφησουν ελευθερα και αναλογα ας βαλουν μια μικρη συμετοχη μηνιεα και τελιωνη


για πες ενα τετιο 

παντος για youtube άκουσα οτι θα έχουν και κανονικές ταινίες αλλα οχι FREE  :Thinking:

----------


## Simpleton

> Κάποιους από ότι βλέπω τους πείραξαν αρκετά τα λόγια μου…
> 
> Αντί όμως να μπείτε σε διαδικασία να δικαιολογηθείτε για την *πραγματική κατάντια*,  θα πρότεινα να  αναρωτηθείτε γιατί  εσείς οι σημερινοί πιτσιρικάδες και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο, η μεγαλύτερη διασκέδαση σας είναι η αποβλάκωση μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή.


Δεν το θεωρώ σωστό να βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.



> Το downloading έχει προαχθεί στην νούμερο ένα ευχαρίστηση σας και όσο και να το αρνείστε αυτό δεν αλλάζει. 
>  Μάλιστα τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που κατεβάζετε δεν  το βλέπετε…
> 
> Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη διαστροφή.


Αυτά είναι τα απωθημένα από το dial-up. Το DSL ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με μερικά χρόνια καθυστέρηση σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό, μην το ξεχνάς αυτό. Πιστεύω ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα μειωθεί το κατέβασμα σε επίπεδα που αντιστοιχούν σε όσα μπορεί ρεαλιστικά να δει κανείς στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του.



> _Ε ναι τελικά τα κατάφεραν._


Θα τα είχαν καταφέρει αν όλοι μας, ως νομοταγείς καταναλωτές (η ρομποτάκια, για να χρησιμοποιήσω την ορολογία σου), αγοράζαμε το περιεχόμενο που βλέπουμε και δεν το κατεβάζαμε. Περιεχόμενο όχι απαραίτητα κακό (αλλιώς δεν θα το κατεβάζαμε), αλλά συχνά απαράδεκτο στον εμπορικό τρόπο διανομής του, δηλαδή ακριβό ή/και κλειδωμένο με διαφόρους τρόπους που εμποδίζουν ακόμα και την νόμιμη χρήση.

----------


## giorikas1

> Όλα είναι αστεία και γραφικά !!! Δεν μισώ το διπλανό μου ούτε έχω εθιστεί στο downloading.  Δεν θεωρώ ότι με το να χρησιμοποιώ τη τεχνολογία προς όφελος μου κάποιοι με χρησιμοποιούν και με έχουν κάνει πρόβατο. Που να πρωτοσταθώ και να να πάρω στα σοβαρά ? Βγήκε η γενιά που κατέστρεψε τη χώρα μου να κρίνει τί δλδ? 
> 
> Ήμαρτον.


και με ποιό δικαίωμα εσύ κρίνεις μία ολόκληρη γενιά έχοτας σαν άλλωθι όσα ανυπόστατα λέει κάποιος ή δεν σου  αρέσουν αυτά που λέει?

----------


## alexpen

Καλα, ο Γιωργακης ειναι εκτος πραγματικοτητας. Πραγματικα πιστευω πως πιστευει οτι με αυτους που εχει θα κανει μια ελλαδα - παραδεισο. Και καθοτι της αμερικανικης σχολης τυπου σηκωνω μανικια κ πεταω σακακια στην πλατη, εβαλε το ομορφοπαιδο στην κυβερνηση. Οσο χαλιας κ να ειναι ο Γερουλανος, τον βλεπεις με την κοστουμαρα του, μαλλι αλφαδι και γλυκαινεσαι, λες μαγκιορης ο ατιμος τον, παω...Και η καιλη μια ζωη μπουρδες λεει, και κανεις δεν την παιρνει στα σοβαρα, αλλα βουλευτινα τετραετιες.......Ειμαστε πολυ ζωα, και δινουμε και λογο σε δισκογραφικες, που οι ανθρωποι πεινανε και λοιμοκτονουν οι καημενοι, και τους καλουμε και σε διαλογο.....Επαναλαμβανω, ειμαστε πολυ ζωα, και σε αλλο ποστ, διαβαζω (το ηξερα φυσικα, καθοτι μεταπτυχιακος φοιτητης) οτι κοψανε την προσβαση απο επιστημονικα περιοδικα...Ειμαστε πολυ ζωα (τριτη φορα).

----------


## Hackerman

> Κάποιους από ότι βλέπω τους πείραξαν αρκετά τα λόγια μου…
> 
> Αντί όμως να μπείτε σε διαδικασία να δικαιολογηθείτε για την *πραγματική κατάντια*, θα πρότεινα να αναρωτηθείτε γιατί εσείς οι σημερινοί πιτσιρικάδες και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο, η μεγαλύτερη διασκέδαση σας είναι η αποβλάκωση μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή.
> 
> Το downloading έχει προαχθεί στην νούμερο ένα ευχαρίστηση σας και όσο και να το αρνείστε αυτό δεν αλλάζει. 
> Μάλιστα τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που κατεβάζετε δεν το βλέπετε…
> 
> Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη διαστροφή.
> 
> ...


Τελευταία_ευκαιρία, εσύ που κρίνεις και μιλάς, έκανες κάτι για να το αποτρέψεις όλο αυτό το σκηνικό? Φυσικά και όχι. Άρα, δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να μιλάς περί αυτού.

Κάνε κάτι, και μετά έλα ζήτα μας λογαριασμό. :Evil: 
Τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Πάντως το isoh... και το pir... bay έχουν γεμίσει με  fake τορρεντ. Είναι και αυτό μια λύση.

----------


## amoydar

> και με ποιό δικαίωμα εσύ κρίνεις μία ολόκληρη γενιά έχοτας σαν άλλωθι όσα ανυπόστατα λέει κάποιος ή δεν σου  αρέσουν αυτά που λέει?


Με το δικαίωμα που απορέει από γεγονότα και τη πραγματικότητα. Εκτός και αν για τη κατάντια της Ελλάδας φταίνε οι σημερινοί 20 χρόνοι. Αν το πιστεύει κάποιος αυτό τότε Ο Κ. 


Υ.Γ. Ο φίλος συνεχίζει το παραλλήρημα του.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## geovision

Παιδιά ψυχραιμία! Δεν μιλάμε για τσουβάλιασμα αλλά οι σκληρές αλήθειες είναι δεδομένες! Είμαστε νομίζω offtopic!

----------


## giorikas1

> Με το δικαίωμα που απορέει από γεγονότα και τη πραγματικότητα. Εκτός και αν για τη κατάντια της Ελλάδας φταίνε οι σημερινοί 20 χρόνοι. Αν το πιστεύει κάποιος αυτό τότε Ο Κ.


για την καταντια μας φταινε όλες οι γενιές, άλλες λιγότερο και άλλες περισσότερο. όπως θα φταίει και η δική σου τη γενιά για την κατάντια των επόμενων γενιών.

----------


## amoydar

> για την καταντια μας φταινε όλες οι γενιές, άλλες λιγότερο και άλλες περισσότερο. όπως θα φταίει και η δική σου τη γενιά για την κατάντια των επόμενων γενιών.


Σίγουρα έτσι είναι φίλος. Αλλά. Δεν θα βγω μετά από 30 χρονιά να το παίζω τιμητής της κοινωνίας και να κατακρίνω τους πιτσιρικάδες για τη κατάντια της χώρας μου. 

Που και πάλι βέβαια εγώ διαφωνώ με τον φίλο. Δεν θεωρώ ότι η νέα γενιά μειονεκτεί σε αξίες ιδέες και προσφορά από τη γερουσία. Αντιθέτως η νέα γενιά είναι πιο τίμια και σε πολλά ζητήματα λειτουργεί με πνεύμα αλληλεγύης και νοοτροπία συλλογικότητας. Και προφανώς επειδή ο φίλος έχει κάποια συμπλέγματα τα βάζει με το downloading και τη σημερινή τεχνολογία.  Δεν θα μπω στο κόπο να του απαντήσω επί της ουσίας αλλά θα του σύστηνα να διαβάσει κάποιο βιβλίο σχετικό με τη κοινωνιά της πληροφορίας. Αλλά στη τελική όπως και να το δείς δεν κατακρίνει το παράνομο downloading αλλά γενικώς το downloading ( !?!?!?!) Ε ας πάει σε άλλο post να τα πει..

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως εμενα μου αρεσει γιατι ολες οι γνωστες ιστοσελιδες του χωρου που εδιναν ειτε με συνδρομη "VIP/ELITE" ειτε ελευθερα εχουν τρομαξει λιγο και σταματησαν να προσφερουν "παρανομο υλικο" (διοτι εμαθαν προφανως απο δικηγορους η νομικες ιστοσελιδες οτι ακομα και να μην ειναι ελλαδα η ιστοσελιδα η το τορρεντ αν ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης τοτε εχει προβλημα)χανοντας βεβαια χρηστες (υποψηφιους πελατες) και εχει ηρεμησει λιγο το "traffic" του διαδικτυου.

εγω παντως απο τις ιστοσελιδες που μπαινω και απο τα τορρεντ που χρησιμοποιω καμια δεν εχει επηρεαστει με αυτο το φαινομενο γιατι απλα δεν ειναι "ελληνικες".

για την πειρατεια οπως ειπα υπαρχουν λυσεις το ζητημα ειναι να θελουν και οι δυο πλευρες (εταιρειες-πελατες)

γιατι αν ειναι να παιρνω π.χ ενα αυθεντικο προιον πληρωνοντας 50 ευρω η 100 ευρω η και εγω δεν ξερω και να μην εχω υποστηριξη τοτε προτιμω να παρω το παρανομο που δεν θα κλαιω τα 50 η τα 100 ευρω δεν αναφερομαι μονο σε λογισμικο αλλα και σε ταινιες η μουσικη (μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες για διαφορους λογους να μην παιζουν ουτε στο HOME CINEMA (DVD Player) ουτε στο αυτονομο DVD Player αλλα μονο στο φορητο DVD Player (της πλακας) η στους υπολογιστες το γιατι δεν το εμαθα ποτε υποθετω οτι ειναι το "κλειδωμα".

οπως ειπα παλια εγω αγοραζω αυτο που κρινω κατα την δικη μου γνωμη οτι αξιζει και κατεβαζω αυτο που δεν αξιζει βεβαια υποστηριζω και τα ελευθερα λογισμικα (που κατα κορον δωριζω και το κατι τοις για την βελτιωση τους)

ολα ειναι καλα για μενα να υπαρχουν.

----------


## Last_chance

*Γιατί άραγε…*

Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με το downloading
Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά έγινε μείζων θέμα η ελευθέρια του traffic?
Γιατί άραγε  ξαφνικά κατηγορούμε τους πάντες για την αδικία που συντελείται εις βάρος μας?
Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι γίνανε τιμητές της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης στο internet?
Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά θέλουμε να μας δώσουν πίσω αυτό που με τόσο κόπο κατακτήσαμε?
Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά μας έπιασαν όλους να αποζητούμε τόσο πολύ το  τζάμπα λες και είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα αλλά και κατάκτηση μας?
Γιατί άραγε ολόκληρη η σημερινή νεολαία και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο θεωρεί ότι κάποιος τους χρωστάει κάτι και με αυτό τον ''επαναστατικό'' ομολογουμένως τρόπο το ξεπληρώνουν? 
Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά θέλουμε απεγνωσμένα να κατεβάσουμε πλέον πιο πολύ κάτι το οποίο δεν μας ανήκει?
Γιατί μας έχει πιάσει αμόκ? 

Γιατί άραγε?

Σκεφτείτε το…. 

_Μια δική μου σκέψη….

Μήπως ξαφνικά γίναμε  όλοι υποχείρια των κανόνων που επιβάλουν οι ισχυροί?_

----------


## Anasazi

> *Γιατί άραγε…*
> 
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με το downloading
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά έγινε μείζων θέμα η ελευθέρια του traffic?
> Γιατί άραγε  ξαφνικά κατηγορούμε τους πάντες για την αδικία που συντελείται εις βάρος μας?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι γίνανε τιμητές της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης στο internet?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά θέλουμε να μας δώσουν πίσω αυτό που με τόσο κόπο κατακτήσαμε?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά μας έπιασαν όλους να αποζητούμε τόσο πολύ το  τζάμπα λες και είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα αλλά και κατάκτηση μας?
> Γιατί άραγε ολόκληρη η σημερινή νεολαία και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο θεωρεί ότι κάποιος τους χρωστάει κάτι και με αυτό τον ''επαναστατικό'' ομολογουμένως τρόπο το ξεπληρώνουν? 
> ...


1)Κανείς από τους ανθρώπους που κατεβάζουν δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

2)Πώς να γινόταν πριν αφού πρόσφατα προέκυψε ως τεχνολογία?

3)Αφού συντελείται αδικία εις βάρος μας,ποιον να κατηγορήσουμε τον εαυτό μας? Σίγουρα όταν αδικείσαι,κάποιος φταίει.

4)Όλοι πρέπει να είναι τιμητές της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα της ζωής.Αυτό είναι το καλό της δημοκρατίας.

5)Δεν έβγαλα νόημα.

6)Κανείς δε θέλει να πληρώνει κάτι που μπορεί να έχει δωρεάν,και αυτό ίσχυε και θα ισχύει πάντα.

7)Θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί η νεολαία ανάμεσα σε ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ που της χρωστάνε,αντιδρά μόνο σε αυτό.

8)Επειδή είναι δωρεάν.Και τι πάει να πει απεγνωσμένα?Σιγά μην είναι και ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου το downloading.

9)Αμόκ? Αν βλέποντας την σημερινή κοινωνία θεωρείς αμόκ το downloading,τότε προφανώς ζεις σε κάποιο απομονωμένο μέρος!Δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

Τέλος,δεν είναι κανόνας των ισχυρών να ζημιώνονται πολυεθνικές.

Νομίζω κάπου έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα της πραγματικότητας με θεωρίες συνομωσίας.

----------


## kdavid

Η αλήθεια σε όλα αυτά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Ούτε οι χρήστες έχουνε δίκιο που κατεβάζουν αλόγιστα χωρίς στο τέλος να κάνουν χρήση του υλικού που κατέβασαν, αλλά από την άλλη ούτε και οι εταιρίες που υπερχρεώνουν τα οπτικοακουστικά προϊόντα για τα οποία πλέον χρειάζεσαι μια μικρή περιουσία να τα αποκτήσεις.

Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω γραφικός, πιστεύω ότι με όλη αυτή την "υποχρεωτική ώθηση στην αγορά υπερτιμημένου προϊόντος" η ίδια η αγορά αντιδρά με την πειρατεία. Κι αυτό το λέω διότι, όσο κι αν μας φαίνεται αδιανόητο, όλα αυτά τα tracker sites έχουν και κάποια έσοδα από χορηγούς, διαφημίσεις κτλ, ο όγκος των οποίων είναι ευθέως ανάλογος της επισκεψιμότητάς τους! Άρα η ίδια η αγορά δημιούργησε αυτή τη νέα μορφή διακίνησης που, πιθανόν, εν καιρώ να εξελιχθεί σε νόμιμη και να δημιουργήσει νέες θέσεις εργασίας με όλα τα συνεπακόλουθα.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η αγορά έχει σαν βάση τους καταναλωτές οι οποίοι διαμορφώνουν και τις τιμές των προϊόντων. Για παράδειγμα, εάν αύριο 1 κιλό ψωμί κοστίζει 10€ θα στραφούμε όλοι σε εμπόρους που το πουλάνε στα 2€, με αποτέλεσμα να εξαναγκαστεί ο πρώτος έμπορος που είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να κερδοσκοπήσει είτε να επαναφέρει σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια την τιμή είτε να κλείσει την επιχείρησή του στην οποία δε θα πατάει άνθρωπος.

Έτσι συμβαίνει και στην αγορά οπτικοακουστικών. Οι καταναλωτές έχουν εκφράσει τη δυσαρέσκειά τους με την πολιτική υπερτιμολόγησης των ταινιών και της μουσικής και δεν προτίθενται να διαθέσουν τα χρήματά τους για να αγοράσουν κάτι το οποίο γνωρίζουν εκ των προτέρων ότι κακώς έχει τιμολογηθεί τόσο ψηλά. Έτσι, άρχισαν να ξεπροβάλλουν διάφορες μορφές πειρατείας.

Μετά τα παραπάνω, εκεί που ήθελα να καταλήξω είναι στο ότι θα έπρεπε η πολιτεία να λαμβάνει τα μηνύματα αυτά της αγοράς και να προσπαθεί να χτυπάει το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα του. Εάν ο καταναλωτής δεν πεισθεί ότι τα λεφτά του "πιάνουν τόπο" δεν πρόκειται καμία απολύτως νομοθεσία να σώσει την κατάσταση. Άρα ο κ. Υπουργός, θα πρέπει να αναλύσει την κατάσταση συγκεντρώνοντας στοιχεία και από τις δύο αντικρουόμενες πλευρές και να νομοθετήσει αναλόγως.

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ:
1) Κύριε Υπουργέ, καλέστε σε διάλογο και τις δύο πλευρές, συγκεκριμένα εκπρόσωπο των εταιριών προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και εκπρόσωπο των ιδιοκτητών tracker (αν δεν υπάρχει να δημιουργηθεί, εγώ ευχαρίστως θα πλήρωνα για να εκπροσωπηθεί και η πλευρά των downloaders).

2) Κύριε Υπουργέ, νομοθετήστε υπέρ των κατόχων πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Άλλωστε η δουλειά του καθενός είναι ιερή για τον ίδιο και πρέπει να προστατευθεί.

3) Κύριε Υπουργέ, θα σας έβγαζα το καπέλο αν νομοθετούσατε, όμως, και υπέρ του ελέγχου των τιμών πώλησης των οπτικοακουστικών προϊόντων. Τι περιθώριο κέρδους έχουν αυτές οι εταιρίες; Γιατί δεν το ελέγχετε κι αυτό; Γιατί πάντα όλα πρέπει να γίνονται υπέρ της ασύστολης υπερκερδοφορίας;

Εάν γίνουν τα παραπάνω πιστεύω ότι και ο κόσμος θα αλλάξει ρότα και θα ψωνίζει σε λογικές τιμές τα εκάστοτε προϊόντα αυτού του τύπου και σε συνδυασμό με τους νόμους κατά της πειρατείας αυτή θα εξαλειφθεί ή έστω θα περιοριστεί σε αποδεκτά επίπεδα.

Υ.Γ. Κύριε Υπουργέ, μην ξεχάσετε ότι κάποιος που είναι νόμιμος κάτοχος ενός προϊόντος θα πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα από το νόμο να το κατεβάσει σε μια άλλη μορφή (π.χ. mkv, avi, wmv, mpg, mp3, wma κτλ) για το αρχείο του ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να το μετατρέπει μόνος του, κάτι το οποίο είναι ενδέχομένως χρονοβόρο και δε θα έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με αυτό ενός έμπειρου ripper. Άρα, λοιπόν, μήπως η ύπαρξη των torrent tracker δεν είναι και τόσο παράνομή; Το θέτω σαν γενικό προβληματισμό.

----------


## Omega9

> *Γιατί άραγε…*
> 
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με το downloading
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά έγινε μείζων θέμα η ελευθέρια του traffic?
> Γιατί άραγε  ξαφνικά κατηγορούμε τους πάντες για την αδικία που συντελείται εις βάρος μας?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά όλοι γίνανε τιμητές της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης στο internet?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά θέλουμε να μας δώσουν πίσω αυτό που με τόσο κόπο κατακτήσαμε?
> Γιατί άραγε ξαφνικά μας έπιασαν όλους να αποζητούμε τόσο πολύ το  τζάμπα λες και είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα αλλά και κατάκτηση μας?
> Γιατί άραγε ολόκληρη η σημερινή νεολαία και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο θεωρεί ότι κάποιος τους χρωστάει κάτι και με αυτό τον ''επαναστατικό'' ομολογουμένως τρόπο το ξεπληρώνουν? 
> ...


Γιατί άραγε νομίζω ότι έχεις video club;  :ROFL: 








> Σκεφτείτε το…. 
> 
> [I]Μια δική μου σκέψη….
> 
> Μήπως ξαφνικά γίναμε  όλοι υποχείρια των κανόνων που επιβάλουν οι ισχυροί?


 Μα αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι οι ΑΝΙΣΧΥΡΟΙ, οι ισχυροί αν θέλουν κάτι το παίρνουν σε golden extra collector's edition και το παίζουν στα Home Cinema..

----------


## Hackerman

> Γιατί άραγε νομίζω ότι έχεις video club; 
>  Μα αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι οι ΑΝΙΣΧΥΡΟΙ, οι ισχυροί αν θέλουν κάτι το παίρνουν σε golden extra collector's edition και το παίζουν στα Home Cinema..


+10 στον Omega9! :Razz:

----------


## giorikas1

Καταρχήν, θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη αν κάπου παρεκτράπηκα και τα σχόλιά μου, ή μάλλον οι τοποθετήσεις μου έδιναν την εντύπωση *"προσωπικής επίθεσης".*
Δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου. Συγνώμη λοιπόν από το team του forum και από όσους θίχτηκαν προσωπικά.

Κανείς δεν υποχρεώνει κανέναν να κάνει downloading. Είναι προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός.
Εθισμός γιατί? Επειδή οι τιμές τω cd - dvd είναι ως επί το πλείστον εκτός Ελληνικής πραγματικότητας? 
Πέστε μου έναν που θα ήθελε να πληρώσει για κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να το βρει δωρεάν.
Δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής της "πειρατείας του internet". Δεν μπορώ όμως να δεχτώ ότι όλο αυτό γίνετε για να γίνουμε υποχείρια των ισχυρών.

Με εκτίμηση
Γιώργος

----------


## Anasazi

> Καταρχήν, θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη αν κάπου παρεκτράπηκα και τα σχόλιά μου, ή μάλλον οι τοποθετήσεις μου έδιναν την εντύπωση *"προσωπικής επίθεσης".*
> Δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου. Συγνώμη λοιπόν από το team του forum και από όσους θίχτηκαν προσωπικά.
> 
> Κανείς δεν υποχρεώνει κανέναν να κάνει downloading. Είναι προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός.
> Εθισμός γιατί? Επειδή οι τιμές τω cd - dvd είναι ως επί το πλείστον εκτός Ελληνικής πραγματικότητας? 
> *Πέστε μου έναν που θα ήθελε να πληρώσει για κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να το βρει δωρεάν.*Δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής της "πειρατείας του internet". Δεν μπορώ όμως να δεχτώ ότι όλο αυτό γίνετε για να γίνουμε υποχείρια των ισχυρών.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση
> Γιώργος


Αυτό ρωτάω κι εγώ εδώ και μέρες και δεν μου απαντάει κανείς.  :Whistle:

----------


## kdavid

> Αυτό ρωτάω κι εγώ εδώ και μέρες και δεν μου απαντάει κανείς.


Εάν οι τιμές ήταν πιο λογικές τότε η πειρατεία θα ήταν μειωμένη και σε συνδυασμό με τα μέτρα κατά της πειρατείας διά νόμου, θα αποτελούσε τη μειοψηφία διότι ο καταναλωτής θα προτιμούσε προκειμένου να είναι νόμιμος (γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορεί να διωχθεί για την παρανομία του και όχι να είναι σίγουρος ότι τίποτα δε θα συμβεί) να καταβάλλει το λογικό, επαναλαμβάνω, αντίτιμο.

Πλήρης εξάλλειψη της πειρατείας δε θα γινόταν, συμφωνώ, όμως αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο;

Υ.Γ. Αν ρωτήσει κάποιος πού στηρίζω την άποψη ότι η πειρατεία θα ήταν μειωμένη αν οι τιμές ήταν λογικές, θα του απαντούσα κατ'αρχάς να διαβάσει το προηγούμενο ποστ που έκανα χθες το απόγευμα και κατά δεύτερον ότι είναι απόλυτα λογικό η πειρατεία να αναπτύσσεται όταν οι τιμές είναι πολύ υψηλές και δυσανάλογες του πραγματικού κόστους, γεγονός που η αγορά, σαν ζωντανός οργανισμός, το "νιώθει", το καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## Anasazi

Το Ίντερνετ πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα όταν ήμουν πολύ μικρός,και έτσι η γενιά μου δεν είναι απόλυτα εξοικιωμένη.

Επίσης δεν υπήρχαν τότε τόσο υψηλές ταχύτητες,τεχνολογίες ADSL κτλ.

Νομίζετε οτι τώρα είναι έντονη η πειρατεία?

Σε πολύ λίγα χρόνια,που θα έχουν ΟΛΟΙ γνώσεις περι downloading και πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ,δεν θα πατάει σε DVD Store πραγματικά ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

καθησα και ειδα ολες τις αποψεις σας και εβγαλα τα εξης προσωπικα συμπερασματα με οση εμπειρια εχω.

το να εκδιωχθει αυτος που κατεβαζει για μενα ειναι πραγμα δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο (υπαρχουν παρα πολλες νομικες δυσκολιες σε αυτο και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν θα γινει ποτε)

το να κλεισουν διαφορες ιστοσελιδες παλι δεν θα οδηγησει πουθενα (γιατι απλα θα βγουν αλλες) αν και οι καλες ιστοσελιδες του χωρου ειναι σε χωρες οπως ρωσια - κινα κτλ που κανεις δεν τις ακουμπαει γιατι δεν μπορει.

κυνηγουν τους πλανοδιους πωλητες (τιποτα δεν κανουν) αφου οι πηγες που τους τα προμηθευουν τα "παρανομα" δεν τολμουν να τους ακουμπησουν.

το μετρο οπως ειπα ειναι να μπουν τοσο λογικες τιμες στα προιοντα αλλα και να υπαρχει και η υποστηριξη του προιοντος (παλι δυσκολο για μενα)

κακα τα ψεμματα θα συμφωνησω με τον τελευταιο φιλο που ειπε η τεχνολογια οτι προχωραει και καποια επαγγελματα καλως η κακως πεθαινουν 

οταν με το καλο θα μπουν οι οπτικες ινες (με το αναλογο αντιτιμο) τοτε να δειτε πως θα ανεβει η τεχνη του κατεβαζω ολο το διαδικτυο (και θα αυξηθουν βεβαια οι πωλησεις σε σκληρους δισκους και δισκους DVD κτλ)

----------


## Last_chance

> Γιατί άραγε νομίζω ότι έχεις video club; 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Μα αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι οι ΑΝΙΣΧΥΡΟΙ, οι ισχυροί αν θέλουν κάτι το παίρνουν σε golden extra collector's edition και το παίζουν στα Home Cinema..




Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι είσαι η ταξιτζής η νταλικέρης?

----------


## Hackerman

> το να εκδιωχθει αυτος που κατεβαζει για μενα ειναι πραγμα δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο (υπαρχουν παρα πολλες νομικες δυσκολιες σε αυτο και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν θα γινει ποτε)
> 
> το να κλεισουν διαφορες ιστοσελιδες παλι δεν θα οδηγησει πουθενα (γιατι απλα θα βγουν αλλες) αν και οι καλες ιστοσελιδες του χωρου ειναι σε χωρες οπως ρωσια - κινα κτλ που κανεις δεν τις ακουμπαει γιατι δεν μπορει.


Στο πρώτο θα διαφωνήσω. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να πάει κάποιος φυλακή με την νομοθεσία που υπάρχει, θεωρητικά. Αλλά δεν έχει ακουστεί να έχει γίνει αυτό.

Στο δεύτερο είσαι ορθός, αν βέβαια συνυπολογίσεις το γεγονός ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει που είναι οι σέρβερς.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στο πρώτο θα διαφωνήσω. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να πάει κάποιος φυλακή με την νομοθεσία που υπάρχει, θεωρητικά. Αλλά δεν έχει ακουστεί να έχει γίνει αυτό.
> 
> Στο δεύτερο είσαι ορθός, αν βέβαια συνυπολογίσεις το γεγονός ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει που είναι οι σέρβερς.


για το πρωτο που θιγω σεβομαι οτι διαφωνεις αλλα κανεις λαθος φιλε μου και δεν το λεω εγω που δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η που εχω σχεση με νομικα αλλα το λενε αυτοι που ξερουν και αυτο που ισχυει παντου στην ευρωπη αλλα και στην ελλαδα ειναι οτι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι "αστικο αδικημα" που δεν δικαιολογει αρση προσωπικου απορρητου απο εισαγγελεα ωστε να μαθουν οι αρχες η να αναγκασουν τον παροχο να δωσει στοιχεια του συνδρομητη τους δεν ειναι ποινικο αδικημα οπως η παιδικη πορνογραφια - ναρκωτικα - οπλα - εκρηκτικα κτλ.

για το δευτερο πιστεψε με ξερουν που ειναι οι σερβερς αλλα στις χωρες που ειναι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα απολυτως.

οπως ξερουν ποιοι ειναι και ποια ειναι τα κυκλωματα της πειρατειας στην ελλαδα αλλα παλι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα γιατι ειναι πολιτες υπερανω υποψιας και αναλογης κοινωνικης θεσης.

ολα τα αλλα θα παρουν τον δρομο τους.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί άραγε νομίζω ότι έχεις video club; 
> 
> Μα αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι οι ΑΝΙΣΧΥΡΟΙ, οι ισχυροί αν θέλουν κάτι το παίρνουν σε golden extra collector's edition και το παίζουν στα Home Cinema..


το επαγγελμα του καθενος δεν μας ενδιαφερει.

οτι αφορα αυτο που λες θα σου πω το εξης απλο εγω που κατεβαζω και παραλληλα αγοραζω και τα απολαμβανω στο Home Cinema σπιτι μου τι ειμαι? καταλαβες πιστευω οτι αυτο που λες δεν παιζει.

γιατι απλα εγω οπως και πολλοι φιλοι μου και φιλες μου εχουμε σταματησει να πηγαινουμε σε κινηματογραφους κτλαλλα την βρισκουμε μαζεμενοι σε ενος το σπιτι (πιο οικονομικα ερχεται αλλωστε)

----------


## Hackerman

> για το πρωτο που θιγω σεβομαι οτι διαφωνεις αλλα κανεις λαθος φιλε μου και δεν το λεω εγω που δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η που εχω σχεση με νομικα αλλα το λενε αυτοι που ξερουν και αυτο που ισχυει παντου στην ευρωπη αλλα και στην ελλαδα ειναι οτι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι "αστικο αδικημα" που δεν δικαιολογει αρση προσωπικου απορρητου απο εισαγγελεα ωστε να μαθουν οι αρχες η να αναγκασουν τον παροχο να δωσει στοιχεια του συνδρομητη τους δεν ειναι ποινικο αδικημα οπως η παιδικη πορνογραφια - ναρκωτικα - οπλα - εκρηκτικα κτλ.
> 
> για το δευτερο πιστεψε με ξερουν που ειναι οι σερβερς αλλα στις χωρες που ειναι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα απολυτως.
> 
> οπως ξερουν ποιοι ειναι και ποια ειναι τα κυκλωματα της πειρατειας στην ελλαδα αλλα παλι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα γιατι ειναι πολιτες υπερανω υποψιας και αναλογης κοινωνικης θεσης.
> 
> ολα τα αλλα θα παρουν τον δρομο τους.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> ...


Δεκτό το σχόλιο. Το είπα αυτό, επειδή η νομοθεσία έχει πολλές Κερκόπορτες και επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο. Πώς αλλιώς κυκλοφορεί το παρακάτω: πως ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί εαν βρουν εταιρείες με λογισμικό που έχει παρθεί με μη αποδεκτό τρόπο, υπάρχουν πρόστιμα που αγγίζουν τα 10.000/λογισμικό... :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεκτό το σχόλιο. Το είπα αυτό, επειδή η νομοθεσία έχει πολλές Κερκόπορτες και επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο. Πώς αλλιώς κυκλοφορεί το παρακάτω: πως ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί εαν βρουν εταιρείες με λογισμικό που έχει παρθεί με μη αποδεκτό τρόπο, υπάρχουν πρόστιμα που αγγίζουν τα 10.000/λογισμικό...


σαφως και υπαρχουν........

απλα μην μπερδευεις τα πραγματα αλλο εταιρειες (δηλαδη επαγγελματιες) που επισης μπορω να σου αναφερω σε "προσωπικο επιπεδο" οτι υπαρχουν "τρανταχτα ονοματα" ειδικα στο χωρο του λογισμικου και διασκεδασης που εχουν παρανομο λογισμικο αλλα κανεις δεν τους κανει τιποτα και αλλο ιδιωτης.
υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα σε αυτο.

----------


## Omega9

> Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι είσαι η ταξιτζής η νταλικέρης?



Ατύχησες... οδηγός λεοφωρείου είμαι

----------


## Theodore41

> Πάντως το isoh... και το pir... bay έχουν γεμίσει με  fake τορρεντ. Είναι και αυτό μια λύση.


Τι πα να πει fake torrent?

........Auto merged post: Theodore41 πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εκεινο που δεν χω καταλαβει,ειναι αυτη η λυσσα με το κατεβασμα,και το εχω ξαναματαγραψει.
Ενταξει,που και που,ας κατεβαζει κανεις κατι,αλλα το μερα μπαινει μερα βγαινει,ειναι χαζομαρα.
Τι διαολο,εσεις,δε ...μαματε;Ολο μπροστα στο κομπιουτερ εισαστε;
Εγω στην ηλικια σας,δεν προλάβαινα να ανεβαζω τα παντελονια μου.Ο,τι πεταει κι ο,τι κολυμπαει,που λεμε.
Μπαμ και κατω.
Και τωρα ακουω οτι τα νεα παιδια,την εχουν στημενη μπροστα στο γυαλι,και ηδονιζονται αμεσως η εμμεσως μαζι του.
Απορια ηλικιωμενου φευ πλεον,και ...ατακτου στα νιατα του,και οχι μονον, συμπατριωτη σας.
Μην ξεχνατε οτι οποιος δεν ...εξυπηρετει μια ωραια κοπελλα,διαπρατττει αμαρτια.
Σιγουρο αυτο.

----------


## XronisR

> Τι πα να πει fake torrent?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Theodore41 πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Εκεινο που δεν χω καταλαβει,ειναι αυτη η λυσσα με το κατεβασμα,και το εχω ξαναματαγραψει.
> Ενταξει,που και που,ας κατεβαζει κανεις κατι,αλλα το μερα μπαινει μερα βγαινει,ειναι χαζομαρα.
> Τι διαολο,εσεις,δε ...μαματε;Ολο μπροστα στο κομπιουτερ εισαστε;
> Εγω στην ηλικια σας,δεν προλάβαινα να ανεβαζω τα παντελονια μου.Ο,τι πεταει κι ο,τι κολυμπαει,που λεμε.
> Μπαμ και κατω.
> ...



Fake τορρεντ είναι αυτά που ουσιαστικά η περιγραφή τους δεν ταιριάζει με τα υλικό που έχουν μέσα και φυσικά θα περιέχουν ή ιους ή κατι παρόμοιο..Δεν έχει κάμια σχέση το download με το σεξ,τα παιδιά που δεν μαμ..νε είναι αυτά που βλέπεις όλη μέρα στο νετ και όχι αυτοί που θα μπουν 2-3 ώρες στα torrent sites θα βάλουν το 'πράσινο μ'' και θα φυγουν...

----------


## uncharted

μην παιρνετε απο τα μουτρα τους last_chance/theodore41, ουτε ειναι αναγκη να παιρνουμε προσωπικα τα γραφομενα του καθενος (αν δεν μας στοχοποιουν)

εχουν καποιο δικαιο οτι εχουμε αποξενωθει σαν κοινωνια και... ας μην κρυβομαστε, ολοι γνωριζουμε κοσμο που ειναι εθισμενος στο downloading (ειναι ενα "ναρκωτικο" οταν γινεται καταχρηση, αυλο μεν, αλλα ειναι για καποιους)

----------


## Craven

Ε καλά μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί.. μην μπερδεύουμε το downloading που συνήθως είναι 5 λεπτά ψάξιμο και ένα κλίκ μετά, με το chatting πχ που έφαγε τα νιάτα σε πολλούς πρώτα με τα bbs μετά με τα irc μετά με τα facebook κτλ.. στο πρώτο δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μπροστά σε μιά οθόνη.. δεν γυρνάς κάποια μανιβέλα μόνιμα για να κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο :P.. το δεύτερο είναι όντως ένα θεματάκι.. και καλά στα bbs τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε για meeting points οι περισσότεροι βάζοντας τους φίλους μας μέσα (τους πραγματικούς όχι απο "modem" όπως λέγαμε) για να βρισκόμαστε όλοι μαζί όταν δεν είμασταν ήδη έξω.. η μετά εποχή ήταν όντως κατάντια για μένα  :Smile: ... 
Τώρα απ την άλλη και αυτοί που προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν όλο το internet απλά επειδή είναι εκεί και τους κοιτάει και όχι μόνο για 5-10 αρχεία που τους ενδιαφέρουν δεν τους πολυκαταλαβαίνω. Παίρνουμε οι περισσότεροι σκληρούς με Terra για να κατεβάζουμε χιλιάδες άχρηστες αηδίες απ τις οποίες δεν βλέπουμε ούτε το 1/10.
Οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει και τα πάντα πρέπει να προσαρμόζοντε σε αυτές τις αλλαγές. Σίγουρα το κατέβασμα ταινιών ή mp3 είναι παράνομο όταν έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Σε αυτό που διαφωνώ είναι πως οι εταιρείες και οι οργανισμοί που προσπαθούν να κόψουν αυτό το παράνομο κύμα έχουν εμπορική λογική 20 χρόνων πίσω. Έχουν ακόμα την λογική του cd των 15-20 ευρώ με ένα hit όλο και όλο, του dvd ή του blu ray των 20-30 ευρώ κτλ. με τις εποχές όμως γύρω τους να έχουν αλλάξει με τα hits και τις εμπορικές ταινίες να βγαίνουν η μια μετά την άλλη σε σχέση με πριν 20 χρόνια και μεμονομένα (πριν 20 χρόνια τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν πληθώρα δίσκων με 6-7 καλά τραγούδια μέσα και όχι ένα) και με την τεχνολογία να σε βοηθά αυτό το ένα και μεμονομένο hitάκι να το κατεβάζεις σε 5 λεπτά αντί να δώσεις 20 ευρώ για να το ακούσεις μαζί με 10 σαβούρες. Αν βλέπεις έξω να παίζοντε 100 σειρές και εσύ δεν θα μπορέσεις σχεδόν ποτέ να τις δείς ή αν βάλει 1-2 ένα κανάλι δεν ξέρεις πότε θα τις κόψει? Σωστό? όχι βέβαια παράνομο είναι, απλά καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξει και η λογική των εταιριών. Η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει και δεν είναι τίποτα να δώσεις πχ 30ευρωλεπτά για να κατεβάσεις ένα τραγούδι ή να δώσεις 1 ευρώ για να δεις μια ταινία online. Αν λοιπόν υπήρχε αυτή η λογική και ο κάθε πειρατής δεν θα μπορούσε να βρεί καμιά δικαιολογία. Βέβαια όταν πρόκειται για ένα χάος που στην κάθε προσπάθεια για κάτι διαδυκτιακό η μια εταιρεία δεν θέλει να δώσει τα τραγούδια της/ταινίες της, η άλλη ζητάει υπέρογκα ποσά για την συμφωνία, η άλλη έχει τον περίεργο καλλιτέχνη που δεν θέλει η άλλη δεν θέλει να δούνε τις σειρές της πέρα απο τις τάδε χώρες κτλ κτλ πως να γίνουν λοιπόν όλα αυτά όταν και οι μικρές προσπάθειες που έχουν γίνει σου ζητάνε 2 και 3 ευρώ για ένα τραγούδι και καταλλήγει ο χρήστης πάλι στο να πεί "ρε δεν πάτε στο γεροδιάολο εγώ θα το πατήσω το link". Στο τέλος όμως οι εταιρείες όσο και δίκιο να έχουν κακό στα δικά τους κέρδη κάνουν αφού το θέμα δεν είναι ηθικό αλλά το κέρδος στην ουσία.

----------


## Anasazi

> Εκεινο που δεν χω καταλαβει,ειναι αυτη η λυσσα με το κατεβασμα,και το εχω ξαναματαγραψει.
> Ενταξει,που και που,ας κατεβαζει κανεις κατι,αλλα το μερα μπαινει μερα βγαινει,ειναι χαζομαρα.
> Τι διαολο,εσεις,δε ...μαματε;Ολο μπροστα στο κομπιουτερ εισαστε;
> Εγω στην ηλικια σας,δεν προλάβαινα να ανεβαζω τα παντελονια μου.Ο,τι πεταει κι ο,τι κολυμπαει,που λεμε.
> Μπαμ και κατω.
> Και τωρα ακουω οτι τα νεα παιδια,την εχουν στημενη μπροστα στο γυαλι,και ηδονιζονται αμεσως η εμμεσως μαζι του.
> Απορια ηλικιωμενου φευ πλεον,και ...ατακτου στα νιατα του,και οχι μονον, συμπατριωτη σας.
> Μην ξεχνατε οτι οποιος δεν ...εξυπηρετει μια ωραια κοπελλα,διαπρατττει αμαρτια.
> Σιγουρο αυτο.


Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα...διότι έχουν αλλάξει και οι κοπέλες πάρα πολύ από τότε.

Βγαίνω εκτός θέματος αλλά ειδικά στην Ελλάδα,οι κοπέλες έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα μαζί με το γήπεδο!!

Και δε το λέω για να δικαιολογηθώ για κάτι,μιλάω λόγω εμπειριών.

Πήγα πρόσφατα στην Σουηδία και αν δείτε τι κοπέλα κυκλοφορούσα θα πάθετε πλάκα.

Ούτε εγώ το πίστευα!

Εδώ...πρέπει μάλλον να έχω μαζί μου την φορολογική μου δήλωση όποτε βγαίνω...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Theodore41

Αοπ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει απο διηγησεις,ετσι ειναι.Εχεις δικηο.
Εχουν λαλησει οι νεες απο την τηλεοραση που τους δειχνει ολο αυτο το χρημα να κυλαει ,και τις ηλιθιες κουβεντες που ακουγονται,και ζητανε τον ουρανο με τ αστρα.
Τελικα,οι ωραιες απ αυτες,σε μεγαλο βαθμο,καταληγουν βιζιτες, ζαλισμενες απο τα λεφτα καποιου ηλικιωμένου πλουσιου.
Παντως ολη αυτη η ιστορια,καταληγει εις βαρος τους,αλλα δεν εχουν μυαλο να το καταλαβουν,αφου τρομαξαν τους αντρες,που προτιμανε να γινουν "ατομικοι εραστες",οπως ελεγε και ο μακαριτης ο Κωνστανταρας σε καποια παλια ταινια,παρα να τις παρακαλανε.
Γι αυτο εξ αλλου και η υπογεννητικοτητα στην Ελλαδα,μεγαλωνει.
Γινανε υστερικες  Αμερικανες τελικα,σε ολα, ,εκτος απο τα παιδια,που δεν κανουν,οπως εκεινες.

----------


## Omega9

http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12...es-heaps-money





Η πιο πολυκατεβασμένη ταινία του 2009 ....βγάζει τόνους κερδών



Σύμφωνα με το TorrentFreak η ταινία του καλοκαιριού Star Trek ήτανε η πιο πολυκατεβασμένη πειρατικά ταινία του 2009. Οπότε μοιάζει λογικό το γεγονός ότι η εταιρεία Paramount κατέθεσε στο FCC δίνοντας το παράδειγμα του Star Trek ότι η διαδικτυακή πειρατεία θα καταστρέψει το Χόλυγουντ και θα υποβαθμίσει τις οικιακές συνδέσεις υψηλής ταχύτητας.

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το Star Trek βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση δημιουργίας πάνω από 100 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια σε κέρδη (!).


............................


Βασισμένος στους αριθμούς αυτούς, ο αναλυτής της βιομηχάνιας ταινιών Μπρους Νας στο The Numbers προβλέπει κέρδος πάνω από 100 εκ. για την Paramount από την ταινία. Όχι κι άσχημα για "την πιο πολυκατεβασμένη πειρατικά ταινία του 2009", η οποία κινηματογραφήθηκε με κάμερα και ευρέως διαδόθηκε μέσα σε λίγες μέρες από την πρώτη προβολή της στους κινηματογράφους.


.............................................


Αυτό είναι μια πληροφορία που μας λέει ότι οι άναρθρες κραυγές και τα βογγητά του Χόλυγουντ για την "διαδικτυακή πειρατεία" δεν πρέπει να παίρνονται τελείως τις μετρητοίς. Άλλες πληροφορίες περιλαμβάνουν και τα ρεκόρ εισπράξεων για το 2009 (εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης!). Και το γεγονός ότι διπλάσιος αριθμός ταινιών βγήκαν το 2009 από ότι το 2004. (Επίσης πολύ περισσότερη καινούρια μουσική βγαίνει σήμερα από ότι πριν 10 χρόνια, χάρη στις νέες ψηφιακές τεχνολογίες).


..............................





Most Pirated Movie of 2009 ... Makes Heaps of Money
Commentary by Fred von Lohmann

According to TorrentFreak, last summer's Star Trek movie was the "most pirated movie of 2009." So it seems that Paramount Pictures was prescient when it gave testimony before the FCC that used Star Trek as an illustrative example of how "Internet piracy" is poised to devastate Hollywood and (though the nexus here is less than clear) undermine residential broadband in America.

Funny thing is, Star Trek is on course to make more than $100 million in profits.

Here's the financial breakdown, courtesy of The Numbers.com, which gathers financial data for movie industry analysts:

Production costs: $140m
Promotion costs: ~$100m
Global box office revenues: $385m
U.S. TV syndication rights: $30m
DVD & Bluray revenues (anticipated, based on sales and rentals since Nov. 2009): >$100m

Based on these figures, film industry analyst Bruce Nash at The Numbers predicts a net profit to Paramount of more than $100m on the movie. Not bad for the "most pirated movie of 2009," which was camcorded and widely released on the Internet within days of theatrical release.

This is just one data point suggesting that Hollywood's hue and cry about "Internet piracy" should be taken with a grain of salt. Other data points include Hollywood's record breaking box office results for 2009 (in the midst of a recession!). And the fact that twice as many movies were released in 2009, as compared to 2004. (There is also far more new music being released today than 10 years ago, thanks to new digital technologies.)

The goal of copyright is to encourage creativity. As 2009 comes to a close, there is no evidence out there that "Internet piracy" is leaving us with fewer creators or fewer copyrighted works, even if you limit yourself to considering works being created by "professionals" employed by movie studios. And once you factor in all the new, noncommercial or semi-pro creators who have been empowered by the very same Internet technologies that Hollywood is blaming for "piracy," well, it seems clear that creativity is alive and well, and that Hollywood's demands for drastic overhauls of copyright law and broadband policy are disconnected from reality.

And, importantly, some of what Hollywood calls "piracy" is actually the result of its stubborn refusal to give legitimate customers what they want, whether it's home media servers for their DVDs, the right to rip DVDs to make noncommercial remixes, or new options to rent DVDs. (Or new video-on-demand offerings unless the FCC first approves "selectable output control" DRM restrictions for our TVs.)

Yes, there are lots of unauthorized copies being made out there. But despite what Hollywood's spokesmen would have us believe, the sky is not falling. In fact, as we ring in 2010, many industries would happily trade places with the major Hollywood movie studios.

----------


## Torrentoo

Και μέτρα να λάβουν, εδώ δε τηρούνται οι βασικοί νόμοι στη χώρα αυτοί.. ! Κατά της πειρατείας θα λειτουργήσουν..;

----------


## sotos65

> http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12...es-heaps-money
> 
> 
> Η πιο πολυκατεβασμένη ταινία του 2009 ....βγάζει τόνους κερδών


Και που να δεις τι έχει να γίνει με το avatar και στα download - ιδιαίτερα όταν βγει το blu ray και πάρει και καμιά δεκαριά όσκαρ - αλλά και στα κέρδη της 20th Century Fox ταυτόχρονα, αφού έχει ήδη σπάσει τα ταμεία... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## button

κλαίγονται για τα λίγα εκατομμύρια που περνούν

----------


## Last_chance

> Αοπ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει απο διηγησεις,ετσι ειναι.Εχεις δικηο.
> Εχουν λαλησει οι νεες απο την τηλεοραση που τους δειχνει ολο αυτο το χρημα να κυλαει ,και τις ηλιθιες κουβεντες που ακουγονται,και ζητανε τον ουρανο με τ αστρα.
> Τελικα,οι ωραιες απ αυτες,σε μεγαλο βαθμο,καταληγουν βιζιτες, ζαλισμενες απο τα λεφτα καποιου ηλικιωμένου πλουσιου.
> Παντως ολη αυτη η ιστορια,καταληγει εις βαρος τους,αλλα δεν εχουν μυαλο να το καταλαβουν,αφου τρομαξαν τους αντρες,που προτιμανε να γινουν "ατομικοι εραστες",οπως ελεγε και ο μακαριτης ο Κωνστανταρας σε καποια παλια ταινια,παρα να τις παρακαλανε.
> Γι αυτο εξ αλλου και η υπογεννητικοτητα στην Ελλαδα,μεγαλωνει.
> Γινανε υστερικες  Αμερικανες τελικα,σε ολα, ,εκτος απο τα παιδια,που δεν κανουν,οπως εκεινες.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία ότι και εμείς έχουμε γίνει ολίγον κότες. 
Άσε που κάποιοι ενώ κατεβάζουν όλο το internet  προσπαθούν από τα  chat rooms να βρουν γκόμενα. Όταν τελικά την βρουν και βγαίνουν, πίνουν το αμίλητο νερό η πετάν την μια βλακεία μετά την άλλη. Βλέπεις άλλο να γράφεις και άλλο να τα λες πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. 
Αυτό εννοούσα με την λέξη Cyborg

----------


## Anasazi

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία ότι και εμείς έχουμε γίνει ολίγον κότες. 
> Άσε που κάποιοι ενώ κατεβάζουν όλο το internet  προσπαθούν από τα  chat rooms να βρουν γκόμενα. Όταν τελικά την βρουν και βγαίνουν, πίνουν το αμίλητο νερό η πετάν την μια βλακεία μετά την άλλη. Βλέπεις άλλο να γράφεις και άλλο να τα λες πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. 
> Αυτό εννοούσα με την λέξη Cyborg


Δε προσφερουν κατι αυτες οι γενικευσεις.Αυτοι οι "καποιοι" παντου υπαρχουν.

----------


## Last_chance

> Δε προσφερουν κατι αυτες οι γενικευσεις.Αυτοι οι "καποιοι" παντου υπαρχουν.



Τώρα εδώ τι να απαντήσει κανείς?
Γενικεύσεις? Δηλαδή εσύ θέλεις ονόματα και διευθύνσεις? :Sad: 

Έλεος ρε παιδιά….

----------


## Anasazi

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία *ότι και εμείς έχουμε γίνει ολίγον κότες.* 
> Άσε που κάποιοι ενώ κατεβάζουν όλο το internet  προσπαθούν από τα  chat rooms να βρουν γκόμενα. Όταν τελικά την βρουν και βγαίνουν, πίνουν το αμίλητο νερό η πετάν την μια βλακεία μετά την άλλη. Βλέπεις άλλο να γράφεις και άλλο να τα λες πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. 
> Αυτό εννοούσα με την λέξη Cyborg


Αλλό το εμείς,άλλο το κάποιοι.

Αυτοί υπάρχουν σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής,η νεολαία μια χαρά είναι,και αν θέλει να σωθεί,θα σωθεί από μόνη της.

----------


## Last_chance

> Αλλό το εμείς,άλλο το κάποιοι.
> 
> Αυτοί υπάρχουν σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής,η νεολαία μια χαρά είναι,και αν θέλει να σωθεί,θα σωθεί από μόνη της.


Ασχολήσου με την ουσία του θέματος και όχι με μια λέξη.
Μην με κάνετε να εξηγώ τα αυτονόητα…

Τώρα για το  αν αφήσω την νεολαία να σωθεί και να  βρει το δρόμο της θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω την γνώμη μου πάνω σε αυτό άσχετα αν σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## gtl

Το πρώτο thread που κάνω ignore, ενώ ξεκίνησα ο ίδιος. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους το εκτροχίασαν και το έκαναν σαν τα μούτρα τους με τους off-topic καημούς τους.

----------


## Last_chance

> Το πρώτο thread που κάνω ignore, ενώ ξεκίνησα ο ίδιος. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους το εκτροχίασαν και το έκαναν σαν τα μούτρα τους με τους off-topic καημούς τους.


Προσωπικά δεν δέχομαι τέτοιου είδους προσβολή γιατί συμμετείχα και εγώ σε αυτή τη συζήτηση. 
‘Επιστρέφω’ άμεσα λοιπόν το χαρακτηρισμό….  :Mad:

----------


## Anasazi

> Ασχολήσου με την ουσία του θέματος και όχι με μια λέξη.
> Μην με κάνετε να εξηγώ τα αυτονόητα…
> 
> Τώρα για το  αν αφήσω την νεολαία να σωθεί και να  βρει το δρόμο της θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω την γνώμη μου πάνω σε αυτό άσχετα αν σε ενοχλεί.


Μπορεις να εχεις οποια γνωμη θες και μαλιστα δε με ενοχλει καθολου,απλα οπως ειπε και ο δημιουργος του thread,εκτροχιαστηκε εντελως το θεμα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ολοι στις προαναγγελειες θα μεινουν.  :Cool:

----------


## Simpleton

Ας ελπίσουμε κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθούν και με το πιο σημαντικό σκέλος του θέματος:



> "Παράλληλα όμως, οποιαδήποτε λύση δεν θα πρέπει να θίγει τη δυνατότητα των πολιτών σε νόμιμη πρόσβαση στα έργα του πολιτισμού. Δυνατότητα που προϋποθέτει τα έργα να είναι διαθέσιμα με νόμιμο τρόπο στο διαδίκτυο. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πολιτιστικών έργων του σύγχρονου Ελληνικού πολιτισμού *δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε όποιον θέλει να έχει νόμιμη πρόσβαση*", πρόσθεσε ο Π. Γερουλάνος.


Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελληνικό site που πουλάει τραγούδια και ταινίες, χωρίς DRM και σε λογικές τιμές/ποιότητα, ή μήπως πάσχουν λιγάκι;  :Thinking:

----------


## uncharted

> Ας ελπίσουμε κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθούν και με το πιο σημαντικό σκέλος του θέματος:
> 
> Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελληνικό site που πουλάει τραγούδια και ταινίες, χωρίς DRM και σε λογικές τιμές/ποιότητα, ή μήπως πάσχουν λιγάκι;


μηπως αναφερεται σε sites οπως το ψηφιακο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ?
λεω για αυτο με το παναθλιο interface και τα αθλια codecs/αναλυση/ποιοτητα

ωραια θα ηταν μιας και το ΠΑΣΟΚ εχει και opensourceαδες στους κολπους του, να σκεφτει να στησει εναν tracker με ολο αυτο το νομιμο υλικο για ολους τους ελληνες πολιτες (ναι, ειμαι κι εγω ενας ελληνας πολιτης που πληρωνει ΕΡΤ...)

πολλα ζηταω, ε? ουτε BBC να ητανε. ε δεν πειραζει, θα τα κατεβαζω απο αλλου κι ας με λενε "πειρατη" ενω πληρωνω την συνδρομη μου  :Smile:

----------


## _FLIP_

τι θα γινει τελικα με αυτο το θεμα;
θα τις κλεισουν ολες αυτες τις σελιδες;
ποιους θα πιασουν;
ποιοι θα πληρωσουν;
απο που θα κατεβαζουμε;

 :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> τι θα γινει τελικα με αυτο το θεμα;
> θα τις κλεισουν ολες αυτες τις σελιδες;
> ποιους θα πιασουν;
> ποιοι θα πληρωσουν;
> απο που θα κατεβαζουμε;


1)Τίποτα
2)Όχι
3)Κανέναν
4)Κανείς
5)Από rapidshare και άλλα παρόμοια.

Σε χώρα όπου ο Υπεύθυνος Τμήματος Ηλεκτρονικών Συναλλαγών πολύ μεγάλης τράπεζας δεν γνωρίζει τι είναι το Paypal,μην περιμένετε να ασχοληθεί κανείς σοβαρά με την διακίνηση αρχείων μέσω Ίντερνετ.

----------


## Last_chance

> 5)Από rapidshare και άλλα παρόμοια.


Να διορθώσω αν και στα υπόλοιπα διαφωνώ βεβαίως.

5) Από Rapidshare και άλλα *παράνομα…*

----------


## uncharted

> Να διορθώσω αν και στα υπόλοιπα διαφωνώ βεβαίως.
> 
> 5) Από Rapidshare και άλλα *παράνομα…*


κι εγω να συμπληρωσω οτι το RS ειναι νομιμοτατη υπηρεσια  (αν εχεις αμφιβολιες, ριχτους μια καταγγελια να τους κλεισεις  :Whistle: )

disclaimer: δεν χρησιμοποιω RS

----------


## Last_chance

> κι εγω να συμπληρωσω οτι το RS ειναι νομιμοτατη υπηρεσια  (αν εχεις αμφιβολιες, ριχτους μια καταγγελια να τους κλεισεις )
> 
> disclaimer: δεν χρησιμοποιω RS


Μάλιστα 

Δεν έχω λόγο να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο αλλά βλέπω ότι  ρίχνεις άδεια για να πιάσεις γεμάτα και τέτοιου είδους τακτικές δεν σε τιμάνε 
Anyway 
Φυσικά δεν περίμενα να χρησιμοποιείς RS 
Έχεις ανακαλύψει από ότι καταλαβαίνω πολλά site που σου δίνουν δωρεάν ότι θέλεις με ένα απλό κλικ στο ποντίκι σου.
Όλα αυτά τα site ειδικά τα ελληνικά ,που έκλεισαν κιόλας πρόσφατα ,δημιουργήθηκαν εκμεταλλευόμενα τα προϊόντα που έχουν πληρώσει κάποιοι άλλοι.
Με απλά λόγια 
*Με ξένα Κόλλυβα κηδεία.*  :Evil: 
Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι βεβαίως κονόμησαν πολλά χρήματα από τις διαφημίσεις και κάνανε τεράστιους τζίρους και φυσικά είναι μεγάλο πλήγμα για αυτούς που έκλεισαν.
Αν για εσάς απλά ήταν περισσότερη αναζήτηση στο νετ για αυτούς ήταν πολλές χιλιάδες euro.
Πάντως αυτοί βρήκαν ένα τρόπο να κερδίσουν χρήματα. Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που ασχολείται με το downloading δυστυχώς η είναι πιτσιρικάδες και τους ταΐζουν ακόμη οι γονείς τους η είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στις λίστες του ΟΑΕΔ 


 Σου προτείνω να συνεχίσεις το 
«κοινωνικό» αυτό έργο γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχεις και πολύ χρόνο στη διάθεση σου

----------


## psytransas

> Να διορθώσω αν και στα υπόλοιπα διαφωνώ βεβαίως.
> 
> 5) Από Rapidshare και άλλα *παράνομα…*


Σπευσε να τους καταγγειλεις λοιπον... :Razz:

----------


## button

> Να διορθώσω αν και στα υπόλοιπα διαφωνώ βεβαίως.
> 
> 5) Από Rapidshare και άλλα *παράνομα…*


*depositfiles*

*hotfile*

*letitbit*

και  αυτά παράνομα δεν νομίζω

----------


## Anasazi

> Να διορθώσω αν και στα υπόλοιπα διαφωνώ βεβαίως.
> 
> 5) Από Rapidshare και άλλα *παράνομα…*


Να διορθωσω κι εγω,λοιπον.

Το Rapidshare είναι εταιρεία,κι εγώ είμαι πελάτης.

Επίσης,έχει έδρα και εγκαταστάσεις,και οι διευθύνσεις είναι στην διάθεση του καθενός.

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## button

> Να διορθωσω κι εγω,λοιπον.
> 
> Το Rapidshare είναι εταιρεία,κι εγώ είμαι πελάτης.
> 
> Επίσης,έχει έδρα και εγκαταστάσεις,και οι διευθύνσεις είναι στην διάθεση του καθενός.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα.


ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ  :One thumb up:

----------


## uncharted

> τέτοιου είδους τακτικές δεν σε τιμάνε


ουτε εσενα σε τιμαει να μην απαντας στο παρακατω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=472




> Φυσικά δεν περίμενα να χρησιμοποιείς RS


φυσικα και το περιμενες, αλλα στην χαλασε το disclaimer  :Wink: 




> Έχεις ανακαλύψει από ότι καταλαβαίνω πολλά site που σου δίνουν δωρεάν ότι θέλεις με ένα απλό κλικ στο ποντίκι σου.
> Όλα αυτά τα site ειδικά τα ελληνικά


φυσικα και δεν το περιμενες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω ουτε ελληνικα sites, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Wink: 




> που έκλεισαν κιόλας πρόσφατα ,δημιουργήθηκαν εκμεταλλευόμενα τα προϊόντα που έχουν πληρώσει κάποιοι άλλοι.
> Με απλά λόγια 
> *Με ξένα Κόλλυβα κηδεία.* 
> Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι βεβαίως κονόμησαν πολλά χρήματα από τις διαφημίσεις και κάνανε τεράστιους τζίρους και φυσικά είναι μεγάλο πλήγμα για αυτούς που έκλεισαν.
> Αν για εσάς απλά ήταν περισσότερη αναζήτηση στο νετ για αυτούς ήταν πολλές χιλιάδες euro.


συμφωνω απολυτα, γιαυτο αλλωστε δεν εχω πληρωσει ποτε συνδρομες (RS) και donations (trackers)!  :One thumb up: 

φυσικα δεν το περιμενες αυτο, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Wink: 




> Πάντως αυτοί βρήκαν ένα τρόπο να κερδίσουν χρήματα. Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που ασχολείται με το downloading δυστυχώς η είναι πιτσιρικάδες και τους ταΐζουν ακόμη οι γονείς τους η είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στις λίστες του ΟΑΕΔ


ισως εσυ στα 34 να μενεις ακομα με τους γονεις σου, εγω παντως μενω μονος μου απο πολυ μικρος

μην κρινεις εξ' ιδιων τα αλλοτρια λοιπον  :Wink: 




> Σου προτείνω να συνεχίσεις το 
> «κοινωνικό» αυτό έργο γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχεις και πολύ χρόνο στη διάθεση σου


κι εγω σου προτεινω να συνεχισεις το θεαρεστο κοινωνικο εργο του φορουμικου e-κηνσορα  :One thumb up: 

εγω αγαπητε μου ουτε κηνσορας ειμαι, ουτε επαναστατης, ουτε νοικοκυραιος μικροαστος

εχω και τα γνησια blu-ray μου (αντιγραφικο για BD-R δεν εχω) και τα γνησια dvd μου και τις ματροσκες μου (ναι, γιατι οχι) και ειμαι καλα!  :Smile: 

ps: σε αλλο post αφησες υποννοουμενα οτι εισαι καποιο σημαντικο προσωπο που δεν μπορει να αποκαλυψει την ταυτοτητα του δημοσια, αν θυμασαι καλα σε υπερασπιστηκα κιολας (κακως απο οτι φαινεται)
τι λες να στειλεις pm να το συζητησουμε?

----------


## Anasazi

Τωρα που το θυμηθηκα...οντως,μπορουμε να μαθουμε ποιος εισαι?

----------


## Last_chance

> ουτε εσενα σε τιμαει να μην απαντας στο παρακατω:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=472
> 
> 
> φυσικα και το περιμενες, αλλα στην χαλασε το disclaimer 
> 
> 
> φυσικα και δεν το περιμενες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω ουτε ελληνικα sites, ετσι δεν ειναι? 
> 
> ...




Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνετε στην προσωπική σας Ζωή.

Δεν θέλω υποστήριξη από κανέναν

Μάθετε  απλά να σέβεστε και την αντίθετη άποψη.
Ο εγωισμός που χαρακτηρίζει την σημερινή νεολαία είναι πραγματικά πρωτοφανής.
Έχετε κατακλυστεί από πληροφορίες και συνεχώς αισθάνεστε αδικημένοι και αναλώνετε το χρόνο σας με αυτό αντί να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε κάτι εποικοδομητικό για το δικό σας  προσωπικό συμφέρον.

Αυτό σαν παρένθεση   

Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στη συνήθεια του downloading και μετά μίλησα γενικά για τον κόσμο που ασχολείται με αυτό.
Μην προσπαθείτε να προσωποποιήσετε τη συζήτηση.

Βρέθηκε ένας άνθρωπος να διαφωνεί με αυτό που γίνεται  αυτή τι στιγμή (Και εξήγησα σε προηγούμενα  ποστ γιατί διαφωνώ ρίξτε μια ματιά) και πέσατε να τον φάτε ζωντανό.

Μην στεναχωριέστε εγώ δεν είμαι αυτός  που θα σας κόψει την αγαπημένη σας συνήθεια.
Άλλοι θα το κάνουν εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ασυδοσία που σας χαρακτηρίζει.

Ο πρώτος που δεν θέλει ένα Μεγάλο αδελφό πάνω από το κεφάλι του είμαι εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι το πρώτο βήμα έλεγχου και περιορισμού της ζωής μας και των επιλογών μας γενικότερα.
Εσείς δεν τον θέλετε για να σας αφήνει να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε ,να βλέπετε ταινίες και να ακούτε μουσική δωρεάν.
Εδώ είναι και η διαφορά μας. Αλλιώς σκέφτεστε εσείς, αλλιώς εγώ.

Αυτό δείχνει πολλά και είναι  για αυτούς που μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι εννοώ λέγοντας   περί νέας γενιάς και προβληματισμών και  που ανέφερα εξάλλου  σε προηγούμενο ποστ   

Και τελειώνοντας θα πω το εξής: 

Έχω δει γενικώς ότι όποιος διαφωνεί με τους πολλούς (τζαμπατζίδες)κατηγορείται άμεσα ότι είναι με το κατεστημένο και γενικός εξυπηρετεί κάποια συμφέροντα. Είναι τόσο κοντόφθαλμη λογική που σας κάνει να μην βλέπετε ούτε το δάσος αλλά ούτε καν το δένδρο .Δυστυχώς βλέπετε μόνο τη ρίζα του…

----------


## uncharted

αλλα' ντ' αλλα της παρασκευης το γαλα  :Lips Sealed: 

κοιταξε, δεν ξερω ποιος εισαι (και μαλλον δεν θες να μας πεις), αλλα εγω παντως δεν θα ξαναμπω στον κοπο να σου δωσω λινκς απο ποστς μου, κατσε ψαχτα μονος σου αν θες να μαθεις τις αποψεις μου για το θεμα  :RTFM:  και παψε να διαστρεβλωνεις σε παρακαλω

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ηθελα να σου απαντησω αλλα με τα τελευταια σου σχολια με αναγκασες να το κανω.

θα συμφωνησω με τον πιο πανω φιλο στις αποψεις του 

αλλα θα προσθεσω οτι εχεις δικιο στο κομματι οτι πρεπει να σεβομαστε την αποψη του αλλου και ας μην συμφωνουμε πραγμα που δεν το βλεπω να το εφαρμοζεις εσυ ομως.

σου θυμιζω οτι γραφεις σε ενα δημοσιο φορουμ που πρεπει εστω στο ελαχιστο να σεβεσαι την αποψη του αλλου και αν ενα θεμα δεν σε ενδιαφερει απλα δεν απαντας. 

τωρα αν κατεβαζουμε η αγοραζουμε ειναι δικος μας λογαριασμος.

αν πληρωνουμε συνδρομες σε σελιδες η τορρεντ τρακερς η στο rapidshare και αλλα παρομοια επισης ειναι δικος μας λογαριασμος.

το τι κανουμε εμεις το ξερουμε καλα εσυ το ξερεις.

οτι αφορα το αν θα κλεισουν μερικες σελιδες η αλλα μετρα που μπορει να εφαρμοστουν σε ενημερωνω προσωπικα οτι εγω θα συνεχισω να κανω οτι και τωρα.

να πληρωνω αυτα που κατα την δικη μου αποψη αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους
να κατεβαζω απο το διαδικτυο αυτα που κατα την δικη μου αποψη δεν αξιζουν να τα αγορασω και μην νομιζεις οτι τα κραταω και συλλογη στους σκληρους μου δισκους (οτι δεν αξιζει παει στο καλαθι των αχρηστων)

καλο βραδυ

Υ.Σ ο μεγαλος αδερφος εχει μπει για τα καλα στην ζωη μας και χαμπαρι δεν το εχεις παρει (εισαι φακελωμενος παντου και δεν το ξερεις)

----------


## Anasazi

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνετε στην προσωπική σας Ζωή.
> 
> Δεν θέλω υποστήριξη από κανέναν
> 
> Μάθετε  απλά να σέβεστε και την αντίθετη άποψη.
> Ο εγωισμός που χαρακτηρίζει την σημερινή νεολαία είναι πραγματικά πρωτοφανής.
> Έχετε κατακλυστεί από πληροφορίες και συνεχώς αισθάνεστε αδικημένοι και αναλώνετε το χρόνο σας με αυτό αντί να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε κάτι εποικοδομητικό για το δικό σας  προσωπικό συμφέρον.
> 
> Αυτό σαν παρένθεση   
> ...


Αν γίνεται να σταματήσεις να κράζεις μονίμως με το ίδιο μοτίβο,διότι έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό.Και βγαίνεις και εκτός θέματος.

Υ.Γ. Όντως δείχνει πολλά,αυτό...και ευτυχώς που είναι έτσι!!

----------


## Last_chance

Έχω απαντήσει με το ποιο σαφή τρόπο τη διαφωνία μου μαζί σας για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.
Μην θίγεστε λοιπόν εφόσον το κάνετε και με περισσή ευκολία μάλιστα λέτε ότι θα το συνεχίσετε.
Εγώ έναν προβληματισμό έθεσα στη διάθεση όλων των μελών του Forum και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί συμφωνούν μαζί μου άσχετα εάν δεν γράφουν.

Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφαίρετε επί προσωπικού για εμένα είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού και θα παρακαλούσα να  σταματήσετε άμεσα τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τα υπονοούμενα γιατί μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να απαντήσω με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο

----------


## vuvos

> Εγώ έναν προβληματισμό έθεσα στη διάθεση όλων των μελών του Forum και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί συμφωνούν μαζί μου άσχετα εάν δεν γράφουν.


Φιλε αμα γραψουν κιαλη εση θα ησε ο χαμενος.

----------


## Anasazi

> Έχω απαντήσει με το ποιο σαφή τρόπο τη διαφωνία μου μαζί σας για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> *Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.
> Μην θίγεστε λοιπόν εφόσον το κάνετε και με περισσή ευκολία μάλιστα λέτε ότι θα το συνεχίσετε.*Εγώ έναν προβληματισμό έθεσα στη διάθεση όλων των μελών του Forum και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί συμφωνούν μαζί μου άσχετα εάν δεν γράφουν.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφαίρετε επί προσωπικού για εμένα είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού και θα παρακαλούσα να  σταματήσετε άμεσα τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τα υπονοούμενα γιατί μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να απαντήσω με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο


Δηλαδη η δικη σου αποψη ειναι η αληθεια,και οποιος διαφωνει απλα δεν την παραδεχεται.

Το ότι εγώ π.χ. λέω ότι το Rapidshare ειναί νόμιμο το λέω επειδή με ενοχλεί η αλήθεια.

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι συζητάμε σοβαρά.

Συγνώμη αλλά έχω σημαντικότερα πράγματα να κάνω από το να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω κάτι πασιφανές.

Καλή τύχη στην αφύπνιση της νεολαίας.

----------


## zanzavar

> Έχω απαντήσει με το ποιο σαφή τρόπο τη διαφωνία μου μαζί σας για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.
> Μην θίγεστε λοιπόν εφόσον το κάνετε και με περισσή ευκολία μάλιστα λέτε ότι θα το συνεχίσετε.
> Εγώ έναν προβληματισμό έθεσα στη διάθεση όλων των μελών του Forum και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί συμφωνούν μαζί μου άσχετα εάν δεν γράφουν.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφαίρετε επί προσωπικού για εμένα είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού και θα παρακαλούσα να  σταματήσετε άμεσα τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τα υπονοούμενα γιατί μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να απαντήσω με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο



Διαβάζω, και διαβάζω και ξαναμανα διαβάζω και διάβασα και αυτό και μου χτύπησε κάτι ρε παιδί μου...
Φίλε μου να κάνω μία ερώτηση? Είσαι 34 από ότι λέει το profile σου και έχεις αυτές τις απόψεις? Κρίμα να χαρακτηρίζεις όποιον κατεβάζει τζαμπατζή γιατί πολύ απλά δέχεσαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο την εκμετάλευση και καροϊδία και υπερτιμολόγηση των films που απλά δεν αξίζουν ούτε το κόστος του cd-dvd για να τις κάψεις (σε επίπεδο ποιότητας φυσικά μιλάμε, καλλιτεχνικής), πόσο μάλλον να τις αγοράσεις και με 20 ευρώ!!
Και αν είσαι τόσο συνηδειτοποιημένος αμφιβάλω γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι δισκογραφικές, και όχι μόνο, εκμεταλεύονται τα torrent και τα υπόλοιπα προς όφελός τους. Τα κέρδη τους είναι τραγικά υπέρογκα! Η αντιγραφή υπήρχε από την εποχή της κασσέτας αν θυμάσαι και τότε δε νομίζω να έπεσε έξω κάποια SONY για παράδειγμα! Το αντίθετο μάλιστα!
Σκέψου πάλι τι λες αν θέλεις, δε θα σου κοστίσει και πολλά.... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται το gamato επιστρεφει στις 10 του μηνος συμφωνα με αυτο.

----------


## uncharted

> Αν γίνεται να σταματήσεις να κράζεις μονίμως με το ίδιο μοτίβο,διότι έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό.Και βγαίνεις και εκτός θέματος.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Όντως δείχνει πολλά,αυτό...και ευτυχώς που είναι έτσι!!


+1  :One thumb up: 

το πολυ το κυριε ελεησον το βαριεται και ο κηνσορας παπας...  :Whistle: 




> Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.
> Μην θίγεστε λοιπόν εφόσον το κάνετε και με περισσή ευκολία μάλιστα λέτε ότι θα το συνεχίσετε.


φυσικα και θα συνεχισω να κατεβαζω ματροσκες και φυσικα δεν ειμαι τζαμπατζης επειδη το λες εσυ
αν καποιος εχει νομιμα αγορασμενο dvd της ταδε ταινιας, εχει πληρωσει πνευματικα δικαιωματα ξερεις, αρα δεν βρισκω κανεναν λογο γιατι να μην εμπλουτισει την συλλογη του και με mkv

επισης, αυτο που ειπα πιο πανω με την ΕΡΤ ουτε καν το σχολιασες, μας δειχνεις ευθεως οτι ΔΕΝ εχεις διαθεση για διαλογο, παρα μονο για στειρο μονολογο  :Thumb down:

----------


## Hackerman

> Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (*ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες*)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.


Εδώ συμφωνώ! Αν κάποιος δεν έχει τα απαιτούμενα χρήματα για να αγοράσει κάτι, πολύ απλά δεν το αγοράζει! Τζαμπατζής, όμως, είναι αυτός που απολαμβάνει τα προνόμια του δωρεάν λογισμικού/πολυμέσων από μια πηγή που το δίνει απλόχερα, παρακάμπτωντας το... "άρμεγμα", ειδικά αν το αγοράσει από εταιρεία που εδρεύει στην Ελλάδα (*ΤΟ "άρμεγμα"*).

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν με την λέξη "τζαμπατζής" (και θα το εκτιμούσα αν έλεγες την άποψή σου πάνω σε αυτό), εννοείς τον άνθρωπο που κατεβάζει ασύστολα πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, πάνω στην οποία δεν έχει δικαίωμα να την εκμεταλευτεί ή το πρότυπο που περιγράφω παραπάνω.

Εγώ πιστεύω πως στην τελική δεν είναι κακό να είσαι του τζάμπα, αρκεί να είσαι σε κάποια συνετά, ηθικά και προπαντώς νόμιμα όρια. :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχω απαντήσει με το ποιο σαφή τρόπο τη διαφωνία μου μαζί σας για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> Επειδή σας ενοχλεί η αλήθεια (ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι τζαμπατζιδες)δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τι λέμε.
> Μην θίγεστε λοιπόν εφόσον το κάνετε και με περισσή ευκολία μάλιστα λέτε ότι θα το συνεχίσετε.
> Εγώ έναν προβληματισμό έθεσα στη διάθεση όλων των μελών του Forum και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί συμφωνούν μαζί μου άσχετα εάν δεν γράφουν.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφαίρετε επί προσωπικού για εμένα είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού και θα παρακαλούσα να σταματήσετε άμεσα τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τα υπονοούμενα γιατί μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να απαντήσω με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο


δεν ειναι εκ του προσωπικου ειναι απλα απαντηση στους δικους σου χαρακτηρισμους.

αλλωστε απο την στιγμη που εσυ δεν σεβεσαι τους συνομιλητες σου πως περιμενεις να σε σεβαστουν αυτοι.

οτι αφορα τις αποψεις σου οπως αναφερα προσωπικα τις σεβομαι αν και δεν συμφωνω με αυτες για τον λογο οτι κουμαντο στην τσεπη μου κανω μονο εγω κανεις αλλος αρα εγω αποφασιζω που θα δωσω χρηματα και που οχι με οτι σημαινει αυτο.

----------


## Last_chance

> Φιλε αμα γραψουν κιαλη εση θα ησε ο χαμενος.



Χριστέ και Παναγιά ,αυτό θα πει κακοποίηση….




Πως λέγεται τελικά? 

Επιμένετε στο να με χαρακτηρίζετε….
Δεν θα πέσω στο δικό σας επίπεδο όμως και θα με «συγχωρέσετε» για αυτό.

Απαντήστε μου κάτι όμως.

Πως λέγεται λοιπόν αυτός που κατεβάζει μια ταινία από το νετ  από «παράνομα» site αντί να πάει να τι νοικιάσει η να την αγοράσει?
Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα τραγούδι και δεν πάει να αγοράσει το cd?
Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα παιχνίδι και δεν πάει να το αγοράσει?
Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα λογισμικό χωρίς να πάει να αγοράσει το αυθεντικό?

Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με το δικό σας σκεπτικό και λογική λέγεται επαναστάτης και όχι κορόιδο.

Σύμφωνα με τι δική μου λογική λέγεται τζαμπατζης και αργά η γρήγορα αυτό που πλήρωνε μέχρι τώρα για να το αγοράσει θα διπλασιαστεί εκμεταλλευόμενες οι εταιρίες την ασυδοσία και την έως εκείνη τι στιγμή χασούρα τους…

Πιστευτώ ότι τώρα ίσως να καταλάβατε που διαφωνούμε….

----------


## zanzavar

Εδώ έχεις δύο λάθη: πρώτον τα περισσότερα sites που λες *ΔΕΝ* είναι παράνομα, είναι απολύτως νόμιμα και δε μπορεί κανείς να κινηθεί εναντίων τους, είναι διαφορετικό το περιεχόμενο των αρχείων που διακινούν οι χρήστες αυτών από την φυσική/νομική τους υπόσταση, και δεύτερον οι εταιρίες δεν έχουν ζημίες! Έχουν τεράστια κέρδη και ειδικά από τις ταινίες και τα τραγούδια που "κατεβαίνουν" περισσότερο. Γιατί δε θες να τα καταλάβεις αυτά τα δύο?

----------


## Drillgr

> Πως λέγεται λοιπόν αυτός που κατεβάζει μια ταινία από το νετ  από «παράνομα» site αντί να πάει να τι νοικιάσει η να την αγοράσει?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα τραγούδι και δεν πάει να αγοράσει το cd?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα παιχνίδι και δεν πάει να το αγοράσει?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα λογισμικό χωρίς να πάει να αγοράσει το αυθεντικό?


Μπορει να ειναι τζαμπατζης αυτος που κανει τα παραπανω αλλα δεν του περισσευουν για να πληρωσει και για ολα αυτα...

----------


## uncharted

> Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με το δικό *σας* σκεπτικό και λογική λέγεται *επαναστάτης*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τι δική μου λογική λέγεται *τζαμπατζης*


λοιπον, καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να κοψεις τον *πληθυντικο* και τις *προσβολες/γενικευσεις*, δεν νομιζεις?  :Thinking: 



> εγω αγαπητε μου ουτε κηνσορας ειμαι, *ουτε επαναστατης*, ουτε νοικοκυραιος μικροαστος





> Πιστευτώ ότι τώρα ίσως να καταλάβατε που διαφωνούμε….


εσυ παντως χαμπαρι δεν καταλαβαινεις που διαφωνουμε!

----------


## Last_chance

> Μπορει να ειναι τζαμπατζης αυτος που κανει τα παραπανω αλλα δεν του περισσευουν για να πληρωσει και για ολα αυτα...




Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα σε αυτό. :One thumb up: 
Αλλά γιατί να μην έχει να πληρώσει? Τι φταίει? Η κρίση της ελληνικής οικονομίας?  :Cool:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χριστέ και Παναγιά ,αυτό θα πει κακοποίηση….
> 
> Πως λέγεται τελικά? 
> 
> Επιμένετε στο να με χαρακτηρίζετε….
> Δεν θα πέσω στο δικό σας επίπεδο όμως και θα με «συγχωρέσετε» για αυτό.
> 
> Απαντήστε μου κάτι όμως.
> 
> ...


αυτος που τα κανει ολα αυτα που αναφερεις για μενα λεγεται "εξυπνος ανθρωπος" στις αγορες του γιατι δεν τον πιανουν κοροιδο κατι επιχειρηματιες "σαινια" που αγοραζουν ακριβα απο τους προμηθευτες τους κτλ.

οπως σου εχω αναφερει φιλε μου εχω φιλους επιχειρηματιες με τον κλαδο των VIDEO/DVD CLUB ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο τα αγοραζεται και απο που κανεις δεν σας φταιει σε αυτο παρα μονο εσεις.

εγω οπως ειπα ακολουθω ενα δρομο αγορας στα προιοντα τεχνολογιας.

οταν αξιζει κατι το αγοραζω (το απο που φυσικα απο εκει που ειναι φτηνοτερο και με σεβονται ως πελατη)

οταν δεν αξιζει κατι να το αγορασω τοτε το κατεβαζω και αν ειναι τοσο χαλια το πεταω.

(απο εκει που κατεβαζω παντως αν θες να ξερεις δεν προκειτε να κλεισουν ποτε το γιατι ρωτα τα αφεντικα του κοσμου επιχειρησεων λογισμικου-θεαματος) που ειναι αφεντικα σε αυτες τις ιστοσελιδες.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται το gamato επιστρεφει στις 10 του μηνος συμφωνα με αυτο.


ολα θα ξανα ανοιξουν μην ανησυχεις φιλε μου.

----------


## Last_chance

> αυτος που τα κανει ολα αυτα που αναφερεις για μενα λεγεται "εξυπνος ανθρωπος" στις αγορες του γιατι δεν τον πιανουν κοροιδο κατι επιχειρηματιες "σαινια" που αγοραζουν ακριβα απο τους προμηθευτες τους κτλ.
> 
> οπως σου εχω αναφερει φιλε μου εχω φιλους επιχειρηματιες με τον κλαδο των VIDEO/DVD CLUB ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο τα αγοραζεται και απο που κανεις δεν σας φταιει σε αυτο παρα μονο εσεις.
> 
> εγω οπως ειπα ακολουθω ενα δρομο αγορας στα προιοντα τεχνολογιας.
> 
> οταν αξιζει κατι το αγοραζω (το απο που φυσικα απο εκει που ειναι φτηνοτερο και με σεβονται ως πελατη)
> 
> οταν δεν αξιζει κατι να το αγορασω τοτε το κατεβαζω και αν ειναι τοσο χαλια το πεταω.
> ...



Εσύ φίλε μου κανεiς αυτό που νομίζεις σωστό για την τσέπη σου και τον εαυτό σου.
Το ίδιο κάνουν όμως και κάποιες χιλιάδες χρηστών που τους αρέσει δεν τους αρέσει το κατεβάζουν από το νετ δωρεάν και δεν το αγοράζουν τον κω…ο σου να βαράς κάτω.

Επομένως όταν λέτε την γνώμη σας αυτή αφορά τον εαυτό σας αλλά να παραδέχεστε και την πραγματικότητα που εξελίσσεται μπροστά σας.

Μην εθελοτυφλείτε επειδή είστε μέρος της….

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εσύ φίλε μου κανεiς αυτό που νομίζεις σωστό για την τσέπη σου και τον εαυτό σου.
> Το ίδιο κάνουν όμως και κάποιες χιλιάδες χρηστών που τους αρέσει δεν τους αρέσει το κατεβάζουν από το νετ δωρεάν και δεν το αγοράζουν τον κω…ο σου να βαράς κάτω.
> 
> Επομένως όταν λέτε την γνώμη σας αυτή αφορά τον εαυτό σας αλλά να παραδέχεστε και την πραγματικότητα που εξελίσσεται μπροστά σας.
> 
> Μην εθελοτυφλείτε επειδή είστε μέρος της….


υπαρχει μια διαφορα ομως που ειτε απο λαθος ειτε εσκεμμενα δεν καταλαβαινεις εγω μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου και την τσεπη μου μονο δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι αλλοι ουτε την οικονομικη τους επιφανεια με απλα ελληνικα δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουν οι αλλοι παρα μονο ο εαυτος μου.

επισης οπως ειπα ειμαι και πελατης-καταναλωτης αλλα παραλληλα ειμαι και πειρατης.

αληθεια μιας και ειμαι πληροφορικαριος στο επαγγελμα να ρωτησω κατι σε λογισμικο η παιχνιδι τι πουλαει ξερει κανεις διοτι τα τελευταια χρονια που ετυχε να εχω ικανο μηχανημα αλλα και κονσολα PS3 παρα πολυ λιγα παιχνιδια εχω δει οπως και φυσικα εφαρμογες που να αξιζουν.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα σε αυτό.
> Αλλά γιατί να μην έχει να πληρώσει? Τι φταίει? Η κρίση της ελληνικής οικονομίας?


τι φταιει?

να σου πω 

οι επιχειρησεις που τον πληρωνουν για ενα κομματι ψωμι (300 ευρω το ελαχιστο) - οχι ασφαλιση (ενσημα κτλ)

οι τραπεζες

οι πολιτικοι που αυτος η αλλοι ψηφιζει

οι οικονομικοι μεταναστες

οι μεγαλο-φοροφυγαδες 

η λιστα ειναι ατελειωτη....

εχεις δει σε αλλες χωρες τι μισθοι παιζουν σε συγκριση με εδω?

----------


## stelios4711

> Σύμφωνα με τι δική μου λογική λέγεται τζαμπατζης και αργά η γρήγορα αυτό που πλήρωνε μέχρι τώρα για να το αγοράσει θα διπλασιαστεί εκμεταλλευόμενες οι εταιρίες την ασυδοσία και την έως εκείνη τι στιγμή χασούρα τους…
> 
> Πιστευτώ ότι τώρα ίσως να καταλάβατε που διαφωνούμε….


Οχι δεν κατάλαβα που διαφωνούμε
Ο Τζαμπατζης τα παίρνει τσάμπα σωστά ως εδώ, τί θα διπλασιαστεί αν συνεχίσει να το κάνει; το τζάμπα; δηλ δυό φορές τζάμπα; θα του δίνουν και δώρο;  :Laughing: 
Η αναγραφόμενη τιμή του προϊόντος θα διπλασιαστεί; ε και; ας τριπλασιαστεί θα σκοτιστεί ο τζαμπατζής; αφού έτσι και αλλιώς τζαμπα τα παίρνει 

Η μόνη ελπίδα της εταιρίας είναι ακριβώς το αντίστροφο ! να μειωθεί η τιμή του προϊόντος σε λογικά επίπεδα. Ετσι ίσως καταφέρει να τα πάρει από μερικούς τζαμπατζήδες που δεν είναι τζαμπατζήδες από πρόθεση αλλά από έλλειψη

----------


## Theodore41

> Ας ελπίσουμε κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθούν και με το πιο σημαντικό σκέλος του θέματος:
> 
> Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελληνικό site που πουλάει τραγούδια και ταινίες, χωρίς DRM και σε λογικές τιμές/ποιότητα, ή μήπως πάσχουν λιγάκι;


Λοιπον,να σας πω κατι να γελασετε;
Μετα απο πολυ καιρο,παρατησα το...μοναχισμο,και ασχοληθηκα με μια γυναικα ,μετα απο ενα σοκ που περασα στο παρελθον με το "σπορ",που μου στοιχισε αρκετα.
Η πλακα ειναι,οτι ενω πρωτα,αν δε χτυπαγα 8ωρο στο Ιντερνετ,ειχα στερηση,τωρα και ενω εστειλα τον καινουριο μου υπολογιστη στο Πλαισιο,και τον πηρα σημερα,μετα απο 5 μερες,δεν μου ελειψε καθολου,μιας και ειχα αλλη...ασχολια.
Γι αυτο,βαρατε στο... ψαχνο,κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα,και αφηστε τα κατεβασματα και τις εταιριες,να ...κουρευονται.Μοδα ειναι,θα περασει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν μπορω απλα να συμφωνησω με αυτα που λες 100% αλλα δυστυχως οι υπολογιστες και το διαδικτυο για πολλους εχει γινει η 1η τους ασχολια μιας και ειναι πιο οικονομικα απο αυτο που αναφερεσαι φιλε μου τις γυναικες.

----------


## uncharted

> Λοιπον,να σας πω κατι να γελασετε;
> Μετα απο πολυ καιρο,παρατησα το...μοναχισμο,και ασχοληθηκα με μια γυναικα ,μετα απο ενα σοκ που περασα στο παρελθον με το "σπορ",που μου στοιχισε αρκετα.
> Η πλακα ειναι,οτι ενω πρωτα,αν δε χτυπαγα 8ωρο στο Ιντερνετ,ειχα στερηση,τωρα και ενω εστειλα τον καινουριο μου υπολογιστη στο Πλαισιο,και τον πηρα σημερα,μετα απο 5 μερες,δεν μου ελειψε καθολου,μιας και ειχα αλλη...ασχολια.
> Γι αυτο,βαρατε στο... ψαχνο,κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα,και αφηστε τα κατεβασματα και τις εταιριες,να ...κουρευονται.Μοδα ειναι,θα περασει.


ακμαιοτατο σας βρισκω  :Razz:

----------


## Crosswind

> Πως λέγεται λοιπόν αυτός που κατεβάζει μια ταινία από το νετ  από «παράνομα» site αντί να πάει να τι νοικιάσει η να την αγοράσει?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα τραγούδι και δεν πάει να αγοράσει το cd?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα παιχνίδι και δεν πάει να το αγοράσει?
> Πως λέγεται αυτός που κατεβάζει ένα λογισμικό χωρίς να πάει να αγοράσει το αυθεντικό?


Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε φέρνει την ταινία που θες να δεις και σε ωθεί να την κατεβάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να σε λέει ο άλλος τζαμπατζή? Είχα φέρει παράδειγμα σε άλλο thread το The Match.
Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που βγάζει 1-2 καλά τραγούδια σε ένα CD, αλλά εσύ πρέπει να πληρώσεις όλο το CD γιατί δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα που να σου επιτρέπει να κατεβάσεις DRM-free τραγούδια?
Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε δέχεται επιστροφές παιχνιδιών άμα σου βγει πατάτα? Φυσικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα, γιατί μαγαζιά σε άλλες χώρες σου επιστρέφουν τα λεφτά πίσω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που ενώ το κόστος του λογισμικού που βγάζει (συμπεριλαμβανόμενων όλων των εξόδων) είναι π.χ. 10€, το πουλάει 100€?
Πώς λέγονται όλοι αυτοί που αντί να ζητήσουν λύση στα παραπάνω ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες για την πειρατεία, καταστροφολογούν σε διάφορα fora?

----------


## uncharted

> Πώς λέγονται όλοι αυτοί που αντί να ζητήσουν λύση στα παραπάνω ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες για την πειρατεία, καταστροφολογούν σε διάφορα fora?


κασσανδρες - ηθικολογοι - κηνσορες  :Cool:

----------


## Last_chance

Φίλοι μου εσείς είστε πέντε άντε δέκα άτομα εδώ οι οποίοι προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε ηθικά ότι η πειρατεία είναι αντίποινο στην κερδοφορία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.

Ξέρετε πολύ καλά όμως ότι ο μέσος «πειρατής»το κάνει γιατί βρήκε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε κάποια site που του παρέχουν όλο αυτό το υλικό δεν το πληρώνει και όλα τα αλλά τα γράφει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του για να μην το πω αλλιώς.

Ο μέσος «πειρατής» είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει καθημερινό πρόβλημα επιβίωσης.
Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι φοιτητής η μαθητής και ακόμη δεν έχει βγει στην αναζήτηση εργασίας για να δει πόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα .
Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι και αυτός που δεν έχει άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στη ζωή του.

Όλες οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάτσουν και να σκεφτούν τους προβληματισμούς που θέτετε για τα υπέρ-κέρδη των εταιριών.
Και αν το κάνουν το κάνουν με εντελώς επιδερμική προσέγγιση απλά γιατί συμμετέχουν σε κάποια φόρουμ και πρέπει να δείχνουν ότι είναι «μέσα στα πράγματα»   

Επομένως όταν δικαιολογείτε την πράξη αυτή η εθελοτυφλείτε και δεν βλέπετε τη κάνει η πλειοψηφία η προσπαθείτε να ικανοποιήσετε των εγωισμό σας ώστε να έχετε πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στη συζήτηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως που σερφαρω σε ολα αυτα τα "κακα private sites/torrents" βλεπω παρα πολυ μεγαλη πλειοψηφια ελληνων που κατεβαζουν απο διαφορες περιοχες τις ελλαδας (απο την πιο μεγαλη πολη εως το πιο μικρο απομακρυσμενο χωριο) μηπως κανεις λαθος και δεν ειναι μειοψηφια αλλα πλειοψηφια (γιατι αν ηταν λιγοι οι "κακοι χρηστες" δεν θα επεφτε τοσο κυνηγι αφου δεν θα ενοχλουσαν σε κατι (ουτε καν την κινηση στο διαδικτυο)

επισης βλεπω και λες συνεχως την λεξη "εθελοτυφλειτε" να σε ρωτησω κατι και θελω ειλικρινα την απαντηση σου?  ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που αναφερεις με την λεξη? αυτοι που κατεβαζουν και το λενε κιολας χωρις να κρυβονται η οι αλλοι που κρυβονται πισω απο το δαχτυλο τους?

εσυ δηλαδη δεν εχεις κατεβασει ποτε σου? (σορρυ αλλα και ναι να πεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε πιστεψω στο λεω προκαταβολικα) διοτι απο την περιοδο του ISDN στην ελλαδα υπηρχε το χομπυ να κατεβαζουμε η να τα αγοραζουμε απο τα "μαγαζακια" στο κεντρο της αθηνας.

αρα ασε κατα μερους το "ταξη και ηθικη" η χρησιμοποιησε το για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Last_chance

> εγω παντως που σερφαρω σε ολα αυτα τα "κακα private sites/torrents" βλεπω παρα πολυ μεγαλη πλειοψηφια ελληνων που κατεβαζουν απο διαφορες περιοχες τις ελλαδας (απο την πιο μεγαλη πολη εως το πιο μικρο απομακρυσμενο χωριο) μηπως κανεις λαθος και δεν ειναι μειοψηφια αλλα πλειοψηφια (γιατι αν ηταν λιγοι οι "κακοι χρηστες" δεν θα επεφτε τοσο κυνηγι αφου δεν θα ενοχλουσαν σε κατι (ουτε καν την κινηση στο διαδικτυο)
> 
> επισης βλεπω και λες συνεχως την λεξη "εθελοτυφλειτε" να σε ρωτησω κατι και θελω ειλικρινα την απαντηση σου?  ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που αναφερεις με την λεξη? αυτοι που κατεβαζουν και το λενε κιολας χωρις να κρυβονται η οι αλλοι που κρυβονται πισω απο το δαχτυλο τους?
> 
> εσυ δηλαδη δεν εχεις κατεβασει ποτε σου? (σορρυ αλλα και ναι να πεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε πιστεψω στο λεω προκαταβολικα) διοτι απο την περιοδο του ISDN στην ελλαδα υπηρχε το χομπυ να κατεβαζουμε η να τα αγοραζουμε απο τα "μαγαζακια" στο κεντρο της αθηνας.
> 
> αρα ασε κατα μερους το "ταξη και ηθικη" η χρησιμοποιησε το για τον εαυτο σου.




Θέλεις να σου απαντήσω εάν κατεβάζω η όχι για να μου κωλύσετε ταμπέλα?
Η τάση να κολλάμε ταμπέλα εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι μοναδικό μας «προνόμιο»

Έμπαση περιπτώσει το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία φίλε μου εάν εσύ και μερικοί ακόμη πιστεύετε ότι η πειρατεία βοηθάει στο να *καταλάβουν οι εταιρίες τη ζημιά τους και να μειώσουν τις τιμές τους.*
Αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.
Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι ο έλεγχος των συνδέσεων μας και η γενική παρακολούθηση στο όνομα της ιδιοκτησίας και των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Ότι γίνεται με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας παγκοσμίως δηλαδή στο όνομα της δήθεν τρομοκρατίας.
 Αφήνουν τον κόσμο λίγο ελεύθερο να γευτεί τον *απαγορευμένο καρπό* και μετά των τιμωρούν και αυτός φυσικά το αποδέχεται αφού πείθεται ότι αυτό που έκανε έως τώρα ήταν παράνομο και καταχρηστικό.
Είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα…

----------


## Crosswind

> Φίλοι μου εσείς είστε πέντε άντε δέκα άτομα εδώ οι οποίοι προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε ηθικά ότι η πειρατεία είναι αντίποινο στην κερδοφορία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.


Καμία σχέση. Προσπαθούμε πολύ απλά να σου εξηγήσουμε κινήσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν για να καταπολεμηθεί η πειρατεία χωρίς τρομονόμους που απειλούν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα οποιουδήποτε. Και να σε ξαναρωτήσω μιας και δεν πήρα απάντηση...

Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε φέρνει την ταινία που θες να δεις και σε ωθεί να την κατεβάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να σε λέει ο άλλος τζαμπατζή? Είχα φέρει παράδειγμα σε άλλο thread το The Match.

Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που βγάζει 1-2 καλά τραγούδια σε ένα CD, αλλά εσύ πρέπει να πληρώσεις όλο το CD γιατί δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα που να σου επιτρέπει να κατεβάσεις DRM-free τραγούδια?

Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε δέχεται επιστροφές παιχνιδιών άμα σου βγει πατάτα? Φυσικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα, γιατί μαγαζιά σε άλλες χώρες σου επιστρέφουν τα λεφτά πίσω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που ενώ το κόστος του λογισμικού που βγάζει (συμπεριλαμβανόμενων όλων των εξόδων) είναι π.χ. 10€, το πουλάει 100€?

Πώς λέγονται όλοι αυτοί που αντί να ζητήσουν λύση στα παραπάνω ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες για την πειρατεία, καταστροφολογούν σε διάφορα fora?

----------


## uncharted

νικο δεν προκειται να σου απαντησει σε τιποτα...  :Whistle:  το'χει ψωμοτυρι το ignore οπως βλεπεις, του αρεσει ο μονολογος και οι επιλεκτικες απαντησεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## Anasazi

> Φίλοι μου εσείς είστε πέντε άντε δέκα άτομα εδώ οι οποίοι προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε ηθικά ότι η πειρατεία είναι αντίποινο στην κερδοφορία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.
> 
> Ξέρετε πολύ καλά όμως ότι ο μέσος «πειρατής»το κάνει γιατί βρήκε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε κάποια site που του παρέχουν όλο αυτό το υλικό δεν το πληρώνει και όλα τα αλλά τα γράφει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του για να μην το πω αλλιώς.
> 
> Ο μέσος «πειρατής» είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει καθημερινό πρόβλημα επιβίωσης.
> *Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι φοιτητής η μαθητής και ακόμη δεν έχει βγει στην αναζήτηση εργασίας για να δει πόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα .**Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι και αυτός που δεν έχει άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στη ζωή του.*
> 
> Όλες οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάτσουν και να σκεφτούν τους προβληματισμούς που θέτετε για τα υπέρ-κέρδη των εταιριών.
> Και αν το κάνουν το κάνουν με εντελώς επιδερμική προσέγγιση απλά γιατί συμμετέχουν σε κάποια φόρουμ και πρέπει να δείχνουν ότι είναι «μέσα στα πράγματα»   
> ...


Η κατάσταση έχει βγει εκτός ελέγχου,βλέπω!!!  :ROFL: 

Για άλλη μια φορά,κάνεις λάθος...

----------


## button

μέσα στις 500 δημοσιεύσεις +15 και δίκη μου τώρα 
ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ  :Thinking: 

*
Ε λοιπόν την πειρατεία θα τη φάνε ειδικά εμείς που είμαστε στην ΕΥΡΩΠΗ  θα το νιώσουμε το  γαλλικό μοντέλο μπορεί όχι τώρα αλλά δεν θα αργήσει να φτάσει  και οι τιμές δεν θα κάνουν βήμα.
Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ είναι ΥΠΈΡ τον εταιριών  και κατά της πειρατείας* 

*ΠΑΡΤΕ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ* 

ΟΣΟ  ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ 2-3 ΜΗΝΕΣ 
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ Ο ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ 

ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ 
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΌ ΤΡΟΠΟ 


ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΧΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 






Off Topic


		βαρέθηκα απίστευτα όλη την ΕΕ βαρέθηκα τα πάντα  καλύτερα να  μην ζω σε αυτό το χάλι διότι είναι χειρότερο και από θάνατο ΟΛΗ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΊΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΑΗΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΗ    
	


μην το διαγράψετε :OK: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η κατάσταση έχει βγει εκτός ελέγχου,βλέπω!!!


ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ  :Very angry: 
(δεν το λέω σε σένα άλλα γενικά)

----------


## geovision

> Η κατάσταση έχει βγει εκτός ελέγχου,βλέπω!!! 
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά,κάνεις λάθος...



Τώρα δα χαζευα λίγο την κουβέντα και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλ'αβω γιατί δεν είναι ορατό ότι για άλλα πράγματα μιλάτε εδώ μέσα και ανταλλάσσετε σκέψεις. Πως να το κάνουμε δηλαδή, αυτός που παράνομα κατεβάζει είναι παράνομος. Αυτό δεν επιδέχεται καμία αμφισβήτηση. Αν επιδέχεται ρε παιδιά τότε είμαστε για φούντο ομαδικό. Κανείς δεν με τραβάει να πάω να κατεβάσω με το ζόρι κάτι. Κανείς επίσης δεν θα μου πει πόσο θα πουλήσω το προιόν μου όπως επίσης κανέναν δεν υποχρεώνω να το δει ή να το ακούσει. Λίγο πιο πάνω διάβασα κάποια ερωτήματα για το πως λέγετε η εταιρία κλπ κλπ. Να σου επισημάνω φίλε μου ότι το βάσικο ερώτημα είναι πως λέγεται αυτός που τα ανέχεται όλα αυτά που αναφέρονται (νομίζω από κάποιον φίλο nikos1v), αυτό θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί! Η λέξη υπάρχει και την λέμε στην καθημερινή μας ομιλία.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι το σημαντικό είναι να σηκώσουμε κεφάλι όλοι αντί να μετράμε το αν δικαιούται κάποιος να μας χτυπάει!

----------


## humanfly

Ερωτηση και τι θα κανουμε το ιντερνετ  ? εαν δεν κατεβαζουμε καμια τενια .. κανενα προγραμμα... ?
εαν η κυβερνησεις φτιχνανε πραγματικο e-goverment ενταξει το δεχομαι ... αλλα μονο το ΤΑΧ και τα κεπ  ξερω οτι ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ στο ιντερνετ ... οι ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ υπηρεσίες του κρατους τι έγινε που πήγανε  τα ασφαλιστικα ταμεια  κτλ κτλ....;  
εαν κανω λαθος πείτε μου... και ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη ...

----------


## button

> Ερωτηση και τι θα κανουμε το ιντερνετ  ? εαν δεν κατεβαζουμε καμια τενια .. κανενα προγραμμα... ?
> εαν η κυβερνησεις φτιχνανε πραγματικο e-goverment ενταξει το δεχομαι ... αλλα μονο το ΤΑΧ και τα κεπ  ξερω οτι ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ στο ιντερνετ ... οι ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ υπηρεσίες του κρατους τι έγινε που πήγανε  τα ασφαλιστικα ταμεια  κτλ κτλ....;  
> εαν κανω λαθος πείτε μου... και ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη ...


για να γράφεις σε φόρουμ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Omega9

> Φίλοι μου εσείς είστε πέντε άντε δέκα άτομα εδώ οι οποίοι προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε ηθικά ότι η πειρατεία είναι αντίποινο στην κερδοφορία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.
> 
> Ξέρετε πολύ καλά όμως ότι ο μέσος «πειρατής»το κάνει γιατί βρήκε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε κάποια site που του παρέχουν όλο αυτό το υλικό δεν το πληρώνει και όλα τα αλλά τα γράφει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του για να μην το πω αλλιώς.
> 
> Ο μέσος «πειρατής» είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει καθημερινό πρόβλημα επιβίωσης.
> Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι φοιτητής η μαθητής και ακόμη δεν έχει βγει στην αναζήτηση εργασίας για να δει πόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα .
> Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι και αυτός που δεν έχει άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στη ζωή του.
> 
> Όλες οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάτσουν και να σκεφτούν τους προβληματισμούς που θέτετε για τα υπέρ-κέρδη των εταιριών.
> ...



Πως πάει το Video Club; Νέκρα ε;

Μην απογοητεύεσαι, δε σπούδασες τίποτα; Μπα ε;

Το ψάρεμα σου αρέσει;

----------


## Manvol

> Φίλοι μου εσείς είστε πέντε άντε δέκα άτομα εδώ οι οποίοι προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε ηθικά ότι η πειρατεία είναι αντίποινο στην κερδοφορία των πολυεθνικών εταιριών.
> 
> Ξέρετε πολύ καλά όμως ότι ο μέσος «πειρατής»το κάνει γιατί βρήκε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε κάποια site που του παρέχουν όλο αυτό το υλικό δεν το πληρώνει και όλα τα αλλά τα γράφει στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του για να μην το πω αλλιώς.
> 
> Ο μέσος «πειρατής» είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει καθημερινό πρόβλημα επιβίωσης.
> Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι φοιτητής η μαθητής και ακόμη δεν έχει βγει στην αναζήτηση εργασίας για να δει πόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα .
> Ο μέσος πειρατής είναι και αυτός που δεν έχει άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στη ζωή του.
> 
> Όλες οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάτσουν και να σκεφτούν τους προβληματισμούς που θέτετε για τα υπέρ-κέρδη των εταιριών.
> ...



Γενικεύσεις, ανακρίβειες, έλλειψη κατανόησης για το τι είναι η πειρατεία, η κλοπή, πόσο μας ωφελεί ή όχι το copyright στη μορφή που υπάρχει σήμερα. Ο μόνος που εθελοτυφλεί εδώ, κι έχει βάλει τον εαυτό του σε μια στείρα διαδικασία κόντρας vs the world (πειρατές, κλέφτες) και υπεράσπισης των αδικημένων copyright holders (δισκογραφικές, κινηματογραφικά studio, κλπ) είσαι εσύ.

----------


## uncharted

> *Πως πάει το Video Club; Νέκρα ε;*
> 
> Μην απογοητεύεσαι, δε σπούδασες τίποτα; Μπα ε;
> 
> Το ψάρεμα σου αρέσει;


ασ' τα, πικρα λεμε  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> Πως πάει το Video Club; Νέκρα ε;
> 
> Μην απογοητεύεσαι, δε σπούδασες τίποτα; Μπα ε;
> 
> Το ψάρεμα σου αρέσει;




Off Topic


		XAXAXAXAXA!! Καλά,είσαι θεός!!

Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα,πραγματικά.
	


Πλάκα πλάκα,αυτό ισχύει,αλλά είναι λίγο βαρύ να το λες.

----------


## tripkaos

εμ αμα η ταινια πριν ευρω εχει 2 2,5 κατοσταρικα και με το ευρω πηγε 340 μετα 1,5 ευρω μετα 2 και τωρα 3 οπως λεει ο ανθρωπος στο link ποιος να νοικιασει?και μετα εχουνε προβλημα  :Thumb down:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θέλεις να σου απαντήσω εάν κατεβάζω η όχι για να μου κωλύσετε ταμπέλα?
> Η τάση να κολλάμε ταμπέλα εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι μοναδικό μας «προνόμιο»
> 
> Έμπαση περιπτώσει το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία φίλε μου εάν εσύ και μερικοί ακόμη πιστεύετε ότι η πειρατεία βοηθάει στο να *καταλάβουν οι εταιρίες τη ζημιά τους και να μειώσουν τις τιμές τους.*
> Αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.
> Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι ο έλεγχος των συνδέσεων μας και η γενική παρακολούθηση στο όνομα της ιδιοκτησίας και των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.
> 
> Ότι γίνεται με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας παγκοσμίως δηλαδή στο όνομα της δήθεν τρομοκρατίας.
> Αφήνουν τον κόσμο λίγο ελεύθερο να γευτεί τον *απαγορευμένο καρπό* και μετά των τιμωρούν και αυτός φυσικά το αποδέχεται αφού πείθεται ότι αυτό που έκανε έως τώρα ήταν παράνομο και καταχρηστικό.
> Είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα…


εγω προσωπικα ταμπελες δεν κολλαω σε κανεναν.

φυσικα και δεν το πιστευω αυτο που λες.

εγω ειμαι πειρατης εκει που μου αρεσει.
εγω ειμαι πελατης-καταναλωτης εκει που μου αρεσει.

παντως η τεχνολογια προχωραει αρα και εμεις πρεπει να προχωρησουμε μπροστα.

τωρα αν ποτε βγει νομος να μας κοψει το κατεβασμα (το αγαπημενο σπορ) θα βρουμε αλλους τροπους.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Πως πάει το Video Club; Νέκρα ε;
> 
> Μην απογοητεύεσαι, δε σπούδασες τίποτα; Μπα ε;
> 
> Το ψάρεμα σου αρέσει;


Δεν με ενδιαφερει το flaming που γινεται σε αυτο το thread αλλα αυτο που εγραψες γενικα ειναι ακρως προσβλητικο  :Thumb down:

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε αυτο συμφωνω και εγω που αντιθετος με τον συγκεκριμενο κλαδο επαγγελματος.

το επαγγελμα που κανει ο καθενας δεν μας ενδιαφερει μας ενδιαφερει η αποψη του.

ολα τα επαγγελματα εχουν τους καλους επαγγελματιες και τους κακους τους.

----------


## Last_chance

> Τώρα δα χαζευα λίγο την κουβέντα και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλ'αβω γιατί δεν είναι ορατό ότι για άλλα πράγματα μιλάτε εδώ μέσα και ανταλλάσσετε σκέψεις. Πως να το κάνουμε δηλαδή, αυτός που παράνομα κατεβάζει είναι παράνομος. Αυτό δεν επιδέχεται καμία αμφισβήτηση. Αν επιδέχεται ρε παιδιά τότε είμαστε για φούντο ομαδικό. Κανείς δεν με τραβάει να πάω να κατεβάσω με το ζόρι κάτι. Κανείς επίσης δεν θα μου πει πόσο θα πουλήσω το προιόν μου όπως επίσης κανέναν δεν υποχρεώνω να το δει ή να το ακούσει. Λίγο πιο πάνω διάβασα κάποια ερωτήματα για το πως λέγετε η εταιρία κλπ κλπ. Να σου επισημάνω φίλε μου ότι το βάσικο ερώτημα είναι πως λέγεται αυτός που τα ανέχεται όλα αυτά που αναφέρονται (νομίζω από κάποιον φίλο nikos1v), αυτό θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί! Η λέξη υπάρχει και την λέμε στην καθημερινή μας ομιλία.
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι το σημαντικό είναι να σηκώσουμε κεφάλι όλοι αντί να μετράμε το αν δικαιούται κάποιος να μας χτυπάει!



*Μαζί σου φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την τοποθέτηση σου.* :One thumb up: 


Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κάποιους που θεωρούν τον εαυτό σους έξυπνο.
Επί της ουσίας δεν έχουν να αναφέρουν τίποτα γιατί γνωρίσουν ότι είναι σε μειονεκτική θέση πριν καν μιλήσουν επομένως νομίζοντας ότι κάνουν χιούμορ επιτίθενται επί προσωπικού.
Τέτοιο γέλιο πάντως με αυτά τα αστεία είχα καιρό να κάνω…Omega9

----------


## f15

Τώρα με την καταπολέμηση τις πειρατείας στο ίντερνετ θα ανθήσει και πάλι το εμπόριο CD -DVD από τους πλανόδιους μικροπωλητές (σι-τι τελει αφεντικο ?)  :Wink:

----------


## Crosswind

> *Μαζί σου φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την τοποθέτηση σου.*
> 
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κάποιους που θεωρούν τον εαυτό σους έξυπνο.
> Επί της ουσίας δεν έχουν να αναφέρουν τίποτα γιατί γνωρίσουν ότι είναι σε μειονεκτική θέση πριν καν μιλήσουν επομένως νομίζοντας ότι κάνουν χιούμορ επιτίθενται επί προσωπικού.
> Τέτοιο γέλιο πάντως με αυτά τα αστεία είχα καιρό να κάνω…Omega9


Σου ανέφερα ήδη δύο φορές ποια είναι τα προβλήματα που ωθούν τον κόσμο στην πειρατεία, και των οποίων η επίλυσή θα ελαχιστοποιούσε τα σημερινά φαινόμενα. Η μη απάντησή σου εκλαμβάνεται ως γαργάρα, οπότε προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έχεις συμφέρον από τη διατήρηση των πρακτικών που ανέφερα. Κατά τ'άλλα, συνέχισε τους αφορισμούς σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## uncharted

> Τώρα με την καταπολέμηση τις πειρατείας στο ίντερνετ θα ανθήσει και πάλι το εμπόριο CD -DVD από τους πλανόδιους μικροπωλητές (σι-τι τελει αφεντικο ?)


τωρα το καταλαβες?
εννοειται οτι αβανταρουν το παραεμποριο...
ιδια ιστορια ακριβως με την ταυτοποιηση καρτοκινητων, παρτυ θα κανουν οι πλανοδιοι μικροπωλητες ενεργοποιημενων SIM  :One thumb up:

----------


## MADx2

κατι ασχετο , ξερετε γιατι το blu ray δεν πουλάει ?
Παρα πολυ απλά το κοστος αντιγραφής είναι απαγορευτικό  :ROFL: 
Αν πέσουν οι τιμές στα bd- recorders και στα δισκάκια τότε να δείτε πως θα ανέβουν γενικά οι πωλήσεις των blu ray.
Ακομα και κάποιος να θέλει να κάνει backup την ταινια που αγορασε για λόγους προστασίας του original δισκου δεν συμφέρει.

Οσο για τα βιντεοκλαμπ και λοιπους αυτη είναι η last chance σας , η θα αλλάξετε και θα ακολουθήσετε το ρεύμα της αγοράς ή θα κλείσετε.

----------


## Omega9

> Δεν με ενδιαφερει το flaming που γινεται σε αυτο το thread αλλα αυτο που εγραψες γενικα ειναι ακρως προσβλητικο



Κοίταξε, ομολογώ ότι δεν το έγραψα ως έπαινο, με έπιασες.

Έτσι απαντάω σε όσους προσβάλουν τη νοημοσύνη μου. Χαρακτηρίζει κάποιους εδώ μέσα ως "είστε 10 τζαμπατζήδες κοπρόσκυλα που υποστηρίζετε την πειρατία" κτλπ....    τη στιγμή που αυτοί που έχουν κατεβάσει κάτι κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή ή κατεβάζουν γενικώς "πειρατικά" είναι εκατομμύρια στην Ελλάδα και ίσως δισεκατομμύρια σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη!

Και δεν αποδέχτηκε ούτε την απλή διαπίστωση ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που κατεβάζουν είναι αυτοί που απλούστατα δεν έχουν λεφτά να πάνε σινεμά ή να αγοράσουν παιχνίδια κλπ. Δε λέμε να το επικροτήσει ή να το καταδικάσει, απλά να το αποδεχτεί ότι ΙΣΧΥΕΙ αυτό το γεγονός. Ούτε αυτήν την ελάχιστη κοινή λογική δεν δέχεται να αποδεχτεί, στη συζήτηση που γίνεται στο thread αυτό. 

Άμα είναι μάγκας, ας τα βάλει όχι με τον κάθε φουκαρά που κατεβάζει γιατί του δίνεται η ευκαιρία, αλλά με όσους καλλιέργησαν και επεκτείνουν το φαινόμενο αυτό. Δηλαδή με την παγκόσμια γιγάντωση του ίντερνετ και όλων όσων συμμετέχουν σε αυτό σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο συμμετοχής (κομματάκι δύσκολο αυτό ε; ) και δεύτερον , εκτός από τους παρόχους γρήγορων συνδέσεων, με όλους αυτούς που εισάγουν συνεχώς καινούρια και πιο εξελιγμένα αποθηκευτικά μέσα. Πήγαινε κύριε βιντεοκλαμπά στο Πλ@ίσιο πχ αν είσαι μάγκας και κατηγόρησέ τους για τους σκληρούς δίσκους που φέρνουνε με τους τόνους στην Ελλάδα. Σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο κατάλογός του. 1 και 1.5 terra χωρητικότητες συνηθισμένο πλέον και δίπλα να λένε "ολοκαίνουριο μοντέλο, καταπληκτικό με άφθονο χώρο για τα δεδομένα σου" κτλπ κτλπ. Τι άφθονο χώρο δλδ; Για τι είδους "δεδομένα" είναι ο "άφθονος" χώρος; Για .doc και .pdf αρχεία που έχει γράψει ο ίδιος ο χρήστης; Ποιος είναι, ο άνθρωπος-γραφέας; 1 terra "προσωπικά έγγραφα" έχει ο κάθε χρήστης; Ή μήπως έχει 10.000.000 φωτογραφίες από το καλοκαίρι και τη βάφτιση; Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε τι είδους "δεδομένα" εννοούν, οι παμπόνηροι. 
Να λοιπόν οι δύο σημαντικοί παράγοντες που προάγουν το φαινόμενο. Αν μπορείτε βάλτε τα μαζί τους. Το ποτάμι δε γυρίζει πίσω.

Καλή τύχη

----------


## uncharted

Omega9 δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι καποιοι βαρανε το σαμαρι, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα τους φταιει ο γαιδαρος?  :Whistle: 

γιατι απλα ειναι πολυ δειλοι για να τα βαλουν με τον "γαιδαρο"... οποτε τα βαζουν με οποιον βρισκουν προχειρο και ευκολο "αποδιοπομπαιο τραγο"  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> Κοίταξε, ομολογώ ότι δεν το έγραψα ως έπαινο, με έπιασες.
> 
> Έτσι απαντάω σε όσους προσβάλουν τη νοημοσύνη μου. Χαρακτηρίζει κάποιους εδώ μέσα ως "είστε 10 τζαμπατζήδες κοπρόσκυλα που υποστηρίζετε την πειρατία" κτλπ....    τη στιγμή που αυτοί που έχουν κατεβάσει κάτι κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή ή κατεβάζουν γενικώς "πειρατικά" είναι εκατομμύρια στην Ελλάδα και ίσως δισεκατομμύρια σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη!
> 
> Και δεν αποδέχτηκε ούτε την απλή διαπίστωση ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που κατεβάζουν είναι αυτοί που απλούστατα δεν έχουν λεφτά να πάνε σινεμά ή να αγοράσουν παιχνίδια κλπ. Δε λέμε να το επικροτήσει ή να το καταδικάσει, απλά να το αποδεχτεί ότι ΙΣΧΥΕΙ αυτό το γεγονός. Ούτε αυτήν την ελάχιστη κοινή λογική δεν δέχεται να αποδεχτεί, στη συζήτηση που γίνεται στο thread αυτό.


Καλά,διάβαζα εδώ ότι όσοι κατεβάζουν είναι τεμπέληδες πιτσιρικάδες που τους ταΐζει ακόμα η μάνα τους!!  :ROFL: 

Όπως λες κι εσύ,αν είναι να μη κατεβάζω,τι να την κάνω την 24άρα γραμμή και τους σκληρούς 1ΤΒ?? Αρα ή τα DVD Stores θα κλείσουν ή θα αρχίσουν οι απολύσεις αλλού.

Τίποτα από τα δύο δεν είναι ευχάριστο αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι η αγορά εργασίας πλέον...  :Sorry:

----------


## Last_chance

> Κοίταξε, ομολογώ ότι δεν το έγραψα ως έπαινο, με έπιασες.
> 
> Έτσι απαντάω σε όσους προσβάλουν τη νοημοσύνη μου. Χαρακτηρίζει κάποιους εδώ μέσα ως "είστε 10 τζαμπατζήδες κοπρόσκυλα που υποστηρίζετε την πειρατία" κτλπ....    τη στιγμή που αυτοί που έχουν κατεβάσει κάτι κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή ή κατεβάζουν γενικώς "πειρατικά" είναι εκατομμύρια στην Ελλάδα και ίσως δισεκατομμύρια σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη!
> 
> Και δεν αποδέχτηκε ούτε την απλή διαπίστωση ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που κατεβάζουν είναι αυτοί που απλούστατα δεν έχουν λεφτά να πάνε σινεμά ή να αγοράσουν παιχνίδια κλπ. Δε λέμε να το επικροτήσει ή να το καταδικάσει, απλά να το αποδεχτεί ότι ΙΣΧΥΕΙ αυτό το γεγονός. Ούτε αυτήν την ελάχιστη κοινή λογική δεν δέχεται να αποδεχτεί, στη συζήτηση που γίνεται στο thread αυτό. 
> 
> Άμα είναι μάγκας, ας τα βάλει όχι με τον κάθε φουκαρά που κατεβάζει γιατί του δίνεται η ευκαιρία, αλλά με όσους καλλιέργησαν και επεκτείνουν το φαινόμενο αυτό. Δηλαδή με την παγκόσμια γιγάντωση του ίντερνετ και όλων όσων συμμετέχουν σε αυτό σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο συμμετοχής (κομματάκι δύσκολο αυτό ε; ) και δεύτερον , εκτός από τους παρόχους γρήγορων συνδέσεων, με όλους αυτούς που εισάγουν συνεχώς καινούρια και πιο εξελιγμένα αποθηκευτικά μέσα. Πήγαινε κύριε βιντεοκλαμπά στο Πλ@ίσιο πχ αν είσαι μάγκας και κατηγόρησέ τους για τους σκληρούς δίσκους που φέρνουνε με τους τόνους στην Ελλάδα. Σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο κατάλογός του. 1 και 1.5 terra χωρητικότητες συνηθισμένο πλέον και δίπλα να λένε "ολοκαίνουριο μοντέλο, καταπληκτικό με άφθονο χώρο για τα δεδομένα σου" κτλπ κτλπ. Τι άφθονο χώρο δλδ; Για τι είδους "δεδομένα" είναι ο "άφθονος" χώρος; Για .doc και .pdf αρχεία που έχει γράψει ο ίδιος ο χρήστης; Ποιος είναι, ο άνθρωπος-γραφέας; 1 terra "προσωπικά έγγραφα" έχει ο κάθε χρήστης; Ή μήπως έχει 10.000.000 φωτογραφίες από το καλοκαίρι και τη βάφτιση; Οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε τι είδους "δεδομένα" εννοούν, οι παμπόνηροι. 
> Να λοιπόν οι δύο σημαντικοί παράγοντες που προάγουν το φαινόμενο. Αν μπορείτε βάλτε τα μαζί τους. Το ποτάμι δε γυρίζει πίσω.
> 
> Καλή τύχη





Φίλε μου να μάθεις να ζητάς συγνώμη με του έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνεις και μετά να εκφράζεις κα άποψη για το θέμα.
Και απορώ με τα παιδιά (Moderator)πως δεν κόψανε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ. :Clap: 

Όταν θεωρείς αστείο αυτό που κάνεις σε ένα φόρουμ είσαι εντελώς για καληνύχτα….

Φυσικά στη πιτσιρικαρια της παρέας δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη της.

Ωστόσο  αγαπητοί μου  το να είσαι μάγκας δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αναλώνεσαι σε κυνήγι μαγισσών. 
Θέλετε να παραδεχτούμε ότι τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν δεν έχουν λεφτά?
Ας παραδεχτούμε λοιπόν. 
Από εκεί και πέρα όμως οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν λέγονται τσαμπατζήδες πειρατές και καιροσκόποι? Πως πρέπει να τους αποκαλούμε?
Φτωχούς και άπορους χρήστες του internet? Για σκληρούς δίσκους μόνο έχουν χρήματα και τα δίνουν?
Τι υποκρισία είναι αυτή?
Ποίους παγκοσμιοποιητες πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε για να αποτρέψουμε αυτή τη λαίλαπα?
Να ρωτήσουμε καλύτερα τον Λιακοπουλο.
Μήπως και αυτοί ζουν ανάμεσά μας?
Μήπως πρέπει να φτάσουμε στη λέσχη Μπιντελμπεργκ?
Ίσως και στην λευκή αδελφότητα?

Έχετε καταλάβει ότι μιλάτε σε ένα απλό  φορουμ? :Closed topic: 
Σε ποιον νομίζετε απευθύνεστε? Σε ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών? Η στα διαπλεκόμενα οικονομικά συμφέροντα? 

Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν….

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω,σαν μεγαλυτερος εδω μεσα,θα προσπαθησω να καταγραψω τη σκεψη αυτων,που επιδιδονται στο σπορ του κατεβασματος,και δεν θα τους χαρακτηρισω βεβαια,ουτε ετσι,ουτε αλλοιως.
Σουχει περασει ποτέ αγαπητε,οτι τελικα,τα ακουσματα μουσικης,σε μια χωρα,που ακουγονται μουσικες απο παντου,δεν παιζουν τον ιδιο ρολο,που παιζανε παλια,αν σκεφτει κανεις,οτι μεχρι και στο σουπερ Μαρκετ εχει μουσικες,και απο την αλλη μερια,δεν ειναι ευκολο,να μαζευονται παιδια,για να ακουνε επιλεγμενα κομματια,οπως καναμε εμεις καποτε;
Χωρια τα κινητα,που εχουνε καμια 40αρια σταθμους με διαφορες μουσικες ανα πασαν στιγμην;
Και οτι τελικα,ολο αυτο το ζητημα με τα ακουσματα ,μα ολο,ειναι απλως μαρκετιν;Που καποτε το κολλησαν στο μυαλο των ανθρωπων καποιοι,τοτε ηταν δυσκλο να ακουστει μουσικη στα αστικα κεντρα,και αυτο τραβηξε για 10ετιες,αλλα τωρα,ηλθε το πληρωμα του χρονου να τελειωσει;
Και τι θα κανουμε;Θα πεις.
Μα θα ...κατεβαζουμε αγαπητε,απλως θα κατεβαζουμε.Αντι να ακουμε οπως παλια,θα κατεβαζουμε.
Δηλαδη ετσι κι αλλοιως και το ενα και το αλλο,μεσα στο μυαλο μας ειναι.Ηλθε λοιπον η στιγμη,που αντικατασταθηκε η ορεξη για ακροααση,με την ορεξη για....κατεβασμα,χωρις να μας ενδιαφερει τελικα να ακουσουμε αυτα που κατεβασαμε.
Καταλαβες τωρα,γιατι το χασανε το παιχνιδι οι εταιριες;Γιατι χασανε τους ΑΚΡΟΑΤΕΣ,τους οποιους τους κερδισε η τεχνολογια,και η ικανοποιηση οτι κανουνε κατι,μαζευουνε κατι,δε μπαινει εδω το ζητημα νομιμο,παρανομο.Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ μετραει μονον.Η διαδικασια.Και ουτε μπαινει θεμα του τι θα τα κανουμε τα διαφορες χιλιαδες κομματια που θα μαζεψουμε.
Μηπως το ιδιο δε γινοταν καποτε,μ αυτους που εχοντας λεφτα,αγοραζαν δισκους σε τεραστιες ποσοτητες;Ε εδω,απλως δεν αγοραζει.Αλλα η πραξη,ειναι η ιδια.
Μη μου πεις οτι νομιζεις,οτι αν δε μπορουσαν να αγορασουν αυτα που κατεβαζουν,θα εσπευδαν να αγορασουν ολες αυτες τις χιλιαδες κομματια απο τα μαγαζια.
Και που να τα βαλουν εξ αλλου;Το σκεφτηκες αραγε αυτο;Το θεμα του χωρου δηλαδη για την αποθηκευση κομματιων,που τωρα χωρανε σε δυο τρια Τέρα δισκου;
Καταλαβες μηπως τι εννοω;
Αν οχι,ας αναλαβει καποιος απο δω που καταλαβε το νοημα αυτων που εγραψα,και διαθετει μεγαλυτερο ταλαντο στο γραψιμο,να τα κανει πιο λιανα.
Καλη Χρονιά,
Θοδωρος.

----------


## stelios4711

> Έχετε καταλάβει ότι μιλάτε σε ένα απλό  φορουμ?
> Σε ποιον νομίζετε απευθύνεστε? Σε ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών? Η στα διαπλεκόμενα οικονομικά συμφέροντα?


@Last_chance Σίγουρα μιλάμε σε ένα απλό φόρουμ και ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις με απλούς καθημερινούς χρήστες του internet 
Οι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν θα μπουν στον κόπο να μπουν σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε θα ανοίξουν διάλογο με έναν απλό χρήστη σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ 
Γιατί να το κάνουν άλλωστε αφού οι θέσεις τους είναι πάγιες και ανυποχώρητες;
Ακόμη και αν χρειαστεί να το κάνουν θα βρουν ανθρώπους που έχουν συμφέροντα (θα τους πληρώσουν), ανθρώπους που έχουν ανάγκη (θα τους εκβιάσουν), ή ανθρώπους μειωμένης νοημοσύνης (που έχουν υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου), ώστε να προωθήσουν τις δικές τους ιδέες και τα δικά τους συμφέροντα
Οι χιουμοριστικές τοποθετήσεις και τα καυστικά σχόλια απευθύνονται ακριβώς σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να εθελοτυφλούν και να προπαγανδίζουν τις ουτοπικές απόψεις των ιδιοκτητών των εταιριών και τα οικονομικά τους συμφέροντα, αφού εγω ως απλός συνηθισμένος μέσος χρήστης/καταναλωτής νομίζω ότι συνομιλώ με έναν επίσης  απλό συνηθισμένο μέσο συνάνθρωπό μου και μου προκαλεί έκπληξη η ταύτισή του με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των ιδιοκτητών των εταιριών

Οι σπουδαγμένοι μαρκετίστες των μεγάλων εταιριών λοιπόν (όλων των εταιριών όχι μόνο του θεάματος) όταν θέλουν να προωθήσουν ένα προϊόν που δεν το έχουμε άμεση αναγκη ή δεν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε για αυτό, προσπαθούν να μας επιβληθούν ψυχολογικά δημιουργώντας ανύπαρκτες ανάγκες ή φορτώνοντας μας με ανύπαρκτες ενοχές.

Δημοσκοπήσεις που έχουν κάνει εταιρίες προώθησης προϊόντων έχουν βρει ότι το 75% των αγορών του ο καταναλωτής το αποφασίζει την στιγμή της αγοράς! 
Πάνω σε αυτό το σκεπτικό βασίζονται οι τοποθετήσεις των προϊόντων πάνω στα ράφια (προϊόντα στημένα κατά σειρά που ταυτίζεται η χρήση τους ώστε να θυμηθείς/παρακινηθείς να αγοράσεις και το δίπλα) ή οι προσφορές των e-shops με την έξυπνη υποσημείωση στο τέλος «οι πελάτες που αγόρασαν αυτό το προϊόν πήραν επίσης και αυτό»

Γνωρίζοντας τα παραπάνω βλέπουμε στην αγορά κάποια «παράδοξα» πράγματα:
Αν πας σε ένα videoclub να ενοικιάσεις DVD δίπλα στο ταμείο πάντα έχει και μία στοίβα άγραφα DVD. 
Αν πας σε ένα OTEshop για να κάνεις αίτηση για 24άρα σύνδεση θα διαπιστώσεις οτι  στην βιτρίνα αντί να έχει ρούτερ και καλώδια δικτύου, έχει εξωτερικούς σκληρούς 1ΤΒ

Ερωτώ: Πώς ταυτίζεται η αγορά ενός άγραφου DVD με την ενοικίαση ενός έργου; Τι ακριβώς παροτρύνουν να θυμηθεί ο πελάτης την στιγμή της ενοικίασης του έργου;
Πως ταυτίζεται ο εξωτερικός σκληρός με την 24άρα σύνδεση; 

Τα παραδείγματα είναι άπειρα και απαντήσεις προφανείς 
Μας παροτρύνουν έμμεσα στην πειρατεία που κατακρίνουν για να πουλήσουν προϊόντα που βασίζονται σε αυτήν
Και η κοροϊδία δεν σταματάει εδώ.
Έχοντας ξεχάσει το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας έχουν χαρακτηρίσει όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους καταναλωτές πειρατές και έχουν φορολογήσει ήδη αυτά τα προϊόντα για να πληρωθούν πνευματικά δικαιώματα

Και αφού ο καταναλωτής που δεν ήξερε ή δεν είχε την διάθεση να αντιγράψει βομβαρδίστηκε με άπειρα tutorial και προγράμματα για πώς θα το κάνει, του παρείχαν και τον τρόπο/τα μέσα για να το κάνει, τον φορολογήσανε κιόλας εκ των προτέρων επειδή θα το κάνει, έρχονται μετά και του λένε οτι γίνεται μεν αλλά δεν πρέπει να το κάνει γιατί αν το κάνει είναι τζαμπατζής είναι περατής είναι κλέφτης δεν είναι ηθικό κλπ
Καλό ε; όταν του πουλούσαν DVD recorder, φωτοαντιγραφικά, σκληρούς δίσκους, Full HD τηλεοράσεις κλπ κλπ και τον φορολογούσαν επιπλέον για πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν ήταν τζαμπατζής, όταν όμως πάει να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτά που αγόρασε για τον λόγο που τα αγόρασε είναι τζαμπατζής, κλέφτης κλπ

Η κατάσταση αυτή μου θυμίζει έντονα τον μονόλογο από τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου με τον Αλ Πατσίνο: «Κοίτα αλλά μήν αγγίζεις, άγγιξε άλλα μήν γευτείς, γέψου αλλά μήν καταπιείς...»

Αρνούμαι να πάρω μέρος σε αυτό το γελοίο ανέκδοτο σε αυτή τη φάσα των εταιριών 
Δεν είμαι πειρατής ! πλήρωσα για τα τραγούδια/έργα που μου αρέσουν γιατί θα πρέπει να ξαναπληρώσω για να τα ακούσω στο MP3 μου, κινητό μου, στερεοφωνικό αυτοκινήτου, εξοχικό μου, ή να τα δώ στην Full HD τηλεόρασή μου;
Από την άλλη άντε είμαι πειρατής (με τον δικό τους όρο) πλήρωσα όμως για την (υποτιθέμενη) ζημία που έκανα αντιγράφοντας αρχεία με πνευματικά δικαιώματα όταν αγόρασα τα μέσα και τα αναλώσιμα αντιγραφής 
Γιατί λοιπόν είμαι κλέφτης; ή τζαμπατζής;

----------


## Manvol

> Omega9 δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι καποιοι βαρανε το σαμαρι, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα τους φταιει ο γαιδαρος? 
> 
> γιατι απλα ειναι πολυ δειλοι για να τα βαλουν με τον "γαιδαρο"... οποτε τα βαζουν με οποιον βρισκουν προχειρο και ευκολο "αποδιοπομπαιο τραγο"


Περιπτώσεις σαν των κυρίων που εμφανίζονται στο forum παριστάνοντας τους συνηγόρους πολιτικής αγωγής των εταιριών εναντίον των χρηστών (όπως εμείς), πραγματικά με μπερδεύουν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν όλη αυτή τη "βαθυστόχαστη" επιχειρηματολογία την κάνουν λόγω ιδεολογικών αγκυλώσεων ή/και αδυναμιας αποδοχής των νέων δεδομένων - ή επειδή έχουν κάποιο προσωπικό/εταιρικό συμφέρον να το κάνουν.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε μου να μάθεις να ζητάς συγνώμη με του έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνεις και μετά να εκφράζεις κα άποψη για το θέμα.
> Και απορώ με τα παιδιά (Moderator)πως δεν κόψανε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ.


Θέλεις και λογοκρισία στο forum τώρα; Ο omega δεν είπε τίποτα που να σε προσβάλει - και σίγουρα εσύ έχεις κάνει πολύ περισσότερους υποτιμητικούς/προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του νήματος - χωρίς να κοπεί τίποτα από τα λεγόμενα σου.

----------


## Anasazi

> Φίλε μου να μάθεις να ζητάς συγνώμη με του έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνεις και μετά να εκφράζεις κα άποψη για το θέμα.
> Και απορώ με τα παιδιά (Moderator)πως δεν κόψανε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ.
> 
> Όταν θεωρείς αστείο αυτό που κάνεις σε ένα φόρουμ είσαι εντελώς για καληνύχτα….
> 
> *Φυσικά στη πιτσιρικαρια της παρέας δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη της.*
> 
> Ωστόσο  αγαπητοί μου  το να είσαι μάγκας δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αναλώνεσαι σε κυνήγι μαγισσών. 
> *Θέλετε να παραδεχτούμε ότι τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν δεν έχουν λεφτά?
> ...


1)Κλασσική απάντηση όταν κάποιος δεν έχει κάτι να πει.

2)Εσύ δεν έλεγες ότι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν είναι άτομα που δε ξέρουν από εμπόριο επειδή δεν εργάζονται και τους ταΐζει η μαμά τους?? Μη τρελαθούμε τώρα!!

3)Εσύ άρχισες τις ασυναρτησίες λέγοντας περι κατάντιας της νεολαίας,πλύσεις εγκεφάλου και νόμους των ισχυρών σε thread για την πειρατεία..τώρα φταίνει (πάλι) οι άλλοι?

Να είστε καλά πάντως,τέτοια posts με κάνουν να χαλαρώνω και να ξεχνιέμαι γελώντας!!!

----------


## Last_chance

> @Last_chance Σίγουρα μιλάμε σε ένα απλό φόρουμ και ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις με απλούς καθημερινούς χρήστες του internet 
> Οι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν θα μπουν στον κόπο να μπουν σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε θα ανοίξουν διάλογο με έναν απλό χρήστη σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ 
> Γιατί να το κάνουν άλλωστε αφού οι θέσεις τους είναι πάγιες και ανυποχώρητες;
> Ακόμη και αν χρειαστεί να το κάνουν θα βρουν ανθρώπους που έχουν συμφέροντα (θα τους πληρώσουν), ανθρώπους που έχουν ανάγκη (θα τους εκβιάσουν), ή ανθρώπους μειωμένης νοημοσύνης (που έχουν υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου), ώστε να προωθήσουν τις δικές τους ιδέες και τα δικά τους συμφέροντα
> Οι χιουμοριστικές τοποθετήσεις και τα καυστικά σχόλια απευθύνονται ακριβώς σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να εθελοτυφλούν και να προπαγανδίζουν τις ουτοπικές απόψεις των ιδιοκτητών των εταιριών και τα οικονομικά τους συμφέροντα, αφού εγω ως απλός συνηθισμένος μέσος χρήστης/καταναλωτής νομίζω ότι συνομιλώ με έναν επίσης  απλό συνηθισμένο μέσο συνάνθρωπό μου και μου προκαλεί έκπληξη η ταύτισή του με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των ιδιοκτητών των εταιριών
> 
> Οι σπουδαγμένοι μαρκετίστες των μεγάλων εταιριών λοιπόν (όλων των εταιριών όχι μόνο του θεάματος) όταν θέλουν να προωθήσουν ένα προϊόν που δεν το έχουμε άμεση αναγκη ή δεν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε για αυτό, προσπαθούν να μας επιβληθούν ψυχολογικά δημιουργώντας ανύπαρκτες ανάγκες ή φορτώνοντας μας με ανύπαρκτες ενοχές.
> 
> Δημοσκοπήσεις που έχουν κάνει εταιρίες προώθησης προϊόντων έχουν βρει ότι το 75% των αγορών του ο καταναλωτής το αποφασίζει την στιγμή της αγοράς! 
> ...



Ok.
Καταρχήν θα συμφωνήσω 100% με τα λεγόμενα του Theodore41 χωρίς να κάνω κάποιο σχόλιο και μάλιστα είναι μια παράμετρος πολύ σημαντική και θα έλεγα πολύ ψαγμένη…!!

Αγαπητέ stelio4711 βλέπω ότι το «μάζεψες» αρκετά από αυτά που έλεγες σε προηγούμενα ποστ σου(Να κλείσουν όλοι κτλ)  και μάλιστα σε μερικά από αυτά που λες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Ειδικά αυτά που αναφέρεις για τα μαρκετιστικα κόλπα των εταιριών για να «εγκλωβίσουν» πιθανούς πελάτες. Και φυσικά αυτό που αναφέρεις για τους σκληρούς δίσκους και τα αντίγραφα dvd.
Ωστόσο φίλε μου η εσκεμμένα και εσύ δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις την επιμονή μου και την αντίθεση μου στο downloading η πραγματικά δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.

Θα το ξαναπώ λοιπόν.
Είμαι υπέρ των *μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων* και υπέρμαχος της πολιτικής που υποστηρίζει την άνθιση αυτών. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι το κλειδί ενάντια στην λαίλαπα της παγκοσμιοποίησης και της ολιγαρχίας των ισχυρών. 
Μακάρι οι *μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις* να μην κλείσουν ποτέ και ο κόσμος να βρίσκει εύκολα δουλεία και να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες του. 

Εάν λοιπόν κάτι εναντιώνεται στις επιχείρησης αυτές είμαι και εγώ εναντίων.
Οπότε αγαπητέ μου η πειρατεία χτυπάει αυτή τι στιγμή τον μικροεπαγγελματία(Video club στην περίπτωσή μας) και όχι την Warner Bros η την Universal.

Και να στο θέσω και λίγο διαφορετικά
Δεν χτυπάει τα ster cinemas (ιδιοκτησίας Βαρδινογιάννη)και τα Village(ιδιοκτησίας Κοντομηνα)

Επομένως για σκεφτείτε τελικά ποιος με τις πράξεις του υποστηρίζει τις εταιρίες και το κεφάλαιο, εσείς η εγώ? :Thinking: 

Αγαπητέ Manvol εάν εννοείς το πειρατής και το τσαμπατζής υποτιμητικά νομίζω ότι δεν μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα 
Αντίθετα οι έμμεσοι χαρακτηρισμοί (και φυσικά και οι δικοί σου) που δέχτηκα είναι άκρως προσβλητικοί κυρίως για το άτομο που τους γράφει και όχι για εμένα .  :Thumb down:

----------


## stelios4711

> Εάν λοιπόν κάτι εναντιώνεται στις επιχείρησης αυτές είμαι και εγώ εναντίων.
> Οπότε αγαπητέ μου η πειρατεία χτυπάει αυτή τι στιγμή τον μικροεπαγγελματία(Video club στην περίπτωσή μας) και όχι την Warner Bros η την Universal.
> 
> Και να στο θέσω και λίγο διαφορετικά
> Δεν χτυπάει τα ster cinemas (ιδιοκτησίας Βαρδινογιάννη)και τα Village(ιδιοκτησίας Κοντομηνα)


Οκ ας το πιάσουμε από διαφορετική σκοπιά το θέμα 
Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θα σου δώσω μερικά παραδείγματα από την πόλη μου
Στο δικαστικό μέγαρο Θεσσαλονίκης στο υπόγειο έχει κάποιος μια μικρή επιχείρηση με 6 φωτοτυπικά
Το «μαγαζί» είναι στημένο σε σωστό σημείο και για σωστούς λόγους: Στα δικαστήρια χρειάζονται πλήθος φωτοτυπίες καθημερινά

Αν πας λίγο ποιο πέρα από την Καμάρα προς τον ΟΥΘ και ανέβεις προς το νοσοκομείο Γενηματα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 20 μαγαζάκια με φωτοτυπίες 
Βασίζονται στις φωτοτυπίες που θα βγάλουν οι φοιτητές για τις εργασίες τους (λίγο ποιο πέρα είναι τα πανεπιστήμια) αφού τα βιβλία στοιχίζουν 
Φυσικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι οι φωτοτυπίες αυτές είναι «παράνομες» αφού τα βιβλία έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα
Παρόλα αυτά 20 τουλάχιστον επιχειρηματίες πήγαν να ανοίξουν εκεί μαγαζιά για να εκμεταλλευθούν την «παρανομία»
Σε λίγα χρόνια που τα τετράδια και τα βιβλία θα είναι παρελθόν (ήδη άρχισε να μοιράζει το κράτος φορητούς για τους μαθητές) θα είναι επίσης άχρηστες και οι φωτοτυπίες
Ο φοιτητής θα μπορεί τότε να κατεβάσει το Pdf του βιβλίου που τον ενδιαφέρει κατευθείαν στον φορητό του 

Ε τότε θα μαζευτούν οι φωτοτυπάδες και θα φωνάζουν οτι η «πειρατεία» τους κλείνει τα μαγαζιά και θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά αφού αυτοί οι παράνομοι κλέφτες φοιτητές κατεβάζουν πλέον δωρεάν τα βιβλία 

Πές μου τώρα δεν είναι υποκρισία αυτό; 
Θα πρέπει τότε όλοι μας να τους υποστηρίξουμε και να τρέχουμε να βγάλουμε φωτοτυπίες εκεί για μην κλείσουν και να αφορίσουμε το κακό internet; 

Θα φταίει η πειρατεία και το downloading αν κλείσουν;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά,διάβαζα εδώ ότι όσοι κατεβάζουν είναι τεμπέληδες πιτσιρικάδες που τους ταΐζει ακόμα η μάνα τους!! 
> 
> Όπως λες κι εσύ,αν είναι να μη κατεβάζω,τι να την κάνω την 24άρα γραμμή και τους σκληρούς 1ΤΒ?? Αρα ή τα DVD Stores θα κλείσουν ή θα αρχίσουν οι απολύσεις αλλού.
> 
> Τίποτα από τα δύο δεν είναι ευχάριστο αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι η αγορά εργασίας πλέον...


για μενα ειναι η καλυτερη απαντηση στο φιλο που δεν ειναι εκπροσωπος εταιρειας η οτιδηποτε αλλο απο οσο λεει.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οκ ας το πιάσουμε από διαφορετική σκοπιά το θέμα 
> Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και θα σου δώσω μερικά παραδείγματα από την πόλη μου
> Στο δικαστικό μέγαρο Θεσσαλονίκης στο υπόγειο έχει κάποιος μια μικρή επιχείρηση με 6 φωτοτυπικά
> Το «μαγαζί» είναι στημένο σε σωστό σημείο και για σωστούς λόγους: Στα δικαστήρια χρειάζονται πλήθος φωτοτυπίες καθημερινά
> 
> Αν πας λίγο ποιο πέρα από την Καμάρα προς τον ΟΥΘ και ανέβεις προς το νοσοκομείο Γενηματα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 20 μαγαζάκια με φωτοτυπίες 
> Βασίζονται στις φωτοτυπίες που θα βγάλουν οι φοιτητές για τις εργασίες τους (λίγο ποιο πέρα είναι τα πανεπιστήμια) αφού τα βιβλία στοιχίζουν 
> Φυσικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι οι φωτοτυπίες αυτές είναι «παράνομες» αφού τα βιβλία έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα
> Παρόλα αυτά 20 τουλάχιστον επιχειρηματίες πήγαν να ανοίξουν εκεί μαγαζιά για να εκμεταλλευθούν την «παρανομία»
> ...


η αλλη οψη του νομισματος θα ελεγα εγω.

οταν δεν μπορουμε να ακολουθησουμε την τεχνολογια στην επιχειρηση μας την κατηγορουμε.

μου θυμιζει εναν ιδιωτη επιχειρηματια που θελει να παρει την επιχειρηση που εργαζομαι απο το δημοσιο και προσπαθει να κοψει πραγματα που κοστιζουν για αυτο λεγοντας οτι ειναι πληροφορικαριος και οτι εχουμε σερβερ με linux και ειναι περιττο να το εχουμε και μου ειπε αφου εχεις τις διασυνδεσεις γιατι δεν βαζεις εναν σερβερ με windows (εννοειτε παρανομα)

τα σχολια δικα σας.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε μου να μάθεις να ζητάς συγνώμη με του έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνεις και μετά να εκφράζεις κα άποψη για το θέμα.
> Και απορώ με τα παιδιά (Moderator)πως δεν κόψανε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ.
> 
> Όταν θεωρείς αστείο αυτό που κάνεις σε ένα φόρουμ είσαι εντελώς για καληνύχτα….
> 
> Φυσικά στη πιτσιρικαρια της παρέας δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη της.
> 
> Ωστόσο αγαπητοί μου το να είσαι μάγκας δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αναλώνεσαι σε κυνήγι μαγισσών. 
> Θέλετε να παραδεχτούμε ότι τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν δεν έχουν λεφτά?
> ...


καταρχην σου διαφευγουν μερικα πραγματα η δεν θες να τα σχολιασεις φιλε μου απο οτι καταλαβα εγω που εχω την ηλικια των 38 βαιων.

λοιπον σε οτι αφορα την Σ.Ο της σελιδας αυτης πιστευω οτι κανει μια χαρα την δουλεια της γιατι αν ηταν να κανει λογοκρισια φιλε μου ο πρωτος που θα επρεπε να παρει καποια ποινη θα ησουν εσυ με τους χαρακτηρισμους σου.

διοτι ουτε κλεφτες ειμαστε (εχουμε πληρωσει οπως ειπαν τα παιδια για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα σε αποθηκευτικα μεσα και μηχανηματα) ουτε τσαμπατζηδες ειμαστε (δεν εισαι στα σπιτια μας για να ξερεις τι αυθεντικο και αγορασμενο εχουμε και τι παρανομο αρα κρινε τον εαυτο σου.

μετα κρινεις τους μικρους σε ηλικια αλλα ξεχνας οτι αυτοι ειναι οι πελατες στα μαγαζια που λες (VIDEO/DVD CLUB) οχι καποιος που εχει την ηλικια μου (γιατι εγω αν ψωνιζα απο το μαγαζι σου θα επαιρνα καποια ταινια μονο το ΣΚ που δεν θα δουλευα) ενω ο μικρος ψωνιζει καθημερινα.

λες περι συνομωσιας κτλ

δεν υπαρχει καμια συνομωσια οταν πας να βαλεις γρηγορο ιντερνετ (η διαφημιση που παιζει σε ολους τους παροχους ειναι το "γρηγορο κατεβασμα") αλλιως οπως ειπαν οι αλλοι συνομιλητες μου δεν θα υπηρχε λογος να εχουμε ευρυζωνικη συνδεση (24αρα) αλλα με του 1 και 2 Mbps θα ειμασταν μια χαρα.

επισης μιας και ειναι η ειδικοτητα μου το ΙΤ (πληροφορικη) σε διαβεβαιωνω απολυτα οτι οι μεγαλυτεροι πειρατες βρισκονται στις εταιρειες πληροφορικης-λογισμικου-θεαματος) αυτοι ειναι που τα διοχετευουν στην αγορα ολα τα παρανομα (ολοι τους ξερουν αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να τους πιασει) οχι αυτος που θα γραψει σε μια καμερα μια ταινια.

αν δεν πιστευεις αυτο δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα (εγω το ξερω - το εχω δει με τα ματια μου - γνωριζω αρκετους απο αυτους που αν σου πω και που δουλευουν) τοτε θα καταλαβεις οτι η πειρατεια δεν προκειτε να πεθανει ποτε θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει για πολλα χρονια ακομα οσο και αν δεν το θες.

αυτα που λεω τα γνωριζουν αυτοι που ξερουν.

----------


## Manvol

> Αγαπητέ Manvol εάν εννοείς το πειρατής και το τσαμπατζής υποτιμητικά νομίζω ότι δεν μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα 
> Αντίθετα οι έμμεσοι χαρακτηρισμοί (και φυσικά και οι δικοί σου) που δέχτηκα είναι άκρως προσβλητικοί κυρίως για το άτομο που τους γράφει και όχι για εμένα .


Bεβαιότατα και είναι προσβλητικοί/υποτιμητικοί/προκλητικοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί που δίνεις (όχι η λέξη πειρατής σαφώς - αλλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις).

Τα μόνα σχόλια που δέχτηκες είναι καλοπροαίρετη - και σκληρή καθώς επιβάλλεται - κριτική για τα όσα (ακραία) αναφέρεις καθώς και για τους εύκολους χαρακτηρισμούς που δίνεις.

Αν κάποιος δεν έχει καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει αυτός είσαι εσύ. Δεν είμαστε στο 1910 αλλά στο 2010. Τα μέσα έχουν αλλάξει, τα δεδομένα έχουν αλλάξει, ο κόσμος όλος έχει αλλάξει. Οι επιλογές των επιχειρήσεων (μεγάλων και μικρών) είναι είτε να αλλάξουν ριζικά το απαρχαιωμένο-αραχνιασμένο επιχειρησιακό μοντέλο που έχουν - δεν ξέρω πως, αλλά σίγουρα όχι με κυνήγι μαγισσών και δικαστικά ζοριλίκια - ή από την άλλη να αποδεχτούν την κατάσταση (η οποία δε γίνεται να αλλάξει).

Ούτε στη Γαλλία θα εφαρμοστούν σοβαρά μέτρα (όπως ο φασιστοειδής νόμος που πέρασε) λόγω πρακτικής αδυναμίας, ούτε θα προχωρήσουν πουθενά αλλού αντίστοιχες πρωτοβουλίες. Και πάντα υπάρχουν αντίμετρα για όλα αυτά. 

Το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα επαναστατικό μέσο που περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα κι έτσι θα συνεχίσει. Αυτός είναι ο πλούτος του - κι επειδή αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα προϊστορικά επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα κάποιων που έμαθαν αλλιώς...ενοχλεί. Αλλά το internet είναι μεγαλύτερο από την κάθε Sony, Columbia, RIAA, BREIN ή ΜPAA.

----------


## johngialips

> Φυσικά στη πιτσιρικαρια της παρέας δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη της.


κανονικά θα έπρεπε γιατί εσύ ασχολήθηκες πρώτος με τους πιτσιρικάδες λέγοντας τους ότι έχουν χαζέψει από το ίντερνετ και το downloading,ότι είναι τζαμπατζίδες και άλλα πολλά και μάλιστα σε πολλά ποστ αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι και αυτούς τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η άποψη σου.

θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλοι όσοι έχουνε λίγο μυαλό πριν κάνουν μια αγορά κάνουνε έναν έλεγχο τιμών και επιλέγουν αυτόν που έχει την καλύτερη τιμή.αυτή την στιγμή τα πειρατικά είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά την αγοράς (δεν είναι τζάμπα γιατί για να τα έχουμε αυτά έχουμε αγοράσει pc,σκληρούς,media players,γρήγορο Internet) και προσωπικά θα αισθανόμουν μεγάλο κορόιδο αν θα πήγαινα να αγοράσω κάτι γνήσιο από την στιγμή που δεν μου προσφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα πειρατικό.φυσικά και υπάρχουν προϊόντα που αξίζει να τα έχεις γνήσια επειδή σου παρέχουν κάτι παραπάνω από τα πειρατικά (πχ παιχνίδια που μπορείς να παίζεις online,σινεμά...).
ακόμα με τα πειρατικά έχω πράγματα τα οποία δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τα αγόραζα είτε λόγο τιμής είτε λόγο απαράδεκτου προϊόντος.
όλα αυτά βέβαια επειδή κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έλεγχο (και δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να μου κάνει) για το τι κάνω εγώ σπίτι μου με την τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή.
αν αλλάξει ο νόμος τότε βλέπουμε.

----------


## Omega9

> Φίλε μου να μάθεις να ζητάς συγνώμη με του έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνεις και μετά να εκφράζεις κα άποψη για το θέμα.




"Συγνώμη";  :ROFL: 

Ε όχι και συγνώμη ρε φίλε, είπαμε. Και δεν βλέπω να σε χαρακτήρισα με άσχημο τρόπο, εκτός αν θεωρείς τον χαρακτηρισμό "Βιντεοκλαμπάς" προσβλητικό. Είναι μια δουλειά κι αυτή.







> Και απορώ με τα παιδιά (Moderator)πως δεν κόψανε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ.



Εδώ βλέπουμε τις πραγματικές διαθέσεις σου. Τα "παιδιά" να κόψουν το ποστ μου. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και αυτά τα "παιδιά" μπορεί να κατεβάζουνε κι αυτοί. Άρα σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα πρόκειται για "παιδιά" αλλά για απλούς τζαμπατζήδες.






> Θέλετε να παραδεχτούμε ότι τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν δεν έχουν λεφτά?
> Ας παραδεχτούμε λοιπόν.


Αυτό είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα που κάνεις προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.





> Από εκεί και πέρα όμως οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν λέγονται τσαμπατζήδες πειρατές και καιροσκόποι?


Και οπορτουνιστές ακόμα μη σου πω. Ναι, από μια άποψη μπορούμε να τους αποκαλέσουμε έτσι. Από την ίδια άποψη που αποκαλεί τον Χριστοφοράκο πχ, κύριο με τα όλα του που κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερος κι ωραίος, μετά από τις πράξεις του. Από την ίδια άποψη που μπορούμε να αποκαλέσουμε του πολιτικούς άρχοντες της χώρας μας οι οποίοι έχουν καταχραστεί δισεκατομμύρια, τους εκλεκτούς πολίτες ανάμεσά μας. 





> Πως πρέπει να τους αποκαλούμε?



Εγώ τους αποκαλώ απλά ανθρώπους, που ζούνε στην ψηφιακή εποχή και εξελίσονται σύμφωνα με αυτήν. Δηλαδή υγιείς ανθρώπους.





> Ποίους παγκοσμιοποιητες πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε για να αποτρέψουμε αυτή τη λαίλαπα?


Τη λαίλαπα;  :ROFL: 

Προσπάθησα να σου εξηγήσω και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα ότι αν εξαιρέσουμε το οικονομικό κομμάτι, η κατάσταση αυτή προάγει όλη την κοινωνία καθώς ανοίγει νέους ορίζοντες και δυνατότητες σε ανθρώπους που δε θα είχαν τα οικονομικά μέσα να το καταφέρουν αλλιώς. Δεν μπορούν τα συμφέροντα να το δουν ως φιλανθρωπία και ως συμβολή στην προσωπική εξέλιξη εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων; Μάλλον όχι, το κέρδος έχει μόνο έναν σκοπό.







> Μήπως και αυτοί ζουν ανάμεσά μας?


Να είσαι σίγουρος..






> Σε ποιον νομίζετε απευθύνεστε?


Έλα ντε. Δε μας είπες ακόμα. Μήπως σε έναν απλό βιντεοκλαμπά; (μη μου πεις ότι σε προσβάλει πάλι ο χαρακτηρισμός!)





> Θα το ξαναπώ λοιπόν.
> Είμαι υπέρ των *μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων* και υπέρμαχος της πολιτικής που υποστηρίζει την άνθιση αυτών. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι το κλειδί ενάντια στην λαίλαπα της παγκοσμιοποίησης και της ολιγαρχίας των ισχυρών. 
> Μακάρι οι *μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις* να μην κλείσουν ποτέ και ο κόσμος να βρίσκει εύκολα δουλεία και να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες του.



Σίγουρα οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις είναι σε άσχημη μοίρα με την έλευση των πολυεθνικών και της οικονομικής παγκοσμιοποίησης. Όταν μιλάμε όμως για βίντεο κλαμπ, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το να μιλάμε για τον μπακάλη της γειτονιάς. Τα βίντεο κλαμπ απλά αναπαράγουν τα προϊόντα των μεγάλων εταιρειών παραγωγής και διακίνησης ταινιών. Οπότε μάλλον μας δουλεύεις. Όταν πχ έχεις μια τεράστια γερμανική αλυσίδα που έρχεται στη γειτονιά και πουλάει γερμανικά προϊόντα και δεν προτιμάς τον μπακάλη της γειτονιάς που πουλάει τα ίδια ντόπια προϊόντα, τότε σκοτώνεις τον μπακάλη και τα ελληνικά προϊόντα.





> Εάν λοιπόν κάτι εναντιώνεται στις επιχείρησης αυτές είμαι και εγώ εναντίων.
> Οπότε αγαπητέ μου η πειρατεία χτυπάει αυτή τι στιγμή τον μικροεπαγγελματία(Video club στην περίπτωσή μας) και όχι την Warner Bros η την Universal.


Αν το βίντεο κλαμπ νοίκιαζε ταινίες που έφτιαχνε το ίδιο, τότε θα είχε κάποια βάση αυτό που λες. Από τη στιγμή που είναι υποκατάστημα της Warner και της Universal, τότε τι μας λες εδώ πέρα.






> Επομένως για σκεφτείτε τελικά ποιος με τις πράξεις του υποστηρίζει τις εταιρίες και το κεφάλαιο, εσείς η εγώ?


Ε, μάλλον ΕΣΥ





> Αγαπητέ Manvol εάν εννοείς το πειρατής και το τσαμπατζής υποτιμητικά νομίζω ότι δεν μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα


Δηλαδή εσύ τα εννοείς ως έπαινο; Τότε που είναι το πρόβλημα;;


Εν κατακλείδι, είναι σκληρή η επιβίωση στην εποχή μας, κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αρνηθεί αυτό. Αλλά η επιβίωση του καθενός προσωπικά με τις επιλογές που κάνει και υλοποιεί δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει τη συνολική εξέλιξη του ανθρώπινου είδους, όπως είναι το ίντερνετ. Ας το πάρουν απόφαση αυτό οι μεγάλοι και μικροί οικονομικοί παράγοντες και μεσάζοντες των μέσω που μπορούν να υπάρξουν και να αποκτηθούν σε ψηφιακή μορφή.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Σε όλη μου την ζωή έχω δει ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ταινίες και σειρές και έχω νοικιάσει πάνω από ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ταινίες (50 περίπου σε Blu Ray), ενώ έχω στην κατοχή μου περίπου 300 DVD. Με απλά λόγια έχω δώσει αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ. 

Οι ταινίες και οι σειρές δεν είναι τσάμπα. Το DVD μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν τσάμπα, αλλά πχ η τριλογία του Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών  έκανε 300 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ δολάρια. Οπότε κάπως πρέπει να βγάλει κέρδος και η επιχείρηση, που να αντικατοπτρίζουν και το ποσό επένδυσης. Καθώς αν δεν βγάζει κέρδος, δεν έχει λόγο να σκάσει 300 εκατομμύρια. Και αν δεν σκάει εκατομμύρια, τότε θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε στο μέλλον τις καλές υπερπαραγωγές που μας αρέσουν (σε όσους αρέσουν).  

Οπότε από αυτά καταλαβαίνεις ότι θέλω και δίνω λεφτά για τις ταινίες σειρές. Αλλά…

Δεν υπάρχουν όλες οι ταινίες και οι σειρές σε DVD ή Blu Ray. Ή υπάρχουν αλλά όχι με Ελληνικούς ή Αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (αν δεν είναι στα Ελληνικά). Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για Ελλάδα, αλλά και για Ευρώπη και γενικά για όλο τον κόσμο. Πχ δεν υπάρχουν Ελληνικές σειρές, τα μπόλικα Anime και ξένες σειρές (καλά δεν το συζητώ για τις μη Αμερικάνικες-Αγγλικές παραγωγές), αλλά ακόμη και ταινίες. 

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν γουστάρουν να δουν και 2ρη φορά κάποια ταινία ή σειρά. Οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να την αγοράσουν και να δώσουν δεκαπλάσια χρήματα??? Πέρα του ότι υπάρχουν και προβλήματα λόγο των περιοχών DVD και Blu Ray για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να τα αγοράζουν από εκτός Ευρώπης. Οπότε θα προτιμήσουν να την νοικιάσουν. Αν όμως δεν είναι διαθέσιμη προς ενοικίαση, όπως συμβαίνει με σχεδόν όλα τα anime αλλά και τις περισσότερες ξένες σειρές και αρκετές ταινίες, τι γίνεται??? 

Ακόμη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γουστάρουν να το δουν σε HD. Και αν δεν είναι διαθέσιμη σε Blu ray, τι γίνεται?? 

Από τα παραπάνω καταλαβαίνεις γιατί πέρα από τους ανθρώπους για τους οποίους μιλάτε που δεν έχουν πατήσει το πόδι τους σε video club, αλλά και από αυτούς που έπαψαν να πατάνε γιατί βρήκαν το τσάμπα, υπάρχουν και άνθρωπου που πατάνε, αλλά λόγο των παραπάνω δεν πατάνε για τα πάντα. 

Μέχρι πριν 10 χρόνια ήμουν μέλος σε ένα video club. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να γίνομαι μέλος και σε άλλα video club, καθώς μερικές φορές το 1 video club δεν είχε διαθέσιμο αυτό που ήθελα. Πριν 3 χρόνια ήμουν μέλος σε 6 video club!!! Μπορώ να σας πω ότι υπήρχαν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ περιπτώσεις που δεν έβρισκα σε κανένα από τα 5 (το 6ο ήταν ένα video club με αυτόματο σύστημα 24/7 και το χρησιμοποίησα μόνο μια φορά. Αργότερα έκλεισε)!!! Ενώ για να μπορώ να βλέπω τα dvd που πρωτοέβγαιναν, έπαιρνα αρκετές φορές την ημέρα τηλ όταν ήταν να έρθουν τα νέα DVD για να τα προλάβω, καθώς μέσα σε 2 ώρες τα βούταγαν. Επίσης παλιά δεν είχαν ουρές στο ταμείο. Τώρα γίνεται χαμός. Δλδ 2-3 φορές δεν έχω κάτσει στην ουρά γιατί ήταν πολύ μεγάλη και έκατσα να κοιτάω παλιές ταινίες μπας και βρω τπτ για να δω άλλη μέρα!!! Μην πω για το παρκάρισμα. Παλιά πάρκαρα απέξω από το video club.Τώρα υπάρχουν φορές που δεν βρίσκω θέση για παρκάρισμα, γιατί παρκάρουν άλλοι πελάτες του video club. Φυσικά υπάρχει και η άλλη πλευρά, όπου πχ επειδή υπήρχαν 3 video club στην ίδια λεωφόρο σε απόσταση μικρότερη του ενός χιλιομέτρου, τα 2 έκλεισαν (δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσα συχνά. Αυτό που έμεινε χρησιμοποιούσα συνέχεια :P). Φυσικά για αυτό δεν φταίει η πειρατεία, αλλά το ότι υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός και για αυτό έκλεισαν τα 2 χειρότερα. 

Ο μεγάλος εχθρός των video club δεν είναι η πειρατεία αλλά οι ISP. Όταν ο ΟΤΕ, Forthnet, HOL κτλ θα προσφέρουν 50, 100 mbit και δεν συμμαζεύετε και θα δίνουν σοβαρά πακέτα με μεγάλο περιεχόμενο από HD ταινίες, τότε θα έχει έρθει η αρχή του τέλους για τα video club. Φυσικά πότε θα έρθει, εξαρτάται από τους ISP. Με τα σημερινά πακέτα τους δεν μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν τα video club.

Τέλος (γιατί βλέπω ότι μου βγήκε μεγάλο), να πω ότι έχω ADSL από το 2003 και το Φεβρουάριο(?) του 2004 είχα πάρει έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό 1ΤΒ με 1.350-1.400 ευρώ. Τώρα το PC μου έχει 12ΤΒ (6x2TB) που τους αγόρασα 1.200 ευρώ + κάτι μικρότερους δίσκους + back up.



ΥΓ: Ελπίζω να σοβαρευτούν και να βγάζουν τα πάντα και σε blu ray και να μην συνεχίσουν τις μλκς όπου υπάρχει το blu ray στην Ελλάδα, αλλά όχι για ενοικίαση. Εδώ υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει στο video club το blu ray, αλλά μόνο για πώληση!!!
ΥΓ2: Ελπίζω να έρθει γρήγορα το VDSL και εδώ και να βγάλει και ο ΟΤΕ κανένα σοβαρό πακέτο VoD, γιατί έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Μην περιμένετε να δώσει σοβαρό περιεχόμενο ο OΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ είτε με VDSL είτε όχι. Η παταγώδης αποτυχία του connex tv τα λέει όλα. Έδωσε ένα σκασμό λεφτά, δεν πλήρωσε σχεδόν τίποτα για τις ταινίες(στο μέλλον θα πρέπει να πληρώνει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ δικαιόματα για μια και μόνο ταινία), και κατάφερε και έκανε μέλη λιγότερα από ένα καλό βιντεοκλάμπ. Αν δεν υλοποιηθεί το fiber to home, δεν θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε σοβαρό περιεχόμενο. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι από φέτος θα αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν ταινίες σε 3D που θα απαιτούν 48fps σε 1080p ανάλυση. Εν ολίγοις αν δεν γίνει κάτι να περιοριστεί το φαινόμενο της πειρατείας μην περιμένεις να δείς σοβαρό περιεχόμενο από τους isp.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Δεν περιμένω να γίνει. Ελπίζω να γίνει. Αν όμως κρίνω από την Forthnet IPTV και τον ΟΤΕ SAT και Hellas SAT, ούτε το 2020 θα δούμε σοβαρό VoD από κάποιον ISP. 
Αυτό που λες για την πειρατεία μου θυμίζει την απάντηση των video clubάδων για τον λόγο που δεν έχουν blu ray στα ράφια τους. "Αν δεν πάρουν οι καταναλωτές blu ray player δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γεμίσουμε τα ράφια μας με blu ray". Φυσικά χωρίς blu ray δισκάκια ο καταναλωτής δεν αγοράζει player. Όπως και χωρίς HD VoD και blu ray ο καταναλωτής δεν έχει λόγο να σταματήσει να κατεβάζει παράνομα. Απλώς οι ISP είναι μλκς και δεν δίνουν σοβαρά πακέτα και μετά τους φταίει η πειρατεία. Αφού οι περισσότεροι και πριν να πάρουν adsl δεν πάταγαν στα video club. Πέρα του ότι όπως προείπα και πριν η κίνηση στα video club έχει ανέβει. Άρα ζήτηση υπάρχει.

----------


## button

άντε πάλι τεράστια  κείμενα  ΡΕ!!!  δεν βαρεθήκατε  να λέτε το ίδιο και το ίδιο πράγμα

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> άντε πάλι τεράστια κείμενα ΡΕ!!! δεν βαρεθήκατε να λέτε το ίδιο και το ίδιο πράγμα


Το 1o μου post ήταν. Εσύ έχεις κάνει σχεδόν το 10% των post σε αυτό το topic (50/551)!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Last_chance

*250,000 χιλιάδες ενεργά μέλη σε ένα ελληνικό site torrent.*Πραγματικά απίστευτο.
Και θυμηθείτε ότι αυτό πάει επί δέκα γιατί όποιος κατεβάζει κάτι το δίνει και σε άλλους 10 να το δουν η και να το ακούσουν και αυτοί.
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάποια εκατομμύρια κόσμου….Στην Ελλαδιτσα των  10 εκ κατοίκων 
Πως περιμένετε μετά οι εταιρίες να κάτσουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια αφού και η κουτσή Μαρία κατεβάζει τζάμπα

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθονται με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια.

1. Δεν βάζουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στα Blu Ray, ενώ η έκδοση σε DVD έχει!!!
2. Δεν διαθέτουν τα Blu Ray για ενοικίαση, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα blu ray διαθέσιμα για αγορά μόνο!!!
3. Διαθέτουν αρκετές ταινίες πρώτα σε Blu Ray στις ΗΠΑ και μετά στους Ελληνικούς (και όχι μόνο) κινηματογράφους!!!  :Laughing: 
4. Δεν διαθέτουν Ελληνικές σειρές σε DVD.
5. Δεν διαθέτουν τις περισσότερες ξένες σειρές σε video club.
6. Δεν διαθέτουν σχεδόν καθόλου anime στην αγορά, ούτα καν στην τηλεόραση.
7. Μερικές ταινίες (και δεν αναφέρομαι για ταινίες που δεν τις ξέρει η μάνα τους. Εκεί δεν το συζητώ καν.) δεν είναι διαθέσιμες για ενοικίαση.

Ας λύσουν τουλάχιστον τα 2 πρώτα προβλήματα που είναι και τα σοβαρότερα και τα πιο εύκολα.


Επιπλέον ξανατονίζω ότι η κίνηση στα video club έχει ανέβει πολύ (τουλάχιστον στο Γαλάτσι που είμαι εγώ) σε σχέση με πριν μια δεκαετία που δεν είχαμε ADSL. Ενώ ξαναλέω ότι οι περισσότεροι που δεν πατούν στα video club, δεν πάταγαν ούτε πριν την έλευση του ADSL και των torrent. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει χασούρα από αυτούς.

----------


## Anasazi

> *250,000 χιλιάδες ενεργά μέλη σε ένα ελληνικό site torrent.*Πραγματικά απίστευτο.
> Και θυμηθείτε ότι αυτό πάει επί δέκα γιατί όποιος κατεβάζει κάτι το δίνει και σε άλλους 10 να το δουν η και να το ακούσουν και αυτοί.
> Μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάποια εκατομμύρια κόσμου….Στην Ελλαδιτσα των  10 εκ κατοίκων 
> Πως περιμένετε μετά οι εταιρίες να κάτσουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια αφού και η κουτσή Μαρία κατεβάζει τζάμπα


Εχεις καποια στοιχεια για το οτι 1 τα δινει σε 10?

Γιατι αν ειναι υποθετικο,κι εγω μπορω να πω οτι ο ενας τα δινει σε 2 (Εγω πχ δε δινω σε κανεναν) και να μην περασουμε ουτε τις 500.000.  :Thinking:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Εχεις καποια στοιχεια για το οτι 1 τα δινει σε 10?
> 
> Γιατι αν ειναι υποθετικο,κι εγω μπορω να πω οτι ο ενας τα δινει σε 2 (Εγω πχ δε δινω σε κανεναν) και να μην περασουμε ουτε τις 500.000.


Γιατί έχει κάποια στοιχεία που λένε ότι οι 250,000 είναι ενεργοί χρήστες??? Ή ότι είναι Ελλάδα??? Ή ότι κατεβάζουν υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμο στην αγορά??? Ή ότι δεν έχουν νόμιμα το υλικό???

----------


## Last_chance

> Γιατί έχει κάποια στοιχεία που λένε ότι οι 250,000 είναι ενεργοί χρήστες??? Ή ότι είναι Ελλάδα??? Ή ότι κατεβάζουν υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμο στην αγορά??? Ή ότι δεν έχουν νόμιμα το υλικό???



Λες να τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου για να κάνω εντύπωση?

(Δες το link που παρέθεσα στο post για τον νόμο των τριών χτυπημάτων στη Γαλλία )


Τι συζητάμε τώρα.? Οι αριθμοί δεν επιδέχονται  υποκειμενικής ανάλυσης μιλούν από μόνοι τους.


Παλικάρι μου μιλάμε ότι το traffic έπεσε  κατά 50% και η επισκεψιμοτητα στο νετ γενικά κατά 30% σε όλη την Ελλάδα και αυτό μόλις «έπεσαν»κάποια ελληνικά site με torrents.
Μπορείς να διανοηθείς τι σημαίνει το 50%?Μιλαμε για χιλιάδες εάν όχι εκατομμύρια χρήστες. Οι μισοί που επισκέπτονται το νετ απλά το κάνουν για να κατεβάσουν κάτι.
Δηλαδή εάν απαγορευτεί γενικά το traffic στην χώρα μας η επισκεψιμοτητα μπορεί να πέσει και κάτω από 50 ίσως και 60%.  :Wounded: 


Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το πώς χρησιμοποιείται  το νετ γενικά και ομολογώ ότι εξεπλάγην μόλις διάβασα αυτά του νούμερα  :Shocked: 

Από αυτό φαίνεται η γύμνια της Ελλάδας που δεν παράγει απολύτως τίποτε και όλοι έχουν επιδοθεί στο νέο και προσοδοφόρο άθλημα του downloading.

Από αυτό φαίνεται επίσης ότι η νέα τεχνολογία και το internet είναι ακόμη σε νηπιακό στάδιο στην Ελλάδα αφού όπως προκύπτει περίπου ένα 20% το χρησιμοποιεί για επιχειρηματικούς και άλλους σκοπούς…

----------


## Theodore41

Γιατι σου κανει εντυπωση αυτο;Αμα ρωταγες κανεναν καθηγητη,θα σου ελεγε οτι η πλειοψηφια των μαθητων,ειναι κατω του μετριου,και δεν ανοιγει βιβλιο,εκτος και αν τους σημαδευουν με πιστολι.
Πως θελεις λοιπον,να κανουν κατι αλλο αυτοι οι ανθρωποι τωρα,με τον υπολογιστη και το Ινερνετ;
Οχι οτι δε θελουν.Απλως δεν μπορουν.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Δεν βρήκα τπτ που να απαντάει στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα. Αν θες κάνε ένα copy paste. Αλλά δεν θα απαντάει έτσι και αλλιώς. Γιατί:
1. Άλλο εγγεγραμμένοι και άλλο ενεργοί χρήστες
2. Από τους 250,000 αρκετοί θα είναι και από το εξωτερικό.
3. Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι όλα που έχουν εκεί είναι διαθέσιμα για αγορά. πχ οι Ελληνικές σειρές δεν είναι.
4. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει αν κάποιοι έχουν νόμιμα αγορασμένο το υλικό που κατεβάζουν.


Φυσικό είναι να έπεσε η εγχώρια κίνηση internet αφού το downloading είναι που κάνει το traffic και όχι το browsing. Aυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι πλειοψηφία αυτών που κατεβάζει χωρίς να πατάει στα video club, δεν θα πάταγε έτσι και αλλιώς. Και ούτε αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι περισσότερα άτομα πηγαίνουν στα video club από ότι πριν 10+ χρόνια. Και ούτε αυτό αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι εταιρίες απλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται αν τα προϊόντα που διαθέτουν στην αγορά είναι υποδεέστερα (αν φυσικά είναι διαθέσιμα στην αγορά :P) από τα τσαμπέ στο internet. 
Οπότε για πιο λόγο να μην δει κάποιος μια σειρά ή ένα anime το οποίο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε DVD ή Blu Ray??? Ή για πιο λόγο να πληρώσει για να αγοράσει ένα Blu Ray ή ένα DVD αν θέλει να δει την ταινία μόνο μια φορά??? Ή για πιο λόγο να ενοικιάσει ένα DVD αν η ταινία ή η σειρά είναι διαθέσιμη σε HD???

----------


## stelios4711

> Παλικάρι μου μιλάμε ότι το traffic έπεσε  κατά 50% και η επισκεψιμοτητα στο νετ γενικά κατά 30% σε όλη την Ελλάδα και αυτό μόλις «έπεσαν»κάποια ελληνικά site με torrents.


Εντελώς όμως συμπτωματικά τα site αυτά έπεσαν τον Δεκέμβριο 
Και τον Δεκέμβριο είναι γιορτές, είναι και οι άδειες 
Και τον Δεκέμβριο μετακινείται ο κόσμος πάει ταξίδια, πάει στην αγορά, βγαίνει έξω με φίλους ή μαζεύονται πολλοί φίλοι σε ένα σπίτι, ενίοτε έρχονται και συγγενείς από εξωτερικό ή από το χωριό 
Εννοείται ότι θα πέσει η κίνηση στο internet αυτές τις μέρες όπως εννοείται ότι θα μπουκώσουν οι κυψέλες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυτή την εποχή γιατί όλοι θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν με κάποιον και να πουν χρόνια πολλά. 
Δηλαδή αν δούμε αυξημένες κλήσεις σε κινητά αυτό το διάστημα θα βγάλουμε το συμπέρασμα οτι αυτό οφείλεται στο φτηνό πακέτο κλήσεων που λανσάρισε πριν τις γιορτές η τάδε κινητή τηλεφωνία;
Ας δούμε το traffic του Ιανουαρίου και του Φεβρουαρίου και αν δεν επανέλθει στα πριν Δεκεμβρίου επίπεδα τότε θα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα και να πούμε πού πραγματικά οφείλεται αυτή η μείωση 
Μάντεψε όμως .... τον Φεβρουάριο η κίνηση θα επανέλθει στα ίδια και μπορεί να είναι και περισσότερη

----------


## dfk_7677

Χωρίς p2p αυτό αποκλείεται. Δικιά μου άποψη ότι περισσότερο από τις εταιρίες της βιομηχανίας ταινιών και μουσικής, χάνουν αυτές των τηλεπικοινωνιών με το παράνομο downloading. Και αυτό γιατί όπως υποστηρίζουν πολλοί αυτός που κατεβάζει παράνομα, σε πολυ μικρό ποσοστό θα δαπανούσε χρήματα για να αγοράσει το προϊόν που κατέβασε.

Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στατιστικά της ελληνικής κίνησης (GR-IX+AIX) μετά το κλείσιμο των γνωστών site και κατά την περίοδο τον εορτών η κίνησε έπεσε στο 30-35%, ενώ τώρα που δεν είμαστε πλέον σε περίοδο εορτών είναι στο 50%. Υπόψιν ότι επειδή έκλεισαν μερικά site, δεν "απαγορεύθηκε" εντελώς η παράνομη εγχώρια κίνηση, απλά μειώθηκε σε σημαντικό βαθμό.

Δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα, που δε φοβόμαστε κανένα νόμο, η διακίνηση δεδομένων που παραβιάζει νόμους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αποτελεί χωρίς υπερβολή το 70%-80% της συνολικής (εγχώριας+εξωτερικού).

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω ότι οι πάροχοι χάνουν τόσο πολύ από αυτό. Μια από τις σημαντικότερες σχετικά ανελαστικές δαπάνες τους, αυτή της διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό, επιβαρύνεται σε σημαντικό ποσοστό από την παραπάνω παράνομη διακίνηση.

----------


## Anasazi

> Χωρίς p2p αυτό αποκλείεται. Δικιά μου άποψη ότι περισσότερο από τις εταιρίες της βιομηχανίας ταινιών και μουσικής, χάνουν αυτές των τηλεπικοινωνιών με το παράνομο downloading. Και αυτό γιατί όπως υποστηρίζουν πολλοί αυτός που κατεβάζει παράνομα, σε πολυ μικρό ποσοστό θα δαπανούσε χρήματα για να αγοράσει το προϊόν που κατέβασε.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στατιστικά της ελληνικής κίνησης (GR-IX+AIX) μετά το κλείσιμο των γνωστών site και κατά την περίοδο τον εορτών η κίνησε έπεσε στο 30-35%, ενώ τώρα που δεν είμαστε πλέον σε περίοδο εορτών είναι στο 50%. Υπόψιν ότι επειδή έκλεισαν μερικά site, δεν "απαγορεύθηκε" εντελώς η παράνομη εγχώρια κίνηση, απλά μειώθηκε σε σημαντικό βαθμό.
> 
> Δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα, που δε φοβόμαστε κανένα νόμο, η διακίνηση δεδομένων που παραβιάζει νόμους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αποτελεί χωρίς υπερβολή το 70%-80% της συνολικής (εγχώριας+εξωτερικού).
> 
> Γι' αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω ότι οι πάροχοι χάνουν τόσο πολύ από αυτό. Μια από τις σημαντικότερες σχετικά ανελαστικές δαπάνες τους, αυτή της διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό, επιβαρύνεται σε σημαντικό ποσοστό από την παραπάνω παράνομη διακίνηση.


Αντίστοιχα όμως όταν ο κόσμος ενημερωθεί για αυτό τον τομέα και ανακαλύψει τα ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ sites που υπάρχουν (Το site από το οποίο κατεβάζω υποτίτλους είναι σταθερό εδώ και 2 χρόνια,νομίζω) όχι απλά δεν θα επηρρεάζεται το traffic,αλλά δεν θα αναφέρεται καν ότι έκλεισε κάποιο site.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μια απο τα ιδια και εγω (σταθερα για πολλα χρονια τωρα) απο οπου κατεβαζω (ελλαδα και εξωτερικο)

----------


## Last_chance

> Δεν βρήκα τπτ που να απαντάει στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα. Αν θες κάνε ένα copy paste. Αλλά δεν θα απαντάει έτσι και αλλιώς. Γιατί:
> 1. Άλλο εγγεγραμμένοι και άλλο ενεργοί χρήστες
> 2. Από τους 250,000 αρκετοί θα είναι και από το εξωτερικό.
> 3. Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι όλα που έχουν εκεί είναι διαθέσιμα για αγορά. πχ οι Ελληνικές σειρές δεν είναι.
> 4. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει αν κάποιοι έχουν νόμιμα αγορασμένο το υλικό που κατεβάζουν.
> 
> 
> Φυσικό είναι να έπεσε η εγχώρια κίνηση internet αφού το downloading είναι που κάνει το traffic και όχι το browsing. Aυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι πλειοψηφία αυτών που κατεβάζει χωρίς να πατάει στα video club, δεν θα πάταγε έτσι και αλλιώς. Και ούτε αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι περισσότερα άτομα πηγαίνουν στα video club από ότι πριν 10+ χρόνια. Και ούτε αυτό αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι εταιρίες απλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται αν τα προϊόντα που διαθέτουν στην αγορά είναι υποδεέστερα (αν φυσικά είναι διαθέσιμα στην αγορά :P) από τα τσαμπέ στο internet. 
> Οπότε για πιο λόγο να μην δει κάποιος μια σειρά ή ένα anime το οποίο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε DVD ή Blu Ray??? Ή για πιο λόγο να πληρώσει για να αγοράσει ένα Blu Ray ή ένα DVD αν θέλει να δει την ταινία μόνο μια φορά??? Ή για πιο λόγο να ενοικιάσει ένα DVD αν η ταινία ή η σειρά είναι διαθέσιμη σε HD???




Αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν απολύτως καμία σημασία.
Εδώ «κατεβαίνουν» κέρατα και εσύ μιλάς για blu-ray και HD.

Μιλάς για εάν είναι 250χιλ και πόσοι από αυτούς είναι από εξωτερικό?
Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα? Το νούμερο είναι τεράστιο όπως και να το δεις.
Με παρωπίδες χωρίς παρωπίδες με γυαλιά με 3d γυαλιά με φακούς επαφής όπως και να το δεις το νούμερο δεν «παίζεται.»  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως σου λεω φιλε μου οτι αυτοι που αναφερεσαι (οσοι και να ειναι) ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ μαλλον απο που να κατεβαζουν και κανουν οτι καποιοι καποτε τους το ειπαν (ξερεις ποσαααα υπαρχουν εδω και χρονιααα.)

διοτι οσοι ξερουν το αθλημα καλα ξερουν εδω και χρονια να κατεβαζουν ανενοχλητα απο ελλαδα-εξωτερικο και χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Εγώ σου λέω ότι αν αφαιρέσεις τους ανενεργούς, τους χρήστες από το εξωτερικό, αυτούς που κατεβάζουν πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο και αυτούς που έχουν νόμιμα αυτά που κατεβάζουν, τότε μιλάμε για λιγότερους από 100,000 χρήστες. Σκέψου ότι ούτε 10,000 υπογραφές δεν μάζεψαν στο facebook.
Εσύ από την άλλη μας λες ότι οι 250,000 είναι ενεργοί και δίνουν υλικό σε άλλους 10 και άρα εκατομμύρια έλληνες προμηθεύονταν υλικό από 1 site. Και αφού κυρίως τέτοια site έχουν μέλη νεαρούς άντρες και αγόρια, μας λες ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι νεαροί άνρτες και τα αγόρια στην Ελλάδα προμηθεύονταν υλικό από 1 site!!! Δλδ με απλά λόγια αν κάνουμε ένα poll εδώ μόνο για την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ανθρώπων, θα πρέπει σχεδόν όλοι είτε να ήμασταν μέλη, είτε να γνωρίζουμε και να έχουμε προμηθευτεί υλικό από άτομο που είναι μέλος!!! Αμφιβάλλω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ πάντως δεν ήμουν μέλος και ούτε γνωρίζω κάποιον που να ήταν.


Αλλά τέσπα. Δεν απαντάς και στα άλλα που έγραψα??? 
1. Πρέπει να μην βλέπουμε πράγματα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στην αγορά ενώ είναι στο internet??? 
2. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για ενοικίαση, αλλά μόνο για αγορά και σε τιμή πολλαπλάσιας από ότι αν τις νοικιάσεις, όταν εμείς έχουμε σκοπό να τα δούμε μια φορά???
3. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα από το εξωτερικό όταν δεν υπάρχουν Ελληνική υπότιτλοι και εμείς δυσκολευόμαστε ή δεν γνωρίζουμε αγγλικά και μπορούμε να το κατεβάσουμε με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους???
4. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα από το εξωτερικό όταν δεν υπάρχουν καν Αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι και εμείς δεν παίζουμε στα δαχτυλάκια μας τα Αγγλικά για να καταλαβαίνουμε τα πάντα ακόμη και ας ξέρουμε Αγγλικά, ενώ στο internet υπάρχουν Αγγλική ή Ελληνική υπότιτλοι???
5. Πρέπει να νοικιάζουμε DVD όταν βρίσκουμε το ίδιο πράγμα στο internet σε HD???
6. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι για μια εταιρία να βάλει υποτίτλους, αφού ήδη υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι στην DVD έκδοση???
7. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να διατίθενται blu ray για ενοικίαση στα video club, αφού ήδη είναι διαθέσιμα στα καταστήματα και video club για αγορά???

----------


## Last_chance

> Εγώ σου λέω ότι αν αφαιρέσεις τους ανενεργούς, τους χρήστες από το εξωτερικό, αυτούς που κατεβάζουν πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο και αυτούς που έχουν νόμιμα αυτά που κατεβάζουν, τότε μιλάμε για λιγότερους από 100,000 χρήστες. Σκέψου ότι ούτε 10,000 υπογραφές δεν μάζεψαν στο facebook.
> Εσύ από την άλλη μας λες ότι οι 250,000 είναι ενεργοί και δίνουν υλικό σε άλλους 10 και άρα εκατομμύρια έλληνες προμηθεύονταν υλικό από 1 site. Και αφού κυρίως τέτοια site έχουν μέλη νεαρούς άντρες και αγόρια, μας λες ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι νεαροί άνρτες και τα αγόρια στην Ελλάδα προμηθεύονταν υλικό από 1 site!!! Δλδ με απλά λόγια αν κάνουμε ένα poll εδώ μόνο για την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ανθρώπων, θα πρέπει σχεδόν όλοι είτε να ήμασταν μέλη, είτε να γνωρίζουμε και να έχουμε προμηθευτεί υλικό από άτομο που είναι μέλος!!! Αμφιβάλλω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ πάντως δεν ήμουν μέλος και ούτε γνωρίζω κάποιον που να ήταν.
> 
> 
> Αλλά τέσπα. Δεν απαντάς και στα άλλα που έγραψα??? 
> 1. Πρέπει να μην βλέπουμε πράγματα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στην αγορά ενώ είναι στο internet??? 
> 2. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για ενοικίαση, αλλά μόνο για αγορά και σε τιμή πολλαπλάσιας από ότι αν τις νοικιάσεις, όταν εμείς έχουμε σκοπό να τα δούμε μια φορά???
> 3. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα από το εξωτερικό όταν δεν υπάρχουν Ελληνική υπότιτλοι και εμείς δυσκολευόμαστε ή δεν γνωρίζουμε αγγλικά και μπορούμε να το κατεβάσουμε με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους???
> 4. Πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πράγματα από το εξωτερικό όταν δεν υπάρχουν καν Αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι και εμείς δεν παίζουμε στα δαχτυλάκια μας τα Αγγλικά για να καταλαβαίνουμε τα πάντα ακόμη και ας ξέρουμε Αγγλικά, ενώ στο internet υπάρχουν Αγγλική ή Ελληνική υπότιτλοι???
> ...




Επαναλαμβάνομαι και δεν μου αρέσει.
Το συγκεκριμένο site είχε 250 χιλ ενεργά μέλη με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό….
Οι λεπτομέρειες που αναφέρεις δεν με πολυενδιαφερουν όπως δεν ενδιαφέρουν και όλο αυτό τον κόσμο που κατεβάζει τα *κέρατα* του.
Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη….  

Αυτά που αναφέρεις παρακάτω είναι βεβαίως πολύ σωστά και βεβαίως πρέπει να διεκδικείς πράγματα τα οποία οι ελληνικές εταιρίες (επειδή έτσι τους κάπνισε)δεν φέρνουν προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό αλλά το να τα κατεβάζουμε τζάμπα από το internet δεν είναι απάντηση ότι επειδή δεν το έχω εδώ άρα πρέπει και να το πειρατέψω. Υπάρχουν site που μπορείς να το αγοράσεις εξάλλου.
Πολλά πράγματα κυκλοφορούν έξω και δεν τα έχουμε εμείς εδώ.
Τους πολλούς όμως και αυτό τονίζω τους πολλούς ότι έχει τιμή επάνω είναι ακριβό γιατί δεν είναι τζάμπα….

Ωστόσο μην αναλωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας σε τέτοιου είδους διαπιστώσεις γιατί μπορεί εσύ και μερικοί ακόμη να είστε ψαγμένοι με το θέμα του Internet κτλ όμως η κουτσή Μαρία δεν είναι, επομένως, η *ασυδοσία* είναι τελικά αυτή που θα στερήσει και από τους συνειδητοποιημένους χρήστες του internet τα «προνόμια» που είχαν μέχρι τώρα

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ καλά τις 7 ερωτήσεις μου και απάντησέ μου ΜΟΝΟ με ένα "ΝΑΙ" ή ένα "ΟΧΙ". Ακόμη κράτα στο μυαλό σου ότι μιλάω για την ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ αγορά και όχι την Ελληνική αγορά. Δλδ όταν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά, εννοώ ότι δεν μπορείς να το αγοράσεις ή να το νοικιάσεις και ας θέλεις.

Ο Μήτσος, ο Βαγγέλης και ο Αντρέας δεν μου στερούν τα προνόμια, γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα πλήρωναν να δουν την ταινία. Οπότε δεν με νοιάζει που αντί να μην την δουν, έκατσαν και την είδαν τσάμπα. Εξάλλου η ζήτηση στα video club έχει ανέβει. Όλο και περισσότεροι έχουν home cinema με μεγάλες LCD και προτζέκτορες. 
Τα "προνόμια" μας τα χάνουμε από τις εταιρίες. Παλιά ή θα νοίκιαζες το DVD ή θα κατέβαζες την ταινία από το internet με ίδια ή χαμηλότερη ποιότητα από το video club . Τώρα συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Ή το κατεβάζεις τσάμπα ή νοικιάζεις την ταινία στην ίδια ή σε χαμηλότερη ποιότητα (DVD)!!!

----------


## Anasazi

Αντε,πότε θα αναγγελθούν αυτά τα μέτρα??

Με έχει φάει η αγωνία ! ! ! 

Αν είναι να στείλω πίσω τους σκληρούς μου!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tolis_01

Δεν φαντάζεστε πόσοι νομίζουν πως δεν υπάρχει άλλο site για να κατεβάσουν τώρα που έκλεισε το γνωστό. Έχουν και groupάκι στο facebook για να κλαίγονται  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως με τα ΤΒ σε εξωτερικους/εσωτερικους δισκους θα κανω οτι εκανα εδω και χρονια.

αγορα οτι αξιζει κατα την γνωμη μου τα ευρωπουλα του
κατεβασμα οτι δεν αξιζει κατα την γνωμη μου τα ευρωπουλα του και εννοειτε οτι αν ειναι παντελως αχρηστο διαγραφη και πεταμα στο καλαθι των αχρηστων.

δεν με ενδιαφερει κανενας νομος διοτι δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα ουτε σε εμενα ουτε στις πηγες που εχω.

αν ποτε γινει κατι απλα θα παψω να χρησιμοποιω συνδεση ιντερνετ (8αρα) απο το σπιτι η θα την κανω 1-2.

οπως εχω παψει να πηγαινω σε κινηματογραφους και σε μαγαζια VIDEO/DVD CLUB για τους γνωστους λογους ετσι θα παψω να χρησιμοποιω και το διαδικτυο.

παντως περα απο την πλακα θα συμφωνησω με τους παραπανω φιλους οτι η πλειοψηφια χρηστων που ασχολουνται με το αθλημα του κατεβαζω ολο το διαδικτυο (δεν ειναι καλα ενημερωμενοι για τις πηγες που υπαρχουν σε ελλαδα αλλα και εξωτερικο) αλλα ξερουν ενα-δυο-τρια γνωστα και αν κλεισουν (που συνηθως ετσι γινετε τοτε κλαινε)

----------


## Last_chance

Παιδιά μιλάμε για πολύ λαό…Το λέτε λες και πρόκειται για καμιά ντουζίνα ανθρώπους. Σκεφτείτε το λίγο ότι αυτό που έγινε είναι απλά ένα πταίσμα….
Εάν ακουστεί(όχι να γίνει στην πραγματικότητα)καμία σύλληψη χρήστη του internet που έκανε downloading από τέτοια site τότε να δεις γέλιο….Η μισή Ελλάδα θα ξεχάσει τη λέξη Internet όχι να κατεβάσει κιόλας.
Τέτοιοι χεστ…ς  ρε γμτ…

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Σχεδόν τπτ από αυτά που κατεβαίνουν δεν θα τα πλήρωνε ο downloader για να τα δει. Μόνος σου λες ότι το downloading είναι άθλημα και κατεβάζουν ΤΒ και δεν τα βλέπουν. Άρα...
Οι εταιρίες κωλώνουν να κάνουν μαζικές μηνύσεις. Πρώτον δεν έχουν λόγο αφού κερδίζουν μπόλικα και δεύτερον αν γίνουν μαζικές μηνύσεις, τότε αντί για 1 εκ άνθρωποι που ήταν στον δρόμο για τις ταυτότητες, θα δεις 10 εκ. Γιατί και ο γεράκος θα έχει κάποιον εγγονό και ο άλλος θα έχει κάποιον ανιψιό, κάποιον ξάδερφο, κάποιον φίλο και πάει λέγοντας. Και φυσικά αυτό δεν θα είναι καθόλου καλό για το μέλλον των εταιριών. Άρα με απλά λόγια δεν μας κάνουν χάρη οι εταιρίες. Εμείς που τις πληρώνουμε τους κάνουμε χάρη. Αν γουστάρουμε δεν τις πληρώνουμε.

----------


## Andreaslar

@ Last_Chance

Είπες...:

250.000χ10=2.500.000

Η εν λόγω σελίδα είναι κλειστή ώς τώρα (σχεδόν 1 μήνα)

Μπορείς να μου πεις τι ποσοστό αυξησης πελατών υπάρχει στα videoclub ? Θυμήσου, είπες για 2,500,000 κόσμο...


Για να τελειώσω, αυτοι οι 2,500,000 (250.00χ10) που ανέφερες ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να πάνε στα VideoClub διότι πολύ απλά, τα VideoClub *ΔΕΝ* έχουνε το υλικό που ζητάνε αυτοί οι χρήστες...

----------


## Anasazi

> Παιδιά μιλάμε για πολύ λαό…Το λέτε λες και πρόκειται για καμιά ντουζίνα ανθρώπους. Σκεφτείτε το λίγο ότι αυτό που έγινε είναι απλά ένα πταίσμα….
> *Εάν ακουστεί(όχι να γίνει στην πραγματικότητα)καμία σύλληψη χρήστη του internet που έκανε downloading από τέτοια site τότε να δεις γέλιο….Η μισή Ελλάδα θα ξεχάσει τη λέξη Internet όχι να κατεβάσει κιόλας.
> Τέτοιοι χεστ…ς  ρε γμτ…*


Τώρα μιλάς σοβαρά ή κάνεις πλάκα?  :Smile: 

Διότι αν μιλάς σοβαρά και αποκαλείς έτσι κάποιον που δε θέλει να μπει φυλακή...να ξέρω να προσαρμόσω το ύφος μου αναλόγως!!

----------


## Theodore41

> Παιδιά μιλάμε για πολύ λαό…Το λέτε λες και πρόκειται για καμιά ντουζίνα ανθρώπους. Σκεφτείτε το λίγο ότι αυτό που έγινε είναι απλά ένα πταίσμα….
> Εάν ακουστεί(όχι να γίνει στην πραγματικότητα)καμία σύλληψη χρήστη του internet που έκανε downloading από τέτοια site τότε να δεις γέλιο….Η μισή Ελλάδα θα ξεχάσει τη λέξη Internet όχι να κατεβάσει κιόλας.
> Τέτοιοι χεστ…ς  ρε γμτ…


Εγω,αφου συμφωνησω στο τελευταιο,θα σου πω το εξης.
Στα διαφορα sites που γραφω,βγαινουν διαφοροι και γκρινιαζουν για το ενα και για το αλλο,σε σχεση με την πολιτικη κατασταση,και τοτε εγω τους λεω,γιατι δεν τα γραφετε απ ευθειας στους πολιτικους που εμπλεκονται στο ενα η στο αλλο;
Εγω,αυτο κανω,συνεχεια,και αισθανομαι οτι κανω ο,τι μπορω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
Απο ο,τι ξερω ομως,κανεις απο οσους εχουν διαβασει τα γραφομενα μου,δεν το εχουν μιμηθει,γιατι θα το εγραφαν σιγουρα.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι,οτι απλως φοβουνται να γραψουν τη γνωμη τους,κανοντας κριτικη,με το ονομα τους φαρδυ πλατυ.
Ειναι δουλοι,φοβιλοι και ...θέστες,γι αυτο και δεν ελπιζω σε τιποτα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Εγω,αφου συμφωνησω στο τελευταιο,θα σου πω το εξης.
> Στα διαφορα sites που γραφω,βγαινουν διαφοροι και γκρινιαζουν για το ενα και για το αλλο,σε σχεση με την πολιτικη κατασταση,και τοτε εγω τους λεω,γιατι δεν τα γραφετε απ ευθειας στους πολιτικους που εμπλεκονται στο ενα η στο αλλο;
> Εγω,αυτο κανω,συνεχεια,και αισθανομαι οτι κανω ο,τι μπορω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
> Απο ο,τι ξερω ομως,κανεις απο οσους εχουν διαβασει τα γραφομενα μου,δεν το εχουν μιμηθει,γιατι θα το εγραφαν σιγουρα.
> Η γνωμη μου ειναι,οτι απλως φοβουνται να γραψουν τη γνωμη τους,κανοντας κριτικη,με το ονομα τους φαρδυ πλατυ.
> Ειναι δουλοι,φοβιλοι και ...θέστες,γι αυτο και δεν ελπιζω σε τιποτα.


Αν σου ελεγα οτι αν στειλεις mail σε πολιτικους θα μπεις φυλακη,θα το εκανες?

Γιατι αυτο το πραγμα ειπε ο Last_Chance!!

Και χαρακτηριζει κιολας οσους δε θα ηθελαν να μπουν φυλακη!

----------


## Theodore41

Ποτε το ειπε;

----------


## valdazzar

το μου... της μανας σαςς κυριε υπουργε. Αντε φτιαξτε την οικονομια την ανεργια και τα εθνικα θεματα παλιολαμογια

----------


## kostas_1966

> Nα πανε να πνιγουν στο κρατος και στις εταιρειες.  Εγω κατεβαζω εδω και χρονια και θα συνεχισω να κατεβαζω, τους εχω χεσμενους και αυτους και τα πνευματικα τους δικαιωματα. Επιλεγω εγω το τι θα αγορασω απο μαγαζια (ψδ με ελληνικα ροκ συγκροτηματα και καμια διανομη του linux (mandriva , opensuse κτλ, για να ενισχυσω οσους θελω εγω), ετσι απλα.
> Παω να κατεβασω το avatar, 
> 
> αντε να φευγω τωρα, ειναι η ωρα και ισως σας ξαναδω, αντιο   (παυλος σιδηροπουλος).


Σωστοςς!
"...Εχε το νου σου στο παιδι,κλεισε την πορτα με κλειδι..." ΠΑΥΛΑΡΑΣ.




> Το φπα που θα κερδισει το κρατος ( σιγα μην παει ο κοσμος να αγορασει τις μπουρδες τους με 20 κ 50 ευρω αυτοι που κατεβαζουν γιατι το χρειαζοντε θα το βρουν με 3- 5 ευρω αντιγραμενο) θα το χασει 10 πλασιο απο το νεκρωμα της αγορας υπολογιστων και λοιπων περιφεριακων adsl γραμμων κλπ.


Ετσι.Και θα ανθισει παλι η μαυρη αγορα με τους Νιγηριανους με τα cd.
Εναν θα πιανουν,δεκα θα ξεφυτρωνουν.

Κατα τα λοιπα,οταν μας γεμιζουν οι εφημεριδες με 2-3 ντιβιντιά σε καθε φυλλαδα ειναι καλως καμωμενο.Μας πλημμυρισε ο ομιλος λαμπρακη,μπομπολα κλπ με ταινιες.Ταινιες που το videoclub τις αποδιδει με 19% φπα ενω οι εκδοτες των εφημεριδων αποδιδουν ο,τι επιθυμουν.Εχουνε πληρωσει δικαιωματα αυτοι;
Ο Τεγοπουλος απο την αλλη -και οχι μονο αυτος- γεμισε την αγορα με βιβλια.Μεγαλα,γνωστα εργα εντελως δωρεαν με την κυριακατικη ελευθεροτυπια.Εκει δεν υπαρχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα.Ακομα και τα σταυρολεξα-τα καλοκαιρια και οχι μονο- εχουν μεσα τους κι ενα βιβλιο.Βλεπεις Ντοστογιεφσκι,Καφκα κλπ με 1-1,50 € απο εκδοσεις ελευθεροτυπια.Και ο φουκαρας ο εκδοτικος οικος περιμενει να το πουλησει στη δεκαπλασια τιμη,ανισος ο αγωνας.

Αλλά εμεις δεν μασαμε.
Λεμε οχι στους γκολντενμπόϋδες.
Τα ρεστα στην υπογραφη μου.

----------


## karavagos

Για όποιον έχει όρεξη για ανάγνωση...

Preserving the Open Internet - Broadband Industry Practices



> Specifically, we propose that all providers of broadband Internet access service must comply with the following four rules:
> *1*. _Subject to reasonable network management, a provider of broadband Internet access service may not prevent any of its users from sending or receiving the lawful content of the user’s choice over the Internet._
> *2*. _Subject to reasonable network management, a provider of broadband Internet access service may not prevent any of its users from running the lawful applications or using the lawful services of the user’s choice._
> *3*. _Subject to reasonable network management, a provider of broadband Internet access service may not prevent any of its users from connecting to and using on its network the user’s choice of lawful devices that do not harm the network._
> *4*. _Subject to reasonable network management, a provider of broadband Internet access service may not deprive any of its users of the user’s entitlement to competition among network providers, application providers, service providers, and content providers._
> 
> Based on the record 227 we propose a general rule prohibiting a broadband Internet access service provider from discriminating against, or in favor of, any content, application, or service, subject to reasonable network management. More specifically we propose the following new rule:
> *5*. _Subject to reasonable network management, a provider of broadband Internet access service must treat lawful content, applications, and services in a nondiscriminatory manner._
> 
> ...


Η χτεσινή απάντηση της RIAA



> ISPs are in a unique position to limit online theft.  They control the facilities over which infringement takes place and are singularly  positioned to address it at the source.  Without ISP participation, it is extremely difficult to develop an effective prevention approach.  We thus urge the Commission to adopt rules that not only allow ISPs to address online theft, but actively encourage their efforts to do so.  Crucial to this project, the Commission must ensure that its Open Internet rules do not have a chilling effect on such efforts.


Η χτεσινή απάντηση κάποιων ομάδων



> A. The proposed regulations do not protect unlawful content, and thus there is no need for an exception for copyright enforcement or unlawful content.
> B. Any exception for reasonable network management should be limited to practices
> designed to ensure the proper technical functioning of the network.
> C. The risks to lawful content and activities from overbroad copyright enforcement
> mechanisms are real.
> D. There are many existing alternatives for addressing copyright infringement and
> unlawful content that do not impact this proceeding.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παιδιά μιλάμε για πολύ λαό…Το λέτε λες και πρόκειται για καμιά ντουζίνα ανθρώπους. Σκεφτείτε το λίγο ότι αυτό που έγινε είναι απλά ένα πταίσμα….
> Εάν ακουστεί(όχι να γίνει στην πραγματικότητα)καμία σύλληψη χρήστη του internet που έκανε downloading από τέτοια site τότε να δεις γέλιο….Η μισή Ελλάδα θα ξεχάσει τη λέξη Internet όχι να κατεβάσει κιόλας.
> Τέτοιοι χεστ…ς ρε γμτ…


εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι αυτο που λες. 
αν ποτε γινει αυτο που λες να ξερεις οτι εγω θα συνεχισω να κανω αυτο που κανω τωρα οποιος θελει ας ερθει να με συλλαβει.
το τι θα κανει η μιση ελλαδα δεν με νοιαζει (προσωπικα μακαρι να σταματησει για να παιζω και κανενα παιχνιδι στο διαδικτυο με χαμηλο ping)

----------


## uncharted

> *250,000 χιλιάδες ενεργά μέλη σε ένα ελληνικό site torrent.*Πραγματικά απίστευτο.
> Και θυμηθείτε ότι αυτό πάει επί δέκα γιατί όποιος κατεβάζει κάτι το δίνει και σε άλλους 10 να το δουν η και να το ακούσουν και αυτοί.
> Μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάποια εκατομμύρια κόσμου….Στην Ελλαδιτσα των  10 εκ κατοίκων 
> Πως περιμένετε μετά οι εταιρίες να κάτσουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια αφού και η κουτσή Μαρία κατεβάζει τζάμπα


φοβερο συμπερασμα  :Clap: 
στην ελλαδιτσα της ADSL2+ 24/1 Mbps down/up, καποιος που κατεβαζει 10GB, ανεβαζει 100GB? μα πως γινεται αυτο?  :Thinking: οταν ολοι λεμε οτι ο ελληνας δεν seedαρει αρκετα? μας δουλευεις???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

τουλαχιστον αισιοδοξω οτι ο κοσμος που συχναζει σε αυτο το site, ειναι αρκετα ψαγμενος και τεχνοκρατης, ετσι ωστε να μην πιστευει ψεματα και προπαγανδες σαν τα ανωτερω που μας λες...  :Thumb down: 




> Γιατι σου κανει εντυπωση αυτο;Αμα ρωταγες κανεναν καθηγητη,θα σου ελεγε οτι η πλειοψηφια των μαθητων,ειναι κατω του μετριου,και δεν ανοιγει βιβλιο,εκτος και αν τους σημαδευουν με πιστολι.
> Πως θελεις λοιπον,να κανουν κατι αλλο αυτοι οι ανθρωποι τωρα,με τον υπολογιστη και το Ινερνετ;
> Οχι οτι δε θελουν.Απλως δεν μπορουν.


δηλαδη αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να ειναι καποιος ταυτοχρονα ΚΑΙ φιλομαθης ΚΑΙ να κατεβαζει απο το internet?  :Thinking: 

ασε που το traffic στο GR-IX ανεβαινει, παρα το κλεισιμο και θα ισοφαρισει πολυ συντομα (υπαρχουν και ξενοι trackers που δεν τους κλεινει κανεις)




> @ Last_Chance
> 
> Είπες...:
> 
> 250.000χ10=2.500.000
> 
> Η εν λόγω σελίδα είναι κλειστή ώς τώρα (σχεδόν 1 μήνα)
> 
> Μπορείς να μου πεις τι ποσοστό αυξησης πελατών υπάρχει στα videoclub ? Θυμήσου, είπες για 2,500,000 κόσμο...
> ...


καθεσαι και πιστευεις την προπαγανδα του περι εκατομμυριων χρηστων?

στην ελλαδα μονο οι αρκετα ψαγμενοι γνωριζουν περι torrents και λιγοι περισσοτεροι για rapidshare
*σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια*, αλλα για μερικες χιλιαδες μονο

οσοι αμφιβαλλουν, ειτε δεν ζουν στην ελλαδα, ειτε δεν εχουν κοινωνικες συναναστροφες (ευκαιρια να αποκτησουν, μπας και επανελθουν στην πραγματικοτητα!)

----------


## Andreaslar

@roxymovie

ο Last_Chance το είπε ξεκάθαρα, εσύ δεν το κατάλαβες (ή το κατάλαβες όπως σου αρέσει)

Ανέφερε: 250.000 χρήστες ενός συγκεκριμένου site (ΣΩΣΤΟ νούμερο) οι οποίοι κατεβάζουν απο εκεί και μετα το δίνουν σε άλλους 10 (όχι μέσω internet), αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, φίλους,γονείς  κτλ

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι 2500000 οι τελικοί αποδέκτες, αλλά γύρω στο 1000000.. Ξέρω πολλούς που δεν έχουνε καν internet αλλά τα πειρατικά, πειρατικά

To traffic στο GR-IX ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να ανέβει ΑΜΕΣΑ στα επίπεδα που ήτανε πριν κλείσει η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα (εκτός βέβαια ΑΝ (λέμε ΑΝ ) ξανανοίξει πάλι...

Οι Ελληνες που είναι σε άλλες σελίδες ή/και σε σελίδες εξωτερικού, διαμορφώνουν το τρέχον traffic...

----------


## uncharted

> Ανέφερε: 250.000 χρήστες ενός συγκεκριμένου site (ΣΩΣΤΟ νούμερο) οι οποίοι κατεβάζουν απο εκεί και μετα το δίνουν σε άλλους 10 (όχι μέσω internet), αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, φίλους,γονείς  κτλ


με την ιδια λογικη, να υποθεσω οτι ειναι "πειρατεια" αν μαζευτει ολο το σοι (αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, φίλοι,γονείς) στο σπιτι να δει μια ταινια?  :Thinking: 

μηπως θα πρεπει στα videoclub να πληρωνεται αντιτιμο πολλαπλασιαζομενο επι τον αριθμο των ατομων που προκειται να παρακολουθησουν στο σπιτι?

οσο για την αλλη προπαγανδα, οτι οι μικρομεσαιες επιχειρησεις δεν προωθουν τα συμφεροντα των πολυεθνικων (warner, universal κλπ.), τι να πω?
οτι το προιον που πουλανε δεν ειναι κατι που παραγεται επι ελληνικης γης (π.χ. λαχανικα)? *μεταπρατες των πολυεθνικων ειναι οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες*.-
α και για να ειμαι δικαιος θα εξαιρεσω τις ντοπιες παραγωγες ταινιων... ομως η πλειοψηφια ενδιαφερεται για εργα του hollywood, αρα ειναι μεταπρατες κατα 99%

ps: οσον αφορα τους 250.000, μπορω να δω καποιο screenshot (με pm)? ειστε σιγουροι οτι δεν ειναι και διπλα-τριπλα accounts?




> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι 2500000 οι τελικοί αποδέκτες, αλλά γύρω στο 1000000.. Ξέρω πολλούς που δεν έχουνε καν internet αλλά τα πειρατικά, πειρατικά


και το 1000000 ειναι υπερβολικα φουσκωμενο

απο τους γνωστους μου κανενας δεν ξερει τι ειναι τα torrent και μονο 2 γνωριζουν για το RS

οσο για το GR-IX, ε κανε ενα plot να δεις ποτε θα το ξεπερασει.. γυρω στην ανοιξη το υπολογιζω χοντρικα με το ματι

----------


## Andreaslar

H σελίδα είχε ~500.000 λογαριασμούς, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι ενεργοί χρήστες ήτανε γύρω στους 150.000. Screenshot δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει διότι όπως ξέρεις η σελίδα έχει κλειστή.




> με την ιδια λογικη, να υποθεσω οτι ειναι "πειρατεια" αν μαζευτει ολο το σοι (αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, φίλοι,γονείς) στο σπιτι να δει μια ταινια? 
> μηπως θα πρεπει στα videoclub να πληρωνεται αντιτιμο πολλαπλασιαζομενο επι τον αριθμο των ατομων που προκειται να παρακολουθησουν στο σπιτι?


1) Σε καμία περίπτωση... 
2) Όχι, αλλα υπάρχει ειδικός όρος που απαγοευει την δημόσια προβολή, προβολή σε λέσχες (και σε πλατφόρμες πετρελαίου  :Razz: )




> και το 1000000 ειναι υπερβολικα φουσκωμενο
> απο τους γνωστους μου κανενας δεν ξερει τι ειναι τα torrent και μονο 2 γνωριζουν για το RS
> οσο για το GR-IX, ε κανε ενα plot να δεις ποτε θα το ξεπερασει.. γυρω στην ανοιξη το υπολογιζω χοντρικα με το ματι


Μάλλον δεν είσαι αρκετά κοινωνικός! (j/k) Εμένα στην δουλειά μου έπεσαν να με φάνε μόλις έκλεισε η σελίδα

Γιατί μέχρι την Άνοιξη και όχι αμέσως? Μέχρι την άνοιξη θα έχει ανοίξει η σελίδα και το traffic θα ανέβει στα "περσινά" επίπεδα... 

*Spoiler:*




			Από τις άλλες "μεγάλες" σελίδες, όλες έχουνε όριο συγκεκριμένων χρηστών + "δυσκολία" εγγραφής (invites etc)
		



Μακροπρόθεσμα θα ανέβει σίγουρα το traffic...Αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τους λόγους....Όλοι έλεγαν ότι έπεσε κατακόρυφα λόγο εορτών (!!!!) αλλά και τώρα που τελείωσαν οι γιορτές ανέβηκε 1,5gbs το traffic.. Λείπουν άλλα 8  :Very Happy: 


Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει ή όχι, αλλά με το post που είχα κάνει και αναφερόμουν στον Last_Chance, "του την έλεγα" και όχι συμφωνούσα

----------


## uncharted

> Μάλλον δεν είσαι αρκετά κοινωνικός! (j/k) Εμένα στην δουλειά μου έπεσαν να με φάνε μόλις έκλεισε η σελίδα


μπα, μαλλον οι παρεες μου δεν ειναι αρκετα τεχνοφιλικες, εχει και αυτο τα καλα του  :Razz: 

απλα για να καταλαβεις τι αγνοια υπαρχει στον κοσμο, δες το κομφουζιο που γινεται τελευταια με την ψηφιακη τηλεοραση... το οτι εδω μεσα μπαινουν κυριως ψαγμενοι, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ετσι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος εκει εξω!!!




> Γιατί μέχρι την Άνοιξη και όχι αμέσως? Μέχρι την άνοιξη θα έχει ανοίξει η σελίδα και το traffic θα ανέβει στα "περσινά" επίπεδα... 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Από τις άλλες "μεγάλες" σελίδες, όλες έχουνε όριο συγκεκριμένων χρηστών + "δυσκολία" εγγραφής (invites etc)
> 		
> ...


δεν διαφωνω

απλα με εχει κουρασει η καταστροφολογια _"εκλεισε το napster, εκλεισε το g****o, αααρα νομοτελειακα ερχεται το τελος του κοσμου, μετανοειτε απιστοι downloaders που ρουφατε το αιμα του μικρομεσαιου εργατη!"_  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

ο καθενας αναλογα με το τι συμφεροντα εξυπηρετει, καθεται και τα ριχνει οπου τον βολευει... στον τελευταιο τροχο της αμαξης συνηθως




> Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει ή όχι, αλλά με το post που είχα κάνει και αναφερόμουν στον Last_Chance, "του την έλεγα" και όχι συμφωνούσα


εγω παντως δεν στην ειπα (σε αλλον πηγαινε το περι κοινωνικων συναναστροφων, οχι σε εσενα)

----------


## Last_chance

> Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει ή όχι, αλλά με το post που είχα κάνει και αναφερόμουν στον Last_Chance, "του την έλεγα" και όχι συμφωνούσα



Ευχαριστώ που μου την «είπες» Andreaslar :Clap: 

Το ερώτημα σου  πάντως είναι εύκολο να απαντηθεί και είναι πολύ απλό….
Όλοι αυτοί που κατέβαζαν από τα 3-4 site που έκλεισαν έβλεπαν και τις τελευταίες κινηματογραφικές παραγωγές δηλαδή Δεκεμβρίου.
Στα video club οι ταινίες αυτές θα κυκλοφορήσουν περίπου τον Φεβρουάριο. Επομένως δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί ακόμη η ανάγκη για κάποια καινούρια ταινία. Αυτό (αν τελικά φανεί διαφορά) θα φανεί περίπου τον Μάρτιο…
Αλλά μέχρι τότε θα υπάρχει μεγάλη απορρόφηση των χρηστών από αλλά site with torrents και επομένως η εκτόνωση θα είναι πιστεύω προοδευτική….

Όταν ένας κατεβάζει από το νετ κάτι, φυσικό είναι να το δίνει σε μέσο όρο περίπου τα 10 άτομα είτε μέσω νετ είτε κατευθείαν σε αντιγραμμένο dvd.
Φυσικά δεν είναι το ίδιο εάν αυτό το έπαιρνε έστω μια φορά από το video club και το μοίραζε μετά. Πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε την διαφορά….

Επίσης να μάθετε να μην αμφισβητείτε αυτά που λέμε με το παραμικρό.
Ψάξτε το λίγο και μετά ζητάτε και να σας αναρτήσουν και πειστικά links.
Σε λίγο θα αμφισβητήσετε και ότι είμαι άνθρωπος και γράφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ…  :Sorry:

----------


## Andreaslar

Off Topic


		 Όταν ανέφερα στο ποστ μου ότι "του την έλεγα" δεν εννοούσα ότι σε "αποστόμωσα" σε κάτι αλλά ότι διαφωνώ μαζί σου
	


Θα περιμένω τότε μέχρι το Μάρτιο να δούμε το ποσοστό αύξησης!! 

Προσωπική εκτίμηση, ΔΕΝ θα είναι πάνω απο 10% και ανέφερα προηγουμένως, ότι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ θα απορροφηθούν αυτοί οι users από άλλες σελίδες, απλά όσοι δεν θα μπορούνε να κατεβάσουν, θα τα παίρνουνε σε φυσικό μέσο:  DVD / External HDD / USB Flash Disk

Σιγά μην περιμένει κάποιος τον Μάρτιο να πάει στο VideoClub να αγοράσει/νοικιάσει 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 ταινίες... Οι μισές από αυτές τον Ιούνιο θα πωλούνται με 2ευρώ στις εφημερίδες

----------


## Last_chance

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Όταν ανέφερα στο ποστ μου ότι "του την έλεγα" δεν εννοούσα ότι σε "αποστόμωσα" σε κάτι αλλά ότι διαφωνώ μαζί σου
> 	
> 
> 
> Θα περιμένω τότε μέχρι το Μάρτιο να δούμε το ποσοστό αύξησης!! 
> 
> ...



Δεν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίσεις αν μου τι λες η όχι και τι εννοείς δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και να μου την «λένε» :Cool: 

Το θέμα με τις εφημερίδες είναι τεράστιο και πραγματικά εκ του λαικοθεν πέφτει μεγάλη κονόμα.
Και είναι τόσο απλό και εύκολο.

Οι δυο τρεις άνθρωποι που έχουν τις εταιρίες διανομής στη χώρα μας είναι πολύ εύκολο να έρθουν σε συμφωνία με άλλους τέσσερις εκδότες στην Αθήνα και να κάνουνε αυτό που λέμε μπίζνες. 
Τους υπόλοιπους πελάτες τους (video club κτλ)όπως καταλαβαίνεις τους γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους μιας και η πειρατεία πλέον τους έχει κάνει(video club) κακούς πελάτες για αυτούς….
Βέβαια επειδή πιστεύω ότι ακόμη υπάρχει κάποια απορροφητικότητα από τα συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα προσπαθούν να ισορροπήσουν κυκλοφορώντας κυρίως ταινίες στις εφημερίδες παλαιότερες έως και 2 χρόνια πίσω…
Τους μαύρους που αναφέρετε πολλοί δεν τους πιάνουν επίτηδες. Και οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς δεν χρειάζεται να τους αναφέρουμε…

Έμπαση περιπτώσει 
Βλέπετε ξανά λοιπόν ότι τα golden boys θα βρίσκουν πάντα τρόπους να τα κονομάνε  :Whistle:

----------


## tolis_01

> μπα, μαλλον οι παρεες μου δεν ειναι αρκετα τεχνοφιλικες, εχει και αυτο τα καλα του


Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσους ξέρω που κατέβαζαν από τον εν λόγω tracker και ΔΕΝ ήξεραν τι είναι τα torrents (ήταν ratio free). Τώρα όλοι κλαίνε για το ότι "δεν υπάρχουν πια πειρατικά στο internet"  :ROFL:

----------


## kostas_1966

> μπα, μαλλον οι παρεες μου δεν ειναι αρκετα τεχνοφιλικες, εχει και αυτο τα καλα του 
> 
> απλα για να καταλαβεις τι αγνοια υπαρχει στον κοσμο, δες το κομφουζιο που γινεται τελευταια με την ψηφιακη τηλεοραση... το οτι εδω μεσα μπαινουν κυριως ψαγμενοι, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ετσι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος εκει εξω!!!
> 
> 
> δεν διαφωνω
> 
> απλα με εχει κουρασει η καταστροφολογια _"εκλεισε το napster, εκλεισε το g****o, αααρα νομοτελειακα ερχεται το τελος του κοσμου, μετανοειτε απιστοι downloaders που ρουφατε το αιμα του μικρομεσαιου εργατη!"_  
> 
> ...


Εγκρινω και επαυξανω (That's what i call "παρακμιακή κοινωνία")

Το ζητημα ειναι οτι και εμεις-χαριν προσαρμογης-πραττουμε το ιδιο.Αφου κι εμεις ειμαστε "ο καθενας" (Το ονομα μου ειναι καθενας,για να παραφρασω μια παροιμιωδη εκφραση).

Επι του προκειμενου,ακομα και να επιτυχει η "καταπολεμηση" θα αυξηθει η λαθραια διακινηση μεταξυ των χρηστων.
Τραμπες σκληρων δισκων θα γινονται σε τακτικη βαση αυξανοντας και τις κοινωνικες συναναστροφες.
Δισκοι-τερατα θα ξεφυτρωνουν απο παντου και θα γινει ενα θεαμα στους δρομους αξιο σχολιασμου.
Η αυρα της ευαρεσκειας θα ειναι αντιστροφως αναλογη της πικρας των εταιρειων για τα διαφυγοντα κερδη τους.
Ειδικα με αυτα τα πνευματικα προιοντα,την εχουν πατησει κανονικα.
Διοτι ως data,αναπαραγονται πανευκολα κι ετσι *αυτος που τα προσφερει δεν τα χανει,αρα δεν τα στερειται*.
Να λοιπον που οι όποιες διωξεις,απειλες κλπ επιτελουν ευεργετημα αφου ξυπνουν μεσα μας τον ανθρωπο ξεθαβοντας καποιες ντεμοντε,γραφικες εννοιες αλληλεγγυης,συνεργασιας,αλτρουισμου,ανιδιοτελειας και αλλες σχετικες.

Οσο για τους γκολντενμπόϋδες,ας βρουν αλλους τροπους να κερδοσκοπησουν,προσαρμοζομενοι στα συγχρονα δεδομενα.
Οχι αλλο να μας πουλουν ενα παιχνιδι στα 60€,οχι αλλες κασετινες 4 cd's στα 80€ (μαζι με το κουριερ) οχι μια ταινια 30€,οχι οχι οχι. :No no:  :No no:  :No no: 

Μεχρι να βρουν κατι αλλο,θα φορεσουν πολλες φορες την γραβατα τους και θα αναπνευσουν πολλα λιτρα αποστειρωμενου αερα κεκλεισμενων των θυρων στους γυαλινους πυργους.Στις αντιστοιχες στιγμες,εμεις θα χαιρομαστε αφθονα παιχνιδια-ταινιες-μουσικη-βιβλια(αληθεια ακομα να βγει ενα e-reader της προκοπης ; )
 :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Επίσης να μάθετε να μην αμφισβητείτε αυτά που λέμε με το παραμικρό.
> Ψάξτε το λίγο και μετά ζητάτε και να σας αναρτήσουν και πειστικά links.
> Σε λίγο θα αμφισβητήσετε και ότι είμαι άνθρωπος και γράφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ…


Η γη είναι επίπεδη.  :Razz: 

Εσύ μίλησες για 250,000 ενεργούς χρήστες και κάποιος άλλος που ξέρει και τον αριθμό των εγγεγραμμένων χρηστών υποθέτει ότι ήταν 150,000 ενεργοί χρήστες. Και εγώ υπέθεσα ότι είναι κάτω από 100,000, βασιζόμενος στο ότι λιγότεροι από 10,000 άνθρωποι ζήτησαν να ανοίξει ξανά το site στο facebook. Οπότε κανείς δεν ξέρει με σιγουριά.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Αφού έκλεισε το gamato η κίνηση στο ιντερνετ έπεσε κατά 70%. Θα μας τρελάνουν.
Το πρώτο crash test για τα video club θα είναι το Twilight New Moon. Είναι η πρώτη ταινία Block Buster που δεν είχε βγει σε dvdrip πριν κλείσει το gamato. 
Όσον αφορά τις εφημερίδες, αυτές σταμάτησαν ουσιαστικά να δίνουν ταινίες. Δίνουν κάτι τελειωμένες 3ετίας εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο. Δηλαδή από τότε που θέριεψε η πειρατεία.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Όσον αφορά τις εφημερίδες, αυτές σταμάτησαν ουσιαστικά να δίνουν ταινίες. Δίνουν κάτι τελειωμένες 3ετίας εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο. Δηλαδή από τότε που θέριεψε η πειρατεία.


Μάλλον εννοείς από τότε που άρχισαν να βγαίνουν μαζικά τα HD. Γιατί και εγώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω να αγοράσω DVD. Και έχω 300 DVD. Ποιος ο λόγος να αγοράσω και άλλα??? Υπάρχουν HD τώρα. Και οι τιμές των blu ray είναι απαγορευτικές.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Μάλλον εννοείς από τότε που άρχισαν να βγαίνουν μαζικά τα HD. Γιατί και εγώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω να αγοράσω DVD. Και έχω 300 DVD. Ποιος ο λόγος να αγοράσω και άλλα??? Υπάρχουν HD τώρα. Και οι τιμές των blu ray είναι απαγορευτικές.


Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. Το Blue ray δεν ακούμπησε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Manvol

Oσον αφορά την εγχώρια κίνηση (την οποία καταγράφει το GRIX - και η οποία έπεσε κατακόρυφα με το κλείσιμο του μεγαλύτερου εκ των 3-4 σοβαρών ελληνικών trackers) θα επανέλθει σε ένα βαθμό και πιθανώς όχι στο 100% για τους παρακάτω λόγους:

1) Μετακίνηση χρηστών στους υπόλοιπους ελληνικούς trackers - οι οποίοι θα απορροφήσουν μέρος μόνο των χρηστών του κλειστού πλέον tracker.

2) Mετακίνηση χρηστών προς τη χρήση εναλλακτικών πηγών. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές: διεθνείς trackers και rapidshare/direct downloads. Οι υπότιτλοι λαμβάνονται από ξεχωριστά sites ως επί το πλείστον. 

Θέμα συνήθειας είναι - και θέμα χρόνου να επέλθει προσαρμογή. Αν κάποιοι βαυκαλίζονται πιστεύοντας οτι επειδή έκλεισε 1 site, έληξε το θέμα πειρατείας - ή ήρθε η αρχή του τέλους, αυτό είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στην αυταπάτη του.

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν αυτοί που ξέρουν τις εναλλακτικές πηγές (οι οποίες είναι περισσότερες και πιο πολυποίκιλες απ' όσο γνωρίζουν οι "νομοταγείς" δικηγόροι του διαβόλου που γράφουν στο topic). Kαι ο κανόνας που πάντα ισχύει είναι: κλείνεις μια πηγή με δικαστικούς αγώνες αμφιβόλου αποτελέσματος - στο μεσοδιάστημα έχουν ανοίξει δεκάδες (ή εκατοντάδες) άλλες. Και για κάθε μέτρο παρακολούθησης που λαμβάνουν υπάρχουν πάντα πολλά αντίμετρα, μεγάλης αποτελεσματικότητας.

Το συνολικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όποιος θέλει να προμηθευτεί ψηφιακό υλικό μέσω file-sharing, αρκεί να πληροφορηθεί τις πηγές που υπάρχουν και να εκπαιδευτεί στα βασικά της χρήσης τους. 

Κι αυτοί που ονειρεύονται το τέλος της πειρατείας - κλεψιάς - τζαμπατζιλικίου (ή όπως αλλιώς αρέσκονται να αποκαλούν το file sharing για να νιώσουν όμορφα) απλά θα περιμένουν και θα περιμένουν - με το όνειρο τους πάντα. 

Ειπαμε: το δικαίωμα της αυταπάτης το έχουν και αυτοί.

----------


## Anasazi

> Φίλε μου οι ηθικολογίες είναι καλές να τις διαβάζεις και να προβληματίζεσαι αλλά στην πράξη δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σημασία.
> Είσαι ένας ακόμη πειρατής και τίποτε άλλο.
> Υποστηρίζεις το ελεύθερο traffic αλλά αυτό είναι πραγματικά μία ουτοπία.
> Δεν υποστηρίζεις κάτι απτό. Κάτι σαν μποϊκοτάζ σε ακριβά προϊόντα ας πούμε.
> Επομένως ο καθένας με το δικό του συμφέρον παίρνει και χρησιμοποιεί τους νόμους προς το συμφέρον του. Και νικάει συνήθως ο δυνατότερος(οικονομικά) 
> 
> *Ο κόσμος έπαψε να παγαίνει σινεμά γιατί βρίσκει τις ταινίες στο νετ.
> Δεν σταμάτησε να πηγαίνει γιατί είναι ακριβά(ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό ίσως)
> Εάν σταματούσε να πηγαίνει γιατί ήταν ακριβά τότε οι εταιρίες θα το εκλάμβαναν σοβαρά υπόψη* 
> ...


Τι προσπαθειες εχουν γινει απο τον κινηματογραφο για να επιστρεψει ο κοσμος?

----------


## Manvol

> Τι προσπαθειες εχουν γινει απο τον κινηματογραφο για να επιστρεψει ο κοσμος?


Περιμένεις απάντηση;  :Razz: 

Οσο η μόνη απάντηση της βιομηχανίας των copyright είναι το ανώφελο κυνήγι μαγισσών, τόσο το file sharing θα γίνεται ισχυρότερο και θα εδραιώνεται στη συνείδηση του κόσμου. Κι αυτό λειτουργεί εναντίον των golden boys και των μετόχων σε βάθος χρόνου - αλλά δεν ξύπνησαν ακόμη για να το καταλάβουν.

----------


## MADx2

> Φί
> Ο κόσμος έπαψε να παγαίνει σινεμά γιατί βρίσκει τις ταινίες στο νετ.
> Δεν σταμάτησε να πηγαίνει γιατί είναι ακριβά(ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό ίσως)
> Εάν σταματούσε να πηγαίνει γιατί ήταν ακριβά τότε οι εταιρίες θα το εκλάμβαναν σοβαρά υπόψη


μεγαλο ψέμα , η μεγαλύτερη μείωση στους κινηματογραφους ηταν την δεκαετια του 90 λογω ιδιωτικής τηλεορασης.
Τη δεκαετια του 2000 τα εισητήρια είναι περίπου σταθερά στα 12 εκ το χρόνο.
Το γεγονός οτι τα εισητηρια παραμένουν σταθερα δείχνει οτι δεν τους εχει κανει ζημιά η πειρατεία.
Ασε που η μοδα των ξενων σειρων καθιερωθηκε λογω του "κατεβασματος" και υποτιτλισμού τους απο "πειρατες"
Οι εταιρειες απλως αδιαφορούν και έχουν σχεδόν όλες τις ιδιες τιμές στα σινεμά , αυτό το οποιο κανεις δεν εχει απαντήσει ειναι γιατι απο τα 6,5 ευρω πήγαμε στα 9 το εισητηριο τα τελευταια χρόνια  τι ανεβασε τοσο το κόστος λειτουργίας τους?
Αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι για να πανε 2 ατομα σινεμα θελουν περιπου 30 ευρω ( βαζω και τα αναψυκτικα κτλ) δεν το λες και φτηνό.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. Το Blue ray δεν ακούμπησε στην Ελλάδα.


Άσχετο. Εγώ λέω γιατί δεν αγοράζω ΕΓΩ blu ray δισκάκια (από το εσωτερικό ή το εξωτερικό, όπως έκανα και με τα DVD) και εσύ μου λες για την αγορά στην Ελλάδα!!!


Εγώ είχα dvd player από την στιγμή που βγήκε στην Ελλάδα (1998). Νομίζεις ότι είχαν πολύ τότε dvd player??? Και παρόλο που είμαι πωρωμένος με την τεχνολογία (1998 πεντακάναλo ηχοσύστημα, 2003 adsl κτλ) δεν αγόραζα blu ray player, καθώς δεν υπήρχε υλικό να δω. To 2006 βγήκε το blu ray, το 2007 αγόρασα την πρώτη HD TV μου. Το 2008 αγόρασα την 2ρη HD TV μου και νέο ηχοσύστημα με υποστήριξη HD ήχου!!! Και μόλις στις αρχές του 2009(!!!) αγόρασα το πρώτο blu ray rom καθώς είδα ότι άρχισε σιγά σιγά το video seven (τα άλλα video club είχαν ελάχιστους τίτλους) να βγάζει αρκετούς τίτλους σε blu ray (έχω δει 50 ταινίες σε blu ray) και περίμενα ότι σε μερικούς μήνες, σχεδόν όλοι οι τίτλοι να βγαίνουν και σε Blu ray. Προφανώς περίμενα πολλά από τις εταιρίες διανομής.

Με απλά λόγια αν βλέπεις εμένα, που ενώ είχα DSL από το 2003 (και μπορούσα να κατεβάζω ότι γούσταρα) και αγόρασα συνολικά 300 DVD και είχα DVD Player από την στιγμή που πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στην Ελλάδα, να κάνω 2.5 χρόνια για να αγοράσω συσκευή αναπαραγωγής blu ray και να γκρινιάζω και για την έλλειψη τίτλων... τότε πίστεψε με... υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και όπως έχω ξαναπεί, εμείς κάνουμε χάρη στις εταιρίες που τις πληρώνουμε για να δούμε αυτά που θέλουμε. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ξεφτίλα να δίνεις χιλιάδες ευρώ για home cinema και να τσιγκουνεύεσαι τα λεφτά για την ενοικίαση ταινιών.

----------


## Last_chance

> μεγαλο ψέμα , η μεγαλύτερη μείωση στους κινηματογραφους ηταν την δεκαετια του 90 λογω ιδιωτικής τηλεορασης.
> Τη δεκαετια του 2000 τα εισητήρια είναι περίπου σταθερά στα 12 εκ το χρόνο.
> Το γεγονός οτι τα εισητηρια παραμένουν σταθερα δείχνει οτι δεν τους εχει κανει ζημιά η πειρατεία.
> Ασε που η μοδα των ξενων σειρων καθιερωθηκε λογω του "κατεβασματος" και υποτιτλισμού τους απο "πειρατες"
> Οι εταιρειες απλως αδιαφορούν και έχουν σχεδόν όλες τις ιδιες τιμές στα σινεμά , αυτό το οποιο κανεις δεν εχει απαντήσει ειναι γιατι απο τα 6,5 ευρω πήγαμε στα 9 το εισητηριο τα τελευταια χρόνια  τι ανεβασε τοσο το κόστος λειτουργίας τους?
> Αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι για να πανε 2 ατομα σινεμα θελουν περιπου 30 ευρω ( βαζω και τα αναψυκτικα κτλ) δεν το λες και φτηνό.




Με αποκαλείς ψεύτη δηλαδή?
Για σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι ρε παιδιά. Για να μην αρχίσουμε τους έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς εδώ μέσα…

Καταρχήν αυτό που λες το χεις ψάξει η είδες πόσα εισιτήρια κάνουν οι κινηματογράφοι και λες άντε να γράψω ένα ποστ. Πλάκα μας κάνετε?

Γιατί η αυστραλιανών συμφερόντων και πολυεθνική εταιρία Village Road show εγκατέλειψε την Ελλάδα λέγοντας ότι αποτελεί μικρή αγορά για αυτούς?
Και βέβαια γιατί ο επιχειρηματίας Δημήτρης Κοντομηνας την αγόρασε (Και διανομή και πολυκινηματογραφους)όντας ζημιογόνα σύμφωνα με την Village?

Τι προσδοκίες υπάρχουν στο χώρο του κινηματογράφου από πλευράς εισιτηρίων στην Ελλάδα για να αγοράσει την παρούσα στιγμή ένας επιχειρηματίας μια ζημιογόνα επιχείρηση και μάλιστα με αρκετά εκ euro…

Ξέρετε από επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις στη χώρα μας?
Ξέρετε που ακόμη ανήκουν οι υπόλοιπες αίθουσες στην χώρα μας?
Ξέρετε τι προσδοκίες εισιτηρίων υπήρχαν στην Ελλάδα όταν η Village έφτιαχνε τον ένα κινηματογράφο μετά τον άλλο στην Ελλάδα?

Δεν τα ξέρετε αυτά και δεν καθίσατε να ασχοληθείτε καθόλου βεβαίως γιατί είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν σας πολυαγγιζει. Σκέφτεστε μόνο γιατί ανέβηκαν τα εισιτήρια στην Ελλάδα και η απάντηση που δίνετε είναι για να πλουτίζουν τα golden boys.
Τόσο ρηχές σκέψεις οδηγούν σε συζητήσεις καφενείου και τίποτε άλλο…
Μαύρα μεσάνυχτα όπως λέει και το τραγούδι
Κατά τα άλλα με αποκαλείτε ψεύτη 
Άντε ρε καληνύχτα  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## kostas007

> Και βέβαια γιατί ο επιχειρηματίας Δημήτρης Κοντομηνας την αγόρασε (Και  διανομή και πολυκινηματογραφους)όντας ζημιογόνα σύμφωνα με την Village?


δηλαδη μπαινει μεσα ο κοντομηνας?ο καημενος
αν δε μπορει να ανταπεξελθει να το κλεισει και να παει να πουλαει τυροπιτες σε γηπεδα.

----------


## psytransas

> Ξέρετε από επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις στη χώρα μας?
> Ξέρετε που ακόμη ανήκουν οι υπόλοιπες αίθουσες στην χώρα μας?
> *Ξέρετε τι προσδοκίες εισιτηρίων υπήρχαν στην Ελλάδα όταν η Village έφτιαχνε τον ένα κινηματογράφο μετά τον άλλο στην Ελλάδα?*


Μηπως ειχε σκοπο να ναυλωσει και πουλμαν για να φερνει και συνταξιουχους/αγροτες απο τα χωρια...?  :Laughing:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Με αποκαλείς ψεύτη δηλαδή?


link??? 


Πάντως εγώ δεν πατάω στον κινηματογράφο λόγο του home cinema μου, όπως άλλωστε κάνουν και άλλοι. Με τους φίλους μου έχουμε δει 50+ ταινίες. Συνήθως είμαστε 5-6. Αλλά υπήρξαν και λίγες φορές που ήμασταν καμιά 12αριά.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Μηπως ειχε σκοπο να ναυλωσει και πουλμαν για να φερνει και συνταξιουχους/αγροτες απο τα χωρια...?


Αυτές τις ιδέες τις έχει ο Ράπτης για τα Ster. Τα αγόρασε και σου λέει θα βάλουμε κάνα λεωφορείο, θα παίξουμε κάνα θέατρο, κουτσά στραβά κάτι θα βγάλουμε. Από τον κινηματογράφο πάντως δεν περιμένουν προκοπή.

----------


## MADx2

> Με αποκαλείς ψεύτη δηλαδή?
> Για σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι ρε παιδιά. Για να μην αρχίσουμε τους έμμεσους χαρακτηρισμούς εδώ μέσα…
> 
> Καταρχήν αυτό που λες το χεις ψάξει η είδες πόσα εισιτήρια κάνουν οι κινηματογράφοι και λες άντε να γράψω ένα ποστ. Πλάκα μας κάνετε?
> 
> Γιατί η αυστραλιανών συμφερόντων και πολυεθνική εταιρία Village Road show εγκατέλειψε την Ελλάδα λέγοντας ότι αποτελεί μικρή αγορά για αυτούς?
> Και βέβαια γιατί ο επιχειρηματίας Δημήτρης Κοντομηνας την αγόρασε (Και διανομή και πολυκινηματογραφους)όντας ζημιογόνα σύμφωνα με την Village?
> 
> Τι προσδοκίες υπάρχουν στο χώρο του κινηματογράφου από πλευράς εισιτηρίων στην Ελλάδα για να αγοράσει την παρούσα στιγμή ένας επιχειρηματίας μια ζημιογόνα επιχείρηση και μάλιστα με αρκετά εκ euro…
> ...


επειδη καποιοι δεν διαβαζουν καλα τα post ή μάλλον διαβαζουν οτι τους συμφέρει α ξαναβάλω προηγούμενο post με στοιχεια.
*Εσυ μπορείς να εμφανίσεις στοιχεια για την μείωση που αναφέρεις ή μιλαμε για προσωπική εκτίμηση?*
*Και κατι ακόμα γιατι απο τα 6,5 ευρω του 2007 πήγαμε στα 9 το 2009 τι αλλαξε τοσο το κοστος θα απαντήσει κανείς?*

Α και μερικα επισημα στοιχεια για το κατα ποσο το ιντερνετ μειωσε τα εισητηρια , α ρε καταρεμενη pstn 56k τα εφαγες τα studio :
αν μια ταινiα ξετυλίγεται η σχέση του Eλληνα με τον κινηματογράφο εδώ και έξι δεκαετίες. Mια ταινία με σασπένς, συγκίνηση, ανατροπές και άδηλο τέλος. Υποψήφια για το Οσκαρ της ζωής μας.

Διαχρονικά, η σχέση του Eλληνα με τις σκοτεινές αίθουσες και την 7η Tέχνη έχει περάσει από πολλές φάσεις και από μεγάλες περιόδους υφέσεων και εξάρσεων. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ‘50 ο Eλληνας πήγαινε κατά μέσο όρο στον κινηματογράφο 3-4 φορές τον χρόνο, με τα εισιτήρια να κυμαίνονται στα 40 εκατομμύρια.

H δεκαετία του ‘60 ήταν η χρυσή εποχή: την περίοδο 1966 -1968 οι Eλληνες έβλεπαν σινεμά περίπου 15 φορές τον χρόνο (140 εκατ. εισιτήρια). *Aπό τη δεκαετία του ‘70 ξεκίνησε η αντίστροφή πορεία, με τη νεότευκτη τότε τηλεόραση να «κλέβει» την παράσταση. Tα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του ‘80 ήταν «πέτρινα», ενώ η πτώση κορυφώθηκε στις αρχές του ‘90 με λιγότερα από 10 εκατ. τον χρόνο, που αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου μία επίσκεψη ετησίως. Kάποιες χρονιές μάλιστα, τα εισιτήρια έπεσαν αρκετά κάτω από τα 10 εκατομμύρια (μεταξύ 1995 - 2000).
*
*H επέλαση του βίντεο και της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης έδωσαν απανωτά χτυπήματα στον κινηματογράφο, σαν αυτά του Tζάκι Tσαν και του Pόκι που τότε μεσουρανούσαν στο πανί, ειδικά κατά την περίοδο 1985 - 1995. Tο σήμερα εμφανίζεται βελτιωμένο και σταθερό, χωρίς όμως να ξεφεύγει από τα 12 με 13 εκατ. εισιτήρια τον χρόνο. Tο 2006 κόπηκαν λιγότερα από 13 εκατ. εισιτήρια, επίδοση που αντιστοιχεί σε 1 και κάτι επισκέψεις στον κινηματογράφο για κάθε Eλληνα, ενώ το 2007 κόπηκαν κοντά στα 14 εκατ. εισιτήρια.*
http://www.inout.gr/archive/index.php/t-20034.html

διαβαστε εδω και σχετικη ερευνα
http://www.ekke.gr/estia/gr_pages/gr...#_Toc536584954

ρεκορ για τις κινηματογραφικες εισπραξεις
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...rLvn7camMUMd8g

ελληνικό box office 2009
http://www.cine.gr/article.asp?id=9824
ελληνικό box office 2007&2008
http://www.myfilm.gr/article4618.html

1.000.000 εισιτήρια σε 18 μέρες για τους "300"!
http://news.contra.gr/Lifestyle/Hellas/147614.html

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Ο κινηματογράφος έχει μεγάλη πτώση φέτος. Τα εισιτήρια εμφανίζουν πτώση 5% αλλά η πτώση έμεινε σε μικρά νούμερα γιατί όπου σταθείς και όπου βρεθείς μοιράζουν και από ένα εισιτήριο προσφορά.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

To 5% δεν το λες και μεγάλη πτώση. Εκτός αν θεωρείς μεγάλη αύξηση το πάνω από 5% που έγινες το 2007. Δλδ την αύξηση που έγινε την χρονιά που έγινε το μπαμ με τις φτηνές και μεγάλες ταχύτητες ADSL!!! Οπότε μην κατηγορούμε το ADSL. Εγώ είχα ADSL από το 2003. Πήγαινα κανονικά κινηματογράφο. Από την στιγμή που έβαλα την μεγάλη μου HD TV δεν ξαναπάτησα. To πρόβλημα είναι οι φτηνές και μεγάλες HD TV που βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό και όχι η πειρατεία.

----------


## Collective_Soul

To προβλημα ειναι οτι η εικονα στις αιθουσες μοιαζει με vhs

----------


## psytransas

> Ο κινηματογράφος έχει μεγάλη πτώση φέτος. Τα εισιτήρια εμφανίζουν πτώση 5% αλλά η πτώση έμεινε σε μικρά νούμερα γιατί όπου σταθείς και όπου βρεθείς μοιράζουν και από ένα εισιτήριο προσφορά.


Με τα σκουπιδια που βγαινουν + την κριση που υπαρχει αναμενομενο ηταν. Μην εχουμε συνεχεια τη πιπιλα του ιντερνετ στο στομα.

----------


## MADx2

> Με τα σκουπιδια που βγαινουν + την κριση που υπαρχει αναμενομενο ηταν. Μην εχουμε συνεχεια τη πιπιλα του ιντερνετ στο στομα.


συμφωνώ , για αυτό και εγώ ζητάω να μου το αποδειξουν με νούμερα οτι φταιει το ιντερνετ.
Ελα ομως που αν δεις το παραπανω post μου τα νουμερα ειναι περιπου σταθερα και οι οποιες διακυμανσεις οφειλονται στην ποιοτητα των ταινιων της καθε χρονιάς.

----------


## uncharted

> συμφωνώ , για αυτό και εγώ ζητάω να μου το αποδειξουν με νούμερα οτι φταιει το ιντερνετ.


μηπως περιμενεις να σου πουν οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες ποσο % αυξησαν τις πωλησεις τους, απο οταν επεσε το GRIX traffic?  :Whistle: 
καλα, περιμενε...


*Spoiler:*




			...μεχρι την δευτερη παρουσια  :Cool:

----------


## MADx2

> μηπως περιμενεις να σου πουν οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες ποσο % αυξησαν τις πωλησεις τους, απο οταν επεσε το GRIX traffic? 
> καλα, περιμενε...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			...μεχρι την δευτερη παρουσια


Δεν μιλαω μονο για βιντεοκλαμπ αλλα και για το σινεμα που λενε οτι εχει πτωση λογω ιντερνετ.
για αυτο προκαλεσα και τον last_chance  και οποιον αλλο το υποστηριζει να εμφανισει στοιχεια με νουμερα οπως εκανα εγω.

----------


## mob

MADx2 απλά κάνεις λάθος τα πειρατικά αντίγραφα που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο και η επέλαση των εφημερίδων 
με ταινίες κάθε τόσο κάνουν ζημιά στις πενιχρές εισπράξεις των κινηματογράφων
όσο για το θέμα εισιτήριο καλύτερα να μην το πιάσουμε καθόλου
οι κινηματογράφοι έχουν πολύ χαμηλό εισιτήριο με αποτέλεσμα τα κέρδη τους να είναι δυσανάλογα του μεγέθους της επένδυσης

η κάθε κινηματογραφική περίοδος είναι διαφορετική, άλλοτε υπάρχουν ταινίες και άλλοτε όχι
άλλοτε η διανομή τις μοιράζει όταν κρίνει την περίοδο συμφέρουσα αλλά σε όλα αυτά καμία ανάμειξη δεν έχουν οι αιθουσάρχες 

κινηματογράφος δεν είναι μόνο τα village τα odeon τα ster και οι άλλες μεγάλες αλυσίδες
κινηματογράφος είναι και οι εκατοντάδες ανεξάρτητες αίθουσες 

αν τώρα εσύ και μερικοί κρίνετε ότι ... ας τα κλείσουν και ας πουλάνε στραγάλια στην ομόνοια
άποψή σας αλλά ο κάτοικος της παραμελημένης περιφέρειας έχει άλλη γνώμη 
η μοναδική κινηματογραφική αίθουσα που έχει απομείνει στις περισσότερες πρωτεύουσες των νομών
είναι και η μοναδική δυνατότητα κοινωνικής συνάθροισης και οικονομικής διασκέδασης

----------


## uncharted

> οι κινηματογράφοι έχουν πολύ χαμηλό εισιτήριο


το ακουσαμε και αυτο...
ε τι να πω, ας το πανε στα €20 για να κανουν "αποσβεση" της "επενδυσης" τους, αφου "μπαινουν μεσα" με τα τωρινα

απλα μετα θα μπορουν να πηγαινουν μονο οι νεοπλουτοι.. αλλο καπελο βεβαια το οτι οι νεοπλουτοι εχουν τα καλυτερα και πιο ακριβα home cinema και σιγα μην πανε εκει που παει/πηγαινε η πλεμπα...

----------


## mob

roxymoxie μπορείς να έχεις τις απόψεις σου αλλά, 
όταν χτίσεις αίθουσα, στήσεις καθίσματα-κουρτίνες-μοκέτες με τις απαιτούμενες προδιαγραφές, 
πληρώσεις για ήχο και εικόνα, και κάνεις συμφωνίες με τη διανομή 
να μας τις ξαναπείς

----------


## MADx2

> MADx2 απλά κάνεις λάθος τα πειρατικά αντίγραφα που κυκλοφορούν στο δίκτυο και η επέλαση των εφημερίδων 
> με ταινίες κάθε τόσο κάνουν ζημιά στις πενιχρές εισπράξεις των κινηματογράφων
> όσο για το θέμα εισιτήριο καλύτερα να μην το πιάσουμε καθόλου
> οι κινηματογράφοι έχουν πολύ χαμηλό εισιτήριο με αποτέλεσμα τα κέρδη τους να είναι δυσανάλογα του μεγέθους της επένδυσης
> 
> η κάθε κινηματογραφική περίοδος είναι διαφορετική, άλλοτε υπάρχουν ταινίες και άλλοτε όχι
> άλλοτε η διανομή τις μοιράζει όταν κρίνει την περίοδο συμφέρουσα αλλά σε όλα αυτά καμία ανάμειξη δεν έχουν οι αιθουσάρχες 
> 
> κινηματογράφος δεν είναι μόνο τα village τα odeon τα ster και οι άλλες μεγάλες αλυσίδες
> ...


Συγγνωμη νουμερα που να υποστηριζουν την αποψή σου εχεις?
Τα νουμερα που παρέθεσα αλλα λενε , δες τα επισημα στοιχεια για το ελληνικο boxoffice 2007 & 2008.
Δεν ειπα να κλεισουν αλλα δεν βλεπω ουσιαστική μείωση στα εισητηρια των κινηματογραφων παρα μονο διαφορες λογω των ταινιων.
Αντιθετως ειδα αυξηση 2,5 ευρω στο εισητηριο.

----------


## uncharted

> roxymoxie μπορείς να έχεις τις απόψεις σου αλλά, 
> όταν χτίσεις αίθουσα, στήσεις καθίσματα-κουρτίνες-μοκέτες με τις απαιτούμενες προδιαγραφές, 
> πληρώσεις για ήχο και εικόνα, και κάνεις συμφωνίες με τη διανομή 
> να μας τις ξαναπείς


τις ειπα, εσυ τα εχεις χτισει ολα αυτα και τα λες?

εγω που απλα πηγαινω σινεμα περιστασιακα, θυμαμαι οτι το 2001 πληρωνα 1700 δρχ στα village και σημερα κοντευει να φτασει €10

αρα να υποθεσω οτι ακριβηναν τα υλικα κατασκευης τοσο πολυ σε μια δεκαετια και οτι δεν φταιει η λαιμαργια αυτων που πουλανε τα δικαιωματα προβολης...

----------


## mob

ναι...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Σας πληροφορώ οτι κανένας δεν χάρηκε με την πτώση που παρατηρήθηκε στην κίνηση του internet. Ξέρουμε οτι σχεδόν όλοι θα βρουν τρόπο να κατεβάσουν από αλλού. Αλλά βλέπουμε με λύπη πως μας τρώνε το ψωμί και τους κόπους μιας ζωής κάτι κλεφτρόνια. 
Όσοι αμφισβητούν οτι η πτώση του τζίρου κυρίως του videoclub και δευτερευόντως του κινηματογράφου οφείλεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην πειρατεία είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Επειδή είμαι σε αλυσίδα, βλέπαμε την πτώση να έρχεται από περιοχή σε περιοχή ανάλογα με την επέκταση των φθηνών ιδιωτικών παρόχων. Με το που έμπαινε σε κάποιον ΟΤΕ φθηνή 24αρα γραμμή βλέπαμε μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες 20% πτώση. Κλείνανε ανταγωνιστικά videoclub και η πτώση συνεχίζονταν. Η  πτώση του συνολικού τζίρου στα videoclub την τελευταία 2ετία 3ετία αγγίζει το 70%. Μιλάμε για τραγωδία. Σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του φίλου που λέει οτι οι κινηματογράφοι δεν είδαν πτώση. Μα από το 2007 στο 2008 μιλάς για πτώση 12% και υπάρχει άλλη τόση πτώση το 2009. Και μιλάμε για 2 χρονιές που άρχισαν τα village  στο cosmos στην Θεσ/νικη και το Mall στην Αθήνα. Μιλάμε για τεράστιες επενδύσεις που πήγαν άκλαυτες. Φέτος πουλήθηκαν τα ster μακεδονίας στην Θεσσαλονίκη και όλα τα village. Μάλλον θα βαρέθηκαν τα υπερκέρδη και σου λέει ας πουλήσουμε μπας και βγάλει και κανένας άλλος βρε αδερφέ κάνα φράγκο.

----------


## uncharted

> Σας πληροφορώ οτι κανένας δεν χάρηκε με την πτώση που παρατηρήθηκε στην κίνηση του internet.


ναι, το βλεπω (ειδικα σε αυτο το νημα απο ορισμενους)...




> Ξέρουμε οτι σχεδόν όλοι θα βρουν τρόπο να κατεβάσουν από αλλού. Αλλά βλέπουμε με λύπη πως μας τρώνε το ψωμί και τους κόπους μιας ζωής κάτι κλεφτρόνια. 
> Όσοι αμφισβητούν οτι η πτώση του τζίρου κυρίως του videoclub και δευτερευόντως του κινηματογράφου οφείλεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην πειρατεία είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Επειδή είμαι σε αλυσίδα, βλέπαμε την πτώση να έρχεται από περιοχή σε περιοχή ανάλογα με την επέκταση των φθηνών ιδιωτικών παρόχων. Με το που έμπαινε σε κάποιον ΟΤΕ φθηνή 24αρα γραμμή βλέπαμε μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες 20% πτώση.


και γιατι δεν κανετε μηνυση στα κλεφτρονια παροχους για "διαφυγοντα κερδη"?
μαλιστα αν θυμαμαι καλα στις διαφημισεις τους λενε οτι μπορεις να κατεβαζεις πολυ γρηγορα τραγουδια, ταινιες κλπ.

----------


## kostas007

> τις ειπα, εσυ τα εχεις χτισει ολα αυτα και τα λες?
> 
> εγω που απλα πηγαινω σινεμα περιστασιακα, θυμαμαι οτι το 2001 πληρωνα 1700 δρχ στα village και σημερα κοντευει να φτασει €10
> 
> αρα να υποθεσω οτι ακριβηναν τα υλικα κατασκευης τοσο πολυ σε μια δεκαετια και οτι δεν φταιει η λαιμαργια αυτων που πουλανε τα δικαιωματα προβολης...


δε τα ξερεις καλα
αυξηθηκαν κατακορυφα οι μισθοι των υπαλληλων απο τα 690 στα 705 ευρω.
εκτος απο αυτο θα χεις παρατηρησει οτι...καθε μερα γινονται αναβαθμισεις στα συστηματα ηχου και εικονας στα σινεμα,εχουν γινει πια HD
φυσικα και τα ποπ κορν ακριβηναν γιατι το καλαμποκι και η κοκακολα ειναι πια δυσευρετα λογω της κρισης :Thinking:  :ROFL:

----------


## MADx2

> Σας πληροφορώ οτι κανένας δεν χάρηκε με την πτώση που παρατηρήθηκε στην κίνηση του internet. Ξέρουμε οτι σχεδόν όλοι θα βρουν τρόπο να κατεβάσουν από αλλού. Αλλά βλέπουμε με λύπη πως μας τρώνε το ψωμί και τους κόπους μιας ζωής κάτι κλεφτρόνια. 
> Όσοι αμφισβητούν οτι η πτώση του τζίρου κυρίως του videoclub και δευτερευόντως του κινηματογράφου οφείλεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην πειρατεία είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Επειδή είμαι σε αλυσίδα, βλέπαμε την πτώση να έρχεται από περιοχή σε περιοχή ανάλογα με την επέκταση των φθηνών ιδιωτικών παρόχων. Με το που έμπαινε σε κάποιον ΟΤΕ φθηνή 24αρα γραμμή βλέπαμε μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες 20% πτώση. Κλείνανε ανταγωνιστικά videoclub και η πτώση συνεχίζονταν. Η  πτώση του συνολικού τζίρου στα videoclub την τελευταία 2ετία 3ετία αγγίζει το 70%. Μιλάμε για τραγωδία. Σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του φίλου που λέει οτι οι κινηματογράφοι δεν είδαν πτώση. Μα από το 2007 στο 2008 μιλάς για πτώση 12% και υπάρχει άλλη τόση πτώση το 2009. Και μιλάμε για 2 χρονιές που άρχισαν τα village  στο cosmos στην Θεσ/νικη και το Mall στην Αθήνα. Μιλάμε για τεράστιες επενδύσεις που πήγαν άκλαυτες. Φέτος πουλήθηκαν τα ster μακεδονίας στην Θεσσαλονίκη και όλα τα village. Μάλλον θα βαρέθηκαν τα υπερκέρδη και σου λέει ας πουλήσουμε μπας και βγάλει και κανένας άλλος βρε αδερφέ κάνα φράγκο.


Το 12% οφειλεται καθαρα στις ταινιες της χρονιας , και παραθετω τι γραφει ο συντακτης γιατι παλι καποιοι διαβαζουν επιλεκτικα:
"Η δεύτερη παρατήρηση αφορά την αιτία αυτής της μείωσης (τα ονόματα των κορυφαίων τίτλων): "Σας παρουσιάζουμε κατά αποκλειστικότητα, μετά από δημοσιογραφική έρευνα που κάναμε τα πρώτα Ανεπίσημα Αποτελέσματα Εισιτηρίων για τις Κινηματογραφικές Χρονιές 2007 & 2008 στην Ελλάδα. Η πρώτη σημαντική παρατήρηση είναι μια φυσιολογική μείωση κατά -11,3% (1.065.374 εισιτήρια) το 2008 σε σχέση με το 2007. Ο αριθμός των συγκρινόμενων ταινιών είναι 44 και τις δύο χρονιές. 300" και "EL GRECO" μαζί έκαναν 1.977.179 εισιτήρια το 2007, δηλαδή, περίπου την μισή διαφορά! Μάλιστα αυτές οι 2 ταινίες μονάχα κατάφεραν να "ξεσηκώσουν" κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά κόσμο και κοσμάκη, σε σημείο που να αποτελούν πλέον "σημείο αναφοράς"."
http://www.myfilm.gr/article4618.html

Τωρα αν καποιος επενδυσε και περιμενε να κανει αποσβεση σε 5 χρονια και δεν του βγηκαν τα νουμερα τι να πω?
Δηλαδη θα μας πεις οτι μπαινουν και μεσα οι εταιρειες αυτες?
Εστω οτι εχουμε αιθουσα 300 ατομων
30 ημερες Χ 300 Χ 12 μηνες = 108.000 εισητηρια
εστω οτι εχουμε πληροτητα 50% δηλαδη 50.000 εισητηρια
εχουμε 50.000 Χ 12 ευρω (εισητηριο + ενα αναψυκτικο) = 600.000 ευρω
Εχουμε προσωπικο 5 ατομων , ας βαλουμε κοστος 100.000 ευρω
μενουν 500.000 ευρω.
Εστω οτι εχουμε εξοδα συντηρησης αλλα 100.000 ευρω
μενουν 400.000 ευρω , αν υποθεσουμε οτι τα μισα τα παιρνουν οι εταιρειες διανομης εχουμε κερδη 200.000 ευρω.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αφού υπήρχε τo adsl εδώ και χρόνια και αφού ότι κατέβαζε ένας το έδινε και σε άλλους, γιατί δεν είχαμε τότε μεγάλη πτώση όπως ισχυρίζεστε (link???). Γιατί όλο "τυχαία" τα πράγματα ξεκίνησαν να παίρνουν τον κατήφορο όταν άρχισε να διαδίδετε HD υλικό στο internet και να μπαίνουν στα σπίτια μας HD τηλεοράσεις και οθόνες???

----------


## Manvol

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο τελικά να αναζητήσεις τις πραγματικές αιτίες της οικονομικής δυσπραγίας των κινηματογραφικών επιχειρήσεων/video club/δισκογραφικών στην Ελλάδα. 

Ειδικά αφού υπάρχει και το αναμάσημα του internet και της πειρατείας....τα φορτώνουμε όλα εκεί και ελαφραίνουμε τις ψυχές μας από τις αμαρτίες. Αμήν.

----------


## Last_chance

> δηλαδη μπαινει μεσα ο κοντομηνας?ο καημενος
> αν δε μπορει να ανταπεξελθει να το κλεισει και να παει να πουλαει τυροπιτες σε γηπεδα.


Η συζήτηση καφενείου συνεχίζεται για κάποιους…

Για άλλους βέβαια ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.
Νομίζουν ότι είμαστε μπροστά σε ακροατήριο σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου και ζητάν συνεχώς links με αποδείξεις των όσων λέμε και υποστηρίζουμε..

Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά μην είστε των άκρων…

Σας παραθέτω αυτά τα Link για να πάρετε μια γεύση από αυτά που εννοώ.

http://prezatv.blogspot.com/2009/08/...ow-greece.html

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=16/08/2009


Για να μην μακρηγορούμε φίλοι μου τα εισιτήρια στην Ελλάδα και 14 εκ που είναι για τις επενδύσεις που έχουν κάνει κυρίως η Village Roadshow είναι πολύ λίγα.

Η Village θεωρεί ότι για να κάνει απόσβεση σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα την επένδυση της πρέπει να κάνει τουλάχιστον κάθε χρόνο τον διπλάσιο αριθμό εισιτηρίων σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό της σε κάθε χώρα που έχει κινηματογράφους.
Δηλαδή οι προσδοκίες για την Ελλάδα ήταν να φτάσει τα 20 εκ εισιτήρια το χρόνο .

Ένας λόγος λοιπόν που μας αποχαιρέτησε ήταν ότι τα εισιτήρια αντί να παρουσιάζουν άνοδο μειώθηκαν κατά περίπου 12%( Λόγοι: Πειρατεία, κορεσμός, κακή ποιότητα ταινιών)

Αποτέλεσμα αυτού αυξήσανε την τιμή του εισιτηρίου για να ισορροπήσουν την απώλεια από την μειωμένη προσέλευση του κόσμου. Βέβαια αργότερα τους βγήκε και η οικονομική κρίση με αποτέλεσμα την πώληση στο επιχειρηματία Κοντομηνα (Σεπτεμβριος 2009)

Το ερώτημα που τίθεται λοιπόν είναι γιατί ενας πολύ έξυπνος και δραστήριος επιχειρηματίας να αγοράσει μια ζημιογόνα εταιρία? Τι προσδοκίες έχει?

Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα και πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιοι συνεχίζουν την συζήτηση καφενείου η μένουν σε επιδερμικές διαπιστώσεις για την αυξομείωση των εισιτηρίων που και την κουτσή Μαρία να ρωτήσεις θα σου απαντήσει .

----------


## Manvol

Και σαν καλή κουβέντα καφενείου δε θα μπορούσε να μην έχει και τις ανακρίβειες της, όπως η παραπάνω. 

Αν έχασαν οι κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες, οφείλεται σε 1002 άλλους λόγους εκτός από το file sharing (του οποίου το μερίδιο ευθύνης ΕΛΕΓΧΕΤΑΙ και δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για να το αποδείξουν). Επειτα το γεγονός ότι επένδυσαν κάποια ποσά και έπεσαν έξω οι εν λόγω επιχειρήσεις, δείχνει απλά κακές επιχειρηματικές επιλογές. Αυτό το ρίσκο υπάρχει πάντα σε οποιαδήποτε επένδυση. Το να ψάχνουν μάγισσες και φαντάσματα για να φορτώσουν την αποτυχία τους δεν θα λύσει κανένα πρόβλημα και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να δώσει κανένα συμπέρασμα άξιο λόγου (πέρα από φανατισμούς, ανακρίβειες και ιδεολογικές αγκυλώσεις).

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ο λόγος: http://www.multirama.gr/products/pro...1&catid=060100

link για τις ενοικιάσεις dvd και πωλήσεις εισιτηρίων τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια θα πάρουμε ή το γράφει κάπου στα link που έδωσες και δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## RePlay

2 σχόλια μόνο γιατί το έχετε κουράσει το thread ορισμένοι,ας μην το χ****** και άλλο.




> Άντε πάλι τα ίδια. Το Blue ray δεν ακούμπησε στην Ελλάδα.


Ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει αν δεν ακούμπησε στην Ελλάδα.Ακούμπησε εμένα και τα videoclub έχουν υποχρέωση να φέρνουν bluray για να καλύψουν και την μικρή μερίδα πελατών τους που γουστάρουν ποιότητα.




> . Αλλά βλέπουμε με λύπη πως μας τρώνε το ψωμί και τους κόπους μιας ζωής κάτι κλεφτρόνια.


Σας καταλαβαίνω αλλά πρέπει να έχετε το εξής στο μυαλό σας.Σε οποιαδήποτε πολιτισμένη και αναπτυγμένη τεχνολογικά χώρα του κόσμου,η δουλειά σας θα είχε εξαφανιστεί χρόνια τώρα, εντελώς, από τα video-on-demand και το διαθέσιμο triple play περιεχόμενο που δίνουν στα πακέτα τους οι ξένοι ISP.Κανείς δεν θα πατούσε σε videoclub.
Ε,σε κάτι Ουγκάντες και κάτι Ελλάδες που δεν συμβαίνει ακόμα αυτό(κάτι connex tv κτλπ δεν πιανουν ΜΙΑ απένταντι στα ξένα πακέτα),υπάρχουν ακόμα videoclub.Είναι λογικό να κατεβάζει ο κόσμος όμως όταν τα μαγαζιά αυτά δεν τους καλύπτουν και δη τους ψαγμένους χρήστες,που θέλουν την αγαπημένη τους σειρά γρήγορα και γιατί όχι και σε Bluray.

Πάντως σας το έχω ψαναπεί,με λάθος άτομα τα βάζετε.Ελάχιστα φταίμε εγώ,τα μέλη του forum και όσοι κατεβάζουν.Ας μην είμαστε υποκριτές,τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες στο Internet γίνονται ΚΑΘΑΡΑ για downloading, 99,5% παράνομου υλικού.Είναι γελοίο να σχεδιάζονται FTTH δίκτυα και να μιλάτε για κόψιμο του κατεβάσματος.Αν θέλαμε μόνο browsing περιοριζόμασταν σε 512 άντε 1 mbps συνδέσεις.

Το σύστημα το ίδιο συντηρεί την πειρατεία.Δεν μπορεί να βλέπεις γ*** την τρέλα μου divx,xvid,mkv players στην αγορά και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι προορίζονται καθαρά για να βλέπεις τα κατεβασμένα.Για τα νόμιμα dvd μας καλύπτουν και τα πανάρχαια players, άντε το πολύ πολύ να αγοράζαμε bluray player για τα νόμιμα αντίστοιχα δισκάκια.

Βάλτε τα λοιπόν με τους ISP,τους κατασκευαστές media players και τηλεοράσεων. Όχι με τον απλό χρήστη.

PS.Μ' αρέσει που θα έγραφα 2 σχόλια. :Whistle:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Η αλυσίδα blockbuster έχει 650 καταστήματα στην Αγγλία.
http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/bbsitec...ores/home.aspx
http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/stores/...der.aspx?town=

Από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα οτι δεν υπάρχουν αλλού; Παντού υπάρχουν συμπληρωματικά των άλλων υπηρεσιών. Μόνο εδώ έγινε τρελό πάρτι με την πειρατεία. Δεν ζούμε εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Εσείς μάλλον είστε αλλού. Άλλοι μας λέγανε οτι η πειρατεία μας κάνει και καλό μέσο διαφήμισης. Ο καθένας οτι θέλει λέει.

----------


## uncharted

για μενα η πειρατεια αποδεδειγμενα εχει κανει τεραστιο κακο ΜΟΝΟ στα pc games

αποδειξη? το οτι δεν βγαινουν πια πρωτοτυπα pc games, παρα μονο ξαναζεσταμενο φαγητο με καλυτερα γραφικα (fifa, pro, nfs κλπ) και FPS
καθως επισης και η μαζικη στροφη των developers στις κονσολες, γι' αυτο βλεπουμε τοσα console ports στο pc

αντιθετως, στις ταινιες δεν εχει κανει καμια ζημια

αποδειξη? τα υψηλοτατα "μεροκαματα" των ηθοποιων δεν εχουν πεσει (ουτε βλεπω να πεινανε) και τα blockbusters (avatar, 300 κλπ) σπανε κυριολεκτικα τα ταμεια (μην μου πει κανεις σωφρον ανθρωπος οτι θα κατσει να δει CAM/TS και ειδικα σε 3D ταινια? ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ προς τα ματια του θα κανει πρωτιστως)

αν μπορει κανεις, ας με διαψευσει  :Smile:

----------


## kostas_1966

1.Περι Blue ray.
Δεν εχετε δικιο.Κανεις απο τους δυο.Και εξηγουμαι:

giorgosgudelias τι σημαινει δεν ακουμπησε; Επειδη μεχρι τωρα εχει χαμηλη απορροφηση δεν σημαινει οτι απαξιωθηκε.Η εποχη του τωρα ξεκινησε και ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι στην Ελλαδα καθυστερουμε να ανεβουμε στο τραινο.Αλλά ανεβαινουμε ομως.
Θα γινει οτι εγινε και με το dvd.Αργα και χαλαρα εκτοπισε το προηγουμενο μεσο (video).
Οταν μπηκε ως περιφερειακο στο pc τα αλλα ηρθαν μονα τους.
Το ιδιο θα γινει και τωρα.

RePlay θεωρητικα,αντικειμενικα και αμεροληπτα το δικιο σου δεν αμφισβητειται.
Επειδη ομως η κοινωνια μας δεν ειναι αξιοκρατικη ουτε δικαιη-ειναι αυτο που λεει η υπογραφη μου-ειτε το θελεις ειτε οχι θα προσαρμοστεις με την καθημερινοτητα & το όποιο κατεστημενο μεχρι αυτο να αλλαξει.
Με αλλα λογια ειτε θα επιδοθεις σε κυνηγι μαγισσων για να βρεις-αν βρεις-αυτο που ζητας (και θα φτασεις στην...Καλαματα) ειτε θα αλλαξεις συνηθειες.
Διοτι ο επαγγελματιας ενδιαφερεται να εισπραξει και οχι να εξυπηρετησει.
Ετσι δεν βρισκουμε πχ επωνυμο και προσιτο αποκωδικοποιητη αμεσως οταν ξεκινησε η digea,ετσι δεν βρισκω σε συνοικιακα περιπτερα καρτες τηλεφωνου υψηλης αξιας,ετσι οργωσα ολη την Ελλαδα για να καταφερω να αποκτησω ενα συγκεκριμενο γκατζετ,ετσι το οποιοδηποτε νεο προιον (ακομα και τσιγαρα) δεν κοσμει τα ραφια πριν αποκτησει μαζικη αποδοχη.
Εξαιρουνται οι μεγαλες αλυσιδες που και αυτες δεν εχουν ποτε απολυτη πληροτητα.
Στην περιπτωση σου το βιντεοκλαμπ θα πρεπει να ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα πιασει τα λεφτα του συν το κερδος που εχει προυπολογισει για να υπερκαλυψει την χονδρικη παραγγελια που κανει.Μεχρι να μπει,οπως ειπα,το Β.R στο pc.Μετα ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους,αν με νοεις.


Προσαρμογη ομως καλουνται να κανουν και τα βιντεοκλαμπ (ή να ψαξουν αλλη δουλεια).Υπαρχει ακμη και παρακμη κι αυτο επρεπε να το σκεφτουν οταν ξεφυτρωναν σαν τα μανιταρια.Το ιδιο εγινε αργοτερα και με τα console shops στην εποχη των cartridges (mega drive,snes,gameboy κλπ).Εβγαλαν τρελα κερδη με ανεξαρτητες εισαγωγες,φανταστειτε περι τα 15 χιλιαρικα για ενα 16bit παιχνιδι στα τελη του '80 αρχες '90.Χρυσαφι ελ ντοραντο.Φυσικα η χαρα τους δεν κρατησε για πολυ.

Στην συνοικια μου,ενας χαρισματικος τυπος,με οξεια αντιληψη,μαζεψε τα κομματια απο τα ερειπια των 2 παραπανω (videoclub,videogames),τα πασπαλισε με ...ιντερνετικη σκονη (ο νοων νοητω) και τα σερβιρει με δωρεαν delivery κατ'οικον.Και φερνει και σουβλακια+τσιγαρα αν χρειαστει.
Ο,τι θελει ο πελατης.
Αυτοι ζουν.
Και ασε τους αλλους να "αρμεγουνε λαγους και να κουρευουνε χελωνες".
Αυτους τους φταιει η πειρατεια.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Τελευταίο post για σήμερα. Το απότομο κακό που έγινε με την πειρατεία φαίνεται ακόμα και από το ποιού είδους ταινίες επηρεάστηκαν πιο πολύ. Έβλεπα στο gamato τα snatch του Χαρυ Πότερ και δεν το πίστευα. Έφτασαν οι 3-4 πρώτες εκδόσεις συνολικά τα 2 εκ κατεβάσματα. Μιλάμε η ταινία δεν έκανε καν απόσβεση. Οι μεγαλύτερες φετινές αποτυχίες μετά ήταν το Star Trek και οι Transformers, ταινίες δηλαδή που κάνανε πάταγο στα τορρεντάδικα.
Οι μόνες ταινίες που δουλέψανε το 2009 ήταν το Twilight και το Proposal, καθαρά γυναικείες ταινίες δηλαδή.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Ελλαδα καθυστερουμε να ανεβουμε στο τραινο.Αλλά ανεβαινουμε ομως.
> Θα γινει οτι εγινε και με το dvd.Αργα και χαλαρα εκτοπισε το προηγουμενο μεσο (video).
> Οταν μπηκε ως περιφερειακο στο pc τα αλλα ηρθαν μονα τους.
> Το ιδιο θα γινει και τωρα.


To Blu ray είναι στην Ελλάδα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια. 3.5 χρόνια μετά την έλευση του DVD (αρχές 2002) τα video club ήταν ΓΕΜΑΤΑ με DVD. Εγώ από το 2000 μόνο DVD έπαιρνα! Αν δεν το είχε σε DVD δεν το νοίκιαζα. Τις μόνες ταινίες που θυμάμαι να τις είχαν μόνο σε VHS ήταν το Spawn (βγήκε αργότερα σε DVD), Princess Mononoke (το βρήκα αργότερα στο Παγκράτι σε Region 1) και Pitch Black το οποίο βγήκε αργότερα σε DVD και το έχω αγοράσει. Οπότε δεν πάμε με τα ίδια βήματα.




> Μιλάμε η ταινία δεν έκανε καν απόσβεση.


Έχεις κάνα link ή υποθέτεις??? Για τα video club μιλάς ή γενικά??? Για Ελλάδα μιλάς ή γενικά???

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Έχεις κάνα link ή υποθέτεις??? Για τα video club μιλάς ή γενικά??? Για Ελλάδα μιλάς ή γενικά???


Video club έχω. Γνωστής σχετικά αλυσίδας. Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου τα νούμερα και δεν κρίνω από το δικό μου μαγαζί. Έχουμε επαφές με όλο τον χώρο. Όλοι μιλάνε για καταστροφή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω δεν διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σας απλα διαφωνω στον καταλογισμο των ενοχων.

αληθεια φιλε μου εχεις ψαξει ποιοι κρυβονται πισω απο τους "πειρατες" πισω απο την διανομη σε "εφημεριδες" κτλ η μονο ριχνεις καπου την ευθυνη (που μπορει να ειναι κακη επιλογη για σενα) 

κινηματογραφο οπως ειπα εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να παω (ουτε προκειτε να παω)

οπως και το να νοικιασω ταινια απο VIDEO/DVD CLUB.

----------


## Manvol

> Video club έχω. Γνωστής σχετικά αλυσίδας. Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου τα νούμερα και δεν κρίνω από το δικό μου μαγαζί. Έχουμε επαφές με όλο τον χώρο. Όλοι μιλάνε για καταστροφή.


Τότε ως επιχειρηματίας -μικρός ή μεγάλος- θα πρέπει να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα πράγματα σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να ξέρεις προς τα που πάει η αγορά. Και πως σε κάθε είδος επιχείρησης υπάρχει άνοδος και πτώση. Με το να δημιουργείς ενόχους στο μυαλό σου για να τους φορτώσεις τα τερτίπια της αγοράς, μόνο τον εαυτό σου στενοχωρείς. 

Επρεπε να είχατε αντιληφθεί πως το μοντέλο ενοικίασης ταινιών με Χ ποσό για Υ μέρες δεν θα ήταν αειθαλές. Βρείτε νέες επιχειρηματικές ευκαιρίες. Κάντε περισσότερες προσφορές, έξυπνο marketing, αξιοποιήστε τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Με το να σνομπάρετε το blu-ray (θα ανέβει σαν αγορά ΟΤΑΝ θα υπάρχει αφθονία διαθέσιμων ταινιών-σειρών) και να ξορκίζετε την πειρατεία δε θα λύσετε το πρόβλημα σας. 

Και πάνω απ' όλα πάψτε να πιστεύετε ότι επειδή έχετε ανοίξει μια επιχείρηση λύσατε το πρόβλημα της ζωής σας. Οποιος δεν αλλάζει χάνεται - είναι νόμος.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Ποιος σας είπε οτι σνομπάρουμε το blue ray. Ο κόσμος το σνόμπαρε. Δεν το θεώρησε καινοτομία και δεν ασχολήθηκε. Σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες Blue ray δεν κάνουν απόσβεση. Εμείς παρακαλάμε ο κόσμος να στραφεί στην ποιότητα και όχι στις TS, Cam και λοιπές εκδόσεις. Αν κοιτάξετε τα snatch στα τορρεντάδικα θα δείτε οτι οι κακής εικόνας ταινίες έχουν τα περισσότερα κατεβάσματα με μεγάλη διαφορά. 
Από την άλλη ο κόσμος αδιαφορεί πλήρως για τις προσφορές. Όσο καλύτερη προσφορά κάνεις τόσο μέσα μπαίνεις. Το freez που βγήκε πέρσι θα έπρεπε να κλείσει όλων τον ανταγωνισμό. Αυτό που συνέβη τελικά είναι να έχει αυτός μεγαλύτερη πτώση στον τζίρο από εμάς και να προσπαθεί να την μαζέψει την προσφορά μέχρι σε σημείο να μην φοβίζει κανέναν. 
Αυτήν την στιγμή θα ήταν ιδανικές οι συνθήκες για πολύ καλές πωλήσεις στο home entertainment. Αλλά είχε τέτοια διάδοση η πειρατεία, μιλάμε βλέπαμε έναν ένα τους καλούς πελάτες να χάνονται. Βρίσκαμε κάποιον από αυτόν έξω και το μόνο που έλεγε είναι οτι κατεβάζει. Ρωτάμε τους υπαλλήλους μας που είναι οι φίλοι σας; "Κατεβάζουν". Όλη η Ελλάδα κατεβάζει.
Για τις εφημερίδες δεν το συζητάω, σταμάτησαν όλες να βγάζουν καινούργιες ταινίες. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να δώσει περαιτέρω ώθηση αλλά τίποτα.
Η πτώση 70% στο σύνολο του τζίρου μέσα σε 2 χρόνια δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί αλλιώς. Την ίδια στιγμή το μόνο που γνώρισε άνθηση ήταν το internet. 
Όσοι λέτε για άλλα μοντέλα ενοικίασης, ξεχνάτε οτι μιλάτε για Ελλάδα. Με ποιόν τρόπο να στείλεις ταινία μέσω ταχυδρομείου. Μιλάμε για χαμένη υπόθεση.
Σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες μαζί με τα video on demand και pay per view, υπάρχουν και τα βιντεοκλαμπ. Τα block buster έχουν 650 καταστήματα στην Αγγλία. Τα βιντεοκλαμπ δεν έκλεισαν ούτε στις ΗΠΑ που μιλάμε η ποιότητα της καλωδιακής δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού. Το μόνο που δούλεψε στο video on demand ήταν οι τσόντες.

----------


## Manvol

> Ποιος σας είπε οτι σνομπάρουμε το blue ray. Ο κόσμος το σνόμπαρε. Δεν το θεώρησε καινοτομία και δεν ασχολήθηκε. Σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες Blue ray δεν κάνουν απόσβεση. Εμείς παρακαλάμε ο κόσμος να στραφεί στην ποιότητα και όχι στις TS, Cam και λοιπές εκδόσεις. Αν κοιτάξετε τα snatch στα τορρεντάδικα θα δείτε οτι οι κακής εικόνας ταινίες έχουν τα περισσότερα κατεβάσματα με μεγάλη διαφορά. 
> Από την άλλη ο κόσμος αδιαφορεί πλήρως για τις προσφορές. Όσο καλύτερη προσφορά κάνεις τόσο μέσα μπαίνεις. Το freez που βγήκε πέρσι θα έπρεπε να κλείσει όλων τον ανταγωνισμό. Αυτό που συνέβη τελικά είναι να έχει αυτός μεγαλύτερη πτώση στον τζίρο από εμάς και να προσπαθεί να την μαζέψει την προσφορά μέχρι σε σημείο να μην φοβίζει κανέναν. 
> Αυτήν την στιγμή θα ήταν ιδανικές οι συνθήκες για πολύ καλές πωλήσεις στο home entertainment. Αλλά είχε τέτοια διάδοση η πειρατεία, μιλάμε βλέπαμε έναν ένα τους καλούς πελάτες να χάνονται. Βρίσκαμε κάποιον από αυτόν έξω και το μόνο που έλεγε είναι οτι κατεβάζει. Ρωτάμε τους υπαλλήλους μας που είναι οι φίλοι σας; "Κατεβάζουν". Όλη η Ελλάδα κατεβάζει.
> Για τις εφημερίδες δεν το συζητάω, σταμάτησαν όλες να βγάζουν καινούργιες ταινίες. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να δώσει περαιτέρω ώθηση αλλά τίποτα.
> Η πτώση 70% στο σύνολο του τζίρου μέσα σε 2 χρόνια δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί αλλιώς. Την ίδια στιγμή το μόνο που γνώρισε άνθηση ήταν το internet. 
> Όσοι λέτε για άλλα μοντέλα ενοικίασης, ξεχνάτε οτι μιλάτε για Ελλάδα. Με ποιόν τρόπο να στείλεις ταινία μέσω ταχυδρομείου. Μιλάμε για χαμένη υπόθεση.
> Σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες μαζί με τα video on demand και pay per view, υπάρχουν και τα βιντεοκλαμπ. Τα block buster έχουν 650 καταστήματα στην Αγγλία. Τα βιντεοκλαμπ δεν έκλεισαν ούτε στις ΗΠΑ που μιλάμε η ποιότητα της καλωδιακής δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού. Το μόνο που δούλεψε στο video on demand ήταν οι τσόντες.


Βγάζεις πικρία και τίποτα παραπάνω, γι'αυτό δε βλέπεις καθαρά τα πράγματα. 

Υπάρχουν χώρες σε σύγκριση με τις οποίες το file sharing που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα ωχριά. Σουηδία (σκανδιναβία γενικότερα), Ολλανδία, ΗΠΑ, Ρουμανία, και δεκάδες άλλες, έχουν όλες κοινή την τεράστια παράδοση στο file sharing και σίγουρα οι θηριώδεις συνδέσεις που αναπτύχθηκαν την τελευταία 10ετία στην Β.Ευρώπη δεν αποσκοπούσαν μόνο στη βελτίωση του browsing ή την εμπειρία του youtube.

Οσοι ασχολήθηκαν/ασχολούνται με το file sharing, γνωρίζουν πόσο πίσω είναι στην έκταση του σε σχέση με τις παραπάνω χώρες.

Τα αίτια βρίσκονται αλλού και κανένας μέσα σε αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για να σας τα εντοπίσει/καταδείξει.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1. % νοικοκυριών με κατ’ οίκον πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο

πηγή: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297695
2. Έχουν πουληθεί πάνω από 2.000.000 επίπεδες τηλεοράσεις στην Ελλάδα (300.000+ το 2006, 850.000+ 2007, 1.500.000+ 2008)
http://www.cosmo.gr/SciTech/188598.html
http://avclub.gr/forum/showpost.php?...62&postcount=1

----------


## kostas007

> για μενα η πειρατεια αποδεδειγμενα εχει κανει τεραστιο κακο ΜΟΝΟ στα pc games
> 
> αποδειξη? το οτι δεν βγαινουν πια πρωτοτυπα pc games, παρα μονο ξαναζεσταμενο φαγητο με καλυτερα γραφικα (fifa, pro, nfs κλπ) και FPS
> καθως επισης και η μαζικη στροφη των developers στις κονσολες, γι' αυτο βλεπουμε τοσα console ports στο pc
> 
> αντιθετως, στις ταινιες δεν εχει κανει καμια ζημια
> 
> αποδειξη? τα υψηλοτατα "μεροκαματα" των ηθοποιων δεν εχουν πεσει (ουτε βλεπω να πεινανε) και τα blockbusters (avatar, 300 κλπ) σπανε κυριολεκτικα τα ταμεια (μην μου πει κανεις σωφρον ανθρωπος οτι θα κατσει να δει CAM/TS και ειδικα σε 3D ταινια? ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ προς τα ματια του θα κανει πρωτιστως)
> 
> αν μπορει κανεις, ας με διαψευσει


οι εταιρειες pc games εχουν αλλους τροπους να τα κονομανε...απο μιζες απο nvidia,ati,intel κτλ.
ειναι τυχαιο οτι καθε καινουριο παιχνιδι ειναι φουσκωμενο στα textures οσο τα βυζια της παμελα...?




> Τελευταίο post για σήμερα. Το απότομο κακό που έγινε με την πειρατεία φαίνεται ακόμα και από το ποιού είδους ταινίες επηρεάστηκαν πιο πολύ. Έβλεπα στο gamato τα snatch του Χαρυ Πότερ και δεν το πίστευα. Έφτασαν οι 3-4 πρώτες εκδόσεις συνολικά τα 2 εκ κατεβάσματα. Μιλάμε η ταινία δεν έκανε καν απόσβεση. Οι μεγαλύτερες φετινές αποτυχίες μετά ήταν το Star Trek και οι Transformers, ταινίες δηλαδή που κάνανε πάταγο στα τορρεντάδικα.
> Οι μόνες ταινίες που δουλέψανε το 2009 ήταν το Twilight και το Proposal, καθαρά γυναικείες ταινίες δηλαδή.


εχω δε πανω απο 1000 ταινιες κατεβασμενες
αν δεν ειχα το torrent δε θα ειχα δει ουτε 50.Δεν θα ηξερα ουτε εναν ηθοποιο/σκηνοθετη,αρα δε θα πηγαινα να δω επομενες ταινιες στο cinema.
περσι σινεμα ειχα δει σιγουρα 20 ταινιες.τωρα που πηγαν το εισητηριο 10 ευρω δεν εχω παει ουτε μια φορα και ουτε προκειται ξανα ουτε αν αναστηθει ο kubrick και γραψει καινουρια.
transformers,gi joe και λοιπες γελοιοτητες ηταν απαραδεκτες ταινιες που μετανοιωσα που της κατεβασα,παλι καλα που δεν τις ειδα σινεμα να κλαιω τα 8 ευρω.
γυναικειες ταινιες στο cinema επιβιωνουν λογω ζευγαριων και γυναικοπαρεων που πανε μονο και μονο για εξοδο σινεμα αντι για καφε.Οι αντρες οταν πανε σινεμα πανε να δουν συγκεκριμενη ταινια,και οχι του στυλ "παμε σινεμα,α τι εχει σημερα για δες?"




> Η συζήτηση καφενείου συνεχίζεται για κάποιους…
> 
> Για άλλους βέβαια ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.
> Νομίζουν ότι είμαστε μπροστά σε ακροατήριο σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου και  ζητάν συνεχώς links με αποδείξεις των όσων λέμε και υποστηρίζουμε..
> 
> Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά μην είστε των άκρων…
> 
> Σας παραθέτω αυτά τα Link για να πάρετε μια γεύση από αυτά που εννοώ.
> 
> ...


αμφιβητησα εγω οτι τα πηρε ο κοντομηνας?
εγω σου ειπα οτι δεν ενδιαφερομαι για τα οικονομικα ενος απατεωνα που στη τελικη αν δε τα καταφερνει ας παει να κανει αλλη δουλεια.θα πρεπε να εχω τυψεις?

----------


## RePlay

> Η αλυσίδα blockbuster έχει 650 καταστήματα στην *Αγγλία.*
> http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/bbsitec...ores/home.aspx
> http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/stores/...der.aspx?town=


Μάλλον δεν διαβάσατε το ποστ μου καλά



> Σε οποιαδήποτε πολιτισμένη *και αναπτυγμένη τεχνολογικά χώρα* του κόσμου


Η Αγγλία είναι στην εποχή των σπηλαίων στο θέμα του Ίντερνετ στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της.Ψάξτε να βρείτε θέματα στο forum αυτό που λέγαν ότι άρχισε πρόσφατα η πιλοτική διάθεση ταχητήτων 8mbps και χαίρονταν( :ROFL: ). Με τι να δώσουν triple play,με τις 1 και 2mbps συνδέσεις? Λίγο δύσκολα.

Φυσικά αν μου παρουσιάσετε στοιχεία για πολλά videoclubs σε χώρες όπως πχ Σουηδία, Ολλανδία, Κορέα, Ιαπωνία κτλπ πάω πάσο.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Φυσικά αν μου παρουσιάσετε στοιχεία για πολλά videoclubs σε χώρες όπως πχ Σουηδία, Ολλανδία, Κορέα, Ιαπωνία κτλπ πάω πάσο.


Τα block buster λειτουργούν περίπου 5,500 μαγαζιά στις HΠΑ, μια χώρα με απίστευτα καλό περιεχόμενο στο video on demand και στο pay per view. Στις ΗΠΑ βεβαίως ζει και βασιλεύει η ενοικίαση μέσω ταχυδρομείου, αλλά εκεί έχουν ταχυδρομείο, όχι την ξεφτίλα την δικιά μας. Δηλαδή σε μια χώρα που το maistream είναι η καλωδιακή και η ενοικίαση online και παράδοση με το ταχυδρομείο, μια αλυσίδα έχει 5,500 καταστήματα. Απλά εκεί ο κόσμος το φοβάται τον διαμοιρασμό, γιατί απλά τους λένε οτι είναι παράνομο.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Απλά εκεί ο κόσμος το φοβάται τον διαμοιρασμό, γιατί απλά τους λένε οτι είναι παράνομο.


Απλώς εκεί έχουν blu ray, hd tv και hd vod μαζί με τις HD τηλεοράσεις τους. Αν δεν είχαν θα σου έλεγα εγώ πόσο παράνομο θα ήταν.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αν νομίζεις ότι όλοι εκείνοι που έφυγαν από τα video club είναι οι χρήστες που έβαλαν adsl τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια (που ουσιαστικά το adsl από τους εναλλακτικούς κάνει 10 ευρώ και κάτω αν βγάλεις το κλασσικό πάγιο του ΟΤΕ των 15 ευρώ) και όχι όλοι εκείνοι που αγόρασαν HD TV των εκατοντάδων ή ακόμη και χιλιάδων ευρώ, τότε κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Τα νούμερα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. ADSL υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια. Οι γραμμές adsl τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια αυξήθηκαν μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες και δεν κατάφεραν καν να διπλασιαστούν, ενώ οι HD TV αυξήθηκαν περισσότερο από 2 εκατομμύρια από εκεί που ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρχτες! Όλα τα άλλα είναι μλκς. Αν ήταν έτσι θα έπρεπε να βλέπαμε τρελές μειώσεις εδώ και 5 χρόνια που υπήρχαν πάνω από τις μισές συνδέσεις που υπάρχουν τώρα και όχι τα τελευταία 2-3 που έκανα έφοδο οι HD τηλεοράσεις και τα HD mkv.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Αν νομίζεις ότι όλοι εκείνοι που έφυγαν από τα video club είναι οι χρήστες που έβαλαν adsl τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια (που ουσιαστικά το adsl από τους εναλλακτικούς κάνει 10 ευρώ και κάτω αν βγάλεις το κλασσικό πάγιο του ΟΤΕ των 15 ευρώ) και όχι όλοι εκείνοι που αγόρασαν HD TV των εκατοντάδων ή ακόμη και χιλιάδων ευρώ, τότε κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Τα νούμερα μιλάνε από μόνα τους. ADSL υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια. Οι γραμμές adsl τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια αυξήθηκαν μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες και δεν κατάφεραν καν να διπλασιαστούν, ενώ οι HD TV αυξήθηκαν περισσότερο από 2 εκατομμύρια από εκεί που ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρχτες! Όλα τα άλλα είναι μλκς. Αν ήταν έτσι θα έπρεπε να βλέπαμε τρελές μειώσεις εδώ και 5 χρόνια που υπήρχαν πάνω από τις μισές συνδέσεις που υπάρχουν τώρα και όχι τα τελευταία 2-3 που έκανα έφοδο οι HD τηλεοράσεις και τα HD mkv.


Δηλαδή τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλεις από το γεγονός οτι οι ld και sd έχουν τα 10πλάσια κατεβάσματα από τις hd και οτι τα BR δεν τα ακουμπάει κανείς;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Άρα μου λες ότι και πριν 4-6 χρόνια είχατε τρελές μειώσεις. Γιατί και τότε από το internet κατέβαζαν. Δεν βλέπω όμως να λες τπτ για τόσο παλιά και μιλάς μόνο για 70% μείωση τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια (εποχή HD). Δλδ μας λες ότι πριν δεν ήξεραν πως να κατεβάζουν και ξαφνικά μετά από 2-4 χρόνια ανακάλυψαν το κατέβασμα.

----------


## Andreaslar

Tα HD δεν τα κατεβάζουνε στην Ελλάδα λόγω συνδέσεων..

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Tα HD δεν τα κατεβάζουνε στην Ελλάδα λόγω συνδέσεων..


Δλδ πιο πριν δεν κατέβαζαν avi των 700ΜΒ με τις kbit adsl συνδέσεις τους??? Τώρα που υπερδεκαπλασιάστηκαν οι ταχύτητες και οι πηγές υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα 7GB HD???!!! Μην δουλευόμαστε βρε παιδιά. Και στο εξωτερικό adsl έχουν. Μην κοιτάτε τις εξαιρέσεις με τα vdsl και ftth. Εδώ σε μερικές μεγάλες χώρες έχουν internet με περιορισμό στον όγκο!

----------


## Andreaslar

Πιο εύκολα seedάρεις avi 700 ή 1300mb παρά αρχείο των 4 ή 7gb

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Δεν μιλάω για πιο λόγο να προτιμήσει κάποιος που δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα ένα avi αρχείο. Θα ήταν ηλίθιο να μην το κάνει άλλωστε. Πέρα του ότι οι SD ταινίες βγαίνουν πιο γρήγορα από τις ΗD (σχεδόν σε όλες, αν όχι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις).

----------


## kostas_1966

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=9496819

Τα λεει ολα εφ'ολης της υλης.

Ετσι εχει η κατασταση.

----------


## Manvol

> Δηλαδή τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλεις από το γεγονός οτι οι ld και sd έχουν τα 10πλάσια κατεβάσματα από τις hd και οτι τα BR δεν τα ακουμπάει κανείς;


To λάθος σου είναι πως νομίζεις ότι όλοι οι Ελληνες κατεβάζουν από τους ελληνικούς trackers/direct download forums το HD υλικό. 

Οχι βέβαια. Προτιμούν private trackers του εξωτερικού, κατεβάζουν με maxed out ταχύτητα (αρχείο 8GB σε <2 ώρες) και χρησιμοποιούν υπότιτλους από εκατοντάδες άλλες πηγές. Το παράδειγμα σου είναι ανεπαρκές και δείχνει πόσο λίγο έχεις (έχετε) κατανοήσει την κατάσταση.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> To λάθος σου είναι πως νομίζεις ότι όλοι οι Ελληνες κατεβάζουν από τους ελληνικούς trackers/direct download forums το HD υλικό. 
> 
> Οχι βέβαια. Προτιμούν private trackers του εξωτερικού, κατεβάζουν με maxed out ταχύτητα (αρχείο 8GB σε <2 ώρες) και χρησιμοποιούν υπότιτλους από εκατοντάδες άλλες πηγές. Το παράδειγμα σου είναι ανεπαρκές και δείχνει πόσο λίγο έχεις (έχετε) κατανοήσει την κατάσταση.


Δηλαδή ένα δείγμα γραφής 55,000 ελλήνων χρηστών σε private traker είναι ανεπαρκές;

----------


## Manvol

> Δηλαδή ένα δείγμα γραφής 55,000 ελλήνων χρηστών σε private traker είναι ανεπαρκές;


Είναι ελληνικός tracker, χωρίς seedboxes, με μόνη πηγή για το download σου το upload speed ενός άλλου Ελληνα. Μιλάμε δηλάδή για χαμηλές ταχύτητες, παντελώς ακατάλληλες για downloading HD υλικού. Αντιθέτως για DVD-quality υλικό ο εν λόγω tracker προσφέρεται. 

Σημειωτέον: ο συγκεκριμένος είναι ο 2ος σε μέγεθος tracker από αυτούς που απέμειναν.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το 10% κατέβασε την HD έκδοση στα παραδείγματα που παράθεσες. Θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς αν το 90% των SD είναι οι πελάτες σας ή το 10% που κατέβασε την HD.  :Wink:  Γιατί όσοι κατεβάζουν δεν πάει να πει ότι παλιά ήταν πελάτες των video club ή ότι είχαν σκοπό να γίνουν αν δεν τα έβρισκαν στο internet. Τέσπα...


 :Closed topic:

----------


## MADx2

μερικα στατιστικα :
http://www.mpaa.org/researchStatistics.asp
http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source...gRGHs9PWSctkeA

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν στατιστικα που να αναφερουν ενοικιασεις ταινιων ανα ατομο και ανα ετος για να μπορει καποιος να βγαλει χρησιμα συμπερασματα.

Στα σινεμα παντως υπήρξε αυξηση

----------


## Last_chance

> Ποιος σας είπε οτι σνομπάρουμε το blue ray. Ο κόσμος το σνόμπαρε. Δεν το θεώρησε καινοτομία και δεν ασχολήθηκε. Σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες Blue ray δεν κάνουν απόσβεση. Εμείς παρακαλάμε ο κόσμος να στραφεί στην ποιότητα και όχι στις TS, Cam και λοιπές εκδόσεις. Αν κοιτάξετε τα snatch στα τορρεντάδικα θα δείτε οτι οι κακής εικόνας ταινίες έχουν τα περισσότερα κατεβάσματα με μεγάλη διαφορά. 
> Από την άλλη ο κόσμος αδιαφορεί πλήρως για τις προσφορές. Όσο καλύτερη προσφορά κάνεις τόσο μέσα μπαίνεις. Το freez που βγήκε πέρσι θα έπρεπε να κλείσει όλων τον ανταγωνισμό. Αυτό που συνέβη τελικά είναι να έχει αυτός μεγαλύτερη πτώση στον τζίρο από εμάς και να προσπαθεί να την μαζέψει την προσφορά μέχρι σε σημείο να μην φοβίζει κανέναν. 
> Αυτήν την στιγμή θα ήταν ιδανικές οι συνθήκες για πολύ καλές πωλήσεις στο home entertainment. Αλλά είχε τέτοια διάδοση η πειρατεία, μιλάμε βλέπαμε έναν ένα τους καλούς πελάτες να χάνονται. Βρίσκαμε κάποιον από αυτόν έξω και το μόνο που έλεγε είναι οτι κατεβάζει. Ρωτάμε τους υπαλλήλους μας που είναι οι φίλοι σας; "Κατεβάζουν". Όλη η Ελλάδα κατεβάζει.
> Για τις εφημερίδες δεν το συζητάω, σταμάτησαν όλες να βγάζουν καινούργιες ταινίες. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να δώσει περαιτέρω ώθηση αλλά τίποτα.
> Η πτώση 70% στο σύνολο του τζίρου μέσα σε 2 χρόνια δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί αλλιώς. Την ίδια στιγμή το μόνο που γνώρισε άνθηση ήταν το internet. 
> Όσοι λέτε για άλλα μοντέλα ενοικίασης, ξεχνάτε οτι μιλάτε για Ελλάδα. Με ποιόν τρόπο να στείλεις ταινία μέσω ταχυδρομείου. Μιλάμε για χαμένη υπόθεση.
> Σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες μαζί με τα video on demand και pay per view, υπάρχουν και τα βιντεοκλαμπ. Τα block buster έχουν 650 καταστήματα στην Αγγλία. Τα βιντεοκλαμπ δεν έκλεισαν ούτε στις ΗΠΑ που μιλάμε η ποιότητα της καλωδιακής δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού. Το μόνο που δούλεψε στο video on demand ήταν οι τσόντες.




Φίλε μου κάνεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.

Προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις κάτι το οποίο είναι σχεδόν το αυτονόητο για όλους μας απλά μερικοί λόγω πιθανόν για να περάσουν την ώρα τους και με μεγάλη δόση υποκρισίας δεν θέλουν να παραδεχτούν.
Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ήταν πελάτες σου πριν από 2-3 χρόνια και τώρα απλά δεν είναι γιατί υπάρχουν τα site torrents. Όλα τα άλλα  περί bluray HD και κάτι κοτσάνες που λέγονται για σκληρούς δίσκους κτλ είναι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.

Η πτώση στην επιχείρηση σου οφείλεται κατά 80% στην πειρατεία και το υπόλοιπο στον κορεσμό. Η υπερκατανάλωση που είδαμε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας που διανύουμε κούρασε τελικά με  αποτέλεσμα ο κόσμος να αρχίσει να γυρνάει την πλάτη του εάν και είναι όντως μια φτηνή σχετικά διασκέδαση για αυτόν.

Ωστόσο φίλε μου και τα δικά σας καταστήματα δεν είναι εκκλησίες.
Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Κάποιοι συνάδελφοι σου έχουν οικονομήσει τρελά χρήματα από αυτή τη δουλεία και φυσικά όχι με τον Σταυρό στο χέρι.
Παντού υπάρχουν βέβαια κακοί επαγγελματίες.

Στο χώρο σας βλέπουμε πολλά που ξενίζουν τον μέσο καταναλωτή.
Εγώ είμαι πολύ ενάντια στις Αλυσίδες καταστημάτων γιατί πιστεύω ότι δημιουργούν αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Τα καταστήματα σας κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να εξελιχθούν και να ακουμπήσουν τον καταναλωτή δημιουργώντας καινούριες υπηρεσίες και να εμπλουτιστούν με καινούρια προϊόντα. .

Ακόμη είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία συνδικαλιστική δράση γιατί όπως γίνεται συνέχεια δεν υπάρχει κανένα είδος εμπιστοσύνης οπότε είστε στο έλεος των δυο, τριών επιχειρηματιών που έχουνε τη διανομή στη χώρα μας.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ήταν πελάτες σου πριν από 2-3 χρόνια και τώρα απλά δεν είναι γιατί υπάρχουν τα site torrents.


Την απορία δεν μου την λύσατε... τελικά πριν από 4-6 χρόνια οι άνθρωποι δεν ήξεραν να κατεβάζουν??? Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι έβαλα ADSL το 2003 και μετά από 3-4 μήνες πήρα τον μεγαλύτερο εξωτερικό δίσκο που ήταν διαθέσιμος. 1ΤΒ έναντι 1.350 ευρώ! Ναι, για να ripάρω τα DVD μου τον πήρα. Το ότι έβαλα adsl 3-4 μήνες πριν δεν είχε καμία σχέση. Σύμπτωση.

----------


## Manvol

Είναι πρόβλημα των ιδιοκτητών video club (και κάθε επιχείρησης μιλώντας γενικά) το να μην μπορούν να δουν τα πραγματικά αίτια της πτώσης του τζίρου τους. Ετσι (χρησιμοποιώντας την καλπάζουσα φαντασία τους) καταλήγουν στο να κατηγορούν το file sharing αισθανόμενοι την ικανοποίηση πως έχουν βρει τον ένοχο - κι άρα μπορουν να τον χτυπήσουν σαν σάκο του μπόξ. 

Τι κρίμα που η φαντασία τις περισσότερες φορές (και σίγουρα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) απέχει παρασάγγας από την πραγματικότητα.

Και η πραγματικότητα είναι πως οι επιχειρήσεις τους βρίσκονται ΕΚΤΟΣ εποχής, έχουν ένα αραχνιασμένο επιχειρησιακό μοντέλο και πως αν δεν αλλάξουν γρήγορα τρόπο σκέψης, λειτουργίας, προώθησης υπηρεσιών θα αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο πτωτική πορεία τα επόμενα χρόνια. 

Τα υπόλοιπα τα λέτε για να τα λέτε και να νιώθετε όμορφα, κύριοι των video club.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο. Αυτό είναι διαχρονικό. Από ότι φαίνετε δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## psytransas

> Τα υπόλοιπα τα λέτε για να τα λέτε και να νιώθετε όμορφα, κύριοι των video club.


Και για εκτονωση θα προσθετα.

----------


## JERY

Κακα τα ψεματα τα video club επαθαν τη ζημια. και ηταν λογικο.
Οπως ζημια επαθαν και τα τεραστια internet καφε που τα βλεπαμε σαν διασημοπλοια εμεις οι νεοι της εποχης (εποχη 2001-2002).Πηγαινα στο bnb της ακαδημιας, και το μπουτρομι απο το 1ο μεχρι το 3ο υπογειο ηταν γεματο, τωρα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα.
Η ποιος θα ξεχασει τις βραδυες στα interspot στο εμπορικο του village στο παγκρατι με προσφορα 1ε η ωρα μετα τις 12 :Razz: 
Επισης μετα απο λιγα χρονια ολες οι γειτονιες γεμισαν με internet καφε , καθε γειτονια ειχε απο 2-3, τωρα φυσικα εχουν κλεισει ολα.
Μια ταινια που ειναι καλη θα παω να τη δω στο cinema, 300 ,transformer , βαθυα ψυχη avatar, αν και το εχουν παρακανει με το εισητηριο, ευτυχως υπαρχουν ακομα και το νανα στη δαφνη με 6ε το φοιτητικο
Ταινια εχω να παρω ομως απο το βιντεο club χρονια , μονο η μανα μου παιρνει γιατι δεν ξερει να κατεβαζει (ακομα τουλαχιστον)
Δυστηχως η αγορα κανει το κυκλο της και τετοια φαινομα θα συμβαινουν σε διαφορους κλαδους αναλογα με την εξελιξη και τις αναγκες της εποχης.
Πριν 10 χρονια ελεγαν κλεινουν τα τσαγκαραδικα, στη γειτονια μου τωρα εχουν ανοιξει 2

----------


## uncharted

> Οπως ζημια επαθαν και τα τεραστια internet καφε που τα βλεπαμε σαν διασημοπλοια εμεις οι νεοι της εποχης (εποχη 2001-2002).Πηγαινα στο bnb της ακαδημιας, και το μπουτρομι απο το 1ο μεχρι το 3ο υπογειο ηταν γεματο, τωρα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα.
> Η ποιος θα ξεχασει τις βραδυες στα interspot στο εμπορικο του village στο παγκρατι με προσφορα 1ε η ωρα μετα τις 12
> Επισης μετα απο λιγα χρονια ολες οι γειτονιες γεμισαν με internet καφε , καθε γειτονια ειχε απο 2-3, τωρα φυσικα εχουν κλεισει ολα.


οι "κακοι" παροχοι φταινε παλι, επρεπε να ειχαμε μεινει στο dial-up και στον ΕΠΑΚ... αχ, ωραιες εποχες να μπαινεις στο internet με το χρονομετρο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## psytransas

> οι "*κακοι*" παροχοι φταινε παλι, επρεπε να ειχαμε μεινει στο dial-up και στον ΕΠΑΚ... αχ, ωραιες εποχες να μπαινεις στο internet με το χρονομετρο!


Βεβαια, καποιος επρεπε να τους ειχε κλεισει για αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο... :Thumb down: 



Off Topic


		Θυμαμαι ειχα και ενα προγραμματακι που μετρουσε και τη χρεωση.. :Razz:

----------


## Omega9

> Πριν 10 χρονια ελεγαν κλεινουν τα τσαγκαραδικα, στη γειτονια μου τωρα εχουν ανοιξει 2


Άσε και εμένα έχει ανοίξει στη γειτονιά ένας και πνίγεται στη δουλειά! Του πήγα παπούτσι και μου είπε έλα σε μια βδομάδα γιατί έχω πολύ δουλειά! Αφού είναι σε κατάσταση που λέει στους πελάτες, σε μια βδομάδα θα το πάρεις κι άμα θέλεις, αλλιώς πήγαινε αλλού...

Πάντως δεν το βλέπω τα βίντεο κλαμπ να κάνουν καμία τέτοιου είδους ανάκαμψη μετά από 2 χρόνια από σήμερα... πως να το κάνουμε πιο βασικό είδος το παπούτσι για τον άνθρωπο, από ότι η ταινία.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς θέλουνε να πετύχουν οι εκπρόσωποι του κόσμου των μεσαζόντων στο εισαγόμενο θέαμα, με τις δημοσιεύσεις του στο νήμα αυτό, πέρα από την εκτόνωση όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω.

"Χέστηδες", "κλεφτρόνια", και λοιποί χαρακτηρισμοί, νομίζετε ότι θα αποθαρρύνουν τους επίδοξους από το σπορ του κατεβάσματος, giordo gudelia και Last Chance; Ο Last Chance μάλιστα, μας έβαλε και την τίγρη στο άβαταρ να τρομάξουμε, και το ίδιο το ψευδώνυμό του, υποδηλώνει μάλλον κάτι σχετικό.. "last chance" να σταματήσετε το κατέβασμα, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αναμφισβήτητα αυτοί οι δύο θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι μόνο αν η αστυνομία έμπαινε στο σπίτι κάθε ενός downloader της Ελλάδας και τον έριχνε να σαπίσει στη φυλακή. Όχι ότι και σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα ανεβαίνανε τα έσοδά τους.. μη γελιέστε.

Για να το πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή: τα βίντεο κλαμπ και τα σινεμά δεν έχουνε κανέναν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται. Μιλάνε εδώ οι εκπρόσωποί τους λες και ζούμε σε μια αγγελική οικονομικά οικονομία, όπου το μόνο στραβό είναι η απώλεια εσόδων των μεσαζόντων σε είδη πολυτελείας όπως cd και dvd! Αν δεν το έχετε αντιληφθεί "κύριοι", ζείτε σε καπιταλιστική κοινωνία και σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο, όπου το κέρδος είναι η κινητήρια δύναμη των κοινωνιών. Κοινώς, η ιδεολογία του μέσου ανθρώπου είναι "ότι αρπάξεις". Αυτό ισχύει και για τις πολυεθνικές και για τους πάντες. Και φυσικά ισχύει και για εσάς, όταν ρίξατε λεφτά να κάνετε επιχείρηση, ξέρατε ότι ζείτε σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο και αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθήσατε να εκμεταλευτείτε. Οπότε έχουμε τους υπηκόους των διαφόρων κοινωνιών που μέσα στον αγώνα για επιβίωση παίρνουν ότι προλάβουν να αρπάξουν διότι έτσι λειτουργεί το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και έχουμε και εσάς σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο του συστήματος να προσπαθείτε να εκμεταλευτείτε όσο μπορείτε μία πτυχή πιθανού κέρδους, δηλαδή την ενοικίαση εισαγόμενων (κατά 99%) προϊόντων θεάματος. Εντάξει, το εκμεταλευτήκατε όσο μπορέσατε, περάσανε τα χρόνια, η εισαγόμενη-πάντα τεχνολογία και τα εισαγόμενα μέσα εξελίχθηκαν, γινήκατε πλέον irrelevant που λένε και στις αμερικανικές ταινίες που νοικιάζετε. Που είναι το περίεργο; Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα, αν δε σας αρέσει (πλέον), προσπαθήστε να το αλλάξετε. 
Μας γράφει ο άλλος για τον Harry Potter και τα εκατομμύρια των εισπράξεων που έχασε (!). Δηλαδή giorgosgudelias πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί κάτοικοι της Ελλάδας πέρα από μερικούς businessmen του συναφιού σου, που τους ενδιαφέρει αν χάσανε κάτι τις από τα εκατομμύρια των εισπράξεων, οι ταινίες του Χάρρυ Πότερ; Η πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού αγωνίζεται να πληρώσει τη ΔΕΗ και να τα βγάλει πέρα, κι εσύ γράφεις για τις εισπράξεις του Χάρρυ Πόττερ; Όχι, όσο και το προσπαθείτε δε θα λυπηθώ τους ηθοποιούς και τις ντίβες του Χόλλυγουντ για τη μείωση μερικών εκατομμυρίων στο λογαριασμό τους. Κλεφτρόνια λοιπόν, έτσι; Το θέμα είναι ότι ένα σύστημα κέρδους σαν τον καπιταλισμό, κάνεις τους πάντες κλεφτρόνια, ή εν δυνάμει κλεφτρόνια, εξαρτάται τι δύνανται να αρπάξουν κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή. Το ίδιο κλεφτρόνια είστε και εσείς, που ανοίξατε βίντεο κλαμπ να εκμεταλευτείτε όπως είπα μια δεδομένη συγκυρία στην καπιταλιστική προσφορά και ζήτηση. Πήρατε όσα μπορέσατε. Το ίδιο κάνει και αυτός που κατεβάζει, αρπάζει όσα μπορεί. Έτσι του μάθανε, έτσι μεγάλωσε, έτσι επιβίωσε..  
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι στο μέλλον η γνώση και η ψυχαγωγία πρέπει να παρέχονται δωρεάν και να είναι δημόσιο αγαθό για τους πολίτες. Βέβαια υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα καταστροφής του πλανήτη πριν την ευκαιρία να υλοποιηθούν τέτοια ουτοπικά σχέδια.

Μου θυμίζετε τότε που έψαχνα στο ebay ένα ρολόι τοίχου συγκεκριμένο, που είχα σταμπάρει στην ιστοσελίδα της seiko. Ψάχνω, ψάχνω, το βρίσκω τελικά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε σε απόθεμα. Τιμή, 25 ευρό περίπου , 30κάτι με τα μεταφορικά. Ψάχνω σε διάφορα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα, ώσπου σε ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι το πετυχαίνω, ακριβώς το ίδιο, που έψαχνα, στον τοίχο. Λέω στην υπάλληλο, μάλλον ιδιοκτρήτρια ήτανε, πόσο κάνει αυτό; Με κοιτάει λίγο, σίγουρα σκεπτόμενη από μέσα της ("χμμ, πόσο βλαμένος να είναι τώρα αυτός") και μου λέει ....80 ευρό. *80 ευρό* !!!!! Φυσικά και έφυγα κατευθείαν, έψαξα λίγο ακόμα στο ebay και το παρήγγειλα με 30 σε λίγο καιρό από τότε. Αυτοί είστε οι μεσάζοντες και οι έμποροι και εμπορίσκοι στην Ελλάδα... και μη μου πει κανείς όπως λένε σε συζήτηση "ε και τι να κάνει, πρέπει να πληρώσει το νοίκι του", τι ναι αυτά που λέτε ρε, πάτε καλά; Προϊόν αγοράζω ή συμμετέχω στο νοίκι του εμπόρου; Να το κλείσει αν δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει το νοίκι του.. Ή μια άλλη φορά που έψαχνα ένα ιδιαίτερο ψηφιακό ρολόι, μέσω ίντερνετ έκανε 200 ευρό. Στην Ελλάδα σε μαγαζί το βρήκα 400-500!!! Ας μη συνεχίσω γιατί τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχω συναντήσει άπειρες στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας οικονομίας που ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ προϊόντα κανενός είδους εκτός από μερικά είδη πρώτης ανάγκης. Και μετά λένε τα κανάλια ότι έχει πέσει η αγορά και τα είδη πολυτελείας και λοιπές βλακείες. Ας πέσουν, ας κλείσουνε όλοι οι έμποροι και αυτή η κατάντια που υπάρχει. Αυτό δεν είναι εμπόριο, είναι ληστεία. Να κλείσουνε, μπας και αναγκαστούνε να κάνουνε κάτι χρήσιμο και παραγωγικό στη ζωή τους. Κάτι παραγωγικό για την κοινωνία, όχι απλά κερδοφόρο. Διότι σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα οι χώρες που έχουνε μεγάλη ποικιλία ειδών πολυτελείας, ΠΡΩΤΑ ξεκινήσανε παράγοντας μόνες τους όλα τα βασικά είδη, και μετά εισάγουν και διάφορα είδη πολυτελείας για διάθεση. Αυτό δε συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα.

........Auto merged post: Omega9 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εν τέλει, υπάρχει λύση για τους βιντεοκλαμπάδες και τους ιδιοκτήτες σινεμά στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα. Αν έχουν επιχειρηματικό μυαλό, λύσεις υπάρχουν. Πχ, μπορούνε να συνεταιριστούν όλοι μαζί, να πουλήσουν όλα τα σινεμά/μαγαζιά τους και να δημιουργήσουν τον φτηνότερο και ποιοτικότερο πάροχο ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα, πχ με 10 ευρώ ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο το μήνα και δώρο ποπ κορν κάθε Σάββατο (μια ιδέα). Πως σας φαίνετε σαν ιδέα;

----------


## Onyx_

Τα VideoClub,τα internet cafe κτλ, όπως ένα σωρό άλλα επαγγέλματα ξεπεράστηκαν από την εποχή.Δεν βλέπω τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν αυτά.Καιρός για τους ιδιοκτήτες να βρουν άλλο επάγγελμα όπως έκαναν τόσοι και τόσοι σε άλλα επαγγέλματα χωρίς γκρίνιες, βρισιές κτλ.

Κανείς δεν τους υποχρέωσε να ανοίξουν τέτοιου είδους μαγαζιά.Δικό τους το επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο δική τους και η επιχειρηματική ανικανότητα να δουν τι θα συνέβαινε.

Ώρα να βρουν δουλειά.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Για να το πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή: τα βίντεο κλαμπ και τα σινεμά δεν έχουνε κανέναν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται.


Απλά αστείος. Δεν γράφω για να φοβερίσω κανέναν. Απλά πείτε μου πιο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο με έχει ξεπεράσει.

----------


## Omega9

> Απλά αστείος. Δεν γράφω για να φοβερίσω κανέναν. Απλά πείτε μου πιο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο με έχει ξεπεράσει.



Ώστε αστείος σου φαίνομαι, μάλιστα. Δε σε βλέπω να γελάς πάντως, μάλλον κλαίγεστε θα έλεγα, εδώ και 40 σελίδες.

Απλά προσπάθησα να σου εξηγήσω πως έχουν τα πράγματα, αλλά δε θέλεις να καταλάβεις. 

Όσο για το "επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο", εσύ είσαι ο επιχειρηματίας, εδώ στο νήμα οι μισοί είναι "κλεφτρόνια" και οι άλλοι μισοί computer geeks στην ελλαδική έκδοση, που θέλεις να ξέρουμε;

Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα με την έννοια που το λες, σαν αδιάβλητες οντότητες που θα φέρουν λεφτά. Αυτά υπάρχουν μόνο στα μυαλά και στον σχεδιασμό των μάνατζερ και των διαφόρων επίδοξων επιχειρηματιών και τυχοδιωκτών του καπιταλισμού. Αυτό που δε θέλεις να καταλάβεις και να παραδεχτείς είναι ότι σε έχει ξεπεράσει το *κοινωνικό* και το *τεχνολογικό* μοντέλο. Δεν ξέρω πια με τι άλλο τρόπο να το εκφράσω για να το συλλάβεις.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Το οτι κάποιο καταφέρνουν να κλέβουν με εύκολο τρόπο το προϊόν που προσφέρω, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Αυτά περί κόλπων μανατζαρέων και ιστορίες για αγρίους είναι όντως αστειότητες. Συμφωνείς δηλαδή οτι δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία κάτι που με ξεπέρασε. Υπάρχουν χώρες που αποφάσισαν να προστατέψουν την περιουσία των δημιουργών (Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Σουηδία, Κορέα, Ν. Ζηλανδία, ΗΠΑ). Ελπίζουμε οτι και στην κωλοχώρα που ζούμε να  παρθούν μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας. Δεν μπορεί άλλο να βγάζουν λεφτά οι isp και το πλαίσιο (και το κάθε πλαίσιο) με την δουλειά άλλων.

----------


## kostas007

> Απλά αστείος. Δεν γράφω για να φοβερίσω κανέναν. Απλά πείτε μου πιο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο με έχει ξεπεράσει.


οι καφετερειες που ειναι τιγκα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Το οτι κάποιο καταφέρνουν να κλέβουν με εύκολο τρόπο το προϊόν που προσφέρω, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Αυτά περί κόλπων μανατζαρέων και ιστορίες για αγρίους είναι όντως αστειότητες. Συμφωνείς δηλαδή οτι δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία κάτι που με ξεπέρασε. Υπάρχουν χώρες που αποφάσισαν να προστατέψουν την περιουσία των δημιουργών (Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Σουηδία, Κορέα, Ν. Ζηλανδία, ΗΠΑ). Ελπίζουμε οτι και στην κωλοχώρα που ζούμε να  παρθούν μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας. Δεν μπορεί άλλο να βγάζουν λεφτά οι isp και το πλαίσιο (και το κάθε πλαίσιο) με την δουλειά άλλων.


   1. Πάρκινγκ έχεις???
2. Blu Ray έχεις???
3. Ποικιλία έχεις???
4. Site στο internet για διαθέσιμους τίτλους και κρατήσεις???
5. Μηχανήματα 24/7 σε συνδυασμό με το 4???

Το internet απλώς είναι η καλύτερη εναλλακτική, αφού δεν προσφέρετε καλές υπηρεσίες. Αν θέλετε γυρίστε το σε VoD. Κάντε και οι 3,000+ μαγαζάτορες μια εταιρία, κάντε peering με το GRIX και μοιράστε VoD σε 1+ εκατομμύριο συνδέσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Manvol

> Το οτι κάποιο καταφέρνουν να κλέβουν με εύκολο τρόπο το προϊόν που προσφέρω, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Αυτά περί κόλπων μανατζαρέων και ιστορίες για αγρίους είναι όντως αστειότητες. Συμφωνείς δηλαδή οτι δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία κάτι που με ξεπέρασε. Υπάρχουν χώρες που αποφάσισαν να προστατέψουν την περιουσία των δημιουργών (Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Σουηδία, Κορέα, Ν. Ζηλανδία, ΗΠΑ). Ελπίζουμε οτι και στην κωλοχώρα που ζούμε να  παρθούν μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας. Δεν μπορεί άλλο να βγάζουν λεφτά οι isp και το πλαίσιο (και το κάθε πλαίσιο) με την δουλειά άλλων.


Oλες οι χώρες που ανέφερες έχουν μεγαλύτερη έκταση/όγκο κατά κεφαλήν πειρατείας/file sharing/χρήσης internet από την Ελλάδα. Εχουν επίσης σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ιστορία στο χώρο αυτό. 

Οταν αντιληφθείς ότι δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με την τεχνολογική πρόοδο ούτε και να χωροθετήσεις κατά το δοκούν το internet (όπως δεν μπορεί και κανένας άλλος), τότε ΙΣΩΣ καταλάβεις ότι το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάξεις το δικό σου επιχειρησιακό μοντέλο και να το αλλάξεις ριζικά.

----------


## Pappous1982

Σωστος ο προλαλησαντας....

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Οταν αντιληφθείς ότι δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με την τεχνολογική πρόοδο ούτε και να χωροθετήσεις κατά το δοκούν το internet


Γιατί διαλέγεις να δεις μόνο το τυρί και όχι την φάκα;

----------


## Last_chance

> Άσε και εμένα έχει ανοίξει στη γειτονιά ένας και πνίγεται στη δουλειά! Του πήγα παπούτσι και μου είπε έλα σε μια βδομάδα γιατί έχω πολύ δουλειά! Αφού είναι σε κατάσταση που λέει στους πελάτες, σε μια βδομάδα θα το πάρεις κι άμα θέλεις, αλλιώς πήγαινε αλλού...
> 
> Πάντως δεν το βλέπω τα βίντεο κλαμπ να κάνουν καμία τέτοιου είδους ανάκαμψη μετά από 2 χρόνια από σήμερα... πως να το κάνουμε πιο βασικό είδος το παπούτσι για τον άνθρωπο, από ότι η ταινία.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς θέλουνε να πετύχουν οι εκπρόσωποι του κόσμου των μεσαζόντων στο εισαγόμενο θέαμα, με τις δημοσιεύσεις του στο νήμα αυτό, πέρα από την εκτόνωση όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω.
> 
> "Χέστηδες", "κλεφτρόνια", και λοιποί χαρακτηρισμοί, νομίζετε ότι θα αποθαρρύνουν τους επίδοξους από το σπορ του κατεβάσματος, giordo gudelia και Last Chance; Ο Last Chance μάλιστα, μας έβαλε και την τίγρη στο άβαταρ να τρομάξουμε, και το ίδιο το ψευδώνυμό του, υποδηλώνει μάλλον κάτι σχετικό.. "last chance" να σταματήσετε το κατέβασμα, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αναμφισβήτητα αυτοί οι δύο θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι μόνο αν η αστυνομία έμπαινε στο σπίτι κάθε ενός downloader της Ελλάδας και τον έριχνε να σαπίσει στη φυλακή. Όχι ότι και σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα ανεβαίνανε τα έσοδά τους.. μη γελιέστε.
> 
> Για να το πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή: τα βίντεο κλαμπ και τα σινεμά δεν έχουνε κανέναν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται. Μιλάνε εδώ οι εκπρόσωποί τους λες και ζούμε σε μια αγγελική οικονομικά οικονομία, όπου το μόνο στραβό είναι η απώλεια εσόδων των μεσαζόντων σε είδη πολυτελείας όπως cd και dvd! Αν δεν το έχετε αντιληφθεί "κύριοι", ζείτε σε καπιταλιστική κοινωνία και σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο, όπου το κέρδος είναι η κινητήρια δύναμη των κοινωνιών. Κοινώς, η ιδεολογία του μέσου ανθρώπου είναι "ότι αρπάξεις". Αυτό ισχύει και για τις πολυεθνικές και για τους πάντες. Και φυσικά ισχύει και για εσάς, όταν ρίξατε λεφτά να κάνετε επιχείρηση, ξέρατε ότι ζείτε σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο και αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθήσατε να εκμεταλευτείτε. Οπότε έχουμε τους υπηκόους των διαφόρων κοινωνιών που μέσα στον αγώνα για επιβίωση παίρνουν ότι προλάβουν να αρπάξουν διότι έτσι λειτουργεί το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και έχουμε και εσάς σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο του συστήματος να προσπαθείτε να εκμεταλευτείτε όσο μπορείτε μία πτυχή πιθανού κέρδους, δηλαδή την ενοικίαση εισαγόμενων (κατά 99%) προϊόντων θεάματος. Εντάξει, το εκμεταλευτήκατε όσο μπορέσατε, περάσανε τα χρόνια, η εισαγόμενη-πάντα τεχνολογία και τα εισαγόμενα μέσα εξελίχθηκαν, γινήκατε πλέον irrelevant που λένε και στις αμερικανικές ταινίες που νοικιάζετε. Που είναι το περίεργο; Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα, αν δε σας αρέσει (πλέον), προσπαθήστε να το αλλάξετε. 
> ...





Τι λαϊκίστικη συζήτηση καφενείου είναι αυτή?
Ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζει αυτό? Ότι όλοι έχουμε γνώμη για όλα.
Είμαστε προπονητές ας πούμε. Μπορείς να αναλάβεις προπονητής στον Ολυμπιακό παρεμπιπτόντως μιας και ο Ζικο μας αποχαιρέτισε. Δεν νομίζω να μην δεν έχεις άποψη ,γνώμη αλλά και προπονητικη εμπειρία και για αυτό?  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Πραγματικά απορώ με το κουράγιο σου να γράφεις τέτοια μεγάλα ποστ για να μας πεις ότι κατεβάζεις από το internet και δεν είσαι τσαμπατζής και πειρατής αλλά επαναστάτης (χωρίς αιτία).Και τώρα ακόμη κατεβάζεις κάτι από το νετ.
Να δεχτείς λοιπόν ότι το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα είναι «κλοπή»και τα υπόλοιπα είναι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε…  :Whistle: 

Επίσης φίλε μου άσε τους κομπλεξισμους με το avatar μου και τη χρησιμοποιώ για ψευδώνυμο και συνέχισε το θεάρεστο έργο του download  :Cool: 

Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανένας να αγοράζεις από τον Έλληνα εμποράκο.
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να πηγαίνεις σε video club
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να πηγαίνεις cinema
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να αγοράζεις γνήσια λογισμικά και video games.
Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να αγοράζεις οτιδήποτε από εμπορικό κατάστημα της Ελλάδος. 
Και επειδη δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς άσε τους άλλους να αποφασίζουν αυτοί για τον εαυτό τους. Εσύ επιλεγείς άλλωστε 

Επειδή είσαι και εντελώς ανίδεος με το θέμα για το οποίο συζητάμε το έχεις ρίξει στους αφορισμούς  :Twisted Evil: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως και επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά για τους κακεντρεχείς εξάς απλός υπάλληλος στο κλάδο της υγείας. Δεν έχω Video club η άλλο εμπορικό κατάστημα… :Mad:

----------


## kostas_1966

> Άσε και εμένα έχει ανοίξει στη γειτονιά ένας και πνίγεται στη δουλειά! Του πήγα παπούτσι και μου είπε έλα σε μια βδομάδα γιατί έχω πολύ δουλειά! Αφού είναι σε κατάσταση που λέει στους πελάτες, σε μια βδομάδα θα το πάρεις κι άμα θέλεις, αλλιώς πήγαινε αλλού...
> 
> Πάντως δεν το βλέπω τα βίντεο κλαμπ να κάνουν καμία τέτοιου είδους ανάκαμψη μετά από 2 χρόνια από σήμερα... πως να το κάνουμε πιο βασικό είδος το παπούτσι για τον άνθρωπο, από ότι η ταινία.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς θέλουνε να πετύχουν οι εκπρόσωποι του κόσμου των μεσαζόντων στο εισαγόμενο θέαμα, με τις δημοσιεύσεις του στο νήμα αυτό, πέρα από την εκτόνωση όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω.
> 
> "Χέστηδες", "κλεφτρόνια", και λοιποί χαρακτηρισμοί, νομίζετε ότι θα αποθαρρύνουν τους επίδοξους από το σπορ του κατεβάσματος, giordo gudelia και Last Chance; Ο Last Chance μάλιστα, μας έβαλε και την τίγρη στο άβαταρ να τρομάξουμε, και το ίδιο το ψευδώνυμό του, υποδηλώνει μάλλον κάτι σχετικό.. "last chance" να σταματήσετε το κατέβασμα, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αναμφισβήτητα αυτοί οι δύο θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι μόνο αν η αστυνομία έμπαινε στο σπίτι κάθε ενός downloader της Ελλάδας και τον έριχνε να σαπίσει στη φυλακή. Όχι ότι και σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα ανεβαίνανε τα έσοδά τους.. μη γελιέστε.
> 
> Για να το πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή: τα βίντεο κλαμπ και τα σινεμά δεν έχουνε κανέναν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται. Μιλάνε εδώ οι εκπρόσωποί τους λες και ζούμε σε μια αγγελική οικονομικά οικονομία, όπου το μόνο στραβό είναι η απώλεια εσόδων των μεσαζόντων σε είδη πολυτελείας όπως cd και dvd! Αν δεν το έχετε αντιληφθεί "κύριοι", ζείτε σε καπιταλιστική κοινωνία και σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο, όπου το κέρδος είναι η κινητήρια δύναμη των κοινωνιών. Κοινώς, η ιδεολογία του μέσου ανθρώπου είναι "ότι αρπάξεις". Αυτό ισχύει και για τις πολυεθνικές και για τους πάντες. Και φυσικά ισχύει και για εσάς, όταν ρίξατε λεφτά να κάνετε επιχείρηση, ξέρατε ότι ζείτε σε καπιταλιστικό κόσμο και αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθήσατε να εκμεταλευτείτε. Οπότε έχουμε τους υπηκόους των διαφόρων κοινωνιών που μέσα στον αγώνα για επιβίωση παίρνουν ότι προλάβουν να αρπάξουν διότι έτσι λειτουργεί το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και έχουμε και εσάς σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο του συστήματος να προσπαθείτε να εκμεταλευτείτε όσο μπορείτε μία πτυχή πιθανού κέρδους, δηλαδή την ενοικίαση εισαγόμενων (κατά 99%) προϊόντων θεάματος. Εντάξει, το εκμεταλευτήκατε όσο μπορέσατε, περάσανε τα χρόνια, η εισαγόμενη-πάντα τεχνολογία και τα εισαγόμενα μέσα εξελίχθηκαν, γινήκατε πλέον irrelevant που λένε και στις αμερικανικές ταινίες που νοικιάζετε. Που είναι το περίεργο; Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα, αν δε σας αρέσει (πλέον), προσπαθήστε να το αλλάξετε. 
> ...





> οι καφετερειες που ειναι τιγκα.





> 1. Πάρκινγκ έχεις???
> 2. Blu Ray έχεις???
> 3. Ποικιλία έχεις???
> 4. Site στο internet για διαθέσιμους τίτλους και κρατήσεις???
> 5. Μηχανήματα 24/7 σε συνδυασμό με το 4???
> 
> Το internet απλώς είναι η καλύτερη εναλλακτική, αφού δεν προσφέρετε καλές υπηρεσίες. Αν θέλετε γυρίστε το σε VoD. Κάντε και οι 3,000+ μαγαζάτορες μια εταιρία, κάντε peering με το GRIX και μοιράστε VoD σε 1+ εκατομμύριο συνδέσεις.





> Oλες οι χώρες που ανέφερες έχουν μεγαλύτερη έκταση/όγκο κατά κεφαλήν πειρατείας/file sharing/χρήσης internet από την Ελλάδα. Εχουν επίσης σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ιστορία στο χώρο αυτό. 
> 
> Οταν αντιληφθείς ότι δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με την τεχνολογική πρόοδο ούτε και να χωροθετήσεις κατά το δοκούν το internet (όπως δεν μπορεί και κανένας άλλος), τότε ΙΣΩΣ καταλάβεις ότι το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάξεις το δικό σου επιχειρησιακό μοντέλο και να το αλλάξεις ριζικά.



Παιδιά είσαστε απλά άψογοι!!!
Αγκαλιάσατε τόσο σφιχτά το θέμα που...του κάνατε κεφαλοκλείδωμα.
Τα ειλικρινή μου συγχαρητήρια,χαίρομαι που σας διαβάζω,δεν μπορούσε να υπάρξει καλύτερη προσέγγιση.
Ιδιαίτερα εύσημα αξίζουν στον φίλο *Omega9* ο οποίος δαπάνησε αρκετό από το χρόνο του για να εκπονήσει αυτόν τον καταπέλτη και με την καταπληκτική,χαρισματική & αιχμηρή του πένα κατακερμάτισε πλήρως το θέμα και το έκανε κατανοητό σε όλους.
Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε παραπάνω,απλά  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  ,μείνε μαζί μας και ζητώ την άδειά σου να μεταφέρω αυτό το post ποταμό στο facebook,σε μια μικρή ομήγυρη εκεί.
Ελπίζοντας να ανοίξουν τα μάτια ορισμένων και να κρατηθούν ανοιχτά και τα δικά μας.
Πιστεψέ με,όσα έγραψες δεν πάνε χαμένα.Τα καταλαβαίνουν και αυτοί που έχουν αντίθετα συμφέροντα,απλά δεν το παραδέχονται.
Κάποτε ήταν τα βιντεοκλάμπ...
μετά ήρθαν τα console-clubs,
τώρα πήξαμε στους παρόχους τηλεφωνίας & ιντερνετ.
Ακμή & παρακμή όσων μόνο σκοπό έχουν να τα αρπάξουν,η δύση πλησιάζει (έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει) και για τους ISPs.

Για τα βιντεοκλάμπ (που γίνεται και αυτός ο ντόρος) ήδη έχει επέλθει η απόληξη και έπεται η ταφόπλακα τους έτσι όπως τα ξέρουμε.Ήδη επιζούν φυτοζωούν μονάχα οι αλυσίδες.
Αλλά το είδος ειναι πλέον παρωχημένο,δεν προσφέρουν τίποτε που να το θέλει πραγματικά ο καταναλωτής.Πήγαινα σπάνια,τώρα δεν πάω καθόλου.Τελευταία φορά προ μηνός.Ζήτησα 8 ταινίες κάπως παλιότερες.Δεν είχαν καμμία.Ολοκληρωτικό Βατερλώ.Τέλος.

Αναπαυθείτε εν ειρήνη βιντεο-ντιβιντο κλαμπ.Μας είστε άχρηστα.
"Παλιό το αμπέλι,λίγο το κρασί σου".
Η εξέλιξη δεν σταματά,το ποτάμι δεν γυρίζει πίσω.

----------


## MADx2

> 1. Πάρκινγκ έχεις???
> 2. Blu Ray έχεις???
> 3. Ποικιλία έχεις???
> 4. Site στο internet για διαθέσιμους τίτλους και κρατήσεις???
> 5. Μηχανήματα 24/7 σε συνδυασμό με το 4???
> 
> Το internet απλώς είναι η καλύτερη εναλλακτική, αφού δεν προσφέρετε καλές υπηρεσίες. Αν θέλετε γυρίστε το σε VoD. Κάντε και οι 3,000+ μαγαζάτορες μια εταιρία, κάντε peering με το GRIX και μοιράστε VoD σε 1+ εκατομμύριο συνδέσεις.


Καλα θες και τα γραφεις?
Αφου ειπαμε το επιχειρηματικο μοντελο ειναι εγγυηση , γιατι να ξοδευομαστε?
Αλλωστε για ολα φταινε οι κακοι "πειρατες" και οχι ο "καπετάνιος" που κοιμάται.
Να κανουν VoD? και αν εσυ βρεις τροπο και το μοιραζεις και σε αλλους που το ξερουμε ?

----------


## Omega9

> Ιδιαίτερα εύσημα αξίζουν στον φίλο *Omega9* ο οποίος δαπάνησε αρκετό από το χρόνο του για να εκπονήσει αυτόν τον καταπέλτη και με την καταπληκτική,χαρισματική & αιχμηρή του πένα κατακερμάτισε πλήρως το θέμα και το έκανε κατανοητό σε όλους.
> Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε παραπάνω,απλά  ,μείνε μαζί μας και ζητώ την άδειά σου να μεταφέρω αυτό το post ποταμό στο facebook,σε μια μικρή ομήγυρη εκεί.
> Ελπίζοντας να ανοίξουν τα μάτια ορισμένων και να κρατηθούν ανοιχτά και τα δικά μας.
> Πιστεψέ με,όσα έγραψες δεν πάνε χαμένα.Τα καταλαβαίνουν και αυτοί που έχουν αντίθετα συμφέροντα,απλά δεν το παραδέχονται.



Φίλε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φιλοφρόνηση. Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι όσο πιο εμπεριστατωμένα και ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να περιγράψω τα πράγματα, τόσο πιο επιθετικές, ανούσιες και γελοίες γίνονται οι απαντήσεις των γνωστών εδώ πέρα, μάλιστα ο ένας τώρα γράφει ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με σινεμά και βίντεο κλαμπ, αλλά είναι απλά υπάλληλος στο χώρο της υγείας! Δηλαδή τι είναι, γιατρός; Ή οδηγός ασθενοφόρου;  :ROFL: 


Όσο για την άδεια που ζητάς φίλε, φυσικά και δε χρειαζόταν να ρωτήσεις. Πάρε ότι θες απ' τα γραπτά μου και μοίρασέ τα στα 4 σημεία του ορίζοντα, ελεύθερα, with compliments, κτλπ. ..δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να ζητήσω ....*ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ* για αυτά! Το όποιο 'πνεύμα' μου μου αρέσει να το μοιράζομαι με όλους τους ανθρώπους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## tolis_01

> Το όποιο 'πνεύμα' μου μου αρέσει να το μοιράζομαι με όλους τους ανθρώπους.


Σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει αυτό. Δεν θέλουν να μοιράζονται το πνεύμα τους με όλους τους ανθρώπους. Γι'αυτό και συνεργάζονται με δισκογραφικές/κινηματογραφικές εταιρίες. Απορώ γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> τόσο πιο επιθετικές, ανούσιες και γελοίες γίνονται οι απαντήσεις των γνωστών εδώ πέρα,


Μας έπεισες. Πραγματικά μένω άναυδος από το πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο. Αλλά δεν περιμένεις και πολλά από κάποιον που δεν σέβεται την πνευματική εργασία κάποιου. Και όσο και να λες, η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση μας κατατάσει στην κορυφή της πειρατείας στις 25 χώρες μαζί με Βουλγαρία και Ρουμανία. Τέταρτη και καταϊδρωμένη έρχεται η Πολωνία. 
Το filesharing είναι παράνομο και ανήθικο. Δεν είναι κανενός το προϊόν πνευματικής εργασίας που εσύ διαμοιράζεις, παρά μόνο του δημιουργού του. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις δεν φταίω εγώ. Ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω με ποιόν ακριβώς τρόπο προτείνετε να δουλέψει το σύστημα και πως θα χρηματοδοτηθεί η παραγωγή πνευματικών έργων. Με τον διαμοιρασμό σίγουρα δεν γίνετε. Χωρίς να πληρώνεις κάτι για την χρήση ενός πνευματικού έργου δεν γίνετε. Το οτι δεν βγάζει κάποιος αρκετά λεφτά για να δει μια ταινία στον κινηματογράφο πραγματικά πως γίνεται να αποτελεί δικαιολογία για κλοπή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. 
Ο ένας λέει οτι τα βιντεοκλαμπ φυτοζωούν, άλλοι οτι δεν έχουν πτώση. Άλλοι λένε οτι δεν φταίει η πειρατεία για την πτώση, άλλοι οτι η πειρατεία είναι το επίτευγμα της τεχνολογίας και καλά κάνει και μας κλείνει τις δουλειές. Αποφασίστε. 
Κανένα vod δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί τα βιντεοκλαμπ και δεν το κατάφερε πουθενά. Όπου στον κόσμο δεν ευημερεί το rental ευημερεί η πώληση. Παντού το rental και το vod είναι συμπληρωματικά.
Όσα λέτε για αλλαγή επιχειρηματικού μοντέλου έχω να σας απαντήσω οτι αυτά που λέτε είναι ήδη μελετημένα εδώ και μια 10ετία. Δεν είναι βιώσιμα. Κανένα από τα μοντέλα που εφαρμόστηκαν δεν βρήκε εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα. Το delivery όποιος το έκανε έκλεισε. Με ταχυδρομείο στην Ελλάδα απλά δεν γίνεται. Είμαστε πολύ πίσω. 
Ένας συνάδελφος σε αλυσίδα ανταγωνιστική, εφάρμοσε ένα σύστημα κρατήσεων με sms.(πριν την διάδοση του ιντερνετ). Έστενλες  
μήνυμα ΠΕΡ και σου απαντούσε τις πιο καινούργιες και διαθέσιμες περιπέτειες που δεν έχεις δει και απαντούσες με κωδικό ταινίας και σου γινόταν αυτόματα κράτηση. Για ένα μήνα δεν έλαβε ούτε ένα μήνυμα. Τι καινοτομίες μου λέτε. Μόνο το τζάμπα γούσταρε ο Έλληνας. Οι isp που προσπάθησαν το vod απέτυχαν παταγωδώς. Connex tv, hol tv και τα λοιπά πειράματα πήγαν άκλαυτα. 
Αλλά σκεφτείτε το μέλλον. Η πειρατεία καλώς η κακώς αναγκαστικά θα σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή. Hadopi, dpihttp://technology.timesonline.co.uk/...cle6989510.ece
Αν μείνετε με μόνους προμηθευτές τους 3-4 isp, και αυτοί παίζουν χωρίς ανταγωνισμό, ποιος θα βγεί χαμένος;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το filesharing δεν είναι παράνομο.
Το vod των ISP δεν έχει HD υλικό και ποικιλία για αυτό δεν το παίρνει σχεδόν κανείς. Ήδη και εγώ που θέλω VoD δεν το έχω πάρει. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν και τα video club. Δεν έχουν HD και ποικιλία και από ότι φαίνετε θα πάνε άκλαυτα.
Και ξαναρωτώ. Πριν 6 χρόνια είχαμε adsl. Πριν 4 χρόνια είχαμε πάνω από τις μισές τωρινές ενεργές συνδέσεις. Γιατί η πτώση ξεκίνησε την εποχή του HD (πριν 2 χρόνια) και όχι πριν 4+???

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Τα τελευταία χρόνια διαδόθηκαν οι γρήγορες συνδέσεις στο σπίτι. Μπορεί η ανάπτυξη να μην μοιάζει εντυπωσιακή τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, αλλά και οι ταχύτητες αυξήθηκαν και η διείσδυση στο σπίτι επιταχύνθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια. Η πτώση το video άρχισε την τελευταία 5ετία. Απλά τώρα ξεπέρασε μια κρίσιμη μάζα χρηστών και τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια διαδόθηκαν οι ελληνικοί τράκερς με ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους (ναι οι εργαζόμενοι βαριόντουσαν να ψαχνουν-συγχρονίζουν....) Αυτό που πραγματικά μας έδωσε την τελευταία ώθηση στην πειρατεία και όλοι εξοικειώθηκαν ήταν οι σειρές. Κανείς δεν περίμενε τον επόμενο χρόνο να δει την συνέχεια και εκεί έγινε ο χαμός. Όλοι κατεβάζαν σαν τρελοί prison break και lost. Μετά τους έγινε συνήθεια.

Το filesharing εννοείται οτι είναι παράνομο. Δεν είναι δικό σου να το δανείζεις ή να το χαρίζεις όπου θέλεις. Δεν σου έδωσε το δικαίωμα ο δημιουργός. Είναι δικό του δημιούργημα. Εσύ μόνο να το δείς ή να το ακούσεις μπορείς με διάφορους τρόπους. Να το διαμοιράσεις και να το πάρεις από παράνομη πηγή απλά είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ.

----------


## psytransas

> Το filesharing εννοείται οτι είναι παράνομο. Δεν είναι δικό σου να το δανείζεις ή να το χαρίζεις όπου θέλεις. Δεν σου έδωσε το δικαίωμα ο δημιουργός. Είναι δικό του δημιούργημα. Εσύ μόνο να το δείς ή να το ακούσεις μπορείς με διάφορους τρόπους. Να το διαμοιράσεις και να το πάρεις από παράνομη πηγή απλά είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ.


Και αν εχω πληρωσει *ΗΔΗ* τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα του εργου που με ενδιαφερει σε προηγουμενο φορματ και θελω να το/τα απολαμβανω σε καλυτερη μορφη (HD, SACD κτλ.) *ΓΙΑΤΙ* πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσω ?

Αρα με κλεβουν. Αρα θα κατεβασω. 

Αν δε μπορω (λεμε τωρα) να κατεβασω ? 
Πολυ απλα *ΔΕΝ* θα *ΔΙΠΛΟ*-αγορασω/πληρωσω πνευματικα δικαιωματα και προιον. Το εχω κανει *ΗΔΗ*.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αφού πραγματικά πιστεύεις αυτά που λες, τότε κλείσε το video club σου όσο προλαβαίνεις, γιατί δεν μπορεί να γίνει τπτ για να σωθεί.

----------


## Manvol

> Και αν εχω πληρωσω *ΗΔΗ* τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα του εργου που με ενδιαφερει σε προηγουμενο φορματ και θελω να απολαμβανω σε καλυτερη μορφη (HD, SACD κτλ.) *ΓΙΑΤΙ* πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσω ?
> 
> Αρα με κλεβουν. Αρα θα κατεβασω. 
> 
> Αν δε μπορω (λεμε τωρα) να κατεβασω ? 
> Πολυ απλα *ΔΕΝ* θα *ΔΙΠΛΟ*-αγορασω/πληρωσω πνευματικα δικαιωματα και προιον. Το εχω κανει *ΗΔΗ*.


Aυτή είναι μια πολύ αξιόλογη απάντηση στις κορώνες περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και λοιπών ιστοριών με αρκούδες που πιπιλίζουν οι επιχειρηματίες των video club (και οι αυλικοί τους).

Το file sharing είναι και θα συνεχίσει να είναι ελεύθερο. Αν οι καλλιτέχνες/σκηνοθέτες/παραγωγοί, και λοιποί μπατίρηδες των κλάδων αυτών δεν βγαίνουν, ας αλλάξουν επάγγελμα. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε όμως όχι απλά βγαίνουν - αλλά δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι έχουν. 

Οπότε στοπ στην κλάψα και κοιτάξτε τα πραγματικά προβλήματα σας (τα οποία ΔΕΝ θα σας λύσουμε εμείς - άρα μη ρωτάτε το πως) - μήπως και γλυτώσετε.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αλλά σκεφτείτε το μέλλον. Η πειρατεία καλώς η κακώς αναγκαστικά θα σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή. Hadopi, dpihttp://technology.timesonline.co.uk/...cle6989510.ece
> Αν μείνετε με μόνους προμηθευτές τους 3-4 isp, και αυτοί παίζουν χωρίς ανταγωνισμό, ποιος θα βγεί χαμένος;


Αν έχεις την εντύπωση πως με τέτοιες γελοιότητες (όπως το νομοθέτημα-βδέλυγμα το οποίο παραθέτεις) θα γίνουν βήματα εναντίον του file sharing είσαι νυχτωμένος - πάρα πολύ βαθιά μάλιστα. Υπαρχουν δεκάδες αντίμετρα που μπορεί ο καθένας να εφαρμόσει ανά πάσα στιγμή - ακόμη κι αν το κράτος προσπαθήσει να εφαρμόσει φασιστικές τακτικές (που τελικά ούτε αυτό θα συμβεί). 

Με τη χαρά θα μείνεις - όπως κι όλο το συνάφι σου. 

Το internet είναι εδώ και ήρθε για να μείνει. Είναι μεγαλύτερο από το Hollywood, τις δισκογραφικές και τα μαντρόσκυλα τους ΜΑΖΙ. Δεν μπορείς να περιορίσεις τη διακίνηση δεδομένων. Το ποτάμι δε γυρίζει πίσω - και η ορμή του θα μεγαλώνει μέρα με τη μέρα, παίρνοντας όλο και περισσότερα μαζί του.

Θα πρέπει να ζήσετε με το internet και το file sharing - είτε σας αρέσει είτε όχι. Get used to it και αφήστε τα ψευτοζοριλίκια (που μόνο για διασκέδαση τα διαβάζουμε).

----------


## uncharted

> Και τώρα ακόμη κατεβάζεις κάτι από το νετ.


τηλεπαθητικες ικανοτητες?  :Thinking: 




> Επειδή είσαι και εντελώς *ανίδεος* με το θέμα για το οποίο συζητάμε το έχεις ρίξει στους *αφορισμούς*


αυτοκριτικη?  :Whistle: 




> Φίλε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φιλοφρόνηση. Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι όσο πιο εμπεριστατωμένα και ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να περιγράψω τα πράγματα, τόσο πιο επιθετικές, ανούσιες και γελοίες γίνονται οι απαντήσεις των γνωστών εδώ πέρα, μάλιστα ο ένας τώρα γράφει ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με σινεμά και βίντεο κλαμπ, αλλά είναι απλά υπάλληλος στο χώρο της υγείας! Δηλαδή τι είναι, γιατρός; Ή οδηγός ασθενοφόρου;


τσαμπα καιει η λαμπα φοβαμαι, ο φιλος μας εκανε ντεμπουτο στο forum λεγοντας μας *παραμυθια της χαλιμας*:



> *Δεν θα σας πω ποιος είμαι*  δεν έχει νόημα άλλωστε γιατί θα αμφισβητηθώ…


 scripta manent  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## tolis_01

Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι παράνομο να κατεβάσεις ένα cd/dvd αν το έχεις ήδη νόμιμα αγορασμένο. Παράνομο είναι να το στείλεις και σε άλλους (seed).

----------


## Last_chance

> Φίλε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φιλοφρόνηση. Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι όσο πιο εμπεριστατωμένα και ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να περιγράψω τα πράγματα, τόσο πιο επιθετικές, ανούσιες και γελοίες γίνονται οι απαντήσεις των γνωστών εδώ πέρα, μάλιστα ο ένας τώρα γράφει ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με σινεμά και βίντεο κλαμπ, αλλά είναι απλά υπάλληλος στο χώρο της υγείας! Δηλαδή τι είναι, γιατρός; Ή οδηγός ασθενοφόρου; 
> 
> 
> Όσο για την άδεια που ζητάς φίλε, φυσικά και δε χρειαζόταν να ρωτήσεις. Πάρε ότι θες απ' τα γραπτά μου και μοίρασέ τα στα 4 σημεία του ορίζοντα, ελεύθερα, with compliments, κτλπ. ..δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να ζητήσω ....*ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ* για αυτά! Το όποιο 'πνεύμα' μου μου αρέσει να το μοιράζομαι με όλους τους ανθρώπους.




Τι κόμπλεξ βγάζετε με εμένα ρε παιδιά? :Thinking: 
Τι έχει συμβεί?
Βρήκατε επιτέλους κάποιον να σας τη «λέει» με τόσο απλά και κατανοητά λόγια και πέσατε να τον φάτε? Εγώ δεν ρώτησα κανένα τι δουλειά κάνει και με τι ασχολείται.
Εσείς γιατί το κάνετε για μένα?
Όλοι εσείς έχετε λύσει το βιοποριστικό  πρόβλημα σας και δεν σας ενδιαφέρει τίποτα?
Τι στο καλό? Η είστε όλοι πλούσιοι η σας ταΐζουν οι γονείς σας.
Δεν βρίσκω άλλο λόγο για να λέτε να ΄¨*κλείσεις να σβήσεις να τελειώσεις παλιό έλληνα εμποράκο.¨ *  :Thumb down: 

Ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του και είναι σεβαστή.(Πλούσιος και φτωχός) 
Σεβαστείτε και εσείς την δική μου χωρίς να ασχολείστε με την προσωπική μου δραστηριότητα. 
Σε κάθε μου post θα υποστηρίζω ότι το κατέβασμα περιεχομένου με πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι «κλοπή» και όποιος το κάνει τσαμπατζής και πειρατής. Είναι τόσο απλό. Εσείς λέτε ότι είναι επαναστάτης και έξυπνος 
Ok διαφωνούμε και σας εύχομαι να μην βρεθείτε ποτέ στη θέση ενός ανθρώπου που κατέχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για οποιοδήποτε έργο του. Τότε μόνο θα καταλάβετε τη σημάiνει πειρατεία….  

Θα πρότεινα το εξής που το βρίσκω και πολύ δίκαιο για εσάς.
Συνεχίστε την συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα με άλλους ομοιοπαθείς με εσάς στο facebook που δημιούργησαν η «πληγέντες» του gamatou.
Εκεί θα βρείτε σίγουρα τον εαυτό σας και θα αλληλοϋποστηρίζεστε. :Cool: 
Θα προτείνετε εναλλακτικά site με torrents και γενικά θα είστε στο στοιχείο σας.
Εδώ πιθανολογώ ότι θα είστε αναγκασμένοι να σέβεστε και την αντίθετη άποψη με την δική σας.  :RTFM:

----------


## Andreaslar

to 2012 έχει κυκλοφορήσει σε p2p σε DVDRip και χ264

Τα Videoclub το έχουνε ?

----------


## Last_chance

> to 2012 έχει κυκλοφορήσει σε p2p σε DVDRip και χ264
> 
> Τα Videoclub το έχουνε ?


Δεν σας τα έλεγα? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Να εισαι καλά ρε  Andrea :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο η καθυστέρηση που έτσι και αλλιώς θα υπάρχει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Το πρόβλημα είναι όλα τα άλλα (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=672) που θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν από τα video club και τις εταιρίες διανομής.

----------


## tolis_01

Τι σημασία έχει ποιος το κυκλοφορεί πρώτος; Άλλο ένα torrent file μερικών kb που διαδίδεται αμέσως, άλλο χιλιάδες δισκάκια original dvd.

----------


## vuvos

> Θα πρότεινα το εξής που το βρίσκω και πολύ δίκαιο για εσάς.
> Συνεχίστε την συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα με άλλους ομοιοπαθείς με εσάς στο facebook που δημιούργησαν η «πληγέντες» του gamatou.


Φιλε εμεις ημασταν εδω εση ηρθες τορα και γραφτικες για να μας πης οτη ημαστε κλευτες και τζαμπατζηδες ,και μαθε απο αυτα που εκλισαν εχουν ξανα,ανηξη και σην αυτα ανηξαν κιαλα πολα ,και καθε μερα θα ανηγουν σηνεχως καινουργια .

----------


## kostas007

> Φιλε εμεις ημασταν εδω εση ηρθες τορα και γραφτικες για να μας πης οτη ημαστε κλευτες και τζαμπατζηδες ,και μαθε απο αυτα που εκλισαν εχουν ξανα,ανηξη και σην αυτα ανηξαν κιαλα πολα ,και καθε μερα θα ανηγουν σηνεχως καινουργια .


ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ :Thumb down:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ




Off Topic


		Υπάρχουν και τα PM

----------


## Last_chance

> Φιλε εμεις ημασταν εδω εση ηρθες τορα και γραφτικες για να μας πης οτη ημαστε κλευτες και τζαμπατζηδες ,και μαθε απο αυτα που εκλισαν εχουν ξανα,ανηξη και σην αυτα ανηξαν κιαλα πολα ,και καθε μερα θα ανηγουν σηνεχως καινουργια .



Φίλε μου μ’ αρέσεις.
Μου αρέσεις πάρα πολύ!!!!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
Για σένα ότι θέλεις θα κάνω. Αν θέλεις φεύγω και από το φόρουμ.
Είσαι μοναδικός το χεις πάρει χαμπάρι…. ? :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Hackerman

> Φιλε εμεις ημασταν εδω εση ηρθες τορα και γραφτικες για να μας πης οτη ημαστε κλευτες και τζαμπατζηδες ,και μαθε απο αυτα που εκλισαν εχουν ξανα,ανηξη και σην αυτα ανηξαν κιαλα πολα ,και καθε μερα θα ανηγουν σηνεχως καινουργια .


Αρχικά να σου θυμίσω πως πρέπει να μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει ο κάθε ένας από εμάς. Επίσης δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να βάζεις ταμπέλες σε ανθρώπους οι οποίοι τα "σκάνε" στις εταιρείες. 

Και για να ξέρεις ότι ανοίγουν νέα μαγαζιά μέρα με την μέρα, θα πρέπει να το ψάχνεις το θέμα εξονυχιστικά...

μαγαζιά->sites

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Αρχικά να σου θυμίσω πως πρέπει να μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει ο κάθε ένας από εμάς. Επίσης δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να βάζεις ταμπέλες σε ανθρώπους οι οποίοι τα "σκάνε" στις εταιρείες. 
> 
> Και για να ξέρεις ότι ανοίγουν νέα μαγαζιά μέρα με την μέρα, θα πρέπει να το ψάχνεις το θέμα εξονυχιστικά...


Παρερμήνευσες τα λόγια του. Ο Last_chance βάζει ταμπέλες. +1 σε αυτά που λες.

Μιλάει για site και όχι μαγαζιά.

----------


## Hackerman

> Παρερμήνευσες τα λόγια του. Ο Last_chance βάζει ταμπέλες. +1 σε αυτά που λες.
> 
> Μιλάει για site και όχι μαγαζιά.


Με τον όρο "μαγαζιά" εννοώ τα sites.
Για τον άνθρωπο στον οποίο αναφέρεσαι ότι ταμπελώνει, έχω δηλώσει παλαιότερα την άποψή μου.

----------


## Manvol

> Τι κόμπλεξ βγάζετε με εμένα ρε παιδιά?
> Τι έχει συμβεί?
> Βρήκατε επιτέλους κάποιον να σας τη «λέει» με τόσο απλά και κατανοητά λόγια και πέσατε να τον φάτε? Εγώ δεν ρώτησα κανένα τι δουλειά κάνει και με τι ασχολείται.
> Εσείς γιατί το κάνετε για μένα?
> Όλοι εσείς έχετε λύσει το βιοποριστικό  πρόβλημα σας και δεν σας ενδιαφέρει τίποτα?
> Τι στο καλό? Η είστε όλοι πλούσιοι η σας ταΐζουν οι γονείς σας.
> Δεν βρίσκω άλλο λόγο για να λέτε να ΄¨*κλείσεις να σβήσεις να τελειώσεις παλιό έλληνα εμποράκο.¨ * 
> 
> Ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του και είναι σεβαστή.(Πλούσιος και φτωχός) 
> ...


Σιγά μη την είπες σε κανέναν. Επειδή προσβάλεις και φοράς ταμπέλες με αναμασήματα που βαρεθήκαμε να ακούμε, δε σημαίνει πως την λές σε κάποιον. Αναμασάς μια καραμέλα που έμαθες, επαναλαμβάνεις τις ίδιες άνευ ουσίας και σίγουρα παρωχημένες απόψεις και στο τέλος γίνεσαι γραφικός μέσα στο παραλήρημα σου.

Για τα περί του που θα συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα (facebook, κλπ) κάνε υποδείξεις στον εαυτό σου. Για να γίνει κουβέντα υπάρχει αυτό το thread.

----------


## stelios4711

> Τι κόμπλεξ βγάζετε με εμένα ρε παιδιά?
> Τι έχει συμβεί?
> Βρήκατε επιτέλους κάποιον να σας τη «λέει» με τόσο απλά και κατανοητά λόγια και πέσατε να τον φάτε? Εγώ δεν ρώτησα κανένα τι δουλειά κάνει και με τι ασχολείται.
> Εσείς γιατί το κάνετε για μένα?
> Όλοι εσείς έχετε λύσει το βιοποριστικό  πρόβλημα σας και δεν σας ενδιαφέρει τίποτα?
> Τι στο καλό? Η είστε όλοι πλούσιοι η σας ταΐζουν οι γονείς σας.
> Δεν βρίσκω άλλο λόγο για να λέτε να ΄¨*κλείσεις να σβήσεις να τελειώσεις παλιό έλληνα εμποράκο.¨ * 
> 
> Ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του και είναι σεβαστή.(Πλούσιος και φτωχός) 
> ...


Το υπογραμμισμένο είναι και ή διαφωνία μας 
Προσωπικά διαφωνώ με τον όρο πνευματικά δικαιώματα και πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να το κατέχει κάποιος 
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ όλοι είμαστε σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι και είναι απαράδεκτο και πρωτόγονο κάτι που σκέφτηκες εσύ, να απαγορεύεις να το σκεφτεί και άλλος

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Με αυτό το σκεπτικό οι εταιρίες θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν τις ιδέες κάποιου και να βγάλουν λεφτά και ο άνθρωπος που είχε την ιδέα αλλά δεν είχε τα χρήματα για να την βγάλει στην αγορά, θα έπαιρνε τον ****.
Εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω πνευματικά δικαιώματα από ταινίες. Σκέψου ότι οι άνθρωποι πίσω από τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω (transformers, harry potter κτλ) έχουν βγάλει εκατομμύρια και είναι πλούσιοι. Στα @@ αν τα κατέβαζαν κάποιοι, αφού εγώ θα ήμουν πλούσιος.

----------


## uncharted

αναμεσα στα 2 ακρα (καθολου πνευματικα δικαιωματα και πνευματικα δικαιωματα για 70-80-90 χρονια) υπαρχει και η χρυση τομη... αρκει να θελουμε να την ανακαλυψουμε  :Smile:

----------


## kostast1

Το θεμα εδω ειναι οτι εαν η τιμες στα σχετικα προιοντα ηταν πιο γηινες δεν θα υπηρχε
πειρατια σε αυτο τον βαθμο τουλαχιστον ρε παιδια.

----------


## tolis_01

> Το θεμα εδω ειναι οτι εαν η τιμες στα σχετικα προιοντα ηταν πιο γηινες δεν θα υπηρχε
> πειρατια σε αυτο τον βαθμο τουλαχιστον ρε παιδια.


+1 σε αυτό. Παρόλο που πολλοί λενε "και ένα ευρώ να τα έδιναν, όλοι θα προτιμούσαν το τσάμπα".
Προσωπικά έχω πάρει πολλές ταινίες από το media markt, αυτές που έχει σε τιμές 1,99-3,99 ευρώ.

----------


## Last_chance

> Σιγά μη την είπες σε κανέναν. Επειδή προσβάλεις και φοράς ταμπέλες με αναμασήματα που βαρεθήκαμε να ακούμε, δε σημαίνει πως την λές σε κάποιον. Αναμασάς μια καραμέλα που έμαθες, επαναλαμβάνεις τις ίδιες άνευ ουσίας και σίγουρα παρωχημένες απόψεις και στο τέλος γίνεσαι γραφικός μέσα στο παραλήρημα σου.
> 
> Για τα περί του που θα συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα (facebook, κλπ) κάνε υποδείξεις στον εαυτό σου. Για να γίνει κουβέντα υπάρχει αυτό το thread.



Εάν είναι άνευ ουσίας είναι η άποψη σου που είναι σεβαστή.
Εγώ δεν βάζω ταμπέλες απλά χαρακτηρίζω αυτούς που δεν σέβονται την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία του άλλου.
Εσείς ασχολείστε με την προσωπική μου ζωή και μου βάζετε ταμπέλες.
Είτε σας αρέσει είτε όχι εδώ θα τα ακούτε. 
Είπαμε έχει blogs με τους πληγέντες του gamatou να πάτε εκεί για να αισθανθείτε καλύτερα… :RTFM:

----------


## Manvol

> Εάν είναι άνευ ουσίας είναι η άποψη σου που είναι σεβαστή.
> Εγώ δεν βάζω ταμπέλες απλά χαρακτηρίζω αυτούς που δεν σέβονται την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία του άλλου.
> Εσείς ασχολείστε με την προσωπική μου ζωή και μου βάζετε ταμπέλες.
> Είτε σας αρέσει είτε όχι εδώ θα τα ακούτε. 
> Είπαμε έχει blogs με τους πληγέντες του gamatou να πάτε εκεί για να αισθανθείτε καλύτερα…


Ο μόνος που αισθάνεται καλύτερα για το θέμα του gamato είσαι εσύ. Οι συμμετέχοντες file sharers στο thread αυτό δεν περίμεναν από τον εν λόγω tracker να προμηθευτούν το υλικό που ήθελαν. Eχουν πολλές πηγές σαφώς καλύτερες. Το gamato απλώς είχε αποκτήσει σημαντική φήμη λόγω του ότι ήταν πολύ "ανοιχτός" tracker - public με registration είπαν κάποιοι σωστά. Θα καλυφθεί σύντομα το κενό που άφησε, δε μένουν έτσι αυτά.

 Για τις ταμπέλες: από το ξεκίνημα της συμμετοχής σου στο thread δεν κάνεις κάτι άλλο από το να χαρακτηρίζεις. Τζαμπατζήδες, κλεφτρόνια - ας μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε και κουράζουμε. Απλώς παίρνεις απαντήσεις. Σκληρές μεν, αλλά όχι απλα ταμπέλες - τεκμηριώνουμε τι συμβαίνει και προς τα που πρέπει να κοιτάξουν για λύση όσοι έχουν "πεσμένες" δουλειές. Σίγουρα δεν θα τις δώσουμε εδω αυτές τις λύσεις.

Πάντως μην περιμένεις να μιλάς για πνευματικά δικαιώματα (με τη σημερινή απαράδεκτη μορφή τους), εταιρικά συμφέροντα, μεγαλοστελέχη και επιχειρηματίες που πεινάνε και να μην παίρνεις απαντήσεις. Οσο κι αν μείνεις εδώ να κράζεις θα παίρνεις την απάντηση σου. Κι εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι ταμπελάδες.

_YΓ: Στο μεταξύ μόλις παρατήρησα πως ο διαβόητος tracker έκανε μια ανανέωση στη σελίδα του. Χαρές που θα κάνουν τα video club αν γίνει έτσι..._

----------


## kostas007

> +1 σε αυτό. Παρόλο που πολλοί λενε "και ένα ευρώ να τα έδιναν, όλοι θα προτιμούσαν το τσάμπα".
> Προσωπικά έχω πάρει πολλές ταινίες από το media markt, αυτές που έχει σε τιμές 1,99-3,99 ευρώ.


φυσικα εξαρταται και η οικονομικη κατασταση του καθενος.
εδω δεν εχουμε λεφτα να φαμε και να βαλουμε βενζινη και απαιτουνε μερικοι να τα σκαμε για να δουμε μια ταινια.
σιγα που θα δωσω 10 ευρω για μιαμιση αντε 2 ωρες το πολυ.

----------


## Last_chance

> φυσικα εξαρταται και η οικονομικη κατασταση του καθενος.
> εδω δεν εχουμε λεφτα να φαμε και να βαλουμε βενζινη και απαιτουνε μερικοι να τα σκαμε για να δουμε μια ταινια.
> σιγα που θα δωσω 10 ευρω για μιαμιση αντε 2 ωρες το πολυ.


Τα δίνεις όμως για ένα καφέ στη Γλυφάδα(μιας και είσαι και κοντά).
Βέβαια δεν έχεις να δίνεις κάθε μέρα πέντε euro για καφέ(υποθέτω)
Εάν όμως είχες πρόσκληση από το Rich κάθε φορά που πηγαίνεις να πίνεις τον καφέ σου δωρεάν πιθανολογώ ότι κάθε μέρα θα ήσουνα εκεί….

Απορώ πως λέτε ότι απαντάτε τεκμηριωμένα.
Η μόνη σας τεκμηρίωση είναι ότι προτείνετε κάποιους να αλλάξουνε δουλειά.
Η προτείνετε να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες.
Εάν τις κατεβάσουν θα σταματήσει η πειρατεία?
Γιατί αντί να κατέβει το εισιτήριο στο σινεμά ανέβηκε?

Αυτά είναι τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα?
Μόνο γέλιο προκαλούν αυτές οι διατυπώσεις καφενείου.

Άνοιξα μια κουβέντα για τους επιχειρηματίες που κινούν τα νήματα της κινηματογραφικής διασκέδασης στην Ελλάδα και δεν βλέπω να με ακολουθεί κανείς 
Προφανώς γιατί είστε άσχετοι με το θέμα και το μόνο που σας ενδιαφέρει προφανώς είναι να μη κλείσουν τα torrents site και σας διακόψουν τη free διασκέδαση.

Αναλώνεστε στους μικροεμπόρους και αφήνετε τους μεγαλοκαρχαρίες να κάνουν πάρτι.
Αυτό κάνετε φίλοι μου κοιτάτε το δένδρο (η μάλλον τη ρίζα του)και αφήνετε το δάσος.

----------


## MADx2

> Τα δίνεις όμως για ένα καφέ στη Γλυφάδα(μιας και είσαι και κοντά).
> Βέβαια δεν έχεις να δίνεις κάθε μέρα πέντε euro για καφέ(υποθέτω)
> Εάν όμως είχες πρόσκληση από το Rich κάθε φορά που πηγαίνεις να πίνεις τον καφέ σου δωρεάν πιθανολογώ ότι κάθε μέρα θα ήσουνα εκεί….
> 
> Απορώ πως λέτε ότι απαντάτε τεκμηριωμένα.
> Η μόνη σας τεκμηρίωση είναι ότι προτείνετε κάποιους να αλλάξουνε δουλειά.
> Η προτείνετε να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες.
> Εάν τις κατεβάσουν θα σταματήσει η πειρατεία?
> Γιατί αντί να κατέβει το εισιτήριο στο σινεμά ανέβηκε?
> ...


123456

----------


## kostas_1966

> Τα δίνεις όμως για ένα καφέ στη Γλυφάδα(μιας και είσαι και κοντά).
> Βέβαια δεν έχεις να δίνεις κάθε μέρα πέντε euro για καφέ(υποθέτω)
> Εάν όμως είχες πρόσκληση από το Rich κάθε φορά που πηγαίνεις να πίνεις τον καφέ σου δωρεάν πιθανολογώ ότι κάθε μέρα θα ήσουνα εκεί….
> 
> Απορώ πως λέτε ότι απαντάτε τεκμηριωμένα.
> Η μόνη σας τεκμηρίωση είναι ότι προτείνετε κάποιους να αλλάξουνε δουλειά.
> Η προτείνετε να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες.
> Εάν τις κατεβάσουν θα σταματήσει η πειρατεία?
> Γιατί αντί να κατέβει το εισιτήριο στο σινεμά ανέβηκε?
> ...


Βρε Last chance.

Βλεπεις να ωφελει κανεναν αυτη η αναλωση;
Ακομα και ενα πιτσιρικι των 12 ετων ξερει τι θα κανει στην παρουσα κατασταση.(Θα παει με την παρεα του ενιοτε για σινεμα κριτσανισμα ποπκορν και χαβαλε και οταν θελει κατι στο πιο σοβαρο...η θαλασσα γιαουρτι).

Αρα κανεις δεν διαμορφωνει χαρακτηρα και συμπεριφορα απο την φλυαρια μας εδω μεσα.
Νομιζω οτι κουραζουμε τους εαυτους μας πρωτα πρωτα.Δεν προσηλυτιζουμε-δεν μπορουμε-κανεναν "αλλοθρησκο".

Ως ενηλικοι εχουμε βιωσει τις καταστασεις του πριν και του μετα,εχουμε ψηθει στην αγορα και ...εχουμε πλεον καρκανιασει με το συστημα της αγορας και το κατεστημενο.

Εστιαζουμε στο "δεντρο",οπως λες, επειδη γιγαντωθηκε και μας κουκουλωνει,μας εκρυψε τον ηλιο.

Αντε ομως,παμε και μια βολτα στο δασος.Το δικο μου "δασος":
Προσωπικα,απο παιδακι εζησα τις στερησεις τοσο ατομικα(δεν μπορουσα να εχω ουτε 4 δραχμες για να αγορασω τα αγαπημενα μου Σεραφινο και Τιραμολα στη δεκαετια του '70) οσο και κοινωνικα (η αγορα ηταν πενιχρη και μιζερη,υπηρχαν μονο τα απαραιτητα και αυτα σε μικρες ποσοτητες,δεν υπηρχαν σουπερ μαρκετ,δεν υπηρχαν ουφαδικα,δεν υπηρχαν καν παιχνιδια εκει εξω.Μονο μια μικρη σβουρα,λιγα στρατιωτακια και -ισως-καποιο ψευδολουτρινο ζωακι και αργοτερα λιγοι βολοι απο ρουλεμαν).

Στις επομενες δεκαετιες που ηρθε η αφθονια και η αναπτυξη πληρωναμε αδρα για τις απολαυσεις που δεν ειχαμε ως παιδια.Παιχνιδια-ταινιες-μουσικη ολα με +36% ΦΠΑ οπότε την βγαζαμε με οτι νεροβραστο εφτιαχνε η μανα μας στην κατσαρολα και μεις δουλευαμε για δαυτα.Μα δεν χορτασαμε ποτέ.Γιατι ενω επεσε ο φπα και τα ηλεκτρονικα γινανε πιο προσιτα ακομα και απο ενα τενεκεδακι τυρι,η βουλιμια των εταιρειων ειχε παρει ξεφρενους ρυθμους,δεν σταματουσε με τιποτα.
Στις περιπλανησεις μου στην Αθηνα του '80 και του '90 εβλεπα ως και μεταχειρισμενους δισκους βινυλιου να πωλουνται αρκετες χιλιαδες δραχμες,εβλεπα cartridge 8 μπιτων και 16μπιτων κονσολων να κοστιζουν 15,20 μεχρι και 27.000 δραχμες (New Horizons-Uncharted Waters/Sega Mega Drive) ενω μια βιντεοκασετα (οταν ανθισε το VHS εδω περα στα 1987-89)για να την αγορασεις επρεπε να δωσεις πανω απο 10 χιλιαρικα αν -και μονο αν- υπηρχε διαθεσιμη.
Οι νεωτεροι βεβαια δεν γνωριζουν την αγοραστικη δυναμη που ειχε το χιλιαρικο στα ειδη πρωτης αναγκης στη δεκαετια του '80,ετσι ισως δεν μπορουν να σχηματισουν συγκεκριμενη και αντικειμενικη εικονα.Δεν τους κατηγορω.
Αλλά οι εταιρειες που συνεχιζουν να μας πουλανε κασετινες με 4 cd στην τιμη των 73 € (+αντικαταβολη+μεταφορικα ~80€), παιχνιδια xbox360,ps3 με 59,90,ταινιες με 20€ κ.λπ θα το χαρω ιδιαιτερως που θα καει η καρτα τους.
Γιατι ως λαος βρισκομαστε κατα 60% κατω απο το οριο της φτωχειας και αυτοι οι συμμοριτες εξακολουθουν να συνομωτουν στις εβραϊκες τους γιαφκες για το πως να μας αποτελειωσουν,πως να βουτηξουν και το παπουτσι απ'το νεκρο.

Δεν ξερω παιδια,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτε.Διοτι το συστημα ειναι τετοιο που ειμαστε περικυκλωμενοι παντου απο εταιρειες.Και το ιντερνετ ειναι ακομα ενα μετεριζι συμφεροντων.Ομως φαινεται να ειναι πολυ πιο φιλικο,πολυ πιο προσιτο,πολυ πιο θελκτικο στον χρηστη.
Ετσι ειναι.Ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει,οι εταιρειες-δεινοσαυροι του παρελθοντος υποκυπτουν στις νεες,τις πιο αερατες με την βοηθεια της τεχνολογικης αυρας που κουβαλουν.

Και προσωπικα νιωθω οτι οι παλιες εταιρειες (ψυχαγωγιας) μου χρωστανε χρηματα.Αισθανομαι οτι τους εδωσα πααρα πολλα μηνιατικα.Μισθους που εβγαλα δυσκολα στα παιδικα μου χρονια,με ιδρωτα και καημο.

Τι λετε;Θα ηταν αναρμοστο & ανηθικο να τους τα παρω πισω;
Να η ευκαιρια μου(μας).Να ξερασουν οτι περιδρομιασαν.
Προλαβαινουμε;

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Απορώ πως λέτε ότι απαντάτε τεκμηριωμένα.
> Η μόνη σας τεκμηρίωση είναι ότι προτείνετε κάποιους να αλλάξουνε δουλειά.
> Η προτείνετε να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες.
> Εάν τις κατεβάσουν θα σταματήσει η πειρατεία?
> Γιατί αντί να κατέβει το εισιτήριο στο σινεμά ανέβηκε?
> 
> Αυτά είναι τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα?
> Μόνο γέλιο προκαλούν αυτές οι διατυπώσεις καφενείου.


Το αντεπιχείρημα ότι αρκεί να καταπολεμηθεί η πειρατεία στο διαδίκτυο επίσης δεν στέκει. Απλά θα βρει άλλους δρόμους, φλασάκια, DVD, δίσκους, Bluetooth, WLAN, τα είπαμε. Θα γίνει πιο «κοινωνικό». Αλλά δεν θα περιοριστεί σημαντικά. Γιατί τέτοιο κόλλημα με το διαδίκτυο;



> Άνοιξα μια κουβέντα για τους επιχειρηματίες που κινούν τα νήματα της κινηματογραφικής διασκέδασης στην Ελλάδα και δεν βλέπω να με ακολουθεί κανείς 
> Προφανώς γιατί είστε άσχετοι με το θέμα και το μόνο που σας ενδιαφέρει προφανώς είναι να μη κλείσουν τα torrents site και σας διακόψουν τη free διασκέδαση.
> 
> Αναλώνεστε στους μικροεμπόρους και αφήνετε τους μεγαλοκαρχαρίες να κάνουν πάρτι.
> Αυτό κάνετε φίλοι μου κοιτάτε το δένδρο (η μάλλον τη ρίζα του)και αφήνετε το δάσος.


Σαν «άσχετοι» (= απλοί καταναλωτές) που είμαστε, μας ενδιαφέρει το προϊόν που μας διατίθεται. Αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν υπάρχει ιστοσελίδα για να αγοράσει κανείς ταινίες σε λογικές τιμές, καλή ποιότητα, χωρίς DRM κ.λπ. κλπ.

Μας το προσφέρει ο μικροέμπορος; Όχι; Κακώς.
Μας το προσφέρει ο μεγαλοκαρχαρίας; Όχι; Κακώς.
Το να σταματήσουμε να κατεβάζουμε θα αποτελέσει κίνητρο για τους τελευταίους για να μας το προσφέρουν; Αρκετά απίθανο, διότι θα έχει φύγει ο «μπαμπούλας» διαδίκτυο από τη μέση και θα μπορούν να δρουν ανενόχλητα.

Δεν έχουν όλοι κόλλημα με το «τζάμπα», όπως νομίζεις. Κόλλημα έχεις εσύ που επιμένεις να μας χαρακτηρίζεις όλους «τζαμπατζήδες» και το λοιπό ρεπερτόριο.

----------


## kostas007

> Τα δίνεις όμως για ένα καφέ στη Γλυφάδα(μιας και είσαι και κοντά).
> Βέβαια δεν έχεις να δίνεις κάθε μέρα πέντε euro για καφέ(υποθέτω)
> Εάν όμως είχες πρόσκληση από το Rich κάθε φορά που πηγαίνεις να πίνεις τον καφέ σου δωρεάν πιθανολογώ ότι κάθε μέρα θα ήσουνα εκεί….
> 
> Απορώ πως λέτε ότι απαντάτε τεκμηριωμένα.
> Η μόνη σας τεκμηρίωση είναι ότι προτείνετε κάποιους να αλλάξουνε δουλειά.
> Η προτείνετε να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες.
> Εάν τις κατεβάσουν θα σταματήσει η πειρατεία?
> Γιατί αντί να κατέβει το εισιτήριο στο σινεμά ανέβηκε?
> ...


μπα ατυχησες
δε παω γλυφαδα,εκτος και αν με τραβηξουν με το ζορι
το πολυ 1 φορα το μηνα.
προτιμω να...παιξω dota παρα να παω να πληρωσω χρυσο ενα καφε για να βλεπω 100 ψωνια γυρω μου.
αν θελω να παω για καφε παω και αργυρουπολη που εχει και 2.5 :Wink:  αλλα και παλι οχι συχνα.
εχω κι αλλα εξοδα που πρεπει να καλυψω.
οσο για το αν θα πηγαινα καθε μερα αν ηταν τσαμπα θα σε απογοητευσω,ΜΠΑ...πιθανον να πηγαινα πιο συχνα,οπως θα πηγαινα πιο συχνα αν ο καφες ειχε μια λογικη τιμη και οχι να βγαζει 900% κερδος ο μαγαζατορας ωστε να συντηρει το Viper SRT που εχει.

----------


## Manvol

Ολα θα περάσουν μέσα από το internet κάποια στιγμή. Ηδη φαίνεται που πάει το πράγμα. Το file sharing καλύπτει την σύγχρονη ανάγκη για υψηλής ποιότητας, εξατομικευμένο, άμεσα διανεμόμενο παγκοσμίως, drm-free υλικό. 

Αν αποφασίσουν να το διαθέσουν και οι εταιρίες αυτό το υλικό, τηρώντας όλα τα αντίστοιχα κριτήρια, αξιοποιώντας τα σύγχρονα μέσα, ίσως καταφέρουν να βγάλουν κέρδη και να ανοίξουν μια νέα αγορά. Με τη βουλιμία τους όμως δεν πρόκειται να πάνε πουθενά. Ο καταναλωτής είναι πάντα πρώτος - αυτός αποφασίζει τι θα πάρει, τι όχι και σε τι τιμή - όχι η εκάστοτε εταιρία, επιχειρηματίας-manager-καρχαρίας. 

Κι αυτή τη δύναμη του την έχει δώσει το internet, αυτό το απίστευτο δημιούργημα - που ακόμη οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει πως αλλάζει τον κόσμο για πάντα.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτά είναι τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα?
> Μόνο γέλιο προκαλούν αυτές οι διατυπώσεις καφενείου.


Διατυπώσεις και κουβέντα καφενείου κάνεις εσύ, που απλώς κράζεις τους "κλέφτες" (και δεν βλέπεις τους πραγματικούς ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ). Ούτε επιχειρηματολογείς, ούτε δίνεις κάτι νέο στην συζήτηση. Ανακυκλώνεις το θέμα και συμπαρασύρεις και τους υπόλοιπους - γιατί πρέπει να λάβεις και απαντήσεις.

----------


## kostas007

> *Ολα θα περάσουν μέσα από το internet κάποια στιγμή.* Ηδη φαίνεται που  πάει το πράγμα. Το file sharing καλύπτει την σύγχρονη ανάγκη για υψηλής  ποιότητας, εξατομικευμένο, άμεσα διανεμόμενο παγκοσμίως, drm-free υλικό.


εδω πια κανουμε τραπεζικες συναλλαγες,αγορες μεχρι γκομενες γνωριζουμε.

----------


## efo355

Πρέπει ο κόσμος να καταλάβει ότι αν θέλουμε ποτέ την οικονομική ανάταση αυτής της χώρας επαγγέλματα όπως αυτά του βιντεοκλαμπα, καφετζή και λοιπών άλλων πρέπει να μειώθούν. Είναι γελοίο να βλέπεις σε μικρές πόλεις των 20.000 ανθρώπων 100 καφετέριες - καφενεία και καμμια 15αρα βίντεοκλαμπ.
Κάντε κάτι παραγωγικό πια σε αυτή τη χώρα!
Οσο για την πειρατεία που λέτε, εγώ το μόνο που ξέρω και αποδέχομαι ως άνθρωπος είναι την αρχή της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών, και επειδή μόνο ως τέτοια μπορώ να θεωρήσω την μουσική και τις ταινίες που κατεβάζω, μιας και δεν στερώ από κανέναν κάποιο υλικό μέρος που έχει αγοράσει, δεν θεωρώ ότι διαπράττω κάποιο έγκλημα.
Η παραβίαση όμως της διακίνησης της ιδέας δεν παραπέμπει σε άλλες μη δημοκρατικές εποχές;

----------


## JERY

Παιδια δεν ειναι ωραιο ενας αθρωπος να χανει την επιχειρηση του, εχει οικογενεια εχει υπαλληλους μην λετε μεγαλα λογια, σε ολους μπορει να τυχει.Ειναι δυνατον να εθχεστε ενας ανθρωπος να χασει τη δουλεια του?
και να λεει μια κουβενται παραπανω ενα δικιο το εχει, οι βιομηχανια του θεαματος το ειχε παρακανει με τις τιμες αλλα και εμεις σαν χρηστες το παρακαναμε, και δεν ειναι ολοι οι τραγουδιστες η βανδη και η γαρμπη ειναι και αλλοι που τα χρειαζονται αυτα τα χρηματα

Σιγουρα το βιντεο club πρεπει να βρει νεους τροπους και τρυπες, ενα ειναι οι HD ταινιες, μια ταινια 50gb δεν ειναι ευκολο να την κατεβασεις ουτε να την αποθηκευσεις αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι αρκετο.


*efo355*
Αν δεν θελεις να βλεπεις τοσε καφετεριες ανοιξε εσυ ενα εργοστασιο που να παραγει κατι καινοτομο, και η Ελλαδα εχει πολλα πτυχια να δουλεψουν.
Και οταν ο εμπορος πουλαει με τοσο κερδος  γινεται γιατι η οικονομια της χωρα στειριζεται στην ανταλαγη χρηματων μεταξυ μας, *στην ελλαδα δεν μπαινει χρημα γιατι δεν παραγουμε τιποτα
* 
*βαλτε ποσο χρημα βγαινουν εξω  απο απο τα προιοντα που αγοραζουμε και απο τους μεταναστες*
Βρειτε μου εναν οικονομολογο που να πει οτι αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο , και οτι αυτη ειναι βιωσιμη οικονομια.

*Δειτε τη γερμανια ποσο φτηνη ειναι στα προιοντα της , αλλα ο γερμανος δεν εχει αναγκη να πουλησει ακριβα στο γερμανο , γιατι με τα LIDL πουλαει ακριβα στο Μ.......Α TON ΕΛΛΗΝΑ.*

----------


## Manvol

> Οσο για την πειρατεία που λέτε, εγώ το μόνο που ξέρω και αποδέχομαι ως άνθρωπος είναι την αρχή της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών, και επειδή μόνο ως τέτοια μπορώ να θεωρήσω την μουσική και τις ταινίες που κατεβάζω, μιας και δεν στερώ από κανέναν κάποιο υλικό μέρος που έχει αγοράσει, δεν θεωρώ ότι διαπράττω κάποιο έγκλημα.


Γι'αυτό και το file sharing ουδεμία σχέση έχει με κλοπές, ληστείες και όλα τα σχετικά.




> Η παραβίαση όμως της διακίνησης της ιδέας δεν παραπέμπει σε άλλες μη δημοκρατικές εποχές;


Ακριβώς - τις οποίες εποχές κάποιοι αναπολούν. Οταν η παραγωγή ιδεών γίνεται με μόνο ή κύριο σκοπό το χρηματικό κέρδος - και γι'αυτό περιφράσσεται με drm, copyrights, κλπ - πηγαίνουμε προς τα πίσω.

----------


## JERY

> Γι'αυτό και το file sharing ουδεμία σχέση έχει με κλοπές, ληστείες και όλα τα σχετικά.
> 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς - τις οποίες εποχές κάποιοι αναπολούν. Οταν η παραγωγή ιδεών γίνεται με μόνο ή κύριο σκοπό το χρηματικό κέρδος - και γι'αυτό περιφράσσεται με drm, copyrights, κλπ - πηγαίνουμε προς τα πίσω.


Θες να πεις οτι απο τοτε που εκλεισαν ολες οι μικρες εταιρειες παραγωγης παιχνιδιων και απο τοτε που τις αγορασε η EA υπαρχουν πιο ποιοτικα παιχνιδια? :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Καλη η ιδεολογια αλλα σκεψου λιγο.
Αν θελω να φτιαξω ενα game να ερθω να με ταισεις εσυ?

----------


## Manvol

> Θες να πεις οτι απο τοτε που εκλεισαν ολες οι μικρες εταιρειες παραγωγης παιχνιδιων και απο τοτε που τις αγορασε η EA υπαρχουν πιο ποιοτικα παιχνιδια?
> Καλη η ιδεολογια αλλα σκεψου λιγο.
> Αν θελω να φτιαξω ενα game να ερθω να με ταισεις εσυ?


Αν δεν βρίσκεις έξυπνα, πρωτότυπα games, από μικρα houses και indie developers είναι γιατί δεν ξέρεις που να ψάξεις. Εχω αρκετά στο steam.

Οι προσπάθειες που αξίζουν ανταμοίβονται. Κανένας developer δεν έχασε απεμπολώντας το καταραμένο DRM οn retail και προσφέροντας σε ΧΑΜΗΛΗ τιμή το προϊόν του. Δες τι έγινε στο steam (_και τις συγγενικές υπηρεσίες-πλατφόρμες_) μέσα στις γιορτές από πωλήσεις.

Η εύκολη ενοχοποίηση του file sharing νομίζεις ότι αποτελεί λύση για φαινόμενα τύπου ΕΑ...άλλη μια λανθασμένη ερμηνεία.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Έχουν δίκιο που φωνάζουν. Να τα αγοράζετε αν δεν τα έχουν τα video club. Σιγά... περίπου 2 ώρες κατά ΜΟ την ημέρα να βλέπεις, τότε για boxset season bluray και dvd σειρών θα δίνεις 2.000+ ευρώ τον χρόνο. Αν δεν σου αρέσει μια σειρά που αγόρασες... δεν πειράζει... extra έξοδα για να αγοράσεις άλλη σειρά. Και αν θες και ταινίες blu ray όπου συνήθως η αναλογία ευρω/ώρα σε σχέση με τις σειρές είναι υπερδιπλάσια, τότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει και άλλο. Και αν η σειρά δεν είναι διαθέσιμη σε dvd ή blu ray, δεν πειράζει... νοικιάζεις ένα σπιτάκι σε Αμερική, Ιαπωνία και δεν ξέρω εγώ που αλλού, πληρώνεις συνδρομή για τα κανάλια, έχεις και ένα pc με αρκετά tuner και μπόλικα ΤΒ + internet, δίνεις και κάνα φράγκο σε κανένα για να το ελέγχει αν γίνει κάτι... και είσαι κομπλέ. Αν τα blu ray, dvd και οι εγγραφές δεν έχουν υπότιτλους δεν πειράζει... χρυσή ευκαιρία... βρίσκεις μεταφραστές και αυτό ήταν. Αν δεν υπάρχει τώρα διαθέσιμο αυτό που θες, πάλι δεν πειράζει. Πηγαίνεις στα γραφεία των εταιριών παραγωγής και ζητάς να αγοράσεις την ταινία. κάτι θα κάνουν για σένα... αλλιώς δώσε λεφτά σε κάνα επιστήμονα για να ανακαλύψει καμιά χρονομηχανή για να δεις αυτό που θέλεις. Εύκολα είναι τα πράγματα βρε παιδιά... γιατί κατεβάζεται??? απορώ δλδ...


Οι μόνες χώρες που δεν προστατεύουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι κάτι τριτοκοσμικές (πχ Αφγανιστάν). Αυτό λέει πολλά...

----------


## kostas007

το αφγανισταν δεν εχει εσοδα απο σινεμα,εχει απο οπιο.

α και αν καποιος δε τα βγαζει περα επειδη δε πουλαει πολλες ταινιες μπορει να γινει πωλητης χοτ ντογκ στην ομονοια.

----------


## Last_chance

> Παιδια δεν ειναι ωραιο ενας αθρωπος να χανει την επιχειρηση του, εχει οικογενεια εχει υπαλληλους μην λετε μεγαλα λογια, σε ολους μπορει να τυχει.Ειναι δυνατον να εθχεστε ενας ανθρωπος να χασει τη δουλεια του?
> και να λεει μια κουβενται παραπανω ενα δικιο το εχει, οι βιομηχανια του θεαματος το ειχε παρακανει με τις τιμες αλλα και εμεις σαν χρηστες το παρακαναμε, και δεν ειναι ολοι οι τραγουδιστες η βανδη και η γαρμπη ειναι και αλλοι που τα χρειαζονται αυτα τα χρηματα
> 
> Σιγουρα το βιντεο club πρεπει να βρει νεους τροπους και τρυπες, ενα ειναι οι HD ταινιες, μια ταινια 50gb δεν ειναι ευκολο να την κατεβασεις ουτε να την αποθηκευσεις αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι αρκετο.
> 
> 
> *efo355*
> Αν δεν θελεις να βλεπεις τοσε καφετεριες ανοιξε εσυ ενα εργοστασιο που να παραγει κατι καινοτομο, και η Ελλαδα εχει πολλα πτυχια να δουλεψουν.
> Και οταν ο εμπορος πουλαει με τοσο κερδος  γινεται γιατι η οικονομια της χωρα στειριζεται στην ανταλαγη χρηματων μεταξυ μας, *στην ελλαδα δεν μπαινει χρημα γιατι δεν παραγουμε τιποτα
> ...



Jery συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Η συζήτηση όμως σε αυτό το θέμα έχει ευτελιστεί  εντελώς δυστυχώς.
Θα έλεγα οι συμπεριφορές σαν και αυτές που εκφράζονται σε αυτό το post είναι πραγματικά για να λυπούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας.
Να λυπούμαστε πως φτάσαμε στο σημείο να απαξιώνουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα και το μόνο που να μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η τσέπη μας.

Και καλά οκ διαβάζω τους πιτσιρικάδες που μιλάνε για blu-ray HD 50 giga hard disk κτλ και είναι σαν να ακούω τον ανιψιό μου να μου ζητάει να του πάρω Δώρο το Tekken 6.
Με έκπληξη όμως  διαβάζω και σαραντάρηδες να εκφράζουν απόψεις που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ  μπροστά αυτός ο τόπος. 

Σε μια Ελλάδα που τα ιδανικά της έχουν αλλάξει τόσο πολύ όμως τι να περιμένει κανείς.
Σε μια Ελλάδα που η υπέρ-πληροφόρηση οδηγεί δυστυχώς στην εσωστρέφεια και την ματαιοδοξία .
Ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του λοιπόν. Ούτε καν για τον ίδιο του τον αδερφό.
Είναι κρίμα πάντως τέτοια κατάντια. Παλαιοτέρα θυμάμαι τα πράγματα ήταν λίγο καλύτερα. Δεν καταλαμβανόμασταν με κακόβουλες σκέψεις για τους γύρω μας.
Όχι έτσι τουλάχιστον. Τόσο ωμά και τόσο στυγνά.

Εδώ ακούμε  ακραίες απόψεις που θα έπρεπε να προβληματίσουν όλους μας.
Πως φτάσαμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο. όχι απλά να σεβόμαστε την προσπάθεια κάποιου αλλά και να την πολεμάμε μέχρι να τα παρατήσει.
Σε μια χώρα που δεν παράγει απολύτως τίποτε.

Κάποτε παρήγαγε κάποια πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά  Αξίες, Ηθική, Αλληλεγγύη.
Που πήγαν όλα αυτά?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Κάποτε παρήγαγε κάποια πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά  Αξίες, Ηθική, Αλληλεγγύη.
> Που πήγαν όλα αυτά?


Ναι, θα πρέπει να σκάμε χιλιάδες ευρώ για να αγοράζουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να ενοικιάσουμε. Βάλε και την πληρωμή των μεταφραστών, το ενοίκιο διαμερισμάτων σε ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία κτλ, pc, σκληρούς, συνδρομητικά κανάλια κτλ... και τότε ξεφύγαμε τελείως. Ή εναλλακτικά νοικιάζουμε μόνο ότι βρίσκουμε στα video club στην ποιότητα που έχουν διαθέσιμη και αγοράζουμε και μερικούς φτηνούς τίτλους που βρίσκουμε με υπότιτλους. Όλα τα άλλα τα ξεχνάμε... ναι... σίγουρα.

----------


## sotos65

> Σε μια χώρα που δεν παράγει απολύτως τίποτε.
> 
> Κάποτε παρήγαγε κάποια πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά  Αξίες, Ηθική, Αλληλεγγύη.
> Που πήγαν όλα αυτά?


Σε ποια χώρα υπήρξαν αυτά και πότε; Στην Ουτοπία ίσως...

----------


## MADx2

> Εδώ ακούμε  ακραίες απόψεις που θα έπρεπε να προβληματίσουν όλους μας.
> Πως φτάσαμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο. όχι απλά να σεβόμαστε την προσπάθεια κάποιου αλλά και να την πολεμάμε μέχρι να τα παρατήσει.
> Σε μια χώρα που δεν παράγει απολύτως τίποτε.


Δηλαδη τα βιντεοκλαμπ και τα cdδικα τι ακριβώς παράγουν? (εκτος απο € για την τσεπη του ιδιοκτήτη τους?)

----------


## Manvol

> Κάποτε παρήγαγε κάποια πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά  Αξίες, Ηθική, Αλληλεγγύη.
> Που πήγαν όλα αυτά?


Λόγια που αποτελούν ένα συνονθύλευμα από νεοσυντηρητισμό και ουτοπισμό ταυτόχρονα. Τα γνωστά κλισέ: "στην εποχή μας δεν υπάρχουν αξίες". Που και δεν ισχύουν (υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον όσο υπήρχαν και στο παρελθόν) και αποτελούν υπεκφυγή και offtopic θεματολογία.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδη τα βιντεοκλαμπ και τα cdδικα τι ακριβώς παράγουν? (εκτος απο € για την τσεπη του ιδιοκτήτη τους?)


Τίποτα, αλλά δεν το λέμε εδώ γιατί δε μας εξυπηρετεί στο άλλο επιχείρημα περί "παραγωγής" της χώρας (λες και η Ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνει βιομηχανική χώρα).

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η συζήτηση όμως σε αυτό το θέμα έχει ευτελιστεί  εντελώς δυστυχώς.
> Θα έλεγα οι συμπεριφορές σαν και αυτές που εκφράζονται σε αυτό το post είναι πραγματικά για να λυπούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας.


Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι έχουν ακουστεί πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις για τις έννοιες των copyright και των εισοδημάτων που σχετίζονται με αυτά γενικότερα. Το ότι τυχαίνει να μη σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφτηκαν δε σημαίνει πως "ευτελίστηκε" το θέμα.

Και σαφώς θα κοιτάξουμε την τσέπη μας - που μόνο βαθειά δεν είναι - κι όχι την τσέπη του επιχειρηματία, μετόχου, σκηνοθέτη, παραγωγού, κλπ.

----------


## jimmis74

Εγώ θα έλεγα η κυβέρνηση να ανακοινώσει πρώτα κανένα μέτρο για τους τραγουδιστές και τις δισκογραφικές εταιρίες που έχουν γίνει ζάμπλουτοι και δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν και φοροδιαφεύγουν μέχρι αηδίας και μετά να μας πουν και για τα περι πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας...

----------


## Last_chance

Άρθρο ενός αναγνώστη του troktikou 


"Άκουσα το νέο τραγούδι του Πετρέλη και λίγο απο της Κοκκίνου σε στίχους και μουσική Φοίβου.Τι να πω?Για πόσο καιρό θα συνεχιστεί η κατρακύλα στη μουσική...Όταν οι ίδιοι οι δημιουργοί δεν σέβονται αυτό που κάνουν και το κάνουν μόνο για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού ή τέλος πάντων για λόγους εμπορικούς που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την μουσική,ποιος ο λόγος ύστερα και ο κόσμος να πάει να αγοράσει το cd των καλλιτεχνών αυθεντικό?Πολλοί απο τους δημιουργούς... 
ευθύνονται για την πειρατία ας μη γελιομαστε.Δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός,η λογική <ότι αρπάξουμε>έχει επικρατήσει και στο τραγούδι και αυτό είναι ολοφάνερο....Προς δημιουργούς σαν τον Φοίβο ταιριάζει μια παλιά δήλωση του Μίκυ Θεοδωράκη:ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ?ΜΕ ΒΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΕΣ,ΜΕ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ,ΜΕ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ..?..........
Πολύ ελπιδοφόρο είναι το γεγονός πως Η Χάρις Αλεξίου με το νεο της δίσκο κόντρα στο ρεύμα της πειρατίας,των φτηνών συσκευασιών,των δωρεαν cd κλπ πούλησε 40.000 αντίτυπα αριθμός ρεκόρ την τελευταία 3ετία(πλην χατζηγιάννη)"

ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ



ok 

Το δούναι και λαβείν..... :RTFM:

----------


## geovision

> Jery συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
> Η συζήτηση όμως σε αυτό το θέμα έχει ευτελιστεί  εντελώς δυστυχώς.
> Θα έλεγα οι συμπεριφορές σαν και αυτές που εκφράζονται σε αυτό το post είναι πραγματικά για να λυπούμαστε τους εαυτούς μας.
> Να λυπούμαστε πως φτάσαμε στο σημείο να απαξιώνουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα και το μόνο που να μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η τσέπη μας.
> 
> Και καλά οκ διαβάζω τους πιτσιρικάδες που μιλάνε για blu-ray HD 50 giga hard disk κτλ και είναι σαν να ακούω τον ανιψιό μου να μου ζητάει να του πάρω Δώρο το Tekken 6.
> Με έκπληξη όμως  διαβάζω και σαραντάρηδες να εκφράζουν απόψεις που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ  μπροστά αυτός ο τόπος. 
> 
> Σε μια Ελλάδα που τα ιδανικά της έχουν αλλάξει τόσο πολύ όμως τι να περιμένει κανείς.
> ...



Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Φίλε είσαι όλα τα λεφτά. Μπράβο σου! Πιστεύω ότι η οικονομική πτώχευση που έρχεται μας αξίζει απόλυτα αλλά το δυστύχημα είναι ότι εδώ και χρόνια έχουμε πτωχεύσει ηθικά, πνευματικά και αξιακά. Θεωρώ ότι το νήμα εδώ μέσα έχει ξεφύγει από το θέμα του αλλά επιβεβαιώνει πλήρως το συμπέρασμα ότι η χώρα μας δεν την παλεύει άλλο. Τουλάχιστον όχι στην μορφή που την ξέραμε!

----------


## tedd

Εγω θα έλεγα να αναγγειλουν τίποτα μετρα για την ανεργία, για την ακριβεια, για την παταξη της φοροδιαφυγης και της λαμογιας των ιδιων και των οικίων τους και οταν τα καταφέρουν ας κοιταξουν τοτε και το θεμα της πειρατίας στο ιντερνετ.

Τουλαχιστον ετσι ο κοσμος ασχολειται με το κατεβασμα και δεν ασχολειται τόσο με αυτα που συμβαινουν, αν καταφερουν τελικά αυτο που θα καταφερουν ειναι ακομη περίσσοτερος κοσμος να ασχοληθει μαζι τους και θα δουν μπολικο κόσμο στους δρόμους.

Φυισκά ολά αυτα που λενε ειναι λόγια ως συνηθως, οπως δεν εχουν κατεφέρει απολύτως τίποτα σε οποιοδήποτε αλλο τομεα ετσι καισε αυτον δεν θα καταφέρουν τίποτα.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## kostas007

ασε που παιζει οι μαυροι που πουλανε τα cd στους δρομους να ειναι απο τις δισκογραφικες για να πουλανε μαυρα και αφορολογητα,..

----------


## JERY

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από MADx2 ...Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> 
> Δηλαδη τα βιντεοκλαμπ και τα cdδικα τι ακριβώς παράγουν? (εκτος απο € για την τσεπη του ιδιοκτήτη τους?)


*Τίποτα, αλλά δεν το λέμε εδώ γιατί δε μας εξυπηρετεί στο άλλο επιχείρημα περί "παραγωγής" της χώρας (λες και η Ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνει βιομηχανική χώρα).*


Καλα ρε φιλε ποσο χρονων εισαι και τα λες αυτα? Εχεις σπουδασει ? εχεις ιδεα ποσους πτυχιουχους εχει η Ελλαδα και με τι γνωσεις/?
Δηλαδη πιο ειναι το δικο σου οικονομικο μοντελο?  Να μην παραγουμε τιποτα?
Οταν μιλαμε για παραγωγη δεν μιλαμε για τη φαμπρικα της ανατολικης γερμανιας αλλα για παραγωγη υψηλης τεχνολογιας.

----------


## Manvol

> *Τίποτα, αλλά δεν το λέμε εδώ γιατί δε μας εξυπηρετεί στο άλλο επιχείρημα περί "παραγωγής" της χώρας (λες και η Ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνει βιομηχανική χώρα).*
> 
> 
> Καλα ρε φιλε ποσο χρονων εισαι και τα λες αυτα? Εχεις σπουδασει ? εχεις ιδεα ποσους πτυχιουχους εχει η Ελλαδα και με τι γνωσεις/?
> Δηλαδη πιο ειναι το δικο σου οικονομικο μοντελο?  Να μην παραγουμε τιποτα?
> Οταν μιλαμε για παραγωγη δεν μιλαμε για τη φαμπρικα της ανατολικης γερμανιας αλλα για παραγωγη υψηλης τεχνολογιας.


H ηλικία μου φαίνεται στο προφίλ. Και αν και είμαι Μηχανικός Πληροφορικής, μάλλον εσύ είσαι αυτος που δεν έχει ιδέα από οικονομικά.

Η Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτυχθεί ως βιομηχανική χώρα, αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Ο χώρος στον οποίο μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί το δυναμικό της χώρας είναι σαφώς ο τριτογενής τομέας - υπηρεσίες, τραπεζική, τουρισμός. Κατά το μοντέλο της Κύπρου. 

Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ανταγωνισμού στη σημερινή εποχή της ανεπτυγμένης Ελλάδας με τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες (ειδικά στο κόστος παραγωγής). Η βιομηχανία μεταφέρεται προς τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες κι εμείς πρέπει να επενδύσουμε σε υψηλής τεχνολογίας υπηρεσίες, καθώς και στα υπόλοιπα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας - όπως είναι ο τουρισμός (που τον έχουμε κατα το 70% του χρόνου αναξιοποίητο). 

Αν νομίζεις ότι με φάμπρικες θα πάει μπροστά η χώρα μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις οικονομικά - ή να ενημερωθείς για τις εξελίξεις της τελευταίας δεκαετίας. 

Ακόμη και χώρες παραδοσιακά πανίσχυρες βιομηχανικά (π.χ. Γερμανία), έχουν χάσει τα 2/3 και πλέον της εγχώριας παραγωγής η οποία μετακινήθηκε σε Πολωνία, Ουγγαρία, Τσεχία. Κι όταν αναπτυχθούν αυτές θα ξαναφύγει προς άλλες χώρες - φθηνότερες. Ετσι λειτουργεί το πράγμα μας αρέσει δε μας αρέσει.

Ολα αυτά ωστόσο είναι offtopic, οπότε ας επιστρέψουμε στο κύριο θέμα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ναι, Last_chance... το είπαμε... θα δίνουμε χιλιάδες ευρώ κάθε χρόνο για να αγοράζουμε τα blu ray και dvd που δεν μπορούμε να νοικιάσουμε, θα πληρώνουμε μεταφραστές για να τα μεταφράζουν και όλο και κάποιους συγγενείς θα έχουμε σε Αμερική και Ιαπωνία για να μας γράφουν τα προγράμματα που θέλουμε να δούμε... εύκολα και φτηνά πράγματα σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης... φυσικά...

----------


## Hackerman

> Άρθρο ενός αναγνώστη του troktikou 
> 
> 
> "Άκουσα το νέο τραγούδι του Πετρέλη και λίγο απο της Κοκκίνου σε στίχους και μουσική Φοίβου.Τι να πω?Για πόσο καιρό θα συνεχιστεί η κατρακύλα στη μουσική...Όταν οι ίδιοι οι δημιουργοί δεν σέβονται αυτό που κάνουν και το κάνουν μόνο για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού ή τέλος πάντων για λόγους εμπορικούς που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την μουσική,ποιος ο λόγος ύστερα και ο κόσμος να πάει να αγοράσει το cd των καλλιτεχνών αυθεντικό?Πολλοί απο τους δημιουργούς... 
> ευθύνονται για την πειρατία ας μη γελιομαστε.Δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός,η λογική <ότι αρπάξουμε>έχει επικρατήσει και στο τραγούδι και αυτό είναι ολοφάνερο....Προς δημιουργούς σαν τον Φοίβο ταιριάζει μια παλιά δήλωση του Μίκυ Θεοδωράκη:ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ?ΜΕ ΒΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΕΣ,ΜΕ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ,ΜΕ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ..?..........
> Πολύ ελπιδοφόρο είναι το γεγονός πως Η Χάρις Αλεξίου με το νεο της δίσκο κόντρα στο ρεύμα της πειρατίας,των φτηνών συσκευασιών,των δωρεαν cd κλπ πούλησε 40.000 αντίτυπα αριθμός ρεκόρ την τελευταία 3ετία(πλην χατζηγιάννη)"
> 
> ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ
> 
> ...


Προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία.

Προφανώς και δεν θέλησες να μάθεις ποτέ, καθώς κατευθείαν στοχοποίησες άτομα, χωρίς να ξέρεις για ποιον λόγο το κάνουνε αυτό, γιατί δεν σέβονται το δικαίωμα του καλλιτέχνη/προγραμματιστή/οποιουδήποτε άλλου στην ιδιοκτησία και την καταπατούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι θέλουν να περάσουν κάποιο μήνυμα.

Προφανώς πιστεύεις ότι η ιντερνετική πειρατεία πήρε τέτοια έκταση σε όλα τα πολιτικά, οικονομικά, νομικά, κοινωνικά και ηθικά επίπεδα επειδή "έτσι τους την κάρφωσε" και μιας και είχαν τα μέσα, θέλησαν να βλάψουν αυτές τις ομάδες σε οικονομικό επίπεδο και όχι μόνο.

Προφανώς τώρα θα νομίζεις ότι μιλά άλλος ένας μανιακός του downloading, που φορτώνει κάργα το internet traffic.

Έστω ότι είναι έτσι. Τουλάχιστον στην τελική, εγώ δεν διαβάζω αναξιόπιστες πηγές.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Δεν λειτουργεί από το μεσημέρι ένας ακόμη Tracker (δεν ξέρω τον λόγο) και είχαμε κι άλλη πτώση στην κίνηση.

----------


## Last_chance

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία.
> 
> Προφανώς και δεν θέλησες να μάθεις ποτέ, καθώς κατευθείαν στοχοποίησες άτομα, χωρίς να ξέρεις για ποιον λόγο το κάνουνε αυτό, γιατί δεν σέβονται το δικαίωμα του καλλιτέχνη/προγραμματιστή/οποιουδήποτε άλλου στην ιδιοκτησία και την καταπατούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> 
> Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι θέλουν να περάσουν κάποιο μήνυμα.
> 
> Προφανώς πιστεύεις ότι η ιντερνετική πειρατεία πήρε τέτοια έκταση σε όλα τα πολιτικά, οικονομικά, νομικά, κοινωνικά και ηθικά επίπεδα επειδή "έτσι τους την κάρφωσε" και μιας και είχαν τα μέσα, θέλησαν να βλάψουν αυτές τις ομάδες σε οικονομικό επίπεδο και όχι μόνο.
> 
> Προφανώς τώρα θα νομίζεις ότι μιλά άλλος ένας μανιακός του downloading, που φορτώνει κάργα το internet traffic.
> ...





Hacker πιστεύεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία?
Εσύ το έχεις καταλάβει? Από ότι διάβασα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν το κάνουν από αγανάκτηση για το σύστημα και το κατεστημένο.
Ενδεχόμενος και κάποιοι να το κάνουν και για αυτό.
Ο πιτσιρικάς όμως αγαπητέ μου και ο φοιτητής και οποιοσδήποτε δεν έχει καταλάβει τη σημαίνει αναζήτηση εργασίας και βιοποριστικό πρόβλημα αυτές τις σκέψεις της βάζει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει πρώτα είναι να ικανοποιήσει τον εαυτό του από το ναρκωτικό που λέγεται downloading.

Μακάρι να ήταν αυτό που λες. Και εγώ θα βοηθούσα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι .200,000 άτομα στο gamato δεν είχαν αυτές τις σκέψεις δυστυχώς. Αυτό καλλιεργήθηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες μετά το κλείσιμο αρκετών tracker στην Ελλάδα. Μέχρι τότε ποιος ασχολούταν με τους σωστούς κατά τα άλλα προβληματισμούς σου. Ναι καλά κατάλαβες κανένας. Τώρα που έκλεισαν κάποια site και δεν είναι εύκολο το τζάμπα γίνανε όλοι επαναστάτες. Που ήταν τόσο καιρό όλοι αυτοί οι Κολοκοτρώνηδες?

Πρόσθεσα ένα γράμμα ενός αναγνώστη από το troktiko αλλά δεν ασχοληθήκατε καθόλου. Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε εσείς από αυτές τις κινήσεις των τραγουδοποιών?
Μήπως της αρπαχτης? Έχει λόγω κανένας να κάτσει να γράψει κανένα τραγούδι τις προκοπής? Γιατί να το κάνει αλώστε. Πάρε εκεί τις ηλιθιότητες του Φοίβου φατες στη μάπα για λίγες εβδομάδες, καντες και από 2 εκατομμύρια download και άντε πάλι από την αρχή…. 

Που είναι όλοι αυτοί οι δημιουργοί των τραγουδιών που και σήμερα ακούς και ανατριχιάζεις? Τους κόπηκε η έμπνευση? Για σκεφτείτε το….

----------


## Crosswind

> Hacker πιστεύεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία?
> Εσύ το έχεις καταλάβει? Από ότι διάβασα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν το κάνουν από αγανάκτηση για το σύστημα και το κατεστημένο.
> Ενδεχόμενος και κάποιοι να το κάνουν και για αυτό.
> Ο πιτσιρικάς όμως αγαπητέ μου και ο φοιτητής και οποιοσδήποτε δεν έχει καταλάβει τη σημαίνει αναζήτηση εργασίας και βιοποριστικό πρόβλημα αυτές τις σκέψεις της βάζει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει πρώτα είναι να ικανοποιήσει τον εαυτό του από το ναρκωτικό που λέγεται downloading.
> 
> Μακάρι να ήταν αυτό που λες. Και εγώ θα βοηθούσα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
> Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι .200,000 άτομα στο gamato δεν είχαν αυτές τις σκέψεις δυστυχώς. Αυτό καλλιεργήθηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες μετά το κλείσιμο αρκετών tracker στην Ελλάδα. Μέχρι τότε ποιος ασχολούταν με τους σωστούς κατά τα άλλα προβληματισμούς σου. Ναι καλά κατάλαβες κανένας. Τώρα που έκλεισαν κάποια site και δεν είναι εύκολο το τζάμπα γίνανε όλοι επαναστάτες. Που ήταν τόσο καιρό όλοι αυτοί οι Κολοκοτρώνηδες?
> 
> Πρόσθεσα ένα γράμμα ενός αναγνώστη από το troktiko αλλά δεν ασχοληθήκατε καθόλου. Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε εσείς από αυτές τις κινήσεις των τραγουδοποιών?
> ...


Εννοείται ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα. Ελπίζω τα παρακάτω να μην τα ξανακάνεις γαργάρα   :Wink:  





> Καμία σχέση. Προσπαθούμε πολύ απλά να σου εξηγήσουμε κινήσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν για να καταπολεμηθεί η πειρατεία χωρίς τρομονόμους που απειλούν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα οποιουδήποτε. Και να σε ξαναρωτήσω μιας και δεν πήρα απάντηση...
> 
> Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε φέρνει την ταινία που θες να δεις και σε ωθεί να την κατεβάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να σε λέει ο άλλος τζαμπατζή? Είχα φέρει παράδειγμα σε άλλο thread το The Match.
> 
> Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που βγάζει 1-2 καλά τραγούδια σε ένα CD, αλλά εσύ πρέπει να πληρώσεις όλο το CD γιατί δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα που να σου επιτρέπει να κατεβάσεις DRM-free τραγούδια?
> 
> Πώς λέγεται η επιχείρηση που δε δέχεται επιστροφές παιχνιδιών άμα σου βγει πατάτα? Φυσικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα, γιατί μαγαζιά σε άλλες χώρες σου επιστρέφουν τα λεφτά πίσω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που ενώ το κόστος του λογισμικού που βγάζει (συμπεριλαμβανόμενων όλων των εξόδων) είναι π.χ. 10€, το πουλάει 100€?
> ...

----------


## DeSouLeo

εφ οσον τα videoclubs ειναι ανοιχτα δανιζεσαι ταινειες  και εχεις ενα dvdWR τοτε δεν υπαρχει problem...

 η πειρατεια ειναι ασχημο γεγονος, αλλα και τα 15 euro για ενα single album με 5 τραγουδια εκ των οποιων το ενα αξιζει ειναι επισης ασχημο γεγονος... αντι για να προσφερουν κατι παραπανω στα albums/ταινειες πανε να μπλεξουν με packets, proxies που στο τελος θα βγουν χαμενοι....τζαμπα τα λεφτα που χαλανε...


(πεταχτηκα απο του πουθενα, ομως ηθελα να πω την αποψη μου  :Smile: )

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

*Last_chance* έχεις πληρώσει κάποιον για να σου βάλει υπότιτλους σε αυτά που αγόρασες??? Το έχει κάνει κανένας αυτό???

----------


## uncharted

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=30

στου κουφου την πορτα...  :Evil: 

** thread unsubscribed*

----------


## APOL904

μαλλον δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι κλεινωντας 3 τρακερς στην ελλαδα χαλασε η μαγιονεζα.κοινως η φοραδα στο αλωνι χεστηκε...οταν υπαρχουν πανω απο 400 τρακερς σε ολλο τον κοσμο να κατεβασεις οτι γουσταρεις και αγαπας,και ελληνικα τραγουδια αν θελεις!!  σε σουηδικο τρακερ,!!!! ολα τα αλλα ειναι ξυνισμενη μαγιονεζα ,για αυτο οι γαλλοι και οι σουηδοι τους εδειξαν το δαχτυλο διπλα στον δεικτη ,,εκει η μαγκια των εταιριων δεν περασε.και ειναι μονο η αρχη,ασ πανε στην πολονια να πουνε για δικαιωματα και θα τους παρουν με τις κλωτσιες. ας πανε στην ρουμανια .σε λιγο ολοι οι τρακερς που εχουνε προβλημα ,παραδειγμα στην ελλαδα,,θα ανοιξουνε απο αλλες χωρες και αντε ψαξε να βρεις ποιοι ειναι απο που ειναι και τρεχαγυρευε,αμα θελουν να λειξη η πειρατια να βγαλουν ποιοτικη μουσικη με σοβαρους καλιτεχνες και οχι αρπακολιτζιδες οπως ειναι οι περισσοτεροι σημερα που υποτιθεται γραφουν σοβαρη εντεχνη ελαφρα η λαικη μουσικη,και να τα πουλανε σε λογικη τιμη ,και οχι απο 10 ευρο και πανω τα σκουπιδια τους ,και να κανουν και παραπονα για την πειρατια ,για να κρυψουν την ανικανοτητα τους να πλησιασουν το μουσικοφιλο κοινο..αλλα ειπαμε ... η βλακεια ειναι απυθμενη..και στην χωρα μας ειναι ειδος εν αφθονεια,,,

----------


## Hackerman

> Hacker πιστεύεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία?


Όχι.




> Εσύ το έχεις καταλάβει? Από ότι διάβασα ισχυρίζεσαι ότι όλοι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν το κάνουν από αγανάκτηση για το σύστημα και το κατεστημένο.
> Ενδεχόμενος και κάποιοι να το κάνουν και για αυτό.


Έχω γνώση του τι εστί πειρατικό πλοίο, αν και ποτέ δεν έχω ανέβει επάνω του, απλά το έχω παρατηρήσει πιο καλά σε σχέση με εσένα. Και η βασική αιτία που υπάρχει αυτό είναι όντως ο λόγος που προανέφερα παραπάνω.




> Ο πιτσιρικάς όμως και ο φοιτητής και οποιοσδήποτε δεν έχει καταλάβει τη σημαίνει αναζήτηση εργασίας και βιοποριστικό πρόβλημα αυτές τις σκέψεις της βάζει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει πρώτα είναι να ικανοποιήσει τον εαυτό του από το [*ΛΟΓΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ*] που λέγεται downloading.


Έλεος. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο συντηρητική, απάνθρωπη, κακόγουστη και συνάμα τόσο ψυχρή άποψη για αυτόν που ενώθηκε με την καρέκλα και έλιωσε τα τεφτέρια και τα βιβλία για να αποδείξει σε αυτούς που του είπαν πως έτσι θα γίνει κάποιος στην ζωή του, στο τέλος βλέπει πως όλα ήταν πλαστά. Πως και πάλι θα τραβήξει μόνος  του το κουπί του, χωρίς αυτά που του υποσχέθηκαν. Εν αντιθέσι ζητούν και άλλο ιδρώτα.





> Μακάρι να ήταν αυτό που λες. Και εγώ θα βοηθούσα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
> Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι .200,000 άτομα στο gamato δεν είχαν αυτές τις σκέψεις δυστυχώς. Αυτό καλλιεργήθηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες μετά το κλείσιμο αρκετών tracker στην Ελλάδα. Μέχρι τότε ποιος ασχολούταν με τους σωστούς κατά τα άλλα προβληματισμούς σου. Ναι καλά κατάλαβες κανένας. Τώρα που έκλεισαν κάποια site και δεν είναι εύκολο το τζάμπα γίνανε όλοι επαναστάτες. Που ήταν τόσο καιρό όλοι αυτοί οι Κολοκοτρώνηδες?.


Δεν εύχεσαι να ήταν όπως τα έλεγα. Είσαι προσκολλημένος στην άποψη ότι οι νέοι είναι οι υπαίτιοι αυτού του κακόγουστου αστείου, όπως θεωρείς λανθασμένα. Όλον αυτόν τον καιρό οι "επαναστάτες" δεν ήταν κρυμμένοι: Ήταν εκεί και κατέβαζαν κάποιο υλικό το οποίο δεν μπορούσαν να αποκτήσουν είτε επειδή ήταν υπερβολικά ακριβό, είτε επειδή δεν ήθελαν να εγκαταστήσουν οικειοθελώς τα rootkits του cd, προκειμένου να ακούσουν 3-5 λεπτά μουσικής που θυμίζει ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό.




> Πρόσθεσα ένα γράμμα ενός αναγνώστη από το troktiko αλλά δεν ασχοληθήκατε καθόλου. Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε εσείς από αυτές τις κινήσεις των τραγουδοποιών?
> Μήπως της αρπαχτης? Έχει λόγω κανένας να κάτσει να γράψει κανένα τραγούδι τις προκοπής? Γιατί να το κάνει αλώστε. Πάρε εκεί τις ηλιθιότητες του Φοίβου φατες στη μάπα για λίγες εβδομάδες, καντες και από 2 εκατομμύρια download και άντε πάλι από την αρχή….


Από εδώ το πας, από εκεί το πας, θα μας πεις αν είσαι τελικά υπέρμαχος της συνομοταξίας αυτής? Και οι τραγουδιάρηδες έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα και γαυγίζουν όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουν να κάνουν, ότι χάνουν φήμη και χρήμα εξ αιτίας των πειρατικών ιστότοπων.

Αν είσαι εναντίον αυτών των τελευταίων, είσαι ένας από αυτούς που βρίζεις.
Μην πεις ότι είσαι ουδέτερος. Εφόσον παραπονιέσαι για την ποιότητα των τραγουδιών, κάτι θα έχει πάρει το αυτί σου.


Δεν έχω καμμία διάθεση να σε βρίσω ή να σου αντιμιλήσω: Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με εσένα. Εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι...

----------


## Manvol

> Hacker πιστεύεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει η πειρατεία?


To ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει ούτε γιατί υπάρχει file sharing, ούτε πως λειτουργούν οι κοινότητες του, είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Γι'αυτό έχεις αναγάγει σε μέγα θέμα το προσωρινό κλείσιμο ενός ελληνικού tracker. 

Οταν συνειδητοποιήσεις(-ετε) πως το κλείσιμο ενός site συνεπάγεται χώρο για τη δημιουργία νέων + την γιγάντωση των ήδη υπαρχόντων, τότε ίσως έχεις κάνει το πρώτο βήμα για να καταλάβεις τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.

Μεχρι τότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις το κακομοίρικο τροπάρι των νέων που κλέβουν την περιουσία των εταιριών, που είναι ναρκωμένοι, κλπ.

----------


## Larry71

Λοιπόν παιδιά,πόσταρα και θα ξαναποστάρω...

Δεν είμαι με το μέρος των εταιριών 100%,αλλά πιστεύω ότι ένα δίκιο το έχουν.
Διάβασα και το άλλο το τρελλό:Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι αν ξαναβγούν ποιοτικά τραγούδια και ταινίες,θα σταματήσει η πειρατία;Μη γελιόμαστε...και αυτοί που λένε ότι τιμωρούνται οι καλλιτέχνες από τους πειρατές γελιούνται...
Προσωπικά έχω κατεβάσει ελάχιστα τραγούδια,ζήτημα να είναι 5-6 άλμπουμ,ποιοτικά μόνο.Αν θα αγόραζα τα αυθεντικά;Ναι,αλλά αφού υπάρχει και το τσάμπα,λογικό δεν είναι;
Μάγκες θα είμασταν να κάναμε 1 μπουκοτάζ,όπως κάναμε στο σούπερ μάρκετ,στο καρτέλ γάλακτος,στο καρτέλ βενζίνης και πάει λέγοντας...
Και μία παρατήρηση που μόλις μου ήρθε στο μυαλό:Είναι άραγε ΤΥΧΑΙΟ που στο μόνο πράγμα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μπουκοτάζ είναι ότι έχει να κάνει με νέες τεχνολογίες;ΑΡΑΓΕ μήπως υπάρχει εθισμός;;;(ΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!)Και όποιοι έκραξαν το φίλο πριν πολλές σελίδες στο θέμα,ας το ξανασκεφτούν.Φωνάζουν για τη 4νετ και τα χάλια της,τον ΟΤΕ με τα πάγια,τα κολοκινητά μου τα πανάκριβα ,τις εταιρίες με τα παιχνίδια των 50e και παιδιά,συνέχεια εκεί είμαστε.Να φύγουμε από το λύκο,να μας φάει η αρκούδα...

Απλά σκεφτείτε το...

ΥΓ.Παρακολουθούσα σε διάφορα blog τα παιδιά του 1ου τράκερ που έκλεισε και τις αντιδράσεις τους στο πρωτάκουσμα του κλεισίματος.Ειλικρινά,τέτοια θλίψη,οργή και μελαγχολία δεν έχω ξαναδεί...(άσχετα να θα ανοίξουν 100 τράκερ ακόμα...)

----------


## Manvol

> Λοιπόν παιδιά,πόσταρα και θα ξαναποστάρω...
> 
> Δεν είμαι με το μέρος των εταιριών 100%,αλλά πιστεύω ότι ένα δίκιο το έχουν.
> Διάβασα και το άλλο το τρελλό:Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι αν ξαναβγούν ποιοτικά τραγούδια και ταινίες,θα σταματήσει η πειρατία;Μη γελιόμαστε...και αυτοί που λένε ότι τιμωρούνται οι καλλιτέχνες από τους πειρατές γελιούνται...
> Προσωπικά έχω κατεβάσει ελάχιστα τραγούδια,ζήτημα να είναι 5-6 άλμπουμ,ποιοτικά μόνο.Αν θα αγόραζα τα αυθεντικά;Ναι,αλλά αφού υπάρχει και το τσάμπα,λογικό δεν είναι;
> Μάγκες θα είμασταν να κάναμε 1 μπουκοτάζ,όπως κάναμε στο σούπερ μάρκετ,στο καρτέλ γάλακτος,στο καρτέλ βενζίνης και πάει λέγοντας...
> Και μία παρατήρηση που μόλις μου ήρθε στο μυαλό:Είναι άραγε ΤΥΧΑΙΟ που στο μόνο πράγμα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μπουκοτάζ είναι ότι έχει να κάνει με νέες τεχνολογίες;ΑΡΑΓΕ μήπως υπάρχει εθισμός;;;(ΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!)Και όποιοι έκραξαν το φίλο πριν πολλές σελίδες στο θέμα,ας το ξανασκεφτούν.Φωνάζουν για τη 4νετ και τα χάλια της,τον ΟΤΕ με τα πάγια,τα κολοκινητά μου τα πανάκριβα ,τις εταιρίες με τα παιχνίδια των 50e και παιδιά,συνέχεια εκεί είμαστε.Να φύγουμε από το λύκο,να μας φάει η αρκούδα...
> 
> Απλά σκεφτείτε το...
> ...



Δεν γίνεται να μποϋκοτάρεις τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Το ποτάμι δε γυρίζει πίσω πλέον. Με επίκεντρο το internet είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής μας και θα ενσωματώνονται όλο και περισσότερο στην καθημερινότητα μας. 

Εθισμός δεν υπάρχει - τουλάχιστον όχι σε μαζικό επίπεδο. Μεμονομένες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ως τέτοιες.

Το ότι κάτι σε εξυπηρετεί/σου αρέσει/σου βελτιώνει τη ζωή και άρα το χρησιμοποιείς πολύ, δε σημαίνει πως σε έχει εθίσει. Απλώς ότι σου προσφέρει κάτι που αξίζει το χρόνο σου.

----------


## Hackerman

> Διάβασα και το άλλο το τρελλό:Είναι κανείς που πιστεύει ότι αν ξαναβγούν ποιοτικά τραγούδια και ταινίες,θα σταματήσει η πειρατία;Μη γελιόμαστε...και αυτοί που λένε ότι τιμωρούνται οι καλλιτέχνες από τους πειρατές γελιούνται...


Να σταματήσει η πειρατεία, όχι.
Να μειωθεί η παράνομη διάθεση του *συγκεκριμένου, επιτυχημένου, γνωστού* υλικού, ναι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μαλλον δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι κλεινωντας 3 τρακερς στην ελλαδα χαλασε η μαγιονεζα.κοινως η φοραδα στο αλωνι χεστηκε...οταν υπαρχουν πανω απο 400 τρακερς σε ολλο τον κοσμο να κατεβασεις οτι γουσταρεις και αγαπας,και ελληνικα τραγουδια αν θελεις!! σε σουηδικο τρακερ,!!!! ολα τα αλλα ειναι ξυνισμενη μαγιονεζα ,για αυτο οι γαλλοι και οι σουηδοι τους εδειξαν το δαχτυλο διπλα στον δεικτη ,,εκει η μαγκια των εταιριων δεν περασε.και ειναι μονο η αρχη,ασ πανε στην πολονια να πουνε για δικαιωματα και θα τους παρουν με τις κλωτσιες. ας πανε στην ρουμανια .σε λιγο ολοι οι τρακερς που εχουνε προβλημα ,παραδειγμα στην ελλαδα,,θα ανοιξουνε απο αλλες χωρες και αντε ψαξε να βρεις ποιοι ειναι απο που ειναι και τρεχαγυρευε,αμα θελουν να λειξη η πειρατια να βγαλουν ποιοτικη μουσικη με σοβαρους καλιτεχνες και οχι αρπακολιτζιδες οπως ειναι οι περισσοτεροι σημερα που υποτιθεται γραφουν σοβαρη εντεχνη ελαφρα η λαικη μουσικη,και να τα πουλανε σε λογικη τιμη ,και οχι απο 10 ευρο και πανω τα σκουπιδια τους ,και να κανουν και παραπονα για την πειρατια ,για να κρυψουν την ανικανοτητα τους να πλησιασουν το μουσικοφιλο κοινο..αλλα ειπαμε ... η βλακεια ειναι απυθμενη..και στην χωρα μας ειναι ειδος εν αφθονεια,,,


συμφωνω απολυτα.

αν εκλεισαν και επεσε η κινηση του διαδικτυου (καλυτερα για μενα να κατεβαζω πιο γρηγορα απο εκει που δεν τα κλεινει κανεις (περα απο την πλακα)

το οτι εκλεισαν παντως 3-4-5 και επεσε η κινηση σημαινει για μενα οτι οι χρηστες απλα δεν ειναι ενημερωμενοι καλα διοτι οπως ειπε ο φιλος υπαρχουν αν οχι ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ-ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ οι ιστοσελιδες με το γνωστο υλικο η τορρεντ (αρκει να ξερεις) και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες οσο και να θελουν καποιοι ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ.

τωρα οτι αφορα καποιους που διαμαρτυρονται και ριχνουν το φταιξιμο σε αλλους και οχι στον εαυτο τους γιατι δεν συμβαδιζουν με την τεχνολογια και αγοραζουν ακριβα απο αυτους που τους κλεβουν αντι να ψαξουν εναλλακτικες πηγες αγορας των προιοντων τους και παρα πολλες αλλες αιτιες ενα πραγμα θα πω...λυπαμαι κυριοι αλλα με αυτα τα μυαλα σιγουρα θα κλεισετε.

οι εταιρειες-κλεφτες που σας πουλανε ακριβα και ριχνουν το φταιξιμο αλλου (δυστυχως δεν κλεινουν) αν και θα τους αξιζε αλλα δεν πειραζει ο κοσμος τους τιμωρει αλλιως σε λιγο που η τεχνολογια θα ειναι στο φορτε της και ο αλλος δεν θα εχει αναγκη να παει στον ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ η να ερθει να νοικιασει ταινια η μουσικη αλλα θα τα βλεπει στο σπιτι του τοτε θα γελασει ο καθε πικραμενος.

ολες οι αποψεις ειναι σεβαστες αλλα θα μου επιτρεψετε οπως ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω.

ΤΕΛΟΣ για μενα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα το εξαντλησαμε οι αποψεις ειναι χωρισμενες σε ΔΥΟ κατηγοριες οσο και να το παλευεται δεν αλλαζετε γνωμη στον αλλον (βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα διοτι οπως ειπα ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ οτι αξιζει κατα την δικη μου γνωμη και ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ οτι δεν αξιζει) αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει ποτε.

καληνυχτα σας...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> το οτι εκλεισαν παντως 3-4-5 και επεσε η κινηση σημαινει για μενα οτι οι χρηστες απλα δεν ειναι ενημερωμενοι καλα διοτι οπως ειπε ο φιλος υπαρχουν αν οχι ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ-ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ οι ιστοσελιδες με το γνωστο υλικο η τορρεντ (αρκει να ξερεις) και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες οσο και να θελουν καποιοι ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ.


Η κίνηση στο GRIX και στο AIX έπεσε. Δλδ η Ελληνική κίνηση. Οπότε αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούν κάποια εναλλακτική λύση από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## JERY

> H ηλικία μου φαίνεται στο προφίλ. Και αν και είμαι Μηχανικός Πληροφορικής, μάλλον εσύ είσαι αυτος που δεν έχει ιδέα από οικονομικά.
> 
> Η Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτυχθεί ως βιομηχανική χώρα, αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Ο χώρος στον οποίο μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί το δυναμικό της χώρας είναι σαφώς ο τριτογενής τομέας - υπηρεσίες, τραπεζική, τουρισμός. Κατά το μοντέλο της Κύπρου. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ανταγωνισμού στη σημερινή εποχή της ανεπτυγμένης Ελλάδας με τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες (ειδικά στο κόστος παραγωγής). Η βιομηχανία μεταφέρεται προς τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες κι εμείς πρέπει να επενδύσουμε σε υψηλής τεχνολογίας υπηρεσίες, καθώς και στα υπόλοιπα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της χώρας - όπως είναι ο τουρισμός (που τον έχουμε κατα το 70% του χρόνου αναξιοποίητο). 
> 
> Αν νομίζεις ότι με φάμπρικες θα πάει μπροστά η χώρα μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις οικονομικά - ή να ενημερωθείς για τις εξελίξεις της τελευταίας δεκαετίας. 
> 
> Ακόμη και χώρες παραδοσιακά πανίσχυρες βιομηχανικά (π.χ. Γερμανία), έχουν χάσει τα 2/3 και πλέον της εγχώριας παραγωγής η οποία μετακινήθηκε σε Πολωνία, Ουγγαρία, Τσεχία. Κι όταν αναπτυχθούν αυτές θα ξαναφύγει προς άλλες χώρες - φθηνότερες. Ετσι λειτουργεί το πράγμα μας αρέσει δε μας αρέσει.
> ...


Μαλλον δεν διαβασες τι εγραψα, 
ανθρωπος που ειναι μηχανικος πληροφορικης πιστευει οτι η χωρα θα βγαλει λεφτα με το τουρισμο και στο στραγγιστο γιαουρτι?
Τοσα χρονια στο πανεπηστημιο δεν ειδες καινοτομες ιδεες?Δεν ειδες ανθρωπους που μπορουν να δημιουργισουν?
Δηλαδη η nokia που κατασκευαζει στη κινα  και πουλαει σε ολο το κοσμο τα λεφτα τα παιρνει ο κινεζος? :Thinking:  
ή μηπως αυτοκινητο που κατασκευαζει ο γαλλος στη τουρκια τα λεφτα παλι τα παιρνει ο τουρκος?
Η κορεα σαν παραδειγμα δεν υπαρχει για σενα?
η lg και η samsung εχουν εργοστασια στη κορεα?
Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε :Whistle: 

Αφου εισαι τοσο γνωστης επρεπε να ξερεις οτι ο κινεζος παιρνει το  πολυ μικρο μεροκαματο του, και ολα τα υπολοιπα πανε στη χωρα που εχει τη πατεντα και εχει σχεδιασει το προιον

----------


## Last_chance

Hacker  νομίζω ότι είσαι εμπαθής και προσπαθείς να βάλεις λόγια στο στόμα μου.
Αυτά που έγραψες ίσως χαρακτηρίζουν εσένα και όχι εμένα.
Σέβομαι απόλυτα τον φοιτητή που έφαγε την καρέκλα για να σπουδάσει αλλά ο ίδιος ο οποίος δεν έχει βγει ακόμη στην αγορά εργασίας έχει άγνοια για το μέλλον του όταν εναντιώνεται στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις. Το λέω μόνο σε σχέση με το θέμα που συζητάμε. Επομένως άσε τις συντηρητικές απόψεις που μου καταλογίζεις και βγάλε λίγο τις παρωπίδες από μπροστά σου και μην σκέφτεσαι μόνο την τσέπη σου και το πώς θα κατεβάσεις το Avatar σε 3d. Αυτές είναι οι αξίες σας δυστυχώς.
Το μείζον θέμα που σας απασχολεί. Πόσες ταινίες θα κατεβάσουμε σήμερα.
Εάν δεν είναι αυτό κατάντια αγαπητέ μου ποιο είναι για να καταλάβω.
Εσείς ασχολείστε με το file sharing και οι άλλοι αλωνίζουν.


Καλά μερικοί απαντάτε μόνο για να συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση και τίποτε άλλο.
Καμία τεκμηρίωση καμία σοβαρή πρόταση, ένα απόλυτο τίποτα.
Ας κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες και το συζητάτε εάν κόψετε το downloading.
Αυτό μου αρέσει αρκετά. Να αποφασίζω και να διατάζω για προϊόντα που παράγει άλλος. Χριστέ και Παναγιά.

Φυσικά στον εαυτό σας δεν θα θέλατε να συμβούν αυτά.
Αυτά είναι για τους άλλους. Εμείς είμαστε οι έξυπνοι(του καναπέ εννοείται)και δεν πρόκειται να μας συμβούν ποτέ.
Εμείς πρέπει να αποφασίζουμε τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι.



Που είναι Ο Μίκης με τα ιστορικά τραγούδια του?.
Τα κατεβάσατε και αυτά? Ο Μίκης  θα είναι χαρούμενος με την κατάντια τις νεολαίας μας?
Θα τον πείσουμε να εμπνευστεί  κάποια τραγούδια ακόμη για να τα κατεβάσετε 
Η μάλλον όχι, αυτά θα είναι καλά και ποιοτικά  και θα τα αγοράσετε.
Εάν όμως έχουν πάνω από 10 euro θα τα κατεβάσετε  για να μάθει ο Μίκης να σέβεται τον έλληνα καταναλωτή… 
Το Άξιον Εστί

----------


## Manvol

> Μαλλον δεν διαβασες τι εγραψα, 
> ανθρωπος που ειναι μηχανικος πληροφορικης πιστευει οτι η χωρα θα βγαλει λεφτα με το τουρισμο και στο στραγγιστο γιαουρτι?


Aπό τον τουρισμό βγάζει πολλά και μπορεί σίγουρα να βγάλει πολλά περισσότερα. Θα είχαμε τουλάχιστον τριπλάσιο αριθμό επισκεπτών που θα άφηναν πολύτιμο συνάλλαγμα αν είχαμε όχι μόνο 4μηνο αλλά 12μηνο τουρισμό - με τις κατάλληλες επενδύσεις.

Ποιος μίλησε για γιαούρτι; Μου αρέσει για επιδόρπιο αλλά δεν το θεωρώ ακριβώς επένδυση αυτή τη στιγμή. Μη γελοιοποιείς το θέμα με υπερβολές.

Το ότι είμαι Πληροφορικάριος δε σημαίνει πως δε μπορώ να δω άλλα δυνατά σημεία της χώρας, ούτε φυσικά κοιτώντας με παρωπίδες να πιστεύω ότι όλη η ανάπτυξη της θα έρθει από την υψηλή τεχνολογία μόνο (και μάλιστα σε βιομηχανικό επίπεδο). Παρόλα αυτά, μίλησα και για επενδύσεις στον κλάδο της υψηλής τεχνολογίας - ωστόσο όχι σε βιομηχανικό επίπεδο, λόγω κόστους παραγωγής. 




> Τοσα χρονια στο πανεπηστημιο δεν ειδες καινοτομες ιδεες?Δεν ειδες ανθρωπους που μπορουν να δημιουργισουν?
> Δηλαδη η nokia που κατασκευαζει στη κινα  και πουλαει σε ολο το κοσμο τα λεφτα τα παιρνει ο κινεζος? 
> ή μηπως αυτοκινητο που κατασκευαζει ο γαλλος στη τουρκια τα λεφτα παλι τα παιρνει ο τουρκος?
> Η κορεα σαν παραδειγμα δεν υπαρχει για σενα?
> η lg και η samsung εχουν εργοστασια στη κορεα?
> Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε


Η Nokia και ο Γάλλος που αναφέρεις, κατασκευάζουν στην Κίνα και στην Τουρκία επειδή οι τελευταίες είναι αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες του δεύτερου κόσμου, με ιδιαίτερα χαμηλά εισοδήματα - κι ως εκ τούτου πολύ χαμηλό κόστος παραγωγής. 

Οσο για την Κορέα (η οποία εισοδηματικά είναι κοντά στην Ελλάδα) είναι μια χώρα η οποία επένδυσε στο βιομηχανικό τομέα δεκαετίες πριν και κράτησε σημαντικό κομμάτι της δύναμης της εκεί - παρόλα αυτά, κι αυτή έχασε από εξαγωγή εργοστασίων στην Κίνα (όπως και η Ιαπωνία, και δεκάδες άλλες χώρες). 




> Αφου εισαι τοσο γνωστης επρεπε να ξερεις οτι ο κινεζος παιρνει το  πολυ μικρο μεροκαματο του, και ολα τα υπολοιπα πανε στη χωρα που εχει τη πατεντα και εχει σχεδιασει το προιον


Οι Κινέζοι αγοράζουν όλη την τεχνογνωσία για τα προϊόντα που παράγουν. Ετσι σε χρόνο μηδέν δημιουργούν αντίγραφα των προϊόντων αυτών τα οποία πωλούνται στο 1/10 της τιμής και ανταγωνίζονται το αρχικό προϊόν που έφερε ο καλοθελητής από το εξωτερικό.

Επιπλέον για λόγους εισοδήματος-μισθών και μόνο, η Ελλάδα δε θα μπορούσε να κάνει αυτό που κάνει η Κίνα - πέραν όλων των άλλων κωλυμάτων (βλέπε ΕΕ, πολιτικές ανταγωνισμού, κλπ).

Μην φέρνετε άκυρα παραδείγματα για σύγκριση.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτές είναι οι αξίες σας δυστυχώς.
> Το μείζον θέμα που σας απασχολεί. Πόσες ταινίες θα κατεβάσουμε σήμερα.
> Εάν δεν είναι αυτό κατάντια αγαπητέ μου ποιο είναι για να καταλάβω.
> Εσείς ασχολείστε με το file sharing και οι άλλοι αλωνίζουν.


Υστερα μιλάς για παρωπίδες. Βγάλε τις δικές σου πρώτα και το συζητάμε ξανά. Το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να συνεχίζεις την ανάπτυξη ενός στείρου κατηγορητηρίου χωρίς να βλέπεις την πραγματικότητα - η οποία απ'ότι φαίνεται δε σε ενδιαφέρει, διότι έχεις ήδη έτοιμη την ετυμηγορία σου.




> Καλά μερικοί απαντάτε μόνο για να συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση και τίποτε άλλο.
> Καμία τεκμηρίωση καμία σοβαρή πρόταση, ένα απόλυτο τίποτα.
> Ας κατεβάσουν τις τιμές οι εταιρίες και το συζητάτε εάν κόψετε το downloading.
> Αυτό μου αρέσει αρκετά. Να αποφασίζω και να διατάζω για προϊόντα που παράγει άλλος. Χριστέ και Παναγιά.


Ο καταναλωτής πάντα αποφασίζει και διατάσει. Αν δεν αρέσει στην εκάστοτε εταιρία ή δεν κερδίζει αρκετά, αλλάζει το επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο της ή κλείνει. Κυνηγώντας μάγισσες δε θα αυξήσει τα κέρδη των μετόχων της.




> Φυσικά στον εαυτό σας δεν θα θέλατε να συμβούν αυτά.
> Αυτά είναι για τους άλλους. Εμείς είμαστε οι έξυπνοι(του καναπέ εννοείται)και δεν πρόκειται να μας συμβούν ποτέ.
> Εμείς πρέπει να αποφασίζουμε τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι.


Καλό θα ήταν να μην αναλώνεσαι μόνο σε προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Το τι θα έκανε ο καθένας από μας (ή το τι έχει κάνει) δεν το ξέρεις κι ούτε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος γι'αυτο. Δεν ενισχύεις τις θέσεις σου με προσπάθειες μείωσης του άλλου. Απλώς επιβεβαιώνεις πως ενδιαφέρεσαι μόνο για προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις.





> Που είναι Ο Μίκης με τα ιστορικά τραγούδια του?.
> Τα κατεβάσατε και αυτά? Ο Μίκης  θα είναι χαρούμενος με την κατάντια τις νεολαίας μας?
> Θα τον πείσουμε να εμπνευστεί  κάποια τραγούδια ακόμη για να τα κατεβάσετε 
> Η μάλλον όχι, αυτά θα είναι καλά και ποιοτικά  και θα τα αγοράσετε.
> Εάν όμως έχουν πάνω από 10 euro θα τα κατεβάσετε  για να μάθει ο Μίκης να σέβεται τον έλληνα καταναλωτή… 
> Το Άξιον Εστί


Το τι είναι ποιοτικό για τον καθένα είναι σχετικό. Συνεπώς μην χρησιμοποιείς απόλυτα μέτρα σύγκρισης. Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα ποτέ μουσίκη του Μίκη - ούτε και την έχω κατεβασμένη ή θα την κατεβάσω. Διοτι πολύ απλά δε με ενδιαφέρει και λυπάμαι που χρησιμοποίησες ένα τόσο ατυχές παράδειγμα, διότι τον Μίκη τον σέβομαι για την ιδεολογία του - όχι για τη μουσική του.

----------


## Hackerman

> Hacker νομίζω ότι είσαι εμπαθής και προσπαθείς να βάλεις λόγια στο στόμα μου.
> Αυτά που έγραψες ίσως χαρακτηρίζουν εσένα και όχι εμένα.


Άποψή σου είναι όλα τα παραπάνω, οπότε φυσικά και τα σέβομαι. Δεν θέλω και δεν μπορώ να τα αλλάξω. Από την άλλη μεριά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι συνάδουν με τα πραγματικά δεδομένα που ισχύουν μέχρις στιγμής. Εν αντιθέσι, αυτά που δημοσιεύεις φαίνονται μικρόψυχα. Δεν βλέπω να προσπαθείς να μπεις στην λογική του άλλου (πχ internet μανιακού), ώστε να έχεις μια σφαιρική άποψη.




> Σέβομαι απόλυτα τον φοιτητή που έφαγε την καρέκλα για να σπουδάσει αλλά ο ίδιος ο οποίος δεν έχει βγει ακόμη στην αγορά εργασίας έχει άγνοια για το μέλλον του όταν εναντιώνεται στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις. Το λέω μόνο σε σχέση με το θέμα που συζητάμε. Επομένως άσε τις συντηρητικές απόψεις που μου καταλογίζεις και βγάλε λίγο τις παρωπίδες από μπροστά σου και μην σκέφτεσαι μόνο την τσέπη σου και το πώς θα κατεβάσεις το Avatar σε 3d. Αυτές είναι οι αξίες σας δυστυχώς.


Δεν εναντιώνεται στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις. Αν εννοείς τα καταστήματα ενοικίασης δίσκων, με κάθε σεβασμό προς αυτή την ομάδα, είναι μια παράπλευρη απώλεια. Μια απώλεια η οποία δεν συμβαίνει μόνο από τον κλεφτοπόλεμο πειρατή-κατασκευαστή, αλλά και από τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα, όπως και η διανομή των dvd 's από εφημερίδες. Απίθανο τότε αν η κίνηση έμενε σταθερή. Και δεν ισχύει σε όλα τα καταστήματα: Μερικά τα οποία έχουν κάνει έξυπνες κινήσεις, έχουν δει αν όχι την πελατεία τους να αυξάνεται, έστω να μένει σταθερή. Έχω τέσσερα εις τον αριθμό τέτοια καταστήματα δίπλα στον τόπο διαμονής μου και είναι ακμαία.

Όσον αφορά την προτελευταία πρόταση σε πληροφορώ πως και το έχω δει σε 3D στον κινηματογράφο, και πως προτίθεμαι να το αγοράσω δια νομίμων μέσων. Στο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.




> Το μείζον θέμα που σας απασχολεί. Πόσες ταινίες θα κατεβάσουμε σήμερα.
> Εάν δεν είναι αυτό κατάντια αγαπητέ μου ποιο είναι για να καταλάβω.
> Εσείς ασχολείστε με το file sharing και οι άλλοι αλωνίζουν.


Ωραίο χρόνο χρησιμοποείς, καθώς και δεύτερο πληθυντικό!
Έχεις πολλές τέτοιες καραμέλες στην διάθεσή σου, σωστά?
Το μείζον θέμα *μας*, δεν είναι δουλειά σου να το γνωρίζεις. Και είναι πολύ-πολύ μακριά από αυτό που νομίζεις.

Ειλικρινά γιατί γράφεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ?
Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι έχεις να κάνεις με cyborg και όχι με ανθρώπους με πραγματικά προβλήματα, όχι σαν τα δικά σου, και απλώς είναι μέλη εδώ πέρα επειδή όλοι τους έχουν ένα κοινό στοιχείο? Μερικοί εδώ μέσα έχουν και φίλους πραγματικούς: Δηλαδή είναι κοινωνικά όντα, εν αντιθέσι με αυτά που προκύπτουν από τις σκέψεις σου.
Ειλικρινά γιατί είσαι ακόμη εδώ, με κίνδυνο να αλλαξοπιστήσεις?




> Που είναι Ο Μίκης με τα ιστορικά τραγούδια του?.
> Τα κατεβάσατε και αυτά? Ο Μίκης θα είναι χαρούμενος με την κατάντια τις νεολαίας μας?
> Θα τον πείσουμε να εμπνευστεί κάποια τραγούδια ακόμη για να τα κατεβάσετε 
> Η μάλλον όχι, αυτά θα είναι καλά και ποιοτικά και θα τα αγοράσετε.
> Εάν όμως έχουν πάνω από 10 euro θα τα κατεβάσετε για να μάθει ο Μίκης να σέβεται τον έλληνα καταναλωτή… 
> Το Άξιον Εστί


Ο Μίκης έχει και κάποιες αντοχές φίλε μου. Έχει και κάποια ηλικία.
Ο Μίκης δεν είναι χαρούμενος με την κατάντια των ομοίων με εσένα άτομα.
Ο Μίκης έχει και μιά άλφα ιδεολογία.

----------


## Crosswind

> Που είναι Ο Μίκης με τα ιστορικά τραγούδια του?.
> Τα κατεβάσατε και αυτά? Ο Μίκης  θα είναι χαρούμενος με την κατάντια τις νεολαίας μας?
> Θα τον πείσουμε να εμπνευστεί  κάποια τραγούδια ακόμη για να τα κατεβάσετε 
> Η μάλλον όχι, αυτά θα είναι καλά και ποιοτικά  και θα τα αγοράσετε.
> Εάν όμως έχουν πάνω από 10 euro θα τα κατεβάσετε  για να μάθει ο Μίκης να σέβεται τον έλληνα καταναλωτή… 
> Το Άξιον Εστί


Τα τραγούδια του Μίκη (6CD και κασετίνα) τα δίνει ο Κόσμος του Επενδυτή κάθε Σάββατο και γίνονται ανάρπαστα (το ξέρω γιατί τον αγοράζω). Λες να μη βγάζει τίποτα ο Μίκης?  :ROFL: 
Στα υπόλοιπα, η γνωστή γαργάρα...

----------


## Last_chance

Φίλε μου έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι της αξίες και την εργασία κάποιου .
Δεν προσωποποιώ το θέμα της συζήτησης εδώ μέσα και απαντάω μόνο σε αήθης επιθέσεις επί προσωπικού εναντίων μου. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν σας εδώ μέσα. Εσείς μάλλον τρώγεστε μαζί μου γιατί και από ότι βλέπω οι απαντήσεις σας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου.
Άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε ενώ συνεχίζουμε το downloading.

Εάν αγαπητοί μου δεν είστε μέσα στους 1 εκ Έλληνες που κατεβάζουν από το internet για τι είναι τζάμπα και έχουν εθιστεί με αυτό, πραγματικά πάω πάσο.
Εάν είσθε όλοι ιδεολόγοι και έχετε φίλους είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.
Εγώ αναφέρομαι στη μάζα του κόσμου που δεν σέβεται απολύτως τίποτε.

*Και εάν ο Μίκης έγραφε καινούρια τραγούδια το file sharing θα έπαιρνε φωτιά.*
Εάν το αμφισβητήσετε και αυτό τότε δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση μεταξύ μας. 

Αφήστε τις ιδεολογίες και περί αξίων του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη γιατί τα καμώματα σας δεν σας επιτρέπουν να ομιλείτε για  αυτό. Ακούγεται σαν ιεροσυλία. 
Ο άλλος δεν του αρέσει η μουσική του Μίκη. Προφανώς εάν είσαι οπαδός της Lady Gaga.
Δεν είναι περήφανος με εμένα και είναι με εσάς που το μόνο που σας ενδιαφέρει είναι τα ελληνικά και ξένα site with torrents?Για αυτό αγωνίστηκε και φυλακίστηκε δηλαδή? Για να μπορεί ο σημερινός έλληνας να κατεβάζει τζάμπα?
Άρε Μίκη πόσο χαρούμενος είσαι που κατάφερες κάτι τόσο σημαντικό!!! 

Το γιατί γράφω στο φόρουμ δεν σας αφορά βεβαίως.
Μην εκδηλώνετε κόμπλεξ. Εκτίθεστε και δεν πρόκειται να σας πάρει κανένας στα σοβαρά

----------


## Crosswind

> Φίλε μου έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι της αξίες και την εργασία κάποιου .
> Δεν προσωποποιώ το θέμα της συζήτησης εδώ μέσα και απαντάω μόνο σε αήθης επιθέσεις επί προσωπικού εναντίων μου. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν σας εδώ μέσα. Εσείς μάλλον τρώγεστε μαζί μου γιατί και από ότι βλέπω οι απαντήσεις σας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου.
> Άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε ενώ συνεχίζουμε το downloading.


Όχι βρε, δεν το προσωποποιείς, απλά οι γενικεύσεις περί τζαμπατζήδων ήταν για το θεαθήναι




> Εάν αγαπητοί μου δεν είστε μέσα στους 1 εκ Έλληνες που κατεβάζουν από το internet για τι είναι τζάμπα και έχουν εθιστεί με αυτό, πραγματικά πάω πάσο.
> Εάν είσθε όλοι ιδεολόγοι και έχετε φίλους είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.
> Εγώ αναφέρομαι στη μάζα του κόσμου που δεν σέβεται απολύτως τίποτε.


Το θέμα είναι αγαπητέ να δεις γιατί ο κόσμος δε σέβεται τίποτα, όχι να πετάς γενικούς αφορισμούς.




> *Και εάν ο Μίκης έγραφε καινούρια τραγούδια το file sharing θα έπαιρνε φωτιά.*
> Εάν το αμφισβητήσετε και αυτό τότε δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση μεταξύ μας.


Εδώ μας μπέρδεψες. Υποτίθεται (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου), ότι οι τζαμπατζήδες είναι έφηβοι και φοιτητές. Πού ξέρουν αυτοί το Θεοδωράκη?




> Αφήστε τις ιδεολογίες και περί αξίων του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη γιατί τα καμώματα σας δεν σας επιτρέπουν να ομιλείτε για  αυτό. Ακούγεται σαν ιεροσυλία. 
> Ο άλλος δεν του αρέσει η μουσική του Μίκη. Προφανώς εάν είσαι οπαδός της Lady Gaga.
> Δεν είναι περήφανος με εμένα και είναι με εσάς που το μόνο που σας ενδιαφέρει είναι τα ελληνικά και ξένα site with torrents?Για αυτό αγωνίστηκε και φυλακίστηκε δηλαδή? Για να μπορεί ο σημερινός έλληνας να κατεβάζει τζάμπα?
> Άρε Μίκη πόσο χαρούμενος είσαι που κατάφερες κάτι τόσο σημαντικό!!!


Κι εμένα ο πατέρας μου έκανε φυλακή επί χούντας, αλλά συμφωνεί με τα λεγόμενα μου. Τι σχέση έχει η αντιδικτατορική δράση με το downloading? Μήπως θα μας πεις και ότι ο William Walace θα μας έκραζε?




> Το γιατί γράφω στο φόρουμ δεν σας αφορά βεβαίως.
> Μην εκδηλώνετε κόμπλεξ. Εκτίθεστε και δεν πρόκειται να σας πάρει κανένας στα σοβαρά


Το γιατί γράφεις, δε μας αφορά. Το τι γράφεις όμως και τι αφορισμούς ρίχνεις, μας αφορά. Απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει από τις συνεχείς γαργάρες, μάλλον είσαι από τους έμμισθους που μπαίνουν σε διάφορα fora να δημιουργήσουν κλίμα, οπότε ούτε καν θα προσπαθήσω να σου αλλάξω γνώμη, απλά θα επισημαίνω τις γαργάρες  :Smile:

----------


## Hackerman

> Φίλε μου έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι της αξίες και την εργασία κάποιου.
> Δεν προσωποποιώ το θέμα της συζήτησης εδώ μέσα και απαντάω μόνο σε αήθης επιθέσεις επί προσωπικού εναντίων μου. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν σας εδώ μέσα. Εσείς μάλλον τρώγεστε μαζί μου γιατί και από ότι βλέπω οι απαντήσεις σας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου.
> Άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε ενώ συνεχίζουμε το downloading.
> 
> Εάν αγαπητοί μου δεν είστε μέσα στους 1 εκ Έλληνες που κατεβάζουν από το internet για τι είναι τζάμπα και έχουν εθιστεί με αυτό, πραγματικά πάω πάσο.
> Εάν είσθε όλοι ιδεολόγοι και έχετε φίλους είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.
> Εγώ αναφέρομαι στη μάζα του κόσμου που δεν σέβεται απολύτως τίποτε.
> 
> *Και εάν ο Μίκης έγραφε καινούρια τραγούδια το file sharing θα έπαιρνε φωτιά.*
> ...


Δεν χρησιμοποιώ πλέον τον τρόπο που έκανα παράθεση και στα προηγούμενα ποστς, γιατί καταντά ανώφελο και χαμένος χρόνος.

Δεν μπορώ να σε καταλάβω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχεις τέτοια στενότητα σκέψης και βλέπεις μόνο το δέντρο και όχι το δάσος που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα.

Η ιντερνετική πειρατεία μεγαλώνει συναρτήσει των προβλημάτων και της αγανάκτησης των καταναλωτών. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει πράγματι ότι όλοι εδώ μέσα μαζί με τον internet browser έχουν δίπλα και ένα παράθυρο του προγράμματος torrent, p2p και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, είναι γελασμένος.

Το θέμα της συζήτησης άρχισε να εκφυλίζεται με την πρώτη δημοσίευσή σου. Το μέτρο χάθηκε, μαζί με τον σεβασμό, την κατανόηση, καθώς εξαϋλώθηκε και οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια έκφρασης απόψεων για το τι μέλλει γένεσθαι. Μέσα από αυτή την θεματική ενότητα αποκαλύφθηκαν χαρακτήρες, υπήρξαν ελάχιστες σωστές απόψεις (όχι, σε καμία από αυτές δεν ανήκει κάποια δική σου) και υπήρξαν βωμολοχίες στο τετράγωνο.

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις συζήτηση αυτού του επιπέδου, χωρίς να γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει πειρατεία. Είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις σχολείο και να προσπαθείς να απαντήσεις στα διάφορα ερωτήματα, με βάση αυτά που ξέρεις, γιατί έχεις πάει αδιάβαστος.

Συνεχίζω γράφοντας πως δεν απευθύνεσαι στην μάζα που δεν σέβεται τίποτα. Απλούστατα ρίχνεις ρουκέτες κατά μήκος της διαδικτυακής επικράτειας και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Ενδέχεται δε, να μην γνωρίζεις τι είναι το διαδίκτυο. Πιθανών πιστεύεις ότι είναι εργαλείο. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε θα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις λίγο στο έτος 2010, ώστε να δεις ότι έχει αναδειχτεί σε εξουσία. Το τι παίζεται από πολιτικής απόψεως δεν μπορείς να το φανταστείς.

Από ότι συμπεραίνω, η σχέση σου με την νεολαία δεν είναι καλή. Με το που βλέπεις κάποιον εικοσάχρονο και κάτω, αμέσως στο μυαλό σου έρχεται η εικόνα του ναρκομανή που προσπαθεί να πάρει την δόση του από δηφία πειρατικού υλικού. Εκείνος όμως με το που διαβάζει/ακούει τις απόψεις σου, θα πρέπει να σκέφτεται πως δεν δίνεις δεκάρα τσακιστή για τον νέο άνθρωπο. Ότι είσαι μοναχοφάης και συντηρητικός μέχρι το κόκκαλο. Μήπως αυτό ισχύει και με τους ενήλικες συνομίλικούς σου;

Και από εδώ και πέρα, εγώ προσωπικά, θα θέτω σε offtopic, οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο ή κριτική η οποία δεν συνάδει με το θέμα.

----------


## Last_chance

> Απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει από τις συνεχείς γαργάρες, μάλλον είσαι από τους *έμμισθους* που μπαίνουν σε διάφορα fora να δημιουργήσουν κλίμα, οπότε ούτε καν θα προσπαθήσω να σου αλλάξω γνώμη, απλά θα επισημαίνω τις γαργάρες




Να πάρεις πίσω αμέσως τον χαρακτηρισμό έμμισθο γιατί θα λάβεις ανάλογη απάντηση….
Δεν επιτρέπω σε κανέναν τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς.
Εάν είσαι κομπλεξικός να απευθυνθείς σε άλλους όχι σε εμένα.
Τέλος από εμένα οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση μαζί σου

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Καλά μερικοί απαντάτε μόνο για να συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση και τίποτε άλλο.


Σου έχω κάνει επανειλημμένα ερωτήσεις και δεν έχεις απαντήσει σε καμία. Απάντησε μου τουλάχιστον σε 2 από αυτές.

*Αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις και προσλαμβάνεις κάποιον για να σου βάλει υπότιτλους??? 
Το κάνει κανείς αυτό???
*

----------


## psytransas

> Σου έχω κάνει επανειλημμένα ερωτήσεις και δεν έχεις απαντήσει σε καμία. Απάντησε μου τουλάχιστον σε 2 από αυτές.
> 
> *Αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις και προσλαμβάνεις κάποιον για να σου βάλει υπότιτλους??? 
> Το κάνει κανείς αυτό???
> *


Πολλα ερωτηματα του εχουν τεθει και απο μενα, αλλα εχει διπλα το Betadine και κανει γαργαρες...

Απορω γιατι ασχοληστε ακομα. Το θεμα γενικα εχει εξαντληθει.  :Closed topic:

----------


## MADx2

> Φίλε μου έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι της αξίες και την εργασία κάποιου .
> Δεν προσωποποιώ το θέμα της συζήτησης εδώ μέσα και απαντάω μόνο σε αήθης επιθέσεις επί προσωπικού εναντίων μου. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν σας εδώ μέσα. Εσείς μάλλον τρώγεστε μαζί μου γιατί και από ότι βλέπω οι απαντήσεις σας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου.
> Άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε ενώ συνεχίζουμε το downloading.
> 
> Εάν αγαπητοί μου δεν είστε μέσα στους 1 εκ Έλληνες που κατεβάζουν από το internet για τι είναι τζάμπα και έχουν εθιστεί με αυτό, πραγματικά πάω πάσο.
> Εάν είσθε όλοι ιδεολόγοι και έχετε φίλους είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.
> Εγώ αναφέρομαι στη μάζα του κόσμου που δεν σέβεται απολύτως τίποτε.
> 
> *Και εάν ο Μίκης έγραφε καινούρια τραγούδια το file sharing θα έπαιρνε φωτιά.*
> ...


Φιλε μαλλον αγνοεις βασικά πράγματα , μήπως τα τραγούδια του Μίκη κυκλοφορούσαν τσάμπα την περίοδο τη δικτατορίας που ήταν απαγορεύμενα?
Τον εχεις δει να πει ποτε για λεφτά που του στερησαν οι αντιγραμμένες κασσετες?
Εγω μάλλον πιστευω οτι θα ηταν χαρουμενος αν τα τραγουδια του κατεβαιναν μαζικώς απο την νεολαια.
Τα τραγούδια του Ασημου (προσπαθούσε να πουλάει μόνος του κασσετες)  που τα εχουν κατακλέψει ένα σωρό καλλιτέχνες?

----------


## Hackerman

> Να πάρεις πίσω αμέσως τον χαρακτηρισμό έμμισθο γιατί θα λάβεις ανάλογη απάντηση….
> Δεν επιτρέπω σε κανέναν τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς.
> Εάν είσαι κομπλεξικός να απευθυνθείς σε άλλους όχι σε εμένα.
> Τέλος από εμένα οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση μαζί σου




Off Topic




Ενώ οι άλλοι σου επιτρέπουν να τους χαρακτηρίζεις τόσο άσεμνα και με τέτοιο παραλογισμό. Μην μου πεις ότι δεν περίμενες να ακουστούν ή να υποθούν τέτοια πράγματα για το πρόσωπό σου.

----------


## Manvol

> Ο άλλος δεν του αρέσει η μουσική του Μίκη. Προφανώς εάν είσαι οπαδός της Lady Gaga.


Oμίλησε ο τιμητής των πάντων και πάνσοφος last chance. H ξεροκεφαλιά και η ιδεολογική αγκύλωση σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Η Μίκη ακούς ή lady gaga, τέλος. 

Οk, ότι πεις δικηγόρε των copyright.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το γιατί γράφω στο φόρουμ δεν σας αφορά βεβαίως.
> Μην εκδηλώνετε κόμπλεξ. Εκτίθεστε και δεν πρόκειται να σας πάρει κανένας στα σοβαρά


Μας αφορά στο πλαίσιο που θα λαμβάνεις τις απαραίτητες απαντήσεις στις ανακρίβειες και τους υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς που αραδιάζεις για άτομα που δεν γνωρίζεις. Το ότι εκτίθεσαι θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως εσένα κι όχι εμάς. Βλέπεις πόσο σοβαρά σε έχουν πάρει τα υπόλοιπα μέλη εδώ - τόσο αξίζουν τα όσα ανακριβή αναφέρεις ξανά και ξανά.

Οσο για το "έμμισθος" - είτε είσαι είτε όχι, το σίγουρο είναι πως ακόμη και να σε πλήρωναν δεν θα έπαιζες τόσο φανατικά το ρόλο του δικηγόρου του διαβόλου. Μας έπεισες.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Και εάν ο Μίκης έγραφε καινούρια τραγούδια το file sharing θα έπαιρνε φωτιά.*
> Εάν το αμφισβητήσετε και αυτό τότε δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση μεταξύ μας.


Εχουμε και *προφητείες* σε αυτό το νήμα. Οι οποίες μάλιστα δε δύνανται να αμφισβητηθούν. Τι μαθαίνει κανείς....

----------


## Crosswind

> Να πάρεις πίσω αμέσως τον χαρακτηρισμό έμμισθο γιατί θα λάβεις ανάλογη απάντηση….
> Δεν επιτρέπω σε κανέναν τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς.
> Εάν είσαι κομπλεξικός να απευθυνθείς σε άλλους όχι σε εμένα.
> Τέλος από εμένα οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση μαζί σου


Εσύ πώς θα χαρακτήριζες κάποιον ο οποίος αφορίζει γενικώς, αλλά όταν του φέρνουν αντεπιχειρήματα κάνει την πάπια? Να απαντήσεις πρώτα σε αυτά που σε ρώτησα (όπως έκανα εγώ στα δικά σου "επιχειρήματα") και μετά βλέπουμε. 
Τέλος η συζήτηση μαζί μου? Λες και άρχισες ποτέ. Μόνο γαργάρες έχω δει από σένα  :ROFL:

----------


## Last_chance

Μπράβο στα παιδιά του φόρουμ που αφήνουν τέτοια ποστ χωρίς να τα έχουν σβήσει ακόμη.
 Εύγε μόνο αυτό σας λέω.

Εάν αρχίσω τους βαρύς χαρακτηρισμούς τώρα βεβαίως και δεν θα φταίω εγώ.
 Τα όρια κάποτε εξαντλούνται όταν δέχομαι ύβρεις και τίποτε άλλο.

Δεν θα μου πείτε εσείς τι θα απαντάω. Εγώ κάνω γαργάρες συνέχεια ενώ εσείς απαντάτε σε όλες τις τοποθετήσεις μου.
Αποσπασματικά απαντάτε γιατί έτσι σας συμφέρει.
Είστε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα και πρέπει να απαντάω σε όλους και μάλιστα να κρατάω και να σέβομαι τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Πράγμα που εσείς δεν κάνετε αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας μάλλον σε αυτό το φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές είναι επιεικής μαζί σας .

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι εάν δεν σβηστεί το συγκεκριμένο ποστ θα αρχίσω τους χαρακτηρισμούς…

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

*Αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις και προσλαμβάνεις κάποιον για να σου βάλει υπότιτλους??? Ναι ή όχι???*




Off Topic


		Μην **** το topic. MSN αν θέλετε να βρίζεστε.

----------


## Crosswind

> Μπράβο στα παιδιά του φόρουμ που αφήνουν τέτοια ποστ χωρίς να τα έχουν σβήσει ακόμη.
>  Εύγε μόνο αυτό σας λέω.
> 
> Εάν αρχίσω τους βαρύς χαρακτηρισμούς τώρα βεβαίως και δεν θα φταίω εγώ.
>  Τα όρια κάποτε εξαντλούνται όταν δέχομαι ύβρεις και τίποτε άλλο.
> 
> Δεν θα μου πείτε εσείς τι θα απαντάω. Εγώ κάνω γαργάρες συνέχεια ενώ εσείς απαντάτε σε όλες τις τοποθετήσεις μου.
> Αποσπασματικά απαντάτε γιατί έτσι σας συμφέρει.
> Είστε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα και πρέπει να απαντάω σε όλους και μάλιστα να κρατάω και να σέβομαι τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Πράγμα που εσείς δεν κάνετε αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας μάλλον σε αυτό το φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές είναι επιεικής μαζί σας .
> ...


Όσον αφορά τους χαρακτηρισμούς, ξαναδιάβασε τα δικά σου posts που ζητάς και τα ρέστα. Για τα υπόλοιπα, βλέπω συνεχίζεις να μην απαντάς....

----------


## Manvol

> Μπράβο στα παιδιά του φόρουμ που αφήνουν τέτοια ποστ χωρίς να τα έχουν σβήσει ακόμη.
>  Εύγε μόνο αυτό σας λέω.
> 
> Εάν αρχίσω τους βαρύς χαρακτηρισμούς τώρα βεβαίως και δεν θα φταίω εγώ.
>  Τα όρια κάποτε εξαντλούνται όταν δέχομαι ύβρεις και τίποτε άλλο.
> 
> Δεν θα μου πείτε εσείς τι θα απαντάω. Εγώ κάνω γαργάρες συνέχεια ενώ εσείς απαντάτε σε όλες τις τοποθετήσεις μου.
> Αποσπασματικά απαντάτε γιατί έτσι σας συμφέρει.
> Είστε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα και πρέπει να απαντάω σε όλους και μάλιστα να κρατάω και να σέβομαι τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Πράγμα που εσείς δεν κάνετε αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας μάλλον σε αυτό το φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές είναι επιεικής μαζί σας .
> ...


Τα δικά σου posts είναι τα πρώτα που θα έπρεπε να ελεγχθούν για υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και name calling, αλλά οι διαχειριστές δεν είναι άνθρωποι που επιδιώκουν τη λογοκρισία κι έτσι, ακόμη και κάποιος με τους δικούς σου χοντρούς τρόπους εκφράζεται ελεύθερα. 

Σε οτιδήποτε κι αν έχεις αναφέρει (από τα λίγα που έχεις αναφέρει - γιατί επαναλαμβάνεσαι κουραστικά), έχεις πάρει απάντηση ισάριθμες φορές με αυτές που το είπες. Κι έτσι θα συνεχίσει, γιατί αυτό είναι το σώφρον. Το ότι εσένα δε σου αρέσουν οι απαντήσεις αυτές, είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ δικό σου πρόβλημα. Αν θέλεις να το λύσεις, στο χέρι σου είναι. Δε νομίζω πως κανένας έχει τη διάθεση να σου απαντά με το γάντι για να μη θίγεσαι. 

Και σε τελική ανάλυση λίγα λέγονται, αν σκεφτεί κανείς πόσο έχεις προσβάλει μέλη του forum αυτού, που συμμετέχουν στο παρόν νήμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπράβο στα παιδιά του φόρουμ που αφήνουν τέτοια ποστ χωρίς να τα έχουν σβήσει ακόμη.
> Εύγε μόνο αυτό σας λέω.
> 
> Εάν αρχίσω τους βαρύς χαρακτηρισμούς τώρα βεβαίως και δεν θα φταίω εγώ.
> Τα όρια κάποτε εξαντλούνται όταν δέχομαι ύβρεις και τίποτε άλλο.
> 
> Δεν θα μου πείτε εσείς τι θα απαντάω. Εγώ κάνω γαργάρες συνέχεια ενώ εσείς απαντάτε σε όλες τις τοποθετήσεις μου.
> Αποσπασματικά απαντάτε γιατί έτσι σας συμφέρει.
> Είστε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα και πρέπει να απαντάω σε όλους και μάλιστα να κρατάω και να σέβομαι τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Πράγμα που εσείς δεν κάνετε αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας μάλλον σε αυτό το φόρουμ οι διαχειριστές είναι επιεικής μαζί σας .
> ...


τα παιδια του φορουμ κανουν παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε μου γιατι αν ηταν να σβησουν ποστ και να μοιρασουν ποινες θα ησουν απο τους πρωτους που θα γινοταν αυτο.

δεν με ενδιαφερει αν εισαι εμμισθος η αμμισθος υπαλληλος των εταιρειων η αν εχεις μαγαζι με ταινιες η μουσικη.

αλλωστε δεν με ενδιαφερει τα επιχειρηματα σου που ειναι "ΜΟΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ" χωρις να απαντας στα ερωτηματα των αλλων ενω σε ενδιαφερει να απανταμε εμεις.

φυσικα εχεις "ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙ" αρκετα ατομα απο εδω μεσα και για αυτο σου δινουμε και την αναλογη σημασια.

τωρα αν θα συνεχισεις τους χαρακτηρισμους οπως "απειλεις" σε ενημερωνω οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα κανενα να πατησω το κουμπι που λεει "αναφορα"

για το θεμα μας εγω ειπα τις αποψεις μου (σεβομαι ολων τις αποψεις)

το θεμα εξαντληθηκε για μενα

καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Eaglos

Κάτι μεταξύ εντός και εκτός θέματος.

Στα φωτοαντιγραφικά, σαρωτές και πολυμηχανήματα υπάρχει ενσωματομένη επιβάρυνση στην τιμή αγοράς η οποία ονομάζεται "αμοιβή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" και αποδίδεται στους πνευματικούς δημιουργούς και εκδότες. (άρθρο 18 παρ. 3 Ν.2121/1993 όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 14 παρ. 4 Ν.3049/2002).

Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα γίνει πρακτικά και στις συνδρομές των ISP και θα τελειώσει το παραμυθάκι, εφόσον φυσικά νοιάζονται μόνο για τα λεφτά που χάνουν οι πνευματικές διάνοιες και όχι για θεωρίες μεγάλου αδελφου κλπ κλπ.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αυτό υπάρχει και στα άγραφα CD και DVD. Και από ότι κάποιοι είπαν εδώ, υπάρχει και στους σκληρούς δίσκους.

----------


## psytransas

> Αυτό υπάρχει και στα άγραφα CD και DVD. Και από ότι κάποιοι είπαν εδώ, υπάρχει και στους σκληρούς δίσκους.


Σε πολυ προσφατη αγορα δισκων δεν ειδα να αναγραφεται κατι τετοιο. Σε συσκευες ομως ΜP3/ media players σιγουρα.

----------


## Andreekos93

οτι νά νε >>η πειρατεία θα σύνεχιστει και με αλλόυς τρόπους είμαι σίγουρος
ίσως να γίνεται με διαφόρετικο τρόπο αλλα θα υπάρχει

----------


## psytransas

> Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα γίνει πρακτικά και στις συνδρομές των ISP και θα τελειώσει το παραμυθάκι, εφόσον φυσικά νοιάζονται μόνο για τα λεφτά που χάνουν οι πνευματικές διάνοιες και όχι για θεωρίες μεγάλου αδελφου κλπ κλπ.


Ακριβως. Και να δω μετα τι θα λενε οι μικρομεσαιοι για τους..."πειρατες".

----------


## Last_chance

Ντροπή μόνο αυτό έχω να πω.

Έχω να κάνω με μια ντουζίνα ανθρώπους που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το downloading. Έχουν  μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση και την στέρηση τους μιας και έκλεισαν κάποια ελληνικά site σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Οι περισσότεροι βεβαίως είστε πιτσιρικάδες και δεν θα ασχολούμαι αλλά βλέπω και κάποιες τοποθετήσεις συνομήλικων μου να έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια πάθηση.

Υπάρχουν πολλά φόρουμ για να βγάλετε την αγανάκτηση σας. Εδώ ακούγεστε παρωχημένοι. Ο κόσμος γελάει με της ύβρεις που μου απευθύνετε. Τόσο απλά.
Όταν δεν έχεις να απαντήσεις στο ότι η πειρατεία είναι απλά «κλοπή»τότε δεν υπάρχει κάτι να προσθέσεις.
Προσπάθησα μέσω επιχειρημάτων να εξηγήσω την γνώμη μου γιατί διαφωνώ με το συγκεκριμένο άθλημα αλλά επειδή ακριβώς κάποιοι συγκυριακά έχασαν την αμεσότητα που τους παρείχε το gamato ξέσπασαν πάνω μου μιας και βρήκαν ένα σάκο του μποξ.
Επιχειρήματα της πλάκας.
Να δίνεις απαντήσεις συγκεκριμένα και να σου λένε ότι κάνεις γαργάρες.
Να προσπαθείς να αναπτύξεις τις σκέψεις σου και να δέχεσαι ύβρεις και λάσπη.
Μέχρι και έμμισθος των εταιριών έγινα.
Αυτό είναι το επίπεδο σας. Ένα τίποτα. Ένα μηδέν.
Αυτή είναι και η κατάντια σας.

Τέλος από εμένα οποιαδήποτε συμμετοχή σε αυτό το ποστ.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα εξάλλου.
Δεν έχω να σας συστήσω κάποιους  tracker για κατέβασμα. Σιγά μην περιμένατε εμένα να τους ανακαλύψετε…. 
καλό downloading

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Να δίνεις απαντήσεις συγκεκριμένα και να σου λένε ότι κάνεις γαργάρες.


  Αγοράζεις αυτό που θέλεις και προσλαμβάνεις κάποιον για να σου βάλει υπότιτλους??? *Ναι ή όχι???*

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλα εσυ φιλε μου περιμενεις να σου απαντησει ακομα.?
εδω δεν εχει απαντησει σε αλλα ερωτηματα.?
μονο να προσβαλει ξερει και να μας λεει ποσο καλες ειναι οι εταιρειες κτλ.
προσωπικα δεν με απασχολει ουτε ο συγκεκριμενος χρηστης ουτε οι εταιρειες αλλα ουτε αλλαζει η αποψη μου.

ειμαι ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ οπου κρινω εγω
ειμαι ΠΕΙΡΑΤΗΣ οπου κρινω εγω

κανενας δεν θα μου αλλαξει αποψη
καμια εταιρεια
κανενας παροχος
κανενας νομος

για τα δικα μου ευρω εγω αποφασιζω κανενας αλλος.

ας το παρει χαμπαρι και ο φιλος και καποιοι μαγαζατορες και να μην κυνηγουν φαντασματα η ριχνουν (οπως αλλωστε μια ζωη τις ευθυνες αλλου) γιατι στο τελος θα κλεισουν και υπευθυνοι θα ειναι μονο αυτοι κανεις αλλος.

----------


## nnn

Το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε  :Closed topic:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> καλα εσυ φιλε μου περιμενεις να σου απαντησει ακομα.?


Εδώ και 10+ σελίδες περιμένω απάντηση σε 1 ως 7 ερωτήματα με ένα ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ. Παρόλο που έκανε τεράστια post, ένα ναι ή όχι δεν μπορούσε να μου γράψει. Ακόμη και με bold τα έβαλα μπας και πάρω απάντηση, καθώς ο ίδιος μου είπε ότι αν δεν βρίσκεις τις σειρές στην Ελλάδα, τις αγοράζεις από το εξωτερικό. Υπότιτλους όμως δεν μου είπε που τους αγοράζεις...

----------


## MNP-10

http://www.satleo.gr/content/view/2606/1/




> Κλιμάκιο αστυνομικών - hackers του Tμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ήλθαν συγκεκριμένα την Τετάρτη το πρωί στη Ρόδο και προχώρησαν στη σύλληψη ενός 34χρονου κατοίκου Ανω Ηλιούπολης Ρόδου, τον οποίο και παρακολουθούσαν ηλεκτρονικά. Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες οι αστυνομικοί του Τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος συνέλαβαν χθες ακόμη τρία άτομα, μεταξύ των οποίων συγκαταλέγεται και ένας παπάς. Σε ξωκκλήσι στη Σορωνή βρέθηκε συγεκριμένα server ο οποίος εχρησιμοποιείτο για παράνομη διάθεση του σήματος της NOVA σε τρίτους. Περισσότερα για τις τρεις συλλήψεις που έγιναν χθες το πρωί αναμένεται να γίνουν γνωστά σήμερα.
> 
> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει σε βάρος του ασκήθηκε χθες από τον Εισαγγελέα Πλημμελειοδικών Ρόδου κ Κ. Μπούτσικο ποινική δίωξη για παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κατ' επάγγελμα αλλά και για εξακολουθητική παράβαση του νόμου περί προστασίας συνδρομητικών υπηρεσιών.
> 
> *Όπως έγινε γνωστό, ύστερα από έκδοση Βουλεύματος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών περί Αρσης Απορρήτου Επικοινωνιών, διαπιστώθηκε ότι τουλάχιστον την 13/7/2009 και περί ώρα 14:20, μέσω του ηλεκτρονικού ίχνους της σύνδεσης internet που χρησιμοποιούσε στον ΟΤΕ, είχε θέσει σε λειτουργία δικτυακό δορυφορικό αποκωδικοποιητή μάρκας DREAMBOX, στον οποίο είχε εγκαταστήσει παράνομα κατάλληλο λογισμικό και διαμοίραζε μέσω του διαδικτύου σε τουλάχιστον είκοσι χρήστες Internet - κατόχους ομοίων δορυφορικών συσκευών, ηλεκτρονικά «κλειδιά» αποκωδικοποίησης - αποκρυπτογράφησης* μιας νόμιμης κάρτας πρόσβασης στις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες του μπουκέτου τηλεοπτικών καναλιών NOVA.


Ρε παιδια τι γινεται μ'αυτη την ιστορια? Το συνταγμα και οι νομοι δε λενε οτι αρση απορρητου γινεται μονο για *σοβαρα εγκληματα*?  :Thinking:  Εχουν καταλυθει τα παντα?

----------

